#ubuntu-es 2011-02-21
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<aguitel> http://paste.debian.net/108345/
<Guest22418> vaya que esto es raro
<Guest22418> entre a otra tty y ahí sí me aparecen los grupos
<dorel> tengo problemas para apagar mi sistema
<dorel> no funciona el boton de apagar ni reiniciar del panel superior
<dorel> tengo ubuntu 9.10
<Guest22418> dorel: #sudo halt
<Reisilver> dorel ¿has hecho alguna actualización? ¿te funcionaba antes?
<dorel> ayuda, desinstale lamp y despues de reiniciar ya no carga la interfaz
<Reisilver> disculpa dorel
<Reisilver> tu laptom funcionaba bien con el ubuntu 9.10
<Reisilver> te reconocía todo
<dorel> si
<dorel> estaba todo bien
<dorel> es que al desinstalar lamp me desinstalo varias paqueterias
<Reisilver> pareciera que no te carga las X
<Reisilver> tu chip de video
<Reisilver> es ATI o Nvidia
<dorel> ati
<dorel> pero no creo que sea por eso
<dorel> debio averse desinstalado algun plugin
<dorel> o algun paquete necesario para cargar la interfaz
<dorel> por que me habia desisntalado el jdk openoffice netbeans pulseaudio
<dorel> entre otras cpsas
<dabor> dorel no te carga nada o llega a cargar pantalla de inicio?
<Reisilver> yo creo que se cargo las X
<Reisilver> man deberías reinstalar el driver de tu tarjeta
<dorel> me parece que no cargaba nada
<dabor> dorel, en la terminal te si te logueas con tu usuario y ejecutas startx que pasa? te da error?
<dabor> prueba eso
<dorel> pero aun puedo entrar en el modo de recuperacion
<dabor> dorel, entra en modo normal
<dorel> puedo loguearme ya lo hice en el modo de recuperacion
<dorel> en modo normar no tengo acceso a la terminal
<dorel> solo en modo de recuperacion
<dabor> dorel, te tiene que aparecer una terminal y sino ejecutas ctrl+alt+F1
<dorel> ya hice eso
<dorel> pero no me cargo la terminal
<Reisilver> ctrl+alt+F1 y te logueas con tu user y pones startx
<dorel> no carga la terminal con eso
<dorel> solo en modo de recuperacion
<Reisilver> no te sale una pantalla negra
<dorel> no
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> parece que borro varios paquetes
<Reisilver> importantes
<Reisilver> lo primero es recuperar la interfaz gráfica
<Reisilver> en modo recuperación
<Reisilver> puedes instalar
<Reisilver> paquetes
<dorel> pero necesito saber que paquetes borro para poder instalarlos
<Reisilver> el primero de todos
<Reisilver> los drivers de la tarjeta de video
<dorel> como los instalo ???
<dabor> dorel, si el sistema no inicia el servidor grafico tiene que iniciar una terminal
<dorel> pero en modo normal no inicia la terminal
<dabor> dorel, y que te inicia?
<dabor> dorel, algo tiene que aparecer?
<dorel> solo se pone todo negro
<Reisilver> pero es raro con ctrl+alt+F1 te da una pantalla negra para hacer lo que debas hacer
<Reisilver> allí en esa pantalla negra te logueas
<Reisilver> y le das starx
<dabor> dorel, en ese momento presionas la combinacion de teclas que te indican
<Reisilver> startx
<dabor> exacto
<Reisilver> hola dabor
<dorel> si ya lo habia echo antes asi
<dabor> hola Reisilver
<dorel> pero  ahora no puedo accesar a la terminal en modo normal
<Reisilver> tan dañado estará el sistema
<Reisilver> que ni eso te deja hacer
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> tienes el live CD
<Reisilver> pero antes
<Reisilver> dime que problema tenías
<Reisilver> o sea porque eliminaste ese paquete
<dorel> tenia problemas con lamp
<dorel> y lo desinstale
<dorel> pero con el se fueron varios paquetes mas
<dorel> pero no me di cuenta cuales mas elimino
<dorel> como dices pudo aver eliminado driver de la tarjeta grafica
<dorel> pero como los instalo
<dorel> ???
<Reisilver> bueno man ya que no hay entorno gráfico sería la terminal o la pantalla negra con ctrl+alt+F1
<Reisilver> pero dices que no te funciona
<Reisilver> si es así es porque algo gordo ha pasado
<dorel> pero puedo entrar al modo de recuperacion
<dorel> y desde ahi utilizar esa terminal
<Reisilver> QUE VES ALLÍ
<Reisilver> estás dentro
<Reisilver> con eso
<dorel> si
<Reisilver> dime que ves
<dorel> si, ahi si puedo utilizar la terminal
<Reisilver> ya pon startx
<Reisilver> y ponlo en un pastebin
<dorel> pastebin ???
<Reisilver> si dile a alguien que te enseñe cómo usarlo
<Reisilver> voy a tomar un café regreo
<dorel> no se habra desinstalado perl ???
<dorel> o algo que ayude a la interfaz
<dorel> o algo asi
<dorel> ???
<dorel> bueno creo que esta semana me quedare sin ubuntu
<dorel> ?
<dorel> ya intente el startx pero solo puedo visualizar el mouse
<dorel> ek cursor
<Reisilver> oye dorel
<dorel> que paso
<Reisilver> estás ahí exactamente no sé lo que te paso
<Reisilver> pero sabes si tratas de arrglar el sistema
<Reisilver> te vas a demorar
<Reisilver> salva tu info
<Reisilver> y instala de nuevo
<Reisilver> es más rápido
<Reisilver> prueba la 10.04
<Reisilver> o la 10.10
<Reisilver> son más nuevas
<Reisilver> y con nuevo KERNEL
<dorel> pero consumen mas recursos
<Reisilver> quién te ha dicho eso?
<Reisilver> mi querido amigo
<Reisilver> es al revés
<Reisilver> se hacen más eficientes
<Reisilver> las distros
<Reisilver> ubbuntu 10.04 carga como un rayo
<Reisilver> dime
<Reisilver> que procesador tienes
<Reisilver> y cuanta Ram
<Reisilver> te sugiero que bajes esos liveCDs
<Reisilver> aunque te recomiendo más la LTS
<Reisilver> o sea la 10.04
<Reisilver> es la que uso
<xangua> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Reisilver> rayos cuando estaba inspirado, bien deacuerdo disculpen
<xangua> si de recursos se trata, también está lubuntu que usa lxde, incluso más ligero que xfce
<Reisilver> bueno al menos es mejor que tratar de recuperar ese ubuntu 9.10 creeme es un quebradero de cabeza tratar de hacerlo a menos que sepas cómo recuperarlo
<dorel> como puedo conectarme a internet inalambrico desde la terminal ???
<Reisilver> no lo sé había un comando ipwconfig pero creo que ese no conecta sino es para ver tu configuración de red
<Reisilver> dorel usa el liveCD de tu 9.10 mejor
<Reisilver> será más práctico
<dorel> y si contecto  via cableada debe de reconocer el internet ???
<dabor_> dorel, si
<Reisilver> usando ethernet
<dorel> solo espero que no se haya desintalado el driver de la tarjeta de red
<dorel> si es asi creo poder recuperar la interfaz
<dabor_> dorel, comprueba que este instalado el paquete xserver-xorg
<dorel> como lo puedo comprobar desde la terminal ???
<Reisilver> Pelea hasta el final
<dabor_> dorel, sudo apt-get install paquete
<dabor_> dorel, sudo aptitude search xserver
<doolph> holaa
<dorel> voy a comprobar y regreso
<Guest690000> hola
<Guest690000> necesito ayuda
<Guest690000> no puedo instalar el kernel 2.6.38
<Guest690000> segui este post http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9340163/instalar-kerenl-2_6_38-en-ubuntu-_ppa_.html
<Guest690000> y nada
<Guest690000> me sale E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty
<Guest690000> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty
<doolph> para que quieres instalar eso
<Guest690000> doolph para ver si se arreglan mis problemas de suspencion e hibernacion en mi netbook
<doolph> Sé que algunos de ustedes ahora se preguntan si el procedimiento es válido también para Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick, pero lamentablemente la respuesta es no
<doolph> lol
<doolph> q ubuntu tienes
<Guest690000> jejeje ese mismo
<doolph> bueno ahi ta tu respuesta
<doolph> jajaaja
<Guest690000> xD y no sabes como?
<doolph> como q?
<Guest690000> aaaa
<Guest690000> como instalar ese kernel
<Guest690000> en ubuntu 10.10
<doolph> nope
<Guest690000> :(
<doolph> no se me ha ocurrido instalar eso
<doolph> pero, puedes compilarlo tu mismo
<Guest690000> bueno seguire espernado respuestas mientras googleo
<Guest690000> compilar??? es un netbook jajaja
<doolph> bueno, puede que demore pero algun dia termina
<doolph> hablando de eso
<doolph> creo que no he hecho eso en como en 10 años
<doolph> voy a hacerlo a ver q tal
<Guest690000> compilar?
<doolph> si
<doolph> compilar el kernel
<Guest690000> uuuuyyy
<Guest690000> va a demorar harto
<doolph> me acuerdo q lo hacia en un pentium 2
<arp-off> yo con un 486
<Reisilver> a compilar
<Reisilver> se ha dicho
<arp-off> desp. un Pentium mmx.., etc
<Guest690000> aaaa otra cosa
<doolph> alguien ha hecho esto en un ubuntu?
<Guest690000> se puede usar compix enlxde?
<arp-off> hacer que?
<doolph> compilar el kernel digo
<arp-off> yo
<arp-off> varias veces
<doolph> en serio
<xangua> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ precompilados doolph
<doolph> naa
<doolph> pa ke quiero precompilado
<xangua> Guest690000: alguna vez lo hice, aunque no tiene mucho sentido si disque quieres usar un entorno ligero
<xangua> doolph: jajajajaja ahora ya te dieron ganas de compilar¿ :P
<Guest690000> xangua si, pero lo necesito, hay plugins muy utiles
<arp-off> que necesidad tenes de compilarlo?
<Guest690000> me voy a probar lxde
<Guest690000> chao
<Guest690000> :)
<doolph> ya lo baje
<jcaraguay1> alguien que me ayude con un progrma para editar imagenes.....
<qwe> hola
<Reisilver> THE GIMP
<Reisilver> maniipulador de imágenes
<arp-off> la estabilidad no la da una distro en particular
<T3LL0> hola
<T3LL0> tengo un problema con nautilus
<T3LL0> no me funciona en mi sesion
<T3LL0> en otra sesion funciona perfecto, pero en la mia simplemente no corre
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> fijate si tiene algun archivo de configuracion en /home/tuusuario/
<T3LL0> en mi sesion solo abre con gksu
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> permisos
<T3LL0> ?
<arp-off> abre una consola
<T3LL0> listo
<arp-off> y corre nautilus
<arp-off> a ver que error devuelve
<T3LL0> me da un error
<T3LL0> ya te digo cual
<T3LL0> (nautilus:23334): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<arp-off> oO
<T3LL0> es lo unico que me sale
<arp-off> un segundo
<T3LL0> OK, gracias
<arp-off> montaste una NFS?
<T3LL0> ya he buscado en todo google y no sale ningun caso
<T3LL0> NFS?
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> o abriste una unidad de red?
<arp-off> archivos compartidos?
<arp-off> o algo?
<T3LL0> no ke yo sepa
<T3LL0> esta makina solo la uso yo y no he hecho nada de eso
<arp-off> tenes ubuntu 9.x?
<T3LL0> ubuntu 10.10
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> veo
<arp-off> si veo mucha gente con ese problema
<arp-off> si bien esta reportado. no hay veo alguna solucion puntual
<arp-off> proba reiniciando
<arp-off> parece un error temporal
<T3LL0> ya he reiniciado, actualizado, usado nautilus -q, nada funciona
<T3LL0> tocara esperar...
<T3LL0> bueno, gracias de todas formas
<arp-off> okas, googlea bien
<arp-off> hay mucha info reportada sobre eso
<arp-off> viene como de la version 9.x
<T3LL0> gracias arp-off
<arp-off> consulta el Foro oficial de ubuntu español
<arp-off> de nada
<dannyLopez> buenas, mi tarjeta de sonido se callo (del vervo silencio), como hago para que me de sonido nuevamente?
<syd> buenas
<Agapito> buenas gente, necesito que alguien me diga como se hace para dar asistencia remota desde ubuntu a window$
<t0ken_> alguien me podria desir cual es el comandopara apagar el equipo?
<flypp> poweroff
<Tiffon> nas
<t0ken_> buenas
<lanber> alguien  sabe cualpuede se la causa de que evolution tenga problemas?
<lanber> por ejemplo error al almacenar la carpeta inbox
<lanber> cierro un correo y se cierra el programa
<t0ken_> Tiffon no me funciono ese comando ja
<Tiffon> ummmmmmm
<clasclin> Estoy en otra distro, pero queria saber como iniciar las X manualmente desde la terminal. Intente con `xinit -- :0' aunque no funciona. Obtengo algunos errores "NV: cannot operate until has been unloaded" "VESA: no valid modes" "screen: found, but none have a usable configuratio"
<clasclin> La distro tiene instalado xfce4 y xdm como gestor
<clasclin> Intente Xorg -configure, pero me salen los errores arriba mencionados
<clasclin> El modulo cargado es nouveau nvidiaframebuffer, esta funcionnado en una resolucion nativa 1680x1050 {tty}. Me gustaria alguna sugerencia para seguir probando las x
<clasclin> Sera que instalando el driver nvidia propietario se solucione?
<fosco_> buenas
<alexneb> algun programa que sea para la gestion de una farmacia .. en temas de caducidad y tal que se pueda llevar tambien en mocosoft ???
 * alexneb a comer ..hambreeee !!!!
<zamyr> hola buenas tardes
<zamyr> alguien me podria ayudar ha instalar sle2 en linux
<zamyr> soy nuevo en esto
<zamyr> en este mundo maravilloso del software libre
<zamyr> hola luis
<zamyr> como estas me puedes ayudar a instalar sle2 en linux
<zamyr> hola
<debsan> zamyr, que te hace pensar que sabemos qué es sle2 ?
<Osmodivs> Hola, my sitema esta tan jodido que creo que voy a hacer una re instalacion de Ubuntu 10.10, pero no quiero volver a empezar desde cero, en estos ultimos meses baje una buena cantidad de programas y librerias de synaptic, habra una forma de copiar todo eso y despues instalarlos en la nueva reinstalacion del distro?
<erUSUL> !aptoncd
<kubot> APTonCD es una herramienta con interfaz gráfica que te permite crear uno o más CDs o DVDs con todos los paquetes que has descargado usando apt-get o aptitude, creando un repositorio portátil que puedes usar en otros ordenadores - Ver también !offline
<debsan> Osmodivs, ^
<Osmodivs> Si
<Osmodivs> deja ver si encuentro ese APTonCD
<Osmodivs> en otro canal me dicen que eso solo sirve para el cache, que no va a copiar todos mis programas de synaptic ahi
<slatan> obten una lista de todos los paquetes que tienes instalados con : $ dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > paquetes-de-ubuntu || y luego descargalos con $ sudo aptitude download $nombre de los programas
<erUSUL> Osmodivs: si hiciste apt-get clean entonces no almacenarás todo
<erUSUL> Osmodivs: perono hay otra opción. lo unico que puedes hacer es guardar una lista de los programas. no los programas mismos
<Osmodivs> erUSUL, No e hecho eso, pero me dicen que el cache se borra despues de varios dias
<erUSUL> !clone
<kubot> Para replicar tu selección de paquetes en otra máquina (o tras una reinstalación), puedes hacer « aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/mis-paquetes », mover el fichero a la otra máquina y hacer « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < mis-paquetes ; sudo aptitude install »
<Osmodivs> erUSUL, No tengo otra maquina
<erUSUL> (o tras una reinstalación)
<Osmodivs> erUSUL, Puedo grabar la lista a un USB, ¿no?
<erUSUL> el archivo lo puedes gurdar donde quieras hasta te lo puedes manadar por correo. es un archivo de texto
<Osmodivs> erUSUL, O sea que no hay otra opcion mas que reinstalar 100GB de paquetes y librerias?
<erUSUL> 100 GiB ???!!!!
<slatan> idem!!
<erUSUL> sin exagerar tampoco
<erUSUL> serán como mucho uno 600 700 MiB a myores del cd de instalacion
<Osmodivs> bueno, es al bajar todo lo que tengo me parecio que fue eso, y aparte tengo que mover toda mi musica, videos, fotos, todo en HD, y muchas cosas mas
<Osmodivs> deberia de haber algo que saque los paquetes de tu disco y los puedas transportar
<slatan> bueno, mi opcion seria descargar todos los paquetes que tienes instalados, y crear una imagen con aptonCD, luego añadir el lector de cd como ependenciae instalarl todos los paquetes, al menos asi funciona para mi
<Osmodivs> slatan Estoy leyendo la pagina de APTonCD y parece que asi funciona, lo intentare
<dzup1> un disk cloning ocupa como g4u
<dzup1> !google g4u
<kubot> Algo de Linux: g4u: Clonar HDD en Linux: <http://enavas.blogspot.com/2008/04/g4u-20-clonar-hdd-en-linux.html>; g4u (Linux) - Descargar: <http://g4u.softonic.com/linux>; Descargar g4u (Linux) gratis: <http://g4u.softonic.com/linux/descargar>; G4u, clonación libre de tu disco duro - QDiario ...: <http://www.aplicacionesempresariales.com/g4u-clonacion-libre-de-tu-disco-duro.html>; Clonación (2 more messages)
<dzup1> "Osmodivs: Hola, my sitema esta tan jodido que creo que voy a hacer una re instalacion de Ubuntu 10.10, pero no quiero volver a empezar desde cero, en estos ultimos meses baje una buena cantidad de programas y librerias de synaptic, habra una forma de copiar todo eso y despues instalarlos en la nueva reinstalacion del distro?" <-- obviamente no le servira mi sugerencia, heh
<Osmodivs> dzup,  Pero no quiero clonar el disco, ya que eso clonaria los defectos, le e movido tanto a los archivos Xorg y otras cosas que mi maquina ya esta fallando, y estoy seguro que en cualquier momento se va a joder por completo, asi que quiero prevenir y guardar TODOS mis paquetes que baje de Synaptic y APT
<dzup1> Osmodivs: le gane!
<VADER> hola gente
<slatan> osmodivstal y como yo lo hice (tu veras lo que haces), obtuve la lista de todos los paquetes instalados con el comando: $ dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > paquetes-de-ubuntu || abri el archivo "paquetes-de-ubuntu" y borre lso espacios para que quedara solo un espacio entre paquete y paquete , luego descargo todos los paquetse con $ sudo aptitude download $copy_paste_de_la_lista_de_paquetes || luego cree la imagen co
<slatan> n aptonCD, y con eso estas listo para volver a resintalar todos esos paquestes un otra instalacion;;; Puede que haya una manera mas facil de hacerlo pero para mi funciona esta
<Osmodivs> Buen, APTonCD ya saco una lista de librerias y programas que instale - no son todos - me da la opcion de agrgar mas, ¿donde se encuentran los programaas que ya instale, como Blender, Xchat, GIMP etc...?
<Osmodivs> slatan,  Ok, ok ok ok, estoy siguiendo tus instrucciones, pero me que
<doolph> hola
<doolph> alguien sabe cómo meter mi ubuntu instalado en un usb y ponerlo en otra pc como livecd? es eso posible?
<Osmodivs> slatan,  Ok, ok ok ok, estoy siguiendo tus instrucciones, pero me quede atorado en $copy_paste_de_la_lsita de_paquetes   Te refieres a la lista que baje con el nombre de paquetes_de_ubuntu?
<alexanderunifiis> Hay una utilidad llamada unetbootin, lo que hace es copiar la ISO del CD de Ubuntu y permite iniciarla desde USB.
<slatan> osmodivs, no tienes que modificar el archivos ""paquetes-de-ubuntu" (vease arriba), modificarlo hasta que quede solo un espacio entre paquete y paquete, para que con un solo copy paste del archivo de texto puedas descargarlos todos seguidos y no uno por uno
<slatan> osmodivs, es basante facil con la untilidad de "rempazar por"
<Osmodivs> slatan, osmodivs@Djiin:~$ sudo apt-get download $copy_paste_de_la_lista_de_paquetes
<Osmodivs> E: Invalid operation download
<doolph> bueno esa utilidad ya la habia visto
<doolph> pero lo q quiero realmente es mover lo q tengo en mi laptop a un usb
<doolph> y hacerlo q arranque
<doolph> hay algo asi
<alexanderunifiis> doolph, no estoy seguro, pero no creo que sea adecuado realizar algo así, ya que la configuración del Ubuntu instalado en tu PC puede entrar en conflictos en la otra pc, además de necesitar mucho espacio en una unidad USB, hay otra utilidad, incluida con el propio Ubuntu que lo que hace es instalar el sistema operativo en la memoria USB, no solo copiar la ISO, sino instalarla. Esa tambien la haz visto?
<doolph> bueno tal vez es eso lo q necesito
<alexanderunifiis> doolph, creo que es el startup disk creator http://goo.gl/0XTgq
<kuatoAR> holas ! alguien despierto por aquí ? , necesito un poco de ayuda
<sirderigo> buenas buenas
<alexanderunifiis> kuatoAR, que tipo de ayuda?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * alexneb ta ahora
<vak_> hola
<vak_> soe usuario nuevo de ubuntu
<vak_> y y necesitaba un par de asesorias
<vak_> no se si alguien me podria ayudar
<debsan> !ask vak_
<kubot> vak_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<vak_> hay videos k mi computadora no me deja reproducir y he bajadp varios programas de reproduccion pero ni asi los abre
<Tarrasquero> vak_: instala ubuntu-rectristed-extras
<Tarrasquero> o algo así
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu-restricted-extras ← creo que es así
<vak_> ok
<vak_> asi lo busco en google??   o donde?
<Tarrasquero> haz esto
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vak_> como entro ahi?
<ezra-s> es curioso que en el reproductor por defecto (totem) si no puede reproducir o le falta algún codec saca el solo el dialogo de instalación de los paquetes necesarios
<ezra-s> vak_ es un comando de la consola, abre un terminal y escribe eso que te han dicho textualmente
<vak_> es k no se donde entrar a los comandos
<vak_> = S
<Tarrasquero> vak_: menu utilidades
<vak_> y mas bien no es k no los reproduce, sino que si el video dura 5 o 10 min en realidad, solo reproduce unos segundos
<Tarrasquero> terminal de gnome
<Tarrasquero> vak_: haz lo que te dije y si no se arregla vamos a otra solucion
<vak_> ok
<t_boz> hola necesito ayuda
<Tarrasquero> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<vak_> pero dime lo de los comandos
<vak_> mi menu tiene aplicaciones, lugares y sistema
<Tarrasquero> aplis
<Tarrasquero> y utilidades
<Tarrasquero> terminal
<ezra-s> Aplicaciones - Accesorios - Terminal
<vak_> ok
<t_boz> tengo un problema con el ubuntu y he intendando arreglarlo pero no hay manera, necesito entrar en una intranet , usa oracle, y no me deja ver nada tengo instalado sunjava 6
<ezra-s> t_boz puedes ser más específico? que tiene que ver oracle con una intranet?
<vak_> me pide un password
<Sapote> hola gente
<Tarrasquero> vak_: estas en ubuntu?
<t_boz> bien desde internet necesito acceder a una intranet, esta base de datos usa oracle y me falta instalar en firefox los plugins para que muestre todo correctamente, pero por más que lo intento no hay manera
<t_boz> si estoy en ubuntu maverick
<Tarrasquero> vak_: instalaste tu el sistema?
<vak_> no
<vak_> me lo instalaron
<vak_> me cambie de windows
<Sapote> vak sabe la ip del server oracle?
<Sapote> vak_: si la sabe, hagale ping desde una consola a dicha ip
<vak_> tampoko la se
<Sapote> perdon, era para t_boz
<vak_> = S
<t_boz> no se hacer eso
<t_boz> soy hipernovata en estos temas
<charrua> hola sapote
<Sapote> hola charrua buenos dias
<t_boz> llevo 3 semanas peleando con esto
<t_boz> se lo que es un ip
<Sapote> ok
<charrua> buenas tardes
<ezra-s> t_boz, tienes el plugin java en firefox? compruebalo poniendo en la barra de direcciones de firefox esto ->    about:plugins
<t_boz> pero no se la ip del server de oracle
<Sapote> t_boz: el sistema se ejecuta localmente desde firefox?
<t_boz> explicame eso ultimo
<t_boz> vale me viene que todo eso está habilitado
<vak_> como pedo hacer para conseguir ese password??
<t_boz> si el sistema se ejecuta en firefox
<ezra-s> una buena forma de comprobar si java funciona bien en firefox y si tenemos el plugin instalado correctamente es en esta web, pulsando el botón -> http://java.com/es/download/installed.jsp
<Sapote> firefox a su vez te pide un complemento de oracle?
<Sapote> vak_: que necesita hacer?
<t_boz> solo me habla de unos plugins
<t_boz> le doy a instalar y da fallo
<ezra-s> t_boz, qué plugins?
<t_boz> eso me gustaría saber a mi
<ezra-s> tiene que indicarlo
<t_boz> espera que lo intento y te lo pongo
<vak_> sapote: en los comandos me piden un password
<vak_> k desconozco
<ezra-s> vak_, si un comando sudo de ubuntu te pide password seguramente es tu propia password la que tienes que meter
<t_boz> acabo de hacer la prueba de java otra vez me viene que no tengo la version correcta
<Sapote> vak_: puede cambiarle el password a root con el comando sudo passwd, le pedira su contraseña y luego le pedira el nuevo password de root
<vak_> pero no me permite escribir
<t_boz> tb hago la prueba en google chrome y me da el mmismo fallo
<Sapote> t_boz: puede dar mas referencias al tipo de fallo que le da?
<t_boz> vak está escirbiendo auqnue no lo aprezca
<t_boz> estoy en ello
<t_boz> voy a volver a hacer intento de acceso
<ezra-s> vak_ no ves lo que escribes que no es lo mismo, tu pon la contraseña aunque no veas nada y dale a intro
<t_boz> pero eso va lento
<vak_> ok
<t_boz> por cierto Muchas Gracias
<t_boz> que despues se me olvida
<ezra-s> en linux generalmente en entornos no gráficos no se ven asteriscos cuando escribes una contraseña por si alguien te ve escribir que no pueda saber ni el número de pulsaciones que estás haciendo
<t_boz> ya va cargando
<vak_> ok
<vak_> grax
<vak_> bueno ia instalo, ahora sale un fondo azul k dice configuracion de paketes
<t_boz> lo unico que me pone es que no se encontraron los plugins adecuados
<vak_> y al final <aceptar>
<vak_> pero no puedo dar click
<vak_> ni enter
<vak_> k hago??
<t_boz> dale a enter
<t_boz> vak dale a enter
<ezra-s> t_boz, aunque te salga eso no puedes continuar ni funcionar con normalidad en la url esa?
<t_boz> no
<t_boz> no puedo hacer nada
<t_boz> no me deja ir a la aplicacion que tengo que ir para poder trabjar desde casa
<ezra-s> t_boz, y por que no preguntas a quien te provee ese servicio qué necesitas para acceder y le mencionas que te faltan plugins?
<ezra-s> t_boz, si supiera la url podria mirarlo pero suena a tema privado
<t_boz> porque ni ellos mismos lo saben no saben manejarse fuera de windows
<ezra-s> viendo el codigo fuente de la página web se debe ver ke elementos intenta cargar
<t_boz> si no es algo que pueda dejar ver asi como asi
<t_boz> es una base de datos guardar registros y cosas asi
<t_boz> espera a ver
<t_boz> tiene que ver con los plugins de java
<t_boz> espera
<t_boz> ahi lanzo lo del html
<t_boz> FILE: basejpi.htm (Oracle Forms)                                 -->
<t_boz> <!--                                                                  -->
<t_boz> <!-- This is the default base HTML file for running a form on the     -->
<t_boz> <!-- web using the JDK Java Plugin. This is used for example when     -->
<t_boz> <!-- running with Netscape on Unix.                                   -->
<vak_> no puedo dar enter
<pepito_> soy t_boz
<pepito_> lo siento creo que no debería haber pegado todo eso
<pepito_> bueno de todas maneras gracias por todo seguiré intentandolo sola
<pepito_> muchas gracias por intentarlo
<pepito_> clear
<vak_> sale esto en la pag de comandos
<vak_>  Configuración de ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├───────────────┐
<vak_>  │                                                                           │
<vak_>  │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                      ↑
<vak_>  │ ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a      ▒
<vak_>  │ single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software       ▒
<vak_>  │ accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include  ▒
<vak_>  │ associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic          ▒
<vak_>  │ documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTWARE"). By exercising your      ▒
<vak_>  │ rights to make and use copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT, you agree to be    ▒
<vak_>  │ bound by the terms of this EULA. If you do not agree to the terms of      ▒
<vak_>  │ this EULA, you may not use the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.                          ▒
<vak_>  │                                                                           ↓
<vak_>  │
<vak_>  │                                  <Aceptar>
<vak_> y no puedo dar enter
<ezra-s> vak_, prueba con Tabulador hasta que se marque el aceptar
<ezra-s> vak_, existe una herramienta para copy paste sin floodear aqui, pruebala de vez en cuando -> pastbin.com
<ezra-s> pastebin.com <-- perdon
<vak_> ok investigare al respecto
 * alexneb "aplique, enjuague, repita".. fue o que leyo el programador en el bote de champú, y murio de hambre en un bucle interminable...
<vak_> ok
<vak_> listo
<vak_> grax ezra-s
<Sapote> alexneb: el champu tenia 100.000 litros?
<alexneb> XD
<Sapote> vak_: esta instalando las fuentes MS?
<alexneb> Sapote,  supongo ...XDDD
<Sapote> todo bucle tiene su fin
<alexneb> Sapote,  siempre que haya un breack en el final.. que casi siempre... pero no siempre sucede
<vak_> como puedo saber si esta instalando los ms??
<Sapote> vak_: abra openoffice y elija una fuente MS
<vak_> ia abri el offfice
<vak_> pero no eso de la fuente
<luckatoni> Buenas
<ezra-s> hola
<luckatoni> estoy viendo los canales oficiales de ubuntu, acerte?xd
<ezra-s> mira el topic :P
<Sapote> si luckatoni
<luckatoni> ok, gracias a los dos
<luckatoni> asi me entero de cosas ,xd
<vak_> en mi escuela no se abren paginas como el facebook, cuando tenia windows usaba el ultra surf para abrir este tipo de paginas, con ubuntu k programa puedo utilizar????
<granjero> hola. tengo un nuevo problema! totem me reproduce los videos que graba un server de cámaras de seguridad patas para arriba!
<granjero> como puedo solucionar eso?
<ezra-s> granjero, has probado con otro reproductor? cómo sabes que los videos no están así?
<ezra-s> vak_, cómo funciona el ultra surf?
<Sapote> granjero seguramente el video se graba de esa forma
<granjero> ezra-s,  porque en win se veían de lujo y en el soft que corre con wine para visualizarlos se ven bien
<granjero> Sapote, los videos se graban bien
<Sapote> es un software propietario?
<granjero> lamentablemnte si
<Sapote> seguramente el video se guarda de esa forma propietariamente
<ezra-s> granjero, y que software usabas en wine/windows?
<Sapote> de exprofeso
<ezra-s> ^^
<granjero> para verlos el windows media player
<vak_> tipo firefox
<Sapote> granjero: intente reproducirlo con mplayer
<granjero> voy a tratar cuando llegue al trabajo
<Sapote> granjero: mplayer por linea de comando se puede rotar el video
<ezra-s> me extraña que totem reproduzca un video al revés si el video no está al revés
<granjero> a mi tambien ezra-s
<granjero> no le puedo pedir a la persona que los revisa que se meta con la terminal
<Sapote> granjero: VLC tambien tiene esa opcion
<granjero> estaba instalndolo aca para ver eso
<Sapote> granjero: mplayer -vf rotate 2 video.avi
<Sapote> eso lo rotara 180 grados
<granjero> Sapote, no le puedo pedir a la persona que los revisa que se meta con la terminal
<ezra-s> granjero, hazle un script en bash y le pones un icono en el escritorio
<ezra-s> totem no es más que un frontend the gstreamer a lo mejor se puede configurar algo de eso, aunque no lo conozco tan bien
<vak_> ezra-s: k alguna idea para ese programa??
<ezra-s> vak_ no conozco ese programa, yo si no puedo acceder a alguna pagina web, que no es el caso, usaría un proxy externo o accedería a través de un tunel ssh a través de mi casa
<luckatoni> vak, estoy buscando por la web, y si no me engaño, el ultrasurf lo hai para linux tambien
<vak_> si lo encontre para linux
<vak_> pero no lo pude instalar
<vak_> ezra-s: el problema es k eso es en la escuela
<ezra-s> vak_, el ultra surf ese no es en la escuela?
<luckatoni> que problema tienes para instalar el programa en linux?
<vak_> no lo pude abrir
<vak_> ezra-s :
<vak_> el ultra surf lo utilice en ocaciones anteriores
<vak_> pero para abrir el face
<luckatoni> ezra por lo visto eres su salvador, rescatalo,xd
<ezra-s> jajaja
<luckatoni> jeje
<ezra-s> vak_, es muy dificil ayudarte, las frases tipo, "no puedo abrirlo" "no funciona", etc.. pueden ser muchas cosas
<vak_> lukation
<ezra-s> has de ser más específico
<vak_> si te pongo atencion tambien
<vak_> pero es k no se como describir kuando no me dejo instalar el utrasurf
<ezra-s> vak_, y no será que con el ultrasurf no tenias proxy puesto y con el firefox si?
<ezra-s> vak_, pues sin información suficiente no somos magos
<ezra-s> linux es muy interesante, deberías intentar aprender desde un nivel más bajo
<ezra-s> da la impresión de que intentas construir el tejado sin tener cimientos
<vak_> jajajajaja
<vak_> no tanto
<ezra-s> :)
<vak_> sino por el momento solo busco un programa para abrir paginas blokeadas por servidores publicos
<luckatoni> es que yo estoy viendo por google, y ahi forum, en los que su resultado es exitoso,xd
<ezra-s> jejejeje
<ezra-s> que malote
<ezra-s> :)
<ezra-s> sin información solo podemos especular qué es lo que te pasa y dando palos de ciego no llegamos a ningun lado
<vak_> luckatoni: vi tambien los mismos resultados
<vak_> pero no pude abrirlo
<ezra-s> por ejemplo..el archivo de instalación era un .deb? un .sh etc... e infinidad de detalles que no cuentas
<luckatoni> vak_ yo por lo que veo, todos lo instalar con wine y les va bien
<luckatoni> supongo que solo lo hai para windows, por eso lo instalar con el wine
<ezra-s> seguramente
<ezra-s> en el repositorio de ubuntu yo no lo veo con ese nombre al menos
<luckatoni> no creo que lo encuentres
<vak_> pero sabran de algun otro programa k funcione si no igual por lo menos parecido
<luckatoni> estoy buscando eso jefe,xd
<ezra-s> si es como firefox, tienes chrome, opera, konkeror...
<vak_> ia instale todos los k sugiere ubuntu
<vak_> y ninguno me abre las paginas
<Ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<luckatoni> pues no se que mas decirte, quizas deberias probar a instalar el ultrasurf con wine, por que si ves por google, todos hacen asi, y les va bien
<luckatoni> tu quieres que te borre automaticamente el historial , cookies, o te interesa lo de la IP?
<ezra-s> parece que ultrasurf basicamente lanza una conexión segura a un proxy de terceros
<luckatoni> Buenas #Ka0os
<ezra-s> y a eso lo llaman el GIFT system..
<ezra-s> no me da muy buena espina, alguien más lo conoce?
<Ka0os> buenas luckatoni
<vak_> buen dia ka0os
<vak_> luckatoni: no busco k me borre historial ni nada
<Ka0os> que tal vak_
<vak_> solo kiero abrir el face
<vak_> = S
<vak_> y como es eso de instalarlo con wine
<luckatoni> sabes lo que es wine?
<vak_> ni idea
<luckatoni> pues simplemente es una aplicacion que es capaz de habrir los .exe de windows, asi que te descargas el.exe de windows podras instalarlo con wine
<vak_> entonces cual debe ser el procedimiento
<luckatoni> pues si no me engaño, descargar el .exe y instalarlo con wine
<luckatoni> pero si te molestas un poco, pones en el gran Sr,Google,  UltraSurf en linux" y tendras mucha documentacion en español y ingles
<Ka0os> y por que no prueba PlayOnLinux
<luckatoni> si tu sabes que es , pues si,xd
<luckatoni> yo nunca me hizo falta utilizarlo,xd
<Ka0os> es en umulador play
<Ka0os> On Linux
<vak_> me explikan las diferencias?
<Ka0os> pues es mejor en eso san google
<luckatoni> PlayOnLinux es una aplicacion basada en la madre Wine, para tirar de aplicaciones mas grandes?
<Ka0os> googlea ve a la pag oficial y te enteras
<Ka0os> si si la base es wine
<Ka0os> en ubuntu va muy bien
<Ka0os> y en el UE viene ya configuradito y todo
<luckatoni> pues no sabia de eso, algun dia probare, por que Teamviewer me da problemas con Wine,xd
<Ka0os> pues a experimentar se ha dicho
<luckatoni> ya,xd
<luckatoni> bueno voy a cenar,xd
<luckatoni> cuidaros
<Ka0os> chauu provecho
<vak_> provecho
<luckatoni> gracias
<ezra-s> vak_, tengo una duda, no me funciona ubuntu, ¿qué hago?
<slatan> por lo que he leido me parece que vak esta conectado a una red publica a la que le han restringido el acceso a paginas como facebook, a mi manera de ver , con usar un proxy bastaria
<vak_> io??
<Ka0os> un poquito mas de detalle ayudaria ezra-s
<vak_> asi es slatan
<ezra-s> Ka0os, le estoy tomando el pelo ;)
<vak_> jajaja
<ezra-s> :o)
<Ka0os> mmmm pero si esta restringidoi no debe alterarlo
<slatan> "I'm reading between the lines" :)
<ezra-s> slatan, o un tunel ssh, pero no controla mucho
<Ka0os> ezra-s:  pues que aguante cargo mas de un metro de pelo
<ezra-s> es dificil indicarle al jodio
<vak_> y komo puedo el tunel ssh
<vak_> o el proxy
<Ka0os> si estas en tus labores diarias y hay bloqueos, no es etico que los violentes
<ezra-s> vak_, no no.. olvidate.. primero lo básico, aprende un poco como funciona linux
<slatan> no soy muy enterado en ubuntu yo tampoco
<vak_> ka0os: no es en el trabajo es en la escuela
<vak_> y la vdd no hay ningun problema
<vak_> solo kiero entrar al face
<vak_> ezra-s:entonces dime por donde puedo empezar
<vak_> o bases k debo de saber de linux
<vak_> por favor
<Ka0os> no es etico ayudarte a violentar las reglas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<ezra-s> vak_ www.tldp.org
<ezra-s> empieza por ahi, empolla un poco de tutoriales básicos, la consola, comanditos etc..
<vak_> ok
<vak_> :D
<vak_> excelente
<deviant> hola a todos
<vak_> buen dia devient
<deviant> tengo un problema, lo que pasa es que tengo en otra particion instalado el win7 y siempre anduvo bien, nunca tuve problemas, pero hace rato reinicie la maquina y ahora resulta que no me aparece en el grub alguien que me ayude??
<deviant> y en el gparted me sale una leyenda de: Fallo al montar "Volumen 41G".  No tiene privilegios para montar el volumen "Volumen 41G".
<Ka0os> y si reparas el grub
<deviant> como Ka0os ??
<Ka0os> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Reisilver> ese tema de recuperar el grub debería ser ya el más buscado
<deviant> es que no monta la particion de windows
<Osmodivs> ¿Alguien sabe en la Terminal el comando para saber el nombre exacto de un paquete? por ejemplo, quiero descargar un paquete que solo se que se llama aptx pero en verdad es aptxy
<flypp> apt-get search <nombre del paquete que crees que es>
<flypp> ya te lo completará
<Tarrasquero> Osmodivs: apt-cache search
<Osmodivs> me lo dijo alguien aqui, pero ya no esta, y me lo dijo en privado
<Tarrasquero> flypp: apt-cache
<flypp> eso, apt-cache (malacostumbrado a aptitude :S)
<Osmodivs> Tarrasquero, no creo que sea ese
<flypp> ya, ya, es que apt-get no uso xD
<Tarrasquero> Osmodivs: si
<Osmodivs> Por ejemplo, tengo una lista de los paquetes que baje de synaptic en el transcurso de meses, pero hay unos que no me los puede bajar por estar escritos incorrectamente
<Tarrasquero> Osmodivs: si lo tienes instalado coloca el inicio del nombre y pulsa tab
<Osmodivs> Me dicen que es Sudo aptitude search
<Tarrasquero> pero si no lo tienes instalado es con apt-cache search
<Osmodivs> Porque no les gusta usar aptitude, ¿Cual es la diferencia entre esos 2?
<Tarrasquero> de aqui a poco aptitude no será recomendable usarlo
<Tarrasquero> por motivos de seguridad supongo
<Osmodivs> Pues yo estoy descargando mas de mil paquetes con aptitude, ¿que mal podria ocurrir?
<Tarrasquero> no tiene por que
<ezra-s> a mi me gustaba mucho dselect
 * xoan buenas
 * alexneb pira a casa
<antonio_> wenas
<antonio_> alguien sabe como puedo controlar un pc con ubuntu desde windows?
<Sapote> vnc
<erUSUL> antonio_: de forma gráfica o linea de comandos?
<antonio_> grafica claro
<antonio_> tipo asistencia remota
<Sapote> antonio_: sistema -> administracion -> escritorio remoto
<antonio_> desde windows digo xD
<antonio_> ese es el problema
<antonio_> kiero controlar 1 pc ubuntu desde mi windows
<sebikul> antonio_, puedes usar teamviewer
<Tarrasquero> eso se llama escritorio remotoç
<antonio_> se k para windows hay programas para controlar los pcs como los de cibers
<antonio_> yo lo k kiero es controlar 1 pc con ubuntu desde windows
<Tarrasquero> teamviewer
<antonio_> ok voy a probar
<Tarrasquero> ese es el programa y deve estar en ambos
<antonio_> pero puedo controlar sin k se de cuenta el otro? xD
<antonio_> tipo a los k usan en los colegios y cibers
<Tarrasquero> nu
<antonio_> -.-! entonces no me sirve
<Tarrasquero> aha
<Tarrasquero> actividades ilicitas?...hmmm
<Tarrasquero> no estas en lugar correcto
<antonio_> mas o menos xD
<antonio_> se k tendria k instalarlo en el otro pc
<antonio_> no es nada ilegal
<fosco_> no estoy seguro de que sea legal ver lo que hace un usuario con su ordenador sin avisarle primero de que puede ser observado
<fosco_> supongo que dependerá del pais
<antonio_> weno lo sabe la madre
<my7h0z> buenas tardes
<Tarrasquero> nas
<my7h0z> tengo un problema con la actualizacion de ubuntu y queria ver si alguien podia ayudarme
<fosco_> antonio_: asistencia remota no es lo mismo que espionaje, esos programas están diseños para facilitar la asistencia remota, no para espiar al usuario
<fosco_> my7h0z: abre un terminal ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<antonio_> en los colegios y cibers lo usan y no es ilegal
<fosco_> si da algun error pegalo en pastebin.com para que lo veamos
<antonio_> k no es para espiar 1 vecino ni nada de eso
<my7h0z> ok fosco
<my7h0z> un segundo
<antonio_> weno tengo k irme ya entrare mas tarde aver si me pueden ayudar
<Sapote> antonio_: ilegal no, pero es promiscuo hacerlo
<antonio_> yo lo kiero para otro pc de mi casa
<antonio_> para ver k ace sin k se de cuenta
<Sapote> antonio_: como le dije, vnc
<antonio_> ya pero en el otro pc se tendria k abrir, aceptar conexion, etc...
<fosco_> hay muchas maneras de configurar esos programas, algunas mas visibles y otras menos
<fosco_> aunque personalemente estoy totalmente en contra de lo que quieres hacer
<antonio_> es para vijilar otro pc con el mismo programa instalado
<Sapote> antonio_: no, se puede configurar que no lo haga
<antonio_> k se conecte automaticamente?
<Sapote> que acepte conexiones remota silenciosamente, y con clave de acceso
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> pues muxas gracias xauu
<Sapote> antonio_: esta integrado en la administracion
<my7h0z> fosco_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570235/   ese es el error que me manda
<fabio> holas, he clonado mi ubuntu a un hd quisiera arrancar mi propio sistema desde mi hd en otro ordenador sabeis de algun tuto bueno?
<mrkcc> alguien puede indicarme un alternativo de docbook
<erUSUL> mrkcc: para hacer que? escribir un libro? latex?
<mrkcc> bueno quiero traducir un libro
<mrkcc> pero tengo entendio que docbook pueder ser exporado html pdf y otros formatos
<erUSUL> my7h0z: parece un error en el servidor. espera a que se solucione. de todas maneras no es problema grabe
<mrkcc> en la cual yo estoy interesado
<my7h0z> ok erUSUL
<erUSUL> mrkcc: si quieres traducir y tienes el fuente docbook usa docbook
<my7h0z> como ayer me salio un triangulo rojo en la barra
<my7h0z> pense que era urgente arreglarlo
<mrkcc> entoces no hay software alternativo a docbook
<my7h0z> gracias por la ayuda
<fosco_> my7h0z: una cosa que puedes hacer es cambiar esos repositorios, los de mexico suelen dar problemas
<erUSUL> mrkcc: te he dicho latex ya y hay otros como asciidoc
<mrkcc> gracias erUSul, no habia entendio
<mrkcc> me pogno a ver en su pagina
<my7h0z> y como seria eso fosco_ ? soy medio... nuevo en esto
<fosco_> desde el centro de software - menu editar - origenes del software
<fosco_> en lugar del servidor mx usa el servidor principal que suele ir bien
<my7h0z> siguio igual el problema fosco_, esperare unos dias haber si se arregla lo del servidor
<fosco_> el problema no puede ser el mismo
<my7h0z> de todos modos muchas gracias por la ayuda
<fosco_> si lo es es que no has cambiado el repositorio
<my7h0z> bueno igual me dice que no se puede conectar
<my7h0z> hice lo que me dijiste de cambiar al servidor principal y ya cheque y se quedo la opcion de principal
<my7h0z> pero sigue diciendo que no se puede conectar
<enter7660> buenas tardes
<enter7660> como ago para abrin una imagen
<cousteau> doble clic?
<cousteau> qué tipo de imagen?
<enter7660> no pero unaimagen .iso
<enter7660> o una imagen creada por brasero sin quemarla
<cousteau> ah... creo que con doble clic
<cousteau> o (forma chula):   sudo mount -o loop imagen.iso /mnt
<enter7660> gracias
<cousteau> o (forma chula, usando una carpeta que no es /mnt):   sudo mkdir /media/imagen; sudo mount -o loop imagen.iso /media/imagen
<cousteau> pero creo que en ubuntu se podía con doble clic, o con botón derecho > Montar
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> voy a intentar
<cousteau> con el Gestor de archivadores parece que se abre
<Crashbit> nas fosco_
<charrua> buenas noches
<erAbuelo> Crashbit: arreglaste lo del arch e ipv6?
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: sí, pero hace una semana
<erAbuelo> al final, cual era el problema ?
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: no era cosa de arch, si no del server bind que tengo en la netbsd, que tendría mal cacheada la MAC del equipo con Arch y por algún motivo que desconozco intentaba enviarlo todo por ipv6
<erAbuelo> joer, pues vaya tela
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: pues sí, me costó determinar que fuera eso, lo hice por descarte, vamos
<mnemonic> buenas
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> alguien me puede ayudar a gestionar una base de datos con open office?
<d0lph1n> he instalado un servidor postgree y uno mysql
<d0lph1n> y no hay manera
<mimecar> d0lph1n: como no digas la duda concreta.... la bola de cristal está sin pilas
<d0lph1n> jejejej tengo problemas al conectar open office base con alguna de las bases de datos que tengo
<mimecar> ¿openoffice permite hacer eso?
<d0lph1n> si xD
<mimecar> d0lph1n: di lo que has hecho y la documentación que sigues
<cousteau> mimecar, con base, que es como el access...
<mimecar> no te voy a sacar la información preguntando
<cousteau> me gustaría estar presente en el tercer grado, pero tengo que cenar
<Sapote> d0lph1n: para conectarlo a base de datos lo hace a traves de un odbc
<Sapote> d0lph1n: en particular jdbc para el caso de mysql
<d0lph1n> no me va con ninguno :(
<mimecar> jdbc funciona en ubuntu?
<d0lph1n> con jdbc me da error, dice que el driver está corrupto
<d0lph1n> y con odbc no me lista las bases de datos
<Sapote> instalo mysql-connector-...java...
<d0lph1n> y no puedo agregarlas porque el explorador de archivos no tiene permisos para entrar a la carpeta
<Sapote> http://www.mysql.com/products/connector/
<Sapote> d0lph1n: sudo nautilus
<mimecar> mejor => gksudo nautilus
<d0lph1n> es el explorador del asistente de bases de datos de openoffice
<Sapote> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Connect_MySQL_and_Base
<d0lph1n> el que no tiene permisos
<Sapote> using jdbc on linux
<Sapote> mimecar: al parecer si funciona
<d0lph1n> ok voy a intentar con ese
<Sapote> en el mismo link esta como usar odbc
<mimecar> ok
<deviant> saludos a todos
<deviant> necesito ayuda...
<erAbuelo> ta mañana
<deviant> lo que pasa es que windows ya no aparece en el grub y cuando quiero montarlo para que lo reconozca el boot no lo hace
<deviant> y en el gparted si aparece pero me sale esta leyenda:  Fallo al montar "Volumen 41G".
<fosco_> deviant: en el menu lugares ves la particion?
<deviant> espera fosco_
<deviant> si
<fosco_> si le das clic la monta?
<deviant> no
<deviant> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<deviant> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /media/sda2
<fosco_> parece q hay algun error en la particion, vamos a tener q analizarla
<fosco_> sabes como se llama la particion?
<deviant> sda2
<fosco_> ok, y es tipo ntfs supongo
<deviant> yup
<fosco_> abre un terminal y pon sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/
<fosco_> si da error pegalo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<deviant> no, no da
<fosco_> no ha dado error?
<deviant> no, y ya desaparecio de lugares
<fosco_> ok, entra en /mnt y comprueba q puedes ver las carpetas de win
<deviant> espera
<Burro1> hasta mañana
<deviant> si fosco_ , si aparece
<fosco_> es raro que te haya dejado montarlo y desde el menú lugares no :-?
<deviant> si, es raro
<deviant> pero ahora ya no me abre el gparted XD
<deviant> y sigue sin aparecer en el grub
<fosco_> veamos si hay suerte con el grub
<fosco_> ejecuta sudo update-grub
<fosco_> y mira que sistemas añade
<deviant> solamente mi linux y el memtest
<deviant> pero nada de win7
<Sapote> e
<deviant> todo paso hoy en la mañana, tenia una usb corriendo en readyboost, normal, como siempre, y mi mujer reinicio la maquina para entrar a linux, dejo de hacer lo que estaba haciendo y me dijo que ya no la iba a usar, entonces reinicio y ohh surprise... Ya no había win7
<deviant> y no quito la usb antes de reiniciar, tendrá algo que ver..??
<maximus_> he'
<deviant> sigues ahi fosco_ ??
<fosco_> si, pero solo se me ocurre que añadas manualmente la entrada de win7 a la configuracion de grub2
<fosco_> la verdad es q no sabría como hacerlo, nunca me ha pasado algo asi
<fosco_> pero seguro que google lo sabe
<quarter25cents> brb
<d0lph1n> perdón por el retraso, he seguido los pasos que me salían y he logrado conectar ya por fin la base de datos con open office
<d0lph1n> gracias :)
<deviant> mira en el gparted aparece la particion, pero en informacion me aparece sin montar
<deviant> y en el grub customizer me sale esto cuando quiero montarlo en raiz: Esto no parece ser un sistema de archivos raíz (fstab no encontrado)
<Mhaddog> alguien sabe como usan el zncb el bounder para irc??
<julian_> monte un disco duro nuevo por SATA-- con fdisk -l lo veo... pero no se como particionarlo.. y otra cosa. tengo un directorio donde estoy metiendole mucho contenido.. /var/www/ como haria para que este disco nuevo se sume en espacio para este directorio?
<julian_> tengo un disco de 500 gb.. formateado en etx3.. este lo podria formatear en ext4? o seria incompatible?
<dabor> julian_, incompatible con que cosa?
<jvargas90> hola ocupo un reproductor multimedia pere desde terminal
<Tarrasquero> jvargas90: mocp
<Tarrasquero> ese es buenisimo
<chilicuil> jvargas90: mpd + pms =)
<Tarrasquero> creo que se instala con moc
<chilicuil> ahhh, pero ese solo es para audio
<jvargas90> pero se usan desde la terminal!!
<jvargas90> ??
<Tarrasquero> si, verdad
<Tarrasquero> bueno no deja de estar bien
<Tarrasquero> mplayer
<jvargas90> mplayer se usa en terminal?
<Tarrasquero> si
<Tarrasquero> mplayer videoa reproducir
<Tarrasquero> mplayer y moc
<jvargas90> seria apt-get install moc?
<dabor> jvargas90, tambien podrias probas cmus
<Tarrasquero> si ambos
<dabor> jvargas90, sudo aptitude search moc (y ves el nombre correcto para instalar)
<Tarrasquero> y si es moc
<Tarrasquero> aunque lo ejecutas con mocp
<jvargas90> me instale cmus
<jvargas90> se ve bien chevere
<Tarrasquero> ambos son similares
<mastrettamx> hola
<Tarrasquero> usas irssi jvargas90 ?
<jvargas90> se ve bien chevere??
<mastrettamx> moc para estar con la terminal ??
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-22
<dabor> mastrettamx, moc y cmus
<Tarrasquero> para mi me pareció mas robusto moc, por eso lo uso
<mastrettamx> se ve bien para los old school
<mastrettamx> linux
<mastrettamx> okazzz
<mastrettamx> me late mas el beryl y compiz
<mastrettamx> y algo sobre la seguridad en ubuntu ?
<chivito> hola mastrettamx
<mastrettamx> hola bro
<mastrettamx> alguienb navega en la red tor ??
<mastrettamx> chivito de donde eres ??
<mastrettamx> de casualidad de uruguay ??
<chivito> de Mexico
<mastrettamx> ok, esto del who is no es muy confiable
<mastrettamx> a cabron eres de guadalajara y te conectas por megacable  cierto??
<chilicuil> megacable llega a la cd de mexico?
<mastrettamx> no bro, solo esta el de totalplay y yoo de cablevision
<mastrettamx> y ya el dish conm telmex
<mastrettamx> el totaslplay es de tvazteca de 20 a 40 megas de conexion de internet
<chilicuil> ahh, ok, aunque me referia a la conexion por internet =P
<chilicuil> 20-40!
<chilicuil> wow, eso si es una conexion descente
<mastrettamx> no ni idea bro,
<mastrettamx> si bro, todo lo que le quitaron a LyFC, el paquete de 20 megas te sale en 400 varos
<chilicuil> creo que valdra la pena checarlo, estoy por todos los medios cambiar de infinitum
<chilicuil> no te creo!!!!, eso tengo que verloooo
<mastrettamx> te paso el link
<mastrettamx> http://www.totalplay.com.mx/
<chilicuil> gracias mastrettamx =D
<mastrettamx> pero eran 5 megas
<mastrettamx> el de 20megas esta en 899
<mastrettamx> perdon por la info erronaea
<chilicuil> no te preocupes, igual ya lo estoy checando mastrettamx, umm, la unica duda es si daran un router descente...
<chilicuil> que eso es gran parte de la problematica con infinitum
<dannyLopez> buenas
<mastrettamx> ojala todo menos con el infinitum es muy inseguro y facil de hackear
<mastrettamx> igual y navego por el tor
<mastrettamx> con ips anonimas
<Pucara> como hacer para que Ubuntu pueda ver las PC con windows?
<mastrettamx> esto de  dejar las ips a la vista de todos es riesgoso
<dannyLopez> como hago unzin en un folder?
<dannyLopez> unzip*
<mastrettamx> no ma, estan hasta los azules en este chat
<erUSUL> Pucara: Lugares>Red>Red de windows.
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: que yo sepa unzaip solo lo pudes hacer a un archivo zip no a un directorio
<dannyLopez> por eso dije en un directorio no a un directorio
<chilicuil> si se puede, con la opcion -r
<chilicuil> ok, lei mal xD
<dannyLopez> me explico tenfo un archivo.zip y lo quiero descomprimir en una carpeta archivo
<Pucara> si claro eso lo se, pero de esa manera solo sale despues de varios minutos de espera que no se puede montar el lugar porque fallo la lista de comparticion del servidor
<magu42> mastrettamx⇉ entrá   #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dannyLopez> erUSUL: lamento el mal entendido a veces no pongo ningun punto ni ninguna coma, ademas no tengo instalado un diccionario para coregir errores
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: copia el archivo a la carpeta y descomprimelo ahi
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> entnces no hay forma de descomprimirlo en una carpeta que ya este creada solo copiandolo
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: no se ve ninguna opcion a tal efecto en el man
<dannyLopez> no, por eso pregunte por aca, pense que el -j lo iba a hacer
<dannyLopez> jeje
<VADER> adiso gentee
<dannyLopez> no puedo hacer un mv me dice "el directorio no esta vacio"
<dannyLopez> como hago para que sobre escriva esas carpetas?
<Katarcis> cp
<Katarcis> dannyLopez  con cp ?
<dannyLopez> me manda el mismo error que no se puede copiar por que el directorio no esta vacio
<dannyLopez> x(
<Katarcis> y visual ?
<Katarcis> sudo nautilus
<Katarcis> copy an paste
<Katarcis> annyLopez ?
<dannyLopez> replace default/record.png? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename: como le doy que si a todo?
<dannyLopez> Katarcis:
<dannyLopez> a ya
<dannyLopez> jeje
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> replace = reemplazar
<dannyLopez> si pero es que me tenia como homero y y y y y xD
<dannyLopez> y le daba a y solo reemplazaba uno no lei que era A
<Katarcis> mm
<Katarcis> hay que leer xD
<luis1980> Hi
<Katarcis> hi
<otro_viajero7> Hola, alguien recuerda una pelicula, en la cual unos personas que querían tener un amor imposible, y ya como fantasmas poseen a sus pequeños sobrinos para rememorar dicho amor. La escena final se trata de una mujer que quiere salvar al niño de su tío y este para hacerlo debe decir el nombre de su tío para que este libere su cuerpo y así pueda salvarse? (es un film ingles de los 80s)
<otro_viajero7> la escena final transcurre en una mansion (exactamente en la mitad de una escalera de madera)
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<otro_viajero7>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<otro_viajero7>  /join ubuntu-es-offtopic
<juanantonio_> Buenas
<juanantonio_> Una preguntita: yo antes usaba Avidemux para comprimir a MP4 y ya lo tengo, y DeVeDe para crear DVDs pero no puedo instalarlo por problemas de dependencias, ¿cuál otro puede valer?
<juanantonio_> ¿Me lee alguien?
<linoge> si
<juanantonio_> Ok, gracias, pensaba que el Quassel este no funcionaba bien
<linoge> de nada :)
<juanantonio_> Deduzco que tú no lo sabes ;)
<juanantonio_> ¿Cómo vuelvo a instalar ese salvapantallas de OpenGL que era como las letras de Matrix cayendo?
<linoge> no tengo ni idea juanantonio... debe haber algun paquete que se llame gnome-screensavers o algo asi...
<juanantonio> linoge> no, es para kubuntu, y me instalé kxscreensavers pero nada, no sale
<juanantonio> con lo que me gustaba ;)
<juanantonio> estoy en kde-look.org a ver si lo encuentro, gracias, linge
<linoge> si hay lo deberias encontrar... de verdad es una pregunta que no suelo ver :)
<juanantonio> Jejeje, no creo ser el único "mátrico". Lo encontré pero es algo difícil de instalar
<juanantonio> pero vaya, lo conseguiré. Por cierto, hay fondos de escritorio dinámicos mientras haces girar el cubo
<linoge> juanantonio: nop, no eres el unico "matrico", personalmente tambien soy un fan de matrix :)
<juanantonio> linoge> me alegro de coincidir en e llo. Además, le da un toque especial a Ubuntu ;)
<xangua> sudo apt-get install cmatrix , y ejecutalo en terminal ;)
<linoge> sep
<DavidReza> hola a todos, necesito ayuda para grabar sonidos desde mi lap
<DavidReza> la vez pasada recordmydesktop grababa mi voz
<DavidReza> ahora no la graba, ni siquiera con la aplicación para grabar sonido
<DavidReza> existe algun comando para habilitar eso?
<arp-> revisa las opciones del panel de sonido
<arp-> que tengas seleccionada la entrada de Microfono como Input
<arp-> Icono del Parlante en la barra, sus propiedades
<DavidReza> si, todo está así
<DavidReza> no puede ser que no se haya cargado algo correctamente al iniciar mi sesión?
<DavidReza> o tiene algo que ver la frecuencia de sonido?
<linoge> el i/o de sonido lo maneja gnome a traves de pulseaudio? n
<DavidReza> no śe a qé te refieras con eso
<linoge> mmm
<linoge> es decir.... dejame googlear
<linoge> listo
<linoge> DavidReza: checaste con otras aplicaciones para grabar sonido?
<DavidReza> si
<DavidReza> con el Grabador de sonido
<linoge> y que tal?
<DavidReza> nada
<DavidReza> tampoco graba sonido
<DavidReza> y justo hace 2 días, iba grabando perfecto
<DavidReza> con sonido
<juanantonio> xangua> cmatrix no hace nada, luego no lo encuentro en los salvapantallas
<xangua> ............
<juanantonio> y gracias, estaba intentando instalar otra cosa por mi cuenta, jejeje
<xangua> (21:29:06) xangua: sudo apt-get install cmatrix , y ejecutalo en terminal ;)
<xangua> Terminal......fffuuuuuuu
<juanantonio> Con Konsole, a eso te refieres, ¿no
<linoge> juanantonio: si
<juanantonio> pues ya lo hice y me sale instalado, pero no lo puedo configurar como salvapantallas
<juanantonio> desinstalado :P
<linoge> juanantonio: konsole + fullscreen + cmatrix
<juanantonio> linoge> no entiendo qué me intentas decir
<mrkcc> alguna alternativa de docbook?, ya lo habia preguntado perdon, pero no recuerdo los nombres de los programa
<linoge> juanantonio: mmm... si corres konsole en pantalla completa, y ejecutas cmatrix.... bueno, es impresionante, lo acabo de intentar xD
<xangua> google alternativa docbook
<juanantonio> linoge> ah, pero yo lo que quería es un salvapantallas
<juanantonio> con hardy lo tenía
<mrkcc> xangua google q?
<xangua> bueno bing entonces, o el que quieras
<linoge> buee, pero de verdad luce ;)
<mrkcc> jjaja
<mrkcc> no el problema es que queiro que alguien responda que tenga experencia en realizar documentacion o manuales, libros relaciona a lo que estoy preguntando
<dzup2> juanantonio: nice -n 15 xwinwrap -ni -o 0.20 -fs -s -sp -st -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/gl      pero ocupas instalar xwinwrap
<juanantonio> dzup2> ¿Ejecuto eso y lo tengo en Lucid64? Si me dices que sí, corro a teclearlo ocupe lo que ocupe :P
<DavidReza> sigo sin poder grabar soniido =(.. alguna ayuda?
<dzup2> nice -n 15 xwinwrap -ni -o 0.20 -fs -s -sp -st -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix
<dzup2> puedes ejecutar "/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix" ese prog es la matrix, ahora necesitas alguna forma de ponerlo como fondo y en memoria, una alternativa es asi, otra es con mplayer etc
<dzup2> la otra es con gconf2-tools creo se llama
<juanantonio> Ajá, espera, que voy a mirar
<dzup2> juanantonio:  man gconftool-2      ahi veras la opcion de poner el fondo ...puedes poner un gif, una pelicula, un flash etc
<juanantonio> dzup2> Gracias, porque nice y winwrapp esos, me dice que no existen
<dzup2> necesitas instalar
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install xwinwrap
<qwe> Quien es spencer
<juanantonio> Ok, gracias, dzup2, estoy en ello ;)
<juanantonio> Me dice que no existe el fichero directorio nice: xwinwrap:
<juanantonio> ¿No será el directorio quizá kscreensaver?
<dzup2> estas en gnome?
<dzup2> o kde?
<juanantonio> Estoy en Kubuntu Lucid
<juanantonio> Eso, jejeje
<dzup2> ahh ahi si no se , lo siento no uso kde
<juanantonio> Mmm, pero vamos, que donde pone xscreensaver es el directorio de los salvapantallas, ¿no?
<dzup2> esas instrucciones eran para gnome, pues haz de saber que estas en el ubuntu-es y se supone que usas gnome, si estubieras en #kubuntu-es entonces ahi si encuentras ayuda
<juanantonio> Voy a buscar
<juanantonio> En kubuntu-es hay siempre muy poca gente, por eso vengo aquí y siempre encuentro soluciones ;)
<juanantonio> De hecho, el glmatrix lo he visto
<dzup2> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix    <--ejecuta eso, dime si lo tienes?
<juanantonio> Oh sí, sí
<dzup2> a bueno, ahora pegale eso en lugar de el wallpaper con los menus de kde
<dzup2> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix   <-- en lugar de mifoto.jpg o como se llame tu fondo de pantalla, ve que pasa
<juanantonio> Ajá, ojalá funcione
<juanantonio> ¿Lleva alguna extensión?
<dzup2> no
<dzup2> asi como esta escrito
<juanantonio> No me deja, pero espera, que lo voy a poner como presentación
<juanantonio> No, no me deja
<juanantonio> Qué raro, el fichero existe y funciona
<juanantonio> Bueno, mañana será otro día y lo mismo para entonces ya lo hemos averiguado, jejeje
<dzup2> de todos modos google es muy sabio
<juanantonio> Sí, gracias
<dzup2> !google "ubuntu howto kde /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix"
<kubot> Colocar un fondo de escritorio animado en Ubuntu Karmic y Lucid ...: <http://pintucoperu.wordpress.com/2010/03/13/colocar-un-fondo-de-escritorio-animado-en-ubuntu-karmic-y-lucid-con-xwinwrap/>; Go Beryl Go :: El nuevo PC-BSD 1.4b (codename da Vinci) incluye ...: <http://goberylgo.blogspot.com/>; Go Beryl Go: Beryl Screensaver Plugin 1.2b. Nueva version de este ...: (1 more message)
<juanantonio> pero aquí es muy buena forma de empezar
<dzup2> suerte con eso
<juanantonio> Mmm, creo que mi fallo es que no estoy ejecutando Compiz, sólo el cubo desde KDE4
<juanantonio> ¿o al decir eso parezco vuelto loco?
<juanantonio> Jejeje
<TecladoZurdo> mi open ofice sale en ingles ?? por que
<juanantonio> dzup2> De todas formas, muchas gracias, con eso y mi cabezonería fijo que lo consigo
<xangua> TecladoZurdo: sistema>administración>soporte de idiomas; instala el español
<TecladoZurdo> gracias xangua
<qwe> llego yo y todos se van?  jajajajajajajaja.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<qwe> alguien tiene instalado el Google Earth en su uBUNTU 10.10?
<angus-vaio> Hola que tal tengo un problema alguien podria darme una manito por favor?
<qwe> QUE PROBLEMA
<angus-vaio> hola.. gracias por responder.. estoy instalando ubuntu y llegue a la parte que pide los datos personales
<angus-vaio> y el boton siguiente esta en gris y no responde
<qwe> en usuario yo puse qwe
<qwe> puedes poner cualquier nombre irreal
<angus-vaio> ya llene todo pero no me deja avanzar..
<qwe> contraseña?
<angus-vaio> aceptable..
<angus-vaio> me parece raro nunca me habia pasado..
<qwe> lo tienes compartido con windowns? o solo en toda la Pc
<qwe> vueve a reinstalarlo, pueda que esté sobrecargado la red
<angus-vaio> ya borre windows me canse,,, solo tengo una particion con documentos una swap y lo estoy instalando en otra
<angus-vaio> todavia no lo instale osea se colgo ahi en el formulario...
<qwe> vuelve a reinstalarlo y en idiomas pones Español, español Latinoamericano, porque despues no sale la tilde
<angus-vaio> no me deja salir del instalador tampoco :S vos decis que reinicie a medio instalar??
<qwe> resetealo par que empieces de nuevo
<qwe> para
<angus-vaio> nop me sigue haciendo lo mismo...
<Reisilver> la imagen de ese ubuntu puede estar corrupta
<Reisilver> o tu hardware tiene algún problema
<angus-vaio> pero ya instale como 5 veces con este cd
<Reisilver> es una desktop  o una portatiñ
<Reisilver> portatil
<angus-vaio> portatil
<Reisilver> tu lector se aburrio de ese CD
<Reisilver> parece que no lee bien
<Reisilver> trata con otro
<Reisilver> así descartas errores
<Reisilver> una pregunta
<angus-vaio> adelante
<Reisilver> estás instalando la 10.10
<Reisilver> o reinstalando
<angus-vaio> mmmm xD creo que es 10.04 no estoy seguro ahora jajaj
<Reisilver> quizá debas meterle la 10.4 es la estable o sea LTS
<Reisilver> UMMMMMM
<Reisilver> es raro
<angus-vaio> si si es la LTS
<Reisilver> dime te carga el liveCD
<angus-vaio> sabes ahora me aparece la particion con todos los archivos copiados O.o
<Reisilver> te reconoce todo
<angus-vaio> si si hasta la web cam cero drama
<angus-vaio> voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa me parece
<Reisilver> ya ok
<angus-vaio> gracias de todos modos
<angus-vaio> nos vemos
<qwe> saludos
<angelitote> hola
<angelitote> llevo 2 horas intentando instalar una impresora cannon pixma ip1500, paquetes, dependencias.... sabe alguien como hacerlo?
<angelitote> cada vez que intento instalar un paquete me dice que faltan dependencias, cuando intento instalar las dependencias que no se puede...
<lobo_negro_desie> ya checastes enla web angelitote...
<angelitote> si mire la web. y dicen instalar este paquete y este otro y aquel. pero resulta que cuando intento instalarlos me dice que hay dependencias sin cumplir, cuando intento instalar las dependencias que no se puede porque ya hay otra version instalada.... y cosas asi con cada paquete
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: lo instalas de los repos?
 * Tarrasquero acava de entrar
<angelitote> lo he intentado pero me siguen saliendo esos mensajes
<Tarrasquero> tienes los repos mal formados
<angelitote> son los que vienen con la instalacin de ubuntu. no lo he tocado, solo actualizado con update
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: lo mas facil sería pedir los repos a alguien que tenga la misma version que tu
<angelitote> que repos tendria que pedir
<angelitote> los que tengo son los originales de ubuntu actualizados
<Tarrasquero> haz nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> con sudo para editar
<angelitote> para?
<Tarrasquero> cumplir dependencias
<Tarrasquero> !google despues de instalar ubuntu
<kubot> Qué hacer después de instalar Ubuntu 10.04 LTS paso a paso « Slice ...: <http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/02/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-04-lts-paso-a-paso/>; Cosas a hacer despues de instalar Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx ...: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/131663>; Cosas a hacer despues de instalar Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala ...: (3 more messages)
<angelitote> tarrasquero: google... ya he buscado en google y cada pagina dice una cosa distinta. cito " a mi me funciono asi..." y otro "a mi de esta otra manera" no se pone nadie de acuerdo
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: será por que hay diferentes maneras de hacer una misma cosa
<Tarrasquero> hay mucha gente trabajando en el proyecto
<Tarrasquero> y muchos paquetes distintos
<angelitote> lo entiendo
<angelitote> que se supone que tengo que hacerle a sources.list
<angelitote> ?
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: normalmente para instalar softwer adicional hay que añadir repos
<Tarrasquero> pero mira que sean de la version que usas
<Tarrasquero> NO mezcles repos
<Tarrasquero> cual version usas?
<angelitote> ya añadi la entrada para los la impresora que tengo y ni aun asi
<angelitote> 9.10
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> la entrada de que?
<angelitote> en los repositorios
<Tarrasquero> para la impresora?
<angelitote> si
<angelitote> para los drivers
<Tarrasquero> que linea añadiste?
<angelitote> un seg y te la digo
<angelitote> deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ubuntu ./
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: ves como no están intactos?
<angelitote> es la unica que añadi
<angelitote> venia en una web para instalar los controladores de la impresora
<Tarrasquero> es normal que te diga que tienes distintas versiones de softwer...
<Tarrasquero> quita ese repo
<Tarrasquero> haz sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<angelitote> quitada
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<angelitote> hecho
<Tarrasquero> y despues intenta instalar el paquete que necesitas
<Tarrasquero> si hay alguno que te tira error remuevelo eh intenta instalando de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> a!
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get autoremove
<angelitote> con que instrucciones... porque en una sola pagina dicen 4 o 5 diferentes manera
<angelitote> maneras*
<Tarrasquero> as hecho lo que te dije?
<angelitote> si
<Tarrasquero> tira errores?
<angelitote> update y upgrade
<angelitote> hechos
<Tarrasquero> autoremove
<angelitote> hecho
<angelitote> no ha desinstalado ni actualizado nada
<Tarrasquero> ahora instala el paquete que necesitas
<angelitote> es que ya no se cual necesito
<angelitote> me he descargado 5 o6
<Tarrasquero> si no está en esos repos hay que añadir repos pero de confianza
<Tarrasquero> describe lo que necesitas hacer
<angelitote> instalar una porqueria de impresora canon pixma ip1500
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install cpus
<angelitote> me he descargado unos paquetes, los instalo con dpkg?
<angelitote> cpus no se encuentra
<Tarrasquero> un momento...
<lobo_negro_desie> angelitote
<angelitote> dime
<lobo_negro_desie> mira has lo que te voy a decir
<angelitote> ok
<angelitote> dime
<lobo_negro_desie> 1. primero edita el sources.list tecleando lo siguiente en una terminal
<lobo_negro_desie> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lobo_negro_desie> después
<lobo_negro_desie> 2. Incluye el repositorio, teclea lo siguiente en el archivo que te muestra, podes hacerlo en cualquier lugar pero en una linea nueva:
<lobo_negro_desie> deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ubuntu ./
<lobo_negro_desie> guarda los cambios y cerra.
<angelitote> esa linea ya la puse y me dijo tarrasquero que la quitara
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: a ver...
<Tarrasquero> la impresora está soportada?
<Tarrasquero> cjet - Software PCL emulation for Canon CaPSL laser printers
<angelitote> ??
<Tarrasquero> ese paquete puede que te sirba
<Tarrasquero> cjet
<malpa> hola
<angelitote> es una impreso de inyeccion de tinta no una laser
<lobo_negro_desie> pero en dado caso en la pagina oficial dice que viene como hacerlo pero en ingles...
<angelitote> en que pagina? me da igual que este en ingles
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: este es el paquete que necesitas cups
<lobo_negro_desie> la de canon
<angelitote> ya esta en su version mas reciente
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install cups
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<Tarrasquero> que ocurre 'nada', al intentar imprimir?
<Tarrasquero> !cups
<kubot> En Ubuntu las impresiones se realizan a través del CUPS. Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/CUPS - http://linuxprinting.org (drivers) | Configuración en http://localhost:631
<angelitote> en la lista de impresoras no me aparece la mia
<Tarrasquero> pues NO está soportada
<angelitote> me aparecen otras de la marca pero no el modelo
<Tarrasquero> así de sencillo
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: lo que tengas que hacer hazlo desde la pagina oficial y ves así que solución le dan al soporte en ubuntu
<lobo_negro_desie> no angelitote no viene driver para tu impresora en la pagina oficial sorry tienes que hacerlo por medio de otra pagina la que yo te pase un comentario en un foro dijo que si le funciono
<angelitote> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/26739
 * Tarrasquero compra softwer soportado en linux
<lobo_negro_desie> pero era ubuntu 8.04
<angelitote> aqui casa uno dice una cosa
<angelitote> en esa pagina digo
<angelitote> cada uno dice una manera
<Tarrasquero> eso es dar palos de ciego
<lobo_negro_desie> pues si pero yo siempre me fio por los foros y veo los comentarios de los que han hecho esos cambios si dicen que les ha funcionado o no...siempre me guio asi
<Tarrasquero> yo me inclino por algun emulador parecido al que te dije antes
<angelitote> ya lo mirare en otro momento. llevo 3 horas para instalar una .... impresora
<angelitote> gracias por la ayuda
<Tarrasquero> por nada
<lobo_negro_desie> antes que te vayas
<lobo_negro_desie> checa solo esto
<lobo_negro_desie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56725&page=2
<angelitote> ok luego lo miro
<angelitote> ya imprimido los documentos con el ordenador de mi hermana (win). los necesitaba rapido
<lobo_negro_desie> ok es lo malo de linux los malditos drivers... nunca los hacen
<deviant> saludos
<deviant> tengo un problema, y es que tras un fallo de corriente electrica me quede sin el arranque de windows, inicia la pc pero va directo a ubuntu y la particion de win7 aparece montada en media
<Tarrasquero> deviant: tienes solo un disco duro?
<deviant> si
<deviant> todo corria bien, iniciaba pc, y escogia el so en el burg
<deviant> pero desde el corte ya no aparece, solamente ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> haz sudo install-grub /dev/sda1 && update-grub
<deviant> ya trate muchos tutos en google, pero nada
<deviant> sudo: install-grub: command not found
<deviant>  Tarrasquero
<deviant> me sale ese error
<Tarrasquero> ok
<lobo_negro_desie> esta muy dificil ya que recuperes el win pero te dare un tip de ultima opcion si ya no puedes...
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<deviant> pues ese ya lo tengo instalado
<lobo_negro_desie> si ya vez que no pudistes trata de reinstalar el ubuntu particionalo dentro de ahi para que te de opcion de escoger tres sistemas y eligues de nuevo win y respalda lo que tengas que respaldar al igual que en ubuntu
 * Tarrasquero se le pegó la comidita :(
<deviant> chale
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Tarrasquero> haz sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 && update-grub
<Tarrasquero> así, si
<Tarrasquero> estaba mal
<Tarrasquero> como va?
<deviant> mira Tarrasquero    http://pastebin.com/1A1RwsHi
<Tarrasquero> por que colocaste sda2?
<Tarrasquero> no podras bootear desde sda2 a menos que uses un disco de booteo
<deviant> ah, ok me salio esto con sda1
<Tarrasquero> copia/pega no hace esas cosas...
<deviant> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/sda1'.
<deviant> Dispositivo invalido «/dev/sda1».
<deviant> Intente «/usr/sbin/grub-setup --help» para más información.
<Tarrasquero> es posible que algún sector del disco esté dañado
<Tarrasquero> y será del comienzo donde se aloja grub
<deviant> uy
<deviant> y como reparo eso...??
<Tarrasquero> hay herramientas
<Tarrasquero> pera
<deviant> pero
<Tarrasquero> una miniguia para eso → http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/34593
<deviant> deja veo
<lobo_negro_desie> bueno me retiro y suerte con eso
<lobo_negro_desie> 4 am
<lobo_negro_desie> es hora de dormir
<deviant> bueno Tarrasquero me pide reiniciar, deseame suerte y si ya no entro es que valio pa tres cosas este asubto y ni pedo a formatear
<deviant> gracias de todos modos :)
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Burro1> buenos dias
<Guest28534> hola tengo un problema con las particiones, el gparted no me las detecta y las quiero redimensionar
<Guest28534> hay alguien¿
<Churra> Guest28534: las particiones estan activas
<Churra> ¿?
<Guest28534> que significa eso?
<Churra> son las del sistema que estas usando?
<Churra> o pertenecen a otro disco?
<Guest28534> 2 son ntfs
<Guest28534> son todas del mismo disco
<Guest28534> del disco que estoy usando
<Guest28534> 1 ext4
<Guest28534> y 1 swap
<Churra> ok
<Churra> pues redimensiona con livecd o usb
<Churra> desde ubuntu no podrás g¡hacer eso
<Guest28534> el gparted no me las detecta ni con livecd
<ezra-s> que extraño
<Churra> haz fdisk -l
<Churra> con sudo
<ezra-s> y especificando el dispositivo, ejemplo sudo fdisk /dev/sda -l
<Guest28534> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570537/
<Churra> hay estan :)
<Guest28534> si
<Guest28534> las repare con testdisk pero el gparted no me las lee
<Churra> Guest28534: que sistema de archivos quieres redimensionar?
<Guest28534> y quiero redimensionarlas porque no tengo mas espacio en mi ubuntu
<Guest28534> la particion 2 ntfs
<Churra> y quieres eliminarla y agregarla a tu ubuntu?
<Guest28534> no, quiero quitarle 10 gb
<Guest28534> tiene datos
<ezra-s> entonces
<ezra-s> ntfsresize creo que era lo que necesitas usar
<Churra> si será eso
<Guest28534> y como lo uso?
<Guest28534> no voy a perder los datos no??
<ezra-s> ntfsresize --help
<ezra-s> no
<ezra-s> no los pierdes
<ezra-s> es a prueba de balas
<ezra-s> lo he usado un par de veces
<ezra-s> o 3 y no me ha fallado nunca
<Guest28534> ok
<ezra-s> hace la redimension ke le digas si es posible y luego te programa un scandisk y asi cuando se arranca el windows chekea el disco y arranca correctamente
<ezra-s> tienes ke tener suficiente espacio libre, aunke supongo ke eso ya lo sabes
<Guest28534> ok
<ezra-s> Guest28534, ntfsresize tiene un modo de ejecución en modo "test"
<ezra-s> asi pruebas lo ke vas a hacer sin ke tenga efecto ninguno
<Guest28534> ok
<ezra-s> una vez lo tengas claro, atacas
<ezra-s> en cualquier caso
<ezra-s> haz un backup
<Guest28534> es la opcion -n ?
<ezra-s> por precaución, no porque pueda fallar
<Guest28534> no action?
<ezra-s> no recuerdo las opciones por defecto
<ezra-s> por eso te dije --help :P
<Guest28534> no puedo hacer un backup porque no tengo otro disco
<ezra-s> Guest28534, pues si pierdes los datos luego no te kejes ;P
<Guest28534> hago un copy paste?
<ezra-s> no tienes un dvd-r o algo asi para grabar lo mas importante?
<Guest28534> no, ni siquiera grabadora
<ezra-s> ya te digo, no tiene por qué fallar pero no es responsable ponerse a tocar las particiones sin un backup antes
<Guest28534>     -n, --no-action        Do not write to disk
<ezra-s> exacto
<ezra-s> esa opción
<Guest28534> el problema comenzo cuando estaba redimensionando con gparted y fallo
<Guest28534> ok
<Guest28534> seria algo asi:
<Guest28534> ntfsresize  -n  -s=134G /dev/sda2
<ezra-s> con el -n vas sobre seguro
<ezra-s> no hará nada si has puesto algo mal, pero vamos, el ntfsresize es bastante benigno y por lo ke pones tiene pinta de ser algo asi..
<ezra-s> hace mucho que no lo uso y ni recuerdo ya
<ezra-s> ponle un -v para que sea un poco más... bocal
<Guest28534> ERROR: Illegal new volume size
<ezra-s> o lanzarlo primero con un -i para ver ke te cuenta sin indicarle nada
<ezra-s> Guest28534, tienes espacio libre suficiente en la partición?
<Guest28534> si
<Guest28534> pero no se que tamaño tiene la particion
<ezra-s> -i, --info             Estimate the smallest shrunken size possible
<Guest28534> el nautilus me dice que tengo 174Gb
<ezra-s> al final tuve que mirarlo
<Guest28534> y el palimpset 188Gb
<ezra-s> sustitye el -s por el -i y mira a ver ke te dice
<ezra-s> ntfsresize  -n  -i /dev/sda2
<ezra-s> a lo mejor con -i no necesitas ni el -n
<Guest28534> ok
<ezra-s> Ntfsresize FAQ: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/info/ntfsresize.html <-- tb tienes info aki
<Guest28534> hasta 164gb lo puedo redimensionar
<ezra-s> debes tener la partición petadita
<ezra-s> de datos
<Guest28534> si
<ezra-s> pues eso
<ezra-s> no la puedes kitar todo el espacio libre
<ezra-s> tiene ke dejarse un hueco
<Guest28534> sisi
<Guest28534> esto es lo que me dio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570547/
<ezra-s> 7 gigas al final lo bajas
<ezra-s> Space in use       : 164933 MB (87,9%)
<ezra-s> si es ke lo tienes llenito si
<ezra-s> y kerias bajarlo a 134G besssstia :)
<ezra-s> pues -> The read-only test run ended successfully.
<Guest28534> era un ejemplo
<ezra-s> ahi lo tienes
<Guest28534> queria bajarlo a 174
<ezra-s> eso es un buen sintoma de que podrias hacerlo
<ezra-s> a 174 lo mismo te deja tb
<Guest28534> le saco la opcion -n ahora?
<Guest28534> si, pero el problema era que ponia un =
<ezra-s> si estas contento con eso supongo que si, eres tu el que quiere dimensionar
<ezra-s> yo me lo cepillaría todo y pondria lvm
<ezra-s> muahahaha :P
<Guest28534> que es eso?
<Guest28534> puede ser que haya demorado menos de 1 minuto? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570548/
<Guest28534> esa es la salida
<Guest28534> que es lo que dice al final?
<Guest28534> ezra-s, estas?
<ezra-s> voy a ver
<ezra-s> si, no suele tardar mucho
<ezra-s> Guest28534, has mirado la docu de ntfsresize?
<Guest28534> no
<Guest28534> la pagina que me diste no funciona
<ezra-s> mm
<ezra-s> Shrinkage
<ezra-s>        If you wish to shrink an NTFS partition, first use ntfsresize to shrink the size of the filesystem. Then you could use fdisk(8) to shrink  the
<ezra-s>        size  of the partition by deleting the partition and recreating it with the smaller size.  Do not make the partition smaller than the new size
<ezra-s>        of NTFS otherwise you won't be able to boot. If you did so notwithstanding then just recreate the partition to be as large as NTFS.
<ezra-s> wops
<Guest28534> que pasa?
<ezra-s> ke luego tienes ke modificar el tamaño de la particion
<ezra-s> lo ke has redimensionado es el filesystem
<ezra-s> haz un man ntfsresize
<Guest28534> me ayudas con fdisk? porque no tengo idea de como usarlo
<ezra-s> fdisk /dev/sda
<ezra-s> luego todo son letras
<ezra-s> h para ayuda
<ezra-s> p para poner como estan las particiones actualmente, etc..
<Guest28534> pero no se lo que es head cylinders o sector per track
<ezra-s> quizas con cfdisk te manejes mejor
<ezra-s> basicamente lo que tienes que hacer es eliminar la particion y recrearla empezando desde el mismo sitio ke empezaba la anterior, por eso lo de usar fdisk
<ezra-s> fdisk te muestra como estan ahora
<Guest28534> me puedes dar el comando entero?
<Guest28534> tengo un log de como estaban antes
<ezra-s> lo unico que tienes que hacer es asegurarte que la nueva particion que recreas empieza en el mismo sitio exacto que la anterior que no es dificil porke no tienes mas hueco donde empezar que al final de la primera particion y de poner un tamaño ke no sea inferior al ke le has dado con ntfsresize
<Guest28534> pero como¿
<Guest28534> /dev/sda2            6280       29099   183297016+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Guest28534> asi estaban antes
<ezra-s> pues la ke hagas en el mismo lugar empezara en 6280
<ezra-s> pero no acabara en 29099
<Guest28534> y como se donde acabara?
<ezra-s> cuando haces un fdisk /dev/sda y pones la letra p
<ezra-s> te saldra algo como esto : Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ezra-s> asi puedes calcularlo
<Little> 0qui
<ezra-s> si no te sientes capaz no te preocupes que no has perdido nada
<ezra-s> puedes reiniciar en windows
<ezra-s> y seguiras accediendo igual
<ezra-s> windows verá menos espacio
<ezra-s> ahora es cuestión de retocar el tamaño de la partición
<ezra-s> Guest28534, prueba con gparted ahora a redimensionar la partición, a ver si te las ve ya
<Guest28534> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570552/
<ezra-s> es la opción más sencilla para ti
<Guest28534> gparted no las ve
<ezra-s> has vuelto a intentarlo?
<Guest28534> si
<Churra> Guest28534: hay tienes donde empieza y termina la particion
<Guest28534> lo de fdisk es reversible?
<ezra-s> si no generas una particion ke empiece en otro sitio si
<Churra> Guest28534: para agrandar / deves posicionarte en el y agrandar hacia la particion robada a win2
<Guest28534> pero gparted no me detecta las particiones
<ezra-s> churra, lo que le falta ahora es redimensionar la particion, solo ha redimensionado el filesystem ntfs
<Guest28534> me lo muestra como un disco sin formato
<ezra-s> a nivel de particiones sigue sin tener espacio libre
<ezra-s> estas apuntando al disco correcto?
<ezra-s> :P
<Guest28534> si, es el unico que tengo
<Guest28534> /dev/sda
<Guest28534> estoy en fdisk
<Guest28534> pongo la opcion d
<Churra> Guest28534: fdisk -l y pegalo
<Churra> hay que tener cuidadito con esto
<Guest28534> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570553/
<Churra> 1º eliminar espacio a usar 2º situarse en el espacio que se quiere agrandar y tomar espacio libre
<Churra> Guest28534: donde te muestra el espacio sin formato?
<Guest28534> que cosa??
<Guest28534> en el gparted me muestra el disco sin formato
<Churra> acavas de eliminar parte de sda2
<ezra-s> no la ha tocado todavia
<Churra> dale formato para que salga en fdisk
<ezra-s> solo ha hecho ntfsresize en sda2
<ezra-s> las particiones siguen igual
<Churra> Guest28534: pero te sale tu /
<Churra> ¿?
<Guest28534> no entiendo que es mi /
<Churra> = raiz del sistema
<Churra>  / = raiz del sistema
<Guest28534> si me sale donde?
<Churra> abre gparted
<Churra> click derecho sobre /dev/sda3 → redimensionar
<Guest28534> gparted no me detecta las particiones
<Guest28534> no puedo usar gpartedç
<Churra> y te muestra la parte eliminada?
<Guest28534> sistema de archivos : sin asignar
<Guest28534> tamaño: 232.89 gb
<Churra> pues bien asignale
<Guest28534> primer sector : 0
<Churra> pera
<Churra> no lo hagas
<Guest28534> ultimo sector 488397168
<Churra> eso es el disco entero
<Guest28534> sectores totales 488397169
<Churra> me cago en los perros
<Guest28534> si, es el disco entero
<Churra> como es eso?
<Churra> estas en livecd?
<Guest28534> no se, no me detecta las particiones
<Guest28534> fdisk si
<Churra> estas en livecd?
<Guest28534> no, pero en el live cd tampoco las detecta
<Guest28534> ya probe
<Churra> pues deve estar mal la imagen con la que instalaste el sistema que será la misma con la que lo intentas, supongo
<Guest28534> no, antes las detectaba
<Guest28534> es mas, tengo varios livecds
<Churra> ok, pera y lo chekeamos
<Guest28534> ok
<Guest28534> ezra-s, que problema hay si reinicio la pc¿
<ezra-s> ninguno
<ezra-s> windows vera menos espacio solo eso
<Guest28534> y puedo usar hiren's?
<Churra> Guest28534: en el livecd usa este comando → fsck -cvf /dev/sda
<Guest28534> y luego?
<Churra> si te detecta errores usalo con la opcion -avf
<Churra> o mejor usalo en la particion sda3
<Churra> que supongo será la que tiene los errores
<Guest28534> ok espera que reinicio
<ezra-s> larga vida a seq!
<ezra-s> espero que no le fuera mal a Guest28534
<Churra> hmmmm
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<doolph> holaaaa
<ElVillano> saludos a todos 0/
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<jorechp> hola buenos dias, me gustaria preguntar como puedo hacer para que una maquina virtual me reconozca los dispositivos usb
<datalore> buenas tardes
<datalore> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<erAbuelo> jorechp: virtualbox ?
<erUSUL> !ask | datalore
<kubot> datalore: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<doolph> q necesitas
<datalore> ok disparo, gracias
<jorechp> erAbuelo,  si amigo, antes si me lo reconocia y despues en el ubuntu 10.10 aparecen pero me aparecen sin opcion para seleccionarlos
<datalore> durante la instalcion del sistema monte 5 particiones en /mnt/Disco1, /mnt/Disco2 ..... .../Disco5
<datalore> posteriomente una vez arrancado el sistema instalado
<datalore> decididi cambiar esas particiones y montarlas en /media
<datalore> por lo que borre los puntos de montaje de /mnt,  los cree  nuevamente en /media y modifique /etc/fstab al respecto
<datalore> desde entonces, en nautilus en la seccion izqueirda, habiendo seleccionado lugares me aparecen los 5 puntos de montaje correctamente  + los 5 viejos, no soy capaz de conseguir eliminar los viejo puntos de montaje/discos/lugares
<datalore> a alguie se le ocure como puedo eliminar de nautilus esos dispositivos que actualmente no existen?
<fabian__> buenas hay alguien disponible  que me pueda ayudar
<jorechp> como hago si en una pc instale dual boot, pero itenia linux y luego instale windows
<fabian__> yo tambien tenia dudas pero nadie respondio
<aguitel> jorechp, con un live cd de ubuntu ,tenes que reinstalar el grub y listo
<jorechp> ya le encontre!
<jorechp> gracias aguitel
<aguitel> hay mucha info sobre ese tema en google
<aguitel> es de los problemas mas comunes
<fabian__> alguien sabe xq empathy no se conecta a msn
<angelitote> hola
<Crashbit> fabian__: no lo se, pero el protocolo de MSN es privativo, cuando hacen un cambio, no lo comunican ni nada
<Crashbit> así pues, pequelos cambios en el protocolo, afectan a algunos clientes
<fabian__> ufa me encantaba empathy
<Crashbit> fabian__: a mi me gusta también, sí
<Crashbit> Pero vamos, es algo que te puede pasar en cualquier momento y con cualquier cliente que no sea el oficial
<fabian__> bueno de igual forma gracias por la aclaracion
<fabian__> si de echo me lo esperaba de cualquiera, pero me agradaba el cliente ya que solo necesitaba uno para todas mis cuentas
<Crashbit> fabian__: has probado pidgin ?
<Crashbit> fabian__: pidgin lleva mucho tiempo haciendo lo que hace empathy, de hecho, antes por defecto en gnome se usaba pidgin
<Crashbit> anteriormente llamado gaim
<fabian__> si de echo ahora uso pidgin y empathy
<fabian__> de echo empathy nada mas para el face
<fabian__> lo peor de todo es que empathy en su version anterior funcionaba sin problemas pero desde que se actualizo ya no anda
<PakoTM> wenas
<fabian__> hola pako
<Churra> nas
<phack_93dragon> Ola
<Churra> bu-e-nas
<phack_93dragon> estaba navegando y me encontre con este post en taringa y quisiera saber como se logra esto http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4507250/20-mejores-escritorios-de-linux_-Tunea-el-tuyo_.html
<Churra> hay está bien claro :S
<datalore> fabian con que version de empathy estas?? vesiones algo antigüas tuvieron pronblemas de login en msn que se solucionaban moficiando una linea de un archivo de configuracion, por la red hay multiples referencias al tema
<phack_93dragon> pero que entorno de escritorio es ?
<phack_93dragon> por que no se parecen a gnome
<Ka0os> Buen día a todos en la sala
<phack_93dragon> Buenas
<fabian__> datalore estoy con la ultima version y de echo hice un sin fin de modificaciones en la linea de archivos y nada
<fabian__> asi que creo que es cosa de la versión
<datalore> pues a mi me conecta sin problemas la versión que trae ubuntu maverick que no se si sera la ultima ultima, pero por ahi debe andar
<Ka0os> a mi no me conecta tampoco
<luckatoni> Buenas Ka0os
<Ka0os> y estoy en la 10.10
<Churra> revisateis la hora en el pc si es la correcta?
<Ka0os> buenas luckatoni
<fabian__> si es bien raro por que aca tengo 3 equipos uno con ubuntu lite, utro con ubuntu neetbook edition y uno con ubuntu 10.4
<fabian__> y solo en el neet edition no agarra
<Ka0os> ami me conectan bien lo otros menos ese
<phack_93dragon> quisiera probar xubuntu pero no quiero instalar de cero , puedo instalar el paquete sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , sin afectar nada en el sistema actual?
<datalore> hombre el problema de login del que te hablo yo lo padeci con 10.4 pero se solucionaba facil modificando la configuracion
<Churra> phack_93dragon: como es evidente el aspecto si
<Ka0os> y si de probar se trata por que no simplemente usas un cd vivo
<luckatoni> la verdad que si, metes un live cd
<phack_93dragon> solo quieron saber si al instalarlo con gnome me ocasionara problemas
<Ka0os> pues si es mas practico
<fabian__> ok datalore no te enfades, yo tbm en esta edicion estube haciiendo cambios y no funciono por eso te lo digo desde esa base
<luckatoni> ubuntu lite es para sistemas lentos y neetbook edition para neetbook(resoluccion baja)?
<Ka0os> xubuntu es para pcs de bajos requerimientos
<Ka0os> el ubuntu de portatil es simplemente para una portatil
<luckatoni> ok, la verdad que nunca los probe
<Ka0os> por cierto la 11.04 :( no me la pude instalar
<Ka0os> no me aguanto el video de la pc
<Ka0os> yo si ambos xD
<luckatoni> la 11.04 que esta en BETA aun o ya salio?
<Ka0os> es la 2da beta segun entendi
<luckatoni> umm, ok gracias
<luckatoni> parace que tiene un aspecto parecido al de Neetbook Edition por lo de los iconos laterales no?
<Ka0os> si
<Ka0os> justo eso iba a decir ¬¬
<luckatoni> jeje
<luckatoni> lento,xd
<Ka0os> jajaja ¬¬ no para nada
<Ka0os> es imposible que yo sea lento jajaja
<Ka0os> xD no lo vi por las otras salas ?
<Ka0os> xD...
<luckatoni> jeje
<luckatoni> que salas?
<Ka0os> nahh! ninguna
<luckatoni> ok,xd
<TrueNhero> se puede compartir en imageshack desde el portapapeles?
<ElVillano> se puede instalar ubuntu 10.10 en una maquina con 256MB de memoria Ram????
<Licuadora> Alguien sabe donde se almacenan temporalmente los videos que veo por firefox?
<Licuadora> antes estaban en la carpeta tmp, pero ya no
<luckatoni> pues ya que nadie te dice nada, te dijo mi opinion, seria mejor meter Ubuntu Lite o Xubuntu quizas, y si tienes empeño pues metele bastante memoria swap creo
<charrua> estan en .mozilla licuadora
<Licuadora> Alguien sabe donde se almacenan temporalmente los videos que veo por firefox?
<Licuadora> antes estaban en la carpeta tmp, pero ya no
<julian> PREGUNTA: Quiero ampliar mis memorias ddr3. 2 de 2 gigas, por 3 de 4 gigas. TENGO que cambiar o configurar algo diferente o simplemente cambiarlas y listo? (ESque en el arranque me esta poniendo problemas. y en el bios lo veo todo normal. y si regreso a los 2 modulos anteriores linux arranca normal. que debo haber?)
<erUSUL> julian: cambialas y listo
<erUSUL> julian: asegurate de usar la version de 64 bits de ubuntu
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> he movido muchos de los programas de la sección sistema
<Jakeukalane> y no me he dado cuenta de que eso hace que el gnome-control-center no se vea nada
<Jakeukalane> alguien le ha pasado eso?
<julian> erUSUL, Ya las cambie pero me saca unos letreros raros al arrancar y se queda pegado. como si algo no andara bien.
<julian> que puede ser.
<julian> el bios me meustra todo normal.
<luckatoni> julian
<luckatoni> estoy viendo por google y encontre que la solucion quizas podria ser reniciar los valores de la BIOS
<luckatoni> yo lo vi aqui http://www.forosuse.org/forosuse/showthread.php?t=24993, hechale un vistazo si quieres, espero que no sea una tonteria y pueda ayudarte
<julian> luckatoni, gracias. voy a ver.
<Jakeukalane> tengo una duda: cuanto de peligroso es navegar con el firewal que viene por defecto en ubuntu??   si quisiera proteger mi equipo de presuntos ataques (sabiendo los atacantes que quieren entrar en un ordenador linux) que debería hacer?
<raktunak> buenas
<raktunak> estoy examinando una unidad de disco con el Analizador q trae ubuntu y me aparece una karpeta llamada ".trash-1000" con 13 gegas y me gustaria borrarla, alguien me puede ayudar a hacerlo, please¿
<cousteau> mostrar archivos ocultos (Ctrl-H) y shift-suprimir
<cousteau> es la papelera de reciclaje; quizá prefieras vaciarla
<raktunak>     OLE OLe OLE
<raktunak>  muchas gracias cousteau
<raktunak> me temo q la borre antes d seguir leiendo
<raktunak> q ocurrira cuando quiera eliminar otro archivo del disco¿
<cousteau> bueno; pues borrada...
<cousteau> pues que se volverá a crear
<raktunak> ammm
<raktunak> pues na entonces
<raktunak> asias d nuevo
<cousteau> a menos que hagas como yo y pulses directamente Shift-suprimir
<raktunak> ^^)
<raktunak> lo hare a partir d ahora
<cousteau> porque si has borrado algo es porque no lo querías
<raktunak> asi no estare acumulando merda
<cousteau> de todas formas, si es un pendrive normalmente te pregunta si quieres vaciar la papelera antes de desconectarlo
<erAbuelo> volveré !!
<luckatoni> no te pierdas
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> hace tiempo instalé telnet y unas cuantas bichejas de programas más para intentar conectar remotamente dos ordenadores pero la cosa no properó por ser complicada en exceso y ahora he hecho un análisis de puertos y me dice que tengo abierto el puerto de telnet. ¿cómo lo puedo cerrar? ¿es normal tenerlo abierto o se debe a la instalación que hice?
<nashua> buenas, alguno podria contarme si la arq. Sparc cuenta con procesadores motorola?
<nashua> y por que motorola no domina el mundo de la informatica, como lo hace intel?
<nashua> teniendo en cuenta que motorola esta desde el principio de las telecomunicaciones
<cousteau> y la relación con ubuntu es...?
<nashua> saber como trabaja actualmente con sparc
<nashua> ubuntu y sparc como se llevan, es una duda que tengo
<nashua> quizas la pregunta no es para soporte. Verdad?
<luckatoni> la pregunta me sobrepasa,xd
<nashua> almenos por este lado no es sencillo encotrar a alguien que trabaje con sparc, asi que pense darme una vuelta por el irc
<cousteau> nashua, pues mal, bastante mal. Debian a lo mejor.
<luckatoni> si , estoy buscando y por debian hay proyectos con sparc
<cousteau> bueno, me suena que hay una versión extraoficial para sparc... pero en principio sólo va en arq. x86 y x86-64
<nashua> ok me doy una vuelta por debian
<luckatoni> splack linux, mirate eso
 * alexneb ara vengo...
<simon__> actualize de 10.10 a 11.04, pero por alguna razon tengo unity 2d(tengo una tarjeta de video integrada de 128mb que corre perfectamente compiz)
<Ka0os> como logro que mi sistema me reconozca mi monitor LCD
<luckatoni> jaja poble Ka0os
<Ka0os> :/
<Ka0os> solo me da el CRT
<nashua> 'exit
<Ka0os> :-/ sr luckatoni no se pelee por contestarme
<luckatoni> jaja
<Churra> me parece raro que no reconozca el sistema un lcd
<Ka0os> a mi mas
<luckatoni> es que no se, me parece raro
<Churra> es en otro pc verdad?
<Churra> ¬¬_S
<Ka0os> instale el driver de Nvidia 9500 GT lo baje de la pagina de ellos
<Churra> como lo instalaste?
<Ka0os> hice todo como de costumbre pero no lograba aumentar la resolución
<Ka0os> pues baje el run,  me salide las x y lo instale
<Churra> ammm
<Ka0os> y la aceleración funciona
<Churra> mira haz esto Ka0os
<Ka0os> ok
<Ka0os> pero no me da mas de 600x800
<Churra> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'` ← y pegalo
<Ka0os> antes si pero cuando apague el sistema y lo encendi hoy
<Ka0os> asi estaba
<Ka0os> ok
<luckatoni> como te va com la ram julian?
<javila> Saludos amig@s
<leviatan> buenas javila
<luckatoni> buenas
<javila> :)
<luckatoni> te saludo por educacion solo,xd
<javila> ...no entiendo(si es a mi) pero bueno gracias.
<luckatoni> pues claro que es a ti, o salude a un fantasma
<javila> te saludo por educacion solo,xd<<<<<<y esto a cuento de que....si quieres saludar vale,pero vamos que me lo eches en cara...no entiendo.
<luckatoni> jejeje, ok, tranqui, solo estaba de broma
<javila> Ok
<javila> No pasa nada,pero me quede un poco.....
<luckatoni> xd
<simon__>  actualize de 10.10 a 11.04, pero por alguna razon tengo unity 2d(tengo una tarjeta de video integrada de 128mb que corre perfectamente compiz)
<mimecar> simon__: la versión 11.04 no tiene soporte en este canal
<TrueNhero> porq usa tanta gpu flash...
<mimecar> puedes preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<simon__> y para las versiones en desarrollo cual tiene¿?
<simon__> ya pregunte en la version en ingles .-.
<mimecar> el soporte solo se aplica a las versiones publicadas
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene el link directo a la pelicula imheremovie?
<erAbuelo> hola de nuevo
<luckatoni> buenas abuelo, y hasta mañana a todos
<erAbuelo> ciao luckatoni
<Surfer-illa> ola
<Juankof> alguien sabe por que cuando presiono la tecla D en vinagre me muestra el escritorio en el escritorio remoto
<Juankof> ???
<mimecar> estará hecha esa asociación
<Juankof> mimecar, no, no tengo hecha ninguna asociacion
<cousteau> tendrás pulsada la tecla Win o algo
<Juankof> mimecar, me parece raro cuando hago el remote desktop y presiono la tecla D me minimiza como si presionara CTROL + D; pero minimiza es el servidor no mi laptop
<cousteau> o la estará emulando por algún motivo
<enter7660> buenas tardes
<enter7660> me podrian recomendar un emulador para psp
<enter7660> buenas tardes me podrian recomendar un emulador para psp
<pedro> Muy buenas a todos/as ¿que tal ?
<pedro> ¿Me podrian ayudar con un programa? ¿sabe alguien si existe algún programa para poder editar swf?
<pedro> para windows si se que hay algunos,pero para ubuntu, no tengo ni idea de cual puede ser
<cousteau> hmm, no estás de suerte... adobe flash es sólo para win
<cousteau> hay algunos programas que permiten crear swf: pencil, ktoon... y había un proyecto F4L
<pedro_> Hay alguien?
<enter7660> buenas tardes me podrian recomendar un emulador para ps
<cousteau> y con el openoffice impress se pueden exportar las presentaciones a flash; además está el mtasc para compilar ActionScript
<cousteau> y, claro, no me había fijado que pedro había salido
<cousteau> pedro_, adobe flash es sólo para win;; hay algunos programas que permiten crear swf: pencil, ktoon... y había un proyecto F4L;; y con el openoffice impress se pueden exportar las presentaciones a flash; además está el mtasc para compilar ActionScript
<cousteau> ah, estupendo
<cousteau> bieeen! tengo el poder de los logs!
<cousteau> ahora todo lo que diga quedará registrado, y seré el único testigo! muahahaha!
<cousteau> y dentro de muchos años, cuando todo pase, los OPs ...er...
<cousteau`irssi> me pregunto si esto funciona
 * alexneb se despide con la patita... ta mañana piro a mimir
<cousteau> y allá que va el logbot
<cousteau> vale, ahora sí que no lo entiendo
<cousteau> desde aquí veo lo que pongo por allí, pero no al revés
<crowkrypt> alguien me puede yudar
<crowkrypt> con el sonido
<crowkrypt> se escucha entrecortdo
<Jakeukalane> una pregunta:   ufw está deshabilitado por defecto???
<crowkrypt> mm
<crowkrypt> nadie que me pued yaudar por favor
<kubux> crowkrypt todo el sonido o solo al reproducir video y musica?
<crowkrypt> todo el sonido
<crowkrypt> es
<crowkrypt> ya sea musica
<crowkrypt> video
<crowkrypt> o youtube
<crowkrypt> estaba bie
<kubux> has revisado las opciones de preferencias de sonido y la seleccion que te hace en audio
<crowkrypt> hasta que actualice
<kubux> a que version?
<crowkrypt> bueno solo actualice los paqutes
<crowkrypt> no la distro
<kubux> que paquetes?
<crowkrypt> bueno entre ellas el kernel
<kubux> a una version no estable?
<crowkrypt> a 2.6.32-5-686
<crowkrypt> es estable
<kubux> pero el kernel esta en 2.6.35 ya
<kubux> prueba a reinstalar los paquetes de audio desde synaptic
<crowkrypt> ya lo hice
<kubux> primero eliminacion completa y luego instalación nueva?
<crowkrypt> que paquetes en especifico
<crowkrypt> todo el alsa
<kubux> ok
<kubux> y en preferencias de sonido que opciones te deja elegir
<kubux> para salida de audio
<crowkrypt> si me las opciones
<crowkrypt> HDA intel
<crowkrypt> y Realteck
<kubux> prueba con una y luego con la otra  y testa
<crowkrypt> bueno sgue igual entrecortado
<cousteau> crowkrypt, con qué programa?
<crowkrypt> vlc
<crowkrypt> rhymthbox
<crowkrypt> totem
<cousteau> has probado bajándole el volumen?
<kubux> y has probado a actualizar a 2.6.35 el kernel o volver a la version anterior?
<cousteau> o, si no, ve a gstreamer-properties y cambia Complemento a ALSA (a mí me va mejor)
<sh4g0> instalae mandrivam y luego ubuntu, pero ahora no me sale mandriva en el grub, alguien tiene alguna idea{?
<crowkrypt> estas con grub 2??
<linux-k> hola amigos una pregunta el backtrack  quiere instalar en  vertoual box
<erUSUL> sh4g0: instala os-prober y ejecutalo. tb haz « sudo update-grub »
<sh4g0> ok erUSUL
<sh4g0> erUSUL, pero cuandon ejcuto df -h, solo sale una particion y ls demas con "none"
<erUSUL> sh4g0: habrás instalado ubuntu encima de mandriva? ni idea. solo puedes saberlo tu. que sale si haces « sudo fidsk -l »
<sh4g0> erAbuelo, es que ni yo lo se u.u ayudo a cun amigo que ni el sabe
<sh4g0> erAbuelo, es que ni yo lo se u.u ayudo a cun amigo que ni el sabe
<sh4g0> erUSUL,  es que ni yo lo se u.u ayudo a cun amigo que ni el sabe
<sh4g0> :D
 * cousteau apuñala la tecla tabulador de sh4g0 
 * sh4g0 cousteau, jaaaa!
<erUSUL> sh4g0: mira la salida de « sudo fidsk -l » como dije
<sh4g0> erUSUL, si eso vere ahora :
<erUSUL> :D
<sh4g0> erUSUL, ubuntu en sda7 y mandriva sda5
<Osmodivs> Estoy seguro que mi maquina va a fallar en cualquier momento, desde ayer que no quiere correr Blender, Celestia, ni siquiera muestra la Info de SysInfo cuando quiero ver la info del sitema    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6yXKYGZA
<Osmodivs> Hasta tengo este mensaje ya clasico en mi maquina  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GS0d3xHb
<Osmodivs> ¿nadie?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<chilicuil> o/
<cristian> buenas
<cristian> Alguien conoce una forma de instalar ubuntu desde el ISO?
<cristian> sin quemarlo a CD o USB...
<lago> virtual no conozco otra'pero yo soy novato
<lago> con virtualbox
<cristian> ok, lo que quiero hacer es desde el Windows iniciar con el ISO
<cristian> para despues instalarlo
<cristian> si lo hago con el virtualbox, estaria creando una maquina virtual
<_xen_> cristian>  Con MobaLiveCD puedes hacerlo.
<_xen_> cristian>  http://mobalivecd-en.mobatek.net/
<cristian> ok, voy a ponerme a leer
<cristian> xen_> parece que es lo que necesito
<cristian> aunque por lo que leo corre dentro del windows
<cristian> nose si al arrancar el ISO reinicia la maquina con el LiveCD
<_xen_> cristian> Corre dentro de Windows como bien dices, no ha necesidad de que la máquina se reinicie.
<cristian> _xen_> ok, la probare...
<cristian> _xen_> tambien e leido que desde el grub se puede arrancar un ISO
<cristian> _xen_> pero no lo e logrado
<Novato> buenas noches gente
<Novato> quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar
<chilicuil> hola Novato
<Novato> hola
<chilicuil> haz tu pregunta al canal Novato, contestará el que sepa
<chilicuil> si es que hay alguien que sepa
<chilicuil> o/ Dj_Dexter
<Novato> ando buscando un editor de html5 y css
<cristian> gwrite
<Novato> e descargado blefish y quanta plus pero cuando estoy trabajando en ellos se me cierra solo y ademas quanta esta en ingles
<Novato> algun otro
<julian-jr> algun programa para modificar una imagen ISO?
<Tarrasquero> fileroller
<Tarrasquero> file-roller
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-23
<julian-jr> QUE SIGNIFICA.. los 2 led del teclado titilando? los 2 ultimos?
<dzup2> julian-jr: esta embrujado
<julian-jr> dzup2, mmmm no enserio?
<julian-jr> cuando empieza a entrar.. y de un momento a otro. se cuelga.. y queda el teclado titilando..
<dzup2> lo hacia antes?
<Chardot> Hola o/
<Chardot> Alguien usa BURG?
<chepecarlos> hola, como recupero un grub sin usas un cd-live
<tkw-one> quiero saber porque las actualizaciones del sistema bloquean la capaidad de inyectar trafico en las terjetas wifi.??
<tkw-one> quiero saber porque las actualizaciones del sistema bloquean la capacidad de inyectar trafico de las terjetas wifi.??
<dzup2> tkw-one: /join #limbo
<tkw-one> dzup2: y porque alli?
<Guest690000> dzup2 wtf?
<dzup2> amigos, no cvreo que pierdas nada
<dzup2> no estas hablando de windows
<chepecarlos> como puedo hacer un hola mundo en gtk ?
<chepecarlos> no quiero usar mono alguna solucion
<aitiba_> buenas
<aitiba_> tengo un pc que se conecta a linternet del vecino.Quisiera saber si lo meto en una LAN quee tendria que hacer para que los demas salieran a internet por el
<Souchiro> hora de irme, nos leemos
<Guest690000> aitiba te paso un link
<dzup2> kkkk
<Guest690000> dzup2 q pasa?
<Guest690000> aitiba _ http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<Guest690000> aitiba_ http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<Guest690000> ahi si
<ACERO> hola a todos buenas ncohes
<ACERO> noches
<charrua> buenas noches
<jramirez696> http://img257.imageshack.us/i/ddr3.png/
<jramirez696> alguien podria ver esta imagen y decirme a que se refiere
<juanantonio> Buenas, ¿alguien?
<chepecarlos> pregunta que es mas estable
<chepecarlos> openoffice o libreoffice
<juanantonio> Libreoffice yo no lo he probado, pero openoffice a mí no me ha dado apenas fallos en años
<chepecarlos> tengo que istalarlo en medio de desarrollo privativos y no se cual usar
<juanantonio> Mmm, no entiendo tanto como para ayudarte, pero teniendo en cuenta la comunidad tras openoffice, yo probaría
<chepecarlos> juanantonio, es para uso en windos xp , es que hare una migracion peor poco a poco primero ofimatica antes OS
<laus> hola a todos, oigan tengo un problema, mi compu no suena, intenté actualizarla a la versión 10.10 . mi tarjeta de sonido es: hda intel chip lsi 1040. Y también instalé los drivers de alsa mixer, estoy desesperada porfavor ayudenme =(
<chepecarlos> laus, ya intentaste viendo desde la terminal con alsamixer
<laus> cómo hago eso??
<chepecarlos> laus, es un utilitario que contro de salidas y entradas talves con el puedas ver tu configuraricoes
<chepecarlos> o con ...
<juanantonio> chepecarlos> Ok
<laus> sí pero cómo entro al alsa mixe?, es que me dijeron pasos para instalar el alsa mixer pero no sé ni qué es eso =(
<Katarcos> sudo alsamixer
<Katarcos> terminal
<Katarcos> o visual con gnome alsamixer
<chepecarlos> o con el paquete grafico pulseaudio
<Katarcos> tambien
<Katarcos> pero de que estamos hablando? xd
<Katarcos> que paso xD
<chepecarlos> sudo apt-get install -y pavucontrol
<laus> ok chepecarlos =( pero no entiendo por dónde entro a esos programas
<chepecarlos> laus, entra en la terminal , esta en Aplicaciones>accesorios>terminal
<laus> ok chepecarlos eso ya
<chepecarlos> talves puedas ver tus configuraciones y puedad subir el audio
<laus> ya puse esas fórmulas q me dijiste en la terminal
<laus> pero donde veo mis configuraciones y eso?
<debsan> laus, que te aparece ? eso es para subir el volumen
<chepecarlos> berras unos barra
<laus> debsan, pues solo estoy en la teminal y ya sale el signo $
<chepecarlos> donde el la parte inferior te dice
<debsan> berass ?? o verás ?
<laus> verás
<laus> pero en donde veo esas barras
<laus> solo sale la terminal normal chepecarlos
<debsan> escribi alsamixer y ponér enter
<chepecarlos> laus, utiliza mejor el utilitario grafico :) es mas facil de entender
<chepecarlos> escribe en la terminal sudo apt-get install -y pavucontrol
<laus> ah ya salió una ventana con un rectángulo
<laus> ya no puedo escribir nada porque sale una ventana con un rectángulo chepecarlos
<debsan> ahí te muestra el volumen, verás verde si está fuerte, se maneja con las flechitas.
<laus> chepecarlos, dónde está el utilitario gráfico???
<debsan> laus, para salir apreta crtl +c
<laus> debsan, el volumen está a todo
<dzup2> prueba alsamixer
<dzup2> ...y gnome-alsamixer
<dzup2> que es lo mismo pero modo grafico
<dzup2> puedes correr alsamixer   y en otra pones arecord|aplay   le pegas un microfono y vaz mirando
<LinuxO> alguno sabe como incluir en /etc/resolv.conf un valor manual? o sea, que a pesar de usar dhclient que se mantenga un valor manual como por ejemplo un nameserver o algo que uno quiera poner que no sea modificado por dhclient.
<juanantonio> Buenas, ¿alguien me aconseja un cliente de Facebook decente que no consuma más recursos que el Mozilla?
<LinuxO> juanantonio, prism? pruébalo
<juanantonio> Prism, mmm. Pues muchas gracias, voy a mirar, porque el plasmoid que viene con Lucid me desespera
<juanantonio> Gracias, LinuxO
<LinuxO> todo lo kde nuevo es bastante pesado
<LinuxO> mejor usa otro entorno
<juanantonio> Más que otro entorno, otras aplicaciones
<LinuxO> plasmoid es de kde
<juanantonio> por ejemplo, para twitter uso hotpot, que lo descubrí por lubuntu
<xangua> y qué tiene de pesado¿ tanto como gnome
<xangua> es hotot
<juanantonio> Sí, KDE me gusta, pero muchas de sus aplicaciones las quito
<juanantonio> Eso, jejeje, lo escribí mal, lo tengo abierto en la otra mitad de la pantalla ;)
<juanantonio> pero es verdad que he leído que GNOME ya no es mucho más ligero que KDE
<juanantonio> De todas formas, precisamente porque no entiendo mucho aunque lo intento, yo manejo KDE (y no muy bien)
<juanantonio> sólo porque fue mi primer contacto con Linux, venía con Open SuSE 9
<juanantonio> LinuxO, ¿qué paquete exactamente me tengo que bajar para el FB? También hay cosas para el GTalk, por ejemplo
<LinuxO> juanantonio, no sé exactamente, yo usé prism para abrir páginas como la de facebook o twitter
<xangua> empathy viene por defecto si te refieres al chat de facebook juanantonio
<juanantonio> Mmm, ¿entonces qué tipo de programa es?
<xangua> si usas kde me imagino que es kopete, simplemente configura tu cuenta http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<juanantonio> No, el chat me da igual
<juanantonio> Hey, con Kopete sí lo sé configurar, jejeje
<juanantonio> para una vez que sé hacer algo, jejeje
<juanantonio> simplemente era para mirar el muro general y mi muro, por si me colgaban algo
<juanantonio> sólo es para eso, por si llega un mensaje también
<juanantonio> para el chat, Kopete
<juanantonio> ok. Bueno, os deja que en España son las 5 y media
<juanantonio> saludos y hasta otra
<linoge> buenas
<linoge> perdon, pero tengo una pregunta offtopic, asi como se puede usar rojizo, amarillento y azulado (para rojo, amarillo y azul), que palabra podría usarse para el dorado
<linoge> _
<linoge> ?
<Guest690000> ??
<linoge> ?
<debsan> linoge, en que frase lo vas a usar
<debsan> Me parece que el color es oro, y dorado  es lo que estabas buscando
<linoge> pues
<laus> chepecarlos, ya regresé, no funcionó =(
<linoge> supon que quisiera decir una fuente de brillo rojizo... pero en vez de rojiza, fuera dorada...
<linoge> una pequeña fuente de brillo ....
<linoge> por los momentos utilize áureo...
<linoge> laus: cual es el problema?
<linoge> digo, que no funciono?
<antares_> Buenas
<antares_> Alguien disponible?
<antares_> ¿Alguien que haya utilizado openSUSE y Mandriva?
<Guest690000> yo opensuse
<DavidReza> hola a todos. Alguien sabe alguna forma de lanzar un programa desde Gnome-Do, pero que lanze el programa como root?
<antares_> Es que me gusta KDE y no se ustedes que piensan, pero no se si Kubuntu sea la mejor opcion
<antares_> Para producir y tener un SO Estable y por defecto
<antares_> Y saber diferencias entre .RPM y .DEBS y su cantidad en la red. Ya que me encanta KDE pero no me gustaría salir de Ubuntu.
<Guest690000> antares_ prueba chakra, esta basada en arch y tiene kde
<Guest690000> <DavidReza> usa synapse en vez de gnome do
<antares_> ¿Y los paquetes y facilidad?
<Guest690000> <antares_> tiene un gestor de paquetes
<Guest690000> <antares_> e instalarla es hasta mas facil que ubuntu
<DavidReza> Guest690000,  gracias, no conocía Synapse, le daré una oportunidada
<DavidReza> haga
<DavidReza> haha*
<antares_> Ok, gracias Guest690000, no sabía.... Y con respecto a openSUSE ¿Que te parece? ¿Y la sigues utilizando?
<linoge> mmm
<Extero> hola a todos
<linoge> hola
<Extero> queria pedirles, su ayuda si alguien se entiende en el tema
<Extero> e buscado harto pero la verdad como soy novato, no entiendo nada de lo que leo XD
<linoge> solo pregunta :)
<Extero> mi situacion es esta, yo tomo wifi, con una antena que tengo conectada a mi tarjeta wifi, y quiero retransmitir
<Extero> ese internet por un pendrive wifi
<Extero> a otro computadores
<Extero> :-S
<Extero> e leido harto del tema, pero estoy confundido, no me manejo con los terminos y comandos,
<linoge> vaya
<linoge> eso se puede?
<Extero> al parecer, creo que si XD
<Extero> se que tengo que colocar una targeta wifi en modo maestro
<Extero> para que transmita el net
<Extero> pero ni idea como hacer eso
<linoge> mmm
<linoge> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master      ?
<linoge> digo,
<linoge> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Master
<linoge> donde wlan0
<linoge> es la interface que representa tu tarjeta wifi
<linoge> sin embargo... seguro que tienes que ponerla en maestro?
<linoge> hay una descripcion de estas cosas en $ man iwconfig
<Extero> la verdad no estoy seguro :-S
<Extero> o que bueno el comando ese
<Extero> lo anotare
<linoge> bueno... existen otros dos que me llamaron la atencion, Repeater y Secondary...
<linoge> de verdad tendrias que leer la documentacion de iwconfig, quizas te aclare algunas cosas
<Extero> mmmm, tendre que seguir leyendo
<linoge> Extero: el pendrive en este caso que es?
<Extero> pero sera mañana.
<Extero> me ire a dormir ahora XD
<Extero> tu sabes de alguien que se maneje en redes o cosas asi?
<linoge> de verdad, no. a veces estan conectadas personas en el canal que si podrian ayudarte
<Extero> es un pendrive wifi, de esos que compras para agarrar wifi
<Extero> mmm
<linoge> por lo menos parece posible
<linoge> un buen comienzo seria buscar como crear un router con linux
<Extero> si, creo que tendre que buscar mas en el tema
<linoge> cualquier cosa... tambien voy a buscar, casualmente poseo uno de esos pendrives y me ha interesado el tema
<Extero> bueno mañana me conectare nuevamente, y probare suerte, aver si sale algo
<Extero> vale, si consigo hacerlo, te comparto mi info
<Extero> me voy dormir, gracias por tu ayuda linoge
<linoge> de nada
<Guest690000> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgxb2fiRoU1qbqt8go1_400.jpg
<linoge> lol
<linoge> que es la PSU ?
<Guest690000> el la prueba de seleccion universitaria
<Guest690000> una estupidez
<Guest690000> xD
<Guest690000> alguien conoce juegos multiplayer pero no por lan sino en el mismo pc como los de gc, ya sean libres o de pago?
<Guest690000> alguien conoce juegos multiplayer pero no por lan sino en el mismo pc como los de gc, ya sean libres o de pago?
<Guest690000> alguien conoce juegos multiplayer pero no por lan sino en el mismo pc como los de gc, ya sean libres o de pago?
<qwe> saludos; en el Ubuntu hay programas similares al de Windowns, para hacer paneles publicitarios o gigantografias?
<Tarrasquero> pues creo que si aunque no se decirte el nombre
<Tarrasquero> inskape, gimp son buenos pero no es lo que buscas
<qwe> Gracias por tu respuesta, voy a googlear un poco....!!!!!
<qwe> ya vuelvo
<Tarrasquero> qwe: ?
<qwe> Gracias amigo tarrasquero por tu respuesta, es estoy averiguando en este momento, si Adobe photoshop puede ser reemplazado por Gimp
<qwe> ya vuelvo.
<qwe> Estoy en foros Ubuntu-es viendo esos detalles
<fosco_> buenas
<alexneb> Tarrasquero, !! :)
<alexneb> fosco_, re
<alexneb> flypp, un flypp !!
<alexneb> Crashbit, :)
<alexneb> ea... me he cansao ya :P
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Tarrasquero> nas
<angelitote> Tarrasquero hola. al final pude instalar la impresora. segui las instrucciones del foro y funciono. no se porque no me funcionaba la primera vez que lo intente, me debi saltar algun paso. gracias
<Tarrasquero> jaja
<Tarrasquero> me alegro
<Tarrasquero> !cups
<kubot> En Ubuntu las impresiones se realizan a través del CUPS. Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/CUPS - http://linuxprinting.org (drivers) | Configuración en http://localhost:631
<Tarrasquero> yo instalé la mia aqui → http://localhost:631
<Tarrasquero> CUPS para administradores
<Tarrasquero> Añadiendo impresoras y clases
<angelitote> algo mas para estudiar.... con linux no se acaba nunca
<Tarrasquero> desde hay a la 1ª
<angelitote> Tarrasquero necesito ayuda con un tema. estoy haciendome un usb bootelabe con distribuciones linux y veo que se les suele poner opciones de arranque como vga, ramdisksize etc. como puedo saber que valores tengo que ponerles. hay algun archivo en la iso donde lo ponga o instrucciones?
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: nunca hice un usb multi
<angelitote> se que son parametros de arranque resolucion disco virtual....
<angelitote> ah
<angelitote> ok
<granaino2011> Buenas
<Tarrasquero> nas
<granaino2011> podria ayudarme alguien
<granaino2011> ?
<granaino2011> tengo un portatil toshiba satellite a500 y cuando instalo ubuntu el wifi me bloquea el pc
<granaino2011> instale ubuntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> de cuanta ram dispones?
<angelitote> pregunta se pueden crear dispositivos virtuales a partir de su firmware para probar a instalar sus drivers??
<Tarrasquero> angelitote: los drivers los cargas asi → modprobe modulo
<Tarrasquero> pero de crear supongo que si pero yo no se
<granaino2011> tengo 4gb de ram
<granaino2011> es cuando activo el wifi
<Tarrasquero> granaino2011: la ampliaste?
<granaino2011> no
<Tarrasquero> granaino2011: comprobaste el cd de instalación
<granaino2011> Esta todo instalado correctamente a la hora de utilizar el wifi que trae por defecto en ubuntu se queda aveces pillado el SO por completo, la targeta wifi es una realtek
<Tarrasquero> granaino2011: que chipsets monta la targeta?
<granaino2011> realtek 8191
<granaino2011> tampoco me detecta la targeta wifi
<Tarrasquero> granaino2011: mete este en consola y pegalo → lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'`
<granaino2011> ok
<granaino2011> me dice que es una realtek
<Tarrasquero> pegalo
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<granaino2011> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571057/
<Tarrasquero> prueba esto a ver → modprobe r8192se_pci
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<granaino2011> ok
<Tarrasquero> tendras que reiniciar para probar
<granaino2011> ok
<granaino2011> no muestra nada por terminal
<Tarrasquero> es correcto
<Tarrasquero> digo asi deve ser
<granaino2011> ok
<granaino2011> e mirado en internet y e instalado una version nueva del kernel y va un poco mejor ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> cual la 2.6.37?
<granaino2011> si
<granaino2011> que ocurre entonces
<granaino2011> ¿?
<granaino2011> ¿?
<Tarrasquero> nada
<granaino2011> entonces debe de ir corecto?
<granaino2011> correcto*
<Tarrasquero> si reinicia  aver
<Guest91744> hola quiero redimensionar una particion pero el gparted no me reconoce la tabla de particiones
<Guest91744> alguien puede ayudarme?
<charrua> desde consola como root fdisk -l te da las particiones
<Guest91744> y despues?
<Guest91744> soy el mismo que ayer queria particionar la particion ntfs
<charrua> digo para ver si ahi te aparecen
<charrua> fdisk es una herramienta que tiene las opciones de particionado
<charrua> tendrias que ver la ayuda
<Guest91744> ahi s me aparecen
<charrua> al abrir gparted le pones tu contraseña?
<Guest91744> si
<charrua> no se por que no te las reconocera
<Guest91744> que pasa si borro la tabla de particiones y creo una tabla nueva
<Guest91744> y despues la recupero con testdisk?
<charrua> no seria lo mas conveniente
<charrua> que te sale en utilidadesd de disco
<Guest91744> te paso un screenshot??
<charrua> por que ahi tambien puedes redimensionar
<charrua> el disco a redimensionar debe estar desmontado
<Guest91744> no me sale esa opcion
<marcriera> lo haces con Gparted?
<charrua> estas en la maquina que quieres particionar
<Guest91744> si
<charrua> tiene un solo disco
<Guest91744> quieren que les pase un screenshot de gparted?
<Guest91744> si
<marcriera> por otro lado, debo dibujar una infrastructura de telecomunicaciones, lo que se haria normalmente con microsoft visio, he provado con openoffice pero no me deja buscar templates nuevos porque la web esta muerta. alguna otra opcion?
<charrua> bueno
<marcriera> pon el screen shot en imgur.com, y miramos a ver que tal
<Guest91744> http://i.imgur.com/2PVxt.png
<Guest91744> http://imgur.com/LDSYK
<marcriera> ese disco es el disco donde esta tu OS instalado actualmente? si es así mejor que no guardes los cambios
<Guest91744> si
<Guest91744> no hice ningun cambio
<marcriera> cierra ese gparted sin guardar cambios
<marcriera> haz alt+f2 y escribe sudo gparted
<marcriera> si no passa nada es que sudo te pide password y se ha quedado pillado esperando el password
<Guest91744> se abre igual
<Guest91744> no hay ninguna diferencia
<marcriera> tienes varios devices?
<marcriera> que pasa si haces cntrol- R (refresh)
<marcriera> o bien view > pending operations
<marcriera> lo tienes en spanish
<marcriera> o sea, ver > operacions pendientes
<marcriera> o gparted > refresh
<marcriera> no sea que estes mirando el disco que no toca
<marcriera> o bien que esté pendiente unformato
<Guest91744> no, no hay operaciones pendientes y hay un solo disco
<Guest91744> probe tambien con un livecd
<Guest91744> y con hirens boot cs
<Guest91744> y con partition magic
<charrua> no entiendo como puede estar funcionando el sistema si el disco no tiene nada
<Guest91744> el disco tiene la tabla
<Guest91744> el palimpset la lee bien y fdisk tambien
<Guest91744> pero no puedo redimensionarla porque no se usar fdisk
<Guest91744> y gparted no funciona
<marcriera> estas con un livecd?
<Guest91744> ahora no
<marcriera> pues es raro, porque dice que no tienes tabla de particiones, es como si no tubieras disco. estas trabajando en un disco sin formato
<marcriera> lo cual es raro
<marcriera> que tal vas con la linea de comandos?
<marcriera> sabrias mirar el fichero /etc/fstab?
<marcriera> puedes enseñarnos que lineas hay ahí ?  (las que empiezan con # no valen para nada)
<marcriera> seria un sudo cat /etc/fstab
<Guest91744> no es un disco sin formato, esta es la salida de "sudo fdisk -l"  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571077/
<Guest91744> fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571078/
<marcriera> que cosa más rara
<marcriera> y solo tiene boot el primero
<marcriera> el comando lvdisplay te dice algo?
<marcriera> es para particiones lvm
<Guest91744> no tengo particiones lvm
<Guest91744> y no tengo instalado lvdisplay
<marcriera> y aún así el linux arranca
<marcriera> :9
<marcriera> me parto
<Guest91744> viste la salida de fdisk¿?
<marcriera> si
<Guest91744> las particiones estan
<marcriera> el boot loader es grub o es el de windows /
<marcriera> windows 7?
<Guest91744> ahora es grub2
<Guest91744> pero tenia burg instalado
<Guest91744> no tengo windows en la pc
<Guest91744> lo borre ayer
<marcriera> y esa particion te la puedes rebentar?
<charrua> partition manager es de kde quizas funcione
<marcriera> la base es la misma
<marcriera> deberia ensenyar lo mismo
<marcriera> te apetece provar una cosa?
<marcriera> vamos con el fdisk
<marcriera> yo te guio
<marcriera> a ti te toca ser mis ojos
<marcriera> vamos a sacar la particion HPFS de enmedio
<marcriera> si lo hacemos en los proximos 5 minutos me va bien
<marcriera> sino debo ir a comer
<charrua> parece que se ha ido
<marcriera> bueno
<marcriera> habias visto eso antes?
<charrua> no nunca
<ezra-s> hola
<marcriera> serà que el windows 7 al borrar-se ha dejado esa zona de disco sin particionar y por eso el parted se vuelve majara
<ezra-s> de quien hablais de Guest91744?
<charrua> puede ser quizas no instalo bien el ubuntu
<marcriera> ezra-s, si
<marcriera> charrua, si le arranca esta bien i nstalado
<marcriera> y si esta instalado y le muestra el fdisc -l esque esta correcto
<charrua> en el sentido de utilizar todo el disco o algo de eso
<marcriera> gparted serà que le falta soporte para las paranoias de win 7
<charrua> quizas se le apago la pc
<Guest55103> charrua, he vuelto
<Guest55103> si se les ocurre algo dejo el programa abierto
<charrua> y que sucedio?
<ezra-s> Guest55103, eres el de ayer de ntfsresize?
<charrua> no se arreglo
<Guest55103> si
<ezra-s> fracasaste al final?
<charrua> marcriera te iba a guiar con fdisk pero fue a comer
<Guest55103> si
<ezra-s> no me digas ke ntfsresize falló
<Guest55103> no, pero lo hice lo de fdisk porque no se como hacerlo
<Tarrasquero> Guest55103: intenta esto a ver si así, si
<Guest55103> que cosa?
<Tarrasquero> cfdisk /sda
<Guest55103> como root?
<Guest55103> en un livecd??
<Guest55103>              ERROR MUY GRAVE: No se puede abrir la unidad de disco
<Tarrasquero> al estar montada no te la abre
<Guest55103> ok reinicio desde el livecd y vuelvo
<Tarrasquero> pero
<Tarrasquero> haz man cfdisk
<Tarrasquero> si la particion no está en uso desmontala y entra con cfdisk en ella directamente
<Tarrasquero> osea cfdisk /dev/sda3 por ejemplo
<ezra-s>  es /dev/sda
<ezra-s> no /sda
<Tarrasquero> ahora te lo digo
<Tarrasquero> cierto
<vladimirov> Cual es la diferencia entre el comando halt y el comando shutdown ?
<custom_> Tarrasquero: esto es lo que me sale en el comando que me diste
<custom_> ERROR MUY GRAVE: Partición primaria incorrecta 3: La partición termina después
<Tarrasquero> que comando?
<custom_>                              ERROR MUY GRAVE: Partición primaria incorrecta 3: La partición termina después del fin de disco
<custom_> cfdisk /dev/sda
<Tarrasquero> osea cfdisk /dev/sda3 por ejemplo
<Tarrasquero> para eliminar tabla
<Tarrasquero> esto
<custom_> que hago¿?
<Tarrasquero> cfdisk -z /dev/sda
<custom_> ok
<Tarrasquero> ese^ es para eliminar la tabla entera
<custom_> no es peligroso no?
<Tarrasquero> para tratar con una particion asi
<Tarrasquero> cfdisk /dev/sda3
<custom_> con el ultimo comando que me diste se abrió el programa
<custom_> que hago despues?
<custom_> ejecuto cfdisk -z /dev/sda?
<Tarrasquero> no
<vladimirov> Cual es la diferencia entre el comando halt y el comando shutdown ?
<Tarrasquero> a ver sabes cual es la que quieres redimensionar?
<custom_> si
<custom_> es la /dev/sda2
<custom_> ayer hice un ntfs resize
<custom_> ntfsresize
<Tarrasquero> pues haz cfdisk /dev/sda2
<custom_>                              ERROR MUY GRAVE: Partición primaria incorrecta 0: La partición empieza después del fin de disco
<Tarrasquero> cualquierita sabe el kakao que tienes hay
<custom_> que cosa¿
<Tarrasquero> pera
<custom_> ok
<custom_> ayer hice ntfsresize
<Tarrasquero> custom_: a ver
<custom_> pero me faltaba hacer lo de fdisk que no sabia como hacerlo
<Tarrasquero> /dev/sda3           29099       30274     9437184   83  Linux         ← esta es la que quieres agrandar?
<custom_> sip
<Tarrasquero> pues haz cfdisk /dev/sda3
<custom_> despues??
<Tarrasquero> en cfdisk no se aplican los cambios hasta que le das write
<custom_> ok que hago?
<custom_> te cuento que en el palimpset me muestra espacio libre antes
<custom_> palimpsest
<Tarrasquero> estoy buscando...
<custom_> ok
<Tarrasquero> custom_: paciencia...
<custom_> ok
<Tarrasquero> tengo un hdd libre y haré una prueba con el
<custom_> ok
<ezra-s> Tarrasquero, según veo y por lo ke dijo ayer la kiere agrandar por donde empieza ya ke el espacio libre estará entre lo ke eran sus anteriores particiones sda1 y sda2 ke si dice ke ha borrado windows estarán libres
<custom_> la sda1 la borre y cree una ext4 para pasar los archivos importantes ahi pero no me alcanza el espacio
<Tarrasquero> si esta marcada como primaria si te vale cfdisk si no, no vale
<custom_> me parece que es primaria
<ezra-s> primera siempre serán sda1 2 3 y 4
<ezra-s> extendidas serán sda5 en adelante
<Tarrasquero> primaria y lógica
<Tarrasquero> pues bien primaria
<custom_> es primaria y logica si
<custom_> eso dice en cdisk
<Tarrasquero> puede ser primaria o lógica no ambas cosas
<custom_> en cdisk dice pri/lóg
<ezra-s> dice ke es del tipo pri/log
<ezra-s> no ke sea las dos cosas
<custom_> ah ok
<custom_> que debo haceR?
<Tarrasquero> antes deves tener toda la información posible
<Tarrasquero> fdisk -l y apunta todo o deja la consola abierta y editas la particion en base a la info
<ezra-s> cfdisk no es muy fiable tampoco la verdad
<ezra-s> al menos en ese tipo de información
<Tarrasquero> pero...
<custom_> que¿?
<Tarrasquero> pera y te digo
<custom_> ok
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571113/
<Tarrasquero> custom_: desde la que tu quieres agrandar
<custom_> que hago con eso?
<Tarrasquero> mismo tipo de sistema de archivos y de particion
<custom_> soy novatisimo
<custom_> pero que hago?
<Tarrasquero> custom_: haciendo parted que te arroja?
<Tarrasquero> → prted
<Tarrasquero> parted*
<custom_> Error: ¡No se puede hacer una partición fuera del disco!
 * Tarrasquero sale    usa →  man programa
<custom_> para que programa?
<Tarrasquero> para el que sea
<Tarrasquero> da =
<Tarrasquero> es que tengo que salir
<custom_> ok yo tmb
<custom_> muchas gracias por tu paciencia
<custom_> igual voy a seguir leyendo como solucionarlo
<custom_> encontre algo en ubuntu-es.org
<custom_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/126635
<custom_> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/127615
<TrueNhero> q es: rm -rf
<ezra-s> TrueNhero, preguntas que es rm -rf?
<TrueNhero> sip
<ezra-s> eliminar de forma forzada y recursiva aunke falta indicar el ké en ese comando
<TrueNhero> ok
<ezra-s> rm --help te dará información de la parametrización del comando rm
<ezra-s> rm es similar a del de ms-dos (aunke mucho más potente)
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA: Es posible con rsync hacer una sincronizacion de archivos en otro pc... es decir. mantener algo asi como un mirror?
<TrueNhero> y que es? $cp -R
<ezra-s> JRamirez, si perfectamente aunque en el pc remoto tendrás ke tener el demonio de rsync corriendo
<Crashbit> TrueNhero: man cp
<ezra-s> TrueNhero, cp -R sería el comando de copia Recursiva pero al tener una $ delante puede ser cualquier cosa/comando/valor que se haya asignado a esa variable previamente, asi que ojo
<ezra-s> haz un export | grep cp primero a ver ké valor tiene asignada esa variable si es que ha sido declarada previamente
<Novato> buenos dias
<Novato> necesito pasar kompozer al español
<Novato> alguien me ayuda
<ezra-s> Novato, necesitras traducción o que?
<Novato> si la traduccion
<Novato> como haria
<ezra-s> si son pocas frases yo te puedo ir traduciendo antes de irme
<ezra-s> aunke me keda poco tiempo
<ezra-s> vete poniendolas aki y yo te traduzco
<ezra-s> de una en una
<ezra-s> Novato, tu eres el desarrollador de kompozer?
<Novato> no
<ezra-s> entonces?
<ElVillano> cual es el nombre de usuario y la clave de acceso para swat
<ezra-s> ¿?
<TecladoZurdo> usuario root y clave que le pusiste al root
<ElVillano> gracias
<ezra-s> chao a todos
<Novato> pregunto
<Novato> como instalo esto "kompozer-0.8b3.es-ES.gcc4.2-i686.tar.gz"
<dannyLopez> Novato: http://foro-ubuntu-guia.963965.n3.nabble.com/Solucionado-como-instalar-kompozer-td1426275.html
<luckatoni> Buenas
<marcriera> y ya estoy de vuelta
<marcriera> como ha acabado lo del chico con el gparted en blanco
<luckatoni> yo acabo de llegar, no se nada de nada,xd
<antares_> Que tal compañeros!
<JRamirez> holas
<antares_> Alguien por aca utiliza Kubuntu? Uy! JRamirez?
<antares_> También Soy José Ramírez :O
<JRamirez> Como hago para utilizar rsync para emparejar 2 directorios.. ? osea para copiar un directorio a otro pc. pero sin tener que repetir el mismo contenido?
<JRamirez> algo asi como un mirror?
<JRamirez> alguna idea?
<antares_> Copia solo las carpetas con "."
<antares_> Por ejemplo: .kde, .gnome
<antares_> Están ocultas, con éstas copiaras toda la configuracion
<antares_> Sin pasar datos personales.... Aunque, yo lo utilizo con "Dist" y luego lo quemo y borro el directorio sobrante.
<shane4ubuntu> JRamirez: rsync -avu /directorio/1/ /directorio/2/
<antares_> Alguien sabrá las mejoras de Kubuntu 11.04? Por lo visto, la Alpha 2 va de perlas.
<JRamirez> shane4ubuntu, y si fuese a otro pc? de 1 pc a otro?
<angelitote> hola. necesito un manual de grub o grub2 es castellano. los que he encontrado o son muy escuetos o son en ingles y tampoco aclaran mucho
<shane4ubuntu> JRamirez: uso ssh con esto:  rsync -avuz -e ssh /directorio/1/ usuario@ip:/directorio/2/
<luckatoni> angelitote que deseas hacer?
<shane4ubuntu> !pm | luckatoni
<kubot> luckatoni: Por favor haz tus preguntas en el canal para que otros puedan ayudarte; beneficiarse de tus preguntas y asegurarse de que no recibes "ayuda" peligrosa. Ten en cuenta que muchos consideran de mala educacion que se les haga privado sin preguntar primero.
<angelitote> a ver quiero crear un usb booteable con varias distros de ubuntu, gparted, avira, wifiway, y otros, ademas, meter los archivos de instalacion de windows (no la iso) para hacer instalaciones
<luckatoni> joer, perdonenme ustedes, sois peor que un radar de trafico, xd
<angelitote> he visto y utilizado muchos manuales que hay en la web para grub y grub2 y grub4dos
<luckatoni> utilizaste burg?
<JRamirez> shane4ubuntu, rsync -avuz -e ssh /directorio/1/ usuario@ip:/directorio/2/   en este metodo el directorio 1 seria el origen. y el directorio 2 el destino?
<angelitote> perdon telefono,.... y los he probado y unos no funcionan del todo o no van directamente. me gustaria aprender a utilizar grub o grub2 para hacermelos yo mismo
<angelitote> burg? no lo conozco
<luckatoni> burg es un menu de arranque grafico basado en grub 2
<luckatoni> pero si lo que deseas es insertar manualmente , no te lo arreglara
<Flesoft1> instale lamp en ubuntu, pero las carpetas dentro de la raiz me sale You don't have permission to access /carpeta/ on this server.
<Flesoft1> ejemplo localhost/carpeta/
<Flesoft1> tengo q editar algo???
<luckatoni> pues dale permisos a la carpeta supongo
<dannyLopez> se puede "leberar espacio" que tenga datos obsoletos?
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<luckatoni> Buenas Abuelo
<erAbuelo> me gusta esta iniciativa "www.retornolapelicula.com"
<Flesoft1> y q tiene q ver ocn ubuntu eso
<luckatoni> no se que tiene que ver con ubuntu abuelo, supongo que en lo libre, pero la idea me gusta tambien
<erAbuelo> yo me refiero a la idea, la peli ni la vi :)
<xtbgod> que codecs tengo que instalar para reproducir .mov?
<erAbuelo> vuelvo en un ratillo
<luckatoni> angelitote has arreglado algo?
<angelitote> mas o menos
<luckatoni> con que?
<angelitote> me he bajado una herramienta para hacer usb boot con grub2. lo hace solo pero no soporta la iso de windows
<luckatoni> por que no pruebas burg, a mi me va fenomenal
<luckatoni> pero tu veras
<angelitote> pero se pueden cargar imagenes iso de windows?
<luckatoni> .iso?
<angelitote> si
<angelitote> o los archivos de instalacion extraidos de la iso
<luckatoni> tienes varios sistemas unix, pero no te entiendo cuando dices arrancar archivos de la .iso
<angelitote> arrancar la iso de windows o, extrayendo los archivos de la iso, arrancar la instalacion de windows
<luckatoni> quieres arrancar una imagen .iso de windows desde el menu de arranque?
<angelitote> si
<luckatoni> y la imagen .iso esta en un directorio.umm
<dannyLopez> buenas como descargo un archivo pdf (muy grande y mala conección) para no tener que esperar a que carguen todas las paginas (como 4mil)?
<angelitote> la imagen iso no se puede arrancar con ningun grub
<angelitote> ni con grub legacy ni con grub2
<angelitote> con grub4dos vi un manual pero no  funciono
<angelitote> asi que lo que me queda es extraer los archivos de la iso y arrancar la instalacion como si arrancara de una particion del disco duro
<angelitote> pero no se hacerlo
<luckatoni> ok
<luckatoni> http://albandd.al.funpic.de/at1/menu.lst
<luckatoni> mira eso
<angelitote> voy a mirarlo un momento
<luckatoni> eso es el fichero menu.lst del grub, esta en el directorio boot/grub/menu.lst
<luckatoni> tienes que encontrar a que parte del disco duro corresponde y cambiar eso (hd0,0) supongo
<luckatoni> yo es lo que haria, si encuentras la parte concreta, deberias poder arrancarla sn problemas
<angelitote> esa entrada title de windows arranca un sistema ya instalado pero la instalacion de windows arranca de otro modo si no me equivoco
<angelitote> de todos modos lo probare
<angelitote> tengo entendido que la instalacion de windows arranca desde un archivo que se llama setupldr.bin
<angelitote> que esta en la carpeta i386 del cd
<angelitote> de todos modos lo comprovare y lo provare
<angelitote> comprobare*
<luckatoni> es que que lo sepa lanza el ntldr de windows, el boot.ini que configuramos nosotros
<angelitote> perdona no te entendi
<Manuchavez> Hola a todos
<luckatoni> si pones (hd0,0) , un windows ya instalado , arranca windows desde el fihero ntldr(lo que tu le llamas setupnplr.bin), y el boot.ini , es el fichero que se configura en windows para arrancar, por eso no se si te funcionara perfectamente eso
<luckatoni> Hola Chavez
<Manuchavez> hola me gustaria saber si alguien saber donde se guardan los mensajes o arvhivos de correo del evolution 10.04
<angelitote> voy a mediatar un poco. en un ratillo vuelvo
<luckatoni> je, ok
<charrua> sera en /.evolution
<Manuchavez> sip
<Manuchavez> lo que pasa es que le di en enviar y recibir y me descargo todos los correos sin dejar copia en el servidor
<erAbuelo> re
<luckatoni> te la hecho doblada,xd
<andreslara501> ¡Hola!
<jorgeIbarrapc> buenas tardes
<luckatoni> Hola
<xtbgod> Buenas tardes
<xtbgod> Alfin, logré configurar mi teclado, estaba teniendo problemas porque para escribir prefiero que sea en español y para programar prefiero inglés
<luckatoni> y que hacer, te vas a cambiar cada vez que quieres programar?
<xtbgod> si, puse para que cambie entre esos dos alternativamente cada vez que presiono los 2 shift
<luckatoni> umm ok, si no recuerdo mal por defecto ya tienes otro atajo de teclado para cambiar entre ambos
<jorgeIbarrapc> *
<Xago> hola amigos. Quién ha usado "LibreOffice"?
<jorgeIbarrapc> ..........
<luckatoni> jorge deja de aburrirte
<Xago_> y si alguien ha curioseado en esta suite...viene con la opción de leer archivos XML, tal como lo hace Micro$oft Office 2007
<Manuchavez> hola a todos alguien sabe como donde se guardan los archivos o mensajes de Evolution?
<Xago_> hola amigos. Quién ha usado "LibreOffice"? y si alguien ha curioseado en esta suite...viene con la opción de leer archivos XML, tal como lo hace Micro$oft Office 2007
<luckatoni> para leer no te hace falta office
<dabor> Xago_, esa opcion ya estaba en openoffice 3.2 por eso la hereda libreoffice
<xtbgod> Que reproductor de videos me recomiendan para el 10.10 y como se hace para poder ver archivos .mov?
<charrua> que te parece vlc
<xtbgod> charrua, ese acabo de descargarlo voy a probarlo a ver que tal
<charrua> es muy bueno
<debsan> xtbgod, convertí .mov a .avi
<xtbgod> debsan, Pero son archivos grandes y son varios
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<xtbgod> Saludos :)
<Luckatoni> Buenas Javila
<javila> Muy buenas Luckatoni
<mnemonic> buenas
<xtbgod> mnemonic, Buenos dias
<xtbgod> Acá en ubuntu hay manera de ponerle contraseña a un pendrive?
<mimecar> tienes que usar cifrado para eso
<xtbgod> Explícame mejor por favor.. es mi tercer día apenas
<mimecar> todo el contenido del disco está protegido
<mimecar> sin la contraseña solo puedes formatear
<xtbgod> OK, entiendo y eso como se hace?
<mimecar> puedes usar truecrypt
<xtbgod> OK, voy a probarlo y te digo :D
<mimecar> sin la contraseña es imposible acceder a los datos, recuerdalo
<inco> holaaa
<inco> alguien puede hecharme una manita ?
<inco> alquien que sepa del fstab porque vamos
<mimecar> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<inco> algo tan sencillo y tan chungo a la vez
<inco> he añadido un disco duro nuevo
<inco> formateado entero con ext4
<inco> quiero que se monte al arranque y pueda escribir en el
<inco> pero no hay manera
<erAbuelo> como usuario o como root ?
<inco> como usuario
<inco> es como un disco duro de datos para todos los usuarios
<inco> algo parecido al home pero sin serlo
<inco> un disco para todo el mundo
<inco> :)
<erAbuelo> añadele la opcion users
<inco> y compartir ahi cosas con samba
<inco> tengo puesto
<erAbuelo> :q
<inco> rw,users,auto,nodev
<erAbuelo> eso no iba aqui xDD
<inco> :) suele pasar
<inco> :)
<inco> tal vez defaults podria vale
<inco> con users no puedo escribir
<angelitote> otro experimento de usbboot fallido. use el programa multibootsystem y fallo al arrancar avira, ademas extrae los archivos de la iso. probare otro modo
<inco> sale en modo lectura
<inco> y le he puesto rw
<erAbuelo> inco: tu lo que necesitas es que lo monte como root, pero que todos los users puedan escribir ?
<erAbuelo> olvidate de las opciones de fstab, cambia los permisos del punto de  montaje y del disco
<inco> aro
<inco> pero del puntod e montaje da =
<inco> lo he puesto a 777
<inco> pero na
<inco> na de na
<inco> XD
<erAbuelo> ademas tienes que cambiar las del disco
<inco> lo monto en /media/DiscoDatos
<inco> mira esta es la linea
<mimecar> inco: copia la información para montar de otra partición que use ext4
<inco> ups no la puedo copiar
<inco> ya
<inco> la del /
<inco> pero no va
<inco> tampoco XD
<inco> es mu raro
<inco> dice algo del gvfs.fuse no se que
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon ahí la línea que tienes ahora y el error
<inco> ok
<inco> gracias
<inco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571295/
<inco> ea
<inco> ahi lo tienes
<inco> ya no se que ponerle
<mimecar> montalo desde la consola
<erAbuelo> ahora lo montas y le cambias los permisos al disco
<inco> weno desde la consola lo monto
<inco> y no tengo permismo de escritura
<inco> lo que podria hacer es crear una carpeta dentro y a esa
<mimecar> pon la línea que usas para montarlo
<erAbuelo> con sudo, cambia los permisos
<inco> mimecar, ahi he puesto una direccion con la linea
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas usando
<inco> weno pues con la carpeta y cambiandole los permisos a la carpeta funciona
<inco> pues ale
<inco> lo voy  a dejar asi
<inco> lo que pasa es que no se porque entonces si meto un pendrive pude rw
<inco> y con esto no
<inco> es mu raro
<mimecar> no lo es
<inco> auque se lo ponga rw
<inco> no w
<mimecar> las memorias usb usan fat32
<mimecar> y fat32 no tiene permisos
<inco> ya
<inco> y los discos duros tienen ntfs
<inco> y tb los pone en modo rw
<erAbuelo> mas de lo mismo
<erAbuelo> el tema son permisos de usuario en linux, los fs de windows son cosas diferentes
<xtbgod> Gracias, ya está cifrado el pendrive :D
<inco> ok
<inco> pero la verdad tengo que mirar como hacer mejor
<inco> para que solo el root pueda desmontarlo no vayallamos a listillos
<inco> :)
<inco> pero en fin
<inco> con lo que he hecho ya me doy por satisfecho
<inco> ya estoy traspasando datos y todo
<inco> gracias por la ayuda
<inco> :)
<erAbuelo> dnd
<inco> que way a 40 mb/s
<inco> ya quisiera windows en este equipo hacer esto
<inco> XD
<mimecar> quita el antivirus y lo conseguirás
<inco> si hombre
<inco> XDDDDDDD
<inco> tonces si que si
<inco> xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<mimecar> inco: no puedes escribir tan texto en poco tiempo
<mimecar> el bot te ha silenciado
<inco> ya te digo
<inco> ni el bloq mayuscula para poner unas risas
<mimecar> esto no es el messenger
<inco> ya hombre en fin
<erAbuelo> aunque cada vez se le parece mas xD
<inco> seriedad absoluta
<inco> que le vamos a hacer
<inco> bueno pues nada gracias por todo
<inco> hasta otra
<erAbuelo> ciao
 * alexneb pira a mimir.. ya esta bien por hoy
<TrueNhero> como instalo nvidia-settings
<aguitel> TrueNhero, apt-get install nvidia-settings
<TrueNhero> ok
<d0lph1n> Hola
<d0lph1n> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar minix en mi netbook?
<d0lph1n> no consigo arrancar la imagen
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: esto no es un canal de minix
<d0lph1n> necesito hacer la instalación en el usb desde Ubuntu
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: como?
<NeverBit> hola d0lph1n
<d0lph1n> que la instalación en el pendrive la hago con Ubuntu
<d0lph1n> es decir
<d0lph1n> que yo tengo que meter la imagen del sistema operativo desde Ubuntu
<d0lph1n> el problema no es de minix
<d0lph1n> ya que ya he probado con Solaris
<d0lph1n> hola NeverBit
<NeverBit> lo que intenta es instalar desde la usb
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: bien entonces describe el problema exacto
<NeverBit> o instalar en la useb
<d0lph1n> estoy probando con unetbootini
<d0lph1n> pero ni solaris ni minix me funcionan
<d0lph1n> useb?
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: la pagina web de unetbootin no menciona que esten soportados
<d0lph1n> está en los repositorios?
<erUSUL> lo que?
<NeverBit> usb!!!
<mimecar> si está en los repositorios es un paquete, no lo puedes poner en un usb
<d0lph1n> ah perdón ajajja
<d0lph1n> a ver que nos aclaremos, perdón por el malentendido
<d0lph1n> quiero instalar en mi netbook (no tiene unidad de cd) un sistema operativo
<d0lph1n> ahora mismo Minix
<d0lph1n> entonces, mi idea es meterlo en un usb y desde ahí tirar como si fuese un cd
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: si a ver si de verdad nos esteramos de que estas intentando y *como*
<d0lph1n> problema:  lo hago con unetbootini y no me arranca
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: como dije --> la pagina web de unetbootin no menciona que esten soportados
<d0lph1n> ayer el unetbootini no me terminaba con Solaris
<d0lph1n> hoy con minix si que termina, pero al arrancar no me da opción de minix, solo default y se mete en un bucle
<mimecar> d0lph1n: unetbootin soporta solaris?
<d0lph1n> supongo que tampoco mimecar
<NeverBit> ok, espera un momento
<mimecar> entonces no podrás hacer nada
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: busca las instrucciones de cada uino de los SO para instalarse con un USB
<mimecar> ¿has leido la documentación de minix?
<NeverBit> si ya tienes un ubuntu instalado
<NeverBit> el mismo te puede crear la usb
<d0lph1n> si, pero dan solo opción para cd o para floopy
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: en las paginas de documentacion correspondientes pondra si se puede y las instrucciones
<d0lph1n> erUSUL, pone para cd, pero como no tengo unidad de cd lo quiero hacer con un pendrive
<d0lph1n> alguien sabe manejar "dd"
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: http://wiki.minix3.org/en/UsersGuide/DoingInstallation <<<< aqui pone claramente como usar un usb
<d0lph1n> gracias erUSUL, no lo había leido
<erUSUL> y ya dejemos offtopic. si quieres seguir vamos a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<d0lph1n> ok, lo siento
<d0lph1n> gracias por todo, voy a probar :)
<hulex_ar> hola. alguien que pueda darme una mano sobre wine
<Katarcis> hulex_ar, dime
<hulex_ar> ejecuto un programa que reside en una ubicacion de red en windows
<hulex_ar> lo abre pero luego me dice que no encuenrta la ruta de las bases de datos
<hulex_ar> esa ruta en windows es del estilo H:/T2011/AGENTES.TPS
<hulex_ar> perdon, la ruta que no encuentra es obvio con las barras invertidas que usa windows
<cousteau> hmm... supongo que necesitarás montar la ruta con Samba
<hulex_ar> tengo la ruta montada con samba
<cousteau> y entonces usar la dirección de samba
<hulex_ar> use la dirección de la ruta que usa samba pero no hace cambios
<cousteau> que no tengo ni idea de cuál es... creo que son algo así como   /home/usuario/.gvfs/blablabla/..
<Tarrasquero> hulex_ar: hulex_ar y ejecutando explorer con wine y desde explorer ejecutar la apli?
<hulex_ar> probaré enseguida
<hulex_ar> no se como hacer eso
<Tarrasquero> hulex_ar: dirigete a la carpeta windows y busca explorer
<Tarrasquero> en la ubicación de red
<hulex_ar> hecho
<hulex_ar> pero solo veo disco c:
<Tarrasquero> abrelo
<Tarrasquero> y vete a la carpeta archivos de programas
<hulex_ar> hecho
<Tarrasquero> y busca la instalacion del programa
<Tarrasquero> dos clicks al ejecutable
<hulex_ar> es que no lo tengo instalado. el programa reside en la ubicación de red
<Tarrasquero> esa es la ubucacion de red
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> verdad
<Tarrasquero> estas en tu home
<Tarrasquero> no vale entonces
<hulex_ar> no, no vale
<hulex_ar> veo que hay en el menu, una opción de conectar a unidad de red pero me devuelve no network
<Tarrasquero> hulex_ar: tienes que decirle a wine donde esta la base de datos
<Tarrasquero> como, no se
<Tarrasquero> /home/usuario/.gvfs ← has mirado donde dijo cousteau
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<hulex_ar> no
<cousteau> a mí es donde me van casi todos los "archivos raros" (archivadores, carpetas remotas...)
<hulex_ar> estoy dentro de la carpeta .gvfs
<Tarrasquero> en mi caso está vacia
<hulex_ar> alli veo la carpeta mapeada
<Extero> hola a todos
<Extero> queria pedirles su ayuda, la verdad nose que paso, pero mi wifi ya no funciona, y lo busque en iwconfig y ahora no esta
<Extero> se llamava wlan0, pero ahora no existe
<Extero> :-S
<Extero> alguien sabe si debo cargar algun modulo o algo por el estilo
 * xoan buenas
<hulex_ar> aleluya!!
<Tarrasquero> Extero: pera
<Extero> ok
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> es pci verdad?
<Extero> si
<Extero> es de un netbook, nc10
<Tarrasquero> pues eso^ y lo pegas en pastebin
<hulex_ar> ahora lo entendí. mapee la unidad a la ruta home/usuario/.gvfs/carpeta de red/ y esa es la ruta correcta. Muchas gracias
<Tarrasquero> a cousteau
<cousteau> bien :) malegro
<cousteau> Extero, no estará apagada?
<Extero> nose
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<hulex_ar> y yo me alegro mucho más. Esto quiere decir que puedo recomendar a mi jefe el abandono de windows de muchos equipos
<cousteau> (aunque me parece que aún así tendría que aparecer en ifconfig... no lo sé seguro)
<Extero> escribi eso que me dijiste y parecio esto 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Extero> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e00c
<Extero> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<Extero> 	Memory at f0100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<Extero> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Extero> 	Kernel modules: ath_pci, ath5k
<Tarrasquero> es = que la mia
<Tarrasquero> modprobe ath5k
<Tarrasquero> y modprobe ath_pci
<Tarrasquero> ya pues ablar
<Tarrasquero> te dije en pastebin :)
<Extero> esta vivo :-DD aleluya, funciona
<Tarrasquero> Extero: ya?
<Extero> gracias Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> ni has reiniciado ni na...
<Tarrasquero> valla
<Extero> aa perdon por pegar todo el contenido, esque no entendia a lo que te referias con el pastebin
<Tarrasquero> ya sabes para otra vez
<niddlex> Hola a todos, como estan?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<niddlex> Tengo una duda, eh puesto jackd y qjackctl, y conecto,pero no hace nada, tengo instalado alsa :S, alguna idea?
<cousteau> qué debería hacer?
<cousteau> te aparece "Started" y unos numeritos en verde?
<erUSUL> cousteau: cvomponer la musica el solo ...
<cousteau> erUSUL, es lo que quiero saber, si tiene alguna aplicación conectada
<niddlex> Hola gente, tengo 1 problema con qjackctl y es q cuando ligo las conexiones de entrada con la de la salida, hace como si no tubiera conectado
<niddlex> alguien sabe cual podria ser el problema?
<Extero> se cayo mi conexion XD
<Tarrasquero> estoy en un directorio con varios archivos mp3 para pasarlos a ogg, como sería la salida selectiva para cada archivo, que me falta hay?   ffmpeg -i *.mp3 -ar 3000 *.ogg
<Tarrasquero> así crea un archivo llamado *.ogg
<niddlex> oggconverter no?
<Tarrasquero> lo usé pero es uno a uno yo quiero todo de golpe
<niddlex> mmm, tendrias q fijarte en las opciones del ffmpeg
<niddlex> si dice algo de recursive conversion
<Extero> hola, queria hacerles una pregunta, es teoricamente posible si tengo dos dispositivos wireless, uno captar el wifi y con el otro compartirlo
<Tarrasquero> no veo nada
<niddlex> ffmpeg --help o  man ffmpeg
<Tarrasquero> ya lo hice y no veo nada
<niddlex> entonces nuse xD
<erUSUL> Tarrasquero: for f in ./*; do ffmpeg -i "$f" -ar 3000 "${f%.mp3}".ogg; done
<erUSUL> Tarrasquero: pero vamos que de mp3 a ogg no tiene mucho sentido convertir... se pierde calidad
<Tarrasquero> a mi no me lo parece
<Tarrasquero> i ahorro espacio
<Tarrasquero> un mp3 con 4,3mb se queda en 2,4 o por hay
<erUSUL> Tarrasquero: son tus archivos ;P
<Tarrasquero> gracias por el comando
<Tarrasquero> es rapidillo...
<Tarrasquero> joder en cuestion de segundos
<erAbuelo> si tienes doble nucleo puedes hacer en paralelo, aun es mas rapido :)
<Extero> Tarrasquero, me funciono todo ok, me funciona el wifi ahora :-D, pero cuando reinicio tengo que volver hacerlo
<Extero> estara bien si pongo esos modulo en /etc/modules
<Tarrasquero> hmmm no se
<Extero> para no cargarlos manualmente, lo raro es que antes el sistema lo hacia automatico, XD, nose que paso
<niddlex> hola, disculpen, tengo 1 problema,resulta q instale jackd y qjackctl, y cuando ejecuto jackcd y conecto desde qjackctl
<niddlex> no se escucha nada, como si no hubiera ningun recurso de entrada puesto
<niddlex> estoy usando alsa
<niddlex> alguna idea ?
<niddlex> pero nadie sabe nada che?
<soraya> Hola amigos,sera posible instalar ubuntu en una laptop MAC Ibook G4
<soraya> quiero que sea mi unico sistema operativo,ya que el que tiene no sirve
<niddlex> graba ubuntu, metelo en la pc y proba soraya
<soraya> niddlex, ya hize eso,me comentan que hay una vercion de Ubuntu para MAC
<niddlex> andas de suerte entonces
<soraya> pero no c cual es la adecuada para mi,,,esta es la pagina  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<DavidReza> alguien me podría ayudara  convertir un video .ogv a .avi?
<DavidReza> he intentado con VLC y con mencoder
<DavidReza> y no puedo
<DavidReza> dice que no contiene flujo o algo así
<DavidReza> El flujo no contiene datos
<niddlex> se fueron todos a la mierda x aca
<Tarrasquero> DavidReza: man ffmpeg
<DavidReza> tampoco me ha funcionado ffmpeg
<DavidReza> todos me dicen lo mismo
<DavidReza> justo ahora ya pude con mancoder, pero el audio está desfasado
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> alguien sabe como se puede usar cds/isis en linyux
<jvargas90> alguien sabe como se puede usar cds/isis en linux
<soraya> alguien por aqui con experiencia instalando linux en computadoras MAC ?
<jvargas90> aqui
<dzup2> jvargas90: usa wine
<charrua> davidReza transmagedon avidemux
<jvargas90> nop funca
<jvargas90> ocupo la linea de comandos
<dzup2> que rror?
<jvargas90> no me lee las bases
<dzup2> entonces bajate un ms-dos emulator
<jvargas90> nop
<dzup2> jvargas90: virtual dos + windows
<dzup2> virtual box*
<jvargas90> encontre algo de cds/isis for linux
<jvargas90> pero no encuentro como descargarlo
<dannyLopez> OMFG!
<erAbuelo_> hasta manaña
<t0ken_> tengo problemas con el comando para copiar un archivo no lo uso muy seguido y pues no recuerdo bien
<t0ken_> cp lugar del destino "lugar al que va ir la carpeta"
<t0ken_>  pero el problema es la secuensia
<t0ken_> :S
<ezra-s> t0ken_, si quieres volver a ejecutar un comando reciente pulsa CTRL+R y empieza a escribir el comando en seguida te saldrá algún comando con algo parecido a lo que hayas escrito
<t0ken_> mm creo que no pude
<t0ken_> ja
<Souchiro> jajaj reiniciare la conexsion a free node /server irc.freenode.net
<Sapote_> gran problema revelar la ip!
<Sapote_> si usaran windows bueno..
<Sapote_> xD
<jmartelatpapirux> * Souchiro (~yuuji@187.132.115.184) ha entrat a #Ubuntu-es
<Souchiro> weno, ia comprobe que no es el servidor de nosotros
<jmartelatpapirux> Ah!
<jmartelatpapirux> ¿Acabó el split?
<jmartelatpapirux> t0ken_, cp origen destino
<jmartelatpapirux> t0ken_, ¿Qué quieres hacer exactamente?
<t0ken_> si pero mira
<t0ken_> cp /jorge/escritorio/adesk-menu /usr/share/adesk-menu
<t0ken_> cp: no se puede efectuar «stat» sobre «/jorge/escritorio/adesk-menu»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<erUSUL> t0ken_: escribiste mal el nombre de archivo
<jmartelatpapirux> Es por la ruta.
<t0ken_> mm comos eria
<jmartelatpapirux> Usa ~ en lugar de /jorge
<Sapote_> Escritorio  con la E mayuscula
<erUSUL> t0ken_: en linux las mayusculas y las minusculas no son lo mismo.
<Sapote_> linux es sensible a las CAPS
<t0ken_> ok
<Sapote_> aparte, dudo que te deje escribir en el directorio /usr a menos que seas root
<erUSUL> t0ken_: y como dice jmartelatpapirux /home/jorge/Escritorio/ o usa ~/Escritorio/; lo de Sapote_ tb aplica usa sudo
<jmartelatpapirux> Y también está si se refiere a la carpeta de del usuario jorge, lo más probable es que sea /home/jorge
<t0ken_> ok
<jmartelatpapirux> ¿Alguien tiene idea de desfragmentar una partición ntfs sin un windors?
<t0ken_> cp: se omite el directorio «/home/jorge/Escritorio/adesk-menu»
<jmartelatpapirux> Usa -r para copiar directorios con su contenido.
<Tarrasquero> t0ken_: ?
<t0ken_> mm
<Tarrasquero> que quieres hacer?
<t0ken_> sudo -r directorios
<erUSUL> jmartelatpapirux: copia todos los datos de laparicion a un backup. borralos copialos de nuevo al disco
<erUSUL> jmartelatpapirux: copia todos los datos de la particion a un backup. borralos y luego copialos de nuevo al disco
<jmartelatpapirux> erUSUL, ya había pensado en eso, mas ahora no tengo espacio.
<Tarrasquero> -a conserva el propietario
<erUSUL> jmartelatpapirux: sigue sin ser tu dia de suerte ;P
<Tarrasquero> t0ken_: ?
<jmartelatpapirux> erUSUL, ¿Puedo arriesgarme a redimesnionarla sin hacer eso?
<t0ken_> ja esque no puedo copiar esa carpeta en la usr
<erUSUL> jmartelatpapirux: no es strictamente necesario desfragmentar para redimensionar... pero son tus datos no os mios. al traajar con particiones siempre hay riesgo
<jmartelatpapirux> Pues yo me tengo que ir.
<Tarrasquero> haz esto → cp -bar /home/jorge/Escritorio/adesk-menu /usr
<jmartelatpapirux> Au revoir!
<Tarrasquero> con sudo delante
<Souchiro> lo que no entiendo es que cual es la direfencia de sudo a gksudo :/
<t0ken_> Terrasquero gracias ya funciono
<Souchiro> tarrasquero, sabes por que se reinicia la cantidad de archivos que hallas bajado a los 4 gb bajados?
<Souchiro> netdata[eth0: 3942.2 MB Recieved, 704.6 MB Sent]
<Souchiro> llegando a los 4 se reiniciara
<ecubuntu> buenas por aqui amigos
<ecubuntu> alguien q me de una manito con una camara logitech y ubuntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro: desde donde los descargas?
<dzup2> ¿Qué estás pensando?
<dzup2> eso me pregunta mi facebook
<Tarrasquero> hmmm, interesanteç
<soraya> hola muchachos
<soraya> durante la instalacion de ubuntu 10.10 Maverick en una Mac Laptop iBook G4 me da un error y no prosigue la instalacion
<Tarrasquero> soraya: es lógico al = que no da errores un sistema mac en un pc normal
<Tarrasquero> soraya: es lógico al = que da errores un sistema mac en un pc normal
<Tarrasquero> tendrá que ser ubuntu parcheado para poder instalarlo
<Souchiro> <Tarrasquero> Souchiro: desde donde los descargas? <-------------------- descargo que?
<Souchiro> estaba atendiendo a un cliente
<Tarrasquero> Souchiro> tarrasquero, sabes por que se reinicia la cantidad de archivos que hallas bajado a los 4 gb bajados?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ps juegos
<Souchiro> mira
<Souchiro> netdata[eth0: 4042.4 MB Recieved, 734.1 MB Sent]
<Tarrasquero> que cliente usas?
<Souchiro> cuando llegue a los 4 gb exactos se reiniciara el que dice recivido pero el que dice enviado seguira aumentando hasta que llegue a los 4 gb
<Souchiro> lo mismo pasa cuando checas el monitor del sistema
<Souchiro> se reinicia
<Souchiro> ps el xchat
<Tarrasquero> npi
<Souchiro> pero si lo checas en el monitor del sistema pasa lo mismo
<Souchiro> xD
<dzup2> esta embrujada
<dzup2> Souchiro:
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> netdata[eth0: 17.0 MB Recieved, 749.9 MB Sent]
<Souchiro> ven ia se reinicio
<Souchiro> :/
<Sapote_> esto del netsplit seguro es por la fibra optica que pise hoy a la mañana
<dzup2> y yo que le hechaba la culpa a mi red de robots :(
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como ejecutar un terminal y el prompt esté en una ruta en particular?
<dzup2> prompt>/path/to/program path/to/file
<Sapote_> DavidReza: supongo que poniendo gnome-terminal /path/to/dir
<DavidReza> Sapote_,  ya intenté eso y no me funciona
<soraya> bueno ella bootea el disco y arranca el sistema
<soraya> pero es a la hora de instalarlo que me da ese error
<soraya> y baje la vercion PPC
<DavidReza> dzup2,  intentaré con eso
<Sapote_> segun lo que dice man gnome-terminal es con --working-directory=DIRNAME
<dzup2> DavidReza: which programa   <--le dice donde esta y si le pones ´which programa´   <--se lo ejecuta, si existe
<DavidReza> dzup2,  solo quiero que el promt este en una carpeta específico
<Sapote_> y funciona!
<DavidReza> y lo que tú me dijiste me marca que la ruta es un directorio :S
<DavidReza> y eso es lo que yo quiero
<DavidReza> Sapote_,  probaré eso
<Sapote_> soraya: la version PPC es para power pc, tienes un procesador power pc?
<DavidReza> lo de working-directory me funcionó! Gracias Sapote_
<ezra-s> alguien sabe como hacer un recuendo de hilos de un proceso determinado?
<Sapote_> ps -eLf
<ezra-s> me sale el mismo recuento que con un ps aux normal
<ezra-s> yo pensaba que los hilos no se veian
<ezra-s> no he dicho nada
 * ezra-s se da de golpe contra la pared
<ezra-s> estaba mirando un prefork
<dzup2> ezra-s: pstree -p
<soraya> Sapote_, la verdad del caso no c
<DavidReza> dzup2,  como es eso de ´which programa´ ??
<soraya> es una MAC iBook G4
<DavidReza> porque no se me ejecuta nada
<dzup2> DavidReza: man which
<soraya> Sapote_, 800MHz PowerPC G4 eso me dio en las espesificaciones esta es la pagina http://support.apple.com/kb/sp89
<DavidReza> dzup2,  el manual no dice mucho..
<dzup2> DavidReza: dice: which se utiliza para mostrar el camino al programa
<Sapote_> pstree esta mas bonito
<DavidReza> sí, eso lo sé, pero tú dijiste algo de
<DavidReza> ´which programa´
<Sapote_> soraya: las mac G4 si son powerPC
<DavidReza> y dijiste que si lo encuentra, se ejecuta
<DavidReza> pero yo lo intento hacer con firefox y no lo abre
<dzup2> DavidReza: ...si encierra el comando con ´ comando aqui ´   <--se ejecuta
<Sapote_> soraya: entonces cual es tu problema en referido a ppc?
<soraya> Sapote_, me podrias ayudar a encontrar una vercion que c pueda instalar en esa computadora ?
<DavidReza> dejo espacios entre los acentos?
<Sapote_> soraya: ok
<soraya> el problema es que me da error al instalar,, y es el siguiente
<soraya> te lo dire en ingles,tal como me sale a mi en la instalacion ok
<hdss> que es un openid ?
<soraya> the installer encounter a error copyng files to hard disk
<iqpi> hdss: openid es un protocolo de identificación segura online
<soraya> [Errno5] Input/Output error
<dzup2> hmm, mira es ese caracter, mi teclado no lo pone, buscalo esta como a la izquierda, fijate en el teclado ...se parece a este ´
<dzup2> DavidReza: mi teclado no lo tiene
<Sapote_> soraya: al parecer es este http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<dzup2> DavidReza: y me da flojera buscar en google por el '´'
<hdss> iqpi como funciona ? osea como obtengo uno
<DavidReza> no es este? ´?
<dzup2> DavidReza: seguro su teclado si lo tiene, encierre el comando entre dos de esos y funciona
<DavidReza> '´'
<dzup2> no   se parece a un apostrofe pero al revez
<DavidReza> `
<DavidReza> ese?
<dzup2> ese
<DavidReza> ahhhh ok
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA: con squid podría bloquear todo, excepto X web?
<Sapote_> JRamirez: si
<dzup2> DavidReza: o tambien $(which firefox)
<DavidReza> =O listo!
<iqpi> hdss: echa un vistazo a esto http://openid.es/accion/help
<Sapote_> JRamirez: tambien lo podria hacer con dns o el firewall
<JRamirez> Sapote_, alguna lectura? aparte del man?
<Sapote_> man man
<Sapote_> y man life
<Sapote_> tambien mens
<Sapote_> pero ese es para adultos
<hdss> "eso es para hombres "
<JRamirez> man life? ah? :S
<hdss> de que se trata su arguende
<hdss> una tecla no funciona ?
<Sapote_> soraya: al parecer es este http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Sapote_> man es muy completo, la mayoria de los libros se basan en man
<soraya> Sapote_, ya lo tengo
<hdss> de que estan hablando ?
<soraya> Sapote_, sera que tengo que usar el terminal para la instalacion
<soraya> Sapote_, o hacer algo adicional,
<hdss> ½
<hdss> ¬¬
<Sapote_> nunca use el de ppc, pero al botear deberia ser como un livecd supuestamente
<Sapote_> soraya: caso contrario apareceria a la espera un comando
<Sapote_> soraya: revise por defectos en el cdrom o en la memoria
<hdss> |@ troll
<soraya> Sapote_, ella me booea el cd normal es a la hora de instalacion,todo esta bien CDROM y MEMORIA
<Sapote_> bien
<hdss> → de que estan hablando
<Sapote_> luego que pasa?
<Sapote_> hdss: de un cd de nirvana
<soraya> estoy bootiando con el cdrom y la memoria c la cambie
<hdss> øøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøø
<hdss> Sapote_← es logico que no( osea no se botea con uno )
<Sapote_> hdss: yo asi instale slackware
<Sapote_> soraya: donde te da el error?
<hdss> @|
<soraya> Sapote_, durante la instalacion
<hdss> mentiroso mentiroso , el cd de nirvana no contiene nada de linux
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-24
<hdss> ħ
<hdss> *|*
<hdss> +
<hdss> øþ este es un troll sacando la lengua
<ElVillano> como instalo ubuntu 10.10. junto con windows
<hdss> descarga , reinicia , botea e instala ç
<hdss> es asi de simple
<ElVillano> si es simple pero como particiono un disco de 160 GB que tiene formato ntfs completamente
<hdss> alguien ha usado petite linux ?
<hdss> http://sites.google.com/site/petitelinux/
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA: para manejar squid con una sola targeta de red. en transparente es posible?
<DavidReza> ElVillano,  por si te sirve
<DavidReza> http://tinyurl.com/4av5jr4
<ElVillano> DavidReza, ok
<DavidReza> ElVillano,  no hagas mucho caso del video que te mandé, bueno.. eso si no quieres tener Ubuntu dentro de Windows
<DavidReza> pero puedes buscar más videos donde sí lo instalen en otra partición fuera de Windows
<ElVillano> DavidReza, ok hermano lo que pasa es que no tengo mucho ancho de banda como para ver los videos
<DavidReza> pues es lo más específico que puedes encontrar
<DavidReza> porque paso por paso dudo que alguien te pueda ayudar
<ElVillano> DavidReza, lo que veo es que es muy diferente a las anteriores versiones
<DavidReza> a qué versiones te refieres?
<ElVillano> que uno podia escojer que tamaño de particion quitarle a win para instalar ubuntu
<DavidReza> cierto, lo complicaron un poco en la nueva versión
<gustavo_> Hola buenas noches una consulta, hoy por la tarde hice la actualización que me recomendaba el sistema en mi equipo de escritorio y ahora cuando lo acabo de prender dice que tiene problemas con el entorno gráfico x-windows no conecta a internet y no se puede hacer nada. Alguien tiene idea lo que sucede ?
<sat1> buenas
<sat1> alguien que me ayude con un codigo de c++
<VADER> #ubuntu-es
<VADER> alguine conoce un soft para ubuntu 103.4 para unsonyerikson w508i ?
<punkmexic> saben alguna aplicacion para que mi monitor lo pueda configurar a 1024 de resolucion sin que me deje espacios negros en la izq y derecha de mi monitor
<tottiq> buenas, tengo problemas con mi microfono, tengo una latitude d630 y necesito utilizar skype
<tottiq> alguna sugerencia?
<charrua> preferencias monitores ahi seleccionas la resolucion
<punkmexic> charrua, ahi selecciono la resolucion pero veo manchas negras en la izq y parte derecha del monitor
<charrua> ajustste los volumenes en preferncias de sonido
<charrua> ahh
<charrua> probaste las diferentes alternativas de resolucion
<punkmexic> si
<punkmexic> la unica que abarca el monitor completo es la de 1200
<punkmexic> y la de 800
<punkmexic> mas no la de 1024
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como puedo saber la información de un video? me refiero a su bitrate, sus FPS, su audio bitrate.. etc
<dabor> punkmexic, es LCD o LED, cual es la resolucion maxima de tu monitor?
<charrua> hay una manera de hacerlo pero es mas dificil
<charrua> al encender presionar e y entrar a modo de texto
<punkmexic> como se
<punkmexic> si es lcd
<punkmexic> o led?
<punkmexic> ocupoo resolucion 16:10
<punkmexic> con 1024
<dabor> punkmexic, que tamaño es el monitor?
<punkmexic> como pueod saber el taamaño?
<DavidReza> en alguna etiqueta del monitor
<DavidReza> en la parte de atrás
<punkmexic> es laptop
<punkmexic> es tamaño normal
<punkmexic> es la hp pavilion dv1000
<punkmexic> no saben de como poner 1024 resolucion con forma 16:10¡?¡
<PeterDrop> S.O.S. xD
<PeterDrop> tratando de instalar windows en otra particion, borre accidentalmente (estupidamente) la particion swap, como puedo recuperarla? para partir conmi ubuntu
<dabor> punkmexic, 13", 14", 15,5 " o 17"  :-)
<dabor> punkmexic, segun parece es de 14,1"
<dabor> PeterDrop, no es tan grave
<PeterDrop> uff, dale soy todo ojos, tengo todo mi trabajo en ubuntu
<punkmexic> si
<dabor> PeterDrop, ubuntu inicia igual sin swap
<punkmexic> no es muy grande
<punkmexic> pero tampoco muy chika
<punkmexic> alo mejor esta es la solucion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334044
<PeterDrop> dabor pero como instale el win, se pasa directamente a win, no sale donde se escoje el so
<dabor> PeterDrop, eso no tiene nada que ver son la swap
<dabor> PeterDrop, el team es que win te borra el grub
<PeterDrop> a comprendo, son 2 cosas diferentes okioki
<dabor> PeterDrop, vas a tener que recuperar el grub de ubuntu
<mrfox> hola
<mrfox> alguien sabe como configurar un bluetooth usb para que reconozca mi telefono??
<PeterDrop> dabor eso tendria que hacerlo con el disco de instalacion?
<dabor> punkmexic, la resolución para 14 " deberia ser de  1280 x 800
<punkmexic> dabor, tengo 1200 x 768
<punkmexic> tendre 13?pulgadas?
<PeterDrop> :O
<PeterDrop> dabor, me encontre con supergrub 0.9 o live cd, con cual me suguieres probar (dejar la cagada nuevamente) primero?
<dabor> PeterDrop, hay varias formas de recuperar el grub2
<dabor> PeterDrop, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/120933
<PeterDrop> dabor probare con System Rescue CD, muchas gracias!
<ourizo> Hola. alguien sabe si puedo instalar un KDE antiguo en Ubuntu hauny hakalope? Un KDE 3.5 o similar
<xangua> tanto jaunty como kde 3.5 ya no tienen soporte
<ourizo> ok. gracias. ¿Y sabes si hay alguna posibilidad de instalar un KDE antiguo en alguna distro actual? De todas formas, no entiendo lo de que Jaunty no tenga soporte, a mi me llegan actualizaciones de seguridad a menudo
<DavidReza> oigan, tengo una duda
<xtbgod> si le puse contraseña a una de las particiones de mi pendrive como hago para poder verla en SO de Win?
<DavidReza> a veces la opción de Hibernar no me aparece en el menú donde está Reiniciar, Suspender y todas esas cosas
<DavidReza> tendra que ver con que mi lap tiene 4Gb y solo tengo 800Mb de swap?
<DavidReza> de hecho cuando le doy Hibernar, la compu tampoco se apaga
<xtbgod> Me ha pasado lo mismo de dar hibernar y no apaga.. Porfa si alguien tiene idea tambien me menciona en la respuesta de DavidReza
<DavidReza> xtbgod,  tu que tanta memoria RAM tienes y de cuanto es tu partición de Swap?
<xtbgod> DavidReza, 2gb RAM 1gb Swap
<DavidReza> mmm
<DavidReza> tengo la sospecha de que las cosas van por ahí
<DavidReza> uso conky y me dice que tengo ocupada 2.91 Gb de RAM de los 4 Gb que tengo
<DavidReza> para Hibernar, las cosas se tienen que guardar en el disco, en la partición de swap, pero solo tengo 800Mb disponibles
<DavidReza> supongo que por eso ya no me da la opción de Hibernar
<DavidReza> aunque me queda la duda de por qué cuando sí me da la opción de Hibernar, no se apaga completamente
<xtbgod> haz probado hibernar sin tener nada abierto?
<dabor> DavidReza, tiene que ver, con 4 gb de ram para hibernar vas a necesitar minimo 4 gb de swap
<DavidReza> sí, me imaginé.. y xtbgod, no, no lo he probado, pero lo probaré
<DavidReza> justo ahora
<dabor> xtbgod, es lo mismo, la ram siempre esta ocupada
<DavidReza> ya regreso
<DavidReza> veré si se puede hibernar cuando no tnego mucho ocpado en la RAM
<dabor> DavidReza, la ram siempre esta ocupada
<dabor> en fin...
<xtbgod> Por ahi debe venir.. yo solo decía soy nuevo en Ubuntu
<dabor> xtbgod, usa el comando "free" para ver el uso de la ram
<xtbgod> dabor, despues de hacer una primera hibernacion el valor de free swap ahi deberia disminuir cierto_
<xtbgod> ?
<dabor> xtbgod, no entiendo...a ver..
<xtbgod> dabor, escribí el comando free entonces lo último que sale es como un tamaño de un swap y dice Used y Free
<dabor> si
<xtbgod> si uso la hibernación el valor de Used no debería aumentar y asi verificar si funciona
<juanantonio> Buenas. Tengo un pequeño problema. Instalé Lucid y OpenOffice sale en inglés, obviamente sin que me salga la opción del españa en idioma de software
<juanantonio> perdón, que estábais resolviendo otra cosa
<dabor> xtbgod, cuando hibernas la pc, se vuelca el contenido de la ram a la swap
<dabor> xtbgod, cuando se enciende que da como antes
<dabor> juanantonio, instala el paquete español
<xtbgod> dabor, o sea que no habría manera de comprobar el estado de la división de Swap?
<dabor> juanantonio, busca en synaptic   -es
<juanantonio> Ajá, ¿me saldrá en el gestor de paquetes?
<juanantonio> Ok, OO -es
<juanantonio> Gracias
 * arp- Playing: Radio Stream (Eurodance Mix's) - http://scfire-ntc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1024
<dabor> xtbgod, si la pc está en hibernación es imposible, y tambien es innecesario
<xtbgod> OK, gracias
<DavidReza> xtbgod,  ya intenté hibernar
<DavidReza> y no se apaga mi laptop
<xtbgod> DavidReza, dabor me acaba de decir que el tamaño del swap debe ser almenos como la RAM porque lo que se pasa al SWAP es lo que se encuentra en la ram al momento de hibernar
<DavidReza> se escucha el procesador funcionando, se apaga la pantalla, pero la luz de encendido sigue prendida, igual que la del wireless
<DavidReza> sí, eso lo sé
<DavidReza> desde hace rato xD
<DavidReza> pero el problema fue que reinicié y así tal cual, traté de hibernar y eso pasó
<dabor> DavidReza, no es windows
<DavidReza> dabor,  a qué te refieres?
<dabor> DavidReza, dale una mirada a la ram y vas a ver que siempre esta casi totalmente ocupada
<DavidReza> tssssss
<DavidReza> cierto
<dabor> DavidReza, no tiene que ver si abris 1 o 10 programas
<DavidReza> acaba de iniciar y ya tengo 2 Gb ocupados en RAM
<DavidReza> =S
<dabor> DavidReza, está bien
<DavidReza> bueno.. dabos, se puede expandir la partición de swap?
<DavidReza> dabor*
<juanantonio> dabor> Eres un máquina, funcionó perfectamente
<DavidReza> creo que sí se puede, justo hace unos días expandí la de Ubuntu, ahora tendré que quitarle a Ubuntu un poco para pasarlo a swap
<dabor> DavidReza, se puede redimencionar si el espacio libre lo permite  o se puede crear otra
<DavidReza> y si creo otra.. Ubuntu la detecta sola?
<DavidReza> o la tengo que crear dentro de la partición expandida?
<dabor> DavidReza, ha que indocarle a ubuntu en /etc/fstab
<dabor> DavidReza, tambien sirven los comandos swapon y swapoff para manejar la swap
<DavidReza> eso sería para activar la swap si creo OTRA, cierto?
<dabor> si, en parte
<dabor> DavidReza, http://www.vicente-navarro.com/blog/2008/11/08/memoria-swap-en-un-fichero-%C2%BFcuanta-memoria-swap-necesitamos/
<dabor> DavidReza, tambien hay otras maneras de tener mas swap (creando un archivo swap)
<DavidReza> ah, como en Windows
<dabor> cuac
<DavidReza> pero no sería mejor que fuera una partición?
<xtbgod> dabor, Donde puedo ver esa de creando un archivo swap? Porque mi disco no le he dejado más espacio libre
<DavidReza> ahí si no sé cual conviene o si da igual
<dabor> DavidReza, dale una leida al link
<DavidReza> en esas ando :)
<DavidReza> por cierto, gracias por el lin
<DavidReza> link*
<dabor> xtbgod, dale una leida al link
<dabor> xtbgod, y buscando mas info en google
 * dzup2 tiene miedo cliquear ese link del romero, tiene cara de vendedor.
<dzup2> ...o vicente-navarro <--peor
<r0z4> Hola alguna herramienta para cifrar el disco duro?
 * arp- http://scfire-ntc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1024
<dorel> algun firewall para mi ubuntu 9.10
<dorel> ???
<Guest690000> hola, tengo ubuntu 10.10 y un netbook, ya desabilite todos los servicios innecesarios q no uso, incluso compiz, uso lxdm y no gdm, desabilite el servicio ntp (hora en red) para acelerar el booteo, pero aun asi inicia como en 1 minuto, y ya nose q hacer, hasta desactive winbind, podria estar fragmentado el HD, ya se q en linux no hace falta ya q tengo 250gb hd y 220gb de espacio libre, entonces ya nose q puede ser, es un netbook con 1,6 ghz x2, 1
<Guest690000> gb en ram de los cuales ocupa solo 250mb al inicio
<Emiliano008> buenas
<punkmexic> alguien sabe evitar que aparezcan lados negros en mi pantalla??? cuando pongo la resolucion 1024 pasa
<Guest690000> hola, tengo ubuntu 10.10 y un netbook, ya desabilite todos los servicios innecesarios q no uso, incluso compiz, uso lxdm y no gdm, desabilite el servicio ntp (hora en red) para acelerar el booteo, pero aun asi inicia como en 1 minuto, y ya nose q hacer, hasta desactive winbind, podria estar fragmentado el HD, ya se q en linux no hace falta ya q tengo 250gb hd y 220gb de espacio libre, entonces ya nose q puede ser, es un netbook con 1,6 ghz x2, 1
<Guest690000> gb en ram de los cuales ocupa solo 250mb al inicio
<Emiliano008> hola alguien que sepa configurar posfix, necesito hacerle una pregunta.
<dzup1> y por u 1 miuto de booteo solamennte?
<dzup1> la mia tarda como 3 y o me quejo
<Guest690000> <dzup1> win se demora 4
<Guest690000> <dzup1> tienes un netbook?
<dzup1> si
<dzup1> 1 miuto esta bien
<Guest690000> mmmm podria ser menos
<Guest690000> desde usb se demora 40 segundos
<Emiliano008> jaja que idiota soy en ubuntu se me ocurre preguntar si saben de postfix
<Emiliano008> chau
<sodaclan> holaa
<punkmexic> hola me ayudan a configurar la resolucion con algun metodo bueno para que no se vean franjas negras
<sodaclan> hay laguien aca??
<sodaclan> cansado de leer foros decidí consultar por esta vía, a ver si me ayudan primero mi maquina es
<sodaclan> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
<sodaclan> Memory	: 1284MB
<sodaclan> : Ubuntu 10.10
<sodaclan> Renderer		: GeForce 8500 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<sodaclan> X11 Vendor		: The X.Org Foundation
<sodaclan> -Version-
<sodaclan> Kernel		: Linux 2.6.35-25-generic (i686)
<sodaclan> Compiled		: #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011
<sodaclan> C Library		: GNU C Library version 2.12.1 (stable)
<sodaclan> el artefacto que me da problemas es tarjeta de red tp-link tl-wn651g chip set atheros ar5001x+
<sodaclan> he hecho ahsta ahora casitodo lo posibe para instalar la tarjeta y no he podido
<stoja> Sabeis si es compatible el kernel correspondiente a Natty , en concreto el 2.6.38 , instalarlo desde el Mainline ? De momento me funciona bien lo que ocurre es que no se si debo buscar manualmente las actualizaciones o es automático , muuchas gracias :=)
<zick> ?
<zick> :S
<angelitote> quiero un manual de grub2 en español. sabeis alguno
<angelitote> ??????
<angelitote> que explique los comandos, para que sirven y como utilizarlos. es que pido mucho???? mira que hay cosas eninternet... pero eso no hay manera de encontrarlo
<angelitote> gggrrrrrr!!!!!
<arp-off> acostumbrate que la documentacion oficial y la mejor.. estan en Ingles
<angelitote> he encontrado un poco en español de grub legacy (v.1). pero de la version 2 encontre algo en ingles. el problema es que no se bien ingles y hay cosas que no entiendo
<usuario> #join hispano
<usuario> hola
<usuario__> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<fosco_> buenas
<arlosirc> buenas. tnego un portátil que al arrancar muestra lo de la ram, detección de discos, etc bien. per luego al arrancar windows se ve todo negro. pongo ubuntu live y se ve muy borroso y no se ven las letras. pensaba que era la pantalla, pero he conectado un monitor externo y se ve igual, por lo que intuyo que es la gráfica que está jodida. hay alguna manera de reparar eso? blanco y negro se ve bien, porque poniendo hirens boot se v
<arlosirc> e. gracias
<nemo-II> buenos dias
<nemo-II> para saber el driver de una tarjeta en concreto?
<erUSUL> el driver que está usando ahora? que tipo de tarjeta?
<nemo-II> una broadcom 4311
<nemo-II> es una tarjeta de wireless
<nemo-II> en concreto una mimipciexpress broadcom bcm 4311
<yarinse> hola, alguien sabe como agregar otros lenguaje a kaddressbook?
<fosco_> yarinse, no uso kde pero supongo que será desde soporte de idiomas
<fosco_> en el panel de control de kde
<yarinse> fosco_, donde ta eso?
<fosco_> el que
<yarinse> traslation to x language
<fosco_> lo siento, no se de que hablas, prueba mejor en #kubuntu o #kubuntu-es
<yarinse> fosco_, cual es el equivalente de kaddress en gnome?
<fosco_> no se que hace kaddress
<xusuario> hola
<xusuario> alguien sabe que significa una distribucion cuando esta en su vercion  RC 1 release
<fosco_> xusuario, RC = release candidate, es decir, la propuesta de version definitiva a menos que se encuentren errores graves
<xtbgod> ¿Cómo hago para que trabaje mi Genius Eye 312 Webcam en mi Ubuntu 10.10?
<fosco_> xtbgod, primero comprueba que funciona
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<fosco_> cuando acabe deberías verte en pantalla
<xtbgod> fosco_, como referencia a que funciona es que la he estado utilizando en el Win7 que tengo aca también.. Lo que no se es si en Ubuntu
<fosco_> eso da igual, haz lo q te puse
<xtbgod> no no sale
<fosco_> que ves
<xtbgod> dice que no encuentra el dispositivo
<fosco_> pero el programa cheese llegas a verlo?
<xtbgod> si
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> entonces ejecuta gstreamer-properties, en la pestaña video - entrada haz pruebas con los diferentes dispositivos que te muestra a ver si alguno va bien
<Luck> hola buenos dias :);
<Luck> que diferencia hay entre ingieneria en telematica e ingieneria en software ? cual de las dos es mejor ?
<xtbgod> Que raro, solamente volvi a abrir el programa y apareció la imagen de la cámara
<fosco_> !ot | Luck
<kubot> Luck: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<fosco_> xtbgod, ok, pues mira en las propiedades del cheese que dispositivo está usando, y en el programa que quieras usar la webcam le dices que use ese dispositivo
<Yulo> hola a todos!!!
<Yulo> se acaban las vaciones, qué lata!!!!
<xtbgod> fosco_, :/ Cuando pongo a test en el skype simplemente flashea una vez la luz de la cámara y no aparece nada en pantalla
<fosco_> !skype | xtbgod
<kubot> xtbgod: Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<xtbgod> De donde lo ejecuto de esa manera? Soy nuevo en ubuntu
<fosco_> abres un terminal y escribes eso tal cual
<fosco_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<fosco_> si así tampoco funciona pruebas el otro
<fosco_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<xtbgod> Gracias, y ¿Qué pasa si quiero usar la webcam con un navegador?
<fosco_> en principio debería funcionar
<fosco_> siempre que le indiques correctamente cual es el dispositivo que debe usar
<xtbgod> Pero, nisiquiera aparece para seleccionar el dispositivo
<fosco_> normalmente las aplicaciones web q usan la cam estan hechas en flash
<fosco_> el flash tiene un cuadro de dialogo para configurar eso
<xtbgod> Dejame Verificar
<gustavolm> Hola buenos días una consulta, tras la actualización del sistema al reproducir música en amarok se cierra no llega a escucharse nada
<fosco_> gustavolm, lanza amarok desde un terminal
<fosco_> cuando se cierre dejará en el terminal informacion sobre cual es el error
<gustavolm> estas son las últimas lineas http://pastebin.com/HMkskmsS
<fosco_> la verdad es que ese mensaje no me dice nada, prueba eliminando o renombrando la configuracion de amarok
<fosco_> suele estar en ~/.kde/amarok o algo parecido
<Alessandra> hola soy Alessandra de Lima-Peru
<Alessandra> tengo 15 años
<Alessandra> quiero instalar linux pero no tengo experiencia
<SergioMeneses> Alessandra, hola
<SergioMeneses> Alessandra, aqui hay un tutorial basico de la instalacion de ubuntu http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalaci%C3%B3n_est%C3%A1ndar
<Alessandra> lo estoy leyendo
<Alessandra> ustedes que tienen mas experiencia
<Alessandra> que me pueden decir sobre ubuntu
 * guampa esta teniendo dejavu con esta charla de Alessandra
<guampa> la semana pasada no preguntaste lo mismo exactamente?
<fosco_> si
<charrua> cada vex mas jovenes los ubunteros
<VADER> hola gente
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> no sabía que Dark Vader usará ubuntu
<VADER> vader y todo el imperio usa soft freee po papa
<VADER> como tantoo
<Reisilver> a recién se pasaron al software libre creo que antes usaban un SO propietario por eso la estrella de la muerte dejo de funcionar en la 6ta pelicula
<PakoTM> wwenas
<PakoTM> tardes
<JRamirez> PakoTM, hola
<selena> hola
<selena> fola
<selena> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<selena> !hi|selena
<kubot> selena: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<selena> !hi|juankof
<kubot> juankof: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<selena> !pregunta|juankof
<kubot> juankof: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<selena> !pregunta|juankof
<kubot> selena: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<selena> alguien en sala par platicar
<selena> dzup, hola
<selena> erUSUL, hola
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> como puedo cambiar el propietario y el grupo
<jvargas90> de la carpeta www/joomla
<jvargas90> por que los tengo com
<jvargas90> root
<jvargas90> quiero que sea apache
<jvargas90> sudo chown -R apache:apache /var/www/joomla
<jvargas90> ??
<Racano> Buenas
<Racano> Estoy pensando instalar Ubuntu en un portatil viejo P4 500Mb RAM 60Gb DD
<Racano> seria mejor empezar con Ubuntu Server e ir instalando lo que haga falta?
<seyacat> Racano, yo instale en un computador asi viejito el ubuntu server, corre muy bien
<Racano> es que no me corre nisiquiera una Sesion en Vivo de Ubuntu Netbook
<Racano> creo que es problema de requerimiento de Video
<Racano> lo ves viable tal como lo he planteado?
<Racano> quizas Ubuntu Server y despues Xfce o similar
<Racano> o el trabajo no vale la pena
<Racano> mejor instalar Ubuntu 10 y ya
<luckatoni> buenas
<Racano> buenas
<luckatoni> que tal te va todo ramirez?
<TrueNhero> buenas que tan libre sera thunderbolt de intel?
<Racano> Alguien tiene una sugerencia mejor que Lubuntu para un Portatil Centrino 500Mb Ram
<Reisilver> pupy linux?
<Reisilver> podría ser
<Racano> a revisarlo voy
<Racano> gracias
<Reisilver> oye man
<Reisilver> hay una distro llamada http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<Reisilver> es una distro basada en ubuntu pero usa openbox como manejador de ventanas
<Racano> Revisando
<Racano> crunchbang se ve bonito
<Racano> me preocupa que no esta en Español
<Racano> Es para el Portatil de mi esposa
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> el liveCD está en español
<Racano> puppy me parece muuuy basico
<Reisilver> yo baje una 9.04
<Racano> y en que lo corriste
<Reisilver> y al igual que ubuntu te daba la opción de elegir  idioma
<Racano> Hardware?
<Reisilver> es un ubuntu pero con openbox
<Racano> ahhh
<Reisilver> y otras características propias
<Racano> entiendo
<Reisilver> que no conozco a fondo
<Reisilver> Pupy es el perrito
<Reisilver> pe
<Reisilver> es liveCD
<Reisilver> lo puedes personbalizar luego
<Reisilver> de que lo isntalas
<Racano> voy a empezar por el Puppy en Live
<Reisilver> Puppy
<Racano> y despues el crunchbang
<Racano> ambos en Live
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> ve cuál te reconoce mejor el hardware
<Racano> Pero me da que el crunchbang no va a arrancar
<Reisilver> por qué lo dices
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Racano> Ubuntu 10.10 no me arranca en ese Portatil en Live
<Reisilver> la 10.04?¿
<Racano> por eso preguntaba por Lubuntu
<Reisilver> tienes el liveCD de lubuntu
<Racano> aun no
<Reisilver> man nada pierdes en bajar las isos
<Reisilver> eres español?
<Racano> tienes razon
<Racano> si
<Reisilver> españa tiene buena velocidad de download
<Reisilver> bajate las 3 isos
<Reisilver> y prueba
<Racano> no creas yo vivo en una zona rural y ha sido un milagro que nos llegara ADSL hace 6 meses
<Reisilver> no pierdes nada, a cabo es software libre, puedes hacerlo sin problemas de ningún tipo mas que todo legales
<Reisilver> ah
<Racano> Gracias por tu tiempo y sugerencias
<Reisilver> no lo sabía, bueno
<Reisilver> para eso estamos, no soy un experto soy un novato
<Racano> El tema es que en ese portatil no le van bien los Jueguitos de Facebook y quiero probar a ver si con una distro Light de Linux van mejor
<Racano> alguna opinion?
<Racano> a lo mejor estoy perdiendo el tiempo
<Reisilver> ni idea, esos juegos de facebook se ven lentos
<Reisilver> ese es el problema por eso buscas una distro light verdad?¿
<Racano> asi es
<Racano> creo que es un problema de recursos de video y procesamiento
<Racano> junto con los procesos adicionales de Windows
<Reisilver> pues necesitas material para experimentar bajate las isos y pruebalos en ese hardware
<Racano> por eso creo que algun LightLinux me va a ayudar
<Reisilver> sip
<Racano> el tema es que no ha querido arrancar con Ubuntu 10 Live
<Reisilver> no tendrás la 10.04 es LTS
<Racano> ademas creo que con un Live no podre probar porque h e de instalar Flash Player
<Racano> no la tengo
<Reisilver> me parece que esa versión es más compatible
<Reisilver> por otro lado tu PC es algo viejito
<Reisilver> sin ofender
<TrueNhero> me recomiendan un conversor de longitud volumen, etc
<Racano> si que lo es
<Reisilver> otra distro chevere es Linux Mint man
<Racano> hombre, no te preocupes
<Racano> opina con libertad
<Racano> esa la tengo en mi portatil HP y va como la seda
<Racano> desde hace casi 1 año
<Reisilver> Racano entra en linux mint y busca una versión ligera quizá tengan una lo bueno de esa linux mint es que a diferencia de ubuntu ya tiene codecs y flash
<Racano> ahhhhhhh, como no lo pense antes
<Racano> pero mint va en Ingles
<Racano> al menos mi version vieja
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> ya tienen el idoma español
<Reisilver> hace tiempo
<Racano> pero para probar en Live valdra si ya viene con flash
<Racano> voy pa013ala
<Reisilver> tigre regreso, voy a instalar mi recién adquirida NVIDIA GT220
<jonathan> hola como puedo correr unso discos de la enciclopedia OCEANO?
<Racano> Muchos dicen que hay que probar antes de preguntar, pero un par de preguntas siempre pueden ahorrar horas de pruebas
<Reisilver> ok Racano
<Reisilver> yo a instalar tarjeta de video uga uga
<Reisilver> jonathan hola
<jonathan> que onda reisivelr
<Reisilver> dime esas enciclopedias es un programa
<jonathan> son unos cd
<jonathan> pero no me corren ni usando wine
<Reisilver> has probado ver si esta esa enciclopedia en la base de datos de wine
<jonathan> no
<jonathan> poes son discos que se supone corren con flash
<luckatoni> alguien usa codeblocks?
<jonathan> otra pregunta como puedo acceder a este red usando mi smartphone
<jonathan> que app hay que descargar
<jvargas90> como le puedo cambiar la version de php a ubuntu server
<jvargas90> tengo la 5.3.3 y ocupo la 5.1.3
<Reisilver> jonathan por siaca bajate el último wine e instalalo
<jonathan> ya tengo la ultima version
<Reisilver> la versión es la 1.3.14 quizá te ayude
<Reisilver> yo tengo la 1.3.13 y va de la p el left4dead
<Reisilver> luckayoni lo siento man recién comienzo a programar no he usado ese software
<Reisilver> regreso
<TrueNhero> como extraigo KEYS de windows a wine?
<servidor> hola a todos alguien a usado Pentaho BI suite
<antuan> hola
<Sapote> hola gente
<antuan> alguien sabe de pentaho
<laus> Hola, tengo problemas como el sonido de mi compu. Ya instale los drivers de alsamixer y nada, tambien probé con el live cd y tampoco ni si quiera me sale la opción de control de volumen, como puedo saber si es algo del software o si el hardware esta dañado
<laus> POr favor! necesito ayuda! = (
<laus> como saber si se me descompuso mi tarjeta de sonido?
<Burro1> laus, has mirado que error o que te dice el dmesg ?
<Burro1> antes te funcionaba ?
<Burro1> has actualizado ?
<laus> Hace tres días funcionaba perfecto. Y de repente ya no
<laus> si
<laus> actualice despues de que dejo de funcionar.
<laus> ya instale los drivers de alsamixer y nada
<Burro1>  a ver
<laus> iba a formatear la compu pero antes probe con el live cd y tampoco funcionó
<Nev3rmind> el kernel se te actualizo?
<Burro1> con un live no funciono el sonido ?
<laus> no
<laus> el martes dejo de funcionar y el miercoles actualice a 10.10
<laus> =(
<Burro1> pues haz un dmesg
<Burro1> y mira que dice
<laus> Burro1, como hago eso?
<Burro1> dmesg | tail
<Burro1> en el terminal
<laus> pl
<laus> ok
<laus> y lo pego en postbin?
<antuan> hola alguien a usado pentaho
<Burro1> si
<laus> burro1, la pagina es postbin.org?
<laus> no entra
<Burro1> pastebin
<Burro1> o cualquier paste
<laus> ah ok
<laus> ahí va, http://pastebin.com/B4GtuJf0
 * alexneb_ luego os veo
<laus> Burro1, http://pastebin.com/B4GtuJf0
<Burro1> lo tienes ahi el error lo has visto Lancro
<Burro1> lanx,
<Burro1> laus,
<Burro1> gnome-sound-rec[2019]: segfault at 28 ip 000000000040ad0b sp 00007fffaa1f6290 error 6 in gnome-sound-recorder[400000+10000]
<laus> si vi un error pero no se que quiere decir = (
<Burro1> que hay un error en el grabador de sonido
<laus> pero lo del grabador de sonido tal vez fue por que ahorita estaba intentando usarlo
<cousteau> no sabía yo que en el dmesg aparecieran los fallos de segmentación
<Burro1> cousteau, el dmesg da el estado de toda la maquina
<laus> Burro1, tal vez ese error es por que ahorita intentando ver el problema use el grabado
<Burro1> laus, pon esto y pastealo dmesg | grep error
<cousteau> "todo" es una palabra muy fea
<laus> http://pastebin.com/7YgKv00F
<laus> Burro1, http://pastebin.com/7YgKv00F
<Burro1> dmesg (diagnostic message, mensajes de diagnóstico) es un comando presente en los sistemas operativos Unix que lista el buffer de mensajes del núcleo. Este buffer contiene una gran variedad de mensajes importantes generados durante el arranque del sistema y durante la depuración de aplicaciones
<Burro1> cousteau, todo,,,
<cousteau> "el buffer de mensajes del núcleo" no es "todo"
<laus> Burro1, con eso puedo ver cual es la falla?
<Burro1> vamos a empezar laus
<Burro1> abre paste y copia todas estas salidas que te voy a dar
<Burro1> para que te sea mas facil entre cada comando tecleas la palabra clear para que se limpie la pantalla ok
<Burro1> lspci -v
<Burro1> aplay -I
<Burro1> lsmod | grep snd
<laus> ok
<laus> el primero, http://pastebin.com/BcU7Mv8f
<laus> el segundo, http://pastebin.com/WE4egTc5
<laus> el tercero, http://pastebin.com/qD0VTmSw
<Burro1> el segundo no has pegado nada
<laus> perdon, el segundo, http://pastebin.com/nzX7emwx
<Burro1> laus, es problema de configuracion de tu sistema
<laus> Burro1, pero tambien probe con el live cd y no funciono, es de lo mismo?
<Burro1> tienes pulseaudio o alsa ?
<laus> creo que alsa
<Burro1> pues no deberia por que en un live reconoce todo al milimetro
<laus> como veo para estar segura
<laus> si, por eso surgio mi duda si era el hardware
<laus> o no hay la posibilidad que con alguna actualizacion se haya desactivado la tarjeta?
<laus> o algo asi
<Burro1> posiblemente seria la actualizacion
<Burro1> entonces vas a hacer todo lo que dice en la guia de instalacion de alsa
<Burro1> y asi salimos de dudas ok
<Burro1> http://guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=ALSA
<Burro1> si tienes dudas laus me preguntas
<laus> ok
<laus> espera un poco
<laus> Burro1, dice que no encuentra el paquete linux-kernel-devel
<Burro1> ya esta instalado
<laus> ok
<PeterDrop> S.O.S
<PeterDrop> hola, estoy de ayer tratando de arreglar el grub, pero no he tenido suerte
<PeterDrop> alguien de da una manito please
<PeterDrop> ahora estoy desde un live cd
<luckatoni> que te pasa con el grub, detalla mas porfa
<PeterDrop> hola, luego de instalar guindow
<PeterDrop> lo perdi
<PeterDrop> siguiendo indicaciones ahora perdi windows tb xD
<PeterDrop> estoy con un live cd siguiendo las indicaciones de la pagina de ubuntu, pero no he tenido suerte
<luckatoni> ok, hay un cd llamado supergrubdisk, es perfecto para eso
<Burro1> lo mejor es editarlo a mano
<PeterDrop> me das una manito Burro1 please
<luckatoni> si lo puede hacer con el cd, a mi siempre me funciono perfecto
<luckatoni> pero si quieres metes el live cd y lo editas, pero sera mas complicado
<PeterDrop> http://pastebin.com/D9WLRFx2 <-- fdisk -l
<PeterDrop> estue casi toda la noche, tratando de reparar esto
<PeterDrop> dos consideraciones, perdi el swap, y el home esta en otra particion
<Burro1> PeterDrop, tienes grub o grub2 ?
<PeterDrop> no lo se
<Burro1> como has perdido swap ??
<PeterDrop> cuando estaba instalando el windows
<laus> Burro1, los archivos tar.bz2 los tengo que descomprimir?
<PeterDrop> lo borre accidentalmente (tontamente)
<luckatoni> espero que aprendas que si quieres windows lo dejes para el final, ya que instala automaticamente su menu de arranque que no incluye linux
<PeterDrop> ok
<xangua> luckatoni: más bien para el principio ¬¬
<Burro1> si laus
<laus> es que me marca error
<PeterDrop> lo que pasa es que no ocupaba windows de como 2 años, pero ahora lo necesitaba para un trabajo
<Burro1> PeterDrop, has borrado swap que mas has borrado ?
<PeterDrop> solo swap
<PeterDrop> http://pastebin.com/D9WLRFx2 <-- asi esta mi disco ahora
<luckatoni> yo te recomiento supergrubdisk, si no quieres complicarte la vida
<PeterDrop> ya no puedo quemar discos
<luckatoni> http://albandd.al.funpic.de/at1/menu.lst , asi en el fichero que tienes que arreglar
<Burro1> PeterDrop, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<cousteau> a ver, lo de la swap, sa saca un hueco de otra partición, y se crea allí
<laus> Burro1, no me deja descomprimir esos archivos
<PeterDrop> sudo update-grub2 grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<PeterDrop> xD
<cousteau> windows, no sé si irá bien si no lo pones en la partición 1
<cousteau> y lo de home, cacharreando con el fstab se podrá recuperar
<Burro1> laus,
<Burro1> no sabes descomprimirlo ?
<laus> ya vi el problema
<laus> si pero no me dejaba
<laus> acabo de ver que se bajaron mal
<laus> marcaban 0 bytes
<laus> los bajare de nuevo
<luckatoni> xd
<Burro1> laus, bzip2 -d fichero.bz2 = Descomprime un fichero.bz2
<cousteau> PeterDrop, si necesitabas windows podías haberlo instalado en VBox
<cousteau> instalarlo en el disco sólo sirve para los juegos
<cousteau> para los juegos que no van en Wine
<PeterDrop> bn
<laus> Burro1, el problema es que los archivos de la pagina de alsa estan mal
<laus> no tienen nada
<laus> prueba
<Burro1> ok laus puede estar desactualizado
<Burro1> mas facil sudo aptitude install alsa
<laus> ok
<cousteau> apt-get, que aptitude ya no viene por defecto
<Burro1> despues sigue todo lo demas
<Burro1> cousteau, siempre en ubuntu esta aptitude
<xangua> ya no
<PeterDrop> 0
<Burro1> es mas apt-get es la version antigua de aptitude
<cousteau> Burro1, en maverick me parece que hay que instalarlo aparte
<Burro1> en la 10.10 si
<laus> Burro1, dice que ya tengo la version mas reciente
<cousteau> y aptitude es un front-end para apt-get y dpkg ma
<Burro1> yo lo tengo de siempre desde gutsy
<Burro1> vale
<cousteau> y aptitude es un front-end para apt-get y dpkg más que una "versión antigua"
<Burro1> sigeu la guia laus
<Burro1> mas abajo
<laus> ok
<laus> Burro1, me salto asta la parte de configuracion?
<cousteau> Burro1, claro que si actualizaste, se te actualizaría aptitude; si instalaste de 0, no
<laus> Burro1, no me deja entrar a sudo alsaconf y en sudo alsamixer, esta raro por que solo aparece el recuadro del volumen de PCM
<Burro1> sudo nano /donde este/alsaconf.lo que sea
<laus> como se donde esta?
<Burro1> para el del grup hay una buena guia que te puede servir
<Burro1> creas un swap de donde mas quieras y haces el grup como quieras http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml
<Burro1> lee la parte del grub que es lo mejor lo haces a mano
<Burro1> voy a comer algo ya regreso
<laus> BUrro1, como se donde esta?
<laus> alsaconf?
<antuan> hola gente
<laus> Burro1, ya lo solucione, tenia instalado el pulseaudio lo desinstale y reinstale alsamixer y funcionó
<laus> Muchas gracias por tu tiempo
<pableras> hola
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<VADER> necsito soft para extraer un coddigo de blokeo de un celular sony erikson w508i para ubuntu alguien conoce algoo
<VADER> ???
<mimecar> no existe ese tipo de software para linux
<VADER> lo suponiaayy
<TrueNhero1> alguien usa corel portable con wine?
<VADER> he buscadopro toda casi toda la red
<VADER> algoke me sirva  algun consejo ke no sea algun soft pa win
<VADER> por favorr
<mimecar> solo te queda esa opción
<VADER> maldita opcion
<VADER> sera a usar seaatooll.
<Jakeukalane> hola, como se puede dividir vídeo en terminal. Es decir, quiero hacer como si fuera split pero que se pueda seguir viendo sin tener que recurrir al openshot que tarda miles de años y que aunque el vídeo sea de menor duración siempre ocupa más o se pierde calidad
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: te ocupará más si no lo comprimes
<Jakeukalane> y no hay ninguna forma de dejar el vídeo como esa pero quitar la mitad ppor ejemplo sin tener que codificar/descodificar (o como se llame)
<Jakeukalane> ?
<mimecar> desde linux no he probado eso
<mimecar> si no previsualizas el video el tiempo que tarda openshot sera el mínimo
<Reisilver> bien jackeukalane
<Reisilver> editas video con gnu linux jejejejejejej
<Moztruitu> uhmm
<Moztruitu> hols
<Moztruitu> hola
<Moztruitu> hi
<TrueNhero1> como limito la descarga de transmission a dos torrent a la vez no mas?
<mimecar> no hace falta que saludes tantas veces
<mimecar> TrueNhero1: a dos torrents y mantener los otros a máxima velocidad no se si se puede
<TrueNhero1> mimecar: no, me refiero a dos a maxima velocidad, y el resto en cola
<mimecar> pon los otros en pausa
<Reisilver> deja al hombre saludar, está emocianado por entrar al canal
<mimecar> o configura en las preferencias del programa que solo tengas dos descargas al mismo tiempo
<TrueNhero1> mimecar: eso estoy buscando pero no veo la opcion
<Reisilver> que programa usas pa descargar torrents
<Reisilver> ¿?
<mimecar> deluge
<Reisilver> a ver
<TrueNhero1> si pauso y terminan las dos siguientes no se ponen a andar solas
<TrueNhero1> transmission uso
<Reisilver> mimecar en la parte inferior del programa hay unos dibujos los ves
<mimecar> en la barra inferior si
<Reisilver> hay una de conexiones
<Reisilver> sip
<Reisilver> esa
<Reisilver> donde hay dos computadoras prueba con eso man
<Reisilver> por cierto alguien usa Tucan en vez de JDownloader
<fosco_> yo uso tucan
<TrueNhero1> y es mejor deluge que transmission?
<mimecar> deluge es multiplataforma
<TrueNhero1> deluge puede continuar las descargas de transmission?
<mimecar> no lo se
<Reisilver> si estoy comenzando a usar tucan para ver como va este programa y sí me  sirve a pesar de ser una versión alpha
<mimecar> usar programas en versión alfa no es buena idea
<Reisilver> mimecar Bienvenido al ,mundo del sofware libre así se comienza primero son alphas y con ayuda de los usuarios y desarrolladores se logra un mejor producto para la comunidad
<mimecar> una versión alfa puede contener errores importantes
<Reisilver> lo crees?¿
<mimecar> es una versión inicial
<Reisilver> bueno como dije es una versión alpha pero funciona jejejejejeje
<Reisilver> además el icono mola es un Tucan
<mimecar> ...
<alexanderunifiis> Yo intento usar tucan recientemente como gestor de descargas, pero, no me funciona con servidores ftp, pero es bueno para rapidshare, megaupload, etc, a diferencia de jdownloader que consume muchos recursos.
<Reisilver> es increíble cuanta gente en el canal
<Reisilver> sip
<Reisilver> le di una oportunidad a tucan en vez de JDownloader
<Reisilver> porque tb lo uso
<mimecar> consumirá más recursos pero es multiplataforma
<mimecar> es el precio a pagar
<alexanderunifiis> tucan tambien es multiplataforma. (aunque version alfa)
<Reisilver> dejan a mi Tucan en paz sólo porque es alpha no deben discriminarlo, ya sale la beta.....pronto
<Reisilver> jaajjajaajajaja
<alexanderunifiis> Si, aun siendo alfa, es muy bueno, eso si.
<Reisilver> claro lo estoy usando
<Nev3rmind> tucan es bueno? tiene web client?
<enjuto> buenas
<enjuto> una preguntilla asi tonta
<enjuto> no consigo cambiar la combinacion de teclas "boton super + M"
<enjuto> que hace  los colores de la ventana se pongan como en negro... no se el nombre tecnico...
<lord_> irc.freenode.net
<enjuto> alguien me echa un cable
<xangua> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<xangua> con ese configuras todos los efectos de compiz enjuto
<ammielpm> saludos ubunteros! tengo una duda , quiero actualizar los drivers Nvidia, queria preguntarles si es recomendable desintalar primero los viejos?
<enjuto> muchas gracias xangua :D
<enjuto> es que intente cambiando en combinacion de teclas
<enjuto> pero nada
<enjuto> ahora ya me va la combinacion k puse, muchas gracias una vez mas
<lord_> buenas tardes
<lord_> #irchelp
<Theluxer> hola gente tengo un problema instale ubuntu 10.10 todo funciona de maravilla pero tengo problemas con el sonido mi targeta es VIA y cuando lo configuro en 5.1 me sale sonido muy bajo y muy trasheado osea como muy sucio
<Theluxer> nose que hacer
<lord_> nadie habla aqui :(
<Theluxer> yo toy
<Theluxer> xD
<Theluxer> pero si ta medio mudo el channel
<lord_> si
<lord_> necesito alguien k sepa mucho de wine no se donde buscar para k me ayuden
<Theluxer> q nesesitas
<Theluxer> soy nuevo
<Theluxer> pero quisas te pueda ayudar
<lord_> mira tengo duda con este comando
<lord_> patch: patch -p1 < filename.patch
<Theluxer> decime que es lo que queres lograr
<lord_> pues la idea es aplicar ese patch al wine
<lord_> estoy siguiendo una guia y no entiendo ese paso
<Theluxer> p0asame la guia
<lord_> http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=354696
<lord_> esa es la web
<Theluxer> no me carga 1 seg
<Theluxer> ok quieres instalar lol verdad?
<lord_> si
<lord_> es lo unico k me falta para dejar win
<Theluxer> que es lo que hace el lol
<Theluxer> para ir entendiendo
<lord_> lol es un game
<Theluxer> ok mira
<Theluxer> toy seguro
<Theluxer> que para aplicar ese parchje
<Theluxer> primero tienes q ir al directorio
<Theluxer> con el comando cfd
<Theluxer> CD
<lord_> si
<Theluxer> luego
<Theluxer> patch -p1 < patch1.patch
<Theluxer> patch -p1 < patch2.patch
<lord_> pero es codigo lo escribo y no pasa nada
<Theluxer> donde esta el parche
<Theluxer> en q carpeta
<lord_> yo lo guardo en la misma carperta se supone k lo tengo k guardar con el mismo nombre
<Theluxer> mira suponte q el archivo esta en home y se llama "carola"
<Theluxer> cd..
<Theluxer> cd..
<Theluxer> cd Home/
<Theluxer> y parcheas
<Theluxer> con el nombre
<Theluxer> patch -p1 < carola.patch
<Theluxer> osea
<Theluxer> lo deja con el nombre patch1.patch
<Theluxer> entras a la carpeta con el comando cd desde la terminal
<Theluxer> y luego patch -p1 < patch1.patch
<lord_> ahhhhhhh
<lord_> ahora si entiendo
<Theluxer> =)
<lord_> voy a intentarlo gracias
<Theluxer> de nada amigo
<Theluxer> es como el cmd de windows supongo
<Theluxer> solo tienes q estar en la carpeta y parchear
<Theluxer> =D
<lord_> si la navegacion por carpetas en la consola ya la se manejar
<lord_> lo unico k no entendia es como era ese comando
<lord_> creo aver si sale no :P
<Theluxer> probastes?
<lord_> no dame un momento
<lord_> siiii
<lord_> k bien muchas gracias ya funciono
<Theluxer> buenisimo
<Theluxer> me re alegro che
<Theluxer> =D
<lord_> :D
<lord_> ahora esperar la compilación se demora 15 min
<Theluxer> che gente alguien me puede ayudar a mi? con los drivers de sonido me funciona todo malk
<Theluxer> hu pobre jaja
<lord_> k mal no poderte ayudar soy algo nuevo y a mi ubuntu me reconocio todo sin problemas
<Theluxer> jaja si suele pasar me encanta linux pero eso del driver de sonido me ta matandoi
<Theluxer> si yo tmb soy re nuevo
<lord_> y ya miraste en san google?????
<Theluxer> toy buscando en todos lados
<Theluxer> pero nada
<Theluxer> estoy tmb en el channel de #ubuntu
<Theluxer> pero nadie repsonde
<lord_> =S
<Theluxer> lord
<Theluxer> tenes skype?
<lord_> si
<Theluxer> lord?
<Theluxer> che gente alguien q me ayude ya ni se q hacer
<Reisilver> HABLA tío
<Theluxer> mira
<Theluxer> tengo
<Theluxer> una targeta de audio via
<Theluxer> derrepente funciona derrepente no
<Theluxer> y cuando lo pongo en 5.1 me funciona con un sonido sucio
<Theluxer> muy sucio
<Theluxer> esto no me pasa en windows
<Theluxer> q hago?
<Reisilver> es una integrada, man debes usar pulse audio
<dabor> Theluxer, cuando se queda muda..probaste cerrando el firefox?
<Theluxer> no
<Reisilver> quizá con el alsa funcione mejor
<Theluxer> y creo q tengo pulse audi
<Theluxer> creo
<Theluxer> osea instale el 10.10 y hize update de rtodo
<Theluxer> devo de tener el pulse
<Theluxer> un dia desinstale el pulse y instale el alsa con una guia y me funcionaba igual
<Reisilver> espera hiciste el update desde el 10.04
<Theluxer> no
<Reisilver> a 10.10
<Theluxer> baje directamente el 10.10 de la pagina
<Reisilver> instalación limpia
<Theluxer> yt formatie
<Theluxer> si
<Reisilver> con el 10.04 tenías el mismo problema?¿
<Theluxer> no no tuve el 10.04
<dabor> Theluxer, podrias pasar el resultado de : lspci|grep Audio
<Theluxer> hace tiempo q no instalaba linux y la ultima q tuve fue 9 y algo
<Theluxer> si senor
<Reisilver> y la 9.10 te daba el mismo problema?¿
<Theluxer> cual seria el comando
<Reisilver> lspci|grep Audio
<Theluxer> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Theluxer> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<Reisilver> no sabía que Ati se metía al negocio de las tarjetas de audio
<Theluxer> pero ese no es mi device ese es el HD no lo uso
<Theluxer> de hecho ahora no tengo audi
<Theluxer> mira esto
<Theluxer> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=31f6de44403bc69f51b596e4e39bd80be4bd191e
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-25
<Theluxer> ??
<Reisilver> esa info es de tu PC, pero dime en este momento no tienes audio verdad
<Theluxer> si
<Theluxer> 0 audio
<Reisilver> que ya hay
<Theluxer> y recien funcionaba
<Reisilver> jojoojojojojojjojojoojojojojojojojojojojojo
<Theluxer> te puedo pasar 2 screenshots desde imageshack?
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> sabes TheLuxer
<Reisilver> yo tenía ese problema cuando usaba las distros basadas en el kernel 2.6.15 o 16 no recuerdo bien
<Theluxer> mira
<Theluxer> es q cuando usaba ubuntu
<Reisilver> pero cuando una aplicación usaba el audio otra no podía usarlo
<Theluxer> tenia otra pc
<Theluxer> esta la arme hace 2 meses
<Reisilver> tengo una soundblaster creative 5.1 jejejejeje en el ordenador principal y esa tarjeta con esos kernels no me daba ese problema
<Theluxer> http://www.imagengratis.org/images/pantallazqd6pq.png
<Reisilver> ahora estoy con un ordenador que no tiene tarjeta de sonido aparte, voy a hacer la prueba de que varias aplicaciones funcionen a la vez usando el audio
<Theluxer> mira cerre todo
<Theluxer> menos el irc
<Theluxer> y no funciona ni con el vlc ni con el rythmic
<cousteau> hay cosas que interaccionan para mal. Por ejemplo, Jack y Alsa.
<Reisilver> ejejejejejejejjeje ahora sí varias aplis tienen acceso a la tarjeta de sonido integrada,pero tu problema es distinto a ti se te va el audio
<Theluxer> pero el tema no es solo q se va el audi
<Theluxer> sino q cuando suena
<Theluxer> suena super sucio
<Theluxer> yo tengo pulse verdad?
<Theluxer> hay alguna manera de reinstalarlo?
<Theluxer> o instalar denuevo los drivers?
<cousteau> hmmm... a lo mejor se arregla yendo a gstreamer-properties y seleccionando Alsa en vez de PulseAudio
<Theluxer> mira ahora tenog sonido
<Theluxer> voyu a probar
<Reisilver> creo que con alsa te iría mejor
 * cousteau no entiende PulseAudio
<Reisilver> hola cousteau
<Theluxer> listo
<Theluxer> tengo sonido
<Reisilver> dónde está eso
<Theluxer> pero sucio
<Theluxer> q hago
<Theluxer> xD
<Reisilver> compartan
<Reisilver> tengo ubuntu 9.10 y el sonido va de la leche
<cousteau> Reisilver, no me acuerdo cómo se llamaba... el comando para abrirlo es gstreamer-properties
<Reisilver> sonido integrado
<Reisilver> ok
<cousteau> Theluxer, prueba Alt-F2 > gstreamer-properties
<Theluxer> toy dentro
<Theluxer> quisas el problema no sean los drivers
<cousteau> y cambias Complemento a Alsa
<Reisilver> sip lo mismo
<Theluxer> sino los codecs de sonid
<Reisilver> Gracias cousteau
<Theluxer> puse alsa
<cousteau> Theluxer, con qué aplis te va mal el sonido?
<Theluxer> ahjora q hago
<Theluxer> con todas
<Theluxer> xD
<Theluxer> osea
<Theluxer> con musicas nomas
<Theluxer> quisas sean los codecs esos de mp3 q te pide instalar
<cousteau> Theluxer, bueno, prueba ahora a ver
<Theluxer> probe
<Theluxer> suena mal
<Theluxer> mira
<Theluxer> entre denuvo
<Theluxer> a gestreamer
<Theluxer> las općiones q habiua puesto
<Theluxer> re revirtieron
<Theluxer> como q no se salvan
<cousteau> prueba cambiándolas y dando a "Prueba" cada vez, para ver qué tal
<Theluxer> suena bien el pitido
<Theluxer> luego medio sucio
<Theluxer> como interferencia
<cousteau> eeeh! tienes el sonido demasiado alto
<Theluxer> mm aver
<cousteau> creo que lo óptimo está entre "Sin amplificar" y "100%"
<cousteau> por encima de 100% distorsiona
<Theluxer> como pongo eso
<Theluxer> aca dice
<Theluxer> sin amplificar 100%
<Theluxer> como cambio eso
<cousteau> Theluxer, lo estoy viendo donde pone "Preferencias de sonido"
<dabor> Theluxer, rmmod snd_hda_intel
<dabor> Theluxer, modprobe snd_hda_intel model=asus
<Theluxer> eso q es
<dabor> fijate si te sirve eso
<Theluxer> xD
<cousteau> arrastra el dial de sonido a donde pone 100%
<Theluxer> es un comando?
<dabor> Theluxer, son 2 comandos
<cousteau> y en todo caso sube el volumen a los altavoces
<dabor> Theluxer, uno descarga un modulo y el otro lo carga
<Theluxer> haber
<cousteau> mira también lo del volumen...
<Theluxer> el primer comando
<Theluxer> me tiro erro
<Theluxer> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<Theluxer> y tengo todo cerrado
<cousteau> prueba primero a bajar el volumen
<Theluxer> lo bajke
<Theluxer> pero sigue en sin amplificar 100%
<Theluxer> es decir lo puse en la mitad
<Theluxer> mira
<cousteau> a ver... "Sin amplificar" "100%" son marcas que indican dónde estaría "sin amplificar" y dónde al "100%"
<Theluxer> no entiendo
<Theluxer> les pido disculpas si lo hago lento soy bastante nuevo y realmente aprecio muxo que esten aca ayudando gente como yo
<Theluxer> realmente lo aprecio muxo
<Theluxer> http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=pantallazhj6eh.png
<cousteau> que si pones el control deslizante donde la rayita que pone "100%", estará al 100%; si lo pones a la izquierda estará a menos y si lo pones a la derecha estará a más
<Nev3rmind> alguien usa htop?
<Theluxer> donde lo puse esta bien?
<Theluxer> http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=pantallazhj6eh.png
<cousteau> bien... ahora mismo está por encima de "Sin amplificar", pero por debajo de "100%"; debería oírse aceptablemente
<Theluxer> si pero muy bajo
<cousteau> con qué tienes el sonido? altavoces?
<Theluxer> si
<Theluxer> un hometheater
<cousteau> auriculares? es un portátil? cómo?
<Theluxer> teather
<cousteau> ah... pues súbele el volumen
<Theluxer> son 5 altavoces y un subuffer
<cousteau> supongo que tendrá un control de volumen
<Theluxer> se escucha bastante bien ahora
<Theluxer> era eso?
<cousteau> sip
<Theluxer> taba amplificado?
<Theluxer> gernte
<Theluxer> gente
<Theluxer> no tienen idea
<Theluxer> lo que les agradesco
<cousteau> estaba _demasiado_ amplificado, y se "recortaba" la señal
<Theluxer> la ayuda
<Theluxer> =)
<Theluxer> ESAAAAAAAAAAA
<Theluxer> =D
<Theluxer> alguno tiene skype?
<Nev3rmind> en ubuntu?
<Theluxer> pregunto si tienen usuarios de skype
<omikron4> Nev3rmind: me temo que no usa nadie htop , se inclinan por el conky
<Theluxer> =)
<omikron4> yo tengo skype Theluxer
<Nev3rmind> htop lo uso para monitorear un servidor q tengo en casa
<Theluxer> omikron
<Theluxer> pasame q te agrego
<omikron4> omikron22
<Nev3rmind> queria saber alguna forma de q guarde un log para el uso del cpu y algunos procesos
<omikron4> pero no lo tengo conectado
<Theluxer> yo soy  "baronvontito
<Theluxer> solo me faltaria hacer q mi micro funicone
<Theluxer> xD
<cousteau> Nev3rmind, ni idea, pero mira en el manual de htop, busca "log"
<cousteau> a lo mejor existe
<omikron4> si le das golpes te saldran los niveles. Theluxer
<Nev3rmind> gracias, me dicen como dirijir los mensajes en el irc? no estoy acostumbrado a usarlo
<Nev3rmind> en el xchat
<Genelyk> Ola
<omikron4> Genelyk: wave
<Genelyk>  alguien sabe  como hacer para que un usblive guarde la session
<Theluxer> MICROPHONE 1 MICROPONE 2 O LINE IN
<Theluxer> sorry por caps
<Theluxer> ninguno me detecta la voz creo
<Theluxer> ta prendido y es el mismo q usoi en window
<omikron4> lo tenias que haber grabado con persistente Genelyk
<Genelyk> eso quiero
<Genelyk> como lo grabo como persistente
<dabor> Nev3rmind, dirigir los mensajes?
<Genelyk> en el trabajo me an  dicho q haga auditoria  a las claves de los accespoint del establecimiento
<omikron4> de que distro es la live, Genelyk?
<Genelyk> y para no estar con cd prefiero crear un usblive de wifiway
<Nev3rmind> claro por ejemplo como vos ahora dabor, el nombre al principio lo pones vos a mano, o tenes algun shortcut para  qponga el nombre q selecciones
<Theluxer> no no me funciona el micro
<dabor> Nev3rmind, escribo las primeras letras y presiono tab
<omikron4> si es wifiway en consola... changes 128 si son 128Mb lo que quieres hacer persistente
<Nev3rmind> dabor, gracias
<omikron4> de todas formas esto es ubuntu
<Genelyk> mmmmmmmm
<Genelyk> eso lo escribo
<Genelyk> en q momento
<Genelyk> ?
<omikron4> Genelyk: una vez has entrado
<Theluxer> pq algunas cosas que cambio en el alsa mixer cuando cierro se vuelven a ser como antes?
<omikron4> abres la consola y escribe eso...si quieres 500 ... changes 500 Genelyk
 * omikron4 se va a la piltra ZzZzzZ
<dabor> Theluxer, alsactl store
<Genelyk> ashaa
<Theluxer> no paso nada
<Theluxer> q hace ese comando?¡
<Genelyk> una pregunta mas
<Genelyk>  en mi usb  puedo crear una carpeta}
<dabor> Theluxer, que esperabas que pase?
<Theluxer> nose
<Theluxer> xD
<dabor> Theluxer, te guarda la configuración de alsa
<Theluxer> no entendi
<dabor> <Theluxer> pq algunas cosas que cambio en el alsa mixer cuando cierro se vuelven a ser como antes?
<Genelyk> y le puedo poner otros archivos ?
<Theluxer> sew
<Genelyk> opkz
<Genelyk>  a reiiciar
<Theluxer> en el alsamixer
<Theluxer> tego q tener activado
<Theluxer> el input source?
<cousteau> supongo... Yo lo que uso es un programa que se llama QAMix, que es bastante sencillito
<cousteau> tiene una pestaña "Captura"
<Theluxer> haber lo instalo
<Theluxer> instalado
<Theluxer> ta todo en lock
<Theluxer> es asi?
<cousteau> en la pestaña "Captura", comprueba que aparezca "Activate"
<cousteau> y "Capture Source: Mic"
<Theluxer> sip
<cousteau> y que el volumen no esté a 0
<Theluxer> ta en  100
<Theluxer> http://piczasso.com/i/61l4r.png
<cousteau> lo que no sé es dónde está el selector de entrada... a mí me deja elegir entre "Line in", "Mic", "CD", "Mix"...
<Theluxer> aca tmb aparece
<Theluxer> http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=pantallazon5go.png
<cousteau> no, pero en la pestaña "Capture"
<cousteau> algo así: http://imagebin.org/139751
<cousteau> pero vamos, si no te da esa opción, será que tu tarjeta no la tiene...
<Theluxer> xD
<Theluxer> nose q hacer
<cousteau> pues no se me ocurre nada
<cousteau> en gstreamer-properties tienes la entrada y la salida puesta en ALSA?
<Theluxer> si listo
<Marcela> buenas noches tengo una inkietud
<dabor> Marcela, pregunta que si alguien sabe te podria responder
<cousteau> Theluxer, pues si con eso no funciona, no se me ocurre nada más
<Marcela> lo que pasa esque grabe el sistema de ubuntu en mi pc
<Marcela> y cuando lo voy a apagar c me tilda, es decir aparece solamente en fondo de ubuntu y lo demás c apaga
<Marcela> alguien me podria ayudar porfavor
<dabor> Marcela, estas diciendo que instalaste Ubuntu en tu PC?
<Marcela> si
<cousteau> vamos, que se queda colgado al apagar...
<Marcela> la verdad no se ke hacer con eso
<cousteau> te pasa desde que lo instalaste, o de repente dejó de funcionar?
<Marcela> desde que lo instale
<dabor> Marcela, abriendo una terminal que pasa si ejecutas halt o shutdown -h?
<dabor> Marcela, eso te apaga la PC
<Marcela> no me encuentro trabajando bn en el pc y cuando voy a apagarlo se me tilda
 * cousteau se retira
<cousteau> lo tienes al día de actualizaciones?
<Marcela> si
<dabor> Marcela, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/133005
<cousteau> a lo mejor haciendo   sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-power-manager   se reinstala y se arregla
<dabor> Marcela, eso te permitiria ver los logs al iniciar y al apagar como para ver alguna info de error
<cousteau> incluso, quitando "quiet" saldrían aún más mensajes
<cousteau> bueno, ahora sí que me voy a dormir
<Marcela> me van a disculpar pero se muy poco de esto quede en las mismas con eso de sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<dabor> Marcela, es un comando que se ejecuta abriendo una terminal
<Marcela> y como c abre una terminal
<dabor> Marcela, Aplicaiones-herramientas-accesorios-terminal
<Marcela> gracias
<Marcela> voy a mirar haber si me da
<seyacat> hola
<Marcela> despues de escribir esto en la terminal sudo gedit /etc/default/grub me pide un password
<seyacat> es el password de tu usuario Marcela
<Marcela> no me da con mi pass
<seyacat> Talvez tengas caracteres raros, y no lo notas, o mayusculas
<Marcela> no lo estoy escribiendo igual y no me da
<seyacat> escibelo en la linea de comandos para verificar ç
<seyacat> te sale un error de error de password? o que error te da? Marcela
<Marcela> dice login incorrect
<dabor> Marcela, la passwd no se ve cuando lo estas escribiendo
<seyacat> al comienzo de la linea de comandos sale tu usuario? Marcela
<Marcela> si
<seyacat> entonces no hat vueltas que darle, esa contraseña es la de tu usuario, no hay otra
<seyacat> debes estarla escribiendo mal
<Nev3rmind> fijate las mayusculas sino estan puestas
<Marcela> ps yo entro a la terminal de esta manera Control+Alt+F1
<seyacat> Marcela, escribela en la linea de comandos para que veas que es lo que estas escribiendo mal, me refiero a que solo la escribas, no cuando esta oculta
<Marcela> luego escribo sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Marcela> luego me aparece k escriba la contraseña la escribo y dice k esta mal
<seyacat> Marcela, tabien piedes escribirla en el editor de texto, y luego la copias en la consola la pegas con shit+insert
<seyacat> no puede fallar
<seyacat> Marcela, exactamente cual es el mensaje de error
<Marcela> login incorret
<seyacat> Me suena a que quieres loguear con el comando
<seyacat> XD
<seyacat> en ves del comando pon, marcela y luego el password
<seyacat> XD
<dabor> Marcela, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<seyacat> No te puede salir login incorrect, si esta logueado, el problema es que debes loguear primero
<Marcela> logue k?
<seyacat> XD
<magu42> [23:19]<dabor> Marcela, Aplicaciones-herramientas-accesorios-terminal
<seyacat> Marcela, no te rindas, al comienzo es dificil :)
<Marcela> en herramientas : me sale herramientas del sistema me aparece un icono del conpiz
<dabor> seyacat, si abre una terminal no necesita loguearse
<magu42> Marcela⟿ aplicaciones//accesorios//terminal
<seyacat> dabor, si dice login incorrect, seguro no es problema del sudo, sale esto
<seyacat> Sorry, try again.
<seyacat> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<Marcela> ya
<dabor> Marcela, si todavia no abriste una terminal, no me imagino donde estas pegando el comando
<dabor> Marcela, es que paso te indica login incorrect??
<Marcela> si ya lo organize
<hkm> !ubunteros
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ubunteros'.
<hkm> !ubunters
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ubunters'.
<Marcela> bueno muchachos muchas gracias a todos me fue de gran ayuda si alguna cosita vuelvo por ak a molestarlos
<seyacat> XD Marcela
<seyacat> Marcela, nos dejas con la duda cual fue el error
<Marcela> la verdad ni idea pero apenas sepa cual fue el error c los comunico de igual muchas gracias
<seyacat> XD creo que era un error bien tonto, por eso no conto, bien por ella no conosco muchas mujeres que usen ubuntu
<dabor> debian women
<seyacat> seguro es fea
<linoge> o.O
<linoge> xD
<arp-> nah
<Nev3rmind> Oo
<ivedci89-desktop> HAY MANERA DE SABER QUÉ ipS ENTRARON A MI ESCRITORIO EN UBUNTU 10.04?
<arp-> no uses mayusculas por favor
<ivedci89-desktop> tampoco es tan grave loco... solo me equivoque es evidente, estaba el Mayus activo.....
<arp-> ok, solo es una sugerencia
<arp-> que software de VNC estas usando?
<ivedci89-desktop> arp- perdon me habia ido... solo ese que viene con el mismo Ubuntu
<dzup2> se metieron a tu ć via vnc y te jugaron una mala?
<ivedci89-desktop> no, todavia no se mandaron ningun moco, pero sé que alquien se metio!...
<dzup2> de quien sospecha?
<ivedci89-desktop> porque me sale ese cartel de que "Otro usuario está usando su escritorio"
<ivedci89-desktop> por ahora de nadie... solo recuerdo que la IP comanzaba con 190.4X.XXX.XXX
<linoge> xD
<dzup2> y como sabe que era esa ip? trae un log o algo?
<linoge> no hay logs que registren el login en /var/log/ ?
<dzup2> que tiene el puerto vnc abierto desde su ip externa?
<dzup2> o...si no es asi, fue uno de sus subnet
<ivedci89-desktop> es que cuando te aparece el aviso de que alquien se conecto a tu escritorio, te alcahuetea la IP... al igual que aqui cuando alguien entra al chat...
<dzup2> ips 190 son externas, podrianser 192.168 10.x et
<dzup2> si tienes el router para rutear el puerto de vnc a tu pc directamente, entonces podria ser alguien de afuera
<dzup2> ...pero si no...sospecha de el tipo que te quiere montar a tu novia.
<ivedci89-desktop> estoy seguro que era alguien de afuera porque si bien tengo varios PCs en mi casa en ese momento éste era el unico encendido...
<ivedci89-desktop> a mi novia solo la monto yo jeje...
<dzup2> reviza, creo el puerto 5900 es vnc, fijate si tu router lo tiene abierto
<ivedci89-desktop> yo lo deje abierto...
<arp-> 5800/5900
<dzup2> ...comunmente si esta NATeado
<arp-> esos 2 bindea
<dzup2> ahh, asi como dice arp-
<dzup2> entonces si estas bajo ataque externo
<dzup2> pues, entonces ...cambiale el puerto del VNC a otro ... 59999 o algo asi
<dzup2> y si no funciona, pues acepte filtros con el MAC etc
<arp-> la MAC en una IP publica?
<arp-> que decis?
<arp-> :S
<dzup2> no ...la MAC de la maquina ...en el server
<dzup2> un tipo de filtro
<arp-> em
<arp-> eso va filtrar nomas dentro de la red
<dzup2> hey, pero eso seria mucho, como mejor una firewall etc
<dzup2> mucho problema para vnc , mejor deshabilitalo heh
<arp-> ja
<arp-> si vas a conectar desde una laptop persona por ejemplo
<arp-> lo mas seguro es hacer una VPN
<arp-> sin dejar el puerto expuesto al exterior de la red
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno... ya desactivé el puerto jeje... segurio era mi ex-novia --- con ella soliamos controlarnos los escritorios para ayudarnos...
<dzup2> no m....
<arp-> j0
<dzup2> ...pong!
<aleiex> hola alguien sabe como saber cual es mi arquitectuyra en windows 7?
<arp-> j0
<arp-> aleiex
<arp-> Propieades de Sistema
<arp-> y mira el detalle del CPU
<ivedci89-desktop> windows no tiene arquitextos, son todos piratas
<arp-> oO
<arp-> se refiere a la arquitectura , si es 32 o 64 Bit
<ivedci89-desktop> el dia que exista un antivirus bueno de verdad, windows desaparece, pues el virus es el  mismo windows...
<punkmexic> alguien puede ayudarme a que mi ubuntu no muestre las franjas negras en mi laptop? (widescreen) muestra pedazos negros a la derecha e izq. cuando pongo resolucion de 800 o la de 1024 con la de 1200 si se ve bien pero quiero que todas se estiren
<aleiex> mmm
<aleiex> fijense que cuando queiro instalar ubuntu 10.10 en my toshiba satellite pro core i3
<aleiex> no me deja
<aleiex> a menos que ponga acpi=off
<aleiex> según me dijo un cuate que es a lo mejor porque no soporta 64  bits
<aleiex> pero si no soportara porque puedo entrar en el live cd
<Guest690000> holz
<Guest690000> hola
<Guest690000> como activo compiz standalone en lxde?
<fosco_> buenos días
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Sirgado> buenas
<Sirgado> alguien sabe si hay alguna empresa en españa que ofrezca SAT sobre Ubuntu?
<Sirgado> o red de emrpesas?
<Sirgado> o solo hay pequeños negocios muy localizados que lo hacen?
<fosco_> ni idea
 * alexneb a comer!!
<angelitote> hola como puedo saber si mi scaner ha sido detectado por ubuntu?
<fosco_> angelitote: vas a aplicaciones - graficos - Simple Scan
<fosco_> en Documento - Preferencias - Origen debe aparecer tu escaner
<angelitote> no hay dispositivos disponibles pero cuando hago sane-find-scanner -q me sale que hay uno instalado
<fosco_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<fosco_> mirate eso a ver si te ayuda
<angelitote> ok thanks
<NicolasX> holaaaaaaaaaa
<NicolasX> como estan
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<samycot> Alguien sabe montar un servidor de archivos? con ubuntu server.
<erUSUL> samycot: la pregunta es demasiado genérica. servidor de archivos para quien? maquinas windows? --> busca un tutorial de samba.
<samycot> Lo que pasa es que tengo 3 maquinas y no tienen suficiente espacio en el disco duro y alguien por ahi me dijo que deberia montarme un servidor y tengo una computadora no muy actual y podia volverla un servidor de archivos. 3 computadoras 2 estan con windows y 1 con Ubuntu
<samycot> Preguntaba eso de ubuntu server por que tambien me dijieron que no habia problema que si le ponia ubuntu server las maquinas de windows tambien podian leer lo que estaria en el servidor de archivos de ubuntu server.
<erUSUL> samycot: si con samba las maquinas windows podran acceder
<fer12> hola que diferencia hay entre instalar debian e instalar ubuntu?
<samycot> Tengo una pregunta importantisima...
<fer12> cual me será mas facil de usar?
<fer12> que ventajas tiene uno u otro?
<erUSUL> fer12: que crees que te vamos a recomendar aqui?
<fer12> :D
<fer12> lo mejor?
<samycot> eh visto en algunos lugar que oviamente tienen varios servidores o un servidor pero oviamente cada uno no tiene un monitor... necesesariamente c necesita un monitor no creo la verda no se? pero si no necesito el monitor como le hare para encenderlo y programarlo? esa parte si no la entiendo.
<fer12> que diferencias hay? es lo mismo instalar cualquier linux? o hacen cosas distintas?
<Nev3rmind> samycot, q es lo que queres montar, un servidor? con linux?
<erUSUL> samycot: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<erUSUL> samycot: lo normal es usar ssh para administrar maquinas sin monitor
<erUSUL> fer12: las diferencias a grades rasgos son minimas
<samycot> si si un servidor de archivos con linux mas especificamente con Ubuntu server
<Nev3rmind> solo de archivos lo queres, osea de respaldo y media?
<fer12> y cual es mas facil de aprender??
<samycot> Muchas gracias erUSUL por la ayuda y por el link una pregunta mas a que te refieres con ssh
<erUSUL> !ssh
<kubot> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<erUSUL> samycot: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<samycot> grcias-
<Nev3rmind> samycot, te recomiendo q le heches un vistazo a amahi
<Nev3rmind> se instala bajo fedora
<erUSUL> samycot: tb puedes usar el servicio web de configuracion de samba swat
<Nev3rmind> pero trae muchas cosas interesantes para potenciar
<Nev3rmind> yo lo use y lo manejo x consola desde otra pc
<samycot> Grcias a tds vy a revisar tds esas sugerencias, grcias.
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> el otro dia fosco me recomendo un monitor de red de consola
<seyacat> no recuerdo el nombre
<fosco_> seguramente fue iptraf
<seyacat> iptraf exacto, gracias fosco
<fosco_> de nada
<argentico75> hola
<argentico75> alguno me puede dar una manito con un problema?
<argentico75> me desaparecio la placa de red. ifconfig me da solo "lo"
<argentico75> reinicié, puse otra plaquita en su lugar, pero nada
<argentico75> eth0 no esta
<fosco_> argentico75, piensa que es lo que cambiaste para q eso pasara
<fosco_> no es normal que desaparezca eth0
<argentico75> es que no se cambio nada. la compu es una maquina vieja que tenemos conectada todo el tiempo
<argentico75> y esta practicamente abandonada
<fosco_> quizá una actualizacion del sistema...
<argentico75> ?
<argentico75> y como se hace eso cuando no funciona la lan?...
<argentico75> jeje
<fosco_> digo que quizá eso lo provocó
<argentico75> pero no puede desaparecer por no estar actualizada
<NicolasX> has un ifup eth0
<xtbgod> Tengo el wine y quiero ejecutar un .exe pero al parecer el propietario es root .. como hago para ejecutarlo como root?
<aguitel> argentico75, pone:sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<fosco_> xtbgod, no necesitas ser root
<omikron4> pos sera sudo wine archivo.exe , aunque lo normal es que no vengan con permisos de ejecucion los archivos de windows, xtbgod
<angelitote> hola
<fosco_> lo que sí necesitas es que sea ejecutable
<aguitel> ifconfig eth0 up
<angelitote> estoy haciendo un usb boot con grub2 y necesito las instrucciones del menuentry de grub2 para arrancar la instalacion de windows xp desde el usb. he extraido los archivos de la iso de windows xp al usb pero no consigo hacer el boot
<omikron4> es que los archivos de la iso de win2 lo normal es que sean para instalacion y no para copia angelitote
<angelitote> vi en un manual (con grub legacy que no funciono) que extraia los archivos de la iso y arrancaba con el archivo setupldr.bin de la carpeta i386 de win2
<omikron4> en todo caso, deberias primero instalarlo en el usb(yo no se como) y despues editar el grub angelitote
<VADER> hola canall
<omikron4> canal no esta hoy VADER, jajaja
<VADER> te reiste soloo
<luckatoni> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<argentico75> ifup no levanta nada
<NicolasX> una pregunta
<NicolasX> argentico
<NicolasX> tienes el cable de red conectado
<NicolasX> ?
<seyacat_> hola ubuntures
<seyacat_> ubunteros
<seyacat_> como hago para saber si en mi red hay conflictos de ip
<mimecar> ¿usas dhcp?
<seyacat_> si uso dhcp y estaticas
<mimecar> pon las estáticas en otro rando de IP's y limita las que usa el servidor dhcp
<mimecar> rango
<erUSUL> seyacat_: pues usa solo una cosa ;P o configura el servidor dhcp ( si puedes ) para que reserve un rango para las estaticas
<jvargas90> hola como usar un comando en linux que me me remplace una linea de texto por otra en un directorio
<erUSUL> jvargas90: en todos los archivos de un directorio ?
<jvargas90> sip
<erUSUL> jvargas90: for f in dir/*; do sed -i 's/linea/remplazo/' "$f"; done
<erUSUL> jvargas90: ten en cuenta que sed -i destruye los enlaces simbolicos
<erUSUL> jvargas90: si quieres que sea recursivo ( incluyendo subdirectorios ) usa find
<jvargas90> digamos en los archivos dice HOLA y los quiero cambiar por ADIOS
<jvargas90> como seria
<erUSUL> jvargas90: for f in dir/*; do sed -i 's/HOLA/ADIOS/' "$f"; done
<jvargas90> en el directorio /homa/jvargas
<jvargas90> y para que sea recursivo
<jvargas90> ?
<erUSUL> jvargas90: algop asi--> find dir/ -type f -exec sed -i 's/linea/remplazo/' {} \;
<jvargas90> gracias
<jvargas90> donde dice dir le pongo el directorio
<erUSUL> jvargas90: evidente, no?
<jvargas90> jeje
<jvargas90> otra pregunta seria
<jvargas90> eso se aplica a los que esten dentro
<jvargas90> del directorio
<jvargas90> por ejemplo en un archivo dice hola
<jvargas90> y en el otro
<jvargas90> adios
<jvargas90> pero esta dentro de los archivos
<jvargas90> todos son de php
<fosco_> y la pregunta es?
<seyacat_> hola ubuntues
<seyacat_> perdon que sali, como puede hacer un request de dhpc, pero solo como para saber que equipos reciben peticiones de dhcp
<jvargas90> yo use para encontrar todos los archivos que contiene la info que quiero cambiar grep -nHIrF -- var/www/htdocs/joomla_inamu /home/jvargas90/
<jvargas90> pero yo ocupo cambiar
<jvargas90> el patron que se encuentra por otro
<jvargas90> como hago eso??
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<jvargas90> como puedo cambiar el patron varios archivos?
<cousteau> erUSUL, sed tiene modo -R
<cousteau>  sed -i 's/linea/remplazo/' -R dir
<jvargas90> pero eso lo cambia en el contenido del archivo
<cousteau> a ver, a ver... qué quieres hacer exactamente?
<cousteau> donde pone "/var/www/htdocs/joomla_inamu/" que ponga "/home/jvargas90/"?
<jvargas90> en el contenido de varios de texto esta este patron hola, que tal..... el cual lo quiero cambiar por adios, hasta la luego
<cousteau> o cómo?
<mimecar> jvargas90: modificar a mano los archivos de joomla no es buena idea
<mimecar> lo que quieres hacer no tiene mucho sentido
<cousteau> es decir, si fuese un solo archivo harías   sed -i 's/hola/adios/' archivo
<jvargas90> exacto pero son varios
<jvargas90> en un directorio
<cousteau> sed -i 's/hola/adios/' -R directorio
<cousteau> haz copia de seguridad antes, por si acaso
<jvargas90> okas
<cousteau> (mira antes cómo se usa sed, no vayas a hacer algo que no sea lo que quieres)
<cousteau> haz una prueba antes: copia uno de esos archivos a /tmp, y haz   sed -i 's/hola/adios/' /tmp/archivo
<jvargas90> esta bien
<cousteau_> le he metido una patada al cable telefónico y se me ha desenchufado; ¿qué fue lo último que dije?
<jvargas90> si funciona para un archivo
<jvargas90> voy a probar con varios
<jvargas90> bueno con un directorio
<yarinse> hola, ayuda con la traduccion de kaddress.... como instalo mas opciones de language?
<mimecar> instala los idiomas de kde
<jvargas90> no funciona para directorio
<mimecar> yarinse: kaddressbook está traducido al español
<cousteau> jvargas90, estás incluyendo la opción -R?
<jvargas90> sip
<yarinse> mimecar, el que he instalado yo no... solo tiene language=english...
<cousteau> ehm... vale, -R era para grep, no para sed
<mimecar> instala los idiomas de kde
<jvargas90> entonces como le hago?
<mimecar> kde-l10n-Spanish creo que era el paquete
<mimecar> busca en el centro de software "l10n"
<cousteau> pues tendrás que usar lo que dijo erUSUL: find dir/ -type f -exec sed -i 's/linea/remplazo/' {} +
<yarinse> mimecar, vale, gracias...
<mimecar> luego seleccionas el idioma en el centro de control de kde
<jvargas90> bien si sirvio
<jvargas90> pero ahora ocupo cambiar esta linea
<jvargas90> por /var/www/
<arp-> ?
<jvargas90> a esta /var/homa
<jvargas90> como hago
<arp-> que queres cambiar
<jvargas90> la linea de los archivos que dice
<jvargas90> /var/www
<jvargas90> por
<jvargas90> /var/homa
<arp-> que archivos dicen eso
<arp-> ?
<jvargas90> todos
<cousteau> bien, entonces yo no usaría barras para delimitar...   sed 's:/var/www/:/var/homa/:'
<arp-> todos cual?
<jvargas90> okas
<cousteau> ("homa"? y además, estás seguro de lo que haces?)
<arp-> los archivos html
<arp-> eso apunta a /
<jvargas90> era para explicar
<arp-> se considera /var/www, como /
<jvargas90> jejej
<arp-> en fin
<note> Hola muchachos tengo un problema muy grave... hace un par de dias me funciona el wlan (La Red Inalambriaca)... que debmo hacer?
<arp-> si te funciona, bien..
<arp-> no hagas nada
<arp-> xD
<note> arp- la cosa es que no funciona!
<arp-> "hace un par de dias me funciona el wlan "
<note> .. uhhy me come el no
<note> slo sineto hace un par dedias no me funciona el Wlan0
<arp-> ja
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> portatil?
<note> y sip
<arp-> la tenes activada desde el teclado
<arp-> o funcion del portatil
<arp-> ?
<note> sip y cuando mando un iwconfig la detecta
<arp-> abri una terminal
<note> sip
<arp-> pone
<arp-> iwconfig y decime que dice
<arp-> en la wlan0
<note> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<note>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<note>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<note>           Power Management:off
<note> :)
<note> arp-
<arp-> um
<arp-> el icono de red inalambrica
<arp-> que dice?
<note> arp- dispositivo no esta listo
<arp-> oO
<arp-> has reiniciado la maquina desde que pasa eso?
<note> arp- y claramente no esta conectado
<note> ... nada sale lo mismo....
<arp-> ok
<jvargas90> no me sirvio dice que falta un parametro para find
<jvargas90> :(
<arp-> repito, esta activada desde las funciones del portatil?
<arp-> es raro eso
<note> arp- ... pues se supone que el boton para ctivar y desactiva no funciona con ubuntu
<note> arp- por que simpre lo espichaba y no se desconectaba ni nada de es
<arp-> probalo...
<jvargas90> find /tmp/Nueva\ carpeta/  -type f -exec sed 's:/var/www/htdocs/joomla_inamu_web:/var/www/inmau:'
<jvargas90> que esta mal??
<note> arp- pues claramente si lo desactivo se desactiva la wlan0 pero si la activo no-conecta
<arp-> ok
<arp-> raro...
<note> arp-  y estoy leyecto como activarla... pero n dice mucho
<note> :S
<note> arp- ya encontre.. ajjajaja mira http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-865537-start-0.html
<note> :)
<cousteau> jvargas90, te falta el {} +
<cousteau>  find /tmp/Nueva\ carpeta/  -type f -exec sed 's:/var/www/htdocs/joomla_inamu_web:/var/www/inmau:' {} +
<hulex_ar> hola. alguien puede ayudarme a eliminar el ultimo panel de gnome?
<cousteau> ocúltalo
<cousteau> es que si lo eliminas no podrás, por ejemplo, ejecutar cosas con Alt-F2
<hulex_ar> lo tengo vacío y oculto pero al arrancar el sistema me aparece en primer plano
<hulex_ar> en vez de alt - f2 utilizo synapse con ctrl + space
<cousteau> se puede hacer que se oculte hacia uno de los lados
<cousteau> "Mostrar botones de ocultación"
<hulex_ar> asi lo tengo configurado pero al arrancar el sistema aparece en el centro de la pantalla y en primer plano. asi que cada vez debo ocultarlo hacia un costado. Me molesta, por eso quiero eliminarlo
<fosco_> hulex_ar, si estas seguro de que quieres quitarlo del todo yo te ayudo
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta gconf-editor
<mnemonic> nas
<hulex_ar> estoy seguro
<hulex_ar> listo
<fosco_> haz una busqueda de "required"
<fosco_> uno de los resultados será "panel"
<hulex_ar> obtuve dos resultados: /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<hulex_ar> y: /schemas/desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<fosco_> el primero
<hulex_ar> listo
<fosco_> llega hasta panel, el valor de la clave será gnome-panel
<fosco_> dale clic y borra "gnome-panel"
<fosco_> cierra sesion y al entrar verás q ya no carga el panel
<cousteau> siempre se puede abrir un terminal con Ctrl-Alt-T, no?
<hulex_ar> el valor de la clave lo tengo cambiado a avant-window-navigator
<fosco_> si en algun m omento quieres volver a tenerlo haces justo el proceso contrario
<cousteau> o sólo en mi ordenador porque tengo una config rara?
<Hilario105> Hola buenas
<fosco_> hulex_ar, pues en algun sitio tendrás q ejecute gnome-panel, mira en la otra entrada que te salía, y en sistema - preferencias - aplicaciones al inicio
<fosco_> cousteau, creo que es un atajo de teclado de gnome
<cousteau> ah, bien... entonces supongo que seguiría funcionando
<Hilario105> tengo un problema con una actualizacion de ubuntu creo que 8 a 9.0.4 escritorio gnome...
<hulex_ar> en la otra entrada que contiene required, la clave correspondiente a panel tiene el valor <schema> lo dejo así?
<Hilario105> ... no me reconoce el track-pad (el raton) y no me conecta a Internet
<fosco_> hulex_ar, no lo se, prueba a dejarla en blanco
<fosco_> Hilario105, esas versiones son muy antiguas
<fosco_> dudo q tengan soporte, porque no usas una version mas nueva?
<Hilario105> aunque puedo abrir un terminal y reconoce todas las teclas.
<Hilario105> si, gracias fosco_ es un portatil que me regalaron y la parte Ubuntu apenas la usaban ...
<jvargas90> find /var/www/html/inamu/ -type f -exec sed -i 's:/var/www/htdocs/joomla_inamu_web/:/var/www/html/inamu/:' {} \; como puedo hacer para que muestre lo que esta haciendo
<Hilario105> .. intente actualizar y la primera actualizacion que me ponia era la 9.0.4
<fosco_> Hilario105, yo instalaría de cero una 10.10
<jvargas90> como una forma verbose?
<Hilario105> bueno gracias fosco_ quizás sea lo más rapido, al fin y al cabo me da igual la configuracion que trae
<chiche> hola..
<chiche> hola..
<fosco_> hola
<chiche> hola fosco_
<chiche> sabes usar ubuntu?
<chiche> acabo de instalarlo
<fosco_> si tienes alguna duda en concreto planteala directamente
<fosco_> seguro que alguien puede ayudarte
<chiche> vale gracias
<chiche> este canal es para eso?
<fosco_> es un canal de soporte en español para ubuntu
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> holas
<Souchiro> oe chiche, eres de mexico?
<chiche> no de argentina pero vivo en españa
<chiche> en barcelona
<Souchiro> ah, lo decia por el nick. aqui te ayudaremos no problem
<chiche> existen mas canales en español
<chiche> que sean por temas o por lugares?
<Souchiro> solo soporte tecnico o nos van a decir algo
<Souchiro> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Hilario105> se puede usar una particion ntfs como /home?
<erUSUL> Hilario105: no
<Hilario105> gracias erUSUL
<Flesoft1> tengo instalado lamp, le puse alias al apache y ahroa no me funciona http://localhost/javascript/, me dijeron que debería ver al configuración del apache, como ago eso???
<Flesoft1> solo la carpeta con nombre javascript me sale You don't have permission to access /javascript/ on this server.
<Flesoft1> :( nadie me puede ayudar
<mimecar> ¿has preguntado?
<Flesoft1> tengo instalado lamp, le puse alias al apache y ahroa no me funciona http://localhost/javascript/, me dijeron que debería ver al configuración del apache, como ago eso???
<Flesoft1> solo la carpeta con nombre javascript me sale You don't have permission to access
<Flesoft1> avascript/ on this server.
<mimecar> ¿apache está funcionando?
<Flesoft1> si normal
<chiche> se puede usar este canal de chat con otro programa que no sea firefox?
<Flesoft1> solo el problema es con la carpeta javascript
<mimecar> chiche: con cualquier cliente de irc
<Flesoft1> usa pidgin
<mimecar> Flesoft1: tienes archivos en esa carpeta y no puedes acceder?
<Flesoft1> no puede acceder sale
<Flesoft1> You don't have permission to access /javascript/ on this server
<mimecar> ¿como has creado esa carpeta?
<Flesoft1> le cambio de nombre y accede normal
<mimecar> entonces está filtrando el nombre de la carpeta
<mimecar> usa otro nombre
<Flesoft1> clic derecho/crear una carpeta
<Flesoft1> hay alguna forma de darle permino en el apache
<Flesoft1> o como puedo la configuracion del apache
<mimecar> el problema desaparece si no llamas a la carpeta javascript
<mimecar> será lo más rápido
<fosco_> !apache | Flesoft1
<kubot> Flesoft1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flesoft1> esq el framework q uso, usa la carpeta javascript para guardar los .js
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que consultar la documentación de apache para evitar la protección
<mimecar> aunque si está activada será por alguna razón importante
<punkmexic> necesito ayuda con mi monitor widescreen de laptop  veo franjas negras a la izq y derecha cuando pongo la resolucion en 1024 o cuando la pongo en 800 mi laptop trae chip intel en graficos
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<punkmexic> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<punkmexic> si
<mimecar> en principio debería funcionar directamente
<mimecar> intel solo tiene un tipo de drivers
<zurdito> tengo un problemita ... me trajieron un cpu que el dueño agrego una ram ddr1 y era ddr2 , de ahi prende el cpu pero no da imagen ni el pitido al principio ... retire todas las memorias , pila , jumper y no ahi solucion . saque las memorias ram y tendria q hacer pitido pero no
<zurdito> se quemo el motherboard no ?
<erUSUL> punkmexic: a ver si el laptop es widescreen y pones una resolucion 1024x768 o 800x6000 es normal ver las franjas no? pon al resolucion nativa del monitor
<punkmexic> en otros sistemas operativos las franjas se pueden ocultar y estirar.. el escritorio
<punkmexic> quiero pensar que en ubuntu se puede ver.
<punkmexic> se puede estirar tambien
<erUSUL> estirar?
<mimecar> zurdito: posiblemente
<zurdito> mimecar:  oka !
<punkmexic> erUSUL,  si al estirarse la imagen desaparecen las marcas franjas negras
<mimecar> punkmexic: entonces el escritorio si que está funcionando como debe
<punkmexic> si funciona el escritorio pero me gustaria poder bajar la resolucion y no ver las franjas negras
<mimecar> las franjas negras no es del fondo?
<erUSUL> punkmexic: pues la verdad no se...
<punkmexic> alguien mas usa chip intel en sus graficos?
<note> hola hola!
<slatan> flanders?
<note> slatan... me ayudas.. activar la red inslambrica
<slatan> bah no se mucho sobre el tema, pero primero expon tu problema
<note> slatan mira en el icono de la red me muestra que el dispositivo n esta listo
<note> antes si servia...
<note> entones mire en el iwconfig en la terminal y si la detecta
<note> sin embargo le hize un sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas note?
<note> mimecar ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<note> sip
<note> mimecar sip... he actualizado
<mimecar> pega la salida de iwconfig en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<note> mimecar http://paste.ubuntu.com/572322/
<fzeta> orale huevones!! que honda? xD
<mimecar> note: esa tarjeta wifi está funcionando
<mimecar> ahora => sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<mimecar> NO lo pegues en pastebin
<mimecar> con ese comando te saldrán las redes que tienes a tu alcance
<note> mimecar la cosa es que no me sale ninguna red y se que ahy por lo menos una s tres al mi alrededor y tengo una  a 10 cm del portatil
<mimecar> con el comando tampoco?
<note> minecar :~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<note> wlan0     No scan results
<mimecar> que modelo de tarjeta wifi tienes?
<note> mimecar miro eso?
<mimecar> puede ser que tu tarjeta necesita paquetes extras para funcionar
<note> mimecar pero si hace 1 semana funcionaba!
<mimecar> entonces que ha cambiado?
<note> mimecar solo dejo de funcionar
<mimecar> ¿no ha sinstalado nada?
<note> mimecar .... solo el PostgreSQL
<mimecar> no se me ocurre que puede fallar
<note> mimecar... y una libreria que actualize que se llama libguicast1
<mimecar> a que programa corresponde esa librería?
<note> mimecar ya te digo
<cjohnston> hola
<slatan> ...
<cjohnston> Does 'difícil' change depending on what its talking about?
<slatan> =?
<guampa> cjohnston: what you mean? and this is better talk in #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cjohnston> guampa: I moved
<Jelou> Buenas tardes
<Jelou> estoy intentando añadir la clave pública de Spotify "gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.de.pgp.net --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E" pero me da un error, puede ser problema mío?
<erAbuelo> puede
<Jelou> a ti te funciona?
<erAbuelo> de todos modos a mi ese host no me va
<Jelou> es que da la casualidad que hace unos días lo intenté con el de Opera y me pasaba lo mismo, suerte que encontré el .key y lo bajé
<erAbuelo> prueba con wwwkeys.pgp.net
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado esa forma de importar la clave?
<guampa> Jelou: no conozco el host pero con ping no responde, el que si responde es www.keys.de.pgp.net
<tkw-one> buenas, tengo una pregunta algo curiosa... ¿porque algunos archivos en formato musical mp3 o CD no se les puede renombrar, o aun cuando se dejan renombrar, al visualizarlos en las listas de un reproductor de musica como rhytmtbox lo que aparece es el numero de pista que le correspondia en el CD o en nombre con el que venia originalmente.??
<erAbuelo> porque extrae la informacion de los tags
<Jelou> mimecar, qué forma?
<tkw-one> erAbuelo: esa respusta es para mi?
<erAbuelo> si
<mimecar> el comando que has puesto
<Jelou> lo pone en la web de Spotify, pero lo he visto en otras, por qué? es raro?
<mimecar> es raro que pongan en una web un servidor que no responde al ping
<erAbuelo> mimecar: algunos de los servers de keys llevan un tiempo caidos
<mimecar> los servidores de pgp?
<tkw-one> erAbuelo: hay algun programa para modificar los tag..?
<erAbuelo> sip, a los dos :)
<tkw-one> cual?
<erAbuelo> ni idea, yo no uso :)
<mimecar> easytag, rythmbox, clementine, songbird...
<tkw-one> oiga, porque parte del rhytmbox... yo no he visto esa opcion...?
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre una canción
<porsiacaso> guau!!!
<tkw-one> uy.... ya veo que perdi el examen de ubuntu por no tener idea de como editar un tag y menos que existiaran.. jajaja gracia
<porsiacaso> tkw-one, hicistes el examen de ubuntu?
<tkw-one> no, pero seguro me ubieran rajado por esa insignificancia.. jajaja
<mimecar> si en un examen de ubuntu te preguntan como editar un mp3, no es un examen muy serio
<porsiacaso> buf..............
<porsiacaso> no lo creo...
<porsiacaso> si te pregundan sobre comandos y redes..
<tkw-one> mimecar: nunca se sabe con que van a salir... imagine que le pregunten ... haga como pasar musica por stream hasta otro pc ? y que ademas la musica vaya etiquetada con  -hola, esto es una prueba- ...??? quien lo haria.. yo no.
<mimecar> te preguntarían como hacer el streaming, no como cambiar una etiqueta
<tkw-one> jajaja, nada, usted sabe mas que yo.
<mimecar> dedicale tiempo a aprender
<tkw-one> se puede explorar la raiz del sistema de un celular desde linux, ya sea este symbian, android, o chinux o chindows?? con el fin de modificar algo excencial o hasta cambiarle programas o hasta el mismo sistema operativo???
<Reisilver> gracias Crashbit por tu guía http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799, me sirvió
<mimecar-away> tkw-one: pocas veces
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Exio4> che, alguien sabe en que esta hecho el reproductor de jamendo? html5?
<gazap-on> hola, tengo una impresora hp 1050 j410 y al conectarle el usb no me sale que la tenga, sin embargo tengo una lexmark 2300 series que lo conecto y me sale automaticamente
<gazap-on> ironicamente la que me detecta no tiene el driver y la hp si
<liljoker09> Buenas alguien me podria ayudar a saver ke es este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/572397/
<Reisilver> parece que no encuentra esta direción  http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-intel/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.12.0-1ubuntu5.2_i386.deb
<liljoker09> Reisilver, Hola ps como puedo resolver eso
<Reisilver> podrías revisar los origenes del software
<liljoker09> Reisilver, Antes no me aparecia eso
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ok permiteme voy a chekar los origenes
<Reisilver> pero es raro esa dirección apunta a un paquete en concreto, no debría apuntar a un repo
<Reisilver> prueba esto en terminal
<Reisilver> apt-get -f install
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ps no encuentro nada extraño en origenes
<Reisilver> el comando
<Reisilver> para ver si está roto el paquete
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ok
<liljoker09> Reisilver, http://www.imagengratis.org/images/orgenesdelsof.png mira esto
<liljoker09> Reisilver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572405/
<Reisilver> apt-get autoremove
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ok
<liljoker09> Reisilver, mira creo ke eliminara 28mb http://paste.ubuntu.com/572407/
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> apt-get update
<QuestionMark> Hola
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ok ahorita pero ese comando lo cancelo verdad
<QuestionMark> me pasaron una laptop donde instentaron instalar ubuntu y despues linux, me da la sensacion de que el grub quedo en la mbr, ahora trato de partir desde un usb para limpiar las particiones y formatea y me dice que no hay filesystem y aparece grub rescue ... ¿que hago?
<liljoker09> Reisilver, cancelo eso de borrar los 28mb ke me pide
<Reisilver> el anterior
<QuestionMark> corrijo. ubuntu y  despues windows
<Reisilver> tomale una foto antes y borralos
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> QuestionMark
<QuestionMark> dime Reisilver
<liljoker09> Reisilver, el autoremove me pide borrar unas dependencias me pide la aprovacion de si borrar o no borrar
<Reisilver> tuve un problema similar
<Reisilver> dile que no
<Reisilver> y prueba apt-get update
<liljoker09> Reisilver, la cosa ke si elimino eso me va a dar dolor de cabeza repararlos
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ok ahorita
<QuestionMark> no me da opciones solo grub rescue y un promp
<Reisilver> antes abre el synaptic y busca paquetes rotos
<Reisilver> questionMark
<QuestionMark> si ?
<Reisilver> http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799
<Reisilver> ahí ta
<QuestionMark> lo veo ahora misno
<Reisilver> con eso lo arregle
<Reisilver> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB#Usando_una_distribuci.C3.B3n_Live_2
<Reisilver> tb te paso ese
<liljoker09> Reisilver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572408/
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-26
<Reisilver> parece que ya no sale el error
<liljoker09> Reisilver, perame porke sale en apt-get upgrade
<Reisilver> ok
<liljoker09> Reisilver, amigo en sinaptic me lo reconocio y lo esta instalando a ver ke error me sale ese video intel
<Reisilver> como paquete roto
<Reisilver> ?¿
<liljoker09> Reisilver, no, no encontro paquete rotos era algo ke no instalo o no actualizo
<Reisilver> y ahora
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> ya no te sale el error
<liljoker09> Reisilver, mira esto estava instalando pero no se si fue esto lo ke me causo eso porke antes no me salia http://www.leondres.net/2011/02/descargar-videos-de-youtube-en-ubuntu.html
<Reisilver> pues no sé man
<Reisilver> no sabría decirte si fue por eso
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ok de todos modos ya lo instalo no ahi nada de anomalias o errores ni paquetes rotos
<Reisilver> bueno
<liljoker09> ahora estoy en la terminal dandole al comando apt-get update
<Reisilver> que distro está usando
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ubuntu 10.10
<Reisilver> ah
<liljoker09> Reisilver, listo amigo todo salio bien no ahi problemas
<Reisilver> yo la 10.04
<Reisilver> y se viene la 11.04
<liljoker09> Reisilver, si ps si conocieras mi alto nivel de conocimiento en ubuntu te sombrarias jejeje soy nova y me he guiado por guias del inter y me defiendo mas o menos en ubuntu pero como este error no lo me lo corregia en la terminar decidi preguntar aki jejeje
<Reisilver> eso ya es en la terminal con referencia a apt
<liljoker09> Reisilver, si seguro te interese esto ke lei hoy http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2011/02/ubuntu-1104-natty-unity.html este tio es bueno en ubuntu y por el he aprendido mucho y bueno por otro amigo ke estava antes en estos rollos de linux
<Reisilver> lo leeré
<Reisilver> aunque creo que esperaré a la 11.10
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ok gracias amigo algo extraño en este error pero bueno ya lo resolvi
<Reisilver> de nada
<liljoker09> Reisilver, si ps yo tambien porke segun me han contado este 10.10 no es a largo plazo el uso asi ke tembien me cambiare a 11.10
<liljoker09> Reisilver, segun el 10.04 y 10.10 tienen algunos bug en cuanto a tarjetas graficas y por eso no decidi intalarlo en mi pc de escritorio por lo mismo pero en cuanto este mejor el 11.10 me lo instalo aun no saldra tardara un poco mas el lanzamiento de dicho distro
<Reisilver> ah
<liljoker09> Reisilver, y cuentame como te va el 10.04
<Reisilver> pero la 11.10 no será la nueva LTS es cuestión de esperar
<Reisilver> estable
<liljoker09> Reisilver, si pero igual ahi ke esperar porke segun juanetebitel le facino ese distro por la variacion de todo el sistema ke se podra usar el escritorio solo gnome o ya sea nauty por asi decirlo un escritorio con efectos y otro sin efectos algo asi entendi porke no ahi mas informacion al respecto
<Reisilver> sip ubuntu quiere distinguirse de iotras distros por eso hace los cambios busca su propia personalidad jejejejej
<liljoker09> Reisilver, jejeje si mira una ultima pregunta conoces de algun software para bajar videos de youtube si no es tanto abusar de tu confianza
<Reisilver> ummmm antes bastaba con entrar a la carpeta tmp allí se alojaban mientras lo veías en youtube
<Reisilver> ahora sólo se me ocurre por consola
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ps lei eso en la carpeta tmp pero con la actualizacion de flash cambio la ruta del guardado y segun juanetebitel ke se copie con comando desde la terminal http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2011/02/descarga-videos-flash-en-tmp.html
<dabor> flash no guarda más los videos en /tmp
<Reisilver> cuando nop los de adobe
<Reisilver> gracias por la página
 * cousteau saca su script devuelve-vídeos
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568869/
<liljoker09> Reisilver, como asi
<liljoker09> Reisilver, no nada me confundi con la lectura de los demas usuarios olvida lo ke dije
<Reisilver> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2011/02/descarga-videos-flash-en-tmp.html
<Reisilver> buena página
<Reisilver> estos patas son usuarios avanzados
<liljoker09> Reisilver, si es sierto
<Reisilver> ni punto de comparación conmigo
<Reisilver> cousteau cómo se trabaja con el script le debo dar permisos de ejecución y guardar en alguna carpeta en especial?¿
<cousteau> Reisilver, yo le di permiso +x y lo guardé en ~/bin, pero con ejecutarlo con   sh nombre_script.sh   ya vale
<Reisilver> lo debo ejecutar una sola vez verdad cousteau
<cousteau> Reisilver, sip, cuando tengas el vídeo abierto. Te creará un _link_ en /tmp
<cousteau> si en vez de eso prefieres que se copie el vídeo directamente, ejecútalo con -c
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> gracias
<enter7660> buenas noches
<enter7660> tengo un problema al instalar el compiz fusion
<enter7660> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<enter7660> por gestor de paquetes me sale esto
<enter7660> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra:
<enter7660>  Depende: compiz-core-abiversion-20091102
<liljoker09> Reisilver, te funsiono el tuto
<Reisilver> qué estás usando 10.04 o 10.10?¿
<enter7660> 10.10.
<Reisilver> lo estoy leyendo recién
<enter7660> estava en 10.04
<Souchiro> o.o
<enter7660> y me funcionaba+
<Souchiro> alguien sabe como instalar el vmware?
<Souchiro> io lo instale desde el software de ubuntu y no me aparece
<Reisilver> actualizaste de 10.04 a 10.10?
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ok porke lo prove y me funsiono pero la resolucion es un poco pobre no conoces algo para mejorar la resolucion o bajarlo con mas resolucion
<enter7660> instalacion limpia
<Reisilver> no los videos de youtube tienen esa calidad
<enter7660> 10.10
<liljoker09> Reisilver, ok tanks
<Reisilver> prueba apt-get update en un terminal
<Reisilver> para ver los repositorios quizá te falten repos
<Souchiro> <enter7660> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo? <----------- tienes otro el gestor de paquetes abierto o el sentro de software de ubuntu abrierto
<Souchiro> solo puedes trabajar con uno a la vez
<Souchiro> me imagino que estas tratando de usarlo desde la terminal
<Souchiro> cierra los otros
<enter7660> ok voy a reiniciar
<Reisilver> bueno
<liljoker09> Reisilver, mira man este tuto kizas te interese baja video con la mejor resolucion posible http://www.leondres.net/2011/02/descargar-videos-de-youtube-en-ubuntu.html
<liljoker09> Reisilver, funka para 10.04 y 10.10
<Reisilver> ok
<cousteau> yo me hice un plugin para Tucan para bajar vídeos de youtube
<liljoker09> jejeje
<hkm> wenas, alguien sabe donde se aloja la configuraciond e conky?
<adyton_> hola... por casualidad algun@ le ha pasado que no se deja suspender el portatil en Ubuntu 10.10... tengo un ASUS G73J...?
<liljoker09> alguien save como puedo posicionarme en desktop desde la terminar porke este comando no me funka cd Desktop
<cousteau> cd Escritorio
<xangua> cd Escritorio
<liljoker09> ok tanks
<cousteau> adyton_, a lo mejor cosa de la swap...
<adyton_> no creo
<adyton_> tengo 8 gigas de ram y 16 de swap
<_xen_> hkm>  En tu home .conkyrc
<hkm> _xen_, yo baje una configuracion de devianart, donde meto esa carpeta?
<adyton_> no se deja ni suspender ni hibernar... y no he encontrado nada que me funcione...
<_xen_> hkm> Solo renombrala en tu home como .conkyrc y listo.
<hkm> _xen_, ok ty
<cousteau> 8 gigas de ram?? 16 gigas de swap????
<_xen_> hkm>  Cuando ejecutes conky el leerá ese archivo.
<hkm> _xen_, es una carpeta con varios archivos dentro
<cousteau> estos muchachos de hoy en día... en mis tiempos los ordenadores más potentes tenían 8 _megas_ de RAM
<adyton_> jajaja tranquilo se de que hablas
<cousteau> bueno... pues con eso no creo que sea cosa de la swap
<_xen_> hkm> Entonces toma uno de los archivos de configuración que más te guste y lo renombras como te dije arriba (en tú home)
<adyton_> lol...
<hkm> _xen_, umm, trae varios creo, para formar una sola configuracion
<adyton_> y no se que sea igual que con teclado numérico... ha dejado de funcionar... lol...
<cousteau> a veces los distribuyen con scripts lua y demás
<liljoker09> Reisilver, amigo el ultimo tuto de bajar videos no sirve no me funsiono
<Reisilver> jejejejejejej
<liljoker09> Reisilver, y un bruto de los brutos mas brutos de todos los brutos
<liljoker09> Reisilver, vengo de windows y no apliko los metodos usados en windows jejeje ke bruto mas grande ke yo no ahi
<QuestionMark> Reisilver, gracias, me sirvio mucho tu guia
<liljoker09> Reisilver, el maldito jdownloader puede bajar esos videos jejeje y la resolucion es mas o menos jejeje
<QuestionMark> ce ya
<QuestionMark> exit}
<barckl3y> holas como estan , disculpen saben de algun canal de java o jsf ,,,
<xangua>  /join #java ¿
<barckl3y> gracias
<Souchiro> weno es hora de irme, nos leemos mañana
<Edgardoweb> Buenas
<liljoker09> Bueno señores gracias por toda la ayuda prestada y les dejo un video de chris brown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86q-v522lQ0 Drisfrutenlo nos vemos y la mejor forma y facil de bajar videos de youtube es con el Jdownloader solo abrir el programa y copiar el url y listo solito lo capta y lo comienza a bajar desde de darle si bajar en formato mp4, flv etc...
<Edgardoweb> alguien tiene ubuntu Server ?
<Edgardoweb> alguien tiene ubuntu Server ?
<dabor> Edgardoweb, supongo que alguien en este mundo lo debe tener
<Edgardoweb> jejeej si dabor pero de repente esta conectado uno de los que estan aqui xD
<Edgardoweb> dabor: es que el administrador se fue donde laboro y cambio los passwords del servidor y quiere cobrar mucha plata por darnos el password entonces te podras imaginar
<dzup2> pues pagenle
<dzup2> de seguro si le pagan les da lo que sea
<barckl3y> Edgardoweb jojo disculpa yo estoy conectado jojo ,talvez puedas ayudarme sabes programar en jsf
<xangua> eso suena a falta de ética :S
<dabor> Edgardoweb, con acceso fisico al servidor no existen los passwd inviolables
<Edgardoweb> xangua: pues en realidad no es ético
<Edgardoweb> dzup2: no creo son 7000 bsf que pide :S
<Edgardoweb> y lo mas bravo lo liquidaron y todo y hizo esa gracia :S
<Edgardoweb> barckl3y: umm nope
<barckl3y> jojo de todos modos gracias
<xangua> pss llévenlo ante la junta de conciliación o algo
<dzup2> eso es una estafa
<Edgardoweb> si demasiado
<Edgardoweb> dabor: debe tenerlo
<Guest690000> hola a todos
<Guest690000> tengo una pregunta muy simple
<Guest690000> instale lubuntu-desktop en mi ubuntu
<Guest690000> pero no quiero q inicie docky
<Guest690000> como lo quito del inicio??
<Guest690000> ya trate desde aplicaciones al inicio pero sigue iuniciando en lxde
<Guest690000> alguien sabe?
<xangua> entra a las preferencias de docky y desactiva el inicio automático
<Guest690000> xangua esta desactivado
<Guest690000> en todo caso lo quito ya q tengo composicion com xcompmgr pero docky se ve negro
<Katarcis> Guest690000, tiempos
<Katarcis> xD
<linoge> hola
<Guest690000> hola
<Katarcis> Guest690000 feo
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest690000> <Katarcis> gay
<Katarcis> jajaja
<Katarcis> xD
<linoge> xD
<Guest690000> equis de
<esteban> holas tengo una inquietud
<Guest65083> quien me puede ayudar a configurar la webcam???
<Guest690000> q webcam?
<Guest65083> lo que pasa esque yo tengo un compaq all in one
<Guest65083> y  ps obvio la cam es integrada y no me funca
<Guest690000> la probaste con algun programa
<Guest690000> ??
<Guest690000> como cheese
<Guest690000> ?
<Guest65083>  si con el emesene
<Guest690000> mmmm
<Guest690000> instala el cheese para descartar
<Guest65083> ok
<Guest65083> lo estoy instalando
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest65083> ya entonces como lo configuro para el emesene
<Guest690000> <Guest65083> te funciona con cheese?
<Guest65083> see
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> recomiendo usar amsn
<Guest690000> para webcams
<Guest690000> emesene da muchos problemas con eso
<Guest65083> y con amsn si se puede usar la cam?
<Guest690000> siiii
<Guest690000> jejeje
<r0z4> Es posible encriptar todo el disco duro? tengo linux y windows
<Killman> hi
<Killman> los archivos que se sube a moodle en que carpeta se guardan?
<Guest690000> q es moodle?
<Guest97506> hola amigos,quiero que me salgan los botones de rythmbox en el icono del volumen,,no me salen para brincar las canciones
<Sapote> buenas
<linoge> buenas
<Edgardoweb> buenas
<linoge> :)
<gazap-on> hola, el flash player se traba cuando pongo full screen en firefox
<linoge> gazap-on: tienes la ultima version de flashplayer?
<gazap-on> si, de hecho he estado googleando, y esto le pasa a todo el mundo, no se que es, pero pasa, ya lo arreglé
<linoge> vaya
<linoge> que raro... nunca me llego a pasar... me aumentaba mucho el uso de la cpu eso si
<gazap-on> pues yo he instalado ubuntu en 3 pcs y siempre me sucede
<linoge> como lo solucionaste?
<gazap-on> eso eso adobe puteandonos seguro
<Sapote> yo a los videos los reproduzco desde mplayer a full screen sin dramas
<gazap-on> cree esta carpeta: /etc/adobe y luego cree un archivo llamado: mms.cfg con esto dentro: "OverrideGPUValidation = 1"
<gazap-on> ya pero cuando vas aver un video en youtube no usas mplayer...
<Sapote> la cache se guarda en $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/...default/Cache/
<gazap-on> yo uso vlc
<Sapote> con about:config sacan lo que falta del path que pase
<Sapote> si lo uso gazap-on
<gazap-on> si, haber como le explico yo a mi padre de 50 años k kada ves k valla a ver videos de gordos callendoce valla a la cache y lo localize
<linoge> xD
<gazap-on> pero iwal ya lo solucione jej, si viene algioen con el mismo problema por aqui ya sabes ^^
<linoge> gracias por la solucion, voy a intentarlo a ver si me baja el uso de la cpu... es molesto
<gazap-on> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ETn7rx3z
<gazap-on> antes me pasaba solo en sistemas de 32 bits, pero hoy puse ubu 64 y me paso igual, malditos de adobe
<Sapote> gazap-on: no debe existir nada mejor que un padre geek
<Sapote> ponelo al dia
<Sapote> xD
<gazap-on> xD jaja, si no sabe ni dar doble click
<linoge> omg
<linoge> estoy usando el 147 % de la cpu
<linoge> O.o
<gazap-on> wtf?
<linoge> segun top
<linoge> el explorador esta usando el 147 % del cpu
<linoge> es eso siquiera posible?
<linoge> o.O
<gazap-on> yo un 2
<gazap-on> pues, alguna cagada tendra hecha jaja
<Sapote> doble procesador
<gazap-on> yo uso firefox 4(minefield) y me va dpm
<Sapote> a veces uso el 110%
<gazap-on> que es npviewer.bin?
<Sapote> en mio mqtc
<arp-> Hola
<arp-> Algun programa para grabar video desde la camra web?
<arp-> camara*
<linoge> xD
<linoge> yo uso surf
<linoge> arp-: cheese
<linoge> motion
<linoge> qcviewer o algo asi
<arp-> um
<arp-> algo simple.. no es para nada complejo
<gazap-on> woooo, el tal npviewer ese esta usando 130% de cpu
<arp-> guvcview
<linoge> exacto
<linoge> este.. lo mas simple es cheese
<linoge> guvcview no me ha dado buenos resultados nunca
<QuestionMark> hola, alguien ha tenido que instalar madwifi ? estoy batallando con un presario C700
<gazap-on> nunca me he preguntado si existe alguna alternativa a adobe flash player
<QuestionMark> !madwifi
<kubot> MadWifi es un equipo de desarrolladores voluntarios que se encargan de los drivers para las placas Wireless con chipsets del fabricante Atheros. Ver !atheros
<QuestionMark> !atheros
<kubot> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sapote> gazap-on: gnash
<gazap-on> si. lo estaba probando ahora, pero falla con algunas webs, incluida grooveshark, asi que  me tendre que quedar con adobe u.u
<Sapote> algunas utilizando gnash me ponia el micro al 100%
<gazap-on> pf, ya que los dos hacen lo mismo, preferible adobe flash asi no te da incompatibilidades
<QuestionMark> Estoy tratando de instalar madwifi en 10.10 pero en el procedimiento me pide instalar subversion ¿alguien me puede decir para qué?
<Sapote> QuestionMark: seguramente para bajar el source
<QuestionMark> gracias Sapote
<Sapote> QuestionMark: el source seguramente luego te pedira compilarlo, asi que es posible que te pida tambien build-essential
<QuestionMark> ya estan instaladas las build-essential
<Sapote> sinceramente creeria que podrias encontrar un paquete precompilado
<Sapote> porque madwifi es de lo mas utilizado
<QuestionMark> no lo he encontrado al primer make me arrojó http://paste.ubuntu.com/572493/
<QuestionMark> el procedimiento que estoy siguiendo esta en http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309072
<Sapote> los headers los tiene?
<Sapote> apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic
<QuestionMark> 2.6.35-25 ?? como lo verifico Sapote  ?
<Sapote> uname -a
<Sapote> o uname -r
<QuestionMark> estan ok
<Sapote> eso le dara la version de lo que tiene como kernel ahora
<Sapote> coincide?
<QuestionMark> coincide .. necesito gcc y dkms para esto ?
<Sapote> build-essential contiene esas cosas
<Sapote> no se si dkms
<QuestionMark> dkms no, lo acabo de instalar
<Sapote> apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic
<Sapote> si no estan lo instala
<QuestionMark> ya esta instalado 2-6-35-25
<Sapote> ok
<Sapote> generalmente haciendo ./configure  previamente antes que make, revisa lo necesario
<QuestionMark> a ver ...
<Sapote> esa guia es de noviembre de 2009!
<QuestionMark> se supone que con 10.10  no deberia tener problemas con Atheros
<Sapote> yo tengo dramas con una wifi intel
<QuestionMark> !atheros
<kubot> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<QuestionMark> Sapote,  ubicas iwpriv ?
<Sapote> si
<Sapote> que pasa con iwpriv?
<QuestionMark> se supone que es para manipular wireless privativos
<QuestionMark> tengo wlan0 !
<cristopher_> jajajaja el madwifi esta disponible en el  centro de software de ubuntu
<Sapote> ya me parecia raro
<ivedci89> alguien probo instalar ubuntu con 250MB de ram?
<ivedci89> tengo una PC con un procesador de 2GHz ATHLON XP y 250MB de RAM. y 40GB de disco duro.
<ivedci89> como funcionara ubuntu 10.04 ahí?
<ivedci89> arp- asig Cibort erAbuelo
<ivedci89> que me sugieren? darle mucha swap?
<ivedci89> tipo... 4 ó 8GB
<Cibort> Hola
<Cibort> Jajajajajaja
<Cibort> Coincidentemente
<ivedci89> Cibort... que onda que opinas?
<Cibort> Tengo un PC parecidop
<Cibort> Y ubuntu no me corrio
<Cibort> (En la edicion desktop claro)
<ivedci89> yo estoy probando ahora en una PC virtual desde un equipo con 4GBRAM y doble nucleos de 2.22GHZ
<Cibort> Simula una computadora
<ivedci89> hasta ahora estoy instalando con una virtual de 249MB de ram y disco de 39GB
<Cibort> Parecida
<ivedci89> claro...es lo que estoy haciendo...
<ivedci89> la PC esa se la regale a mi novia, y en este momento le corre el Lubuntu que a veces se cuelga...
<ivedci89> pero solo un poco y sigue con llo suyo... o sea no se congela en realidad, solo queda un poco lenta...
<arp-> esaaa
<arp-> aguante La Vela Puerca
<ivedci89> vela puerca?
<arp-> se
<ivedci89> no entiendo...
<arp-> un grupo de rock
<arp-> que maquina es?
<ivedci89> che... esta instalando de lo lindo el ubuntu en un equipo virtual con 249MB de ram
<arp-> ja
<arp-> asi te va andar con 249MB de ram...
<Cibort> A mi no me andubo Ubuntu en esa maquina
<Cibort> Yo tengo un computador exactamente igual
<Cibort> El mismo procesador
<arp-> cual?
<Cibort> La ram y el disco
<arp-> a ver...
<Cibort>  <ivedci89> tengo una PC con un procesador de 2GHz ATHLON XP y 250MB de RAM. y 40GB de disco duro.
<arp-> es muy poca ram para ubuntu eso
<Cibort> Ese
<ivedci89> ahhhh... y como Lubuntu sí corre ese HDP???
<Cibort> Claro
<arp-> minimo 1GB para eso
<arp-> es una tortuga
<Cibort> En la version desktop
<Cibort> No me iba bien
<arp-> P4 / AMD Athlon y 1GB de RAM
<Cibort> Tal vez con TWM ubiece corrido con algo grafico
<ivedci89> y si le doy 8GB de Swap que onda?
<arp-> para que funcione basicamente comodo
<arp-> 8GB sw Swap????
<Cibort> Igual andara lento
<arp-> nah....
<arp-> te va andar re lento
<arp-> que micro tiene??
<Cibort> La swap es solo de intercambio y es un area del disco duro
<ivedci89> no me importa mucho que vaya lento me importa que funcione bien...
<arp-> em
<Cibort> No un chip especial para llevar un trabajo de lectura rapido
<arp-> se te va colgar en realidad, por un tema de tanta lentitud de procesos
<Cibort> Como la ram
<arp-> que se satura y se traba
<arp-> que procesador tiene?
<ivedci89> athlon xp
<ivedci89> 2GHz
<arp-> bien
<arp-> y cuanta ram?
<Cibort> 256
<ivedci89> 256
<Cibort> Tiene
<arp-> es re poca ram...
<arp-> muy poca hoy dia
<arp-> el X te traga...
<arp-> ponele 1GB por lo menos
<Cibort> Instalate fedora ivedci89
<ivedci89> ante no tenia dinero para comprarle más RAM.. ahora que estoy trabajando...no la consigo.... necesito DDR1
<Cibort> Fedora con Gnome creo que corre a partir de 128 MB
<arp-> em
<arp-> yo te diria que ahorres y compres algo nuevo
<arp-> emparchar tampoco es una solucion final..
<Cibort> Jajajajajajaaja
<arp-> ademas la memoria DDR1 en relacion de precio.. es mas cara que DDR2/3
<arp-> y memoria DDR1 de 1GB no vas a conseguir facil
<ivedci89> si, eso lo se..
<arp-> tenes que poner 2 de 512MB
<arp-> dejar solo los 2 bancos
<arp-> para que haga Dual Channel (en caso que lo soporte el Mother)
<ivedci89> el XP de mierda, le anda de fabula hasta que le instalas un par de programas cualesquieras...
<Cibort> Te comprendo
<arp-> y si
<arp-> es poca ram ...
<Cibort> Yo tengo el mismo computador
<arp-> hsta para XP...
<Cibort> Pero ivedci89
<Cibort> Prueba otras distribuciones de linux
<Cibort> No te limites
<arp-> en que pais estas?
<ivedci89> ése es el drama... estoy ENAMORADO de Ubuntu... y Lubuntu a veces se me queda corto para mi novia...
<arp-> y si...
<ivedci89> es muy rebuscado a la hora de personalizarlo...
<arp-> es poca ram en general para todo ..
<arp-> pero we
<arp-> en que pais estas?
<ivedci89> Ar
<arp-> Argentina?
<Cibort> Enamorado de Ubuntu?
<arp-> pf...
<Cibort> Prueba Debian entonces :D
<arp-> yo estoy tb
<arp-> DDR1 conseguis facil...
<arp-> mercadolibre...
<ivedci89> siii de entrada usaba Debian...
<arp-> esta repleto
<ivedci89> hace commo dos años...
<ivedci89> 7.1
<ivedci89> 8.10
<ivedci89> en ubuntu 9.10 me enfrasque...
<ivedci89> probe Kubuntu Fedora, Small, volvi una vez a debian, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Mandriva.... y estoy actualmente con Ubuntu..
<Cibort> Yo Ubuntu, Debian y ArchLinux
<arp-> :S
<ivedci89> archlinux no lo conozco....
<Cibort> Muy buena distro
<Cibort> Nada que decir
<Cibort> Solo que la instalacion
<Cibort> Es algo laboriosa, estilo FreeBSD
<Cibort> (Mas diria)
<Cibort> Y en probar... Uffffff ahi ya es mas extenso... Linux Mint, PaperMint, Red Hat y OpenSUSE
<Cibort> Fedora, nunca lo he instalado, pero es buena distro
<ivedci89> mint lo probé tb... no me gustó...medio rebuscado..
<Cibort> Linux Mint, es un Ubuntu modificado y simplificado aun mas
<Cibort> Es para usuarios realmente nuevos y sin conocimientos casi de nada
<ivedci89> Yo soy un usuario avanzado en potencia, pero no se programar entonces hay distros que no puedo usar muy comodamente...
<arp-> ivedci89: una memoria DDR 400 1GB sale $160
<ivedci89> donde????
<Cibort> Yo no soy avanzado, me falta mucho que aprender
<Cibort> Pero si se programar
<arp-> mercadolibre
<arp-> ...
<Cibort> Manejo algunos lenguajes
<arp-> esta lleno...
<ivedci89> yo solo el C++ y a medias...
<arp-> igualmente, revisa si tu mother soporta Dual Channel.. siendo asi compra 2x512MB
<ivedci89> nunca me meti a comprar ni vender nada por internet... es como que le temo a la estafa...
<arp-> em..
<arp-> es simple.. donde estas?
<ivedci89> arg
<arp-> es muy grande arg...
<arp-> :S
<Cibort> Bueno, me retiro
<Cibort> Buenas noches
<arp-> en que parte exactamente?
<ivedci89> arg, bs as, mercedes, calle 24 1318
<Cibort> Jajajajajajajaja
<arp-> ja
<Cibort> Querias exactitud, arp-?
<Cibort> Xd
<arp-> ivedci89: .. simplemente busca en mercadolibre el nombre del local
<ivedci89> jeje
<arp-> lo buscas en google y sale.. vas personalmente
<ivedci89> bien
<arp-> es la tipica..
<ivedci89> esta interesante
<ivedci89> Gracias.
<ivedci89> [suelo ser asi de exacto cuando me lo piden, si puedo...]
<arp-> ja
<arp-> ok
<arp-> mercedez es prov. de bs.as?
<ivedci89> claro
<arp-> mercedes
<arp-> y ahi tas sonado.. la mayoria de locales estan en capital
<arp-> pero we...
<arp-> no se a cuanto quedara eso...
<ivedci89> en la calle 24 numero 1318 de mercedes, provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina, Sudamerica, Tierra, Sol. Via Lactea, universo 7. Dios...
<ivedci89> suello viajar seguido a BsAs...
<arp-> J0
<ivedci89> ustedes son de Esp?
<arp-> OK
<arp-> yo de arg.
<arp-> Rosario
<ivedci89> luego veo en mercadolibre...
<arp-> calle falsa 123
<arp-> :P
<ivedci89> porque ahora aca en arg, son las 4:09 y estoy hecho mierda... estuve haciendo el amor con mi amada y encima hace varios dias que duermo poco... jaja
<ivedci89> Yo me voy a descansar... saludos, gracias por los consejos...
<arp-> :S
<ivedci89> ah... ubuntu se instalo en una virtual de 249MB ram. 39GB duros y particion de 7GB SWAP
<arp-> saludos
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<arp-> hola
<erAbuelo> hola arp-
<liljoker09> Buenas alguien save porke no puedo visualizar los videos de youtube
<arp-> te faltara flash
<arp-> Firefox?
<liljoker09> perdon estava buscando en la red ese problema
<liljoker09> si tengo instalado flash player
<liljoker09> arp-, dime una cosa no te sucede ke cuando vez videos en youtube sale una pantalla gris ke no te deja visualizar el video
<arp-> ok
<arp-> sep
<arp-> es una ventana de publicidad
<arp-> se puede cerrar
<arp-> tiene una cruz a la derecha arriba
<liljoker09> ps no me sale esa publicidad ke dices
<liljoker09> arp-, mira la imagen asi me sale el video en youtube en firefox no es publicidad http://www.imagengratis.org/images/hdmozillafire.png
<liljoker09> arp-, y me sale este error al verlo en pantalla completa [el plugin de Adobe Flash se ha estrellado. ningún informe disponible. recargar la página para volver a intentarlo]
<piratux> buenos días
<piratux> alguien sabe como cambiar los iconos que aparecen en las notificaciones cuando subes o bajas el volumen o le das a mute?
<molocoize> buenos dias
<molocoize> hay alguien por ahi
<linoge> sep
<linoge> vaya se fue
<angelitote> hola
<angelitote> cuando intento iniciar gparted live cd me dice: No account with NOPASSWD sudo privilege was found. Startpar: service(s) returned failure: start-gparted-live...failed.  me pide usuario y contraseña pero no me deja loguearme con usuario= user y pass= live que ponen en la web
<linoge> o.O
<jp> ola
<madrid> hola, mi sistema tiene un error , esto me dice: E: language-pack-en: El paquete está en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo  antes de intentar desinstalarlo.
<madrid> no consigo nada en synaptic
<erAbuelo> re
<aguitel> madrid, dale :sudo apt-get install -f
<madrid> me da el mismo mensaje , y además: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<erAbuelo> madrid: pastea toda la salida del comando en pastebin
<madrid> que? no comprendo
<madrid> q compie q ?
<madrid> q pegue q ?
<erAbuelo> cuando haces apt-get install -f, todo lo que sale por pantalla lo copias y lo pegas en alguna pagina como pastebin, para que lo veamos
<aguitel> pastebin.com
<madrid> ok casi listo en syntax higlighting q opcion eligo?
<erAbuelo> nada, eso da igual
<madrid> ok listo
<madrid> aqui esta http://pastebin.com/CapPrfJM
<erAbuelo> pon aqui la url que te da
<erAbuelo> ok
<erAbuelo> madrid: prueba con esto sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en*.deb
<madrid> erAbuelo:  url ; http://pastebin.com/uFbaeaZ0
<erAbuelo> madrid: prueba ahora con sudo apt-get -f install
<angelitote> cuando intento iniciar gparted live cd me dice: No account with NOPASSWD sudo privilege was found. Startpar: service(s) returned failure: start-gparted-live...failed.  me pide usuario y contraseña pero no me deja loguearme con usuario= user y pass= live que ponen en la web
<Eustaquio> Hola, tengo el siguiente problema, no parece que me reconozca la pantalla, y no me deja cambiar la resolución, sólo me deja poner 800x600, acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10, alguno sabría decirme el porqué?, me gustaría usar 1024x760
<erAbuelo> grafica ?
<Eustaquio> Pues, es un portátil, la que venía por defecto, no sé como mirarla aquí en ubuntu
<erAbuelo> lspci |grep -i vga
<madrid> erAbuelo, le estoy muy agradecido, he solucionado el problema, salgo , necesito reiniciar
<erAbuelo> dnd
<Eustaquio> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<erAbuelo> con esa informacion busca en google que necesitas instalar, ahora seguramente estes usando el modo vesa
<Eustaquio> He leído que hay que desactivar la tarjeta gráfica integrada desde la bios, podría ser algo así?
<satonio> buenas
<mimecar> Eustaquio: no todas las bios permiten hacer eso
<satonio> estoy tratando de engrandar la particion de ubuntu en el disco duro desde un live usb de ubuntu con gparted pero me da un error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<satonio> para que gparted me dejara seleccionar para mover tuve que desactivar el swap, que parece que lo estaba usando, igual eso tiene algo que ver
<satonio> alguna idea?
<mimecar> satonio: ¿tienes un backup de los datos que no quieras perder del ordenador?
<satonio> mimecar: no hay datos en este ordenador que necesite salvar si o si
<satonio> si se pierden pues se perdieron
<satonio> pero si no se pierden, mejor
<mimecar> pon una captura de pantalla de gparted en imagehack
<mimecar> modificar particiones tiene ese riesgo
<satonio> si bueno
<satonio> ya te digo que no hay nada realmente importante
<satonio> mimecar: captura de que parte? la pantalal donde da el error? no seria mejor el informe en html?
<mimecar> de la pantalla de gparted
<satonio> la principal?
<mimecar> ... quiero ver como tienes las particiones en tu ordenador
<satonio> The file format you attempted to upload is not supported.
<satonio> lol
<satonio> pero esto que es
<satonio> desde cuando no soportan png
<satonio> http://img339.imageshack.us/i/particiones2.jpg/
<mimecar> cual es la que quieres redimensionar?
<satonio> sda2 y sda5, el error lo da en sda2 y sda5 no me deja hasta que no redimensione sda2
<mimecar> sda2 será un poco complicado
<satonio> hmmm
<satonio> por que?
<mimecar> estas redimensionando una partición extendida
<satonio> hmmm
<satonio> como puedo alcanzar el mismo efecto?
<mimecar> no se si una partición extendida que contiene particiones se puede redimensionar
<Eustaquio> Voy a probar, luego vengo.
<mimecar> lo único que puedes hacer es crear una partición normal en el espacio libre y montarla después en linux
<javila> Saludos amig@s
<satonio> por cierto
<satonio> ya hizo la operacion que no me dejaba, vi que a uno le recomendaron: You could try adding a smaller portion of the free space.
<satonio> deje algo de espacio libre entre medias
<satonio> y no dio error
<mimecar> ok
<satonio> ahora estoy moviendo a la izquierda
<satonio> sda5 y de momento sin errores
<Eustaquio> Nada, no consigo hacerlo, he estado buscando por google y he encontrado supuestamente unos drivers que lo hacen funcionar, pero al instalarlos y reiniciar, no se inicia la GUI de ubuntu y sólo puedo entrar en la consola, y sólo he podido recuperar la GUI quitando el archivo xorg.conf
<Eustaquio> No sé como funciona el archivo xorg, pero me tiene de los nervios
<satonio> Eustaquio: no tendras repositorios de ppa o similares puestos?
<satonio> yo tuve problemas con algo similar
<satonio> y la solucion fue hacer purge a ese repositorio
<Eustaquio> Realmente apenas he usado linux, y no es que tenga mucha idea, de todas maneras, es una instalación limpia, de hace 1 hora
<satonio> ah
<satonio> entonces eso no sera
<mimecar> Eustaquio: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Eustaquio> sí, mimecar
<mimecar> que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<Eustaquio> También he leido realmente que la tarjeta da problemillas con los drivers, pero no sabía que llegara a tanto
<satonio> no habras instalado una version para servidor?
<Eustaquio> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<mimecar> las tarjetas sis suelen dar problemas
<satonio> hmm
<satonio> yo tenia una asi era la 661 si no recuerdo mal
<satonio> pero no me acuerdo nada de si daba problemas o que
<satonio> hace años que no uso ese pc
<mnemonic> buenas
<mimecar> Eustaquio: en la página que has visto que dan problemas pondrán las soluciones
<Eustaquio> Pues es que he estado leyendo por google, pero cada driver que instalo, se va todo al carajo
<Eustaquio> si, mimecar, pero tampoco parecen funcionarme esas soluciones
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: que driver instalate ?
<alberto> Hola, buenas tardes.
<mimecar> ¿son para la misma versión de ubuntu que estas usando?
<alberto> Necesito ayuda, estoy intentando instalar un programa de facturación que se llama facturalux y no me deja, porque me da el siguiente mensaje: Command Not Found
<alberto> Es un archivo binario
<alberto> Lo ejecuto con ./AbanQ_Install
<mimecar> ¿no está en los repositorios?
<Eustaquio> erAbuelo, pues espera que los busque, que al reiniciar para ver si funcionaba perdí las páginas
<satonio> alberto: has comprobado que el archivo existe?
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: no estas instalando los de los repos de ubuntu ?
<alberto> satonio Sí, existe, yo creo que sí.
<alberto> satonio Aparece en Descargas
<mimecar> alberto: ¿estas en la carpeta Descargas en la consola?
<Eustaquio> Hmm no, no sé cuales son esos, erAbuelo
<satonio> "tu crees" ?
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: version de ubuntu ?
<Eustaquio> 10.10
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<alberto> mimecar Sí.
<mimecar> el archivo se llama así?
<Eustaquio> Según esto, está en la versión más reciente
<satonio> hmm
<satonio> si no se llamase asi le saldria algo como No existe el fichero o el directorio
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: ahora borra el /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alberto> ¿Os hago un pastebin?
<mimecar> satonio: le dice "comand not found"
<Eustaquio> Lo tengo borrado, ya que si no lo borraba, no me dejaba acceder a la GUI, y sólo podia usar el terminal
<satonio> ya
<satonio> Eustaquio: cual es el problema exactamente?
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: ahora coges el contenido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log y lo subes a pastebin
<Eustaquio> La pantalla no da más resolución de 800x600
<Eustaquio> Voy
<satonio> ok
<Eustaquio> erAbuelo, todo? es muchísimo xD
<erAbuelo> todo
<alberto> Ya lo he resuelto :) ¿Es normal que me lo quiera instalar en la carpeta /opt/?
<satonio> hmmm diria que si
<Eustaquio> http://pastebin.com/uz6LDUHt
<satonio> se suelen instalar ahi cosas
<javila> Eustaquio, jejejej haz caso al maestro .
<Eustaquio> javila, no me seas
<alberto> Muchas gracias :()
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: no es capaz de usar los drivers de sis, no detecta modos adecuados
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: probaste esto? -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<erAbuelo> o esto -> http://hellbunker.blogspot.com/2010/11/sis-m671-on-linux.html
<Eustaquio> Esa exactamente no, unas parecidas pero no tenía tantos pasos
<Eustaquio> voy a probar y te cuento
<satonio> bueno voy a reiniciar que ya tengo las particiones (casi) como queria
<satonio> ahora vuelvo
<Eustaquio> Voy a probar a reiniciar.
<gazap-on> hola, alguién sabe donde se guarda el trafico de red de wireshark?
<satonio> hmmm no te da a elegir donde guardarlo?
<satonio> haz un find buscando archivos .cap
<satonio> creo que eran cap
<gazap-on> como?
<gazap-on> yo ya lo ejecute, lo que quiero saber es donde me graba el trafico
<Eustaquio> erAbuelo, he usado el tutorial de la segunda página web que has puesto, ya que del primero no podía descargar los drivers, y tampoco funciona, esta vez no es que no entre en la GUI, entra, pero no se ve nada, por ejemplo si el color es azul, se ve todo azul y blanco
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: viste que el driver era para 32bits no?
<Eustaquio> Sí
<erAbuelo> tu tienes 32bits o 64?
<Eustaquio> 32
<erAbuelo> mira el log de las X
<Eustaquio> Lo miro pero no lo entiendo xD
<erAbuelo> estas ahora desde el mismo ordenador ?
<Eustaquio> http://pastebin.com/DfE0qjmt
<Eustaquio> sí
<Eustaquio> Ese es el nuevo log
<erAbuelo> pero si coges el log con las X abiertas no es el correcto
<Eustaquio> huh
<Eustaquio> Eso no lo sabía yo
<erAbuelo> sube el xorg.0.log.old
<erAbuelo> es el anterior
<Eustaquio> oki
<Eustaquio> http://pastebin.com/NXVqS6n0
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: quita esto del xorg.conf -> Option "UseTiming1366" "yes"
<Eustaquio> oki
<Eustaquio> hecho, ahora reiniciar?
<erAbuelo> con reiniciar las X es suficiente
<Eustaquio> sí, pero no sé como >.<
<satonio> antes era control + alt + backspace pero creo que lo quitaron
<erAbuelo> Eustaquio: estas usando el xorg de la pagina de antes ?
<Eustaquio> creo que he leido que con ctrl + alt + f1-7 vas a las X o algo asi, no lo sé exacto solo es leido
<Eustaquio> si
<erAbuelo> subelo a paste que quiero mirarlo
<Eustaquio> el conf lo he vuelto a copiar (el mismo) y le he quitado esa línea
<erAbuelo> porque creo que viene para 1366 por defecto
<Eustaquio> http://pastebin.com/4XeFghW9
<Eustaquio> Y le he quitado la línea que me has dicho
<Eustaquio> (aunque ahí aparezca)
<erAbuelo> ok
<erAbuelo> reinicia las X
<Eustaquio> cómo era?
<erAbuelo> ni idea, no uso ubuntu :)
<Eustaquio> Pues ahora vengo jeje
<erAbuelo> :)
<fosco__> Eustaquio: cierra sesion
<Eustaquio> Reinicio todo
<Eustaquio> erAbuelo, dice mi padre que te debe algo jeje
<Eustaquio> muchísimas gracias
<erAbuelo> dnd, ya va?
<Eustaquio> sip
<satonio> que era al final?
<Eustaquio> Ya no veo el escritorio como si tuviera un zoom x3
<Eustaquio> Creo que era la línea esa que me dijo erAbuelo
<Eustaquio> erAbuelo,  es que en la uni estamos con una práctica para la programación de la nintendo ds, y al testear en el emulador no veía la pantalla completa y era realmente una putada por que no podía probar los códigos jeje
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<esmirlin> gente! tengo una duda, cómo puedo hacer que en nautilus elementary, el menú lateral (donde están los discos y lo del home y todo el royo) tenga los colores del tema y no un fondo blanco?
<enter7660> buenos dias tengo problemas con la controladora de video
<fosco__> !detalles | enter7660
<kubot> enter7660: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<enter7660>  *-display
<enter7660>              description: VGA compatible controller
<enter7660>              product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<enter7660>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<enter7660> necesito los controladores de intel
<enter7660> mi placa es una dh55pj
<enter7660> y no me deja activar los efectos visuales
<enter7660> sequeda buscando controladores
<fosco__> enter7660: abre un terminal
<fosco__> ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco__> y dinos que sale
<fer12> hola miren.... quiero cambiar el puntero de ubuntu
<enter7660> enter7660@enter7660:~/Escritorio/intel-gpu-tools-1.0$ glxinfo | grep -i render
<enter7660> direct rendering: Yes
<enter7660> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Desktop GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<fosco__> enter7660: ok, el controlador está biena
<fosco__> ahora veamos el compiz
<fer12> lo cambie pero en las aplicaciones qt o java se ve el cursor anterior
<fosco__> ejecuta compiz --replace &
<fosco__> y no cierres ese terminal
<enter7660> ok
<fosco__> fer12: algunas aplicaciones requieren un reinicio del entorno grafico para aplicar esos cambios, reiniciaste?
<fer12> si, me pasa hace bastante
<enter7660> si
<enter7660> (gtk-window-decorator:2398): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<fer12> no es un problema grave pero el puntero que me aparece en las aplicaciones java o qt es muy grande
<enter7660> mesale eso
<enter7660> que hago
<mimecar> enter7660: ese es un error de programación
<enter7660> que ago
<enter7660> help
<HelloBabyyy> hola, uso ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿en que programa te sale eso?
<enter7660> terminal
<mimecar> ¿al abrir unt erminal te sale eso?
<fosco__> enter7660: eso en principio no es un error de compiz
<enter7660> si
<fosco__> se ha activado compiz o has vuelto a metacity?
<aguitel> erUSUL, para que sirve xulrunner ?
<mimecar> enter7660: ¿que has modificado del sistema?
<enter7660> no lo instale y lo acualize
<enter7660> e instale el compiz
<enter7660> emeral
<mimecar> enter7660: emerald no tiene soporte
<mimecar> deberías usar otro gestor de ventanas
<enter7660> lo utilizaba bien en una laptop
<enter7660> cambia aun pc de escritorio
<enter7660> y hay fue el problema
<fosco__> enter7660: no ha aparecido ningun mensaje mas?
<mimecar> enter7660: te puede funcionar, pero no tendrás actualizaciones de seguridad
<enter7660> ok
<mimecar> si usas metacity en lugar de emerald hace lo mismo?
<enter7660> lo mas complicado es que no me deja cambiar los efectos visuales en apariencia
<enter7660> desistranlo emeral
<enter7660> e instalo metacity
<mimecar> ¿has desinstalado metacity?
<angelitote> avira error self check failed. como lo soluciono
<angelitote> ?
<mimecar> angelitote: ¿has buscado el error en google?
<enter7660> no lo tiene instalado
<enter7660> desistalo el emeral
<mimecar> enter7660: instala primero metacity
<mimecar> y luego seleccionalo para que lo use el sistema
<enter7660> ya
<luckatoni> buenas
<enter7660> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra no me deja instalarlo
<enter7660> sera por que no me deja cambiar los efectos visuales
<mimecar> enter7660: que error te da?
<enter7660> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra:
<enter7660>  Depende: compiz-core-abiversion-20091102
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios de PPA?
<mimecar> en los repositorios oficiales no tiene que haber dependencias rotas
<enter7660> nose
<enter7660> antes con ubuntu 10.04 en una portatil no tenia problema
<mimecar> instala primero metacity y comprueba si se soluciona el error de antes
<enter7660> no tiene que ver el sistema o si
<mimecar> no
<enter7660> lo instalo por terminal
<mimecar> como quieras hacerlo
<enter7660> reinicio
<enter7660> ya lo desistale
<mimecar> enter7660: deberías seleccionar metacity antes de desinstalar emerald
<mimecar> o te quedarás sin gestor de ventanas
<enter7660> como
<mimecar> igual que seleccionastes emerald
<Osmodivs> Hola, estoy a punto de instalar WINFF, pero en la ventana de las dependencias me dice que este paquete BREAKS: shared-mime-info que es la data que usa Gnome y demas, o sea que si lo instalo seguira sirviendo GNOME? no quiero quebrar mi sistema
<mimecar> Osmodivs: no deberías instalarlo
<Osmodivs> mimecar, es que necesito convertir archivos .mov por TARGA
<Osmodivs> hay algun programa que no tenga conflictos con GNOME?
<mimecar> ¿estas usando winff de los repositorios oficiales o de un PPA?
<enter7660> como selecciono metacity
<mimecar> enter7660: de la misma forma que pusistes emerald como gestor de ventanas
<Osmodivs> mimecar, desde synaptic, claro
<mimecar> ¿solo usas los repositorios que vienen con ubuntu?
<mimecar> un programa de los repositorios oficiales no puede dar el error que te da
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  es que quiero usar Voodoo camera tracker, y tambien shared-mime-info dice que tiene conflictos con tracker, no especifica que tracker, pero tengo un mal presentimiento
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  Si, checalo para que veas, en synaptic, WinFF quiebra un paquete, el "shared-mime-info"
<mimecar> no tengo ubuntu
<Osmodivs> ¿¡QUE?!
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  Estas en un foro de Ubuntu
<mimecar> y?
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  Por favor, no me digas que usas Windows...
<mimecar> lo único es que no puedo ver son las dependencias de synaptic
<mimecar> cuando lo necesito lo uso
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  Cual es el objetivo de estar aqui, entonces?
<mimecar> ayudar a la gente
<Osmodivs> ¿Como podrias ayudar a alguien que usa Ubuntu si no puedes comprobar lo que os digo?
<mimecar> ubuntu lo tengo en una máquina virtual para casos concretos
<mimecar> viendo los errores que el sistema da se puede ayudar
<mimecar> no es necesario tener la pantalla delante
<Osmodivs> Bueno, en un foro suguieren VirtualDub, pero ese no existe en el repositorio
<mimecar> ¿no lo puedes convertir por consola?
<mimecar> winff solo es un interfaz gráfico
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  ¿Como se convierten via consola?
<mimecar> que formatos quieres convertir
<Osmodivs> .mov a targa
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  O cualquier otra sequencia de imagenes como jpg on png
<mimecar> ¿quieres pasar un video a imágenes sueltas?
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  si
<mimecar> ffmpeg permite convertir formatos, pero que te permita hacer eso no lo se
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  ¿Que me sugieres, pues?
<angelitote> mimecar si
<angelitote> he buscado pero no encuentro la solucion
<enter7660> mimecar no me dio no me dejacuando cambioen efectos visuales se que da buscando controlador
<mimecar> Osmodivs: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3917601/ffmpeg-split-avi-into-frames-with-known-frame-rate
<mimecar> prueba si funciona para .mov
<mimecar> enter7660: emerald no tiene relación con el driver 3D
<angelitote> mimecar estoy arrancando la iso de avira con grub2 desde usb. el arranque lo hace bien pero luego da ese error. he encontrado en el foro una posible solucion pero para grub4dos o grub legacy y no se transformarla a grub2
<mimecar> ¿tu ordenador no arranca desde usb?
<enter7660> que ago
<enter7660> hago
<luckatoni> angelitote aun sigues con el grub?xd
<angelitote> si
<angelitote> grub2
<mimecar> enter7660: ¿ya has instalado metacity?
<angelitote> he pasado por grub legacy, grub4dos y ahora grub2
<enter7660> no me dan los efectos y no me deja cambiar los efectos en preferencias de apariencia parece que le falktaran drivers
<enter7660> si esta instalado
<mimecar> ¿ya has arreglado el error que te salía en la terminal?
<enter7660> pero como se que ya esta en uso el metacity
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> lo tienes que seleccionar
<mimecar> igual que pusistes emerald en lugar de metacity
<enter7660> el emeral me aparecia en sitema preferencias
<omikron4> metacity --replace
<enter7660> el metacity no
<fosco_> creo que le estais dando un montón de vueltas a algo que no tiene ningun misterio
<enter7660> en terminal
<enter7660> metacity --replace
<omikron4> si
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> ese me da para hacer que el compiz funcione
<mimecar> no
<omikron4> ese te pone el metacity
<enter7660> ok
<Osmodivs> mimecar: Una forma que encontre es usar mplayer
<mimecar> ¿has probado con el enlace que te he puesto antes?
<angelitote> mimecar es a mi?
<Osmodivs> no, no lo probe
<angelitote> perdon
<mimecar> con tantas conversaciones al mismo tiempo ya no lo se
<fosco_> omikron4: has de tener cuidado con la orden que le diste
<fosco_> * enter7660 se ha marchado (Quit: Ex-Chat) <- esto es por el metacity --replace :)
<Osmodivs> Gracias de todas formas
<Osmodivs> çiao
<enter7660> metacity --replace
<enter7660> y se que da como pensando la terminal
<fosco_> enter7660: a ver que entre todos te estamos liando
<fosco_> YA estás usando metacity
<fosco_> si no fuese así no tendrías bordes de ventanas
<fosco_> vamos a probar a poner compiz
<fosco_> abre un terminal, ejecuta compiz --replace &
<fosco_> y no cierres ese terminal
<fosco_> todo lo que salga más el propio comando pegalo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<fosco_> tarde
<fosco_> cerró el terminal
<fosco_> :)
<enter7660> ok
<enter7660> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<fosco_> pegalo en pastebin.com no aqui
<enter7660> y se queda pensando
<fosco_> pegalo todo
<mimecar> enter7660: poner '&' después de compiz --replace ??
<fosco_> no hace falta que salgas del canal
<omikron4> parece que sale con todo fosco_, jjajaja
<enter7660> gtk-window-decorator:1715): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<fosco_> aqui no
<fosco_> pegalo en pastebin.com
<fosco_> !paste | enter7660
<kubot> enter7660: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fosco_> lo de "no cierres el terminal" creo que no lo ha pillado
<rahadian> hola
<fosco_> hola
<rahadian> i come from indonesia
<omikron4> indonesia esta very, pero que muy very lejos rahadian :)
<rahadian> im sorry, i cant spanish, omikron4
<rahadian> :)
<omikron4> perhaps you should enter in ubuntu-en channel rahadian
<rahadian> okay, sorry if i bother you, omikron4
<omikron4> you do not bother me, rahadian. I've told you because language
<rahadian> ok, thanks, omikron4
<mnemonic> buenas
<maestrolinux> buenas tengo un problema !!! a ver si alguno le pasa !! ninguna aplicacion para twitter conecta todas dan error de no autorizado
<xangua> maestrolinux: qué cliente¿¿
<xangua> desde hace meses el cliente necesita pedir autorización a twitter, el que yo uso lo tiene implementado
<Crashbit> Reisilver: de nada :-) Es un placer ayudar
<maestrolinux> prove con todos
<maestrolinux> incluso de adobe-air
<xangua> mmm será que probaste con aplicaciones viejas
<maestrolinux> me esta tirando esto error: EncryptedLocalStore database access error
<maestrolinux> libgnome-keyring.so
<maestrolinux> estoy en 64bit
<xangua> leí que twitter anda teniendo problemas, aunque yo no los tengo
<mimecar> esta mañana twiter estaba caido
<maestrolinux> si eso si
<fosco_> maestrolinux: que clientes has probado? a mi con hotot me va bien
<maestrolinux> twhirl mitter gwliber o algo asi
<fosco_> seguramente esos son viejos, uso mucho twitter y ni siquiera me suenan
<fosco_> prueba alguno de los nuevos
<maestrolinux> cual
<fosco_> http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2010/12/tres-clientes-twitter-mas-para-ubuntu.html
<xangua> gwibber viene en ubuntu por defecto, choqok es el que prefieren los kderos
<ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<fzeta> res piratas :)
<maestrolinux> turpial anda !!!
<fosco_> ok, turpial es un buen cliente
<maestrolinux> ok voy a probar cargar algunas librerias de 32bit para los otros
<fosco_> yo uso 64bits y te aseguro q no necesitan ninguna libreria especial, pero adelante
<maestrolinux> lo que pasa es que estoy en otra distro
<maestrolinux> me compile gwibber-dev 2.91.2-2 y anda bien
<maestrolinux> gracias por el dato!! me quedo con turpial
<luckatoni> que es gwibber?
<xangua> un cliente twitter, facebook, identica, blablabla
<luckatoni> ok, gracias, no lo necesitare,xd
<dorel> que programa es mejor para virtualizar SO, virtualbox o vm player ???
<dorel> cual me recomiendan ???
<fosco_> dorel: no hay uno "mejor"
<mimecar> vmplayer es de pago
<fosco_> usa ambos, comparalos y quedate con el que mejor cubra tus necesidades
<dorel> workstation es de pago, vmplayer es gratuito
<mimecar> el que crea máquinas nuevas es el de pago
<mimecar> solo podrás usar máquinas que esten creadas
<dorel> pero puedo crearlas sin necesidad de la version de pago
<dorel> y las ejecuto con la version gratuita
<mimecar> tu mismo
<fosco_> de nada :/
<Nev3rmind> hola
<holygungner> Hola a todos
<Nev3rmind> tengo un rpoblema en ubuntu corriendo en una netbook , los videos solo me preproduce el sonido
<holygungner> amigos la pregunta mía es la siguiente
<holygungner> estoy tratando de convencer a un amigo
<holygungner> estoy tratando de convencer a un amigo de que se cambie a Linux
<Nev3rmind> si
<Nev3rmind> y q pasa?
<holygungner> ya lo hizo, de hecho instaló ubuntu
<Nev3rmind> entonces :O
<holygungner> pero el problema ahora está en que el quiere virtualizar a Windows, ya lo ha hecho
<holygungner> entonces, su problema está en como hace él para que la tarjeta de video Nvidia, esté habilitada en Windows virtual
<Nev3rmind> pero con q esta virtualizando?
<Nev3rmind> es para jugar?
<fosco_> holygungner: la maquina virtual no usa directamente el hardware
<mimecar> holygungner: solo puede usar los drivers de virtualbox
<fosco_> emula una vga estandar con ciertas propiedades, pero no la nvidia directamente
<holygungner> no, es para hacer unas cosas allí...
<mnemonic> holygungner,  playonlinux es su solución
<Nev3rmind> cosillas como q, si son simples no necesitara la vga
<Nev3rmind> sino q use wine
<mnemonic> buscalo en los repos que están hay soporte para todos los juegos famosos
<holygungner> ok, si es para jugar tambien, pero no él si no sus hijos
<mimecar> como está mutando la descripción en cada frase
<Nev3rmind>  lol
<mnemonic> holygungner, playonlinux tiene de todo y teconfigura wine automaticamente , yo creo que es la sollución para un pc de alguien que no quiera comerse mucho el coco configurando
<mnemonic> aj
<holygungner> si, en realidad tiene 2 maquinas una para trabajo y la de sus hijos
<mimecar> holygungner: cual es el problema ? (me he perdido ya)
<holygungner> mimecar: ¿cómo puedo hacer para habilitar el NVDIA en una maquina con Windows Virtual
<mimecar> no puedes hacer nada
<mimecar> solo usar el driver que te instala la máquina virtual
<Nev3rmind> podes probar con vmware
<Nev3rmind> pero tampoco te va a correr
<mnemonic> mimecar,  es que este driver digamos que está entre el hardware real y el virtual ,  la solución más facil es que se utilice los drivers nativos desde el propio SO del que lo ejecutas , es decir , desde ubuntu .. la idea es que un programa como wine sea capaz de saltarse las interpretaciones que tiene que hacer la maquina virtual
<mnemonic> ups no era para mimecar , sorry , para holygungner
<mimecar> depende de lo que tenga que hacer holygungner
<holygungner> ahhh ok, entonces el dia lunes le digo
<holygungner> muchas gracias
<mimecar> holygungner: la máquina virtual siempre tendrá menos rendimiento que una real
<holygungner> si, eso es de logica
<mimecar> no todas las personas usan la lógica, por eso lo digo
<mimecar> dependiendo de lo que usen se puede usar wine
<mimecar> pero depende de cada caso
<holygungner> muchas gracias a Todos
<holygungner> oye y la impresora si se puede usar en una maquina virtual?
<mimecar> tiene que reconocerla la máquina real
<jvargas90> hola que tal como puedo borrar elementos en el menu lugares
<holygungner> ahhh ok
<mimecar> jvargas90: depende de que elemento sea
<mimecar> solo podrás si es un marcador
<jvargas90> esque yo le puse conectar al servidor
<jvargas90> y despues le puse añadir marcador
<mimecar> abre nautilus y edita el marcador
<jvargas90> grax
<holygungner> oigan como hago para convertir un archivo ps a pdf?
<mimecar> abre el archivo e imprimelo en PDF
<holygungner> ya lo acabo de abrir
<Nev3rmind> alguien sabe q problema es, q no puedo ver videos en ubuntu solo escucharlos? con cualquiera d elos reproductores
<mimecar> con vlc te falla?
<Nev3rmind> si
<mnemonic> Nev3rmind, creo que son los codec
<Nev3rmind> tengo los restricted instalado
<Nev3rmind> q trae los codecs
<mimecar> vlc tiene los codecs incluidos
<mimecar> desactiva compiz y prueba
<Nev3rmind> no tengo compiz
<Nev3rmind> es un netbook
<gazap-on> hola, instale una impresora multifuncion, y voy a escanear y xsane me dice que el dispositivo esta ocupado
<mimecar> gazap-on: ¿que información has buscado en google?
<gazap-on> sobre el problema, aun no enceuntro solucion
<mimecar> ¿como lo estas buscando?
<gazap-on> xsane device is busy
<gazap-on> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=140248 leo aqui ahora
<mimecar> mejor pon tu modelo de multifunción + xsane + busy
<uBOTu-fr> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 140248 in sane-backends "xsane always reports Device Busy" [Medium,Closed: rawhide]
<mimecar> ese bug no se aplica a ubuntu
<mimecar> por lo menos la corrección
<mimecar> es del 2004
<gazap-on> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/652963
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 652963 in hplip "On HP Deskjet 1050/2050 scanning does not work" [Medium,Fix released]
<gazap-on> bueno intentaré eso de ahi haber que tal
<mimecar> ok
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> donde se encuentra la carpeta de iconos?
<mimecar> ~/.icons
<charrua> usr/share/icons
<holygungner> /share/icons
<rolonavarta> buenas tardes necesito agregar a mi usuario a otro grupo a demás del q ya estoy, por ejemplo el usuario pepe esta en el grupo pepe y necesito q este en el grupo archivos
<Reisilver> sistema /administración/grupos y usuarios
<Reisilver> si lo quieres hacer desde terminal pues en google hay varios tutos
<enter7660> buenas tardes
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> hay algún límite de archivos que pueda leer nautilus en un directorio
<Nicko_94> Hasta donde se no
<Reisilver> por ejemplo me baje unas fuentes son alrededor de 6156 fonts, y el nautilus le cuesta trabajo leerlo cómo que se quiere colgar, no me parece un problema
<fosco_> está dibujando una previsualizacion de cada fuente
<Reisilver> ah
<fosco_> es normal q le cueste un poco
<Nicko_94> Eso es porque son muchos iconos y espacio
<Reisilver> sí
<Reisilver> eso es
<Reisilver> lo puse en vista compacta
<Reisilver> ahora se aprecia mejor
<Reisilver> tendré que ponerlos en carpetas distintas
<Reisilver> creo que 6152 son demasiadas fuentes en un sola carpeta
<Nicko_94> Son demasiados archivos, si fueran imagenes seria peor
<Reisilver> lo malo es que están en fonts dentro de gimp
<Reisilver> y sí los pongo dentro de otra carpeta dentro de fonts no sé sí el gimp las leerá
<fosco_> Reisilver: lo unico q debes hacer es desactivar las previsualizaciones en nautilus
<Reisilver> o colocar la visualización en modo compacto
<Nicko_94> Si desactivas efectos visuales, de seguro mejora
<Reisilver> ya no me cuelga
<Reisilver> no eso no es como quitarle la carne a la hamburguesa
<Reisilver> no mentira
<Reisilver> gracias por las sugerencias
<Reisilver> ahora que lo veo no todas las fuentes son cheveres, voy borrando y me quedo con las bacanes
<Reisilver> gracias muchachos qué haría yo sin ustedes?¿
<Souchiro> probando otra vez black ops
<jvargas90> hola que tal
<jvargas90> ocupo buscar todos los archivos que se llamen hola.php en un directorio predeterminado como hago
<Jakeukalane> hola
<drnknmnk> find /directorio -iname '*.php'
<Jakeukalane> cuando se entra en el recovery mode existe un escritorio completo o no hay gráficos?
<dabor> Jakeukalane, no hay graficos, es una terminal
<Jakeukalane> bien
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Jakeukalane> es que estoy dando instrucciones
<Jakeukalane> para recuperar una contraseña y no sabía si tenía o no gráficos
<Jakeukalane> saludos
<dabor> paaswd usuario
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a los que me extrañaron
<jmanuel_cool> (creo que saludare solo a mi esposa XD)
<20QAAVAXP> acaba de instalar toda las actualizaciones de ubuntu 10.10 y mi proyecto en apache sale "Error HTTP 500 (Internal Server Error): Se encontró una situación inesperada mientras el servidor intentaba cumplir con la solicitud."
<mimecar> ¿has visto el error que da?
<20QAAVAXP> ese es el error que me da px
<mimecar> ya, pero en el log del servidor siempre sale la causa
<20QAAVAXP> donde veo eso?
<mimecar> no se si estaran en /var/log
<DonLeo> buenas tardes alguien me puede ayuda rpo rfavor
<mimecar> !ask DonLeo
<kubot> DonLeo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<DonLeo> me puedes ayuadar a instalar java
<Nev3rmind> que java
<DonLeo> para ubuntu 10.10
<DonLeo> ese tengo
<DonLeo> java para chat
<Nev3rmind> ahh
<Nev3rmind> instala los restricted
<Nev3rmind> dame 1 min
<DonLeo> como que soy new en esto
<Nev3rmind> np, te explico, hy un paquete en el ubuntu software center que viene con java, codecs mpe, avi
<Nev3rmind> q no se instalan en el inicio xq son algo asi como "privados"
<Nev3rmind> resumiendo
<Nev3rmind> tenes q activar una repo, dame 1 seg
<DonLeo> oka
<Nev3rmind> tenes q ir a administracion - origenes de software
<Nev3rmind> te va a pedir tu pass
<Nev3rmind> y ahi tilda la opcion q dice controladores privativos para dispositivos (restricted)
<DonLeo> en la consola que comando coloco
<Nev3rmind> nada de comandos
<gl26h> Holanda, una consulta, es necesario desfragmentar en linux ?
<jmanuel_cool> gl26h, en cualquier sistema es necesario hacerlo, pero en GNU/Linux, por lo general se le hace mantenimiento automático a los discos cada cierto número de montajes
<gl26h> vale,
<gl26h> gracias
<gl26h> y como es eso de cada cierto numero de montajes?
<juanito1> sabesn como instalar fedora 14 en virtual box ? soy usuario de ubuntu
<Nev3rmind> lso discos se montan cuando inicias linux c ejemplo
<juanito1> trato de instalar, y solo funciona como live cd
<gl26h> ok
<juanito1> live dvd
<juanito1> quiero que funcione sin el dvd
<Gargadon> pues como cualquier linux, una vez que lo instalas, retiras el dvd (o desmontas el iso en VB) y a utilizarlo
<juanito1> uhm
<DonLe0> uta lante por fa vor wa kien me puede syudar irge
<DonLe0> no puedo intalar el java
<DonLe0> me sale un error
<dabor> cual?
<dabor> DonLe0, lo estas instalando desde los repositorios?
<DonLe0> no
<DonLe0> si reciem me dijeron ace tal cosa
<DonLe0> ahora no me muestra nada
<DonLe0> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<DonLe0> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<dabor> DonLe0, cierra synaptic
<DonLe0> no lo tengo abiero no tengo nada abierto
<DonLe0> solo xchat y una shell
<DonLe0> nada mas
<mimecar> cierra la shell
<dabor> DonLe0, rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mimecar> dabor: si está bloqueado algún programa lo está usando
<DonLe0> cerre la consola
<DonLe0> que era que tenia abierta
<DonLe0> ahojra que hago
<DonLe0> tengo todo cerrado
<DonLe0> solo tengo abierto xchat
<dabor> mimecar, no siempre, a veces cerrando mal la terminal pasa eso
<mimecar> DonLe0: usa synaptic para instalar el programa
<DonLe0> habro smantic y donde sale
<DonLe0> java
<DonLe0> para intalar
<DonLe0> ya filo
<DonLe0> a l anoche
<DonLe0> lo veo buenas tardes
<mimecar> DonLe0: ayuda escribir las frases completas
<aguitel> pregunta: la version Unity vendra en 11.04 ,se podra volver a gnome ?
<charrua> si se podra
<aguitel> ya se sabe cual es el comando para tirar todo eso a la merda y volver a gnome?
<mimecar> aguitel: no sales de gnome
<mimecar> unity solo es un gestor de ventanas, nada mas
<aguitel> osea en reemplazo de metacity?
<mimecar> si
<fosco_> aguitel: unity es gnome tambien, no hay que "volver" a nada
<omikron4> aguitel: yo tengo unity y lo he quitado
<aguitel> omikron4, como?
<fosco_> aguitel: al iniciar sesion te deja elegir que tipo de entorno quieres usar
<aguitel> a ok
<omikron4> aguitel: hasta que no este la version definitiva hay bastantes problemas con compiz
<aguitel> compiz corriendo bajo unity?
<omikron4> y por supuesto cierras sesion y abres con vista clasica y ya no esta unity
<erUSUL> se supone que habrá ppa's con gnome3... ya veremos. tambien cambian todo ;)
<aguitel> ok
<omikron4> unity es de compiz...parece mentira pero es una de las opciones
<mimecar> erUSUL: con gnome shell se podía volver a la vista "normal"
<aguitel> gnome shell es gnome 3?
<erUSUL> si
<aguitel> ok
<fosco_> aguitel: gnome-shell es una interfaz de usuario para gnome, puede usarse en gnome2 o gnome3
<omikron4> esos escritorios ensayo son un poco  raros... todas las aplicaciones en el mismo saco y si quieres encontrar algo tienes que poner un criterio en buscar... con lo ordenado que esta todo en gnome
<fosco_> pero en gnome3 será la interfaz por defecto
<aguitel> exacto
<aguitel> para que cambiar
<omikron4> y gnome 3 con su shell es igual que unity...nada de orden
<omikron4> espero que ninguna de las dos siga adelante si son como se ve hasta ahora
<mimecar> omikron4: van a seguir..
<fosco_> a mi gnome-shell me gusta
<mimecar> aguitel: los programas tienen que evolucionar
<omikron4> fosco_: mira a ver como encuentras una aplicacion en gnome-shell o unity que son iguales
<mimecar> omikron4: escribes parte del nombre o lo que hacen y te saldrá
<fosco_> tiene el mismo sistema de menus q el gnome clasico
<fosco_> no se qué es lo q no encuentras
<fosco_> además tiene un lanzador de aplicaciones y un dock integrado
<fosco_> no necesitas buscar nada
<omikron4> escribes parte del nombre... y si has migrado de win... que buscaras...? no es mejor.. aplicaciones en aplicaciones, herramientas en herramientas , video y audio en audio y video, etc?? lo siento..no estoy de acuerdo.. aunque si sigo en ubuntu que seguro que si.. pues tendre que tragar, pero se termino lo facil
<fosco_> no escribes nada (si no quieres)
<fosco_> tienes el menú Aplicaciones, Internet...
<omikron4> no esta si no quitas unity fosco_
<omikron4> te lo aseguro
<fosco_> en gnome-shell está
<omikron4> en el live si que estan ambos pero yo lo tengo instalado y uno va sin el otro
<fosco_> http://www.gnome3.org/img/search-big.png <- este es el menú actual de gnome-shell
<fosco_> aunque yo nunca entro a ese menu
<fosco_> con el dock lo tengo todo
<canros> Holas
<canros> Alguien por aqui sabe como activar los iconos de un tema GTK? sin estar en gnome?
<canros> antes aexistia una cosa llamada gconfd o algo asi
<canros> ojo que me refiero a los del tema
<canros> no al escritorio
<fosco_> gconf es de gnome
<mimecar> los iconos del escritorio y los del tema son los mismos
<omikron4> claro, fosco_tienes mezclado el audio con el navegador de archivos y alguna preferencias los juegos.. el trasmision todo junto en el mismo saco
<mimecar> omikron4: mira la categoría de la captura
<mimecar> "Aplicaciones"
<canros> ah:P
<canros> creo que ya
<canros> encontre una forma
<fosco_> omikron4: eso es porque en esa captura ha hecho una búsqueda de "fi" y le pone todo lo que contiene fi
<mimecar> no está dividido en subcategorías
<canros> es que estoy yo en Icewm
<omikron4> claro, pero ahora en aplicaciones.. se divide en subgrupos...
<fosco_> si no haces ninguna busqueda lo tienes por secciones, internet, accesorios, sistema...
<fosco_> http://www.gnome3.org/img/applications-big.png <- menu por secciones
<canros> y creo que todo esta en el .gtkrc-2.0  voy a añadir una linea para q agarre el tema de iconos :P en el gtk gtk-icon-theme-name = "Tangerine"
<omikron4> y aun asi fosco_ eso es el gnome3 pero no unity que es lo que nos interesa
<fosco_> aunque ya te digo q con la nueva manera de usar el escritorio esos menús ya no se usan como antes
<canros> :P en el gnome3? no :P ahora todo es por gnome shell
<fosco_> yo en todo momento he estado hablando de gnome-shell
<canros> Si, saben que me parece que ese tal gnome shell se parece al que te sale cuando usas el netbook remix
<canros> un menu que esta de fondo
<canros> divido de una forma diferente
<canros> me llama la atencion que dicen que una de las razones para hacerlo asi es para evitar la "tentacion" de andar viendo otras ventanas o tareas y distraerte
<omikron4> ya lo se--- y espero que haga lo mismo canonical.. en fin. yo estoy en natty... y la verda nunca antes me habia funcionado la alpha 2... no me funcionaban hasta la tres... pero de momento mas rapido el arranque que maverick pero los procesos un poco mas lentos...
<fosco_> canros: si, uno de los objetivos de gnome3 es reducir las distracciones
<omikron4> canros: el netbook remix es unity
<Reisilver> viva natty
<canros> Pero pues, apenas probarlo la verdad si extrañare gnome 2
<canros> un poco
<canros> al menos espero
<fosco_> siempre puedes usar el escritorio clasico
<omikron4> pero en el netbook remix va por secciones
<Reisilver> ah leí que podrás elegir instalar el escritorio clásico
<canros> y sin animos de ofender a alguien que use KDE, ami no me gusto el rumbo que tomo KDE espero que no cambie demasiadddoo el gnome al ser gnome 3. Vamos que se mantenga eso el clásico
<canros> para los que no tienen un pc poderoso
<canros> o no quieren lonuevo
<canros> si ojala Reisilver
<fosco_> Reisilver: no necesitas instalarlo, ambos escritorios van instalados de serie
<mimecar> canros: kde4 ha mejorado mucho
<Reisilver> ok
<canros> Y si :P
<Reisilver> por cierto el KDE 4.6  es una pasada en mi opinión
<canros> apenas probarlo de nuevo en mi caso y ver que tal :P
<Reisilver> está de la no dire la grosería pero está chevere
<Reisilver> la 4.6 rules
<canros> lo que si me gusta es el dolphin
<canros> pero el look a veces me parece medio parecido al vista :S
<canros> el default
<Reisilver> recuerdo que dolphin cada rato se cerraba en la versiones 4.1 y 4.2 ahora es más estable
<Reisilver> whattttttttttttttttttttt
<mimecar> Reisilver: ya verás lo que pasará con gnome 3
<Reisilver>  vistaaaaaaaaaaa?¿
<Reisilver> no rules
<canros> si
<canros> claro :P vista es feio
<mimecar> eso de que es feo...
<Reisilver> bueno el 7 es bonito
<canros> Ah otra cosa que leei del gnome 3 es que cambiaran la capacidad para temearlo
<canros> creo que para mantener el look unico que quieren conseguir
<Reisilver> para mí es una verdadera delicia que cada grupo de desarrolladores haga lo mejor con respecto a gnome y KDE me alegra que se tomen es serio su trabajo los resultados son muy buenos no sé cómo está LXDE o XFCE
<canros> no se hacia donde querran ir:p
<canros> xfce me gustaria que
<canros> Thunar tenga soporte ftp y ssh
<Reisilver> pues sería bueno que ellos tb hicieran ruido o sea que presentaran sus nuevas propuestas en sus escritorios
<Reisilver> sería bacan
<canros> bastante
<Reisilver> saben que extraño de la aplicación agregar y quitar programas de ubuntu es que antes había una valoración con estrellas del software más usado como un ranking
<Reisilver> creo que eso hecho de menos, por lo demás soy capaz de acostumbrarme
<canros> y esa porque la habrán quitado?
<Reisilver> no sé man
<canros> en Kde
<canros> Puedes hacer
<canros> Window side by side? o windows stacked?
<canros> es una caracteristica que uso mucho en icewm
<canros> Osea, te pone por ejemplo
<canros> 2 ventanas a la mitad
<Reisilver> pero aún tengo en una partición mi ubuntu 8.04 LTS así que no me quejo jejejejejej aunque ya no tiene soporte ojojojojojojojoj
<canros> las redimensiona
<Reisilver> no he hecho la prueba
<Reisilver> te mentiría si te dijera que sí, la verdad no lo sé
<Reisilver> qué sería de mí sin los escritorios múltiples
<canros> :Puna bola
<canros> de ventanas
<Gargadon> Reisilver: la 8.04 todavia tiene soporte, al menos hasta abril
<Reisilver> sip
<Reisilver> de verdad?¿
<ber> hola nesesito algo de ayuda ,, alguien con sabiduria y tiempo?
<mimecar> Reisilver: deberías cambiar antes de Abril
<Reisilver> esa 8.04 está en mi vieja PC
<Reisilver> en la nueva está la 10.04
<Gargadon> igual no es muy bonito usar programas de hace 3 años
<omikron4> ber di algo que asi no se puede ayudar
<ber> ok .. le movi a los drivers de mi tarjeta usb alfa chipset rtl 8187l .. ahora no me lo detecta ubuntu 10.10
<ber> ya hice iwconfig y no esta
<Reisilver> es que me da pena formatearlo después de haber compartido tanto joojojojojojojojojo antes cuando era windowsero no me tenía ningún problema con eso de 95 a 98 a xp jejej pero después de haber pasado configurando resolviendo problemas , me enamore de mi distro
<Reisilver> stallman aún usa la fedora 7 creo
<jmanuel_cool> Reisilver, ¿?porque no sencillamente actualizas
<mimecar> ber: movistes?
<Reisilver> sabrá que hay 14
<ber> quise actualizar los drivers segun lei en un foro que mejores.. pero ya no la detecto
<Reisilver> preferiría una instalación limpia al menos no sé sí alguien ahora logró actualizar con éxito una versión a otra
<ber> como puedo regresar al estado inicial o intalar los nativos
<mimecar> pon el enlace del foro y lo que hicistes
<ber> ok busco
<Reisilver> hola jmanuel_cool
<uranos> wenas
<uranos> tardes volviendo alinus despues de mucho tiempo con wintows
<ber> http://linuxkillwin.blogspot.com/2010/11/realtek-8187l-funcionando-modo-monitor.html
<ber> es lo que viene ahi
<uranos> me siento como con juguete nuevo
<mimecar> ber: la compilación de los drivers ha sido correcta?
<ber> no dice algo como que erroe el archivo no existe
<ber> pero me borro lo anterior
<mimecar> si falla un paso es normal que no te funcionen los drivers
<ber> yo pense que quedaria sin modificar .. la verdad soy novato en ubuntu
<joel_> buenas tardes, me siento algo raro usando chat IRC :)
<joel_> hace un buen no lo utilizaba
<mimecar> si estas empezando instalar drivers en desarrollo no es una cosa normal
<mimecar> sigue todos los pasos de la guía
<ber> ok
<ber> ya lo intente
<ber> pero tira el error. lo hare de nuevo y te doy el error
<mimecar> cuando lo tengas ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste ber
<kubot> ber: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ber> ok
<joel_> alguien podrá ayudarme a solucionar un problema con el audio en Ubuntu 10.10 ???
<mimecar> joel_: sin saber el problema no
<joel_> ok me explico
<joel_> el problema es que  solo tengo audio por las bocinas al iniciar el sistema , si deseo conectar los audifonos estos no funcionan
<joel_> tengo que reiniciar con los audifonos conectados pero después las bocinas no funcionan
<ber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572835/
<mimecar> ber: dpkg --configure -a no hace nada
<mimecar> para que lo pones?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install -f  ...?
<joel_> es raro porque antes no lo tenía, y ni cuenta me dí desde que actualización inicio el problema
<_xen_>  /n
<mimecar> ber: aparte, que estas haciendo trabajando con el usuario root?
<ber> como lo cambio
<ber> perdon pero no se nada :S
<Nev3rmind> con q comando se actualizan las apps desde consola?
<Nev3rmind> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<mimecar> esa guía no tiene demasiado bien algunos pasos
<mimecar> ber: los paquetes ya están instalados, pasa al siguiente paso
<ber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572837/
<ber> hasta ahi llego
<mimecar> ber: te sobre el $ de la línea 1
<mimecar> $ indica el usuario "normal"
<mimecar> no tienes que copiarlo nunca
<ber> o primer error
<DonLeo> alo
<DonLeo> no paso nada con lo que me ayudanron
<DonLeo> nunca se instalo java
<mimecar> DonLeo: ¿has seleccionado java en synaptic?
<DonLeo> no pues
<DonLeo> si nunca me han dicho coce
<mimecar> coce?
<DonLeo> hace
<ber> ya esta abanzando .. ademas me falto poner sudo
<mimecar> ber: estas como usuario root
<mimecar> no hace falta poner sudo
<Reisilver> sólo puedo decir una cosa, amo mi ubuntu
<mimecar> DonLeo: instala java desde synaptic
<ber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572838/
<ber> como me pongo como sudo?
<DonLeo> ya haber voy a sistema---administracion--gestor de paquetes symantic
<DonLeo> ahi hago click
<DonLeo> en java en todos??
<debsan> no
<mimecar> ber: decidete, al principio estabas con root (#) , ahora como usuario normal
<mimecar> si estas con '$' tienes que poner sudo
<DonLeo> mimecar
<debsan> DonLeo, en el jre, en el jdk si vas a programar, en java plugin o algo así, si lo vas a usar para un navegador
<DonLeo> si pues
<DonLeo> lo que pasa que esto es nuevo para mi
<ber> mimecar .. no entiendo por que el cambio
<DonLeo> y en el chat que entro es por java
<DonLeo> y no entro
<DonLeo> slo
<mimecar> DonLeo: cuando instales java reinicia el navegador
<ber> perdon pero me resulta complicado
<debsan> DonLeo, hablá claro, no se te entiende
<DonLeo> haber en el chat que entro es por java
<mimecar> ber: no estas haciendo una cosa sencilla
<DonLeo> y no puedo nisikiera por irc
<DonLeo> pero como esto es nuevo para mi
<mimecar> si estas empezando con ubuntu no tendrias que haber empezado
<DonLeo> es por eso que no se instalarlo
<DonLeo> tonces con que?
<mimecar> DonLeo: si no le has dicho que lo instale, NO se instala solo
<DonLeo> con win
<DonLeo> ?
<debsan> !enter DonLeo
<kubot> DonLeo: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<mimecar> seleccionalo en synaptic y lo instalas
<DonLeo> oka en eso estoy gracias espero poder terminar con esot luego
<ber> ok creo que le voy entendiendo
<Reisilver> ber la paciencia en una virtud, así empezamos muchos peleandonos con el sistema
<Reisilver> pero la recompensa es grande luego
<mimecar> ber: aunque lo que estas haciendo no te servirá si la red wifi está protegida por WPA
<ber> lo se lo quiero par mi red
<ber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572839/
<mimecar> la línea 63 te dice el error
<ber> paciencia es lo que les ha de sobrar para responder mis preguntas :D
<mimecar> ber: si es para tu red, para que necesitas poner la tarjeta en modo monitor?
<ber> digamos solo por jugar... he probado con wifislax .. y funciono .. pero quiero tenerlo en mi lap
<lanx> hola
<lanx> alguno que dominie el tema de redimensionar partiones ??
<mimecar> !ask lanx
<kubot> lanx: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<joel_> sigo sin encontrar solución en foros a mi problema ¬¬
<lanx> ya he preguntado
<ber> que hago con le problema de la linea  63?
<mimecar> lanx: eso no es una descripción del problema
<mimecar> ber: lee lo que dice la siguiente línea
<lanx> pues es que por lo que veo es basico lo que estoy leyendo hasta ahroa y no quiero asustar
<lanx> pero hay voy
<mimecar> tienes un backup de los datos del disco que no puedas perder?
<lanx> tengo una particion ntfs
<lanx> y quiero redimensionare el espacio libre
<omikron4> ber ese no es el camino para la rtl8187L
<lanx> con gparted
<Reisilver> lanx gparted es una maravilla
<ber> que hago? cual seria el camino adecuado
<lanx> si :9
<mimecar> tienes un backup de los datos?
<lanx> no no hize
<dabor> lanx, el espacio esta contiguo a la particion ?
<mimecar> deberías hacerlo en un disco externo antes de empezar
<omikron4> ber.. http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=5755.0
<omikron4> ber.. busca para el controlador rtl8187 y tu kernel
<lanx> a qque te refieres dabor
<Reisilver> lanx buenas tardes gparted es una herramienta útil para esos casos lo único es saber utilizarlo cosa que no es complicada
<mimecar> omikron4: mejor que acabe lo que está haciendo
<ber> ok pero como termino lo que estaba haciendo ?
<omikron4> el vera.. pero es la tarjeta que yo tengo y he pasado todos los quebraderos necesarios para saberlo.. en fin era un comentario para ayuudar
<lanx> Reisilver: es que tengo un problema de que xp no inicia
<Reisilver> esta en la primera partición
<Reisilver> me imagino
<lanx> lo que no monto bien nada mas acabar de redimensionar
<Reisilver> has hecho cambios en el orden de las particiones por tu cuenta
<lanx> no
<Reisilver> sólo has redimensionado o has anulado alguna partición
<lanx> o eso creo
<lanx> no solo disminuir el espacio libre
<Reisilver> porque si has borrado una quizá la partición han cambiado de nombre algunas
<lanx> y crear la particion nueva
<Reisilver> es raro
<ber> omkron.. hago lo de esa page?
<Reisilver> que errror
<Reisilver> te bota
<lanx> sera el archvo de memoria virtual ?
<Reisilver> al querer entrar al xp
<ber> se ve bien
<lanx> error de xp?
<lanx> no se sale rapido , no da tiempo a leer en un patallazo azul de 1 segundo
<Reisilver> pantallazo azul?¿
<mimecar> un pantallazo azul suele ser un fallo con los drivers
<mimecar> si no iniciara windows no te saldría esa pantalla
<lanx> pero si antes iniciaba .....
<lanx> lo que yo pienso..
<lanx> es que sea el arhivo de intercambio
<mimecar> si no has preparado el sistema puedes haberte cargado el archivo de intercambio
<lanx> de win
<Reisilver> parece problema de windows
<mimecar> se pone al final del disco
<Reisilver> bueno suerte, pero que me late que debes reinstalar windowsssssssssssss
<lanx> que no lo lea correctamente y es donde almacena los datos de capacidad de los arhivos y / o si tenia errores.....
<mimecar> entra en modo a prueba de fallos de windows
<lanx> anda pues esa posibilidad fijate no la probe
<lanx> xd
<lanx> voy a ver
<mimecar> un error al redimensionar la partición y puedes perder todos los datos de esa partición
<mimecar> os gusta demasiado el riesgo
<lanx> pues no va
<lanx> ahroa vengo
<lanx> voy a ....(out the room... door to the left)
<DonLeo> mimecar,
<DonLeo> lo instale de todas formas y no me sirvio que onda pasa con esto
<DonLeo> hasta reinie el firefox
<DonLeo> no pasa nada estan todos mastorrcados los puntos en el ge
<DonLeo> alllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DonLeo> alguien me pude ayudar o no
<DonLeo> o de los 76 no hay naide
<cratessoman> Buenas noches, para juegos es mejor trabajar con pulseaudio o alsa?
<Reisilver> 76 valientes dispuestos a ayudar a su prójimo
<Reisilver> juegossssssss
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> con wine
<Reisilver> ?¿¿
<cratessoman> no nativos
<cratessoman> ps ni tan nativos
<cratessoman> es que no me esta funcionando el sonido en los juegos
<cratessoman> quake4 o unreal
<cratessoman> tampoco enemy territory
<cratessoman> en quake4 funciona pero muy mal, se entrecorta y todo
<cratessoman> pero ps lo que es la musiquita y los videos de youtube funciona perfecto
<Reisilver> raro
<Reisilver> espera
<Reisilver> un quake 4 nativo
<Reisilver> yo lo probe uno de windows
<Reisilver> me andaba a 1000
<cratessoman> ps es de windows pero lo instale como nativo
<Reisilver> disculpa la pregunta compras originales
<cratessoman> no creo que la pregunta aplique
<cratessoman> hablemos no del quake 4
<cratessoman> sino del enemy territory entonces
<cratessoman> el problema es que no suena
<cratessoman> ningun juego suena
<Reisilver> ah entiendo
<Reisilver> deacuerdo respeto tu silencio sólo que si me decías que sí pues pensaba comprarlos acabo de resibir mi herencia
<Reisilver> pero bueno
<Reisilver> que pasa con el enemy territory?¿
<Reisilver> sólo es el sonido=?¿
<cratessoman> aja
<cratessoman> son baratos seria bueno que compraras el ultimo quake
<cratessoman> cuanto te ganaste?
<Reisilver> 2500 dólares
<cratessoman> si el unico problema que tengo es de sonido
<Reisilver> no es mucho, pero es mío
<cratessoman> sirven mi sentido pesame, quien se te murio?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Reisilver> naaaaaaaa mi viejo me dijo hijo te doy este dinero para ti y yo le dije BUeno gracias
<cratessoman> ja ja j a
<Reisilver> jajajjajajajaj
<cratessoman> eso es bn
<cratessoman> de casualidad sabes como me entero si tengo alsa o pulseaudio?
<cratessoman> es que me esta fallando el sonido en todos los juegos
<cratessoman> TODOS
<Reisilver> pon esto para saber que hardware es lspci|grep Audio
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe gstreamer-properties
<fosco_> ahi puedes ver q complemento/dispositivo usas
<fosco_> y tambien puedes cambiarlo si así lo quieres
<cratessoman> ps la tarjeta que tengo es una nvidia mcp61 probando lo de fosco....
<Burro1> nos vemos
<cratessoman> ufff
<cratessoman> claro por alli es fosco
<Reisilver> fosco la entrada la tengo con pulse y la salida es autodetectar pero me imagino que ese autodetectar lo toma como alsa
<cratessoman> voy a probar cualquier cosa te digo
<Reisilver> cratessoman ponlo en alsa es más compatible
<Reisilver> me parece que pulseaudio es muy nuevo para esos juegos
<Reisilver> y quizá deba comprarlos, por cierto me da miedo jugar doom 3
<cratessoman> cual es mejor alsa o pulseaudio?
<javila> Saludos amig@s
<cratessoman> tengo que reiniciar para que aplique cambios?
<cratessoman> ja ja ja
<fosco_> no
<Reisilver> pulseaudio es más reciente da más ventajas con las nuevas tarjetas de sonido para aprovechar su máximo jejeje es todo lo que sé pero alsa es más compatible
<cratessoman> a mi me daba miedo jugar dantes inferno en el xbox
<cratessoman> tenia pesadillas
<cratessoman> XD
<Reisilver> jejejejejejejjejeje, prueba shellshock 2 te creo sí lo pasas
<cratessoman> ja ja ja
<cratessoman> bueno
<cratessoman> voy a probar y ya les avizo como les fue
<Reisilver> fosco gracias por el comando gstreamer-properties es muy útil
<Reisilver> aunque creo que no es un comando
<Reisilver> es un atajo jejejejej gracias
<joel_> alguna idea como hacer que los audifonos se escuchen sin problema o mejor dicho que se escuchen
<joel_> nadie??? ok seguiré investigando en foros
<Reisilver> audifonos?¿
<Reisilver> jejjejejeje conectas y debería funcionar
<Reisilver> siempre y cuando tengas un panel  frontal y este habilitado
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-27
<joel_> porque suena raro audifonos?
<joel_> bueno, los conecto pero simplemente no suenan el audio sigue por las bocinas de la lap
<joel_> alguien sabe como actualizar los driver ALSA (ni idead que son) pero un foro recomienda esa pero las instrucciones son para Fedora yo ando en Ubuntu
<joel_> o al menos como saber que versión es la instalada
<joel_> nadie, nadie?
<Itx> ¿?
<Itx> a ver si lo puedo ayudar joel_
<joel_> sigo con mi problema de audio, no se si leiste mis mensajes anteriores?
<joel_> los audifonos no funcionan al conectarse el audio sigue por las bocinas de la lap
<Itx> ya entro a la consola y le dio alsamixer
<joel_> para que funciones debo iniciar el sistema con los audifonos  puestos
<Itx> no disculpe pero es es en winbugs
<joel_> si en eso ando ahoirta ya le dia máximo a todo pero nada
<Itx> ami me funciona de forma automatica
<Itx> en ubuntu
<Itx> ok pero avance en los controles
<Itx> quizas hay alguno que esta en cero volumen
<joel_> asi me funcionaba pero dejo de hacerlo no se si después de actualiza a 10.10
<Itx> haga los movimientos con las flechas
<joel_> todos los tengo al maximo,  le dí F5 para mostrarlos todos
<joel_> pero sigue igual
<Itx> y tiene activo el driver
<joel_> como saberlo??
<Itx> si ve en la parte de preferencias
<joel_> soy novato en ubunut
<Itx> sonido
<Itx> vera que alli hay solapas
<joel_> si ya estoy en el
<Itx> la primera efectos de sonido
<joel_> si
<Itx> la segunda hardware
<joel_> input y output
<joel_> hardaware que debo ver?
<Itx> abajo dice perfil vea que tiene seleccionado el correcto
<Itx> 1 que haya un hardware reconocido jajaja
<Itx> eso es por logica
<Itx> luego verifique cada uno de los perfiles
<joel_> si ya he estado moviendo esa opciones pero ninguna los hace funcionar
<Itx> analog Stereo Duplex
<Itx> pues no se como mas ayudarte lo siento
<joel_> es elque tengo al momento
<G0di> is back (Ser Feliz no es estar libre... xau.../Gone: 1 day 13 hr 38 min 22 s) (G0di-¬)
<joel_> lo raro es que si inciio els istema con los audifonos conectados estos funcionan pero si los desconectos las bocinas no
<Itx> 0.o
<joel_> raro no?, pero no logro encontrar unasolución
<joel_> alguien sabe como puedo ver que version de driver alsa tengo instalados???
<dzup21> sudo aplay -l
<dzup21> joel_: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<joel_> gracias, al paracer esta actualizada, entonces no es por aquí mi problema :)
<esmirlin> www.bodhilinux.com
<esmirlin> ooops! sorry!
<lanx> hola
<lanx> Me sale el error STOP: c0000221  en una pantallazo de xp , por redimensionr con gparted desde  linux
<lanx> y antes me arrancaba bien el xp
<lanx> saben solucionarlo?
<Calavera> puede que sea el condenzador de fluzo
<uranos> buenas a que se devera que xchat enb ubuntu nomedeja agregar canales ni tampoco servidores alguin que me de una ayuda
<uranos> buenas a que se devera que xchat enb ubuntu nomedeja agregar canales ni tampoco servidores alguin que me de una ayuda
<magu42> uranos⟿ servidor//unirse a un canal
<linoge> alguna forma de desactivar el gnome-keyring para usar empathy? me da un fastidio....
<dabor> linoge, te pide passwd?
<canros> Hola
<DavidReza> hola, tengo un problema, quiero instalar una aplicación, pero tiene dependencia del paquete 'python-gnome2-desktop', pero al intentar instalar ese paquete me dice que el paquete no está disponible pero que algún otro paquete hace referencia a él, y que eso puede significar que el paquete está obsoleto o no se encuentra en las fuentes que yo tengo
<DavidReza> qué puedo hacer?
<k-milogars> buenas cuales son las direcciones principales de memoria
<juanito1> hola
<juanito1> saben si puedo instalar programas en fedora 14, virtualizado en ubuntu 10.10 ?
<xangua> por que no¿
<juanito1> estoy intentando instalar el skype y nada
<xangua> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<juanito1> espera ya esta isntalando
<juanito1> espera
<DavidReza> alguien sabe si teniendo un archivo swap, puedo hibernar mi laptop?
<DavidReza> a lo que me refiero es.. la opción Hibernar, que trae por default Ubuntu, soporta los archivos swap? o forzosamente necesito una partición con swap?
<G0di> is away (Ser Feliz no es estar libre... xau.../At: 11:48pm) (G0di-¬)
<arp-off> ...
<TecladoZurdo> guufff
<TecladoZurdo> de repente alguien que tenga desarrollado un software de rol de pagos
<TecladoZurdo> para mejorarlo ando haciendo uno pero recién empiezo
<SamuRay> TecladoZurdo en php?
<TecladoZurdo> ? no precisamente quiero en php por que quiero hacerlo en postgres con java para que sea local y web
<TecladoZurdo> pero si me serviria
<TecladoZurdo> SamuRay que dices unimos fuerzas
<SamuRay> pos en java toy frito, pero en pstgres le meto
<TecladoZurdo> de una Samuray despues de todo es tu decición veras ando declarando ya las tablas osea hacendo el diseño el diagrama Entidad relación
<TecladoZurdo> voy bien pero si quieres le entramos a lo que tu tienes y ver si lo mejoramos
<SamuRay> oka, TecladoZurdo es para la uni o un tigre?
<SamuRay> tenes q entregarlo rapido o puedes tomart el tiempo necesario TecladoZurdo
<TecladoZurdo> ??
<TecladoZurdo> puedo tomarme el tiempo 11 semana
<TecladoZurdo> perdon 1 semana
<TecladoZurdo> que creo es razonable si tengo experiencia programando
<SamuRay> conoces bien java?
<TecladoZurdo> si lo suficiente para programar en capas
<SamuRay> oka, entonces hagamoslo, cuando termines el diagrama E/R avisame vale?
<TecladoZurdo> listo para verlo entonces
<TecladoZurdo> al final
<TecladoZurdo> y ver que opinas
<SamuRay> okis, si queres nos vamos a gmail  :::>>> persaudsamuel en gmail
<TecladoZurdo> ese es tu correo viejo
<TecladoZurdo> persausamuel
<TecladoZurdo> persaudsamuel ups
<SamuRay> seeeep
<TecladoZurdo> of mi gmail >>> efrain.hernandez.q
<TecladoZurdo> hay te envio de mi mail
<TecladoZurdo> y vemos que arte marcial le aplicamos jejeje
<TecladoZurdo> para mañana tengo el diseño
<TecladoZurdo> pilas revisara a medio dia
<SamuRay> fino TecladoZurdo estaremos en contacto entonces, no te olvides de enviarlo para crear las tablas, si podes desarollas el Diagrama de Caso de Usos para ver cuales seran los porcesos del sistema >:P
<TecladoZurdo> ok tomare en cuenta eso
<QuestionMark> buenas
<QuestionMark> alguien ha usado idjc ?
<QuestionMark> !idjc
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'idjc'.
<QuestionMark> !shoutcast
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'shoutcast'.
<QuestionMark> !icecast
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'icecast'.
<QuestionMark> !icecast2
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'icecast2'.
<TecladoZurdo> SamuRay revisa tu mail
<SamuRay> okis
<SamuRay> TecladoZurdo sos de Vzla?
<SamuRay> TecladoZurdo que es rubros?
<TecladoZurdo> no soy de ecuador
<TecladoZurdo> pero tranquilo
<TecladoZurdo> rubro aca se lo conoce como el nombre a una cuenta
<TecladoZurdo> ejemplo: bono por puntualidad
<TecladoZurdo> asi mismo es un rubro a : multa por atraso
<SamuRay> TecladoZurdo y roles?
<TecladoZurdo> rol o roles quere decir el documenot que se va ha emitir por el cobro del sueldo del trabajdor
<TecladoZurdo> seria rol pero le puse roles por que son varios los que va ha recibir en el año a tiempo de trabajo
<SamuRay> TecladoZurdo cuantos cargos vas a tener?
<TecladoZurdo> los cargos con los puestos no como gerente secretaria asi que pienso que muchos
<TecladoZurdo> cargo = a puesto en la empresa
<DavidReza> alguien sabe cómo puedo hacer para NO ejecutar un programa si ya está en ejecución?
<SamuRay> oka pero merefiero cuantos puestos va a terner la empresa
<SamuRay> DavidReza si lo matas?
<TecladoZurdo> 5
<TecladoZurdo> lo matas con kill
<DavidReza> no, porque el primer programa es el que ya tendría cosas que yo hice en él
<DavidReza> no me sirve matarlo
<DavidReza> quiero que sólo sea ese y que no si ya existe e intento abrir otro, que no se abra
<TecladoZurdo> mmm creo que lo que quieres es saber que ya esta ejecutandose y diga no puede ejecutar otra copia de este programa
<SamuRay> TecladoZurdo si es asi entonces vas x buen camino :P
<DavidReza> TecladoZurdo,  algo así
<DavidReza> croe que me bastaría con saber si ya está ejecutándose, pero más que nada, en base al título del programa
<TecladoZurdo> si si no fuera el caso de solo 5 como deberia hacerlo SamuRay ?
<SamuRay> pos la tabla estaria de mas, xq le podrias hacer un combo con su value e insertaria lo q contendria en la tabla >;D
<TecladoZurdo> es mucho para mi Davidreza no se me habia ocurrido antes eso ?
<TecladoZurdo> el caso de uso me esta matando me das una idea de como seria
<TecladoZurdo> ya que tienes el der
<TecladoZurdo> tanto tiempo sin ver el UML que ahora que lo veo me parece de otro mundo
<DavidReza> gracias de cualquier forma TecladoZurdo
<TecladoZurdo> no hay por que darlas DavidReza te diria que por el cron hay puedes inyectar un escrip
<DavidReza> no conozco el cron, pero buscaré un poco en Google ;)
<TecladoZurdo> script que este buscando el nombre por medio de los procesos pero lo mejor seria controlar desde el software mismo de la aplicación
<DavidReza> saben de algun página de manual de la consola que me de información sobre el uso de la instrucción if?
<DavidReza> todo eso de if [ -f archivo ]; then blabla
<DavidReza> saben de algun página de manual de la consola que me de información sobre el uso de la instrucción if?
<DavidReza> todo eso de if [ -f archivo ]; then blabla
<dzup2> man bash
<dzup2> la ultima vez que mire eran como 5300 lineas del man
<DavidReza> =s
<DavidReza> 4222 líneas
<DavidReza> exagerado..
<DavidReza> hahaha
<dzup2> http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial   mira esos ejemplos
<DavidReza> gracias dzup2
<DavidReza> dzup,  tu sabes algo de bash script?
<DavidReza> dzup2 *
<dzup2> poco, cual es el problema?
<DavidReza> esque no entiendo qué diferencia hay entre usar $() y ${}
<DavidReza> y bueno, dentro de los corchetes o los paréntesis van comandos, cosas, o.. no sé..
<dzup2> hmm $(comando argumento)  <-- y {1..20}  se usa para definir valores
<dzup2> por ejemplo: echo $(pwd)   te daria lo mismo que " pwd ", pero lo podrias asignar a una variable, y echo {1..20}  te póne 1 al 209,
<DavidReza> ohh
<DavidReza> y solo esos usos tienen?
<dzup2> pues depende, poir ejemplo para hacer un for-loop: for i in {1..20}; do echo $i; done  ...etcetcetc
<dzup2> pero mejor vete al #bash canal, ahi hay mucha gente sabia en eso
<DavidReza> :O no sabia que hay un #bash canal
<DavidReza> gracias por la info! ;)
<dzup2> heh
<dzup2> tambien esta un bot ahi que interpreta bash :p
<DavidReza> como si fuera una consola?
<dzup2> es un robot
<dzup2> de seguro ejecuta bash en una forma de jail, pero lo hace heh
<DavidReza> pero te refieres a que interpreta bash como si fuera una consola? O a qué te refieres?
<dzup2> si, exacto
<DavidReza> y sabes cómo lo puedo usar?
<DavidReza> le mando PM?
<dzup2> ahi en el /topic te explica
<DavidReza> ahh ok
<DavidReza> gracias
<gonzalo> guenas
<gonzalo> tengo un problemilla
<gonzalo> que me esta qumando el balero
<gonzalo> Ubuntu no me deja aumentar la resolucion de mi monitor
<gonzalo> alguien sabe como arreglarlo?
<gonzalo> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gonzalo> pueden verme????
<gonzalo> la resolución optima del monitor seria de 1024 * 900
<gonzalo> y ubuntu no deja poner mas que 1024 * 760
<gonzalo> itx
<gonzalo> me podes ver??
<Itx> si
<gonzalo> ahhh gracias guri
<Itx> de nada
<gonzalo> por que creia que estaba escribiendo como un pelotudo, por que nadie me daba bola
<Itx> bueno eso acá es normal xD
<Itx> o.o
<gonzalo> menos mal que es para que te ayuden...
<Itx> nahh! a ver si puedo ayudarte
<Itx> cuenta
<gonzalo> Ubuntu no me deja aumentar la resolucion de mi monitor
<gonzalo> <gonzalo> alguien sabe como arreglarlo?
<gonzalo> <gonzalo> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gonzalo> <gonzalo> pueden verme????
<gonzalo> <gonzalo> la resolución optima del monitor seria de 1024 * 900
<dzup2> !paste gonzalo
<kubot> gonzalo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup2> gonzalo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | pastebinit    <---escribe eso en consola y danos el enlace que te sale
<dzup2> ...se fue ;9
<Itx> si el pobre se asusto
<dzup2> gonzalo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | pastebinit    <---escribe eso en consola y danos el enlace que te sale
<gonzalo> perdon me desubique
<gonzalo> me dieron una patada en el traste por inundar
<dzup2> gonzalo: abre una terminal y escribe esos comandos de arriba, o si ya sabes, dinos que tarjeta grafica y modelo que usas?
<dzup2> y si no sabes: abres una terminal y escribes:
<dzup2> gonzalo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | pastebinit
<dzup2> ...y pon aqui el enlace que te sale, para verlo
<gonzalo> http://pastebin.com/gVKY9YE2
<gonzalo> uy que salado!
<dzup2> gonzalo: instalaste los drivers de nvidia?
<gonzalo> se
<gonzalo> fui a la pagina de nvidia y descargue los drivers para linux
<gonzalo> y tengo aceleracion. pero me parece que el problema viene por que no me reconoce el monitor
<dzup2> hmm, que te dice esto? lsb_release -c
<gonzalo> em...... me dice algo como... "jkagsjag-gasjdga ...."
<dzup2> lsb_release -c
<gonzalo> dado que no tengo idea de que es
<gonzalo> que hago con eso?
<dzup2> que ubuntu version usas?
<gonzalo> 10.04
<dzup2> ok, instalaste nvidia-settings ?
<gonzalo> si encaje ese comando?
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<dzup2> haz hecho eso?
<gonzalo> mm.. lo hago de nuevo por sin no lo hice
<gonzalo> si
<gonzalo> ya lo habia hecho
<dzup2> bueno la idea es que entres a nvidia-settings y mires si puedes modificar algo ahi, en especial el refresh rate hz y veretical del monitor
<dzup2> y comenzar de ahi
<gonzalo> y en donde esta eso?
<dzup2> abre una terminal y escribe
<dzup2> nvidia-settings
<gonzalo> que bolo!
<gonzalo> juas
<dzup2> bueno ahi fijate en el monitor, la seccion esa, fijate si esta reconocido
<gonzalo> si ya habia abierto eso, pero no me da muchas opciones
<dzup2> deveria de salirle opciones de configuracion del monitor, por ejemplo el mio dice 60hz etc, juega con los valores
<gonzalo> ni ahi
<gonzalo> me da para llenar 5 cuadraditos
<gonzalo> y nada mas
<gonzalo> con tics
<gonzalo> como si fuera poco
<gonzalo> para... me salta terrible cartel
<dzup2> hmm haz probado otro monitor? estas seguro que es el monitor o con otro monitor si va?
<gonzalo> espero que no me corran por esto...
<gonzalo> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dzup2> bueno haz eso:
<dzup2> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dzup2> salte de entorno grafico y ingreza nuevamente
<Itx> buenas noches Jorge
<dzup2> gonzalo: lo tienes pero el driver no esta cargandolo el server de X
<dzup2> ...al parecer
<gonzalo> vos sabes que no me anda el comando
<dzup2> ahh, si es cierto
<Itx> gonzalo,  y te servira una guia escrita
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<dzup2> haz eso
<gonzalo> si ya lo habia hecho
<gonzalo> snif... no me anda
<gonzalo> snif.... snif....
<dzup2> hazlo de nuevo
<gonzalo> snif?
<dzup2> con sudo antes
<gonzalo> snif snif
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<gonzalo> si ya habia hecho eso
<gonzalo> pero cuando intento hacer correr el nvidia-settings me tira un cartel diciendo
<gonzalo> No parece  estar utilizando el controlador X de NVIDIA. Por favor, modifique su archivo de configuración de X (sólo  ejecutar `nvidia-xconfig 'como root), y reiniciar el servidor  X.
<gonzalo> y para mi eso es mas o menos como "jaskga jdigoajsg  asjdigoasj jsgaj"
<gonzalo> bueno, me voy a atar las pelotas con un alambre de puas y vengo
<Itx> jajajaja
<Itx> gonzalo,
<Itx> que sistema stienes
<Itx> 32 bits o 64?
<Reisilver> no tendrás que desinstalar primero el controlador nvidia libre, recuerdo que tuve que quitarlo antes de que ñle ponga el propietario
<gonzalo> em....... para mi que 32
<Itx> jaja
<Itx> ok
<Reisilver> recuerdo que estaba por default el libre
<gonzalo> em...  y yo que se
<Reisilver> bueno lo quite y pude usar el propietario
<gonzalo> em.. . y no hay un comando que me diga cuantos bites tiene?
<gonzalo> a que bola
<gonzalo> y em...
<gonzalo> tuviste que activarlo por la consola?
<dzup2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gonzalo> puse eso y ni me quiso contestar
<Itx> creo que el tocara hacer la instalacion del driver fuera de las X
<dzup2> esta bien, ahora reinicia
<gonzalo> me aseguran que voy a poder seguir chateando?
<Itx> ami solo así me funciona mi Nvidia 9500
<dzup2> si
<gonzalo> mira que tengo el alambre de puas a mano...
<Itx> una pregunta como se guardan la salas en el xchat?
<dzup2> Itx: que cliente?
<Itx> xchat
<dzup2> hoo xchat, lol, mira en $HOME/.xchat <--si existe
<Reisilver> si sirve http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/instalar-nvidia-en-ubuntu-1004
<Itx> y un modo sencillito desde el mismo cliente?
<Reisilver> algo de quitar el driver noveau el 10.04 lo tiene por defecto
<dzup2> la verdad no se, no uso xchat, pero me imagino que donde los ponen todos, en tu $HOME y en un subdirectorio que comienza con .   y /o .local
<gonzalo> volvi
<Itx> yo tampoco uso xchat
<Itx> xD
<Itx> pero ando en ese ahora
<gonzalo> em... y angola?
<gonzalo> que hago?
<Itx> jaja ok
<Itx> gracias
<dzup2> gonzalo: no funciono ese driver?
<gonzalo> emm que driver?
<dzup2> nvidfia
<gonzalo> yo encaje un comando que me pasaron
<gonzalo> de ahi... yo argentino
<Itx>  xD gonzalo  no es solo de encajar
<Itx> bueno pero por que tanto lio en que version de ubuntu estas?
<gonzalo> emm... no se reinicie, y ahora?? que busco controladores de hareware?
<Itx> ademas te deberia dar la opcion grafica
<Itx> de que lo instales facilmente
<gonzalo> 10.04
<Itx> arriba deberia aparecerte la opcion de activar controladores propietarios
<gonzalo> arriba de donde?
<Itx> si no vas a sistema
<Itx> administracion
<Itx> controladores adicionales
<Itx> ve si tienes activo el controlador de nvidia que te recomiendan
<Itx> :( gonzalito no quires la guia completita de ubuntu?
<gonzalo> vos sabes que en administracion no tengo la opcion controladores adicionales
<gonzalo> emm.. y para que voy a querer la guia completa, yo solo quiero ver bien
<gonzalo> nada mas
<Itx> busca una plaquita dibujada
<gonzalo> ahh controladores de hardware
<Itx> y alguna opcion que diga controladores
<gonzalo> pero no tiene nada
<Itx> ok pero entra a ella cheeeeeeeee
<gonzalo> dice que no se estan usando controladores privativos
<Itx> http://www.espaciolinux.com/2010/04/manual-ubuntu-10-04-es-realidad/
<Itx> ok
<Itx> si ves alli
<Itx> te dice desea activarla?
<gonzalo> dice que no se estan usando controladores privativos
<Itx> le das que si ella te va a bajar solita y se te instalara
<gonzalo> dice que no se estan usando controladores privativos
<Itx> 0,o
<gonzalo> yeah
<gonzalo> oh yeah!!!
<Itx> bueno ok
<gonzalo> en blanco
<Itx> jajaja
<Itx> te aparece que marques una arriba
<gonzalo> y me pone la deestable frase "no se estan usando controladores privativos"
<Itx> que placa tienes
<gonzalo> juas!
<gonzalo> un comando para es0?
<Itx> por que instalaste ya laque es libre
<Itx> ariba te explicaron de sobra comoresolver eso
<Itx> http://www.espaciolinux.com/2010/04/manual-ubuntu-10-04-es-realidad/
<Itx> allí esta tu comando
<gonzalo> ahh...bien.. gracias
<Itx> que placa tienes?
<gonzalo> sabes que....
<gonzalo> me decidi por el alambre de puas
<gonzalo> me voy a dormir
<Itx> ahh okpero asi no vas a tener descendencia
<Itx> http://mamalibre.eshost.com.ar/?q=content/instalar-nvidia-en-ubuntu-1004
<Itx> mira esa gonzalo
<gonzalo> con el avance de la medicina todo es posible
<Itx> jaja sisi con las semillitas de otro
<gonzalo> mortal
<gonzalo> mira esta
<gonzalo> http://mecortolaspelotasconestacosa.com
<Itx> ahh que dicativo xD
<gonzalo> juas!
<Itx> mira mejro el link que te pase
<Itx> no te enseñaron a respetar a las mujeres xD
<Itx> ¬¬
<gonzalo> yo respeto mucho a mi mama
<Itx> solo a ella?
<Itx> mamá
<Itx> mama es otra cosa
<Itx> te dejo veo que no quieres mas ver lo de esa placa de video
<gonzalo> mama le decian los malevos
<gonzalo> quiero ver la almoada, todavia que estoy haciendo caridad. por que ni siquiera es para mi, es para mi amigo, que dicho sea de paso, es gonzalo
<Itx> jajaja
<Itx> ya te dije como es la forma facil y grafica
<Itx> ya que eresnuevito
<Itx> simplemente elimina el controlador y activa el privativo
<Itx> chauuu
<gonzalo> bene, lo voy a hacer. Si me anda seras la segunda mujer a la cual respetare
<gonzalo> despues e evita
<gonzalo> de
<mastrettamx> hola, saben como puedo configurar tor para entrar a freeode ?
<mastrettamx_> hola
<gonzalo> volvi
<gonzalo> emmmm.... vos sabes que no me sirvio para nada
<gonzalo> bueno, me voy. Era solo para avisar
<gonzalo> el dicho acontesimiento
<gonzalo> c
<gonzalo> cimiento
<gonzalo> acontecimiento
<donleo> buenas noches
<donleo> quien me puede decir como puedo instalar
<donleo> java
<donleo> en el ubntuu
<donleo> tengo 10.4
<donleo> alguien online
<lcn> parece q no :P
<donleo> lcn, me puedes ayudar
<donleo> ¡
<donleo> ?
<donleo> necesito instalar java
<lcn> si
<donleo> por la consola
<donleo> en un terminal
<lcn> mira yo en realidad estoy aca pero no uso ubuntu, sino debian
<lcn> los paquetes que se instalan se llaman sun-java6-jre
<lcn> hablando de los privativos logico
<lcn> creo que esos para ubuntu
<lcn> estaban en los repos de medibuntu
<lcn> y sino fijate
<lcn> aptitude search sun-java6-
<lcn> a ver q te sale
<donleo> oka dame un segundo
<lcn> para esto siempre teniendo activado, los repos restricted y el otro que realmente no me acuerdo el nombre
<lcn> mira ahi me fije, en teoria los tenes en los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu
<donleo> no se puede encontrar
<lcn> fijate si tenes todos los repositorios activados
<lcn> en las preferencias
<lcn> origenes de software creo q era
<lcn> ahi te fijas que todas tengan el tilde
<donleo> sistema
<lcn> ahi
<lcn> no me acuerdo bien, no uso esas utilidades, me acuerdo poco jeje
<donleo> paquete symantic
<lcn> q ubuntu tenes, 10.10?
<ichzazen> buenas noches, alguien conoce el nombre de la sala offtopic colombiana=
<ichzazen> ?
<ichzazen> con empathy no la encontré
<donleo> no tengo el 10.04
<donleo> el 1o1o me dijernque no que bajara este
<lcn> igual esta bien. es LTS esa version creo
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> x3
<angelitote> hola
<Tarrasquero> nas
<angelitote> estoy haciendo un usb con varias distros. he extraido los archivos de wifiway a una carpeta en el usb /wifiway y quiero arrancarlo con grub2. necesito el menuentry para hacer el boot. puede alguien ayudarme? he buscado en google pero no lo encuentro
<angelitote> he probado varias configuraciones pero no me funcionan
<Tarrasquero> a menudo wifiway utiliza otros metodos
<Tarrasquero> digo en lo que conozco de el
<Eustaquio> Holas ^^
<muchosoft> hola, alguien puede ayudarme por favor? instale Mint 10 pero para lograrlo tuve que sacar mi placa de video nvidia 8500gt... como hago ahora para instalarla si no me deja arrancar el sistema ya que queda con la pantalla en negro?
<muchosoft> contesten pls!!!
<aguitel> que driver de video instalastes
<muchosoft> ninguno, acabo de iniciar mint y le estoy instalando las 105 actualizaciones que me aparecieron
<muchosoft> inicie con la placa de video onboard ahora...
<aguitel> busca cual es el driver nvidia para tu placa e instalalo
<muchosoft> pero como voy a instalarlo si no esta conectada u.u
<aguitel> no tiene nada que ver
<muchosoft> entonces entro a la página de nvidia, descargo los drivers para la 8500 gt
<muchosoft> instalo, apago... conecto la placa y deberia arrancar?
<aguitel> no
<muchosoft> so....
<aguitel> nvidia trabaja con ubuntu y en general tiene sus drivers ,ademas tiene que generar el xorg
<muchosoft> ?
<aguitel> te aclaro que aca es ubuntu
<muchosoft> y cual es la sala de chat de mint??
<aguitel> debe ser parecido a mint supongo
<aguitel> no se
<muchosoft> no se... es el primero que instalo
<muchosoft> =S
<muchosoft> ya vuelvo...
<erAbuelo> re buenas
<effie_jayx> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola effie_jayx
<ProXeN> Buenas
<erAbuelo> hola ProXeN
<javila> Buenos dias a la sala.
<Itali-chan> hola, necesitaria ayuda para congigurar mi tarjeta wifi atheros 9285
<Itali-chan> porfavor :3
<mimecar> !detalles Itali-chan
<kubot> Itali-chan: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Itali-chan> Te explico, tengo ubuntu 10.10, y una hp con tarjeta atheros 9285, cuando quiero conectar la wifi, en windows se enciende la lucesita del wifi pero ahora en ubuntu, cuando la enciende se me apaga automaticamente y no puedo hacer nada más
<Itali-chan> no funciona :/
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Itali-chan> diria que si, pero soy un novato, llevo solo 1 un dia usandolo y tampoco puedo asegurartelo con todo mi ser ^^u
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> con eso las pondrás si te faltan
<Itali-chan> a ver
<Itali-chan> echo
<Itali-chan> pero sigue sin funcionar :/
<mimecar> ¿te han salido actualizaciones?
<Itali-chan> si muchisimas de amd
<mimecar> ¿las has puesto todas?
<Itali-chan> si
<mimecar> vuelvo en un rato
<ProXeN> Itali-chan: intenta reiniciar para ver si las actualizaciones han solucionado el problema
<enter7660> buenos dias
<ProXeN> de no ser así, lo único que te puedo decir es que busques por google información concreta sobre tu tarjeta wifi
<ProXeN> Buenos días
<enter7660> tengo un problema
<ProXeN> ¿Qué problema?
<enter7660> instale ubuntu 10.10 en mi equipo habilito los efectos y todo normal pero cuando actualizo me quitatodos los efectos apariecias etc
<ProXeN> instalate el fusion-icon
<enter7660> no me deja activar los efectos visuales
<enter7660> si
<ProXeN> ¿No te deja? ¿Qué error te saca?
<enter7660> cuando lo actualizo no medeja ni abrislo
<Itali-chan> vale proxen, ahora reiniciare
<enter7660> no lo abre
<enter7660> ya e reiniciado muchas veses
<ProXeN> Ya, pero te digo que qué error te sale
<enter7660> cuando le doy efectos estra o personalizados se queda pensando
<enter7660> buescando controladores
<enter7660> y despues sequeda gris
<ProXeN> ¿Qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<erAbuelo> Itali-chan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285 <--
<enter7660> integrada a la board
<Itali-chan> ok
<enter7660> es una intel dh55pj
<muchosoft> buen día... estoy usando Mint 10 (primera vez en linux), despues de estar con muchos problemas para poder instalarlo ya que me quedaba la pantalla en negro, di con el clavo y la solución fue quitar la placa de video nVidia 8500GT que tenia instalada, por lo tanto inicie con la placa de video OnBoard... ahora mi problema esta en que no puedo instalar la otra placa que he retirado xq si la conecto a mi PC no me deja iniciar Min
<muchosoft> t... queda todo en negro ='(
<erAbuelo> enter7660: eso sera la placa no la grafica no?
<Itali-chan> You don't seem to be running Ubuntu
<Itali-chan> :/
<erAbuelo> muchosoft: y porque quitaste la grafica ?
<enter7660> si es integrada
<erAbuelo> Itali-chan: es tema de backports
<Itali-chan> mhhh T^T
<erAbuelo> Itali-chan: estas en ubuntu ahora ?
<Itali-chan> si
<Itali-chan> 10.10
<erAbuelo> y te sale ese mensaje ?
<muchosoft> erAbuelo: xq no había forma de iniciar la instalación
<Itali-chan> sip :(
<muchosoft> erAbuelo: de esa manera pude instalarlo y usarlo
<erAbuelo> muchosoft: probablemente tema de framebuffer
<enter7660> lo raro es que solo se daña los efectos y todo cuando lo actualizo
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Quizá sea un problema de resolución en el grub, o tal vez un problema de drivers
<erAbuelo> Itali-chan: mira en el gestor de paquetes si puedes activar backports
<enter7660> por el gestor de actualizaciones
<muchosoft> y como soluciono eso chicos?
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Te recomiendo que trastees con el comando vga en el grub para intentar bootear con diferentes resoluciones, o que te descargues los últimos drivers de tu gráfica para Mint y los instales
<Itali-chan> ya esta
<erAbuelo> muchosoft: cuando pones la nvidia desactivas la integrada no ?
<Itali-chan> lo abri con firefox y arreglado, lo estoy bajando
<erAbuelo> ok
<muchosoft> erAbuelo: si
<muchosoft> ProXeN: y como cambio de resolución?
<goras> hola
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Usando el comando vga=X en una entry del grub, es muy sencillo
<goras> tengo problemas con las fat32 en ubuntu
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Busca documentación por google que seguro que encuentras
<goras> me dice que necesito mtools para manejar esta particion y si no no tendre algunas opciones disponibles
<Itali-chan> una vez bajado que hago, reinicio?
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Solo se me ocurre que pueda ser eso, o cosa de drivers
<goras> el problema es que los tengo instalados
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Siempre puedes iniciar desde un livecd e intentar bajarte e instalar los drivers de nvidia
<muchosoft> ProXeN: si inicio desde el CD, tengo que hacerlo con la placa de video onboard
<muchosoft> ProXeN: con la 8500 me queda en negro la pantalla
<erAbuelo> en que momento ?
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Se te queda en negro al iniciar el entorno gráfico, supongo, no?
<ProXeN> muchosoft: De ser así es tan sencillo como trabajar en terminal y listo
<muchosoft> acabo de instalarlo... no tengo ni idea de linux ProXeN
<enter7660> ayuda
<enter7660> por que cuando actualizo se me pierden los efectos y no me deja ponerlos
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Bueno, pues para que te hagas una idea en general, desde wget puedes bajarte un archivo desde una URL concreta, en este caso los drivers, que es lo que te interesaría
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Luego solo tendrías que ejecutarlos con el comando sh
<enter7660> compiz --replace &
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Si buscas documentación basándote en esto, seguro que encuentras cosas útiles que pueden ayudarte
<muchosoft> ProXeN: pero teniendo la 8500gt conectada? o los puedo instalar con la placa onboard?
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Lo suyo es que lo hagas con la nvidia conectada, claro
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Quitar hardware para que te funcione algo nunca es una buena solución
<muchosoft> ProXeN: no encontre otra salida =S
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Es el software a quien tendrías que adaptar al hardware, no al revés
<ProXeN> muchosoft: Ya ya, si lo entiendo
<erAbuelo> yo no
<ProXeN> no todos nacen sabiendo
<erAbuelo> y por eso desmontas el pc ?
<muchosoft> voy a probar eso, cualquier cosa vuelvo en un ratito
<muchosoft> ;)
<muchosoft> gracias
<ProXeN> seguro que aprende un par de cosas con esto
<gonzalo> wenas, tengo un problema
<erAbuelo> dos problemas
<gonzalo> no puedo instalarle los drivers a la tarjeta nvidia, tengo unos comandos aca pero no me sale
<phack_93dragon> Ola a todos
<ProXeN> gonzalo: Tendrás que desactivar la interfaz gráfica, busca cómo hacerlo en google
<gonzalo> se ya lo hice
<ProXeN> gonzalo: ¿Y qué error te da?
<enter7660_> por que cuando actualizo se me pierden los efectos y no me deja ponerlos
<gonzalo> pero a la hora de poner los comandos sin entorno grafico tengo problemas con un comando determinado concretamente:
<phack_93dragon> alguno me puede subir su confi de conkycolors
<erAbuelo> ProXeN: esas cosas no se hacen desde las X, en ubuntu ?
<gonzalo> sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.36.run
<gonzalo> me tira que el comando no tiene un operando al final, y no se que carajo es eso
<ProXeN> erAbuelo: Si usas el gestor de controladores de Ubuntu sí, pero si te bajas los drivers desde la web, tienes que desactivar las X para poder instalarlo
<ProXeN> erAbuelo: o no te deja ejecutar el script
<erAbuelo> ProXeN: yo me refiero a que lo ideal es usar el gestor de controladores no ?
<ProXeN> erAbuelo: Es lo más fácil, pero el gestor no te instala la última version de los drivers nvidia
<erAbuelo> en el otro caso, primero deberia eliminar totalmente los drivers anteriores, antes de intalar y como algo no funcione se queda con un sistema no usable
<erAbuelo> ok
<ProXeN> erAbuelo: El script de nvidia te los borra el solo
<ProXeN> gonzalo: Simplemente pon sudo sh NVIDIA*.run
<ProXeN> gonzalo: No debería darte problemas con los permisos
<enter7660_> por que cuando actualizo se me pierden los efectos y no me deja ponerlo
<gonzalo> no puse sh
<ana_> problema con skype nop me escuchan y yo oigo entrecortado, hay alguna solucion???
<gonzalo> que bola
<ProXeN> ana_: Será un problema con alsa ¿Usas pulseaudio?
<ProXeN> ana_: ¿Escuchas todo entrecortado o solo las llamadas?
<ana_> solo las llamadas
<ana_> no uso pulseaudio
<ProXeN> ana_: Asegurate de tener seleccionada la interfaz de entrada adecuada en Administración/Sonido (o Preferencias, hace tiempo que no uso Ubuntu y no me acuerdo bien)
<ana_> uso alsa
<ana_> lo he intentado desde alsamixer
<ana_> y lo tengo todo subido
<ProXeN> ana_: ¿Pero estás usando la interfaz de entrada adecuado?
<ana_> eso es lo que no se
<ProXeN> ana_: Si te vas a Sistema/Administración/Sonido, deberías poder verlo
<ProXeN> ana_: Si no está en Administración mira en Preferencias, que ya te digo que no recuerdo bien donde estaba xD
<ana_> her probado en usar el grabador de sonido y no me puedo grabar nada
<ProXeN> ana_: Eso es que no estás usando la interfaz adecuada
<ProXeN> ana_: Míralo donde te he dicho
<ana_> se puede cambiar deesde la terminal
<ana_> ??
<ana_> donde me has dicho no hay sonido
<ProXeN> ana_: ¿Qué versión de Ubuntu usas?
<ana_> 10.10
<enter7660_> como ago para desaser las actualizaciones
<enter7660_> como ago para desaser las actualizaciones
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<enter7660_> y reinicio
<donleo> kien me puede ayudar por favor a instalar java por terminal
<enter7660_> espara ver si me vuelve activar el compiz
<mimecar> donleo: instala java desde synaptic
<donleo> mmm
<donleo> lo instale y no me sale java
<donleo> en el chat java
<mimecar> que paquete has instalado
<donleo> mimecar no me sirvio
<donleo> todos los java que me salian
<mimecar> eso no es una respuesta
<donleo> tonces dime cual instalo
<donleo> en el 10.4
<xangua> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mimecar> http://www.nadieduerme.com/como-instalar-java-en-ubuntu-10-04.html
<mimecar> con solo buscar en google "ubuntu 10.04 java"
<xangua> mmm esa guía es algo vieja :S
<xangua> ubuntu-restricted-extras instala openjdk, pero yo no he tenido ningún problema con esa
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> para el java de sun
<kubot> Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo apt-get update »
<xangua> de oracle digo :S agg todo cambia muy rápidp
<enter7660> nada no e podido organizar el compiz
<enter7660> nada no e podido organizar el compiz
<enter7660> que hago
<enter7660> sera que instalo nueva mente 10.10.
<enter7660> y no lo actualizo
<mimecar> prueba el live cd de la 10.10
<enter7660> o como hago para restaurarlo
<mimecar> restaurar que
<enter7660> el sistema
<enter7660> 10.10 pero sin actualizaciones
<enter7660> cuandolo actualizo me tumba el compiz y los efectos
<mimecar> eso no lo puedes hacer
<dabor> enter7660, no se puede volver atras
<enter7660> ok
<mimecar> y tener el sistema sin actualizar es una idea muy mala
<dabor> enter7660, puede ser tema del driver de video
<enter7660> si pero como hago para instalarlo
<enter7660> si por default cuando lo instale funcionava pero cuado lo actualise ya no
<mimecar> busca la causa de que falle
<mimecar> las actualizaciones las tienes que poner
<dabor> enter7660, probaste iniciando con el kernel anterior?
<enter7660> como
<dabor> enter7660, seleccionadolo en el menu de inicio
<enter7660> ok voy a reinicia
<enter7660> r
<donleo> mimecar
<mimecar> donleo: privados NO
<mimecar> usa cualquiera de los dos enlaces que han puesto antess
<donleo> tonces dime cual java instalo
<enter7660> recen los  kernel
<enter7660> no me aparecen los kernel
<dabor> donleo, buscaste en google?
<enter7660> no entender
<dabor> donleo, primera busqueda dice: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<xangua> !google install java 10.10
<kubot> Instalar Java en Ubuntu 10.10: <http://diegazo.es/2010/10/instalar-java-en-ubuntu-10-10/>; ¿como instalar java en ubuntu 10.10 de 32 bits? - Yahoo! México ...: <http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101113094331AArR2d3>; Como instalar Sun Java en Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat | we 'r ...: <http://www.wereveryware.com/2010/10/instalar-java-en-ubuntu-1010.html>; Instalar Java en (2 more messages)
<donleo> mimecar
<Eustaquio> Tengo una preguntita, "auto lo eth0" esa línea en /etc/network/intefaces, sería correcta?, no me cuadra mucho lo de las dos interfaces en una línea sola
<donleo> no me sirvio
<donleo> niuna de las dos
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado el navegador después de instalar java?
<donleo> si pues
<donleo> de echo
<donleo> lo instale
<mimecar> http://math.hws.edu/TMCM/java/DataReps/
<mimecar> esa página tiene un applet de Java, entra y di si funciona
<Extero> hola, a todos. Quiero hacerles una consulta alomejor alguien lo a echo. me gustaria saber si es posible, si uno posee dos tarjetas wifi, con uno captar el internet y con la otra compartirlo
<mimecar> Extero: si, pero no es algo que tiene unos cuantos pasos
<mimecar> tienes varios pasos para hacer que eso funcione
<donleo> no puedo
<mimecar> ¿que navegador web estas usando?
<Extero> :-), me podrias enseñar, porque e vuscado y no aparece nada asi
<donleo> firefox
<donleo> una consulta
<Extero> no importa si es coplicado
<Extero> XD
<donleo> en el gestor de paquetes cual java instalo
<mimecar> ....
<dabor> donleo, no me sirvió que significa?
<xangua> donleo: google instalar java ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> donleo: el que comando que te ha dicho dabor lo instala
<donleo> haber me sale
<donleo> que necesito actualizar
<donleo> y no cacho como
<mimecar> actualizar que
<dabor> donleo, donde te sale eso?
<donleo> entanan mi ve
<donleo> terminal
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon en la terminal el texto del error
<dabor> donleo, los paquetes de sun java los pudiste instalar?
<donleo> ya borre la terminal
<mimecar> pon de nuevo el comando
<xangua> ........
<donleo> cual
<exio4> holas =D
<mimecar> el que pusistes antes de que te dijera que tienes que actualizar
<donleo> si soy entero nuevo aca
<dabor> donleo, abri una terminal y presiona flecha arriba para ver los ultimos comandos
<donleo> solo me sale su
<dabor> donleo, entonces ? como instalaste sun java?
<mimecar> 'su' no puede ser el ultimo, no está activado en ubuntu
<Extero> mimecar: me recomendarias algun tuto para leer sobre el tema?
<donleo> 0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 17 sin actualizar.
<mimecar> no, buscar en google
<exio4> Che, posteen sus uptime =D
<exio4>  12:02:57 up 21:25,  4 users,  load average: 1.07, 1.31, 1.26
<mimecar> donleo: escribe en una consola => java
<dabor> Extero, una tarjeta tendria que funcionar como acces point
<dabor> Extero, no todas las tarjetas soportan eso
<donleo> ya escribi java
<donleo> me sale un texto largo
<Extero> mimecar: XD, esque e buscado  en google y todos son para lan - wifi o  eth-wifi niguno de wifi-wifi
<mimecar> Extero: no tiene mucho sentido hacer eso
<mimecar> las otras tarjetas wifi se pueden conectar directamente
<dabor> donleo,lo que hay que escribir es;  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<dabor> donleo, copia y pega
<donleo> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<donleo> Creando árbol de dependencias
<donleo> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<donleo> El paquete sun-java6-jre no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<donleo> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<donleo> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<donleo> E: El paquete sun-java6-jre no tiene candidato para su instalación
<exio4> Para eso no esta pastebin?
<exio4> =?
<mimecar> exio4: si, ahora donleo estará un minuto sin poder hablar
<exio4> mimecar, por?
<mimecar> donleo: espera a que el bot te quite el silencio
<mimecar> exio4: pegar mucho texto en el canal
<exio4> jaja, xd! no sabia esa
<donleo> menos sabia yo po si soy nuevo aca
<Extero> mimecar: mmm te explico, yo tengo una antena fuera de mi casa, con la que tomo wifi (libre) esa la conecto a mi computador de torre, y con otra dipositivo wifi, quiero exparcir el wifi por la casa
<donleo> y por hacer food tube +q
<exio4> Pues leer el topic no es nada dificil =P
<mimecar> donleo: si, por esa razón
<donleo> si lo de dabor
<erAbuelo> Extero: para eso es mejor algo como la fonera
<donleo> leiste lo que me salio
<Extero> mimecar: :-S que es eso?
<mimecar> Extero: el que
<mimecar> donleo: usa pastebin
<mimecar> !paste donleo
<kubot> donleo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Extero> mimecar: la fonera
<donleo> mimecar
<donleo> me salio eso en la terminal
<donleo> lo que escribi hace un momento
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> el bot te había silenciado y no ha salido nada
<exio4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<donleo> mmmmmmmmm
<donleo> oka
<donleo> lo escribire por linea
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<Extero> mimecar: a ya lo busque en el google, es como una especie de router
<erAbuelo> con !help saldran los comandos disponibles del bot ?
<donleo> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<donleo> Creando árbol de dependencias
<donleo> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<exio4> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mimecar> !paste donleo
<kubot> donleo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<donleo> El paquete sun-java6-jre no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<donleo> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<donleo> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<donleo> E: El paquete sun-java6-jre no tiene candidato para su instalación
<donleo> .........
<donleo> eso me salio
<mimecar> si te dice que no lo ha instalado, no puedes decir que lo has instalado y no funciona
<erAbuelo> mimecar: como puedo ver la lista de comandos del bot del canal ?
<Extero> mimecar: mmm la idea es no comprar otros dispositivos
<Extero> mimecar: mmm la idea es no comprar otros dispositivos
<donleo> mimecar dije claro
<erAbuelo> Extero: fui yo quien te dijo lo de la fonera, no mimecar
<mimecar> erAbuelo: creo que en la web del bot están, pero no la tengo a mano
<donleo> que instake archivos java
<donleo> que me salian
<erAbuelo> mimecar: gracias mirare ahi :)
<Extero> ups
<donleo> en el gestor de oaquetes
<donleo> pero dije claro que no se habia instalado pro que no se como se hace
<donleo> kise hacerlo pro terminal
<Extero> jjajaa, perdon
<xangua> !bot > erAbuelo
<donleo> por que instale el amsn y el xchat
<erAbuelo> gracias xangua
<donleo> pero no java y necesito instalarlo
<mimecar> donleo: si, y después te han dicho como se hace por terminal
<xangua> !google instalar java ubuntu 10.10 > donleo
<kubot> No matches found.
<donleo> per por que no se me enciende
<donleo> porla mierda
<xangua> jum kubot ¬¬
<xangua> donleo: cuida el lenguaje
<exio4> man bot
<donleo> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<donleo> con eso
<donleo> con ese instale por comando en la terminal
<donleo> y me salio el texto que leiste denanye
<donleo> denante
<xangua> mareas mucho donleo :S
<mimecar> donleo: el texto de antes dice que NO lo ha podido instalar
<dabor> donleo, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Extero> erAbuelo: tu conoces que gestos de red te permite tomar wifi y crear una red ad-hoc simurtaneamente?
<erAbuelo> eso tienes que configurarlo con iptables, y una de las wifi en modo ap, no todas lo admiten
<donleo> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete sun-java6-plugin
<mimecar> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Extero> erAbuelo: y como se ase eso
<erAbuelo> Extero: primero comprueba si alguna de tus tarjetas wifi permite el modo AP
<mimecar> donleo: ese enlace lo has seguido antes?
<donleo> no se ingles
<xangua> .........
<Extero> erAbuelo: existe algun comando para eso?
<xangua> donleo: google instalar java ubuntu laversiónqueuses
<mimecar> si no tienes el paquete de java tendrás que añadir el repositorio que lo contiene
<donleo> ya cual instalo ahi
<Extero> erAbuelo:  como se si mi tarjeta permite ap? :-S help me
<donleo_> yaaaaaaaaaa chao nom e sirvio la ayuda aca
<donleo_> me voy adios
<Extero> XD
<exio4> ¬¬
<Extero> erAbuelo desaparecio tambien U.u
<exio4> jaja, xd!
<Extero> creo que me comprare una tarjeta de red mejor XD, asi me ahorro todo el problema.
<Extero> chao a todos
<exio4> jeje
<exio4> chau :)
<erAbuelo> que paso ?
<gustavo> tengo un problema en mi notebook de golpe sola comenzó a iniciar busybox initframs (o algo así) luego del encendido que puede ser?
<exio4> busybox viene instalado? pense que no venia por default :P
<gustavo> exio4,  así parece y me esta complicando la vida
<exio4> jeje, pues ni idea, solo pense que venia en el instalador :P
<fzeta> ieep!! nas
<fzeta> ;)
<erAbuelo> hola fzeta
<exio4> holas =)
<fzeta> hala erAbuelo
<fzeta> exio4: mis respetos ...
<exio4> jeje
<erUSUL> gustavo: busybox initframs. no encuentra el disco de arranque por algun motivo
<erUSUL> gustavo: arranca con un livecd y revisa que el disco esté bien
<gustavo> ya lo testeo y les comento
<Gusso> hola...gente....alguin sabe porq no me abre la papelera de reciclaje...
<erAbuelo> porque te tiene mania
<mimecar> la bola de cristal está rota hoy
<Gusso> puedo abrir cualquier carpeta del ssistema...menos la papelera de reciclaje..alquien me podria ayudar..??
<mimecar> que error te da?
<Gusso> nada...se queda cargando...
<mimecar> que has hecho antes del fallo?
<fzeta> Gusso: se abra rayao, reinicia el sistema a ver...
<Gusso> ya..lo acabo de iniciar
<Gusso> y estaba asi desde anoche...
<Gusso> :(
<Gusso> crei q con la reiniiciada se arregla...pero nop
<erAbuelo> vete a un terminal y borra la papelera
 * kulk saluda
<Gusso> intenete abrir la papelera desde "gksu nautilus" y me ssle un mensje,,,
<Gusso> :"No se puede mostrar el contenido de la carpeeta..operacion no soportada"
<Gusso> q pouede ser???
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Gusso> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Gusso> si al dia
<mimecar> que has hecho antes del fallo?
<Gusso> q me acuerde...borrar un .rar
<Gusso> y un pdf...
<Gusso> y ya...cuando fui a mirarlos en la paeplera..porq necesitaba de nuevo recuperar el .rar,
<Gusso> yo no acrió
<Gusso> abrió
<Gusso> mimecar: entonces q podria hacer????
<mimecar> lo más rápido crear un usuario nuevo y ver si funciona
<Gusso> mmm si podria ser..i si no?'
<Gusso> es error de nautilus???
<mimecar> parece
<Gusso> o sera q busco mas bn...actualixaciones recomendadas..es q tengo actualixado..pero todo lo de seguridad...nada mas...
<Gusso> el resto..nop..
<mimecar> tienes que poner todas las actualizaciones
<mrfox> hola tengo un pc con 172 de ram y 720? mhz  necesitoqueda pegado ,,  que e recomiendan?? instalar linux  probe con xubuntu y se
<Gusso> lo q pasa es q la ultima vex q hice eso...el entorno grafico se colgo..
<Gusso> y me toco reinstalar todo..por q me daño...
<exio4> mrfox, En una maquina similar le instale debian y corria de 10 :)
<Gusso> el sistema....creo q fue por los problemas del driver grafico
<mrfox> lo raro es que pruebo xubuntu en otros equipos y corren al 100
<mimecar> Gusso: puede ser un fallo con la papelera que solo se arreglará al actualizar
<Gusso> si podria ser lo intentare....gracias...
<mrfox> pero cual de debian    una antigua o la ultima??
<exio4> testing
<exio4> y estable, las dos, tenia varias :P
<luckatoni> buenas
<mrfox> exio4  desde dondelo descargo??
<kulk> mrfox, usa debian testing mas xfce o flux
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<exio4> yo en una pc un poquito ms potente (900 mhz) usaba debian testing + gnome :P pero
<mimecar> recordar que no estais en el canal de Debian
<erAbuelo> mrfox: pasate a offtopic
<exio4> ya se, solo que escribo  y luego leo :P
<kulk> pero si ubuntu es debian
<kulk> XD
<mrfox> nop
<exio4> jaja, son muy distintas :P
<erAbuelo> mrfox: el nop era a mi ?
<mrfox> el pequeño detalle  ,,  para la distro que sea  necesito que me reconozca una antena usb  wifi ,   si no no me sirve de nada
<erAbuelo> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<erAbuelo> ahi lo comentamos con mas calma si quieres
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo problemas con el ratón de mi portátil y con el ratón externo
<exio4> que le pasa?
<Jakeukalane> pensaba que era un fallo de hardware
<Jakeukalane> porque no funciona bien
<Jakeukalane> está siempre acctivado
<Jakeukalane> un botón
<Jakeukalane> y entonces se selecciona absolutamente todo
<mimecar> ¿con el live cd te pasa lo mismo?
<Jakeukalane> aunque ahora ya no pincha
<Jakeukalane> mimecar, gracias no se me había ocurrido
<Jakeukalane> lo probaré
<erAbuelo> y probaste el raton del portatil sin pinchar el externo ?
<Jakeukalane> ahora el problema que tengo es que al activar el botón del touchpad también se me bloquea el ratón externo que va por usb
<Jakeukalane> y eso me parece muy raro
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> el problema está en el ordenador por lo que parece
<erAbuelo> eso es cosa de la configuracion de las X
<sodaclan> buenos dias necesito ayuda con una trajeta de red pci  tplink. TL-wn650g
<sodaclan> le chip es artheros
<Tarrasquero> sodaclan: que te ocurre?
<Jakeukalane> erAbuelo, puede ser porque haya instalado programas que tocan las ventanas
<Jakeukalane> ??
<sodaclan> y no la he podido hacre funcionar
<Jakeukalane> como maximus
<Jakeukalane> ??
<erAbuelo> Jakeukalane: no, lo mas probable es que sea la deteccion de hardware de las X, a mi me paso algo parecido en el portatil en el cambio de verions de las X
<sodaclan> probe con diswiper  =drivers para windows
<sodaclan> nada
<Tarrasquero> ahora vuelvo
<Jakeukalane> ahh
<Jakeukalane> y han cambiado hace poco las X?
<mimecar> no
<Jakeukalane> bueno, una vez que pruebe con el CD Live si en cd live no funciona es que es un fallo de hardware verdad?
<mimecar> pruebalo primero
<Jakeukalane> Ok
<erAbuelo> y revisa los logs tb
<sodaclan> alguien me ayuda con mi trajeta dered
<mimecar> !detalles sodaclan
<kubot> sodaclan: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<sodaclan> ok
<sodaclan> -Computer-
<sodaclan> Processor		: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
<sodaclan> Memory		: 1284MB (703MB used)
<sodaclan> Operating System		: Ubuntu 10.10
<sodaclan> Resolution		: 1152x864 pixels
<sodaclan> OpenGL Renderer		: GeForce 8500 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
<mimecar> no hace falta que lo pongas
<sodaclan> -Version-
<sodaclan> Kernel		: Linux 2.6.35-25-generic (i686)
<sodaclan> Compiled		: #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011
<sodaclan> C Library		: GNU C Library version 2.12.1 (stable)
<sodaclan> esa es mi maquina
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<sodaclan> sip
<mimecar> ¿esta la tarjeta soportada en esa versión de ubuntu?
<sodaclan> ninguno de los druver y formas de conexionhasta ahora intentado me han reconocido la tarjeta
<mimecar> pon un enlace que diga que tu modelo está soportado
<sodaclan> hay unos driver yamados arth5  o lago así pero no funcionan con mi maquina por le kernel que tengo
<sodaclan> le chip de la tarjeta es este   artheros ar5001x
<exio4> y el ath9k?
<mimecar> primero tienes que saber si está soportada
<sodaclan> ath9k no he probado
<sodaclan> como se si es soportada
<mimecar> buscalo en google
<mimecar> no te pongas a probar cosas de forma aleatoria, mira si está soportada
<sodaclan> mime he leido mucho a algunos si le hafuncionado la tarjeta ya sea con en ndiswiper o con los drivers ath5k
<mimecar> les funciona en la misma versión de ubuntu que tu usas?
<sodaclan> ami ningunas de las dos formas me han funcionado
<sodaclan> 10.10 kernel diferente
<mimecar> diferente en..
<totocolombia> Hola buenas tardes desde Colombia, alguien sabe si hay un juego similar a mortal  kombat para ubuntu como supertux es a Mario Bros
<exio4> gens-gs? :P
 * Tarrasquero a tenido algunos inconvenientes
<juandejo> No puedo cerrar ubuntu 10.04  desde destok ???
<cousteau> por? qué le pasa?
<juandejo> Solo puedo cerrar desdee consola Shut down. ??? Desde icono NO.
<juandejo> Alguna Idea ???
<TecladoZurdo> añade el icono a la barra
<TecladoZurdo> si no crea un enlace y pon el comando shudown juandejo
<juandejo> Está en la barra, y cuando lo llamas te indica los segundos - Pero no obedece casi nunca. !!!
<TecladoZurdo> debe ser por permisos de las cuentas de usuario
<TecladoZurdo> no has intentado crear una nueva cuenta de usuario entrar a ese escritorio y hacer la prueba juandejo
<Tarrasquero> juandejo: haz groups sobre tu usuario
<Tarrasquero> y pega lo que te arroja
<juandejo> Seguire lo de Tarrasquero, Gracias a ambos.
<juandejo> Hasta luego.
<ber> omikron?
<esmirlin> chicos tengo un problema hay alguien por ahí?
<mimecar> !ask esmirlin
<kubot> esmirlin: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<esmirlin> ok resulta que estoy intentando intentando instalar ubuntu en un laptop, desde otro laptop quemo con unetbootin y el pendrive es reconocido como sdb, pero a la hora de instalar en el laptop, el propio disco del laptop también es reconozcido como sdb, entonces ahí el pendrive es sda y el grub se instala directamente en el pen en lugar de en el laptop, entonces para iniciar tengo que instalar el pen :S
<mimecar> haz un resumen de todo ese parrafo, lo puedes decir con menos palabras
<esmirlin> xD
<mimecar> puedes usar frases cortas
<esmirlin> vale, si al iniciar desde un pendrive el sistema reconoce el pen como sda y el del laptop sdb, cómo hago para instalar el boot loader en el ordenador en lugar de en el pen
<mimecar> el disco interno siempre es sda
<esmirlin> entonces por qué lo reconoce como sdb :S no lo entiendo
<mimecar> sda es el dispositivo que está como maestor en el bus
<esmirlin> entonces algo no anda bien no¿?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de unetbootin usas?
<esmirlin> la de los repositorios
<mimecar> ok, ¿que versión de ubuntu estas probando?
<esmirlin> 10.04
<ber> hola mimecar gracias por tu ayuda de ayer ...
<mimecar> funcionó al final?
<ber> si pude con lo que dijo omikron funciono perfecto
<mimecar> ok
<ber> pero ayer no te agradeci tu tiempo
<mimecar> lo importante es que te funcione al final
<esmirlin> mimecar, ??
<mimecar> no se me ocurre en estos momentos la causa de que falle
<esmirlin> y sería posible renombrar de alguna manera el disco del sistema como sda en lugar de sdb?
<mimecar> los nombres los pone el kernel
<exio4> holas :D
<Itx> olas? del mar
<Itx> o es hola de saludo?
<exio4> :P
<exio4> XD!
<exio4> hola de saludo..jeje
<Itx> ok hola
<exio4> jaja,xD!
<novatillo> hola a todos alguien sabe como instalar programas en ubuntu 10.10es que baje uno en .tar.gz y ya robe y no me sale
<novatillo> con make intall y demas
<mimecar> novatillo: un .tar.gz puede ser cualquier cosa
<exio4> que programa?
<novatillo> el de kmap
<mimecar> ¿no está en los repositorios?
<exio4> puedes pasarme un link? entonces lo veo y te digo =)
<novatillo> no
<novatillo> ya vi pero no esta
<Itx> yo estoy de acuerdo con enseñarle muchas cosas a los usuarios nuevos pero tambien delen la opciones graficas
<novatillo> hay
<Itx> hay maneras muy sencillas de hacerlo desde ubuntu
<mimecar> novatillo: no todos los programas van "sueltos", muchos están agrupados en paquetes
<mimecar> ¿en que paso de la compilación te falla?
<novatillo> es que me da error
<novatillo> es este el programa que quiero instalar
<novatillo> lo baje de esta pagina
<novatillo> http://k-map.sourceforge.net/
<mimecar> que error
<novatillo> que no existe el fichero o directorio
<mimecar> pon en pastebin todos los pasos que haces y los mensajes
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<novatillo> descomprimi la carpeta en home pero pues me meto a esa y no da
<novatillo> ok
<Itx> si te fijas luego de descomprimir arriba te da la opcion de abrirlo o ejecutarlo
<novatillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573194/
<Itx> simplemente le das click derecho y te da opciones
<Itx> 0,o
<exio4> jaja...XD!
<Itx> para que se va complicar si es nuevo
<Itx> se que debe aprender a manejar la linea de comandos
<Itx> pero si no se ha tomado la molestia de leer la guia
<juanito1> hola disculpen me sale un aviso que el disco raiz esta lleno y una pregunta si deseo vacear la papelera de reciclaje a que se debe ?
<juanito1> tengo distrio ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> juanito1: pues a que está lleno...
<juanito1> y como me fijo si esta lleno ?
<Itx> xD
<erUSUL> juanito1: df -h
<juanito1> df -h
<novatillo> es que no se como innstalarlo
<erUSUL> aqui no. en un terminal
<novatillo> ese archivo
<pelao> hi everibody!!
<juanito1> S.archivos            Tam.  Usado Disp. % Uso Montado en
<juanito1> /dev/sda3              52G   47G  2.6G  95% /
<juanito1> none                  1.9G  288K  1.9G   1% /dev
<juanito1> none                  1.9G   26M  1.9G   2% /dev/shm
<juanito1> none                  1.9G  256K  1.9G   1% /var/run
<juanito1> none                  1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /var/lock
<erUSUL> juanito1: /dev/sda3              52G   47G  2.6G  95% / <<< ahi está.-
<Itx> lo tiene pequeñito juanito1
<erUSUL> juanito1: estas silenciado. no te leemos. tienes que esperar
<juanito1> alguien me lee ?
<erUSUL> juanito1: ahora si
<exio4> ahora si
<juanito1> xD
<exio4> :P
<erUSUL> como puedes ver está lleno
<Itx> no juanito1  nadie te lee
<exio4> jaja
<Itx> 8-( nadie ve a juanito1
<erUSUL> juanito1: tu sabrás si es normal o no los 47 GiB usados
<juanito1> jaja
<juanito1> le queda  4 g
<erUSUL> no le quedan 2.6G
<erUSUL> no, le quedan 2.6G
<omikron4> ber: , mira el private
<Itx> total juanito1  lo tiene chiquito
<hola> alguien me aconseja una pagina con la lista de cosas tipicas para instalar? (soft privativo: mp3, flash... y esas cosas tipics que necesita un recien iniciado)
<juanito1> ah verdad xD
<erUSUL> hola: instala ubuntu-restricted-extas y ya tienes la mitad hecho
<juanito1> Itx, DIME QUE TIENES ?
<Crashbit> hola: ubuntu-restricted-extras trae mucho soft
<Crashbit> hola: es un metapaquete
<omikron4> hola: pon en el google cosas que hacer despues de instalar ubuntu XX.X
<Itx> yo ? bueno yo lo tengo grande 1 tb
<Itx> así no se me queda corto nunca
<juanito1> ah pense que te referias a otra cosa
<Itx> 0,o
<juanito1> bueno es que lo uso en laptop
<juanito1> notebook
<hola> erUSUL: Crashbit: omikron4: gracias!  ahi les cuento como me va
<Itx> en la laptop ando con 500gb
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<juanito1> bueno no soy tan adinerado xD
<Itx> yo tampoco solo seleccione bien mi pc al comprarla
<Itx> un solo gasto
<juanito1> es obvio que gastas mas que yo
<Itx> 8-( si
<juanito1> esos gusto sn olle pos puedo dar
<Itx> haz una copia de respaldo de todo juanito1  y deja limpio el hdd
<juanito1> si tengo que formatear todo , es que tambien tengo el win
<juanito1> 7
<Itx> 0.0 por que formatear?
<Itx> esta malo tu disco?
<juanito1> no
<juanito1> pero tiene el win 7
<Itx> el formateo no es bueno a menos que tengas algo malo en el hdd
<Itx> y?
<juanito1> o como libero espacio ? para jalar espacio del win 7
<Itx> lo mejor es que tengas juntitos los dos sistemas
<Itx> redimensiona el hdd Gparted
<mimecar-away> juanito1: guarda una copia antes de tus datos
<juanito1> ok
<mimecar> si no tienes copia del windows, haz una copia también
<juanito1> con que le hago copia
<Itx> mira juanito1  lo mejor es que vayas a googlear
<mimecar> de tus datos con un dvd
<mimecar> de la instalación ya hecha, clona el disco duro con clonezilla
<Itx> demasiado basico
<omikron4> Crashbit: he hecho un script de la recuperacion del grub, hoy lo he modificado.. poniendo que se ejecute con sudo., porque me fallaba el tema de seguir despues de hacer chroot.. crees que funcionará? me gustaría tu opinión aunque lo probe para recuperar me fallaba lo que te indique y tal vez ahora con sudo funciona... tu me indicas, ok??  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573197/
<juanito1> haber investigare
<juanito1> no sabia que se poida
<Crashbit> omikron4: lo bajo y lo miro luego :-)
<omikron4> ok, gracias Crashbit
<dzup2> usuario=$(echo "Debes ejecutar este script como root de esta forma:   sudo ./recuperagrub2")
<phack_93dragon> ola , quien usa conkycolors?
<hola> hola. Tengo internet via cable, pero en wireless no veo ninguna red (y debiera ver), que puede estar paasndo?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<hola> mimecar: 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<hola> mimecar: no lo he hecho. Estoy instalardo las restricted-extras
<hola> mimecar: con esas actualizaciones posiblemente se soluciona el wifi?
<mimecar> es lo más seguro
 * xoan buenas
<hola> mimecar: gracias!  espero que con eso sea suficiente
<mimecar> después de poner todas las actualizaciones reinicia
<esmirlin> hola! alguien sabe por qué mi sata se ha convertido en sdb y el usb se ha convertido en sda? :S tengo un problemón para instalar ubuntu y no sé cómo arreglarlo :(
<exio4> prueba cambiar el usb de puerto, eso me paso en una notebook, ;)
<erUSUL> esmirlin: mira las opciones de la bios pero supongo que al ser el disco desde el que se arranca pues se pone sda
<exio4> erUSUL, yo boteo desde el pendrive (probado con, porteus, slax, slitaz, el instalador de debian, xPUD, y tinycore) y el disco se ve sda :P
<esmirlin> ese es mi problema
<exio4> cual?
<esmirlin> que si inicia como sdb después no puedo instalar ubuntu porque el bootload se instala en sda que es con el que inicia :S
<esmirlin> no sé si me explico
<cousteau> esmirlin, se tendría que instalar en el disco en el que se instala
<esmirlin> y por qué no lo hace entonces¿?
<erUSUL> esmirlin: en particionado manual o avanzado  no puedes instalar grub en sdb ?
<esmirlin> grub es lo mismo que / ?
<esmirlin> o que /boot
<mimecar> esmirlin: grub no es una carpeta
<esmirlin> pues entonces no sé si se instala ahí :S
<mimecar> grub se instala en el MBR del disco
<cousteau> se me ocurre instalar y recuperar el grub
<maggy> hola chicos
<maggy> tengo una duda a ver si me pueden ayudar
<maggy> recien instale ubuntu maverick en un pc de escritorio
<maggy> sin tarjeta grafica
<maggy> en configuracion de pantalla me sale solo resolucion 800x600
<mimecar> ¿lo has instalado de forma remota?
<erUSUL> maggy: sin tarjeta gráfica? será con una integrada?
<maggy> si, integrada
<mimecar> entonces si que tiene tarjeta gráfica
<exio4> se puede instalar de forma remota?? como?? :O
<mimecar> exio4: por ssh
<maggy> he buscado y me sugieren editar el archivo xorg.conf
<erUSUL> maggy: que tarjeta es?
<maggy> pero no lo he podido pillar
<mimecar> maggy: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<cousteau> maggy, instala los drivers de la tarjeta
<exio4> jeje, vi esa opcion en debian, pero en ubuntu como es? no la vi en la instalacion grafica :P
<DavidReza> maggy,  ya instalaste todas las actualizaciones y reiniciaste?
<maggy> asrock
<cousteau> estarán en Sistema > Preferencias > Controladores de hardware
<maggy> no, aún no instalo las actualizaciones
<erUSUL> maggy: lspci  | grep -i vga
<erUSUL> maggy: en un terminal
<mimecar> maggy: eso es lo primero, continuamos cuando las hayas puesto
<maggy> ok
<DavidReza> oigan, alguien sabe si es posible hibernar la computadora teniendo un archivo swap y no una partición swap??
<mimecar> DavidReza: que entiendes por archivo swap?
<maggy> esto me sale: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<mimecar> solo puedes tener la partición swap
<maggy> en Controles de hardware no salio nada
<DavidReza> aquí me mandaron un enlace, donde viene como crear un archivo swap como los de Windows
<mimecar> maggy: VIA solo tiene un tipo de drivers
<DavidReza> y que desde el kernel 2.6 el archivo swap es tan rapido como una partición swap
<liljoker09> Buenas tengo una duda yo uso win7 y ubuntu 10.10 mi duda es ke si reinstalo win7 no afecta nada de ubuntu alguien ke use ambos sistemas
<mimecar> liljoker09: te quedarás sin arranque de ubuntu
<mimecar> si usas un disco de recuperación del ordenador es posible que borre ubuntu
<liljoker09> mimecar, hoo y ke podria hacer en ese caso
<maggy> debiera instalar las actualizaciones para que se soluciones mi problema?
<mimecar> en ese caso nada, una copia de los datos de ubuntu
<mimecar> maggy: si
<mimecar> liljoker09: depende de cada disco de recuperación
<maggy> ok, lo hare  y les cuento
<elvin> Buenas
<elvin> Alguien me puede decir como instalar skype en ubuntu 10.10
<elvin> ?
<liljoker09> mimecar, ok gracias en conclusion reinstalar todo desde 0
<maggy> por que pasara esto?
<mimecar> liljoker09: existe la posibilidad
<maggy> skype tiene una version para linux creo
<liljoker09> mimecar, has provado tu eso ke ventana te aparece
<DavidReza> maggy,  por qué pasará qué?
<mimecar> liljoker09: si usas un disco de recuperación depende de lo que haga el fabricante al reinstalar
<liljoker09> si se borra el grub ps lo puedo recuperar pero en dado caso are mi en ultimo caso eso instalar todo desde 0
<maggy> esto de que debo instalar las actualizaciones para que mi pantalla se vean en 1024x768
<elvin> Alguien me puede decir como instalar skype en ubuntu 10.10
<DavidReza> maggy,  eso se hace hasta en Windows
<elvin>  ?
<DavidReza> maggy,  o al menos se hacía..
<mimecar> maggy: resumiendo, sin tener el sistema actualizado no empieza la ayuda del canal
<liljoker09> mimecar, ok gracias bueno voy a ver ke hago
<exio4> elvin, bajas el .deb y le das doble click =P
<erUSUL> elvin: ve a lapagina de skyp y sigue las instrucciones
<mimecar> no sería la primera vez que después de estar mucho tiempo con la duda , al actualizar se resolvía sola
<DavidReza> elvin,  http://tinyurl.com/29xhl4t
<maggy> gracias por la ayuda
<DavidReza> regresando a mi duda, en teoría es posible hibernar la computadora teniendo swap dividida entre una partición y un archivo??
<erUSUL> DavidReza: ni idea. has intentado hacerlo ?
 * mimecar solo usa swap normal
<mimecar> DavidReza: que ventaja te da no usar una partición?
<DavidReza> sí, y no me funciona, pero alguien de aquí me había mandado a este enlace http://tinyurl.com/4h4ldoy y según eso, sí se puede
<liljoker09> mimecar, disculpa ke te moleste pero keria saver si has provado eso y ke pantalla te sale
<mimecar> liljoker09: si he probado que
<DavidReza> mimecar,  en la página viene las ventajas http://tinyurl.com/4h4ldoy
<liljoker09> reinstalar win7 junto con ubuntu
<mimecar> con el disco de recuperación del ordenador si
<mimecar> DavidReza: las ventajas que dice no las veo muy claras
<elvin> David? En ubuntu 8.10?
<DavidReza> y aparte de la ventaja, lo que pasó fue que hice mi partición muy pequeña porque no pensé que fuera a necesitar swapping, pero olvidé que para hibernar lo necesito
<DavidReza> Ubuntu 10.10
<liljoker09> mimecar, ok gracias nos vemos
<elvin> yo tengo ubuntu 10.10
<elvin> funciona igual?
<DavidReza> elvin,  si funcona igual que qué?
<exio4> si redimensionas la particion desde el livecd??
<elvin> ok
<elvin> lo bajaré.
<elvin> me refería a si no hay problemas de incompatibilidad o algo por el estilo.
<DavidReza> no deberá
<DavidReza> debería*
<DavidReza> ahí dice 8.10+
<DavidReza> se refiere a 8.10 en adelante
<elvin> a ya, gracias
<DavidReza> de nada
<elvin> ya lo empecé a descargar
<elvin> se puede hacer llamadas de voz, cierto?
<elvin> en Skype.
<DavidReza> en la página dice Llamadas, yo supongo que son de voz.
<DavidReza> en la barra azul de arriba dice Características
<Surrealist> como puedo saber el dispositivo que se ha asignado a un hdd externo si no se monta automáticamente?
<erUSUL> Surrealist: dmesg
<Surrealist> erUSUL, ok gracias!
<erUSUL> Surrealist: o --> sudo fdisk -l
<Surrealist> erUSUL, ah si, como no había caído ;-)
<exio4> mount
<exio4> ?
<erUSUL> exio4: sino se monto  entonces mount no sirve :)
<exio4> jeje, :P pero era para saber si estaba montado, pues si no sale ahi no esta montado..jeje :P
<Surrealist> erUSUL, aunque es cutre, yo usaba "udevadm monitor"
<exio4> lei mal XD!
<DavidReza> el archivo fstab se lee al iniciar el SO?
<DavidReza> y monta lo que está en ese archivo'
<DavidReza> ?
<erUSUL> si
<DavidReza> es que ahí puse que se montara mi archivo swap, pero al usar el comando 'mount' no aparece en la lista de lo que está montado
<erUSUL> DavidReza: la swap no se monta y no aparece en el listado de mount
<DavidReza> sin embargo si uso 'free' sí me aparece todo el swap, tanto del archivo swap como el de la partición swap sumados
<erUSUL> DavidReza: cat /proc/swaps
<juanito1> tengo problemas uando quiero virtualizar mi windows seven
<DavidReza> pero es un archivo swap, ese sí se monta, no?
<juanito1> me sale no boteable
<erUSUL> DavidReza: no
<DavidReza> erUSUL,  mmm, en el articulo que leí me decía que lo pusiera en el fstab, y así lo tengo e incluso en el comando que me dijiste 'cat /proc/swaps' aparece el archivo swap
<DavidReza> y hasta ahorita TODO me lo reconoce como swap
<erUSUL> DavidReza: el hecho que esté en fstab no implica que se monte
<DavidReza> entonces qué es lo que sucede al ponerlo en fstab?
<erUSUL> DavidReza: que se hace swapon en el
<DavidReza> ahhh ok
<erUSUL> DavidReza: swapon no es igual a mount
<erUSUL> DavidReza: man swapon
<DavidReza> sí, sí.. no sabía eso
<DavidReza> pensé que se montaba
<DavidReza> el punto es que de todas formas no logro que se hiberne correctamente mi laptop
<DavidReza> y la suspensión me parece rara, porque es como si la hubiese apagado
<DavidReza> pero el foquito de encendido se vuelve rojo y parpadea (como si estuviera suspendida), pero al querer reactivarla, empieza como si la acabase de encender y todo lo que tenía abierto, desaparece
<exio4> Me pasa igual con debian..jeje :P
<DavidReza> =(
<exio4> pero que da :P prefiero dejar la pc encendida :P
<DavidReza> yo necesito hibernarla seguido
<exio4> si alguien sabe la solucion, pues si es posible avisenme
<exio4> exio4, asi =D
<DavidReza> leí algo sobre Tux on ice
<DavidReza> pero sería mi último recurso
<DavidReza> exio4,  http://tuxonice.net/
<exio4> DavidReza, pero quiero usar lo que ya viene :P no quiero usar alternativas, el tema es que yo solo tengo una swap (y es una particion) jeje
<DavidReza> lo mismo quiero yo
<DavidReza> cuanto tienes de RAM y cuando de Swap?
<DavidReza> cuanto*
<exio4> 1gb ram 1gb swap :P
<exio4> una netbook..jeje
<exio4> DavidReza, vos?
<infiltrado> Buenas
<infiltrado> al iniciar ubuntu
<infiltrado> me sale
<infiltrado> el operador de disco para /dev/sda5 no está presente
<infiltrado> presione s para ignorar o m para arreglar manualmente
<infiltrado> luego prende y todo funciona bien
<DavidReza> exio4,  4 GB RAM, 4.8 GB swap (4 GB en archivo swap, 800 MB en partición)
<infiltrado> y en /dev/sdb 5 tengo la swap
<exio4> si desactivas el archivo?
<exio4> no puedes hibernar? :P
<infiltrado> ¿qué le hago?
<DavidReza> exio4,  si desactivo el archivo, no puedo hibernar porque 4 GB no caben en 800 MB
<DavidReza> por eso cree el archivo, para poder hibernar, pero sigue en las mismas
<exio4> ahh, quise decir al revez :P
<exio4> como era para cambiarle la prioridad a los procesos?
<exio4> desde la terminal .. xD!
<erUSUL> exio4: man renice
<erUSUL> !man renice
<kubot> renice | Renice alters the scheduling priority of one or more running processes. | Prueba « man renice » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/renice.1.html
<exio4> ok, gracias =P
<exio4> aunque viendo bien..xD! no me sirve :P reactos no usa un solo make (o eso veo.xD!)
<exio4> talvez un while, pero consumiria mas cpu que el make..xD!
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<genelyk> @pastebin
<genelyk> buenas
<genelyk> alguien me podria ayudar
<genelyk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573242/   este es mi grub.conf
<exio4> ?? cual es el problema ??
<genelyk> tengo dos discos
<genelyk> hda y hdb
<genelyk> en hda esta windpws y en hdb  esta linux
<genelyk> y me sale el menu del grub cuando prendo la pc pero no puedo entrar a ni uno de ellos
<reepeecheep> (17:12:39) reepeecheep: Hola
<reepeecheep> (17:12:47) reepeecheep: alguien sabe de un soft
<reepeecheep> (17:12:57) reepeecheep: para Investigacion de operaciones en linux??
<erUSUL> reepeecheep: para hacer que? simplex? optimizacion no lineal? otro?
<reepeecheep> mm simplex y PL
<erUSUL> reepeecheep: yo he usado ( pobado mas bien ) glpk para simplex
<erUSUL> supongo que octave tendra tb sus rutinas para el tema etc.
<reepeecheep> y donde lo consigo
<erUSUL> reepeecheep: doende siempre. en el software center
<erUSUL> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-glpk1/
<erUSUL> eso es un tutorial pequeño
<reepeecheep> ok grax erUSUL
<erUSUL> reepeecheep: es como el lin(dg)o pero sin interfaz...
<reepeecheep> muy bien
<reepeecheep> lo corro desde consola?
<erUSUL> reepeecheep: tienes que escribir el modelo en un archivo de texto y luego pasarselo al programa.
<erUSUL> reepeecheep: lee el articulo te quedará mas claro
<erUSUL> reepeecheep: la gente se aburre mucho... un screencast en español http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13Wvm3DnoNk
<reepeecheep> grx de veras me has salvado
<erUSUL> reepeecheep: pero vamos que esto te lo hace el solver de openoffice tb
<reepeecheep> como?
<fzeta> see you later!!
<erUSUL> reepeecheep: que el solver de openoffice como el de excel hacen optimizacion lineal y no lineal...
<reepeecheep> ahh
<joel_> duda de novato: primero instale Wine para intentar usar Office 2007 pero no funciono del todo bien, después probé PlayOnlinux y office corre como perfecto, ahora quiero desintalar WIne, esto no afectará a PlayOnlinux porque según leí este utiliza Wine para hacer su trabajo
<erUSUL> joel_: por que quieres desinstalar wine?
<joel_> digo si ambos hacen lo mismo para que tener los 2
<d3> hola gente una alluda por favor
<erUSUL> joel_: playonlinux depende wine por lo que se
<exio4> pero playonlinux no usa otro wine?
<exio4> jeje
<joel_> eso mismo digo y es mi duda exio4
<exio4> jeje, yo ni idea, cuando usaba playonlinux wine me dejaba de funcionar..jeje
<d3> hola yo ando buscando lo mismo
<exio4> de verdad? :O
<d3> quiero jugar counter strike con wine pero no me deja
<exio4> cual es el problema? :P
<d3> no me deja jugarlo
<d3> me dice iniciando
<d3> y se cierra solo
<exio4> hay varios que tienen ese problema.. :P
<Reisilver> que versi'on de wine _+
<d3> quiero jugar el 1.6 no el steam
<Reisilver> yo lo juego
<exio4> aunque yo los unicos juegos que tengo son el gta vc y el mobile forces..xD!
<Reisilver> el gta san andres lo juego
<Reisilver> dime que version de wine tienes
<d3> reisilver como hago para jugar el cs ?
<d3> como se que vercion tengo ?
<Reisilver> que version tienes
<exio4> pues ustedes tienen maquinas mas potentes :P yo con una netbook no hago mucho..jeje
<Reisilver> abre un terminal
<Reisilver> y pon wine --version
<d3> aparte quiero explorar carpetas de wine y me habre el reproductor de videos
<d3> 1.2.2
<d3> esa wercion tengo
<Reisilver> haber como dir'ia jack el destripador vamos por partes
<d3> si si
<d3> no quiero solo jugar cs
<Reisilver> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3507
<d3> Reisilver como puedo hacer sirve esta vercion ?
<Reisilver> mira el link
<Reisilver> es cierto la 1.2.2 es una version estable, pero para los juegos es mejor las versiones que digan 1.3.xx
<d3> si si ya lo revise
<Reisilver> como ves dice platinum
<exio4> no hay un ppa?
<Reisilver> o sea que se juega bien
<exio4> corre con algunos "toques" :P
<d3> como hago para poner esa vercion ?
<Reisilver> generalmente cuando es platinum es tipo windows se instala y ya a jugar
<Reisilver> tigre buscalo en los repos de ubuntu primero
<joel_> ufff me sentí abandonado ñ_ñ ... entonces nadie sabe si PlayOnlinux usa otra instalacion de Wine diferente a la que tenía instalado ???
<d3> es que nose de lo que mestas hablando con los ppa y los platinium
<Reisilver> ya escucha , platinum es una categoria que quiere decir que el juego va de buenas
<Reisilver> hay otras como gold , silver, bronze y garbage o sea basura que no va
<d3> ahh no tengo idea
<Reisilver> hasta para jugar en gnu linux hay que estudiar un poco man jejejejejejejejje
<d3> si conozco garbage  pero nose cual es cual
<d3> me estoy instalando la vercion 1.3
<Reisilver> por ejemplo el link que te di , ves que el juego ese dice platinum
<Reisilver> la pagina de wine es muy util para saber si va iun juego o nop
<d3> si savia que algo tenia que ver ahi pero no savia que
<Reisilver> el left4dead va bien lo juego online jojojojoj
<Reisilver> bajate la ultima la 1.3.14
<Reisilver> que direct estas usando y que tarjeta de video
<d3> ups ya instale el otro
<d3> ni idea
<d3> como veo eso ?
<Reisilver> el direct es importante yo puse un directx 9.c y basta con ese para juegos nuevos como el left4dead 2
<d3> ok me vajo ese ?
<exio4> winetricks no sirve?
<Reisilver> que tarjeta de video tienes
<Reisilver> ummmmmm
<Reisilver> claro
<exio4> xD! pues con ese es facil
<Reisilver> puedes bajar el direct con eso
<d3> no hay un programa de windows para habrir este archivo
<exio4> ./winetricks y  sale un minysynaptic..jeje
<d3> eso me dice
<d3> reisilver ?
<d3> <Reisilver> ?
<Reisilver> seguro que pide el cabextract
<Reisilver> dentro del winetricks buscalo
<d3> como se eso y que puedo hacer
<d3> oka
<Reisilver> o sino en synaptic creo que esta, como diria esqueletor del bananero vamos a buscarlo
<d3> ./winetricks: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Tarrasquero> que tal?
<d3> <Reisilver> tengo instalado el cabextrack
<Reisilver> ya
<Reisilver> dale permisos de ejecucion
<d3> <Reisilver> sip tengo todo y me dice lo mismo
<Reisilver> abre un terminal y escribe chmod +x winetricks
<Reisilver> y vuelve a ejecutarlo
<d3> <Reisilver> es que mira el 1.6 no me deja jugarlo pero el steam si
<d3> por lo que pude ver el steam esta en playonlinux y el 1.6 no
<d3> pero si la pag dice que se puede jugar por que yo no lo puedo hacer
<Reisilver> bueno antes dime sabes que tarjeta de video tienes
<Reisilver> nvidia o ati
<d3> se que es una gforce
<Reisilver> nvidia
<d3> asi es
<Reisilver> sabes la serie
<Reisilver> o sea si es una serie 9 o 8 o es pasada
<d3> mnn nop
<Reisilver> tienes el controlador de nvidia instalado
<Reisilver> el propietario
<Tarrasquero> nas, de que va la cosa ¬¬_S
<d3> tengo el envy.ng
<d3> -
<Reisilver> ummmmmm
<d3> no pero mi targeta es vija
<d3> vieja
<Reisilver> sistema administracion controladores de hardware
<Tarrasquero> envy es un instalador de drivers
<d3> deve ser como 5 o 6
<Reisilver> instala el driver primero muchachon
<Reisilver> sistema administracion controladores de hardware
<Reisilver> para sabes que tarjeta es
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-20
<Guest73012> pero solo dime como encuentro
<Guest73012> el programa
<carnau> la gente quiere disparar una ametralladora sin haber ni siquiera cojido nunca en su vida una pistola. Ves con cuidado, es un consejo.
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Se ejecuta por terminal
<Guest73012> ahh
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Y como bien ha dicho carnau, es un delito
<Guest73012> si
<Guest73012> grave
<Guest73012> ustedes de q paises son
<carnau> Guest73012, puedes encontrar cualquier programa usando el centro de programario
<carnau> de software perdón
<Guest73012> si
<Guest73012> por ahy
<Guest73012> y el gestor de actualizaciones
<carnau> en el gestor de actualizaciones, sólo podrás actualizar paquetes que ya han sido previamente instalados
<Guest73012> es mejor centro de software
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: También puedes utilizar Synaptic, pero es un poco más complejo.
<BlouBlou> y creo que ya ni viene instalado por defecto
<Guest73012> no
<Guest73012> me toca bajarlo
<carnau> ah, además los logs son públicos. Así que vigila lo que dices por el canal :-)
<Guest73012> explicate
<Guest73012> q leyess hay
<BlouBlou> Guest73012: Quédate solo con esto. Utilizar algo que pertenece a otro, sin su permiso explícito, es ilegal. Sea algo material (un coche) o algo inmaterial (internet-wifi)
<Guest73012> ok
<Guest73012> gracias
<carnau> a dormir! chao ;-)
<BlouBlou> carnau: Buenas noches :)
<Guest73012> recomiendeme
<Guest73012> un programa bueno para descarga music
<BlouBlou> Siempre y cuando sea legal, transission es una buena opción, es un cliente torrent. Para reproducirla te recomiendo Rhythmbox
<BlouBlou> transmission
<cousteau> o Nicotine; es para cuentas Soulseek
<BlouBlou> Buenas noches, hora de sobar.
<Guest73012> como probar mi wifi
<Guest73012> como probar aircrack
<Guest73012> en mi wifi
<AdrianX> Hola
<arp-> AdrianX: hola
<AdrianX> mucho gusto arp- soy nuevo en esto
<arp-> Bienvenido entonces
<selina2> HOLA
<AdrianX> oye tengo un par de preguntas no se si te las puedo hacer por privado :S
<arp-> selina2:  hola
<arp-> arp-: pregunta aqui
<arp-> AdrianX: *
<AdrianX> bien
<arp-> o bien por privado, no tengo problema
<AdrianX> estoy en Xchat y me hablaron mucho de Red latina.. pero no puedo conectar
<arp-> no conosco esa red
<arp-> lo mas parecido que conosco es: irchispano
<AdrianX> me pasas como conectar ?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> para conectar ahi, el nombre del host es: irc.irc-hispano.org
<arp-> pones simplemente
 * arp- /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<arp-> y te conectara
<AdrianX> ok
<AdrianX> muchas gracias
<arp-> dnd
<AdrianX> es que estoy un poco aburrido
<arp-> AdrianX:  si existe Red Latina
<arp-> acabo de verlo en la lista de server's de mi cliente
<AdrianX> muy bien
<arp-> hay dos nombres de host's para usar: irc.dalsom.net
<AdrianX> me pasas para entrar ahí si no es mucha molestia ??
<arp-> o irc.red-latina.org
<AdrianX> ok
<AdrianX> voy a intentar :p
<arp-> y tenes este otro UnionLatina: irc.red-latina.org
<arp-> perdon
<AdrianX> ?
<AdrianX> ahh
<AdrianX> ok ok
<arp-> irc.unionlatina.org
<arp-> no los conosco esos
<arp-> redhispana es todo en general españoles
<arp-> poco latino
<AdrianX> muy bien
<AdrianX> hago el intento a ver que sale jajajaja
<arp-> ok
<arp-> AdrianX:  igual la proxima vez, pregunta eso en el offtopic ( #ubuntu-es-offtopic)
<AdrianX> ok muchas gracias
<arp-> dnd
<arp-> todos esos servidores que te pase
<arp-> por lo visto estan caidos
<arp-> no conecta ninguno
<AdrianX> es lo que estoy checando en todos me dice que no se puede jajaja
<arp-> sep
<AdrianX> mmm ni modo
<arp-> talvez no existen mas
<AdrianX> ya tengo rato intentando a red latina
<arp-> no los veo como muy difundidos
<arp-> proba en Undernet
<arp-> hay de todo un poco
<AdrianX> sip
<arp-> es una red grande
<AdrianX> Undernet
<AdrianX> para entrar como le hago ?
<arp-> irc.undernet.org
<arp-> conecta ahi
<arp-> AdrianX:  esta caido, podes entrar desde: eu.undernet.org tambien
<arp-> ese este andando
<AdrianX> ok
<arp-> cuando conectes te va decir que ingreses un passware
<arp-> que te lo da el mismo servidor
<AdrianX> ok
<arp-> con todo un comando largo
<arp-> copias y pegas..
<AdrianX> parese que ya en Undernet
<AdrianX> sale un dibujo del bob esponja
<arp-> ok
<AdrianX> muchas gracias
<arp-> dnd
<chilicuil> buenas noches
<chilicuil> o/
<Colo_ar> alguien usa ompload, saben si anda?
<chilicuil> Colo_ar: deberia funcionar, parece ser que los propios creadores del sitio, recomiendan su uso: http://omploader.org/about.html
<Colo_ar> despues de la actualizacion dejo de andar
<Colo_ar> un amigo me hizo bajar el script y lo instalamos, encontro un error en la dir de respuesta del script aparentemente era eso
<Colo_ar> este es el error module Omploader
<Colo_ar>   URL = 'http://omplder.org'
<Colo_ar> deberia ser: URL = 'http://omploader.org'
<chilicuil> o claro, Colo_ar , la pagina es omploader no omplder
<chilicuil> despues de cambiar esa url, supongo que deberia funcionar sin problemas
<oli90> :
<oli90> :
<antes> hola ubunteros, saludos [_]P
<oli84>  hola
<oli84>  hola
<oli84> holaa
<oli84> Hello everybody!
<oli84> PRIVMSG #ubuntu-es :Hello everybody!
<oli84> holaPRIVMSG #irchacks :Hello everybody!
<oli84> Hello everybody!
<emilse56h> hola
<oli84> Hello everybody!
<emilse56785678> ftg
<oli84> rPRIVMSG #Ubuntu-es :Hello everybody!
<oli84> Hello everybody!
<oli84> no veo el mensaje
<oli84> ahora si
<oli84> ho
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<Harpagornis> Buenos días
<ilpollo> hola gente
<ilpollo> alguien puede ayudarme ?
<ilpollo> lo unico que necesito es crear un scrip para cambiar la ip cuando quiera
<ilpollo> el tema es que no se hacer un scrip
<ilpollo> .........
<fosco_> ilpollo, pon en google script bash
<ilpollo> ?
<ilpollo> bueno
<ilpollo> eso es para realizar un scrip muchas gracias
<ilpollo> la verdad que es cantones tecnico
<ilpollo> si alguien puede ayudarme a formar uno despues seria mas facil en el futuro, desde ya muchas gracias
<fosco_> cual es tu duda concreta
<ilpollo> quiero crear un scrip para cambiar la ip dinamica cuando quiera
<ilpollo> pero no se hacer un scrip
<fosco_> entonces no tienes ninguna duda concreta
<fosco_> no te voy a dar un curso aqui de hacer scripts, tu mejor opcion es buscarlo en google
<ilpollo> recien lo googlee
<ilpollo> pero
<ilpollo> .....
<ilpollo> soy muy newbie
<fosco_> la mejor manera de dejar de serlo es leer y aprender
<ilpollo> en eso estoy
<ilpollo> voy a tratar de reformular
<ilpollo> hay algun comando de consola que cambie el ip ?
<fosco_> no
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> entonces a leer jejeje muchas gracias
<BlouBlou> ilpollo: Te refieres un script para que cambie tu ip? Tienes que hacerlo o bien desconectando el módem, o bien haciendo un release (si tu módem tiene la opción). Siempre teniendo en cuenta que tu IP sea dinámica.
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> el tema es justamente no desconectar el modem
<ilpollo> o sea
<ilpollo> poder utilizar algun comando  o programa para cambiarla
<fosco_> lo que va a hacer el comando, si es que existe para tu router, es reiniciarlo
<ilpollo> que raro parece una zona gris
<ilpollo> esto de la ip
<ilpollo> en windows hay un programa de 20 k que te cambia la ip
<ilpollo> me parece raro que no exista en linux
<BlouBlou> ilpollo: Tanto en Windows como en Linux, el programa solo hará lo que fosco_ te ha comentado
<ilpollo> completamente entendido
<ilpollo> apagando el modem si o si tiene que cambiar la ip ?
<fosco_> si tienes ip dinamica si
<fosco_> si no la tienes no
<BlouBlou> Eso depende, puede que tengas una IP dinámica pero te reserva esa IP 24horas, como es mi caso
<Walo> Hola, buen dia desde Chile, alguien despierto por aca?
<Deckon> hi
<Walo> tengo problemas para montar mi iphone en uubuntu 11.10
<Walo> me reconoce el dispositivo pero no lo puedo montar como unidad
<Walo> nautilus me da un error de bloqueo no manejable (-5)
<Walo> :/
<leo_> hola
<leo_> tengo problemas con los repositorios ubuntu 11.10
<fosco_> !detalles leso
<kubot> fosco_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<fosco_> leo
<Walo> leo_, a ver..
<fosco_> !detalles leo
<leo_> Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<Walo> actializa los repos, los que fallaron los agregaste tu?
<Deckon> Walo, me parece que solo se puede sincronizar un iphone en linux, solo en windows e visto herramientas para poner el iphone como medio de almacenamiento externo
<Walo> Deckon, en verdad eso es lo que quiero, sincronizar, pero Banshee tampoco me muestra ningun dispositivo iOS
<fosco_> leo_, abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update y pega todo lo que salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<leo_> ok
<Deckon> Walo, yo ni idea si banshee lo haga pero donde si e visto que se hace es en rythmbox
<Deckon> *rhythmbox
<Walo> Deckon, es que banshee si tiene el soporte, lo he visto en la web, de todas formas intentaré con rhythmbox, vale
<Deckon> walo, ve si esto te sirve http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/133843
<Guest16202> hi
<Deckon> o/
<Vero2> Buenas, a alguien le pasó que se le informara en una pantalla negra que : hda1 out of disk?
<Vero2> la cuestión es que no puedo entrar a Ubuntu porque hda1 es el boot
<Vero2> Tengo el SuperGrubDisk2, servirá para restaurar el boot y arreglar el problema?
<Colo_ar> no te da opciones?
<Acro> intenta iniciar desde un cd-live
<Acro> usa la opcion iniciar desde disco duro
<Vero2> Colo_ar: dónde?
<Colo_ar> cuando aparece el grub
<BlouBlou> Alguno de vosotros conoce un juego de ajedrez online como el que venía en gnome-games? pero un poco más decente a poder ser
<Acro> antes
<Vero2> Acro creo que lo probé del Live pero no sirvió
<Vero2> Colo_ar: es que no aparece el Grub
<Acro> ¿te arranco?
<Acro> ok, no aparece grub
<Vero2> Acro no, me mandó errores tambien
<Acro> si no esta grub ponlo de nuevo
<Deckon> Vero2, entra desdeun cdlive y reinstala tu grub
<Acro> arranca con live-cd y busca grub customizer es un programita muy util es estos caso
<Vero2> Acro en este live que uso no está esa opción
<Acro> esta pero no la ves
<Vero2> Deckon probaré
<Vero2> Acro y si no la veo como hago? :)
<Acro> cuando parece la primera imagen una cosa parecia a un teclado pulsa una tecla y entonces aparece
<Vero2> Acro tendré que ver nuevamente
<Acro> prueba con ESC
<Acro> tranquilo nadie nace sabiendo
<Vero2> ok gracias a todos. Volveré a probar con el Live
<hashashin> nas
<Conde_ar> bbuenas
<Conde_ar> alguien sabe como instalar con Wine el Photoshop CS3? Me sale un cartel de error al ejecutar el archivo de instalación, también lo copie ya instalado en Windows y me sale el mismo cartel de error. Uso Kubuntu 11.10
<Conde_ar> hay alguien???
<Deckon> Conde_ar, y has probado algunos de los tutoriales que ahi en la web?
<Conde_ar> que tutoriales? no yo instale el wine sudo apt-get install wine cuando termino de instalar ejecute el .exe de photoshop y no anda
<Deckon> si pones photoshop en ubuntu te sale una gran cantidad como este http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5473919/Instalar-Adobe-Photoshop-CS5-en-Ubuntu.html
<Conde_ar> a ver...
<Conde_ar> Deckon:  el tutorial es para Photoshop CS5 y yo voy a instalar el CS3, es lo mismo?
<Deckon> Conde_ar, http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobePhotoshop
<Deckon> Conde_ar, si me permites preguntarte...por que no virtualisar un windows para usar photoshop o aun mejor tener windows instalado en otra particion?...o por que no aprender a usar gimp?
<Conde_ar> Deckon:  si podría usar virtualbox. Lo de tener windows en otra particion no va a funcionar, ya lo intente pero terminaba usando windows para todo y asi nunca voy aprender a usar Linux. El Gimp no lo se usar, hace unos anos (no tengo la enie) hice un curso
<Conde_ar> de photoshop y aprendi a usar el photoshop
<mimecar> Conde_ar: si usas photoshop no aprenderás Gimp
<Conde_ar> y me va a costar cambiarme al gimpp
<mimecar> y puedes hacer prácticamente lo mismo con Gimp
<Deckon> pues Conde_ar segun estoy leyendo si es posible instalarlo pero tiene sus problemas..ademas de que el rendimiento simpre va a ser malo en una emulacion
<Conde_ar> sip, es que de momento necesito hacer un trabajo para la facultad, y no tengo tiempo de aprender a usarlo. Igualmente lo tengo instalado pero me resulta algo dificil
<Conde_ar> claro, y si virtualizo un windows en virtualbox?
<mimecar> Conde_ar: herramienta para máscaras, control de la imagen...
<Conde_ar> va a tener mejor rendimiento?
<mimecar> si usas virtualbox te irá más lento
<Deckon> Colo_ar, no
<Deckon> perdon Colo_ar  era para Conde_ar
<Deckon> XD
<Colo_ar> Deckon: pero quien esta apurado?
<Deckon> :D
<Conde_ar> tengo maquina, intel core i7, RAM 4 GB DDR3 Gforce GTS 250
<Colo_ar> Deckon: solo virtualizo un programa de facturacion y anda bien
<mimecar> Conde_ar: puedes hacer lo mismo con Gimp
<mimecar> si quieres usar photoshop usa virtualbox
<mimecar> ya que quieres usarlo...
<Deckon> +1
<Conde_ar> ok, que virtualizo WinXP o Win7?
<Deckon> Colo_ar, con wine o en una virtual?
<mimecar> el sistema operativo que tengas comprado
<Colo_ar> Deckon: vbox
<Deckon> Conde_ar, ahorra recursos, mete xp XD
<mimecar> la máquina virtual necesitará antivirus y todas las actualizaciones
<Colo_ar> para q antivirus?
<mimecar> ... porque te pueden entrar virus
<Colo_ar> sin navegar?
<mimecar> puedes abrir una imagen que esté infectada
<Deckon> Colo_ar, claro
<Conde_ar> mimecar:  see ya se, por eso me cambie a Linux, casi no necesita mantenimiento, ni anti virus... lo que no puedo configurar es el firewall pero no importa, quedara para otro momento, no tengo nada importante que me puedan hackear jeje
<Colo_ar> guarda el .vdioriginal y listo
<mimecar> Conde_ar: estas bastante equivocado
<mimecar> no es que tengas algo importante
<mimecar> es que usen tu equipo para hacer ataques a terceros
<mimecar> o para guardar sus cosas
<Conde_ar> ah eso si...
<Conde_ar> no lo habia pensado
<mimecar> si no pones antivirus y actualizaciones es cosa tuya
<Deckon> claro tener un windows visualizado es como tene uno instalado asi que requiere los mismos cuidadods
<Colo_ar> si es verdad eso
<Deckon> *virtualizado  *cuidados
<Conde_ar> tengo el Gufw pero me sale todo en gris y no puedo configurar nada
<mimecar> Conde_ar: depende de como tengas la máquina virtual
<mimecar> GUFW no hace nada
<mimecar> tendrías que permitir solo conexiones al equipo anfitrion
<mimecar> y esperar que no metas archivos infectados
<Colo_ar> saber de donde vienen esos archivos
<mimecar> de cualquier sitio
<mimecar> un windows virtualizado se comporta igual que uno real
<Conde_ar> antes tenia el firestarter, pero lo cambie por este porque no podia abrir los puertos del amule ya que tengo salida a internet mediante un router
<Colo_ar> y controlarlos antes de meterlos a la vbox?
<mimecar> Colo_ar: con que los escaneas :P ?
<mimecar> es un windows, cualquier archivo manipulado que aproveche un fallo te afecta
<mimecar> pierde una hora y aprende a usar gimp
<Conde_ar> si, pero va afectar al windows no a linux
<Colo_ar> si gimp es casi igual
<mimecar> Conde_ar: y a las carpetas que compartas en linux
<Conde_ar> si, ponele, virtualizo WinXP y despues como comparto carpetas con Linux?
<mimecar> es una opción de VirtualBox
<Colo_ar> mimecar: que incidencia puede tener una infeccion de una carpeta de win compartida al linux?
<Conde_ar> ok, bien me convencieron, voy a instalar virtualvox... ahora bien vamos al tema del firewall
<mimecar> Colo_ar: corrupción de los archivos por ejemplo
<Deckon> para tu linux ninguna XD
<Deckon> para windows las de siempre
<Colo_ar> mimecar: afecta linux?
<Deckon> nop
<Conde_ar> instalo el firestarter o dejo el gufw?
<mimecar> a los archivos de la carpeta compartida SI
<Colo_ar> ahh
<Colo_ar> yo lo que hago es no navegar desde el win y cuando no anda lo recupero con un archivo .vdi de respaldo y tengo el win de nuevo
<mimecar> es tu equipo
<Colo_ar> solo rompera el win virtualizado o me equivoco?
<Deckon> si
<mimecar> y los archivos de las carpetas que compartas
<Colo_ar> igual no creo que vaya a tener una infinidad de archivos en la vbox
<mimecar> tendrás que darle bastantes recursos a virtualbox
<Deckon> Conde_ar, usa el que quiera, a final de cuentas solo son gui's para iptables...si no me equivoco
<Conde_ar> Deckon:  si creo que si, son todos entornos graficos para manejar iptables, no?
<Deckon> eso es lo que tengo entendido
<urullika> hhh
<mimecar> urullika: estas conectandote con sudo ?
<urullika> no
<urullika> root
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<urullika> por que
<Deckon> XD
<mimecar> es mejor que uses un usuario normal
<urullika> por que??
<urullika> amigo
<Vegeta> porque te pueden kakear
<mimecar> no estas haciendo cosas administrativas
<mimecar> y un fallo en tu programa de irc permite el acceso a todo el sistema
<urullika> ya
<urullika> pero es que estoy en bactracK
<mimecar> y?
<Vegeta> y? es lo mismo
<urullika> como puedo hacerlo
<urullika> ??
<mimecar> si no tienes, create un usuario en el sistema
<mimecar> y lo usas
<Vegeta> sep
<urullika> has creado uno en bactrack??
<urullika> backtrack
<K1ra> backtrack*
<Vegeta> urullika: te está diciendo que si no tienes usuario, te crees uno
<Vegeta> osea, usar root siempre no es bueno
<mimecar> adduser
<mimecar> con eso creas uno
<urullika> ya regreso
<Vegeta> BlouBlou: <Vegeta> si se lo sacaron <Vegeta> NO ES EVADIR <-- deja de tirar la piedra al agua y luego esconder la mano con el modo +g, quieres?
<Vegeta> Gracias.
<BlouBlou> Vegeta: hablemos en otro canal, quieres?
<BlouBlou> Esto no es lugar para ello
<Vegeta> Dime cual
<Vegeta> Lo sé
<Vegeta> Mandamelo por notice
<SadlyMistaken> ¤#ff9900: Naranja
<fosco_> ???
<SadlyMistaken> sorry fosco_
<davidLopez> hola
<alexove> Hola
<davidLopez> como puedo saber los programas que necesitan tener los puertos abiertos??
<davidLopez> he probado con netstat -plut
<alexove> necesito una mano con un servidor de correo
<alexove> he seguido este manual
<alexove> http://www.nosolounix.com/2010/01/servidor-de-correo-en-ubuntu.html
<alexove> pero no me funciona bien el squirrelmail
<mimecar> davidLopez: mira en la web de esos programas
<davidLopez> esq me han salido muchos programas que no uso (que yo sepa)
<davidLopez> y en estado de netstat -plut
<davidLopez>  pone ESCUCHAR
<carnau> hay unos cuantos por defecto
<davidLopez> y no se lo que es eso, ahora despues mirare en las webs
<carnau> no hay motivo de preocupación
<selina2> hol
<urullika_> bueno ya lo tengo creado
<urullika_> pero como puedo acceder
<urullika_> a el para trabajar desde ahí
<urullika_> ??
<mimecar> login
<mimecar> nombre_del_usuario
<Walo> hola, alguien vivo?
<urullika_> yo
<Walo> urullika_, hola
<Walo> tengo un problema al tratar de actualizar a 12.04
<xangua> 7mil millones de personas en el planeta según he oido
<mimecar> Walo: esa versión no ha salido
<xangua> Walo: y tampoco está soportado aquí
<Walo> me refiero al actualizar a la version alpha
<Walo> al 1
<Walo> update-manager -d y ahi te aparecerá que ya esta disponible para el testing
<mimecar> el soporte de ubuntu 12.04 es en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<Walo> gracias!
<urullika_> alguien de este lugar sabe configurar un usuario en backtrack para trabajr desde usuario y no root?
<xangua> urullika_: pregunta en el canal de backtrack
<urullika_> esta obsoleto
<urullika_> dice
<urullika_>  hitchcock.freenode.net 501 urullika__ :Unknown MODE flag
<urullika_>  No puede entrar #backtrack-es (Está vetado
<urullika_> mira
<urullika_> esto dice
<fosco_> vetado y obsoleto son cosas diferentes :)
<urullika_> bueno
<urullika_> cuando preguntaste
<urullika_> lo habia leido hace 30 minutos
<urullika_> esto lo acabo de pegar
<urullika_> para ser mas preciso a tu informacion solicitada
<urullika_> semantica
<urullika_> el caso es que no puedo entrar
<Walo> hola
<urullika_> sabes  algo?
<Walo> otra codsa, alguien que halla logrado sincronizar phones en 11.10?
<fosco_> como ya te han dicho antes para pasar al nuevo usuario ejecuta login en consola
<fosco_> y das los datos del nuevo usuario
<urullika_> walo busca en google
<urullika_> eso es breve
<Walo> lo es, cuando tu maquina logra reconocerlo..
<urullika_> si pero a un sigo en con ekl entorno de root
<Walo> ya instale las libmobile, ifuse y todo lo demas
<ubuntu_> buenas
<Walo> de hecho, cuando esta activado el compartir internet en el iphone ubuntu lo reconoce y se puede conectar
<ubuntu_> estoy tratando de hacer un fsck /dev/sda8 que es una particion con windows pero no me deja
<ubuntu_> me dice que no encuentra fsck.ntfs
<ubuntu_> con particiones de linux si me deja
<ubuntu_> pero no con windows
<ubuntu_> alguien sabe como puedo hacer uso del fsck.ntfs?
<urullika_> <fosco_> solo pasa a mi usuario en modo texto
<fosco_> ubuntu_, prueba con ntfsck /dev/sda8
<ubuntu_> ok voy a ver gracias fosco_
<urullika_> pero necesito que lo haga total mente con entorno y todo
<alexove> urullika: useradd -D -s /bin/bash <nombre de usuario>
<alexove> luego passwd <nombre de usuario>
<alexove> le pones una contraseña dos veces y luego sales del sistema y vuelves a entrar
<ubuntu_> fosco_: esta es la situacion y lo que me pasa al hacer ntfsck http://pastebin.com/19HvKWvg
<urullika_> lo intentare   gracias..
<urullika_> <alexove
<urullika_> amigo
<urullika_> te recuerdo que ya lo tengo creado
<fosco_> ubuntu_, desconozco esos mensajes, no tengo particiones ntfs, seguramente google podrá ayudarte mejor
<ubuntu_> ok gracias fosco_
<ubuntu_> seguire buscando pues
<urullika_> el usuario ya existe con contraseña y todo
<alexove> entonces solo ponle cerrar sesion :)
<urullika_> el problema es que no carga el entorno ggrafico
<urullika_> mirare
<alexove> ahhh
<alexove> ya te entiendo :)
<alexove> ls -A /etc/skel
<alexove> deberia de tener algun contenido similar a los que tienes en el home de root
<alexove> en especial con los archivos ocultos
<urullika> hey
<urullika> quien fue el ultimo que me ayudo
<alexove> yo
<urullika> te agradesco
<urullika> ya monto
<alexove> ??
<alexove> te salio?
<urullika> si
<urullika> ya estoy desde  haí
<alexove> buena :D
<urullika> cerre
<urullika> sesión
<urullika> y carge con startx  desde consola
<urullika> claro yo  hacia esto pero desde terminnal
<urullika> con sistema de root
<urullika> te agradezco
<alexove> jajaja
<alexove> :D
<davidLopez> hola alguien sabe de algun programa para comprobar la BSSID de mi red
<carnau> davidLopez, ¿Qué quieres comprobar exactamente?
<davidLopez> la BSSID de mi red
<davidLopez> esque estoy a ver si compruebo si mi red  es segura
<urullika> BUENO
<davidLopez> que ultimamente me va muy lento
<davidLopez> o algun comando para que muestre los eqipos conectados
<urullika> TAMBIEN LE AGRADESCO A LS QUE ME INFORMARON
<urullika> QUE ERA  SUMAMENTE PELIGROSO HANDAR POR AQUI  COMO ROOT
<BlouBlou> urullika: Intenta no hablar en mayúsculas por favor.
<carnau> davidLopez, sudo arp
<carnau> davidLopez, curiosidad ¿Qué es para ti una BSSID?
<davidLopez> nose, esq estoy mirando por internet y lo ponia
<davidLopez> la essid es el nombre creo, pero eso no lo sabia
<carnau> davidLopez, lo digo porque no tiene nada que ver con seguridad, puedes obtener el BSSID fácilmente de cualquier router. Es simplemente la MAC.
<davidLopez> aaa
<davidLopez> vale
<davidLopez> muchas gracias
<Ignacio> Hola, tengo una consulta.
<Ignacio> ¿Como se de cuantas pulgadas es mi disco duro?
<mimecar> es un disco de portatil?
<Ignacio> Si.
<cousteau> mirando en las especificaciones del ordenador a lo mejor...
<mimecar> debe ser de 2,5
<mimecar> busca el modelo del disco y lo sabrás
<Ignacio> Ok
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es posible usar un disco de 3,5 ?
<mimecar> no siempre
<Ignacio> mimecar:  TEnes idea?
<Deckon> alguien sabe como mostrar la temperatura del procesador en conky?
<Deckon> ya encontre como mostrar la temperatura en conky...con una pequeña linea de bash ${exec sensors |grep temp2 |cut -s -d+ -f2|cut -d. -f1}
<hashashin> nas
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-21
<Conde_ar> recien instale Windows XP en VirtualBox, pero no lo puedo ver a pantalla completa, se maximiza la ventana del VB, pero el WinXP queda en una ventanita chiquita, alguna idea de como solucionarlo?
<Conde_ar> Uso Kubuntu 11.10
<Conde_ar> quise instalar las Guest Additions pero me sale error
<Conde_ar> hay alguien???
<aguitel> que error
<Conde_ar> ahi van las capturas de pantalla
<Conde_ar> uf, no me deja capturar la pantalla del virtualbox....
<aguitel> por lo que me acuerdo ,para ver winxp a pantalla completa debes trabajar en panel de control dentro de winxp
<aguitel> el guest additions lo tienes que poder instalar
<Conde_ar> me dice que no se pudo encontrar la imagen de CD las «Guest Additions»
<Conde_ar> de VirtualBox /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso o /usr/lib/virtualbox/additions/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso.
<Conde_ar> ¿Desea descargar la imagen de este CD desde internet?
<Conde_ar> le pongo que SI y me da error
<Conde_ar> Fallo al descargar la imagen de CD de las «Guest Additions» de VirtualBox desde http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.1.2_Ubuntu/VBoxGuestAdditions_4.1.2_Ubuntu.iso.
<Conde_ar> Error downloading http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.1.2_Ubuntu/VBoxGuestAdditions_4.1.2_Ubuntu.iso - server replied: Not Found
<aguitel> el server no funciona
<aguitel> Conde_ar, usa synaptic que ahi esta ,no se si  la misma version
<aguitel> esta la 3.1.6.1
<aguitel> 3.1.6-1
<Conde_ar> aguitel:  buenisimo, ya la estoy instalando
<Conde_ar> otra pregunta
<Conde_ar> si instalo la gforce GTS 250 en WinXP con sus respectivos drivers descargados de nVidia, el virtualbox la reconoce?
<aguitel> Conde_ar, ni idea ,nunca hice eso
<aguitel> con probar no cuesta nada
<Conde_ar> si, voy a probar...
<atl> hay algo similar a administrador del sistema de windows en ubuntu?
<atl> como podria saber que tipo de memoria utiliza mi equipo que cuanta le puedo poner, es un portatil
<Colo_ar> puedes ver las caracteristicas de tu portatil consultando en la página del fabricante tu modelo.
<Walo> hola
<Walo> alguien vivo? necesito un consejo...
<debsan> preguntá !
<GeeKHA> Walo: habla
<Walo> es algo largo asi que ahi va, http://pastebin.com/9cre7KGd
<GeeKHA> haber si entiendo Walo
<GeeKHA> quisiste crear una particion para el home
<GeeKHA> ????
<Walo> tenia hace un par de semanas instalado de cero 11.10, y actualice a 12.04
<Walo> de forma automatica desde un pendrive
<Walo> pero la actualizacion no tomo mi particion Home anterior y creo el directorio dentro de la particion /
<GeeKHA> ummm...
<GeeKHA> si
<Walo> hasta ahi todo normal, me funciona bien, pero estoy perdiendo el espacio de la antigua /home que no se esta ocupando :(
<Walo> de esto me di cuenta despues, ya habiendo cambiado configuraciones del escritorio y agregado algunas apps
<Walo> la cosa es como pasar todo el home a la particion desocupada para utilizarla
<GeeKHA> ok ya vamos a ver si podemos solucionamos
<GeeKHA> estas conectado desde la pc que vas a hacer el trabajo?
<GeeKHA> Walo: ??
<Walo> en este momento si... necesito mas que nada ideas de que hacer, algo entiendo de linux asi que despues de vuestra ayuda me desconecto
<GeeKHA> ok deja
<GeeKHA> subo una solucion
<GeeKHA> a ver esto Walo http://pastebin.com/njiji0J0
<GeeKHA> pruebalo y me dices si te funciono
<Walo> Gracias!
<Walo> nos leemos
<GeeKHA> ok
<atl> la lista de repositorios esta en home o en raiz?
<atl> Hola?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<atl> hay algo asi como un restaurar el sistema? a un punto de hace meses o dias? y la lista de repositorios se guarda en /home o en /
<urullika> hola
<urullika> alguien entiende esto?
<urullika> Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-media-player-development/development/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<urullika> Algunos archivos de índice no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado,
<urullika> o se ha utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar.
<CarlosNeyPastor> a ver si entendi
<CarlosNeyPastor> queres restaurar el sistema sin perder los datos?
<atl> si,  que deje los archivos pero las configuraciones se reinician a una epoca
<CarlosNeyPastor> si queres buscar si hay un punto de restauración, la verdad yo no se, pero te puedo dar la solución que use yo
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando me paso eso a mi volví a instalar el sistema que tenia
<CarlosNeyPastor> borras las carpetas
<CarlosNeyPastor> y
<xangua> urullika: significa que no hay paquetes
<xangua> o porque nunca los hubo o porque han dejado de existir
<CarlosNeyPastor> swap y /
<CarlosNeyPastor> y /home la volves a marcar SIN formatear
<urullika> como remedio eso ??
<CarlosNeyPastor> vas a instalar todo el sistema de nuevo y te va a quedar en la configuracion que tenias y todo
<xangua> remediar algo que no existe urullika ¿
<urullika> xangua?
<urullika> como remedio eso ?
<atl> mira, eso lo pregunto por que hace poco agregue algunos repositorios a la lista que son antiguos, no recuerdo cuales son
<atl> por eso pregunto, se guarda la lista en / o en /home?
<urullika> osea no entiendo
<urullika> ya tengo instalado gnome player
<urullika> y funciona
<xangua> pues si lo has sacado de un ppa, ese ppa ya no existe
<urullika> pero cuando realizo el update o recargo origenes de software me da este mensaje
<urullika> no recuerdo averlo echo
<urullika> el punto es que no quiero que salga ese error
<urullika> cuando recarge origenes de soft
<urullika> como puedo lograrlo
<urullika> ??
<atl> xangua como elimini ese ppa?
<urullika> exacto
<urullika> esa es la pregunta
<urullika> donde esta el comentario
<xangua> atl: en la página de launchpad viene detalladamente como eliminar los paquetes instalados por el ppa y el ppa mismo
<xangua> mmm lo mismo para urullika, estaba comiendo :P
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xangua> aunque remover el ppa con ppa-purge también remueve los paquetes, no se si eso es lo que quieres que pase con lo que sea que hayas instalado de ese ppa urullika
<urullika> no
<urullika> eso estaba leyendo por aca
<urullika> ya te lo iva comentar
<urullika> o quiero que borre los paquetes
<urullika> solo quiero que no me produsca el error
<xangua> pss quita o desactiva el repositorio y ya urullika
<urullika> seria como descomentar (borrar #)
<xangua> lo puedes hacer desde el centro de software - editar -origenes
<urullika> bueno ya no sale el error
<urullika> me estaba matndo la cabesa
<urullika> cabeza
<urullika> me estoy volviendo adicto a los comandos
<urullika> xangua te comento lo siguiente
<urullika> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<urullika> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<urullika> Creando árbol de dependencias
<urullika> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<urullika> El paquete sun-java6-jre no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<urullika> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<urullika> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<urullika> E: El paquete sun-java6-jre no tiene candidato para su instalación
<urullika> estoy tratando de instalar java6
<urullika> y mira el resultado
<xangua> sun/oracle java ya no existe más en los repositorios de ubuntu
<urullika> eso que significa??
<xangua> desde el día doce de este mes creo, y la próxima vez usa pastebin para pegar urullika
<urullika> paste bin?
<urullika> disculpa pero soy nuevo en esto del irc
<xangua> urullika: que ya no existe en los repositorios, lo quitaron porque la licencia cambió y ya no permite distribuirlo como lo hacía ubuntu en sus repositorios
<urullika> que opcion hay?
<urullika> entonces?
<xangua> open jdk
<atl> eso da sentido a algunas cosas, no sabras de casualidad si es compatible con mincraft?
<urullika> creo que tengo instalado uno desde lo repositorios no libres
<urullika> pero queria retirar ese java
<urullika> que me recomiendas sigo trabajando con ese
<urullika> o instalo open jdk
<urullika> ??
<atl> una ultima cosa, 12.10 sale en abril o marzo?
<xangua> atl: cuál es el mes 10 empezando la cuenta en enero¿
<atl> jajaj, error
<urullika> creo que tengo instalado uno desde lo repositorios no libres
<urullika>  pero queria retirar ese java
<urullika>  que me recomiendas sigo trabajando con ese
<urullika>  o instalo open jdk
<urullika>  ??
<atl> ahi se ven, gracias por la ayuda
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<fosco_> buenas
<Ignacio> Hola,
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe que pasa si instalo esto hoy?
<Ignacio> # Cuando un repositorio tiene una llave GPG, es posible que necesites #agregarla a tus llaves confiables APT. Esto se logra con los siguientes #comandos:  # gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY  # Reemplazando KEY por la clave que te sale en el error al conectarse al #repositorio al ejecutar 'sudo aptitude update'  #luego ejecuta  # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -  # Reemplazando KEY por la clave que te devuelve el repositorio al
<Ignacio> Perdonen eso no
<Ignacio> jeje
<Ignacio> Si descargo esto hoy corro algun riesgo?
<Ignacio> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/alpha-2/
<fosco_> depende de qué consideres riesgo
<fosco_> el ordenador no va a explotar
<fosco_> pero es fácil que fallen cosas
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Ejemplo?
<fosco_> paquetes que de repente no están en los repos
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Estoy bajando la version 64 bits (¿Creo que es la recomendada no?)
<fosco_> cosas que se añaden a unity y desmontan lo anterior
<fosco_> ...
<fosco_> las alpha son sólo para pruebas y desarrolladores
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Ah, Pero si no me gusta me vuelvo al 10.04 ;)
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Segun tengo entendido la version 64bits es la recomendada no? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/alpha-2/precise-desktop-amd64.iso ?? )
<fosco_> si tu cpu soporta 64bits puedes usarla
<fosco_> no hay una más recomendada q otra
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Como se eso :S
<fosco_> mirando las especificaciones de tu cpu
<Ignacio> fosco_: ? No tengo idea jeje
<Ignacio> fosco_: !?
<fosco_> pones el nombre de tu cpu en google y lo lees
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Y como se lo de mi cpu
<fosco_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i name
<Ignacio> Thanks
<Ignacio> "model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455   @ 1.66GHz model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455   @ 1.66GHz"
<Ignacio> Busco Eso?
<fosco_> ningun atom tiene soporte 64bits
<Ignacio> AH :(
<Ignacio> Entonces i386..
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Gracias..
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe si edubuntu 12.04 usara gnome clasico?
<liher> o unity?
<fosco_> ni idea
<liher> hola fosco
<liher> po fale
<asier> hola, como se puede cambiar la resolución a 1024x748 pixeles?
<asier> uso Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<fosco_> asier, xrandr -s 1024x768
<asier> me pone Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<fosco_> pues no tienes ese modo
<fosco_> ejecuta xrandr solo para ver los modos disponibles
<asier> ok
<asier> 800x600 y 640x480 tengo. Importa que lo este virtualizando con VirtualBox
<fosco_> si
<Deckon> asier, quieres mejorar la resolucion de tu virtual?
<fosco_> virtualizado solo tendras esas resoluciones hasta q instales las guest additions
<asier> ok voy a intentarlo
<selina2> hola
<asier> es normal que tarde mucho?
<Deckon> ??
<Deckon> que tarde mucho que?
<asier> las Guest Additions
<Deckon> pues si tardan un poco
<Deckon> si no te a regresado ningun error la terminal vas bien
<asier> ok a y se pude meter el disco de ubuntu 10.04 (no LTS) y actualizar??
<asier> pero con un ubuntu ya instalado
<Deckon> ni idea, pero hacer actualizaciones de una version a otra suele dar problemas grabes
<asier> a si ami me paso una vez que instale el 10.10 en 9.10 y se me quedo a medias y se me fastidio todos los trabajos
<Deckon> es mejor hacer instalaciones limpias
<asier> ok y ya se me ha cerrado la terminal. reinicio?
<Deckon> si
<asier> ok cuando reinice vuelvo
<ourizo> Holas. Mi Ubuntu es una versión que se ha quedado sin soporte porque ya es antigua, y aparentmente han borrado los repositorios de paquetes. Ahora tengo un paquete descargado al escritorio, pero no se como instalarlo
<aguitel> ourizo, que version de ubuntu?
<ourizo> Pues croe que es la haunty hackalope, pero voy a mirar
<Deckon> ourizo, que extencion tiene ese paquete?
<ourizo> Perdón, es la karmick Koala
<ourizo> el paquete es Wine
<liher> hola
<ourizo> ahora te miro la extensión
<liher> cuando uso el libreoffie base o openoffice base e intento navegar por una tabla se realentiza, porque?
<ourizo> Es un tar.bz2, pero puedo abrirlo desde el escritorio
<Deckon> ourizo, eso es codigo fuente, tendras que compilar...mira el readme dentro de ltar
<Deckon> ourizo, por que no instalas una version mas reciente de ubuntu?
<ourizo> Deckon, es una buena idea, pero creo que trae  entornos de escritorio poco amigables
<Deckon> liher, supongo que sea un proceso muy pesado y por eso se alente...mira el consumo de tu maquina cuando hagas eso y ahi te aparece que es lo que te esta consumiendo de mas
<Deckon> ourizo, es ubuntu....que entorno puede ser poco amigable?
<ourizo> :D
<liher> lo hago habitualmente
<liher> pero solo mepasa con la base de datos
<liher> es una tabla de 3 campos y unos 300 registros
<liher> no es grande como para eso, no?
<ourizo> Soy fan del Gnome clásico, pero más todavía del KDE clásico.   En un netbook tengo LXDE creo que se llama, que se parece mucho al KDE clásico,  y es el que más me gusta actualmente
<ourizo> En el netbook tengo Knoppix
<Deckon> liher, ni idea
<liher> vale deckon
<Deckon> tal vez le cuesta redibujar las casillas
<liher> ein?
<Deckon> ourizo, y no has probado xfce?
<ourizo> Será ese el que tengo en Knoppix
<Deckon> xfce se parece a gnome2 lxde se parece a xp digamos
<ourizo> estoy arrancando el netbook, a ver si consigo ver como se llama
<ourizo> Deckon, ¿Me aconsejas actualizar desde Internet, con una conexión de 1  mega?
<Deckon> hmmm pues de que se puede se puede pero va a tardar un buen rato XD
<ourizo> Creo que lo que tengo en el netbook es LXDE, y a mi se me hace muy parecido al KDE clásico
<Deckon> ourizo, facil y rapido, abre la terminal , ve a ayuda, busca acerca de y dime como se llama la terminal
<ourizo> Si, es esa, LXTerminal 0.1.6
<ourizo> Para LXDE project
<ourizo> Vale Deckon Gracias eternas :)  Espero que volvamos a hablar en otro momento. ahora tengo que irme
<Deckon> ok, cuidate
<ourizo> :)
<VADER> hola chanel
<hashashin> nas
<fzeta> nas hashashin
<bbr> hi, problemas con el audio en u11.10 hi, problemas con el audio en u11.10 cualquier archivo desonido se repite como si fuese un tocadisco rayado... cualquier archivo desonido se repite como si fuese un tocadisco rayado...
<fosco_> parece que el sonido no es lo unico que se te repite
<bbr> fosco_: ?
<bbr> explica...
<fosco_> creo que si tengo que explicarlo no lo vas a entender :)
<bbr> kizas si,
<fosco_> has puesto cada frase repetida 2 veces
<bbr> porlomenos me dara ideas pa buscar en sg
<bbr> pero eso fue por pegar y copiar...
<bbr> fosco_: http://axiacore.com/2008/08/reiniciar-audio-ubuntu/
<fosco_> eso es del 2008
<fosco_> no creo que sirva en versiones modernas de ubuntu
<fosco_> lo más parecido a eso en ubuntu 11.x o superior debe ser sudo service pulseaudio restart
<bbr> pos no va...
<bbr> parece que hay que volver al 10.10
<Colo_ar> o 10.04 :)
<urullika_> hola
<urullika_> buenos dias
<urullika_> hay alguien alguien tiene conocimiento para configurar la clave a usuario Postgres???
<urullika_> hay alguien alguien tiene conocimiento para configurar la clave a usuario Postgres ???
<Deckon> quieres cambiar la contraseña urullika_ ?
<urullika_> no
<urullika_> es que cree un usuario
<urullika_> en mi pc
<urullika_> para mi sobrinita
<urullika_> para sus tareas
<urullika_> para que ella lo haga
<urullika_> y trato de que sea lo mas simple para que ella haga lo basico
<urullika_> y pueda investigar sus tareas en la web
<urullika_> ella comprende lo de su nombre de usuario
<urullika_> y la clave
<urullika_> pero cuando cierra sesión
<urullika_> o apaga
<urullika_> pide la contraseña postgres
<urullika_>  y esa  obviamente es distinta
<urullika_> comprenderas que no quiero complicarle la pida con mas contraseñas
<urullika_> la idea es saber si hay alguna forma de desabilitar la peticion de clave para un determinado usuario
<urullika_> hablo de la clave postgres
<urullika_> que dices? deckon??
<urullika_> enton nadie sabe
<Deckon> urullika_, sorry, ni idea
<urullika_> listo
<XuMuK> hola
<willy> hola
<Deckon> o/
<Guest16555> hola
<selina2> hol
<urullika> alguien me puede explicar para que sirve tener instalado postgres
<rageo> buenas, tengo un problema, es solamente con firefox, con otros navegadores no. Los videos de youtube los veo chiquitos en una esquina, y enotras páginas similares no los veo.
<urullika> que es lo que saben ustedes??
<Deckon> se contar del 1 al 10 y de regreso XD.....http://www.postgresql.org/about/
<carnau> urullika, es un gestor de bases de datos.
<Ignacio> Hola,alguie sabe como creo
<Ignacio> mi pendriver para meterle windows seven adentro?
<Ignacio> Como lo hago booteable
<Ignacio> Estoy en ubuntu..
<Deckon> Ignacio, ahi algunas herramientas para windows que hacen eso...tal vez en un irc de windows te puedan dar mas orientación respecto a eso
<Goku> ignacio :O
<Ignacio> PEro, Estoy en Ubuntu.
<Ignacio> Deckon: Estas, Discriminando WIndows acaso?
<urullika> carnau
<Ignacio> urullika: ?
<urullika> eso dicen todas las paginas
<urullika> pero claramente no entiendo como me beneficia
<Deckon> Ignacio, no, lo que te estoy diciendo es que no creo que aya una hermmienta en windows que te cree un windows booteable wn usb, me parece que en windows si las ahi
<urullika> si es obligatorio tenerlo
<Ignacio> urullika: ?
<urullika> como lo configuro
<Deckon> *una herramienta en linux
<urullika> que  ignacio?
<urullika> ignacio:?
<Ignacio> urullika:  Pense que me hablaba a mi
<urullika> al que pueda ayudarme con informacion coerente  amigo
<urullika> y no palabras suelta
<urullika> sueltas
<Deckon> urullika, y no as revisado la wiki de postre?
<Ignacio> urullika:  Me decis que te pasa
<urullika> al que entienda claramente y pueda explicarlo
<urullika> ya te digo
<urullika> espera cambio de usurario que esoty como rioot
<urullika> a qui estoy
<urullika> con quien hablaba?
<urullika> hey amigo
<Ignacio> urullika:  Ya vuelvo espera
<Colo_ar> Deckon: queres decir en linux?
<Deckon> Colo_ar, si ,decia que no ahi una herramienta en linux(la cual conozca) para hacer usb bootealbes con windows
<Ignacio> urullika: Cuentame tu problema..
<Colo_ar> Deckon: claro
<Goku> que sos marico, no hay otro problema
<Goku> digo, hola
<urullika> bueno
<Ignacio> urullika: Cuantame
<urullika> cree un ususario
<urullika> para mi sobrina
<urullika> para susta reas
<Ignacio> urullika:  Si.
<urullika> tareas
<Ignacio> urullika:  Sigue.
<urullika> pero cuando cierra
<urullika> su cuenta
<Ignacio> Que pasa?
<urullika> pide clave postgres
<urullika>  la idea es saber si hay alguna forma de desabilitar la peticion de clave para un determinado usuario
<urullika> ahora despues de todo este lio
<Ignacio> urullika:  Postgres.. Eso es porque creo que hay  mas de un usuario logueado..
<urullika> se me a despertado una gran curiosidad acerca de este tema postgres
<Ignacio> Dime, que es lo que dice?
<urullika> sale la interfaz
<urullika> y pide clave
<urullika> eso es todo
<Ignacio> urullika:  Creo que es porque hay mas de un usuario logueado como te digo
<urullika> pues eso ami no me molesta
<urullika> mm
<Ignacio> Si no lo que puedes hacer es que use tu usuario.
<Ignacio> O usuario Invitado.
<urullika> osea que puede ser que yo abri mi usuario root
<urullika> sali de sesion
<urullika> pero no cerre
<urullika> osea fue como un cambiar de usuario
<Ignacio> Eso!
<Ignacio> Sip
<urullika> habri el de la niña
<urullika> luego quise apagar
<urullika> desde ese usuario y pidio la clave
<Ignacio> urullika:  Si te aparece algo de "The sistem halt"
<Ignacio> Y algo asi
<Ignacio> Y Te dice
<Ignacio> Multiple users logged
<urullika> la vaerdad no lo detaye
<urullika> por que sabia que era postgres
<urullika> asi que no leí
<Ignacio> urullika:  Te animas a hacer eso apagarla con root y la niña logueada
<Ignacio> y volves?
<urullika> listo
<urullika> ignacio
<urullika> estabes entre de primerazo con usuario niña
<urullika> y paso lo mismo cuando trate de apagar
<urullika> sale esto
<urullika> system policy prevents stopping
<urullika> the system when
<urullika> other users
<urullika> are logged in
<BlouBlou> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<urullika> y tu q
<urullika> solo criticas
<urullika> y no ayudas
<urullika> hay si  salis
<urullika> a criticar
<urullika> pareces una vecina de mi barrio
<urullika> doña sarar
<urullika> ignacio  una aplicacion esta intentando realizar una accion que necesita permisos especiales
<urullika> es necesario autenticarse como super usuario
<Deckon> urullika, de pura casualidad cuando creaste el nuevo usuario lo metiste en el grupo power?
<urullika> cotraseña postgres
<urullika> no recuerdo haberlo echo
<urullika> lo hago y te aviso?
<urullika> ignacio  estas por ahí?
<BlouBlou> urullika: No respondo porque no sé, pero intento hacer que escribas correctamente.
<Goku> :O
<urullika> blablalba
<Goku> :D
<urullika> uno asado con un problema tecnico
<urullika> y voz con esas
<BlouBlou> Qué tiene que ver el tocino con la velocidad?
<urullika> hay no
<urullika> este masn que
<urullika> no me asares si que estoy ocupado
 * BlouBlou no ha entendido nada
<Abr1l> hola  BlouBlou  :)
<BlouBlou> Abr1l: Buenas.
<Abr1l> que tal BlouBlou :)
<urullika> hey
<urullika> como puedo configurar un usuario que pueda apagar la pc
<urullika> sin que le pida contraseña root
<urullika> ??
<urullika> como puedo configurar un usuario que pueda apagar la pc
<urullika>  sin que le pida contraseña root
<urullika> como puedo configurar un usuario que pueda apagar la pc
<urullika>  sin que le pida contraseña root
<urullika> como puedo configurar un usuario que pueda apagar la pc
<urullika>  sin que le pida contraseña root
<urullika> nesecito crear  un usuario sin provilegios de administrador pero que pueda apagar el equipo y el sistema no pida contraseña de root
<urullika> ??
<urullika> ayuda
<urullika> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Abr1l> urullika, borra linux y usas windows :D
<Goku> loooooooool
<urullika> abril estas  bromeando
<urullika> o eres el ser humano mas mediocre sobbre la faz dela web
<urullika> ???
<Abr1l> urullika, trato de ganarte pero no puedo :D
<Abr1l> urullika, asi que aun soy la 2da mas mediocre
<urullika> ha  y tienes que explicar tu satira
<urullika> que  ridiculo
<urullika>  eres
<Abr1l> urullika, lo haria, pero aun no puedes configurar tu usuario y si lo hago en impress no podras verlo sin privilegio (?)
<Abr1l> urullika, pinesa uruario administrador sin privilegio?? definitivamente me va a tocar sudar la gota gorda para ganarte en eso de ser mediocre :D
<Abr1l> piensa*
<Goku> abr1l qué malota
<Goku> xD
<Abr1l> Goku, ajaja noooo
<Abr1l> Goku, jajajaja
<Abr1l> urullika, tranquila que Goku te aydará :D
<Goku> ok
<urullika> las tima por personas como ustedes
<Goku> urullika: tienes que editar el sudoers
<Goku> xD
<urullika> que hablan de soft libre
<urullika> y conocimiento
<Goku> <Goku> urullika: tienes que editar el sudoers
<Goku> <Goku> xD
<Goku> te lo repito?
<Abr1l> urullika, disculpame,  es que ando menstruando... Goku te ayudará
<Colo_ar> poweroff deberia estar en /sbin necesita otorgarle permisos para q un usuario pueda apagarla
<Abr1l> ves, auqi conseguiras ayuda,
<Abr1l> mejor me voy
<urullika> callate  ab1l
<Abr1l> jjajajajaj
<Abr1l> urullika, no te enojes
<Abr1l> jajaja
<urullika> no es que veo que no tienes nada mas que hacer
<urullika> deberias estar chateando en yahoo
<urullika> o algo asi
<urullika> pero como que este no es tu lugar
<Goku> que sí hombre, calmate, ya está, suficiente
<Goku> mira lo de sudoers que te he dicho
<german_> Tengo un problema, cuando quero desintalar o instalar algun paquete .deb me tira lo siguiente: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place y no me deja instalar o desintalar ¿alguien me podria ayudar?
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes o/)
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-22
<Kant> hola
<Kant> pregunta: cómo hago para saber de qué repositorio es un paquete? (tengo muchos repos de terceros y tengo un paquete que está jodiendo, quiero saber que repo sacar)
<cousteau> kant...  maldición, se ha ido...  bueno, si vuelve le decís que `apt-cache policy paquete`
<corretico> alguien que conozca de trixbox
<corretico> ?
<Jorge-42> Si copio todo var/cache/apt/archives y lo pego en una instalación nueva de 11.10 y abro el gestor de actualizaciones, se actualiza todo? así se puede hacer? es que mi internet es muyyyy lenta...
 * iUs3r hola juans
 * iUs3r bye
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<ubuntunew> holaa
<ubuntunew> hay alguien?
<hashashin> nas
 * xoan buenas
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<Xsheep> Hola disculpe tego un problema co el grub... lo reinstale co RIPlinux y pues al reiniciarse mi portatil me sale una shell "grub>" que puedo hacer para configurar bien el grup y escojer las particiones a ejectuar?
<fosco_> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<fosco_> sigue la guia para recuperar el grub
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<Xsheep> momento... por que no a mano?
<fosco_> buenas
<skypce> hola a todos
<skypce> una consulta
<skypce> donde guarda los cambios gnome-tweak-tool?
<skypce> que jodida configuracion no la encuentro
<skypce> me falta solo eso
<skypce> hola carnau
<BlouBlou> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<BlouBlou> skypce: y podría estar en /local/share
<BlouBlou> Si es que sigue existiendo eso en gnome3
<skypce> ok
<skypce> muchas gracias BlouBlou
<skypce> hechare un vistaso
<BlouBlou> skypce: Y me refiero a tu carpeta personal, .local/share
<skypce> claro si entiendo
<skypce> estoy haciendo un clon de mac lion con linux
<skypce> uff todo bien
<skypce> pero tendre problemas legales
<skypce> por los cursores
<skypce> sonidos
<skypce> wallpapers
<skypce> debere subirlo de forma anonima
<fosco_> skypce, la mayoría de cosas que cambia gnome-tweak-tool lo hace sobre el registro de gnome
<fosco_> no está guardado directamente en ningun archivo
<skypce> mm
<skypce> esque sabes
<skypce> que los problemas los tengo con remastersys
<skypce> por algun motivo
<skypce> tengo elegido mi tema  de iconos y demas desde gnome-tweak-tool
<skypce> pero cuando creo la distro con remastersys
<skypce> no
<Souchiro> o.o
<skypce> me aparece el theme de iconos
<Souchiro> para que clonar mac?
<skypce> me gusta su aspecto visual
<Souchiro> es como si quisieras hacer un clon de win :/
<skypce> nono
<Goku> openbox + tint2 + xcompmgr ftw
<skypce> yo amo linux, pero con el aspecto de mac
<Souchiro> o.o
<skypce> personalice el desktop de unity
<skypce> le sace el launcher
<skypce> deje solo el panel
<skypce> y le puse docky
<skypce> y synapse para buscar con alt f2
<skypce> funciona de maravilla
<skypce> si solo quiero tener un respaldito de mi trabajo
<skypce> osea
<skypce> de mi  distro
<skypce> haah
<Souchiro> es como si casaras a linus torvals con steve jobs
<Souchiro> :S
<fosco_> todo eso no está mal, lo de darle aspecto de mac es lo que da un poco de repelús :)
<skypce> si weno es cosa de gusto
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> eso si
<skypce> :D
<skypce> si yo la quiero para mi , pero la comparto para no ser egoista
<skypce> jeje
<skypce> D:
<Souchiro> a mi nunca me gusto mac por ponerse de quisquilloso con los procesadores
<skypce> yo odio a mac
<skypce> no me gusta nada mas que su apariencia
<skypce> ademas
<skypce> cuando veo screencast inconcientemente me la fueron metiendo
<skypce> ya que todos los cursos mostraban un mac atra
<skypce> ojajoa
<skypce> no pero todo esta muy logrado hoy en dia
<skypce> ese theme adwaita cupertino
<skypce> uff
<skypce> que maravilla muy bien logrado
<BlouBlou> Donde esté la tty de toda la vida... juas
<skypce> :D
<skypce> bueno chicos
<skypce> haha
<skypce> seguire con esta cosa
<VADER> chanelll necesito recomendcionn
<VADER> del algun buen software de gestion de tayer servicio tecnicoo
<VADER> obvioo en free soft
<VADER> alguna recoendacion
<Souchiro> io = queria saber una manera de ver cuantos watts consumo
<Souchiro> xD
<liher> hola
<liher> sabeis si hay algun antivirus bueno para linux que escanee particiones de windows?
<Deckon> avast o nod tienen buena deteccion pero por lo general es mejor tener el antivirus en windows
<liher> yo pienso igual
<liher> pero a un amigo le ha entrado el virus de la policia
<liher> y me ha pedido que le eche una mano
<mimecar> liher: si le ha cifrado el contenido, lo ha perdido
<liher> lo he intentado con cds de antivirus
<liher> y con f8 y antivirus
<liher> y nada, no puedo con el
<mimecar> el cifrado de los datos no es un virus
<Deckon> que es el virus de la policia?
<liher> me ha dicho que le puedo formatear el ordenador, los datos importantes ya se los salve
<mimecar> liher: ese no es el virus que cifra todo el contenido?
<liher> y habia pensado instalarle ubuntu y windows
<liher> ubuntu con algun antivirus para casos como ese
<liher> pero no se que voy a hacer
<liher> alguna idea?
<mimecar> si tienes los datos guardados formatea
<Deckon> l+1
<Deckon> *+1
<liher> no los tiene cifrados
<liher> con una live de xubuntu le he copiados todos los datos a un hd externo
<liher> y ahora tengo carta blanca
<mimecar> formatea y a windows le pones un antivirus
<mimecar> y TODAS las actualizaciones
<liher> ya tenia
<Deckon> per osi el virus esta en algun archivo respaldado corres el riesgo de reinfectar
<liher> dos antivirus y con xp original y actualizado
<mimecar> mal
<mimecar> un antivirus decente
<mimecar> dos antivirus te dará problemas
<liher> cual es bueno?
<liher> norton?
<Deckon> esos existen?
<mimecar> avast es gratiotp
<liher> ese es bueno?
<mimecar> y sigue en offtopic , que no son cosas de ubuntu
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<liher> el avira es bueno?
<liher> ella llo tenia
<liher> y le ha entrado
<liher> yo es que hace muchos años que no uso antivirus
<Deckon> avira no es bueno..los mas ligeros y con mejor deteccion son avast y nod
<liher> gracias deckon
<liher> le instalare el avast
<cousteau> qué estáis?  poniendo un antivirus para pendrives y demás?
<liher> no
 * cousteau una vez probó el clamav sin enterarse demasiado
<liher> es para una instalacion de guindous
<liher> :-D
<Deckon> clamav no detecta nada
<fzeta> un troyano es lo que te va ha salir por ahí, cómo sigas... lol
<BlouBlou> ClamAV al fin y al cabo no vale para nada. Si usas Linux, no tienes virus (de ese estilo), y si usas win, tendrás un antivirus instalado, digo yo.
<VADER> chanelll necesito recomendcionn
<VADER> del algun buen software de gestion de tayer servicio tecnicoo
<VADER> obvioo en free soft
<BlouBlou> VADER: A qué te refieres con gestionar? Económicamente?
<VADER> no perro
<VADER> gestion poss
<BlouBlou> ...
<VADER> llevar cunetas de clinetes ekipos entrantes vitacora de tipo de problema posible reparacion cosas asi
<mimecar> VADER: intenta escribir más despacio
<VADER> no puedoo
<VADER> pero se entiende
<mimecar> cuesta entenderte
<VADER> he visto algunas alternativas pero aun nome convence ninguna
<VADER> por es pido opinion al chanel
<fzeta> 0_o
<VADER> el ke mas me a gustado a sido el   cds-php
<VADER> alguien tiene experiencia con el  ??
<mimecar> nop
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema que no me arranca ubuntu en un portátil
<Jakeukalane> después de que se l haya ido la luz
<Jakeukalane> pone un codigo en hexadecimal y lugo
<Jakeukalane> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<Jakeukalane> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<Jakeukalane> mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<Jakeukalane> Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init
<Jakeukalane> No init found. Try passing init=bootarg
<Jakeukalane> ayuda????
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y repara los errores del disco
<Jakeukalane> se puede haber perdido el /home
<Jakeukalane> ??
<mimecar> si lo tienes en una partición separado no debería
<Jakeukalane> después de iniciar con un cd live como lo reparo
<Jakeukalane> bien
<Jakeukalane> con fsck?
<mimecar> con el comando fsck
<Jakeukalane> o con herramientas gráfpicas
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<ludwin01> necesito ayuda con mi webcam
<ludwin01> alguien conectado???
<mimecar> si no das información es algo complicado arreglar el problema
<Abr1l> jajajaj
<ludwin01> tengo una webcam omega y parece funcionar con cheese
<ludwin01> pero se queda como mal configurada
<Abr1l> ludwin01, felicidades!"!!
<mimecar> ludwin01: lo primero, ¿que versión de ubuntu eiens?
<mimecar> tienes
<ludwin01> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<ludwin01> si
<mimecar> ¿cual es el fallo?
<fosco_> buenas
<ludwin01> al usar plugins de la camara por ejemplo el de gtalk..o skype en faceook la camara da imagen erronea
<mimecar> skype necesita un par de cosas para usar bien la cámara
<ludwin01> la probe en otra pc con win7 y la camara funciona de maravilla
<ludwin01> parece problema de drivers
<mimecar> entonces con cheese funciona y cuando la usas dentro del navegador no?
<ludwin01> mismo problema con cheese
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si ese modelo de webcam está soportada en ubuntu?
<ludwin01> la camara si puede dar señal de salida con los drivers regulares pero da imagen anomala. quisiera usar drivers de windows para ella
<ludwin01> si, se supone
<mimecar> se supone no
<mimecar> puede ser incompatible
<mimecar> no puedes usar los drivers de windows
<ludwin01> no se si existe alguna manera asi como ntdist para las redes pero aplicado en otro hardware
<mimecar> ndiswrapper funciona solo con tarjetas wifi
<ludwin01> no esxiste manera de usar drivers de windows???
<mimecar> tendrás que arreglarlo con el driver que tiene ubuntu
<ludwin01> como puedo verlo listado?
<ludwin01> de antemano mimecar gracias
<mimecar> busca tu modelo de webcam + ubuntu
<mimecar> las webcams son bastante "especiales"
<ludwin01> asi parece
<ludwin01> una cosa por otra ...donde puedo ver los dispositivos conectados por BUS ?
<mimecar> con dmesg
<mimecar> y conectando / desconectando la cámara
<ludwin01> en terminal?
<mimecar> si
<omikron4> ludwin01: prueba esto en el termina LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<omikron4> luego solo tendrias que crear un bash para ejecutarlo sin terminal
<ludwin01> ok
<ludwin01> mmm parece que la reconoce como microdia pc camera
<ludwin01> logre que funcionara si!!!!
<skypce> hola chicos denuevo
<skypce> tengo un problema
<skypce> con unity
<skypce> unity-2d
<skypce> cree un custom desktop con xsession y gnome-sessions
<skypce> el problema
<skypce> es
<skypce> cuando hago por ejemplo
<skypce> un sudo gedit
<skypce> no me carga el panel de unity
<skypce> :S}
<mimecar> usa gksudo en lugar de sudo
<mimecar> y gedit no tiene que lanzar el panel de unity
<zeroraven66> holaaa
<zeroraven66> alguien sabe si aun rula el APTonCD sobre Oneiric o Pnagolin?
<zeroraven66> d4rkd3m0n encontraste la sala :)
<mimecar> zeroraven66: mira si está el paquete en esas versiones
<d4rkd3m0n> sisi
<d4rkd3m0n> jeje
<zeroraven66> #mimecar si aparece en el centro de software pero la version es del 2008
<mimecar> si está el programa tiene que funcionar
<zeroraven66> es que he hecho una prueba, lo he instalado he creado un dvd con las apps
<mimecar> de la 11.10?
<zeroraven66> pero a la hora de volver a correrlo (activando la linea atp de cd) me da un fallo que dice que inserte el cd
<zeroraven66> sip
<zeroraven66> tengo la 11.10
<zeroraven66> probe con un portatil, a introducirle el cd y me marca el mismo fallo
<zeroraven66> que introduzca el cd
<zeroraven66> a mi me era super util esa app por que soy un poco manazas y a veces la cago y tengo que volver a instalar todo, pero no logre que me funcionase
<mimecar> clona el disco duro
<zeroraven66> alguna manera de restaurar sistema al estilo mocosoft?
<d4rkd3m0n> con el recovery del grub
<mimecar> zeroraven66: clonando el disco duro
<d4rkd3m0n> mimecar: eso seria una vez que tene el sistema en optima condiciones...
<d4rkd3m0n> XD
<mimecar> taras más tiempo en reinstalar todo
<zeroraven66> claro, yo hablo de recuperar en caso de fallo
<mimecar> zeroraven66: tardas unos 15 minutos en recuperarlo de cualquier fallo
<zeroraven66> a ver ahora puedo clonar que todo funca 10
<zeroraven66> oks gracias compis
<zeroraven66> me recomendais algun juego guapo para el ubuntu?
<d4rkd3m0n> de donde son muchachos?
<zeroraven66> yo de Galicia
<mimecar> recordar que los logs son públicos
<itxshell> zeroraven66,  nexuiz
<zeroraven66> si ese ta guay, ya lo tengo
<zeroraven66> y algo al estilo AoE
<itxshell> open arena
<itxshell> hedge wars
<zeroraven66> al estilo age of emperies digo
<itxshell> warcraft
<zeroraven66> oks
<zeroraven66> gracias
<zeroraven66> ahh otra cosa mas
<zeroraven66> otra duda tecnica
<zeroraven66> no me reconoce el scaner de la multifuncion, que puedo hacer?
<itxshell> la batalla de wesnoth
<VADER> alguine save algo del server de anonymus.. ???? lo botaon lo bajaron etc..
<chilicuil> o/
<d4rkd3m0n> yo soy del grupo 3l1t3 h4ck3R5 de argentina
<d4rkd3m0n> alguien para hablar ?
<d4rkd3m0n> jeje
<d4rkd3m0n> XD
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-23
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguien sabria como hacer para poder ver que señales wifi me llegan ami pc con ubuntu?
<rommel> pues no logro encontrar la red deseada
<rommel> donde hay q ir o en la terminal que hay q poner para ver lo de redes
<Deckon> deberia aparecerte en tu panel un icono de red y ahi mostrarte las redes que detecta
<rommel> perdon a que le llaman portapapeles en ubuntu
<rommel> la papelera de reciclaje?
<VADER> adiso chanel
<terracenter> hola a todos
<atl> desde particion ubuntu 64 puedo seguir viendo archivos de particion windows 32 ?
<adflinux> hola  q  tal!!
<adflinux> alguien sabe como mandar mi ventana del pidgn a la barra de tareas como icono de sobre???
<xangua> adflinux: instala el paquete: pidgin-libnotify
<xangua> inicias pidgin (si ya lo tienes abierto lo reinicias) y activas el plugin Libnotify
<adflinux> donde  lo activo  compita!!??
<xangua> en las preferencias de pidgin
<xangua> herramientas - complementos
<adflinux> xangua  si estaba actibado
<adflinux> si  le  doy  en el boton de cerrar no se minimisa  sino se cierra por completo
<xangua> en el indicador de mensajes/sobre te aparece el icono de pidgn
<xangua> dale clic y aparecerá la ventana
<adflinux> yaaaaa
<adflinux> a
<adflinux> quedo!!
<adflinux> pero era en
<adflinux> herramienta / preferencias / interfas /mostrar icono del area de notificacion del sistema
<adflinux> gracias
<fzeta> Buenos días perlas;-)
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<hashashin> nas
<Fenixx> No entiendo por qué no me funciona la utilidad fsck con particiones ntfs si tengo el paquete fsck.ntfs-3g instalado :-/
<Fenixx> y me sale este mensaje cuando ejectuo fsck sobre una particion ntfs
<Fenixx> fsck: fsck.ntfs-3g: not found
<Fenixx> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda3
<Abr1l> Dj_Dexter, hoolas .D
<Dj_Dexter> holas Abr1l  :)
<Ignacio> Hola..
<Deckon> buenas
<Ignacio> Deckon: Igualmente.
<tony1> Hola: estoy haciendo un correo en evolution en formato html. Quiero insertar una foto que está alojada en un servidor. No se como acceder al código para poner la url.
<VADER> hhola chanel
<Abr1l> holas :)
<BlouBlou> Hola.
<Abr1l> BlouBlou, hola .)
<BlouBlou> Abr1l: Wolas
<Goku> Lol cuantas veces hace falta?
<Goku> :grin:
<BlouBlou> Goku: Hasta que uBOTu-fr diga lo contrario, juas
<Goku> ok
<Goku> hola
<DarkEvil> D:
<Abr1l> :/
<IPhreak> hi all
<BlouBlou> Buenas IPhreak
<IPhreak> nas BlouBlou
<Cloweling> Hola, tengo una pequeña duda, no saben si es posible formatear e instalar debian sin tener que borrar el /home
<selina2> nose la verdad
<BlouBlou> Cloweling: Eso depende de varias cosas
<BlouBlou> Bueno, siempre puedes copiar / pegar. Pero en caso de tenerla en otra partición, y está encriptada con la opción de ubuntu, difícil
<Cloweling> :o
<Cloweling> ya veo
<R4ndZ> "opcion ubuntu"?
<R4ndZ> que es eso exactamente?
<BlouBlou> R4ndZ: lee bien
<Deckon> R4ndZ, supongo se refiera a la encriptacion que te da ubuntu en la instalacion
<BlouBlou> opción de ubuntu << opción que trae consigo dicho SO
<R4ndZ> bueno, me referia a lo mismo
<R4ndZ> encripta el disco por default? no sabia eso
<BlouBlou> No, solo si marcas la opción en la instalación.
<R4ndZ> ya
<BlouBlou> Y no el disco, solo la carpeta personal.
<Deckon> por default no, pero el instalador te da la opcion
<R4ndZ> BlouBlou: el /home esta en el disco.
<R4ndZ> me referia a todas las particiones, o similar.
<BlouBlou> R4ndZ: Exacto, pero no encripta todo el disco, solo tal carpeta del disco
<R4ndZ> da igual
<Deckon> se puede encriptar todo el disco?
<BlouBlou> R4ndZ: No da igual...
<R4ndZ> no se si el /boot, pero se que lo demas si
<Deckon> :O
<Deckon> yo pense que solo se podia encriptar el home
<BlouBlou> R4ndZ: Se podrá, pero no es el caso
<BlouBlou> Ubuntu no lo hace así
<BlouBlou> Y eres libre de comprobarlo con un LiveCD, entra a tu partición y verás que la única parte que no te deja abrir es la home
<R4ndZ> BlouBlou: no hablaba de eso, sino de lo que habia dicho Deckon...
<R4ndZ> probare luego BlouBlou, en estos momentos no tengo ubuntu en el pc.
<BlouBlou> All right
<Deckon> alguien tiene una guia de compilacion de kernel moderna...las mas nuevas que e encontrado son para el kernel 2.6.31...o no a cambiado el metodo?
<R4ndZ> cambiaron poco
<Deckon> R4ndZ, como que cambios?
<R4ndZ> algunos nombres, al menos desde el kernel 32 al 3.0 paso eso con mi configuracion
<R4ndZ> calculo que hubo mas cambios, pero con mi configuracion no me vi afectado
<Deckon> es justo por eso que busco una guia actual...por las diferencias que ahi entre el kernel 3 y el 2
<R4ndZ> yo en una laptop no tuve mas que cambios del "lugar donde encontrar las cosas"
<R4ndZ> ahora no puedo fijarme bien, borre las sources del kernel nuevo.
<Deckon> R4ndZ, y por ejemplo puedo mantener el kernel actual y el que compilaria?
<R4ndZ> claro
<R4ndZ> incluso, eso es recomendado
<R4ndZ> por si pasa algo con el kernel, o te falto algun modulo, etc
<Deckon> y si me falta algun modulo con que recompile el mismo kernel lo puedo añadir?
<R4ndZ> claro
<Deckon> ok, a ver que tal me va con una de esas guias
<Deckon> gracias R4ndZ
<R4ndZ> Deckon: yo la unica vez que necesite eso, compile primero como modulo, y le tire un modprobe, luego puse el modulo directo en el kernel y borre el .ko que use de manera temporal. tambien podria haberlo puesto adentro del kernel y haber reiniciado, pero no siempre puedes reiniciar? :)
<R4ndZ> Deckon: dnd
<Souchiro> para que sirve sudo apt-get install -f?
<atotclic> Souchiro: para reparar paquetes rotos
<Souchiro> :O
<Souchiro> a ver si arregla eso
<mimecar> o crear problemas en tu sistema
<Souchiro> no se porque segun tengo paquetes rotos
<Souchiro> :/
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<Souchiro> nada mas me da esto:    Es imposible instalar o desinstalar ningún programa. Utilice el gestor de paquetes «Synaptic», o ejecute «sudo apt-get install -f» en una terminal, para corregir este problema primero.
<Souchiro> no me da mas info
<mimecar> algo pondrás antes
<Souchiro> el gestor de actualizaciones
<mimecar> ¿has instalado cosas de repositorios externos?
<Souchiro> hasta ahorita no
<Souchiro> estaba instalando devede
<mimecar> instala desde la consola
<mimecar> y pon todo lo que salga en pastebin
<Souchiro> :S
<Souchiro> al aprecer hay un gestor depaquetes trabajado...
<Souchiro> pero no lo veo
<mimecar> si tienes el ID del proceso matalo
<Souchiro> creoq ue es el gestor de actualizaciones
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> nop
<Souchiro> es etro, pero no se cual es
<mimecar> top
<mimecar> y mira el proceso
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/7Z2dwbcj
<mimecar> ahí no sale
<mimecar> espera a que salga
<R4ndZ> pkill dpkg
<R4ndZ> as root
<Souchiro> :S
<Souchiro> no sale
<Souchiro> creo que mas facil, cierro sesion y la abro de nuevo
<Souchiro> xD
<mimecar> Souchiro: donde te dice que está funcionando otra instalación?
<mimecar> xDDD
<Souchiro> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/HfHsKEiK
<mimecar> hay paquetes rotos en el repositorio
<mimecar> cuando usas -f no es seguro que el programa que instalas funcione, recuerdalo
<Souchiro> entonces...?
<Souchiro> que hago?
<mimecar> usarlo y si ves que no funciona ya sabes una causa
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/xAAATLJY
<Souchiro> ya lo instale, y lo ejecute
<Souchiro> si abrio el programa, pero de que funcione... necesitaria codificar algo ahora
<Souchiro> D:
<mimecar> dpkg: libswscale0: problemas de dependencias, pero se desinstalará de todas formas
<mimecar> tienes el listado de paquetes un poco mareado
<Souchiro> entonces....?
<mimecar> nada
<Souchiro> habra quedado bien?
<mimecar> usa el programa y lo verás
<Souchiro> ia vi que era un codec de video al aprecer
<Souchiro> y requeroa ser desinstalado para pode rinstalar el devede
<Souchiro> weno, gracias mimerca ;)
<diosmi> p
<selina2> hola
<BlouBlou> Una duda sobre Ubuntu con KDE, cuando abro Muon aparece esto "Ejecutable: muon-installer PID: 7503 Señal: Segmentation fault (11)". ALguna idea?
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-24
<Souchiro> una pregunta, alguien sabe si a una particion de disco le pones como etiqueta "/"afecta?
<Souchiro> si instalas por decir ubuntu de forma manual
<atotclic> no afecta Souchiro
<atotclic> tan solo que es la raiz
<atotclic> si solo pones eso todo se instala hay
<atotclic> si pones esa y otra /home
<atotclic> tendras dos
<atotclic> o si pones esas dos y /boot
<atotclic> el boot estara en /boot y no en /
<R4ndZ> atotclic: se referia si a una particion le pone de 'nombre' "/", no si pone una particion con de /
<atotclic> R4ndZ: la / es la raiz y no afecta en una manual
<R4ndZ> atotclic: .
<R4ndZ> atotclic: se refiere a otra cosa
<R4ndZ> pero bueno, deja
<atotclic> si se refiere a poner / a todas las particiones no afectan ya que todas empiezan asi
<R4ndZ> ...
<R4ndZ> deja nomas
<atotclic> otra cosa es que pusiese /home entonces todo lo que hubiese en esa particion pasaria a estar dentro de /home
<atotclic> si fuese otra home la que estubiese hay pasaria a ser /home/home
<chilicuil> hola o/
<R4ndZ> chilicuil: hi!
<chilicuil> que intetas hacer atotclic ?
<chilicuil> intentas* xD
<R4ndZ> atotclic: deja nomas, que no era eso lo que preguntaba
<chilicuil> oi R4ndZ =)
<R4ndZ> oi?
<atotclic> la pregunta tenia que haber sido si le pongo / y le digo F de formatear afceta??
<atotclic> la contestacion hubiese sido si y mucho Souchiro R4ndZ
<R4ndZ> nop atotclic
<R4ndZ> era por la etiqueta de una particion
<R4ndZ> no por la particion en si.
<Souchiro> ia la cambie
<Souchiro> ahora
<Souchiro> tengo este problema
<Souchiro> al instalar el sistema
<Souchiro> tengo 2 swap
<Souchiro> uno de un debian
<Souchiro> y otro del ubuntu
<Souchiro> pero estan en el miso disco duro, al instalar al aprecer dice que formateara las 2 areas de intercambio
<Souchiro> tanto la de debian como la de ubuntu, si las formatea, seguiran reconociendose?
<cloud_> hola xD
<chilicuil> Souchiro: si, no necesitas 2 particiones swap, borra 1 o unelas
<chilicuil> hey cloud_ o/
<cloud_> si
<cloud_> whats up?
<cloud_> hola
<Souchiro> la cosa seria redireccionarlas
<cloud_> chilicuil
<Souchiro> :S
<Souchiro> es que ubuntu se creo una de 5 gb
<Souchiro> y lade debian la cree de 2.2 gb
<Souchiro> :/
<chilicuil> Souchiro: redireccionarlas?.., mmm, no, solo borra la swap que te creo debian y listo, cuando estes en debian usara la que creo ubuntu
<chilicuil> Souchiro: no olvides agregarla a /etc/fstab
<chilicuil> cloud_: oi cloud, que te trae por aqui?, bienvenido al canal de soporte de Ubuntu, cuicuicui n@n
<Souchiro> jajaj eso
<Souchiro> la tendria que redireccionar
<Souchiro> es que jodi debian al hacer un fsck con el disco montado
<Souchiro> por un error de dedo
<Souchiro> >_>
<cloud_> gracias por la bienvenida
<cloud_> hace rato que ya no entro por aqui
<Souchiro> por eso preguntaba  si no jodia el swap de ubuntu
<Souchiro> nas cloud_  :D
<chilicuil> Souchiro: naaah, si aun la tienes usala, xD, y pues ni modo te tocara reinstalar debian ;).., cloud_ por aqui no mucho ha cambiado, a excepcion de la ausencia de erusul =(
<cloud_> jajaja
<cloud_> Souchiro
<cloud_> Tenjou Tenge?
<R4ndZ>  quien es erusul?
<R4ndZ> quien es*
<R4ndZ> sin el espacio
<chilicuil> R4ndZ: era un antiguo moderador de ubuntu-es, era una maquina el tipo
<R4ndZ> oh
<cloud_> bueno señores
<cloud_> hasta no se cuando
<cloud_> saludos desde el Triangulo de Las Bermudas xD
<cloud_> by
<chilicuil> ate cloud_ o/
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> algo asi, cloud_
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> se fue ._.
<Algabe> alguien tiene Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Guest90091> alguien tiene problemas con el layout de gmail y de google en general en la última version de chrome?
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<Algabe> chilicuil: usas ubuntu 11:10 ?
<chilicuil> Algabe: no, la version 10.04, pero tengo ubuntu 11.10 en un chroot ;), tenias alguna pregunta?
<Algabe> chilicuil: si es que queria el theme de Empathy de Ubuntu
<Algabe> que esta en .local/share/adium/message-styles
<chilicuil> Algabe: uhhh, bueno eso requeriria que tuviera por lo menos X, nop, no lo tengo :S,
<Algabe> ahh
<Algabe> si es que busco alguien que tenga Ubuntu 11:10 para que me pase el theme de Empathy
<chilicuil> Algabe: ese tema se genera cuando se utiliza el programa verdad?
<Algabe> amm no lo se yo no uso ubuntu :p
<chilicuil> wop, ok, fingire que no he escuchado eso =)
<chilicuil> ¿fijire*? xD
<chilicuil> ¿finjire*? xDD
<Algabe> haha
<chilicuil> fingire, si
<Algabe> esto ya es offtopic creo.
<Algabe> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<chilicuil> bueno, creo que no hay mucha gente por aqui si no alguien mas ya te lo hubiera pasado xD, deja pregunto por ti en #ubuntu y #ubuntu-br a ver si se lo saco a alguien
<Algabe> chilicuil: gracias, serás mi heroe si lo logras :)
<chilicuil> listo, toca esperar Algabe , en 5 minutos vere si alguien nos lo pasa xD
<Algabe> chilicuil: gracias :D
<Algabe> chilicuil: van 8 minutos.
<chilicuil> Algabe: ohh!, jeje, ok, les estaba dando chance, pero nadie me contesto xD, ahhh, holgazanes!
<Algabe> chilicuil: seguro hay cosas mas importantes como salvar el mundo que pasar el theme de Empathy (Ubuntu),
<chilicuil> lol
<chilicuil> ok
<chilicuil> alguien se apiado de nosotros:
<chilicuil> chilicuil   logout/login, start empathy and they'll rebuild
<chilicuil> esto es: sal de la sesion vuelve a entrar y empathy volvera a crearlos
<chilicuil> tal vez por eso no quieran pasarnoslos
<Algabe> (no uso Ubuntu)
<chilicuil> lol!
<chilicuil> pues a quien te haya hecho la pregunta, seguro le podras decir eso
<chilicuil> por que si no usas ubuntu no necesitas esos archivos ;)
<Algabe> ¬¬
<chilicuil> jejeje, ehhh, yo solo soy el mensajero
<Algabe> chilicuil: jeje ok mira vamonos para allá >> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<chilicuil> Algabe: vale, pero ahora es #ubuntu-es-cafe =)~~~
<lixman> holaaa, alguien en activo??
<lixman> me pueden decir donde tengo que poner las fuentes tipográficas que me descargue en ubuntu 11.10
 * xoan buenas
<MatisMasters> Hola a todos, desde ya muchas gracias, tengo un gran problema con mi conexion a internet, se conecta y desconecta varias veces por minuto, mientras navego, mientras hago cualquier cosa en internet, probe poner los DNS fijos, poner un IP fijo, estoy destras de un router, y la conexion es cableada, eth0, aca tengo mas informacion http://pastiebin.com/?page=p&id=4f47819721f85
<MatisMasters> ALGUIEN QUE ME PUEDA AYUDAR
<fosco_> buenas
<selina2> HOLA
<utilitarios> hola a todos
<utilitarios> necesito de su valiosisima ayuda y si puede ser modo grafico mucho mejor, si es modo texto POR FAVOR bien explicado no soy experto en ningun comando de ubuntu, tenemos un ubuntu con samba server activado y este comparte carpetas en un red donde hay 7 portatiles con windows 7, ellos ven y trabajan sobre esa carpeta compartida del ubuntu, esta pasando que el office crea unos archivos de intercambio cuando se abre o edita algun archivo de word exce
<utilitarios> bueno el word excel y powerpoint crean archivos que inician con ~ entonces me solicitaron que creara una rutina diaria que eliminara todos esos archivos porque no los quieren ver como se hace eso?
<utilitarios> gracias
<utilitarios> hola alguien responde?
<fosco_> esos archivos se borran cuando cierras la aplicacion
<fosco_> diles que cierren bien el word y que no apaguen el ordenador a lo bestia
<utilitarios> no sucede eso yo mismo hice la prueba y queda ahi
<utilitarios> sin cerrrarlo a la bestia
<utilitarios> porque no me das una solucion disculpa mi afan pero en windows yo puedo hacer un bat que me haga eso pero en linux ni idea como lo hago y como lo programo
<guampa> lo que dice fosco_ es correcto, todos los programas de office borran los archivos temporales cuando se ciertan
<guampa> *cierran
<fosco_> utilitarios, me parece muy aro eso q dices
<fosco_> raro*
<utilitarios> bueno estos no, agradezco me den como una solucion, osea reformulo mi pregunta necesito borrar archivos que comienzan por la letra a de una serie de subdirectorios como se haria
<utilitarios> y necesito programar esa rutina diariamente
<fosco_> sigo pensando que está mal formulado, pero tú verás
<guampa> utilitarios: primero ubica el directorio "raiz" del arbol compartido
<guampa> por ejemplo /home/compartidos
<utilitarios> entiendo que me quieran ayudar con el asunto en si pero la verdad me interesa mas crear la rutina
<guampa> yo solo te lo informo para que tengas en cuenta que en realidad tu problema es otro, pero si queres te ayudo con el borrado
<utilitarios> guampa gracias por ahora, mi afan es crear esa rutina y programarla diariamente ya despues intento investigar porque los crea y porque los deja y no los borra
<utilitarios> mil gracias que pena ser tan de malos modales me disculpo
<guampa> pues, ubica el directorio raiz de los compartidos
<utilitarios> esta en /home/usuario/comparte
<utilitarios> y dentro de comparte hay como 30 subdirectorios
<guampa> ok, abri una terminal
<utilitarios> okas
<utilitarios> que mas
<guampa> tipea: sudo -i
<guampa> e ingresa tu password
<utilitarios> ok
<guampa> listo?
<utilitarios> si sr
<guampa> ahora tipea "crontab" y dale enter
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> crontab -e
<utilitarios> ok
<guampa> ahora: shift+g, luego la letra "o"
<guampa> cada cuanto queres que se borren?
<utilitarios> que pena pero estoy por teamviewer y seguro no me toma el shift+g pues me dicen que diario se borren todos esos archivos a las 3 de la mañana
<guampa> bueno si no te toma el shift-g (o sea G mayuscula)
<utilitarios> pienso que me puedes dar todo el instructivo y cuando este frente al ubuntu lo haria
<guampa> baja con "j" hasta que estes en la ultima linea
<guampa> luego dale a la "o"
<guampa> o es para empezar a escribir
<utilitarios> me da opciones dice choose 1-4 [2]
<utilitarios> y puedo escribir
<guampa> que dice en cada opcion?
<utilitarios> 1 /bin/ed
<utilitarios> 2 /bin/nano
<guampa> ok ok, dale a la 2
<guampa> y enter
<utilitarios> 3 /usr/bin/vim.basic
<guampa> con ese te podes mover mas facil
<guampa> te esta preguntando que editor vas a usar para el comando crontab -e
<utilitarios> ya entro como a un editor de texto
<utilitarios> no ya esta en un editor
<guampa> bien, anda con el cursor a la ultima linea y abri una linea nueva
<utilitarios> fui a la ultima linea y presione enter esta bien asi?
<guampa> si, mientras tengas una linea en blanco nueva al final esta bien
<UmbreonNewbie> holap! qué hacen? puedo ayudar en algo?
<utilitarios> si sr asi como te dije lo hice
<guampa> en la linea nueva escribi: 0 3 * * * /usr/bin/find /home/usuario/comparte -type f -exec /bin/rm {} \;
<guampa> luego dale a control+x, y apreta "s" para guardar los cambios
<utilitarios> respeto espacios y todo cierto
<guampa> si
<UmbreonNewbie> qué hacen?
<guampa> utilitarios necesita borrar unos archivos cada tanto
<guampa> lo estoy ayudando a hacer eso
<utilitarios> guampa de lo que se de comandos de dos y windows debo poner el string osea ~ eso lo incluiste ahi? o me puedes explicar como piensas borrar los archivos
<guampa> si disculpame, que suerte que te diste cuenta
<guampa> te paso la linea correcta
<guampa> 0 3 * * * /usr/bin/find /home/usuario/comparte -type f -iname ~* -exec /bin/rm {} \;
<guampa> ahi esta
<guampa> la parte de -iname es la que busca el patron comenzando con ~
<utilitarios> guampa otra pregunta ese comando me borraria en teoria todo lo que este en la carpeta comparte e incluyendo lo que este en las subcarpetas dentro de la carpeta comparte cierto osea todo lo que este encima de comparte
<guampa> todo, find es recursivo
<guampa> por arriba no
<guampa> desde comparte y hacia cualquier sub de comparte
<utilitarios> eso es lo que necesito
<guampa> suerte que te avivaste de lo del nombre
<guampa> si no te estaba guiando para limpiar todo el arbol de cualquier archivo :S
<utilitarios> si gracias igual voy a hacer un backup ahora mismo.
<guampa> si, por favor
<utilitarios> bueno con eso ya esta!
<guampa> bien
<utilitarios> es que por teamviewer no es tan facil meter el comando me demorare un poco
<guampa> sip. para trabajar remoto mejor ssh
<utilitarios> pero ssh desde windows hacia ubuntu?
<guampa> si, en windows hay un cliente bastante decente "putty"
<utilitarios> el teamviewer me funciona bien lo unico es que pareciera en camara lenta!! con el putty tendria mejora?
<guampa> con el putty tenes un acceso para terminal de texto como corresponde, y seguro. tiene millones de otras ventajas, como encriptado de trafico y la capacidad de pasar cualquier trafico por la conexion ssh, por ejemplo teamviewer se puede "tunelear" via ssh
<utilitarios> si quisiera ejecutar el comando para probrar como seria? asi ? /usr/bin/find /home/usuario/comparte -type f -iname ~* -exec /bin/rm {} \;
<guampa> si, incluso si queres hacer una prueba sin llamar a "rm" que es el comando que borra podes reemplazar -exec blablabla con -print
<guampa> -print solamente
<guampa> eso te va a mostrar una lista de los archivos que find selecciona
<guampa> si lo vas a ejecutar en la terminal a mano no necesitas poner /usr/bin/find, "find" solo funciona
<utilitarios> me interesa el print para estar seguro entonces en la terminal colocaria esto: /usr/bin/find /home/usuario/comparte -type f -iname ~* -print /bin/rm {} \;
<utilitarios> perdon seria asi: /usr/bin/find /home/usuario/comparte -type f -iname ~* -print
<guampa> si, el /usr/bin/ antes de find no es necesario en la terminal a mano, pero anda igual
<utilitarios> asi quedaria: find /home/usuario/comparte -type f -iname ~* -print  (ultima palabra??)
<guampa> si
<utilitarios> bueno estoy haciendo el backup creo que seria todo
<utilitarios> gracias por tu ayuda.
<guampa> por nada estimado
<utilitarios> una ultima cosa guampa me gustaria que vieras una cosa del crontab
<guampa> que?
<utilitarios> y me digas si esta bien como lo hace
<guampa> pone crontab -l
<utilitarios> unos minutos tengo que pasar el texto al pastebin y luego del team al windows
<guampa> eso te lista el crontab
<utilitarios> no en otro momento me ocupe gracias por todo tengo que ponerme a mirar esto del borrado como queda funcionando mil gracias guampa por tu paciencia y conocimientos
<guampa> por nada, bien por hacer backup, testear imprimiendo antes y estar mas atento que yo :)
<utilitarios> ah si tenia una ultima pregunta hay alguna forma de volver a lo de antes en vez de esta interfaz unity tan aburridora!
<atl> open jadk es igual a jdk?
<atl> -a
<fosco_> open jdk es un jdk
<fosco_> sun jdk es otro jdk
<atl> alguna forma de saber cual tengo? o si tengo los 2?
<fosco_> jav -v
<fosco_> java -v
<fosco_> si lo instalaste desde el centro de software dpkg -l | grep jdk
<atl> eso ayudo, no sabras una forma de saber si es la version 32 o 64?
<urullika> hola
<urullika> alguien que me de u consejo
<fosco_> yo te lo doy
<atl> ppa?
<urullika> tengo un pc
<fosco_> no entres al irc con root
<urullika> que me vas a hackear
<urullika> pues aceñle
<urullika> compaq presario 7463 k6ll
<urullika> compaq presario 7463
<urullika> con 256
<urullika> de memoria
<fosco_> atl, uname -m
<guampa> urullika: no uses root para tareas comunes, usa un usuario comun
<urullika> que version linux
<urullika> puedo utilizar
<urullika> alguien  sabe
<atl> fosco, mmm, me refiero a la version de java o no se si sea ese comando que escribiste
<guampa> urullika: proba lubuntu
<fosco_> atl, tendrás la version de java correspondiente a tu sistema, y tu sistema lo puedes saber con uname -m
<urullika> que version
<urullika> ??
<atl> ya veo, gracias
<atl> guampa, xubuntu no es mas ligero?
<guampa> no, lubuntu es mas ligero que xubuntu
<atl> wow, quien lo diria
<sdoutob> hola para usar el comando dd en un usb es necesario que esté formateado?
<fosco_> sdoutob, no
<sdoutob> ok, gracias
<R4ndZ> Hi
<urullika> gracias
<urullika> de nuevo
<urullika> me acabo de dar cuenta que solo tengo 64
<urullika> de ram
<urullika> estas son las caracteristicas
<urullika> especificas
<urullika> Excelente estado, como nueva.
<urullika> AMD K6 II 500 Mhz
<urullika> Socket 7
<urullika> Hdd 15 gb.
<urullika> Ram 64 mb
<urullika> video on-boar 8 mb
<urullika> que sabor puedo instalar?
<urullika> en esta maquina?
<guampa> proba fluxbuntu
<guampa> aunque veo que no esta mantenida
<guampa> la verdad de ubuntu no se cual se puede instalar en esos specs
<sdoutob> para que quieres gráficos en esa maquina?
<urullika> para hacerla funcionar
<urullika> con graficos
<UmbreonNewbie> yo recomiendo personalmente lubuntu
<sdoutob> lubuntu necesita más de ram
<UmbreonNewbie> cuánto tiene de ram?
<urullika> 64 mb
<UmbreonNewbie> uhmmm... pues sip creo fluxbuntu... creo
<sdoutob> y también tengo dudas xD
<urullika> y si consigo la otra ram
<urullika> para sumar 128
<urullika> funcionaria lubuntu
<urullika> ??
<xoan> urullika: utiliza el CD Alternate para hacer una instalación en modo texto sólo del sistema base, y luego le añades xorg y un gestor de ventanas como fluxbox (o jwm si quieres algo realmente ligero)
<urullika> cd alternate?
<urullika> don de hay info?
<xoan> con 64 MB no puedes ni lanzar la instalación en modo gráfico, así que por obligación necesitas usar ese disco
<urullika> solo texto
<xoan> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<sdoutob> hay uno mini
<xoan> eso te instalará un sistema base, sin ningún tipo de servidor gráfico ni entorno de escritorio
<urullika> a mi corrreo llego esta info precisamente hoy
<xangua> xoan: alternate != sistema base, no quisiste decir minimal¿
<urullika> Slitaz
<xoan> xangua: no, quise decir lo que dije
<xangua> ......
<urullika> en tonces que dijiste
<urullika> ??
<urullika> como digo una cosa digo la otra??
<xoan> dije que usara el CD Alternate para hacer una instalación sólo del sistema base
<sdoutob> pero tienes internet?
<urullika> la gente sigue diciendo que tu y yo estamos locos lucas
<urullika> si
<sdoutob> yo diría que mejor tirar del minimal así no tienes que actualizar
<urullika> pero me toca por una targeta inalambrica
<xoan> urullika: grabas el disco, reinicias, y en el menú inferior te indica el modo de instalación, donde puedes realizar una instalación OEM, o una instalación de un sistema sin entorno gráfico; elijes esa última y listo
<urullika> osea que habrai que hacerlo despues de la instalcion
<sdoutob> bueno con dhcp
<urullika> listo
<urullika> han escuchado de Slitaz
<xangua> xoan: el alternate No instala un sistema base, es un instalador en texto para Ubuntu Desktop
<xoan> xangua: de eso nada
<xangua> urullika: en el canal/foro de slitaz sabran de él
<xoan> el CD Alternate instala un sistema OEM, o un sistema completo, o un sistema sólo de línea de comandos
<xoan> lo especificas al iniciarse la pantalla del instalador, pulsando F4 creo recordar
<urullika> #slitaz
<urullika> ??
<urullika> bueno alfin que instala o no el sistema base?
<urullika> cd alternate
<urullika> estoy a punto de descargarlo
<urullika> definan por fa
<xoan> urullika: sí
<urullika> entre 11.10 y 11.04 lts
<urullika> cual me conviene
<xoan> la que más rabia te dé
<urullika> ?
<sdoutob> 11.10
<xoan> en principio la última sería la más conveniente
<urullika> perdon me equievoque en la segunda es 10.04 lts
<xoan> urullika: i386, por supuesto
<urullika> si
<xoan> la bajas, la grabas en un cd, y reinicias; si no arranca el instalador, tendrás que cambiar en la bios el orden de los dispositivos de arranque
<atl> hay alguna que no sea i386 que se comporte mejor que esa?
<xoan> cuando arranques el instalador, pulsas F4 (modes) y seleccionas «command-line system»
<sdoutob> amd64
<xoan> el resto, como el instalador gráfico, pero un pelín más retro
<sdoutob> en sistemas de 64 bits claro
<xoan> atl: para procesadores de 32 bits? no
<sdoutob> en procesadores
<atl> bueno, pero en caso de el procesador pueda correr 64
<sdoutob> entonces amd64 mejor
<atl> si, pero, cual es mas estable los de 32 o 64? y si es 32 cual es la mas estable con 64
<sdoutob> tu si tienes de 64 isntala 64
<sdoutob> si tienes 32 no puedes optar
<atl> tengo 64, pero es un hecho que es mas estable? no le ponen mas ganas a los 32?
<sdoutob> no.
<sdoutob> la estabilidad es relativa
<z4ak4> buenas
<z4ak4> como quito demonios de inicio por comando?
<z4ak4> creo recordar que habia uno
<z4ak4> estoy buscando en google, pero nada :S
<sdoutob> quizás te refieras a abrir el archivo con nano o vim
<fosco_> z4ak4, mejor usa algun gestor de runlevels como bum
<z4ak4> fosco_, necesito que sea por comando, para un script
<z4ak4> creo recordar que era algo como init.d remove apache
<z4ak4> o algo asi
<xoan> z4ak4: depende del sistema de inicio que use: systemd, initd, ...
<z4ak4> xoan, lo unico que quiero es quitarlos como en bum
<z4ak4> pero desde consola
<xoan> antes podías usar update-rc.d
<xoan> quizá siga sirviendo, aunque no para todos los servicios
<xoan> busca en el wiki oficial de ubuntu: systemd
<xoan> o upstart, ya no sé (cambiaron tanto...)
<z4ak4> xoan, ooo creo que era ese ahora te cuento
<xoan> z4ak4: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<xoan> en realidad, con renombrar el fichero service.conf a algo como service.conf.disabled serviría
<xoan> los scripts están en /etc/init
<atl> como pongo la pantalla con atajos de teclado ubuntu 11.10?
<fosco_> atl, eso es un wallpaper, puedes buscarlo en google
<atl> ok, seria mas util integrado,
<hashashin> nas
<urullika> alguien conoce un truco para pasar buscador links2 a español
<urullika> buscador modo texto
<urullika> links2 a español
<urullika>  buscador modo texto
<urullika>  links2 a español
<Songoku> hola
<curiousx> hola
<Abr1l> jaja hijo de goku
<jhonatan> hola buenas-..
<jhonatan> necesito ayuda no puedo visualizar el grob esta y puedo seleccionar pero se apaga el monitor
<Guest81400> hola!
<Guest81400> tengo ubuntu 11.10, he quitado unity y he puesto gnome-classic pero ahora no puedo configurar barras de panel ni me aparece menu sistema/preferencias
<jhonatan> parece que no hay nadie
<Guest81400> :(
<mimecar> Guest81400: en la 11.10 no funciona gnome clásico
<Guest81400> mimecar, que infierno.... espero que en la 12.04 lo mejoren....
<mimecar> guampa: tampoco
<mimecar> que pronto ha salido guest
<Harpagornis> Que juegos os parecen mejor en ubuntu?
<Salinas-MG> buenas noches
<Salinas-MG> puedes me ajudar
<Salinas-MG> a algún amigo que me pueda ayudar
<Salinas-MG> en espanõl
<Salinas-MG> mu débil
<Salinas-MG> =(
<fosco_> este ha sido guay :)
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-25
<Focusyn> a veces alguna web me dice que necesito flash 9, le doy, pero me dice que ya tengo flash instalado
<Focusyn> tiene algo que ver al usar ubuntu?
<Focusyn> necesito algo mas?
<obelich> buenas tardes
<obelich> buenas tardes
<obelich> una pregunta referente al comando  chown
<obelich> con este comando puedo dar permiso a varios usuarios sin estar en grupos ?
<Deckon> obelich, no, con ese comando cambias de propietario algun archivo o carpeta...
<Deckon> para cambiar permisos usa chmod
<Darslup> holaa
<Darslup> holaa
<Darslup> HOLA
<Darslup> HOLA
<Darslup> HOLA
<Darslup> HOLAA
<Goku> lol
<Jorge-42> Si copio todo var/cache/apt/archives y lo pego en una instalación nueva de 11.10 y abro el gestor de actualizaciones, se actualiza todo? así se puede hacer? es que mi internet es muyyyy lenta...
<Darslup> no tengo idea
<Darslup> Yo quiero saber donde puedo conseguir una instalacion de windows xp para el Visualbox OSE
<gliese581> yep, Ubuntu-es es el canal correcto para preguntar por XP
<Darslup> noo
<Darslup> es que
<Darslup> es que
<Darslup> mm
<Darslup> esta bien
<Darslup> entonces
<Darslup> donde consiguo un emulador decente de windows para ubuntu?
<Darslup> si no, donde consiguo algo de comptabilidad con windows, estilo wine, pero que funcione bien y completo
<Darslup> ??
<Goku> wine es completo, lo único que pasa es que necesitas librerías
<Goku> y normalmente no las trae incorporadas
<Goku> osea, has de buscar depende para cada programa que instales
<Goku> que requiere
<Darslup> algo para juegos
<gliese581> dual boot entonces
<Darslup> pero no tengo windows
<Darslup> y prefiero un emulador
<selina2> hola
<Dj_Dexter> hola selina2 :)
<androide_> Hola a todos alguien sabe que hacer cuando Slax no reconoce un modem USB??
<androide_> agradecere mucho su ayuda
<androide_> Hola a todos alguien sabe que hacer cuando Slax no reconoce un modem USB??
<reten> banda canala del bajo oscuro de la red
<reten> de intercambio de informacion hack
<reten> saben alguno
<fosco_> buenas
<Horux> Hola amigos
<Horux> soy de venezuela
<Horux> mi duda es la siguiente: tengo 3 maquinas 2 con ubuntu y la otra con el inombrable
<Horux> todas estan conectadas con un router Linksys
<Tukeke> traten de medir la distancia que recorre la luz en el vacío durante un intervalo de 1/299 792 458 de segundo.
<Horux> el problema es que aparecen en el explorardo y en nautilus ellas se ven , pero cuando trato de accder a ellas, pos no puedo hacer
<Horux> ¿que debo hacer?
<mimecar> compartir cosas por ejemplo
<Tukeke> Horux, cuando resuelvas ese problema
<Horux> si, yo creo haber compartido una carpeta que esta en un disco externo
<rengo> holas
<Horux> pero no se ven, aparecen los nombres de las maquinas
<rengo> buenos dias. quiero sabes q paquete sellama no sale nombre abilitar y desabilitar dominios en el aranquey programas. a si ahorro recursos en la pc?
<Horux> quisiera enviarles una captura pero no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> Horux: imagebin
<Horux> ok, etsa bien trataré de hacerles las capturas, y les agraezco de antemano
<rengo> como sellama adminitrador dominiosy programas de aranque?
<Horux> como se entra a imagebin?
<mimecar> Horux: busca la dirección de la página en google
<Horux> http://imagebin.org/200732 esto es lo que eme aparece
<Horux> cuando trato de ingresar a una de las 2 me dice que no puede abrirla
<mimecar> smb://direccionip
<Horux> http://imagebin.org/200733
<Horux> Cmo se yo la direccón ip de la maquina de Windows
<mimecar> abres una consola y usas ipconfig
<Horux> ok ya vi el ip es un ip 192.xxx.x.xxx
<Horux> smb://direccionip se hace desde consola?
<mimecar> desde el navegador de archivos de gnome
<Horux> ammm ok
<Horux> no puedo, en el navegador no aparece la barra de dirección, por lo menos no se como activarla
<mimecar> control + l
<Horux> http://imagebin.org/200733
<Horux> ammm ya
<Horux> ya vi la maquina de windows, ya es un paso...! gracias
<Horux> ahora para que Windows vea la de ubuntu que debo hacer?
<mimecar> lo mismo pero de la forma de windows
<Horux> ammm deja averiguar, entonces
<Horux> por que de compartir cosas no se nada
<mimecar>  \\io
<mimecar> ip
<mimecar> pero eso ya es cosa de windows
<Horux> exacto, y no se debe hablar de eso, es que esa maquina con win es de mi mamá, pero quiro saber como hacerle más nada
<mimecar> se puede hablar lo necesario
<mimecar> pero decir que windows es el innombrable...
<Horux> ok, se me pasó
<Horux> bueno, en verdad me gusta mucho ubuntu, lo llevo dese la version 7.10
<Horux> pero nunca he hecho compartir
<Horux> de ubuntu a el inombrable se lee perfecto, nada mas comparti las carpetas que quiero que se vean y ya
<Horux> otra pregunta como hago para que ubuntu recuerde siempre esto, y no tenga que estar poniendo el ip en el navegador nautilus?
<mimecar> ponlo en un marcador del navegador de archivos
<Horux> ok, eso haré
<Horux> gracias... mimecar por la ayuda
<mimecar> ok
<Horux> en la parte del inombrable, lo hice a carambolas ya casi termino, ya se ven ahora las maquinas
<Horux> voya a reiniciar
<drew> hola
<GridCube> hola drew :)
<drew> hola ha todos
<GridCube> ese "ha" era "a"
<drew> estoy acá la primera vez
<GridCube> :) bienvenido
<drew> bueno no soy una mujer
<GridCube> si no tenes ningun problema en particular te invito a pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<drew> si porfi
<drew> me gustaría saber mas del sistema
<GridCube> para entrar en el canal tenes que escribir esto y darle enter
<GridCube> /j #ubuntu-es-cafe
<elhoir> hola a todos, estoy teniendo un problema con ubuntu 11.10
<elhoir> cuando le doy al lanzador de inicio en unity no me encuentra nada
<elhoir> no puedco
<elhoir> no puedo teclear por ejemplo, vlc, no me hace nada
<elhoir> y es engorroso....
<elhoir> ¿como puedo arreglarlo?
<cyril_> hola todos
<cyril_> estoy buscando como se gestiona los servicios en ubuntu
<cyril_> quieros parar un demonio (postgres) instalar un nuevo y que ce aranque solo
<mimecar> elhoir: la primera pestaña de unity es para documentos
<mimecar> pulsa en la segunda y te saldrá
<elhoir> mimecar: yo pulso en la que dice "inicio"
<elhoir> y ahi salen aplicaciones, no documentos
<cyril_> lo tego me instale chkconfig
<cyril_> un saluto
<elhoir> mimecar: puedo pulsar en los cuatro iconos de aplicaciones que salen, y ahi si hace caso
<elhoir> pero si pulso en "Multimedia", "internet", "mas aplicaciones" o "buscar archivos" no hace nada
<mimecar> si lo escibes después de pulsar en el icono de aplicación te sale?
<elhoir> [18:35] <mimecar> si lo escibes después de pulsar en el icono de aplicación te sale? ---------------- no
<elhoir> es obvio que algo está mal, pero, el que? variables de entorno? paquete zeitgeist mal instalado?
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<elhoir> si, acabo de actualizarlo
<elhoir> esta completamente actualizado
<mimecar> no se me ocurre nada en estos momentos
<elhoir> haria un "unity --reset"
<elhoir> pero no peudo iniciar el terminal
<elhoir> porque ni siquiera funciona el Alt+F2
<elhoir> en vez de el cuadro Ejecutar, me abre el cuadro Buscar
<elhoir> es horrible :(
<mimecar> has hecho modificaciones extrañas en tu sistema?
<elhoir> la unica es que la actualizacion no la he hecho con el update-manager, sino modificando a mano el /etc/apt/sources.list
<elhoir> y despues sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<elhoir> pero aparte de eso, nada
<Horux> Hola soy yo de nuevo
<Horux> Hola
<Horux> oigan estoy tratando de que Ubuntu pueda ver a 2 maquinas que poseen el inombrable
<Horux> pero vean que aparece un error, tengo horas buscando info y no encuentro
<elhoir> innombrable == windows ? :)
<Horux> ya me estoy rindiendo
<Horux> si asi es elhoir
<elhoir> lol
<Horux> y para calmarme estoy escuchando Pink Floyd
<elhoir> Horux: yo tengo algo peor... acabo de actualizar a 11.10, y ahora el lanzador de inicio no me hace caso
<elhoir> teclee lo que teclee no me muestra nada
<elhoir> nmo me busxca
<elhoir> busca :-/
<Horux> como así
<Horux> cual lanzador???
<elhoir> Horux el que dice Inicio
<elhoir> el primero de arriba
<Horux> ok, es raro, es que yo tengo otra cosa, en el ubuntu es que no recuerdo
<Horux> amig@s como puedo resolver este error? soy neofito en estas cosas
<Horux> http://imagebin.org/200765
<Horux> no me recuerdo que entorno de escritorio tengo, osea que le instalé
<elhoir> que servidor de vnc tienes instalado en los Windows?
<elhoir> si es Windows vista o windows 7 te recomiendo UltraVnc
<Horux> bueno, yo instale SAMBA
<elhoir> O_O
<elhoir> para?
<Horux> es con el inmbrable 7, osea la otra maquina del cuarto tiene inombrable 7
<elhoir> tienes que instalarte un servidor de vnc
<elhoir> te recomendaria UltraVnc
<Horux> con el navegador el comando smb//direccionip funciona las caprpeta compartidas, pero cuando exploro la red pum! aparece esto: http://imagebin.org/200765
<Horux>  a donde le instalo el VNC al inmobrable o a ubuntu?
<elhoir> pero a ver
<elhoir> tu quieres ver escritorio remoto, o compartir carpetas?
<Horux> fijate en esta captura
<Horux> compartir carpetas desde Ubuntu hacia el inmobrable y viceversa
<Horux> espera observa esta captura
<Horux> Observa esa imagen elhoir http://imagebin.org/200768
<Horux> elhoir
<elhoir> aja
<elhoir> ahi la tienes compartida
<Horux> exacto, pero Windows no la ve, y ubun no me deja compartir no se por que
<Horux> espera la imagen a ver en que me puedes ayudar
<Horux> Elhoir observa esto: http://imagebin.org/200770
<Horux> Elhoirobservaste?
<Horux> Elhoir observaste
<Horux> alguein me puede echar una mano a esto?
<Horux> alguein me puede echar una mano a esto?
<mimecar-away> Horux: que manía tienes con lo de "el innombrable"
<Horux> es que me dijeron que le llemara así
<Horux> Es que me dijeron que le llamara así
<mimecar> quien?
<Horux> total que estuve toda la mañana en esta cosa y no he podido compartir las cosas de Ubuntu a el win
<mimecar> esta mañana te funcionaba, ¿que ha cambiado?
<Horux> un usuario, esta mañana me dijo que Windows = inombrable
<Horux> si solo funcionaba, osea, ubuntu puede ver las cosas compartidas del windows pero al reves no
<Horux> y de repente ahora ubuntu no quiere compartir
<Horux> mira lo que aparece en estas dos imagenes =\
<mimecar> por curiosidad, has leído el error?
<Horux> observa: http://imagebin.org/200770 y esta http://imagebin.org/200770
<Horux> si leido pero nos e que hacer
<mimecar> eso no responde a la pregunta
<mimecar> te dice que smbd puede que no esté funcionando
<Horux> es que no se que hacer mimecar, no soy muy ducho en esas cosas, casi que neofito
<Horux> y que debo hacer orientame porfavor
<mimecar> después de instalar samba el sistema lo tendría que iniciar solo
<Horux> yo he reinciado la PC y nada, sigue igual
<mimecar> abres una consola
<mimecar> sudo service smbd start
<Horux> ok espere porfavor
<Horux> listo
<Horux> ya esta abierta
<Horux> estoy aqui
<mimecar> ya has puesto el comando?
<Xsheep> Hola disculpen tengo una duda hay desventajas si en vez de instalar ubuntu  11.10 instalo ubuntu 9.10?
<mimecar> Xsheep: en que no tendrás actualizaciones
<Horux> smbd start/running, process 4084
<Horux> eso fue lo que apareció
<mimecar> Horux: mira si te funciona ahora
<Xsheep> mimecar: joder :-/ , ubuntu 11.10 no me a gustado antes tenia lio con el gnomeshell que viene por defecto entonces migre a xubuntu y pues ese nuevo grub tampoco es que me guste mucho :S
<mimecar> ???
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 no lleva gnome-shell
<Horux> ok veré si funciona
<mimecar> que grub no te gusta?
<Xsheep> bueno disculpa por la novatada entonces el entorno grafico que viene por defecto en ubuntu  11.10.. en mi portatil cuando formateo el grub me queda demasiado pequeño para poder ver las letras
<Horux> mimecar no funciona
<Xsheep> y trate de probar con debian 6 y pues me gusta pero apenas empiezo a cacharriarle no demora nada y empiezan a salir errores a la hora del inicio
<mimecar> grub en el gestor de arranque
<Horux> aparece esto: La «red compartida» devolvió el error 255: net usershare add: failed to add share descargas. Error was Operación no permitida
<mimecar> no se donde ves las letras pequeñas
<Horux> y si desintalo Samba  mimecar a ver?
<mimecar> luego lo tendrás que poner de nuevo
<Horux> e sque no se que hacer... siento una gran impotencia
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/121871
<VADER>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        adiuos
<Itxshell> buenas alguno sabe el procedimiento para instalar linux en las pc nuevas con UEFI
<scorpion> hola, por favor necesito instalar java sun en ubuntu 10.04, alguien que me ayude
<ClownOfGod> O_O
<fosco_> scorpion: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ClownOfGod> lo que dijo fosco ya viene incluido java - sun pero tambien puedes usar este
<Harpagornis> Me podeis deir un juego entretenido para jugar un poquillo?
<ClownOfGod> sudo aptitude -y install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<fosco_> Harpagornis: tuxracer
<scorpion> ok voy a probar los codigos, gracias
<Harpagornis> fosco_, el de mariokart?
<fosco_> si le quieres llamar así...
<scorpion> si me funcionó el código para el java sun, ahora saben alguna manera de hacer una descarga de ese complemento??
<scorpion> en algun tipo de .deb
<Harpagornis> fosco_, jeje, es que se parece, ya  jugué mucho a ese, pero al tener que reinstalar el sistema de nuevo, perdi todo
<Harpagornis> puse el de SuperTux, pero al llegar a la bandera no se como se pasa a la siguiente fase
<Harpagornis> alguien sabe?
<Harpagornis> nadie ha jugado a SuperTux?
<Harpagornis> que no todo son comando chicos, hay que jugar un poco,xd
<lopulus> hola: Hal alguna manera de pasar archivos de una pc a otra? Es decir, tengo dos HD y quiero pasar la info a una all in one
<scorpion> hola, estoy tratando de instalar limewire, pero tengo este problema: Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<scorpion> que puedo hacer??
<fosco_> lopulus: rcp
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-26
<viKtor_> chicos una pregunta rápida, para un pc potente, es mejor kde o gnome?
<viKtor_> perdón, kde o unity?
<progresive> hola disculpen los iconos que funcionan para gnome funcionan para xfce o crean hibrido?
<rengo> buenas noches
<rengo> como se llama poaquete desabiliutar paquetesal inicio ubuntu y dominios
<rengo> asi no usa arancamas rapido gstarecursos
<cousteau> rengo, "Aplicaciones al inicio"?
<cousteau> o también "Servicios"
<rengo> co abilitar desabilitar las aplicaciones de inicio
<rengo> y servicios
<rengo> cousteau:
<rengo> venia defecto ubuntu
<rengo> cos acodas nombre
<rengo> cousteau:
<cousteau> gnome-session-properties, creo
<cousteau> y el de servicios, services-admin
<progresive> Disculpen como hago para colocar que cada vez que inicie mi distro inicie ciertos scripts?
<eversharp> ls
<eversharp> list
<Abr1l> eversharp, jajaja aqui no funciona
<Abr1l> LOL
<progresive> Alguien a instalado fluxbox en ubuntu 11.10? tengo problema a la hora de configurar el regulador de audio
<gliese581> ponte Openbox
<gliese581> yo antes usaba Fluxbox, pero Openbox va mejor
<vientosolar> perdonen mi ignorancia, que es open o fluxbox y para qué sirven?
<gliese581> es el gestor de ventanas, lo que se encarga de dibujar la ventana en torno a la aplicación
<gliese581> como Unity, GNOME y KDE (solo que estos llevan el gestor del escritorio y los paneles en el mismo paquete)
<gliese581> los gestores *box son muy ligeros, consumen muy poca memoria y se configuran con archivos de texto
<gliese581> Se suelen utilizar combinados con otros gestores ligeros, como tint2 para la barra de tareas, feh para el fondo de pantalla y xcompmgr para las sombras y transparencias de ventanas
<diosmi> çlpñ+ç
<gliese581> salud!
<diosmi> ç
<diosmi> ç
<diosmi> ñ
<gliese581> diosmi, ven a quitar el gato del teclado!
<diosmi> jaja
<chilicuil> hola o/
<selina2> hi
<arp-> selina2:  hi
<gliese581> hai
<Algabe> GatoLoko: eres el creador de GatoLoko del script de xchat?
<fosco_> buenas
<viKtor_> chicos una pregunta rápida, para un pc potente, es mejor kde o unity?
<mimecar> el que te guste
<cousteau> para un pc potente da igual qué le pongas; el drama es para un PC poco potente
<julian> no puedo descargar modelos en google sketchup
<rengo> holas
<gliese581> you uso openbox en un i5 2500k :u
<rengo> no sabes nombre paquete ubuntu para habilitar y desabilitar aplicaciony servicios del aranque linux?
<rengo> gliese581:  yo nunca hice eso mi i7 2600
<rengo> eso tengo 8gb de ram 2 placas en sli
<julian> lo que quieres es administrar las aplicaciones al inicio?
<rengo> si
<rengo> desabilitar algunas ahorar recursosy estabilidad
<rengo> nombre paquete ubuntu hacia eso
<julian> ve arriba a la derecha de la pantalla, donde apagas... Ahi esta "aplicaciones al inicio"
<rengo> julian:  quiero instlarlo
<rengo> deribado ubuntu
<rengo> liviano
<julian> pues no se
<rengo> ya sabia nombre pero olvide
<julian> bootup-manager?
<mimecar> rengo: con un i7 te preocupas de las aplicaciones al inicio?
<rengo> mimecar:  no es para otra pc eso
<rengo> este caso
<rengo> es pc uso de server
<mimecar> abre "Aplicaciones al inicio" y lo modificas
<rengo> con servers virtuales
<rengo> mi no uso ubuntu si no deribado de el es liviano
<rengo> mimecar:
<rengo> es lubuntu
<mimecar> instala la aplicación "Aplicaciones al inicio"
<rengo> por eso
<rengo> como se llama buscarlo en ingles?
<rengo> mimecar:
<rengo> por eso pregunto
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y lo buscas
<rengo> cual es nombre?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> busca el texto del nombre
<julian> hola
<julian> no puedo descargar modelos de google sketchup
<mimecar> !detalles julian
<kubot> julian: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<julian> ok perdon.
<rengo> lo encotre
<rengo> mimecar:  es bott-up manager
<mimecar> ok
<rengo> *boot-up manager
<julian> ya te lo habia pasado mas arriba rengo:
<julian> esto es lo que me aparece
<julian> Firefox no sabe como abrir esta dirección, porque el protocolo (skp) no está asociado con ningún programa.
<mimecar> no lo puedes abrir con el programa directamente?
<julian> no
<Deckon> julian, puedes correr gs con wine
<julian> si
<mimecar> julian: lo estas usando con wine?
<julian> si
<Deckon> julian, tambien podrias importar los skp a dae y luego portarlos en blender
<mimecar> entonces es normal que firefox no lo reconozca
<julian> para mi eso ya es demasiado
<rengo> julian:  no lo vi
<julian> ok rengo
<Deckon> Mikelevel, si
<Deckon> perdon mimecar ^
<julian> otro dato. La ventana que abre sketchup, no  muestra nada y luego abre firefox por su cuenta.
<julian> se entiende?
<julian> esoty hablande de la ventana de warehouse 3D
<rengo> julian:  pm plase
<luis_> Hola alguien pudo hacer dinero con ubuntu para vivir?
<julian> nadie, no es la idea luis
<Deckon> luis_, configurando e instalando ...si, algo
<mimecar> luis_: todos los que den soporte a empresas
<luis_> mimecar das soporte para empresas
<mimecar> no
<Deckon> luis_, yo a pequeña y mediana empresa...
<luis_> de donde eres Deckon
<Deckon> mexico
<luis_> Deckon sos el que me iba a dar una mano para montar un servidor soy de argentina
<Deckon> luis_, no creo, de servers no manejo mucho
<Deckon> luis_, pero ahi bastante informacion en la red de eso
<luis_> ok gracias me tengo que ir despues vuelvo gracias
<julian> algo para mi?
<Deckon> julian, solo gs manejar los skp al menos de que los importes para blender
<julian> no entiendo
<Deckon> ??
<selina2> Yo instale Ubuntu y me dieron 50 dolares
<Deckon> que no entiendes julian?
<julian> lo que me explicas mas arriba
<Deckon> julian, solo google sketchup maneja los skp..si los quieres manejar nativamente en linux tendrias que importarlos para ser usados en blender
<Deckon> o usar wine para google sketchup
<julian> es que uso wine
<Deckon> julian, y entonces cual es el problema?
<julian> lo que describo mas arriba: La ventana que abre sketchup, no  muestra nada y luego abre firefox por su cuenta. " Firefox no sabe como abrir esta dirección, porque el protocolo (skp) no está asociado con ningún programa"
<julian> eso me aparece cuando quiero descargar el modelo
<mimecar> te abre firefox de wine?
<julian> no de ubuntu
<mimecar> te lo tendría que abrir dentro de wine para que esté asociado
<julian> viste que cuando pedis descargar modelo, en skp. bein, se abre una ventana, pero queda en blanco y automaticamente se abre una pestaña en firefox con la galeria. cuando quiero descargar un moelo me aparece el mensaje del protocolo
<mimecar> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21290
<mimecar> SketchUp shows a blank page in integrated iexplore window
<mimecar> que te salga la página en blanco es un bug
<julian> aja, y no tiene solucion?
<mimecar> en la galería 3D de sketch up te da la opción de descargar el .skp directamente
<mimecar> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/
<julian> cuando doy descargar modelo me da ese mensaje: Firefox no sabe como abrir esta dirección, porque el protocolo (skp) no está asociado con ningún programa
<mimecar> pega la dirección que te sale
<Deckon> intenta asociar los skp a wine+google sketchup
<julian> y como lo hago Deckon
<Deckon> google con la respuesta http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1584731/Asociar-aplicaciones-de-Wine-a-tipos-de-archivo.html
<mimecar> no lo entiendo
<mimecar> http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/?hl=es
<mimecar> eso es lo que usa la aplicación de sketchup
<mimecar> pones lo que quieres buscar y descargas el modelo directamente
<Deckon> mimecar, ya se fue...
<mimecar> ese enlace es de la galería del programa
<mimecar> te sale en la web de sketchup..
<luis_> Hola alguien puede decir que le parece esta pagina www.solucionesweblda.com.ar
<Deckon> simple pero efectiva
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil: wenas =)
<cousteau> luis_, un pelín sencilla pero bastante bien...  de todas formas mejor discutir en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Thekernel> hi all
<chilicuil> oi Dj_Dexter
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  sip, como va? :)
<chilicuil> todo bien Dj_Dexter, con mucha energia para comenzar un nuevo dia =)
<Dj_Dexter> jeje =)
<chilicuil> en fin, me voy, nos vemos luego Dj_Dexter =), bonito dia o/
<Dj_Dexter> saludos xDD
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como activar el front panel en el 11.04
<mimecar> qué es el front panel?
<cesar18> ... ????
<cesar18> son los puertos usb y los jacks de sonido y microfono
<cesar18> que estan al frente de la torre
<mimecar> lo tienes que tener activado por defecto
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<cesar18> http://is.gd/lz6p3d
<cesar18> si
<cesar18> tenia hace 2 semanas el 10.10
<cesar18> y me toco pasar al 11.04 ahora estoy actualizando al 11.10
<mimecar> acaba la actualización a la 11.10
<cesar18> pero mi problema es el despues , ya que con el 10.10 no me funciona el front panel ni tampoco en el 11.04
<cesar18> y ya intente con el alsa-mixer
<mimecar> te funcionan los puertos usb y no los de la tarjeta de sonido?
<cesar18> aja
<mimecar> acaba la actualización primero
<cesar18> pera miento ahora no me sirve el puerto USB en el 11.04 , pero el front panel funciona perfecto en el win xp
<cesar18> pero voy actualizar
<cousteau> sólo usb o también sonido?
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> ayuda como habilito los puertos usb en virtualbox 3.1.6
<Decepticon> he hecho d todo pero nada
<Decepticon> me podrian ayudar
<mimecar> cousteau: parece que los dos
<cesar18> descargas e instala la  Extension Pack
<Decepticon> cesar18:  ok t aviso como me fue
<cousteau> y no puede ser que se haya desconectado físicamente el cable del panel frontal?
<cousteau> que yo sepa el sonido simplemente va conectado al mismo cable que el de atrás
<cesar18> .... no creo xq cuando yo uso win xp funciona perfecto
<cousteau> Decepticon, creo que necesitas la versión no libre de virtualbox (creo que se instala como un paquete extra que te bajas aparte)
<cousteau> (no libre, pero sigue siendo gratis)
<cesar18> los puertos usb y el sonido
<Decepticon> cousteau: ahhhh chuzo, no sabia, yo lo hice hace 1 año
<Decepticon> dejenme buscar como lo instalo y les aviso
<cousteau> es decir, antes había virtualbox OSE y el xVM o algo así
<cousteau> ahora lo que hay es un virtualbox "base" o algo así, y si quieres el soporte extra lo pones aparte
<Decepticon> cousteau: ok pero primero buscare el extension pack
<cousteau> eso era, extension pack
<cousteau> creo
<mimecar> el extension pack te deja usar los puertos usb2
<mimecar> pero funciona como usb1 si no lo instalas
<cesar18> debe ser eso
<mimecar> aparte, estas usando una versión antigua de virtualbox
<cesar18> a mi me pasaba lo mismo
<Itxshell> buen dia como puedo instalar ubuntu en un pc que ya no tiene bios solo UEFI, ya que no me lo ha permitido hasta el momento
<julio> Tengo un problema, a veces cuando quiero apagar el equipo (versión 11.10) me  vuelve al principio , al inicio de cesión, y ahí, lo único posible es recomenzar la cesión devuelta, alguien sabe solucionar esto?
<mimecar> julio: ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<julio> si, igualmente ya lo confirmo
<Deckon> Itxshell, quieres instalar en una mac?
<julio> si , supuestamente si, habría que instalarle una versión más nueva?
<Deckon> julio, y si haces sudo poweroff si te apaga bien?
<Decepticon> sudo -halt
<julio> cómo hago un poweroff?
<Deckon> julio, sudo poweroff
<Decepticon> estoy actualizando  el virtualbox
<julio> lo busco, nunca la apagué de ese modo
<Decepticon> vivo  q el poweroff t apaga forzadamente
<cesar18> jajaja
<Decepticon> ya
<Decepticon> voy a reiniciar
<Decepticon> regreso
<meju> hola, estoy intentando instalar las Guest Addition de VirtualBox en Xubuntu, ya se como se instala en ubuntu y lo he hecho en Xubuntu, miro la resolucion, y la mayor es 800x600. Que hago?
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como activar en el front panel en el 11.10
<cesar18> y ademas tener la aparciencia clasica en la misma
<Algabe> hola, alguna aplicación para capturar pantalla que no sea Shutter ni Lookit ?
<mimecar> cesar18: te sigue pasando?
<meju> puedes darle a Impr PAnt Pet Sis en Algunos teclado ;)
<cesar18> si nada del sonido
<mimecar> en la 11.10 no podrás tener gnome 2.32
<mimecar> crea un usuaurio nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<Deckon> Algabe, scrot
<Algabe> Deckon: es bueno ese?
<Deckon> si, pero es un cli
<Ignacio> Hola!
<GridCube> hola Ignacio :)
<Ignacio> GridCube:  Como esta la comunidad hoy?
<GridCube> aburrida :P
<Itxshell> Deckon:  disculpa que no lei antes lo que me decias
<Itxshell> gracias por contestar
<Itxshell> Deckon:  en un corei3
<Itxshell> la placa es biostar y no me permite instalar ubuntu no tiene Bios esta viene con UEFI
<hashashin> nas
<Deckon> Itxshell, se que tienes que crear una particion para que te gestione el boot la efi pero no recuerdo bien como va eso
<Itxshell> he estado intentando pero no logro que lo instale incluso instale winbugs y luego intente instalar ubuntu dentro de winbugs y ni asi, lo instala peor no lo deja iniciar
<cesar18> buenas ya intente con otro usuario y nada q funciona el front panel
<fosco_> cesar18: algun problema?
<cesar18> si que no he podido hacer q el sonido del  front panel  funcione
<cesar18> tenia menos de un mes el 10.10 , pase al 11.04 y tampoco
<cesar18> y ahora tengo el 11.10 y nada
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta gstreamer-properties
<fosco_> en la pestaña audio haz pruebas con los diferentes complementos y dispositivos de audio
<cesar18> ok
<cousteau> el del panel trasero funciona?
 * cousteau recomienda Alsa mejor que Pulseaudio que es el que viene por defecto
<exelsius> hola
<exelsius> estimados alguien a usado wordpress
<exelsius> no puedo entrar al panel de administracion de wordpress, ya que antes hice una actualizacion y me sale el siguiente error , como puedo solucionar esto.
<exelsius> Fatal error: Call to undefined function wp_get_update_data() in /home/a9031441/public_html/wp-admin/menu.php on line 34
<mimecar> has buscado ese mensaje de error en google?
<exelsius> sii
<exelsius> lo que pasa es que hice click en la actualizacion y tuve problema al parecer cerre la pagina cuando se actualizaba wordpres
<exelsius> pero quiero solucionar este problema
<selina2> OOO
<mimecar> no tienes un backup verdad?
<exelsius> emmm
<exelsius> parece
<exelsius> que si
<exelsius> jejeje
<mimecar> si o no
<exelsius> no
<exelsius> crees que pueda hacer el backup metiendome al ftp
<exelsius> www.arreglapc.cl
<mimecar> en estos momentos no
<exelsius> la pagina esta arriba pero cuando trato entrar al panel de control me sale ese error
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar ese error en google y ver si hay soluciones
<mimecar> nunca se actualiza una web sin backup de archivos y base de datos
<Abr1l> BlouBlou, :)
<exelsius> :(
<exelsius> hehehe
<BlouBlou> Abr1l: Hola
<exelsius> es qe me molestaba el boton de actualizar y de apurado lo hice
<exelsius> :(
<mimecar> haz una copia de lo que tienes ahora
<mimecar> no sea que lo termines de romper al arreglarlo
<Abr1l> como estas?
<mimecar> exelsius: todo el contenido del FTP y la base de datos
<exelsius> mmm
<exelsius> la bd no tengo como entrar
<exelsius> jejejej
<exelsius> ah verdad
<mimecar> no tienes phpmyadmin?
 * dbertua saluda a todos desde montevideo uruguay
<dbertua> probando xchat
<chilicuil> o/ dbertua bienvenido =)
<exelsius> si tengo
<exelsius> ya entiendo
 * dbertua chilicuil gracias
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  :)
<chilicuil> oi Dj_Dexter o/
<Dj_Dexter> :DDD
<BlouBlou> ufw en políica de "allow all" es como tenerlo desactivado no?
<BlouBlou> porque estoy detrás de un router con su propio firewall, y me parece una tontería tener dos activados
<chilicuil> BlouBlou: ubuntu por defecto lo trae desactivado, no tendrias que cambiar nada, en caso de tenerlo asi, yo tambien creo que deja pasar todo
<mimecar> BlouBlou: depende de los puertos que tengas abiertos en tu router
<mimecar> y si ese equipo no se va a mover a otro sitio
<ubuntu> buenos dias, tengo un problema con la ram y es que es que dice que tengo instalada 2.00 GB pero utilizables 763 mb como arreglo eso mi pc esta super lenta
<BlouBlou> mimecar: es un equipo de sobremesa, y solo tengo los puertos del torrent y bueno... los que todos usamos desde que megaupload está bajo custodia :P
<mimecar> ubuntu: utilizables o libres?
<ubuntu> utilizables
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<mimecar> BlouBlou: cualquier puerto abierto lo puede usar un programa "dudoso" para comunicarse con el exterior
<ubuntu> es que me sale tanto en ubuntu como en la particio nde wind
<ubuntu> el live  cd que estoy usando es 10 04
<mimecar> si windows te dice lo mismo, tienes algún error con la memoria
<mimecar> quien dice que tienes 2 GB?
<xangua> luego esos del servicio técnico te quitan partes :/
<xangua> o peor te quitan el windows legal y las pasrticiones de seguridad y te instalan uno pirata :/
<mimecar> xangua: si te hacen eso, denuncia
<ubuntu> que puedo hacer__ a que se debe
<mimecar> y se nota si te han modificado el equipo
<mimecar> ubuntu: quien dice que tienes 2 GB?
<ubuntu> siempre las he tenido
<mimecar> tu bios dice que tienes 2 GB?
<mimecar> en estos momentos?
<ubuntu> y en mi wind en las opciones del equipo dice INSTALADAS 2,00 GB * utilizables 763mb
<ubuntu> donde lo puedo mirar
<mimecar> en el arranque del PC
<ubuntu> como lo miro en consola_
<mimecar> ¿tu tarjeta gráfica usa memoria compartida?
<ubuntu> en verdad no lo se
<ubuntu> como puedo mirar esa informacion en mi ubuntu_
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta grafica tienes?
<ubuntu> no lo recuerdo
<mimecar> lspci | grep vga
<ubuntu> y eso que hace?
<mimecar> ... decir la tarjeta grafica que tienes
<chilicuil> pero si lo quiere ver es la memoria disponible deberia tambien hacer $ free -mto
<ubuntu> no me sale nada
<mimecar> con que comando?
<Itxshell> buen dia alguien me puede ayudar tengo un pc cuya placa no tiene Bios si no UEFI y no he podido instalar ubuntu en ella.
<cousteau> !uefi
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'uefi'.
<cousteau> vaya...
<cousteau> Itxshell, se supone que uefi se puede deshabilitar
<cousteau> no sé si algo de aquí te servirá...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Itxshell> gracias cousteau revisare
<Itxshell> muy amable
<cousteau> lo poco que leí de uefi es que se supone que lo puedes deshabilitar para que te deje instalar
<Yadira-007> amigos,,cual es el commando para mplayer no gui para que me suene cada vez que e  envien un mensaje sombreado a mi aqui en xchat,,no trae sonidos
<mimecar> xchat ejecuta directamente mplayer?
<Yadira-007> el sonido que trato de ejecutar automaticamente es .wav,,o tiene que ser mp3 ?
<fosco_> Yadira-007: xchat puede reproducir sonidos
<fosco_> no necesitas mplayer
<Pierrot> Hola a todos
<centurion> hola gente !!!!
<BlouBlou> Buenas.
<Pierrot> 9buenas
<Iulia> ¡Hola! Alguien tiene problemas con los videos después de una actualización en Ubuntu 11.10 ? Tengo la versión de 64 bits y no puedo reproducir videos en ningún reproductor, y tampoco navegador
<BlouBlou> Iulia: Ningún vídeo? Sea el formato que sea? Con ningún reproductor?
<Iulia> exacto. Ni avi, ni mp4 ...nada
<Iulia> Ni en Chrome, ni Mozilla o Totem , VLC
<BlouBlou> Algún error cuando intentas abrir el vídeo?
<Iulia> si, en algunos formatos busca demultiplextor quicktime y después sale en blanco
<Iulia> no llega a pasar nada
<BlouBlou> recuerdas que actualización era esa?
<Iulia> no...sólo recuerdo que fue hoy por la tarde
<rolonavarta> Buenas, alguno conoce algun software para llevar ventas, compras y stock, q sea sencillo ? es para una pequeña libreria
<Iulia> ese ha sido el fallo también, que no recuerdo exactamente, se han actualizado varias cosas
<mimecar> rolonavarta: ya te dijeron hace poco open bravo
<mimecar> Iulia: VLC te falla?
<rolonavarta> si, pero se me hace muy complicado... wwoow q memoria! mimecar! jaja, ni sabia q ya había preguntado
<Iulia> si, también
<mimecar> rolonavarta: aprende a usarlo
<mimecar> Iulia: lanza vlc desde consola
<Iulia> he intentado abrir las url de los  videos que intentaba ver en los navegadores con VLC, pero nada
<mimecar> aunque si te falla VLC, el fallo es importante
<Iulia> lo he abierto
<Iulia> lo que más me sorprende es lo de los navegadores
<Iulia> que ni mozilla ni chrome funcionen
<mimecar> flash es "especial"
<mimecar> y a partir de la siguiente version de flash, tendras que usar si o si chromium
<Iulia> si, siempre lo uso, porque fallaba mucho ya en mozilla
<Iulia> tb puede ser por el de 64 bits
<mimecar> lo dudo
<Iulia> pero seguro es algo de la actualización
<BlouBlou> mimecar: cómo cómo? firefox no va a funcionar con flash?
<mimecar> BlouBlou: la siguiente version solo funcionará con chromium
<BlouBlou> omfg
<Iulia> no sé como llegar al punto anterior de la actualización de hoy
<Iulia> eso arreglaría todo
<BlouBlou> mimecar: hay algún flash free?
<mimecar> modifican la estructura del plugin para que se use con unas apis
<mimecar> BlouBlou: decente no
<mimecar> Iulia: has puesto solo actualizaciones?
<Iulia> si, no ha sido actualizar a nueva versión de Ubuntu, sólo paquetes
<mimecar> que version de ubuntu tenías antes de actualizar?
<Iulia> la misma que ahora, Ubuntu 11.10 64 bits
<mimecar> pon en pastebin lo que salga al lanzar vlc desde la consola
<Iulia> aqui se puede?
<Iulia> no , verdad?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Iulia> gracias!
<Iulia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/858458/
<mimecar> que paquetes se han actualizado?
<Iulia> eso es lo malo, que no recuerdo bien
<Iulia> se actualizó y lo tuve que apagar después de un rato, y no lo he usado hasta hace un momento que me di cuenta que falla
<mimecar> se pusieron todas las actualizaciones?
<Iulia> si
<mimecar> comprueba ahora que no tengas nuevas actualizaciones
<Iulia> pero al abrir el synaptic por primera vez al encender salió un error de un ppa y de gnome 3
<Iulia> después desapareció rápido
<Iulia> no tuve tiempo de leerlo casi
<mimecar> no estas usando un ppa de gnome 3 verdad?
<chilicuil> Iulia: si no tuviste de leerlo, obtendras el mismo error si abres una consola y escribes $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<chilicuil> si no tuviste tiempo*
<Iulia> comprobando actualizaciones ahora...
<Iulia> otra  vez me pasó con una ppa tb...estoy sin gimp todavia por el fallo de otra actualización
<mimecar> Iulia: los PPA son repositorios inestables
<Iulia> no sé porqué me lo busco usándolas
<Iulia> esto es lo que aparece al intentar abrir con chrome
<Iulia> http://ubuntuone.com/4rh0LLKf4YIDRUZeSde9hE
<Iulia> si uso ppa de gnome 3...¿será eso?
<mimecar> no es buena idea usarlo
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 ya usa gnome 3
<Iulia> tengo que deshacerme de todas ellas
<Iulia> pero tu crees que por eso falle el video ahora?
<Iulia> habrá algún error en la ultima del gnome 3
<mimecar> todo es posible
<mimecar> para que usas ese PPA?
<Iulia> no sé, algo pasó y lo puse, no recuerdo bien ahora
<Iulia> creo que fue antes, cuando recién salió 11.10
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de lo que te ha dicho chilicuil
<Iulia> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Iulia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/858481/
<chilicuil> Iulia: parece que tienes un problema de llaves gpg y otro de compatibilidad, muestras tu archivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<chilicuil> Iulia: tambien si puedes hacer $ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Iulia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/858490/
<chilicuil> Iulia: ok, sugeriria que movieras /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-oneiric.list a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-oneiric.list.bk
<chilicuil> y luego hicieras $ sudo apt-get update
<chilicuil> supongo que podras seguir usando synaptic despues de eso
<Iulia> a ver, sino es como cortar los cables de una bomba, jaja
<mimecar> Iulia: piensa que cualquier repositorio de PPA puede dar problemas
<Iulia> ya, así es
<Iulia> para mover era mv  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-oneiric.list ?
<Iulia> no recuerdo bien eso
<Iulia> mover a , no recuerdo como se ponía a donde quieres llevarlo
<matxinada> hola a todos
<matxinada> alguien sabe porque no se conecta a internet el modem 3g de movistar en ubuntu 11.10?
<Pierrot> Hola de nuevo a todos
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-18
<boottella> hola estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu desde usb, me tiro un error en part-man trash, o algo asi
<boottella> y tuve que abandonar la instalaci{on
<boottella> alguien sabe como solucionar este problema ?
<boottella> puede ser que este mal la iso que descargue de la web de ubuntu ?
<boottella> o se puede haber instalado mal con unetbootin ?
<boottella> hola , alguien despierto ?
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes o/
<boottella> hola chilicuil
<boottella> como estas de tiempo para aydudarme a instalar ubuntu en una netbook?
<agu10^> Hola. No me anda compiz en ubuntu 12.04
<agu10^> como lo activo?
<dzup> agu10^,  abres una terminal y ejecutas: ccsm
<agu10^> esto no funciona
<agu10^> virtualbox instala drivers fallidos parece
<jimlestat> buenas alguien me ayuda por favor
<dzup> agu10^, estas corriendo ubuntu desde virtualbox en una maquina windows?
<agu10^> si
<jimlestat> no puedo actualizar me sale un triangulo naranja
<dzup> agu10^,  no uso windows, lo siento.
<agu10^> no tiene nada que ver con windows
<dzup> jimlestat, si abres una terminal y ejecutas: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<agu10^> sino con los drivers virtuales de ubuntu
<jimlestat> error fallo al descargar la informacion del repositorio
<dzup> agu10^, compiz para trabajar necesita no ser virtualizado, porque necesita aceso directo al tarjeta grafia.
<agu10^> eso es mentira
<agu10^> yo lo hice funcionar en virtualbox en el pasado
<agu10^> se usa aceleracion 3D
<dzup> agu10^, al menos, yo no corro windows->virtualbox->ubuntu   ...no sabria decirle si mi pc con intel integrada con core -5 podria correr compiz, lo siento.
<agu10^> si podria correr
<agu10^> hay un problema con los drivers
<agu10^> aunq no se cual
<dzup> si podria correr entonces ejecutas ccsm   ahi ecoges los efectos.
<agu10^> nope
<agu10^> compiz --replace muestra un error
<dzup> si es problemas de drivers, le suguiero hacer un update / udgrade y reintentar
<agu10^> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing
<dzup> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade **
<agu10^> dzup, ok
<dzup> (mi teclado esta fallando)
<agu10^> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dzup> entonces quiere decir que ocupas instalar ubuntu "realmente"
<agu10^> como?
<dzup> agu10^, nomas por curiusidad google un poco sobre como usar desde widows->virtualbox->ubuntu + compiz y dice que necesitas  checkar la opcion de 3d acceleration y instalar el guest iso eddition ...pero  como las veses que pongo ese mentado compiz me enfada a los 10 minutos de haberlo puesto, la verdad  no me adentrado en el tema de compiz, aparte de lo enfadoso que es.
<agu10^> ya tengo eso
<agu10^> y no funciona
 * dzup proximo proyecto: armare una maquina linux-ubuntu con virtualbox en win 7 y  le meto un virtualbox de un ubuntu y ahi probare si corre compiz bien.
<dzup> *lo dudo.
<alemftw> Hola
<Sergi_7> ojooo
<David__> Ojoo!!
<sergio-siria> ojo
<David__> oho!
<sergio-siria> cuidiao
<David__> jajaja
<tito_> eeeeeeeeeeeee
<Sergi_7> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<tito_> sdfsdf
<antonioalvarez> hola
<tito_> sdf
<Sergi_7> eeeeeeeeeeeeee
<tito_> asdasd
 * xoan buenas
<XiguandA> Hola  tengo un problema facil de solucionar pero como soy novato pues no se como hacerlo, simplemente cuando el portatil no está cargando hay una opción en powertop que me bloquea el ratón y no se mueve hasta q no pulses un boton de este. Asi q cada vez q lo desenchufo tngo que entrar en consola (sudo powertop) y deshabilitar esta opción. Mi pregunta es si hay algún modo para no tener q estar haciendolo siempre que desenc
<XiguandA> hufo el portatil?
<multimedia> Hola a tod@s
<arielsanflo> saludos a todos
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayudita
<arielsanflo> instale matlab pero al tratar de ejecutarlo
<arielsanflo> me abre con el blog de notas
<arielsanflo> no me sale la opcion de ejecutar desde la terminal
<xoan> arielsanflo: dale permisos de ejecución
<multimedia> arielsanflo: no conozco matlab, pero imagino que debes asociar el programa que quieres que abra este tipo de fichero, si abro un html también me abre en block de notas, porque ahí edito, así que asigne extensión con programa, si quiero verlo en Firefox, he de elegirlo
<multimedia> espero que te sea de ayuda
<arielsanflo> no me da la opcion de darle permisos de ejecucion
<arielsanflo> me dice usted no es el usuario no puede cambiar los permisos
<Miquel> hola buenos dias.
<Miquel> alguien se acuerda como se llama el programa de instalacion de los programas de server en ubuntu server 12.04
<Miquel> alguien se acuerda como se llama el programa de instalacion de los programas de server en ubuntu server 12.04
<Rita86> Hola! soy nueva, tengo un problema con mi PC. Se calienta que no es normal y el ventilador no para de funcionar, sin conseguir enfriar el Pc. Tengo la version 12.04. Mi portatil es un Hp pavilion dv6 6140SS. Alguien sabe cómo solucinarlo??? Gracias
<multimedia> Rita86: revisa la configuración de la BIOS, pero es probable que la arquitectura de tu procesador sea el problema. Revisa el ventilador.
<Rita86> Perdona, soy MUY nueva, qué tengo que mirar exactamente en la bios?
<mf-GNU> rita lo mas probable es que tu procesador se esta recalentando porque tu abanico no este funcionando bien
<mf-GNU> esto pasa mucho con los portatiles acer y hp
<mf-GNU> en caso de que este funcionando bien
<mf-GNU> prueba a comprar una crema disipadora
<mf-GNU> no son para nada caras
<mf-GNU> y te ayudan a bajar mucho la temperatura de tu pc
<Rita86> vale, muchas gracias. En la bios me dice si mi ventilador funciona bien???
<Miquel> Rita86: que version de ubuntu has instalado 32 o 64 bits?
<Rita86> 64 bits
<mf-GNU> rita depende de la board que tengas en la bios puedes ver si funciona bien o no
<buenaventura> ¿es probable que la arquitectura de tu procesador sea el problema?
<buenaventura> a qué te refieres multimedia ?
<buenaventura> de qué forma podría serlo?
<multimedia> bueno es conocido que linux, no es 100% aprovechado en computadoras comunes, que mas bien estan diseñadas para windows, lo que produce mayor calentamiento. Según IBM, un CPD con sistemas Windows server aprovecha hasta un 40% del potencial, uno con linux hasta un 70% (aprox) y los sistemas "hechos a medida" (linux) diseñado especificico, hasta el 100&, en alemania se esta construyendo un enorme CPD en alta montaña para evitar
<multimedia> consumos por refrigeración, contaminación etc, este dato es del director ibm en la ultima jornada alta dirección cloud computing, podría aportar datos cocncretos pero aqui es demasiado extenso
<multimedia> entiendo que plataforma x86 e i386 son más complejas de hacer que un kernel o S.O. estandar sea óptimo para todos
<dzup> no entendi nada :(
<mf-GNU> lo que pasa es que esta mal explicado
<jorge> une
<jorge> hola
<Brutosaurio> hola jorge
<canihojr> buenass
<canihojr> como se llamaba ese otro "DOCK" que habia por ahi?? conozco AWN, CONKY, y sé que hay otro.... :/
<Brutosaurio> canihojr, cairo
<Brutosaurio> o plank
<Brutosaurio> conky es esa movida que te dice la hora, la ram etc
<canihojr> perdón, Docky, cierto lo que dices xD
<canihojr> conky era lo de los screenlets
<Brutosaurio> sí, eso :D
<Brutosaurio> pues plank (que era docky modificado por los de elementary) o cairo dock
<canihojr> cairo....... mmmmm tiene que haber otro mas.... :/
<canihojr> aja
<arielsanflo> saludos y buen dia
<canihojr> buenas arielsanflo
<Brutosaurio> wbar?
<Brutosaurio> hola arielsanflo
<Brutosaurio> canihojr, wbar?
<canihojr> pero plank no esta en repos no?
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda necesito abrir un  ejecutable  que tengo despues de instalar matlab
<canihojr> wbar, me suena más
<Brutosaurio> creo que también había otro que era gnome-dock
<arielsanflo> pero no me da la obcion de abrir con la terminal
<arielsanflo> o de ejecutar
<Brutosaurio> canihojr,  wbar era uno ligero pero nunca lo llegué a abrir
<canihojr> arielsanflo, tiene permisos de ejecucion?
<arielsanflo> siempre le daba doble clic y me daba las tres obciones
<arielsanflo> si
<arielsanflo> tengo permisos
<Brutosaurio> arielsanflo, y seleccionas lo de matlab? (no se qué es, nunca lo usé)
<canihojr> arielsanflo, has probado por consola? a ver que sucede?
<arielsanflo> por consola
<arielsanflo> si ya lo hize y funciona bien
<arielsanflo> antes solo daba doble clic y ejecutar desde la terminal
<arielsanflo> y listo funcionaba
<arielsanflo> ahora me abre es con emacs
<canihojr> aja
<arielsanflo> no se porque
<canihojr> prueba lo siguiente, crea un sh en la misma carpeta donde esté el ejecutable
<arielsanflo> volvi a crear otra vez el ejecutable y me sigue abriendo con emacs
<canihojr> lanzador.sh por ejemplo
<canihojr> y pon dentro el ./nombredelejecutable
<canihojr> (un poco xapucillas) pero te deberia funcionar....
<buenaventura> le estás dando permisos de ejecución?
<arielsanflo> si
<arielsanflo> claro
<buenaventura> hay alguna razón para no lanzarlo desde una terminal?
<buenaventura> es un bash script?
<canihojr> arielsanflo, a mi sincearmente, solo se me ocurre, boton derecho, propiedades
<canihojr> abrir con...
<canihojr> y pulsar sobre reestablecer
<arielsanflo> si eso hago pero no me sale la obcion
<arielsanflo> de terminal
<canihojr> yo tengo aqui un ejecutable, del TeamSpeak, que hago lo mismo que tú y no necesita enlazarlo a ningun programa.....
<canihojr> en abrir con.. esta la lista vacia
<canihojr> copianos por si acaso un  ls -l del archivo, por comprobar permisos.....
<canihojr> Existe alguna extension para gnome-shell para hacer desaparecer los iconos del "tray" de abajo, y ponerlos arriba alao de la red, volumen y eso como siempre??
<Brutosaurio> canihojr, en la última versión de gnome no se cambiaba?? (no me acuerdo, estoy en unity)
<dominuskernel> hola
<canihojr> Brutosaurio, estoy en 3.6.2  y almenos en esta, sigue estando abajo (un royo)
<Brutosaurio> pffffffffffffff canihojr la verdad es que no me acuerdo, mira en la página de gnome extension (no sé si había algo para subirlo o al menos para que no sean tan "globales")
<arielsanflo> aqui les dejo el pastebin
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677198/
<arielsanflo> del archivo donde esta el ejecutable
<canihojr> y el que quieres lanzar es el mtlab con el enlace simbolico ese?
<arielsanflo> quiero lanzar el matlab
<canihojr> voy a hacerte unas pruebas simulando un poco lo que tienes, a ver si me pasa lo mismo....
<dominuskernel> ¿alguien sabe como puedo cambiar el texto de bienvenidad de ubuntu que te aparece en la consola antes del login. He cambiado el motd y un fichero de update-motd pero eso era para cambiar el mensaje de bienvenida para el usuario
<dominuskernel> pero no se como cambiar el mensaje de bienvenida que hay antes del log
<dominuskernel> login*
<arielsanflo> cuando escribo esto en la terminal el matlab se ejecuta
<arielsanflo> sudo sh /usr/local/MATLAB/R2012b/bin/matlab
<Operador08> Por si alguien esta interesado en comprar un portatil nuevo con ubuntu http://www.vantpc.es/
<debsan> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<Operador08> perdon, lo hice con buena intención
<debsan> Operador08, no iba dirigido a ti (estaba jugando con el bot), date por aludido sólo si es necesario :)
<rodicio> Holas. ¿algún usuario se ha infectado con le virus policía?
<rodicio> He mirado en internet y no he encontrado casos
<mimecar> rodicio, en ubuntu?
<buenaventura> !virus
<kubot> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<chilicuil> abra que traducirlo
<chilicuil> o mejor aun, dar una descripcion mas completa
<canihojr> es posible "infectarse" wine es un arma de doble filo.....
<rodicio> Si, en Ubuntu. Se supone que el virus policía se ejecuta en la máquina virtual de Java, y por eso infecta a Windows, "Apple" y Linux
<mimecar> rodicio, como mucho tendrás "algo" en tu /home
<mimecar> guarda tus datos normales y crea un usuario nuevo
<rodicio> Realmente yo no tengo nada, estaba haciendo una "mini encuesta" para ver si le había sucedido a alguien
<rodicio> Porque se supone que Ubuntu también se infecta, pero no conozco ningún caso
<buenaventura> rodicio, es como buscar una aguja en un pajar
<buenaventura> ;)
<rodicio> xD
<dominuskernel> ¿alguien sabe como puedo cambiar el texto de bienvenidad de ubuntu que te aparece en la consola antes del login. He cambiado el motd y un fichero de update-motd pero eso era para cambiar el mensaje de bienvenida para el usuario
<dominuskernel> pero no se como cambiar el mensaje de bienvenida que hay antes del login
<buenaventura> dominuskernel: issue
<dominuskernel> hola
<buenaventura> man issue
<dominuskernel> ok gracias
<Lopulus> Arduino?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> hola gente!
<[[CaBeTuX]]> consulta: estoy queriendo autenticar usuarios via LDAP.
<[[CaBeTuX]]> el problema es que cuando uso TLS me sale el siguiente error: ldap_starttls_s can't contact ldap server
<[[CaBeTuX]]> en /var/log/auth.log
<[[CaBeTuX]]> pero si hago ping al servidor o hago un "getent passwd" me trae los usuarios por ejemplo
<[[CaBeTuX]]> alguna idea?
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-19
<chilicuil> tal vez funciona la capa sin cifrado, pero no la de que tls.., con http por ejemplo son dos puertos diferentes para el mismo servicio, http 80, https 443, que funcione uno no hace que funcione el otro
<chilicuil> [[CaBeTuX]]: arriba
<[[CaBeTuX]]> chilicuil:
<[[CaBeTuX]]> ¿?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> ya se cual es el problema
<[[CaBeTuX]]> ya lo resolvi
<[[CaBeTuX]]> no era por eso
<[[CaBeTuX]]> gracias igual!
<chilicuil> [[CaBeTuX]]: cool
<manou> Buenas!
<manou> Necesito poner el puntero del cursor transparente (o bien ocultarlo de alguna forma) para un usuario determinado, saben si es posible hacerlo ?
<AlexLikeRock> hola
<administrador> hola!
<chilicuil> hola administrador o/
<administrador> hola!
<Miquel> hola a tod@s
<Miquel> alguien sabria responderme a una pregunta sobre ubuntu server?
<buenaventura> !alguien | Miquel
<kubot> Miquel: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Miquel> ok. gracias
 * canihojr hi
<askhl> Hola.  ¿Alguién sabe cómoe se puede escribir la letra å con teclado español?  Las æ y ø se pueden hacer por Alt Gr + a y o.
<GridCube> !utf8
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'utf8'.
<GridCube> joer
<GridCube> askhl, apreta crtl-shift-u y pone el codigo utf8 de esa letra
<GridCube> http://www.utf8-chartable.de/
<GridCube> aca tenes una lista de caracteres utf8
<askhl> gracias
<GridCube> la letra que buscas es u00c5
<GridCube> Å
<GridCube> å esu00e5
<GridCube> :D no nececistas los 00 podes poner ctrl-shitf-u-c5 y ctrl-shift-u-e5 P:
<GridCube> es como en windows que usa ascii, que pones alt-64 para el arroba y eso
<GridCube> solo que aca podes poner cosas como ᨓ
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> °ᨎ°
<GridCube> jjjjjjjjjajajaja
<GridCube> °ᨌ°
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> 'ᨍ'
<GridCube> jo
<canaima__> hola hay alguien
<canaima__> ????
<alemftw> hola
<lenaba> auxilio he instalado varios programas de video llamadas y me sale la camara girada 180 grados o sea esta al reves
<lenaba> perdo ahora he probado y solo ocurre con skype, pues con el cheese por ejemplo sale bien el video
<alemftw> Fijate las preferencias de skype
<lenaba> sisi es lo que estoy trasteando sin para pero no hallo solucion por eso pico en este chat
<GridCube> la camara tiene giroscopio?
<GridCube> mi camara tiene y se da vuelta cuando la doy vuelta
<lenaba1> GridCube: no...
<lenaba1> es de uhn equipo portatil
<GridCube> P: la mia tambien
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> lenaba, fijate en una terminal tira lsusb y lspci y fijate donde sale la camara
<GridCube> seguramente en usb
<askhl> (gracias GridCube, aunque todavía me parece raro tener combinaciones para las æ/ø y no la å, la que es más común)
<GridCube> ȧ askhl ?
<GridCube> eso sirver
<GridCube> no es lo mismo no?
<lenaba2> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b071 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 2.0M UVC Webcam / CNF7129
<lenaba2> GridCube
<GridCube> veamos
<lenaba2> alguien me lee? sospecho que mi conexion esta mal
<lenaba2> ah ok
<GridCube> toy checkeando lenaba2
<lenaba2> gracias
<GridCube> lenaba2, si queres saber si estas conectado podes conectarte a #ubuntu-es-cafe y preguntarle al bot con !ping
<lenaba2> ah bueno
<GridCube> lenaba2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100973
<lenaba2> no estaba ese ping aca?
<lenaba2> !ping
<kubot> pong
<lenaba2> ok
<GridCube> P: pero es mejor allá
<GridCube> lenaba2, este particularmente te intereza: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12436725&postcount=11
<GridCube> :D deberia solucionar tu problema
<lenaba2> graciass ojala funcione...
<GridCube> orejala
<lenaba2> ufa debo ir a almorzar...
<askhl> GridCube: ¿cómo haces la ȧ?  Pero sí, son diferentes
<askhl> AltGr + mayús + ., vale...
<GridCube> apretas shift-alt gr--
<GridCube> con el punto sale ÷
<GridCube> en mi caso, pero tengo es-LA
<GridCube> no es-ES
<askhl> GridCube: sí, lo veo ya... tenía otro idioma de teclado en ese momento
<GridCube> å
<GridCube> lo encontre
<GridCube> :D esta en la tilde
<GridCube> jajaja que obvio
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> aå
<GridCube> :D å
<askhl> ¿Qué tilde?
<askhl> Hay 4/$/~
<askhl> pero no me sale por allá
<GridCube> no, el acento, al que tiene el acento y la cremilla
<GridCube> al lado de la p
<askhl> Ahhh, vale....
<GridCube> pero yo estoy usando latam, che askhl abrite onboard
<askhl> ů funciona también, jo...
<GridCube> ů
<GridCube> si
<askhl> ẘẙůŮ
<GridCube> askhl, :) #ubuntu-es-cafe
<askhl> vale, gracias :)
<wicope> hola, como puedo añadir al inicio este comando: sudo iwconfig wlan0 retry 16 ?
<wicope> me refiero al inicio del sistema operativo
<GridCube> !crontab
<kubot> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<GridCube> wicope, ^
<GridCube> man crontab y crontab -e
<wicope> mmm, pensaba en otra idea
<GridCube> pensabas mal
<wicope> pensaba que tal vez habría que configurar el networkmanager ya que creo que es el que levanta la red
<GridCube> como quieras
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<alemftw> Buenas noseasasi
<canihojr> buenass
<alemftw> OLA
<ivedci89> estoy en lenaba
<lenaba> GridCube:  no entindo esto Exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<GridCube> el LD_PRELOAD carga un driver especifico, en este caso el recien instalado v4l1compat.so
<GridCube> lo que esta ahi es algo que podes agregar a tu .bashrc
<GridCube> para ejecutar la carga cada ves que ejecutas skype
<lenaba> o sea que deberia ejecutar el skype desde un terinal?
<lenaba> GridCube:
<GridCube> pues clarin
<GridCube> tenes que decirle a skype que use esos drivers
<lenaba> esta nervioso jaja
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> ajaja
<lenaba> bueno veoo
<lenaba> GridCube:  "-c No se encontró la orden"  ???
<GridCube> nononono
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> eso va en el .bashrc
<lenaba> imagino que eso es un archivo que esta? donde?
<lenaba> en mi home
<GridCube> ejecuta esto vos primero para ver si todo anda bien
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12436725&postcount=11
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<GridCube> eso
<GridCube> ejecutalo para ver si funciona
<lenaba> sss estoy en eso
<lenaba> hay nooo sigue igual!
<lenaba> ya lo cerre de nuevo intento fonww
<lenaba> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<lenaba> porque lo ignora... extraño no?
<lenaba> veré si se instaló correctamente el driver
<GridCube> entonces no esta bien escrita la ruta
<lenaba> libv4l-0 ya está en su versión más reciente.
<lenaba> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<lenaba> cual &/((%/$ será la ruta hjaja
<GridCube> whereis libv4l-0
<lenaba> bien ese comando nunca lo supe
<lenaba> como interpreto esto: ""libv4l-0:
<GridCube> que no sabe
<lenaba> ok
<GridCube> lenaba, usa un buscador de archivos
<lenaba> ok
<lenaba> find?
<GridCube> nunca supe usar find
<GridCube> pero deberia funcionar
<lenaba> ok
<GridCube> para mi find es magia oscura
<lenaba> (yo tampoco lo se usar, estoy con find --help jaja)
<buenaventura> find / -name v4l1compat.so
<buenaventura> o mejor aún
<GridCube> algo asi
<lenaba> gracias buenaventura
<GridCube> ves magia
<buenaventura> find /usr/ -name v4l1compat.so
<buenaventura> o
<buenaventura> find /lib/ -name v4l1compat.so
<buenaventura> o donde vayas a buscarlo
<lenaba> waw    encontro /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<GridCube> wooo
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> tenes _64 no i386
<buenaventura> wololo
<buenaventura> entonces, sería
<GridCube> ahora LD_PRELOAD='/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' skype
<buenaventura> eso
<lenaba> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<lenaba> espero funcione jaja
<lenaba> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<GridCube> env LD_PRELOAD='/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' skype
<GridCube> ?
<lenaba> tampoco
<GridCube> con las ''
<lenaba> voy a buscar mis anteojos   O_O
<GridCube> que raro
<lenaba> ahora pruebo eso
<lenaba> a ver a ver.. la cosa es que cargue ese driver en lugar del que ya cargó verdad?
<GridCube> env LD_PRELOAD='/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' /usr/bin/skype
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+question/198201
<lenaba> skype se abre bien con el comando especificado .. pero no carga el driver
<GridCube> si buscas LD_PRELOAD en google el 40% de las primeras respuestas son de skype XD
<lenaba> uhhh
<GridCube> lenaba, el find lo usaste con / o con /usr
<GridCube> ?
<lenaba> que queres es de mocosoft
<lenaba> use 7 a secas
<lenaba> ahora pongo el /usr
<GridCube> no no
<GridCube> esta bien queria saber si hiciste una busqueda global
<GridCube> porque capas que habia otro v4l1compat.so en algun lugar
<lenaba> ehmm es lo unico que aparece lo mismo de hoy
<GridCube> si
<lenaba> es un problema con la carga previa a la ejecucion..
<GridCube> no bueno no se
<GridCube> fijate si cerraste skype del todo
<GridCube> tipo tirate un killall skype
<GridCube> bueno me voy un rato
<GridCube> ciao
<lenaba> aca eliricci
<lenaba> gracias GridCbe gran ayuda!
<noseasasi> s
<kronos-> Maxima difusión: http://blog.asle.ec/2013/02/carta-abierta-a-rafael-correa/
<j0d3> Hola
<Xago> hola amigos...quién conoce un FTP GUI que se pueda programar?
<mimecar> Xago, ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<Xago> tenía un proceso con lftp, en un server Solaris...ahora los servers son RedHat, pero no me funcionan los scripts :(
<Lopulus> alguien me ayuda con esto? http://playground.arduino.cc/linux/ubuntu
<Xago> por eso estoy pensando en una herramienta gráfica con programación de respaldos desde el servidor remoto y dejarlos en un disco local
<mimecar> para los scripts puedes usar directamente la consola
<Xago> así lo hacía...pero ahora no funcionan...ni idea porqué
<Xago> he visto variantes, pero no hay caso
<Xago> se queda pegado...a pesar que son casi los mismos
<j0d3> eran para bash, que error da?
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> alguien sabe como acer que un servicio no inicie al arrancar el ordenador?
<Zentaur> no quiero que sql o vsftpd arranquen. Solo si los necesito
<j0d3> Zentaur: man update-rc.d
<mimecar> ya has hecho lo típico Zentaur ?
<Zentaur> no se que es lo tipico
<MrTulias> Lopulus, hay algunos paquetes de arduino en synaptic
<MrTulias> no sé si te servirían
<mimecar> Zentaur, una primera búsqueda en google
<Lopulus> si, lo se pero no me funciona
<mimecar> y preguntas aquí si no te aclaras
<Lopulus>  /nickserv register  pupina
<mimecar> Lopulus, si esa es tu contraseña, pon otra ahora mismo
<Lopulus> REGISTER pupina julianjristo@gmail.com
<Lopulus> en donde...
<Zentaur> mimecar he hecho muchas busquedas a lo largo del dia
<Lopulus> me parece que estoy haciendo macana
<Zentaur> no encuentro nada que funcione o que entienda bien
<mitos> hola buenas tardes a todos   o/
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas Zentaur ?
<Zentaur> 12.04 :)
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+desactivar+servicios+12.04
<mitos> Elfix: amigo de casualidad conoces a Elidix
<mimecar> si da error, pregunta la duda concreta
<Zentaur> he probado con bootup manager y parece funcionar con algunos, pero otrs pasan de mi
<Zentaur> gracias mimecar, echaré un vistazo
<Lopulus> mimecar,
<Xago> diablos...justo una pequeña reunión de análisis.
<Xago> open -u usuario,clave ftp://dominio ... y me reponde que solo root puede usar ese tag
<Xago> antes de poder continuar con el resto...
<Xago> mimecar, era respondiendote
<mimecar> por qué no estas usando un cliente de ftp por consola?
<mimecar> aunque usar ftp con identificación es muy mala idea
<Xago> ?
<Xago> qué recomiendas?
<mimecar> como mínimo usar sftp
<mimecar> o ssh
<Xago> Esto era lo que usaba y andaba bien  --> http://pastebin.com/SzZGptaM
<Lopulus> mimecar, instale el programa arduino y cuando ejecuto en terminal me larga esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1684100/
<mimecar> ¿seguro que Arduino funciona con tu versión de Java?
<mimecar> Xago, no se abre tu enlace
<Xago> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/SzZGptaM
<Lopulus> no se.... lo que no se es si para ejecutarlo necesito tener conectada la placa, mimecar
<mimecar> Lopulus, en principio no debería
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mimecar> Xago, "ftp" no se te conecta directamente desde consola?
<canihojr> será proque esta usando OPENJDK en lugar de java de oracle?
<Lopulus> 12.04, mimecar
<mimecar> Lopulus, ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Lopulus> nop
<mimecar> Lopulus, ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer
<Lopulus> sorry
<Lopulus> en eso estoy ahora
<Lopulus> tengo para rato, mimecar
<mimecar> si el sistema no está actualizado, no hay soporte
<j0d3> Xago: yo hago envios automaticos por ftp todos los días con fcron... y sólo uso .netrc y el host en /etc/hosts
<j0d3> el resto lo hace el script
<j0d3> wput ftp://usuario:passwd@host/file
<j0d3> (si metes el user/pass en el netrc) no hace falta pero
<lenaba> algun protocolo que funcione bien en pidgin para video llamadas
<Xago> j0d3, cómo es eso?
<Xago> fcron?
<Xago> hay algún tutorial por ahí?
<Carlitos__> hola a todos
<Carlitos__> alguien   usa  git con  exito =?
<j0d3> Xago: fcron es una un cron, con unas caracteristicas especificas... Pero un cron
<j0d3> lo interesante es el archivo .netrc donde metes los datos del ftp
<Xago> pq?
<j0d3> y el host lo metes en /etc/host para después de los script llamarlo de una forma más sencilla
<j0d3> para conectarme al ftp sólo pongo # ftp nombredelhost y ya entro identificado
<j0d3> y para mandar algo wput ftp://nombredelhost/file
<j0d3> porque el script ese que pusiste (no sé si entendí bien) pero es conectar a un host y enviar un archivo, no ?
<Xago> j0d3, pero en mi caso, desde un PC cliente quiero conectarme al server y bajar un directorio completo.
<mimecar> el ftp es para acceder a una red interna o a internet?
<Xago> interna
<j0d3> hnm ... creo recordar que wget tenía una opción
<j0d3> djema ver
<Xago> mget
<Xago> y mput
<omikron4> Carlitos__: aqui hay algo.. http://victorhckinthefreeworld.wordpress.com/2012/09/26/git-y-github-tutorial-basicode-uso-bajo-gnulinux/
<Carlitos__> omikron4:  se agradece
<j0d3> espera... Esa carpeta que quieres bajar
<j0d3> está en otra máquina que tiene ssh?
<Xago> sip....
<Xago> j0d3, sip
<Carlitos__> j0d3: me  hablas a  mi ?
<j0d3> xago porque no lo copias por ssh?
<j0d3> no carlitos :-)
<Xago> mmm
<j0d3> es más fácil y cómodo, sin liarte
<Xago> j0d3, cierto...y como tengo operadores que harán la tarea...los mantengo 'ocupados' y no se duermen en la noche :D
<Xago> y menos FB o twitter TB :)
<j0d3> hombre eso se puede automatizar
<Xago> dime cómo, por favor
<Xago> j0d3, cómo? :P
<j0d3> con scp copias ficheros de un lado al otro
<j0d3> scp archivo usuario@host:/path/dondeloquieresguardar
<j0d3> y para evitar que te pida passwd genera keys :-)
<Xago> j0d3, sí era más fácil con ssh :P gracias
<Xago> j0d3, me había quedado 'pegado' con el Solaris 5.1 :P
<j0d3> de nada, muchas veces es más fácil de lo que lo hacemos
<Xago> así es...los árboles no me dejaban ver el bosque
<Xago> pero cómo automatizo desde el ssh con Nautilus?
<j0d3> con nautilus? yo lo haría con cron
<j0d3> cron es nuestro amigo jajaja
<Xago> me refiero que dejé un bookmark en Nautilus conectado al server y su directorio para respaldar unas DBFs y logs
<Xago> o tú dices que haga un script con ssh adentro?
<n-iCe> Cómo quemo una película para que jale en mi DVD?
<j0d3> si yo lo haría en un script y que se ejecute a la hora que quieres
<Xago> ok...mañana trabajaré en ello. Tienes razón...es mejor así
<Xago> de nuevo, gracias por tus acertadas sugerencias
<Xago> :P
<j0d3> cuando estés haciendo el script busca sobre el comando logger
<j0d3> nada compi estamos para ayudarnos
<Xago> ok..lo veré. gracias...nos hablamos? escribimos? :)
<Xago> me voy a casa
<Xago> buenas
<j0d3> dale hablamos
<SonikkuAmerica> Luego...
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-20
<sanrom> buenas que tal?, estoy trabado con el gestor de paquetes despues de una actualizacion, que puedo hacer para reinstalar los repositorios en 12.04?
<sanrom> hay alguien por estos lares? jaja
<battlefield3> buenos días
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<battlefield3> buenas
<battlefield3> ¿tiene tiempo?
<noseasasi> todos te contestamos si sabemos o podemos ,
<noseasasi> siempre dispara y espera...
<battlefield3> jeje
<battlefield3> bueno... descargué team fortress 2
<battlefield3> por steam
<battlefield3> pero solamente suena, no muestra imagen
<Xago> hola amigos, tengo una situación que no entiendo porqué sucede...intento conectarme por ssh a un servidor de esta forma "ssh usuario:clave@ip-servidor" Pero el servidor me responde pidiendo la clave
<noseasasi> creo que es ssh usuario@ip
<noseasasi> y cuando pide clave ya te deja entrar
<noseasasi>  ssh -X usuario@ip     si escribes esto abres programas de las X en tu pc desde el que te conectas al servidor ssh
<Xago> noseasasi, sip...eso lo sabía. pero la instrucción que menciono está hasta documentada
<Xago> noseasasi, mira este link: http://es.kioskea.net/faq/3561-conectarse-de-manera-remota-por-ssh-linux
<noseasasi> ahh...
<Xago> por eso levanté la interrogante!
<w4lk3r> buenas
<w4lk3r> alguien sabe como puedo ver donde y cómo está instalado grub, disco, partición, atributos
<mf-mac> hay 2 formas w4lk3r
<mf-mac> revisa el grub.conf
<w4lk3r> mf-mac: si tu "mac" es por apple, estoy en esa misma situacion
<mf-mac> escribeme por privado
<Xago> estoy creando un script con conexion SSH, para copiar un directorio completo desde un servidor a un PC. Cuál es el comando? "SCP"?
<rexx> hola buenas
<NcW> alguien sabe para que se usa resin server  ?
<rexx> tengo un problema con el sonido en ubuntu 12.04, tras meses de funcionar todo perfectamente, de repente los auriculares en la entrada de la torre del pc dejan de funcionar, pero si voy a control de volumen y selecciono altavoces en lugar de auriculares analógicos, entonces vuelve a funcionar
<rexx> luego al reconectar los auriculares o reiniciar el pc, todo vuelve al mismo problema, teniendo que ir a la opcion de control de volumen en todo caso
<rexx> gracias de antemano un saludo
<eazel7> hola gente
<mf-mac> hola eazel
<mf-mac> como estas
<eazel7> bien, haciéndome mala sangre con ubuntu server en la notebook
<mf-mac> ejejeje
<mf-mac> que te paso
<eazel7> lo instalé con el cable de red conectado y ahora no encuentro cómo deshabilitar el cartel de red desconectada del inicio
<eazel7> nada, eso, que es un bajón porque cada vez que la prendo sin el cable conectado (como que en casa tengo wifi) queda buscando la red por un tiempo
<mf-mac> mmmm
<mf-mac> eso lo desabilitas
<mf-mac> si no me equivoco
<eazel7> oooh cuándo sale ubuntu for phones? tengo un galaxy nexus y como que me gustó la idea =)
<mf-mac> pera me perdi
<mf-mac> estas usando ubu server
<mf-mac> o estas usando ubu phone
<eazel7> ubuntu server
<mf-mac> o estas usando ubu normalito y corronchito
<mf-mac> ok
<mf-mac> tienes algun entorno grafico montado
<mf-mac> ?
<eazel7> ubuntu server y arriba le instalé unity
<Nemo-111> exit
<pedrinto> wenas
<pedrinto> tengo un problemon
<pedrinto> necesito vuestra ayuda
<pedrinto> hice estos pasos para proteger el grub
<pedrinto> http://linuxzone.es/2012/05/05/anade-mas-seguridad-a-ubuntu-protegiendo-el-grub/
<pedrinto> y ahora no puedo arrancar, se queda el inicio haciendo un bucle pidiendome el usuario y la contraseña
<pedrinto> el problema es que no puedo editar el archivo grub.cfg desde el live-cd
<pedrinto> si no ya estaria solucionado
<pedrinto> nadie?
<Xago> vaya está bien lento el chat a esta hora
<alemftw> Buenas
<battlefield3> hola
<battlefield3> ¿alguien me puede ayudar un problema de team fortress 2'?
<alemftw> ?
<alemftw> Cuál?
<battlefield3> alemftw, pues
<battlefield3> lo descargué para ubuntu y el juegillo suena pero no muestra imagen , se pone negro
<alemftw> Tu pc cumple los requisimos para ejecutarlo?
<battlefield3> alemftw, tiene 4GB de ram
<battlefield3> procesador core i 3
<alemftw> tarjeta grafica?
<battlefield3> compartida
<battlefield3> es un portátil
<battlefield3> 20 mb creo
<battlefield3> alemftw, ..
<alemftw> Ese es el problema entonces
<battlefield3> si
<battlefield3> ¿seguro?
<alemftw> se
<alemftw> si ves la pantalla negra
<alemftw> es porque no podes jugarlo con esa tarjeta grafica
<alemftw> o tenes que configurarla bien
<alemftw> pero no se como hacer eso
<battlefield3> no estoy seguro
<battlefield3> pero cuando tenía win
<battlefield3> decía eso
<alemftw> proba comprando algun juego más liviano en steam
<battlefield3> ¿qué tarjeta pide el juego?
<alemftw> no tengo idea
<battlefield3> ¿qué juegos hay gratis?
<alemftw> creo que ninguno
<alemftw> por ahora
<battlefield3> alemftw,  ¿ud qué pc tiene?
<alemftw> atom 1gb
<battlefield3> alemftw,  ¿mini?
<alemftw> netbook
<battlefield3> alemftw, ¿1 gb de ram'?
<alemftw> Se
<battlefield3> alemftw,  a ud le reproduce team fortress?
<alemftw> Ni lo probe
<alemftw> Todavia no instale Steam
<battlefield3> alemftw,  ¿qué marca es?
<alemftw> battlefield3, samsung
<battlefield3> u.u
<battlefield3> bye friedn
<battlefield3> friend, excuseme
<battlefield3> hablamos alemftw
<pinita> buenas
<pinita> alguien por favor me puede decir donde se encuentra el archivo httpd.conf? gracias
<debsan> pinita locate httpd.conf
<pinita> root@elia:/var/www/html/ctica/sites/default# locate httpd.conf
<pinita> /etc/phpmyadmin/lighttpd.conf
<pinita> no lo encuentro
<pinita> encuentra solo  lighttpd.conf
<mimecar> pinita, has instalado apache?
<debsan> pinita, entonces no está
<pinita> si claro hasta tengo un localhost
<pinita> solo porque quiero cabiar elmod_rewrite
<pinita> cambiar el mod_rewrite
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<pinita> la ultima de octubre del año pasado
<pinita> 12.10
<debsan> pinita, en ubuntu se llama de otra forma apache2.conf
<pinita> ah ok
<pinita> gracias
<breo-lin> hola, uso ubuntu 12.04, queria preguntar si vale la pena actualizar el kernel a la ultima version
<breo-lin> actualmente tengo el 3.2.0-38-generic
<alemftw> Proba
<alemftw> Si ves que no va, volves al anterior y listo
<breo-lin> cuales deberia de descargar http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8-rc7-raring/
<breo-lin> 	linux-headers-3.8.0-030800rc7_3.8.0-030800rc7.201302081635_all.deb
<breo-lin> me podrias echar una mano, peus veo tutoriales y demas para kernels mas viejos aun no para el 3.8
<breo-lin> y veo que siempre son 3 archivos
<alemftw> Yo tengo el 3.7
<breo-lin> veo que ya esta el 3.8 por eso lo decia
<breo-lin> vale si la 3.7.9 la ultiam estable
<breo-lin> la otra en una semana o asi
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-21
<poseidon20> buenas noches
<poseidon20> donde puedo encontrar informacion en español referente al manejo e instalacion de programas para UBUNTU?
<VeRo> Qué clase de programa?
<VeRo> En ubuntu guía está la info para la instalación de paquetes.
<poseidon20> en la pagina de peru?
<VeRo> yorx: Hola Yorssss
<poseidon20> por ejemplo, como correr IE en ubuntu, se podra?
<yorx> hola VeRo
<yorx> podes correr IE usando wine
<yorx> hola poseidon20
<poseidon20> wine es un virtualizador del SO Windows Xp o 7?
<yorx> wine es un emulador de entorno windows
<yorx> podes elegir el entorno q queres q emule
<yorx> desde un windows 2.0 a un windows 2008 r2
<yorx> entre ellos el 7 y xp
<poseidon20> osea, que no es como el virtual box no?
<poseidon20> este ejecuta los programas pasandolos al formato de linux
<poseidon20> que me recomiendan, usar wine un un virtualizador de PC; yo manejo programas para diseño de circutos electronicos y programar uC
<poseidon20> por que la otra opcion es que particione mi HDD y tenga los SO los use segun mi necesidades
<yorx> no es un como el virtual box
<yorx> http://www.winehq.org/
<poseidon20> ya lo estoy mirando XD
<poseidon20> pero que tan estable sera con mis programas, creo sera cuestion de probar
<yorx> no pasa los programas a "formato linux" sino q crea un entorno emulado de windows dentro de tu linux
<poseidon20> si particiono mi HDD en 3, ubuntu, windows y comun, como puedo hacer para guardar mis documentos hechos en ubunto y windows en esta 3era particion?. ya que los dos sistemas manejan los HDD de manera distinta
<VeRo> Te cuento que yo manejo mi partición de Datos tanto en linux como wn windows.
<VeRo> En eso no hay problema.
<yorx> desde ubunutu vas a ver y guardar datos tranquilamente
<yorx> de windows
<yorx> claro como lo dice VeRo
<poseidon20> por que windows en NTFS y linus?
<VeRo> Linux maneja particiones NTFS.. Mi partición de documentos es NTFS.
<yorx> linux podes usar distindo sistemas de archivos .. el mas usado es ext4
<poseidon20> eso es justo lo que quiero hacer, tener windows por mis programas y linux para todo lo demas (80 %) XD, quiero comenzar a manejar este SO
<VeRo> Cómo borro un canal? Intenté con /channel remove #nombredelcanal, pero me dice que no ingresé los parámetros suficientes.
 * Buda hi
<VeRo> Hi Buda
<poseidon20> linux tambien acepta NTFS, de ser asi esa particion (de archivos) podria ser vista por ambos SO
<VeRo> Si, acepta NTFS.
<poseidon20> es correcto esto?
<VeRo> Tanto windows como linux van a ver tu partición de documentos.
<yorx> Vero .. estas usando una rede de servidores?
<poseidon20> lo que deseo es que los archivos (docx, xlsx y demas viceras) del office pueda ser visto desde linux con open office y editarlo y asi
<VeRo> Con open office vas a poder editar tus archivos independiente de la extensión que tengan.
<VeRo> yorx: Si.
<poseidon20> a shaaa
<yorx> CHANNEL REMOVE <channel> <network>
<poseidon20> disculpen, es que vengo de guindos y estoy tratando de empaparme de linux
<Buda> hi VeRo :D
<poseidon20> pero lo que si veo que voy a tener que leer y practicar es en la instalacion de aplicaciones en linux
<poseidon20> por que no es como guindos, next next next y finalizar
<poseidon20> y hay varias maneras de instalar en linux
<poseidon20> y cuando tenga una maquina con linux y guindos en red. se podran ver y compartir info?
<VeRo> Gracias yorx! Ya me metí en el canal correcto jaja
<yorx> en linux es mucho mas facil que next next next
<yorx> :D
<yorx> si se puede compartir info y si se podran ver
<yorx> eso se hace usando samba
<poseidon20> samba, me suena a rumba XD
<poseidon20> sera el sereno
<poseidon20> como demora en descarga esta ISO
<poseidon20> y eso que estoy a full de ancho de banda
<poseidon20> como seria en la mañana T_T
<poseidon20> bueno ya termino la descarga, mañana le hecho mano
<poseidon20> muchas gracias
<VeRo> De nada!
<yorx> que la fuerza te acompañe poseidon20
<poseidon20> regresare por su sabios gracias
<yorx> <(")
<poseidon20> Vero, H o M?
<poseidon20> T_T
<poseidon20> (*)>
<poseidon20> si se puede saber no?
<poseidon20> bueno gente, hasta mañana
<poseidon20> bye
<VeRo>  yorx soy H o M? Jajaja!
<yorx> S
 * xoan buenas
<_koex_> hola
<klms>  buenas tardes!
<klms> <klms> no se si estoy en el canal adecuado para hacer una consulta ,les pido disculpas si no es asi y que por favor me puedan redirigir al canal en cuestion...
<klms> <klms> çla consulta era referente a este link:
<klms> <klms> http://robersoft.blogcindario.com/2012/01/00044-instalar-whatsapp-en-un-pc-con-linux-ubuntu.html
<Xago> hola amigos...necesito conseguir adaptador para conectar externamente un disco Hitachi o Seagate de 10000RPM que estaban en un server SUN
<Xago> compré un adaptador SATA, pero el tipo de conexión es diferente. Alguien conoce o sabe dónde comprar este tipo de conectores para estos discos?
<javierito> hola a todos
<zerick> hola
<javierito> alguien me ayuda?
<javierito> por lo menos orientarme, no se por donde buscar, osease como se llama este sistema
<javierito> una vez instalado los xubuntu en viejos ordenadores queria que los usuarios accediesen sin poder modificar nada (ni los botones, los invitados pueden), descargar cosas y cuando salgan y vuelva a entrar el otro usuario tenga todo limpio y como estaba al inicio
<javierito> como se llamaria ese sistema?
<remaster_> Buenos dias, disculpen, tengo curiosidad de saber si seria posible instalar ubuntu tablet, para una Blackberry Playbook
<mimecar> remaster_, ubuntu tablet acaba de ser presentado
<mimecar> los únicos dispositivos son los nexus y como beta
<remaster_> Por eso pregunto ,si en un futuro seria posible .. ya que la playbook es de RIm y no se si esta venga bloqueada o se brikee al hacerle cambios.
<mimecar> no lo se
<remaster_> gracias de todas formas, es que sinceramente el Sistema de Blackberry , mas aún sus apps, no dan la talla :s
<mimecar> entonces para que te la comprastes?
<remaster_> me la gane en un concurso... me gane 2
<remaster_> asi que tengo 2 tablets que no sirven de mucho....
<mimecar> vendelas
<remaster_> lo eh intentado.... nadie las compra
<remaster_> si no es ipad o galaxy no les interesa..
<alemftw> hola
<remaster_> alemftw, Hola
<alvaro_> buenas
<alvaro_> alguien me puede recomendar algún buen programa de capturas?
<buenaventura> scrot
<alvaro_> captura de imagenes en pantalla, screenshots, para hacer documentos con pantallazos
<remaster_> screencloud,  si quieres que conecte en la nube automaticamente
<remaster_> scrot si gustas de linea de comandos
<_Richie_> hola estoy tratando de instalar los driver de mi tarjeta de video
<_Richie_> sigo los pasos de esta web: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206288/how-can-i-get-the-amd-driver-running-on-ubuntu-12-10-amd-radeon-hd-7310-amd-vi
<_Richie_> Pero al reiniciar solo puedo entrar en modo consola
<mimecar> _Richie_, no te funciona el driver libre?
<_Richie_> desintalo todo pero no tengo el driver instalado
<mimecar> Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't support AMD/ATI drivers (called fglrx). If you install them, Unity, xserver won't work!
<_Richie_> [AMD] nee ATI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series]
<mimecar> eso lo has leído?
<_Richie_> no todavia
<_Richie_> en el centro de soft de ubuntu hay un driver: Controlador binario de ATI para X.Org
<_Richie_> que me recomiendan, lo instalo?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> es lo que tendrías que haber usado desde el principio
<mimecar> quita lo que has puesto del driver de ati
<_Richie_> ok
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> y después el driver del centro de software
<_Richie_> eso lo hice asi: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<_Richie_> ya tengo el desktop funcionando
<mimecar> has instalado ubuntu-desktop ?
<_Richie_> la interfaz sin el driver
<_Richie_>  has instalado ubuntu-desktop ? Si
<mimecar> ok, pon el driver de ati ahora (si no quieres usar el driver libre)
<_Richie_> ok ya lo estoy instalado a traves del centro de sof de ubuntu
<_Richie_> si no el warzone me anda lentito
<_Richie_> Y al hacer de server para jugar contra mi hijo se me congela el equipo, busco con esto no tener mas problemas
<MrTulias> ¿Sirve para cualquier ati? Lo que me sale con lspci no se corresponde con mi tarjeta
<mimecar> que tengas un driver de ati no quiere decir que tu modelo esté soportado
<mimecar> si alguno está usando Java en el navegador, tiene que instalar la actualización que ha salido hace poco
<mimecar> y si puede desactivar el plugin de Java del navegador
<buenaventura> gracias por el aviso mimecar
<buenaventura> lo mismo si usas icedtea?
<mimecar> no se is afecta a la versión "libre"
<mimecar> pero con la cantidad de 0-day que están saliendo, si
<_Richie_> Hola instale el driver ati del centro de software ubuntu y ahora no tengo el panel del escritorio ni el dash
<_Richie_> como desintalo?
<mimecar> _Richie_, usa otro escritorio que no sea unity
<_Richie_> cual recomiendas?
<_Richie_> ati no se lleva con unity
<alemftw> xfce
<mimecar> xfce, lxde o el panel de gnome 2.x
<alemftw> xfce 4.10 es un caño
<_Richie_> gnome 2.x voy buscar como se instala
<_Richie_> a ver si me deja usar mi acceleradora
<mimecar> lo único que puedes poner de gnome es gnome-panel
<mimecar> tendrás que usar gnome 3 con el panel de gnome 2.x
<_Richie_> lo instalo asi? sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Lopulus> Mi celular no es detectado por mi ubuntu..... Es un motorola....
<mimecar> Lopulus, tu teléfono se identifica como una memoria usb?
<Lopulus> no se identifica de ninguna manera
<mimecar> eso lo configuras en el teléfono, no en el sistema
<Zentaur> buenas noches
<Zentaur> acabo de instalar 3 actualizaciones que me pedia 12.04
<Zentaur> no me pidio reiniciar pero porotro motivo lo he hecho
<Zentaur> ahora al inicar sesion no veo menu de la izda ni barra de arriba
<Zentaur> la actualizacion me ha jorobado ubuntu!
<Zentaur> ni puedo acceder a lens
<mimecar> ¿qué actualización has puesto?
<Zentaur> no se, las que me pedia , creo que lei algo de ssh (pero esa solo era una)
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<Zentaur> no secomo hacerlo sin escritorio normal
<Zentaur> se me quedo tullido :)
<mimecar> usa la consola
<Zentaur> estoy
<usuario> hola
<usuario> necesito muchisima ayuda
<usuario> hay alguien?
<asdad5a> alguien me puede ayudar con las temperaturas de linux en una laptop
<asdad5a> es que se calienta mucho
<plosp> hola nesecito ayuda nesecito darle privilegios a un progama alguno sabe como se hace?
<asdad5a> desde terminal?
<plosp> si
<asdad5a> sudo su
<asdad5a> desde distros basadas en debian
<asdad5a> y te pedira contraseña
<plosp> pero no quiero hacer sudo su o sudo <programa>
<asdad5a> tonces
<asdad5a> xD
<plosp> sino simplemente hace <programa>
<plosp> se puede?
<asdad5a> no lo creo
<asdad5a> si el programa modifica algo importante te pide que seas root
<m4v> plosp: no
<asdad5a> cuando pones sudo su significa que eres superusuario
<plosp> enserio :S
<m4v> y es sudo para programas de consola, para programas gráficos como gedit o nautilus es gksudo
<asdad5a> eso no sabia gracias :d
<asdad5a> eso es para abrir un programa grafico desde consola
<asdad5a> ?
<m4v> con privilegios de root, sí.
<plosp> asdad5a m4v pero, tengo el problema que npm instala los paquetetes al sistema con la -g pero siempre nesecita permisos como root queria eliminarme ese paso del sudo
<asdad5a> me ayudas con las temperaturas ._.
<m4v> npm?
<plosp> node pakage manager (nodejs )
<m4v> asdad5a: no se como debuggear eso, mi experiencia con laptops es funciona o no funciona
<asdad5a> donde puedo buscar ayuda
<m4v> no se si estará trabajo en algún modo de energía alto
<m4v> asdad5a: cual es el modelo?
<asdad5a> baje los ghz a 1.20ghz
<asdad5a> apu amd a6
<asdad5a> quad core
<asdad5a> lo normal es 1.5ghz
<Exio> asdad5a: que problema tenes exactamente?
<asdad5a> igual se calienta
<asdad5a> los procesadores llegan a
<asdad5a> casi 70º
<m4v> plosp: y no, tenés que usar sudo o gksudo para elevar permisos.
<asdad5a> despues d una hora
<Exio> revisaste los ventiladores?
<asdad5a> en winbugs no se calienta asi
<m4v> asdad5a: no, el modelo de la laptop
<asdad5a> es una samsung
<alemftw> que kernel uesas asdad5a
<alemftw> usas*
<m4v> samsung que?
<alemftw> proba con otro kernel asdad5a
<asdad5a> np305e5as-02es
<asdad5a> tengo xubuntu 12.10
<asdad5a> y probe varias distros y en todas es igual
<plosp> m4v ok es la unica... y una ultima cosita quequieredecir esto ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1702450/
<asdad5a> cual el error?
<asdad5a> el link esta caido
<asdad5a> o ha cambiado de direccion
<asdad5a> o mejor dicho ya no existe el paquete
<plosp> asdad5a  ...y que hago?
<asdad5a> busca otro
<asdad5a> cual es el comando para mirar q kernel tengo
<asdad5a> de los 4 procesadores 3 estan a 70º y uno a 79
<m4v> plosp: no veo que comando usate ahí, es un apt-get update?
<m4v> upgrade*
<asdad5a> y tengo una base con ventilador
<plosp> m4v si..
<asdad5a> el programa probablemente ya no tiene soporte
<m4v> plosp: ejecutá «sudo apt-get update»
<Exio> asdad5a: estas seguro que es esa temp?
<asdad5a> si
<asdad5a> toco y quema xD
<asdad5a> estoy mas q seguro
<plosp> asda5d un Samsung  NP-Q4**  laptop debes instalar voria y optirun para que medio funcione
<plosp> ok m4v
<asdad5a> y eso que lo puse a 1ghz
<plosp> m4v aunque ya lo estoy haciendo graficamente
<m4v> plosp: hacelo por consola para ver que errores tira
<asdad5a> eso lo busco desde el centro de soft
<asdad5a> tengo este kernel
<asdad5a> ii  linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic          3.5.0-17.28                               amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.5.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<asdad5a> ii  linux-image-3.5.0-24-generic          3.5.0-24.37                               amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.5.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<asdad5a> ii  linux-image-extra-3.5.0-17-generic    3.5.0-17.28                               amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.5.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<asdad5a> ii  linux-image-extra-3.5.0-24-generic    3.5.0-24.37                               amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.5.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<asdad5a> ii  linux-image-generic                   3.5.0.24.30                               amd64        Generic Linux kernel image
<plosp> m4v el apt-get update no muestra errores
<m4v> plosp: bueno, prueba ahora con «sudo apt-get upgrade»
<plosp> asdad5a para eso existe el paste in
<asdad5a> si sorry no sabia
<plosp> m4v listo eso fueron mis dos preguntas todo en orden!!! Muchas gracias!!
<asdad5a> http://pastebin.com/QbtyRm62
<asdad5a> de nada aunque no ayude mucho XD
<m4v> plosp: le faltaba el update entonces
<plosp> m4v sip una pendejada :)
<plosp> m4v podrias ayudar a asdad5a !! ;)
<m4v> no encuentro nada que sirva para asdad5a
<asdad5a> xD
<m4v> debe ser que Linux no se lleva bien con ese hardware y no hay mucho que haver salvo esperar por actualizaciones
<m4v> mucho que hacer*
<asdad5a> eso de voria donde lo consigo
<asdad5a> optirun
<Exio> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Exio> ah
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-22
<juanC> ¿Alguien sabe sobre automatización de Radios con Rivendell?
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<sanrom> hola
<sanrom> que tal?
<alemftw> HOla
<alemftw> Todo bien y vos?
<sanrom> bien, vos sabes que despues de una actualizacion a 12.04 no me deja instalar nada mas
<sanrom> me dice que los paquetes no son seguros
<sanrom> no sabes como puedo hacer para reinstalar repositorios?
<sanrom> porque creo que quedo mal eso
<chilicuil> sanrom: tienes el error exacto por ahi?, te menciona llaves gpg?
<alemftw> Que raro O.o
<alemftw> Que error te tira sanrom ?
<sanrom> me dice que tiene que instalar paquetes de fuentes no autentificadas
<sanrom> voy a probar instalar algo por terminal a ver que tira
<sanrom> en realidad me da ese error cuando paso por el centro de software si quiero instalar algo
<alemftw> proba con la termina
<alemftw> terminal
<alemftw> alguien sabe como averiguar las dependencias que requiere un paquete .deb para poder ser instalado en Arch?
<manel2020> hola , me esta ocurriendo una incidencia con empathy , en algunos canales no se ve la gente a la dr
<evaristo> Hola, no puedo actualizar a ubuntu 12.10 me sale este error he buscadoen google y no he encontrado la solucion   No se ha podido ejecutar la actualización  Esto normalmente está causado por un sistema donde /tmp se ha montado como no ejecutable. Vuelva a montarlo sin «noexec» y ejecute de nuevo la actualización.
<evaristo> ¿como debo de realizar esa operacion para solventar el fallo?
<evaristo> #lubuntu
<evaristo> #Debian-es
<_koex_> evaristo: estás actualizando desde 12.04?
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<eazel7> hola =)
<eazel7> alguien tiene experiencia en ubuntu maas?
<mf-mac_> hola eazel
<mf-mac_> cuentame que te pasa
<eazel7> quería agregar un nodo
<eazel7> y quería saber si creando una vm in haciendo maas-enlist funcionaba o qué tenía que hacer
<wicope> qué significan tus palabras: nodo, vm, maas-enlist
<eazel7> maas-enlist es un comando
<eazel7> vm significa virtual machine
<eazel7> nodo es una máquina que sirve como recurso de hosting para cosas que quieras hostear en un cluster
 * xoan buenas
<ivedci89> hola gente les comento; antes, en versiones anteriores a ubuntu e incluso en 12.04 al aparecer actualizaciones nuevas me salía tambien para poner mi cnotraseña si queria aplicar las actualizaciones, hoy ya no ocurre eso, o sea, aparecen las actualizaciones disponibles y si hago clic en "aplicar actualizaciones" se aplican sin más... sin pedirme confirmacion de contraseña.
<ivedci89> aplicacion: update-notif*  Sys: ubuntu 12.04  Configuración: "comprobar..Diariamente: Cuando hay actualizaciones de seguridad..Descargar e instalar automaticamente: Cuando hay otras actualizaciones.. Mostrar inmediatamente: Notificarme una version nueva de ubuntu .. para versiones de soporte a largo plazo"   --- "software de ubuntu: todo marcado hasta el codigo fuente." --- " Enviar informacion estadistica checkbox true"
<GridCube> si, asi es como funciona ahora
<ivedci89> La pregunta es: este actual comportamiento es normal? porque preferiría que me pidiese contraseña para instalar "otras actualizaciones"
<ivedci89> mmmm
<GridCube> te pide contraseña si tiene que actualizar cosas sensibles como un nuevo kernel
<GridCube> para todo lo demas no
<ivedci89> y bue..
<ivedci89> ok
<GridCube> esta echo mas para tontos ahora
<GridCube> :P
<ivedci89> ah bueno entonces si
<GridCube> pero podes configurarlo para qu siempre pregunte
<ivedci89> cómo cómo por favor
<ivedci89> ?
<ivedci89> Bueno, GridCube salgo un momento, de ultima despues busco, igual dejo esta compu encendida... si escribes aqui, lo busco y lo lea, gracias.
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> ivedci89, tenes que configurar el policy kit (man polkit) podes configurar tus policies en /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/
<GridCube> ni idea de como se hace
<GridCube> pero ahi esta
<ivedci89> ivedci@process:~$ ls /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/
<ivedci89> ivedci@process:~$
<ivedci89> no hay nada
<ivedci89> jaja
<GridCube> no no tiene que haber nada
<GridCube> ese es para que vos pongas algo
<ivedci89> ah bueno...
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> entonces veré si en versiones anteriores de ubuntu (virtual machines quetengo por ahi) hay algo en ese dir
<GridCube> buscate algun manual sobre polkit, la verdad nunca lo use
<GridCube> no creo, versiones anteriores no usaban polkit
<GridCube> :P
<ivedci89> ok, bueno gracias GridCube
<nmvs> Hola
<nmvs> nesecito ayuda
<nmvs> en la italacion de XD WINE
<nmvs> instalacion xd wine
<GridCube> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<GridCube> nmvs, ^
<nmvs> SORRY ES DX WINE
<nmvs> SALE UN ERROR
<nmvs> QUE LA VERSION DE WINDOWS ES INCORRECTA
<GridCube> no se de que hablas nmvs
<nmvs> lo malo que ami la momento de instalar directx
<nmvs> no me deja
<nmvs> creo que por que me flata un archvo dll
<nmvs> o lago por el estilo
<GridCube> nmvs, busca el programa que queres instalar en la appd
<nmvs> el programa ya lo tengo
<nmvs> el problema es al momento de instalarlo
<nmvs> y me paso algo parceido cuando queria instalar adobe photoshop cs5
<GridCube> nmvs, no me estas leyendo?
<nmvs> pero baje el archivo dll y listo
<nmvs> como  ?
<GridCube> !appdb | nmvs
<kubot> nmvs: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<GridCube> es la base de datos, que te dice, que programas corren y como instalarlos en wine
<GridCube> busca tu programa ahi
<nmvs> ammmm si
<nmvs> si es la instalacion de directx 9
<MrTulias> Quiero añadir una ruta al path. A punto de editar .bashrc, para añadir export... ¿Debo añadir la ruta en algún sitio en particular o da igual?
<nmvs> nada mas
<GridCube> da igual
<GridCube> yo lo pongo al final
<GridCube> para encontrarlos rapido
<MrTulias> Ok, gracias
<buenaventura> MrTulias: acuérdate de exportarlo como PATH=${PATH}:(tu/ruta
<buenaventura> perdón
<buenaventura> PATH=${PATH}:/tu/ruta
<MrTulias> Estoy siguiendo esto http://www.aprendiendounpoquitomas.com/2008/03/aadir-ruta-al-path.html
<MrTulias> A ver si chuta
<buenaventura> está bien
<buenaventura> no tiene mucha vuelta exportar una variable
<buenaventura> antes de agregarlo al bashrc puedes probar directo en la línea de comandos
<buenaventura> y te aseeguras de que funciona
<MrTulias> No va. ¿Se "activa" en el siguiente arranque o lo habré puesto mal? En el ejemplo que leí el path no está entre llaves...
<MrTulias> La ruta funciona si la pongo en terminal
<GridCube> si lo pusiste en .bashrc se activa caundo se vuelve a cargar el .bashrc
<buenaventura> hiciste un source del .bashrc?
<GridCube> como cuando relogeas
<buenaventura> si quieres ver ya un cambio que haces en tu ~/.bashrc, debes hacer un 'source ~/.bashrc' o '. ~/.bashrc'
<MrTulias> source? No creo que lo haya hecho, no sé
<MrTulias> Veré en la siguiente arrancada a ver que hace
<buenaventura> no!
<buenaventura> no reinicies
<buenaventura> no es necesario para nada
<MrTulias> ¿Abro un tty? Así se logea uno, ¿no?
<GridCube> MrTulias, lee lo qu te dijo buenaventura
<MrTulias> No sé lo que es un source
<MrTulias> voy a ver
<MrTulias> Perdona, no lo había leído. Gracias
<GridCube> P:
<ivedci89> curiosidad o estudio.... cuantos varones y cuantas mujeres hay en este canal?
<ivedci89> responde: M masculino, o, F femenina
<ivedci89> GridCube:  la verdad no busque mucho lo abandone a eso de la contraseña para actualizar... Gracias de todos modos! casi siempre respondes.
<GridCube> :)
<buenaventura> 1º regla de internet: no hay mujeres
<ivedci89> JAJAJA
<ivedci89> M
<buenaventura> si encuentras una mujer, vuelve a leer la primera regla
<ivedci89> bueno al decir en la universidad conoci una chica que no solo usaba debian sino que programaba sobre debian, trabajaba para
<ivedci89> Lihuen
<MrTulias> O sea, las "María" que se ven por ahí... ¿Tienen bigote?
<buenaventura> ok, igual
<buenaventura> !ot | ivedci89
<kubot> ivedci89: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ivedci89> de nada
<ivedci89> mi querido kuuuubotoo
<ivedci89> algo asi MrTulias
<MrTulias> :)
<GridCube> m
<balam> hola
<Georg> Hola! quisiera saber si a alguien le ha pasado que al inicio le aparezca un mensaje como este: " unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled "
<Georg> estuve googleando pero aún no encuentro solución
<nmvs> saludos
<nmvs> alfina pude instalar lineage 2
<nmvs> y el directx 10
<nmvs> ubuntu sin limites
<rbndj8> hola buenas
<rbndj8> tengo un problemita
<rbndj8> tengo ubuntu cuando tengo varias carpetas habiertas y paginas de internet la pantalla de pone oscura como por 30 segundos y aveces la pc se apaga
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas rbndj8 ?
<rbndj8> 12.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<rbndj8> cada vez k me pide actualizar la actualizo
<mimecar> ¿tienes limpios los ventiladores del ordenador?
<rbndj8> no c
<rbndj8> como lo checo
<mimecar> mirando si están limpios
<rbndj8> a que le doy para ver
<mimecar> es una torra o un portátil?
<mimecar> torre
<rbndj8> portatil
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene ese equipo?
<rbndj8> con el tengo como 5 años
<mimecar> puede ser que los ventiladores tengan polvo y el equipo se caliente mucho
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<rbndj8> Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<rbndj8> memoria 4 gb
<mimecar> puede ser un problema de temperatura
<rbndj8> hace como un mes le hice una limpieza y le puse la pasta al procesador
<chrisyagam1> hola a todos ;)
<chrisyagam1> alguien sabe de algun manual para Edubuntu 12.04 ?! manual de uso, no de instalacion :)
<chrisyagam1> español preferencia, ingles segunda opcion ;)... he buscado, pero solo me salen manuales tecnicos de instalacion... :(
<rbndj8> hay algo que pueda checar la temperatura
<rbndj8> minecar la tengo encendida desde las 10 am
<chrisyagam1> rbndj8: lm-sensors
<chrisyagam1> rbndj8: http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2009/09/monitorizar-las-temperaturas-y-sensores.html
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556370/
<rbndj8> minecar
<rbndj8> aveces me dice error en el sistema
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556381/
<mimecar> rbndj8, si pones mal el nick no salen los avisos
<mimecar> en el segundo pastebin quita el repositorio
<rbndj8> como lo quito
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<rbndj8> se puede quitar por consola
<rbndj8> minecar
<mimecar> por qué no pones bien el nick?
<rbndj8> perdon
<rbndj8> mimecar
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<rbndj8> no esta instalado en el centro de sofware
<mimecar> edita los orígenes de software
<rbndj8> ufff
<Rcart> rbndj8: que queres hacer?
<rbndj8> tengo varios problemas
<Rcart> resumilos
<mimecar> rbndj8, ¿por qué no editas el origen de software?
<rbndj8> lo tengo habierto y estoy buscando el nombre
<rbndj8> ya lo edite
<rbndj8> minecar luego de quitarlo tengo que reiniciar
<mimecar> no
<rbndj8> mimecar mira esto
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556426/
<mimecar> tienes un duplicado, es molesto pero no afecta
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> sigue saliendo lo de mixxx
<rbndj8> ok ya no salio
<rbndj8> a hora tengo en pantalla un screenlets  de procesos
<rbndj8> sysmonitor
<rbndj8> mimecar mira esto
<rbndj8> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/4601/capturadepantallade2013r.png
<mimecar> donde sale la temperatura?
<rbndj8> cpu
<rbndj8> el k me dijo chrisyagam1 k instalara no se quiso instalar
<rbndj8> tienes otro
<rbndj8> el k te di es solo procesos de la CPU
<rbndj8> mimecar este si
<rbndj8> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3163/capturadepantallade2013s.png
<rbndj8> en este salen las temperaturas
<mimecar> cuando te pase el problema de la pantall mira la temperatura
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> yo estoy actualizando desde la 11.04
<rbndj8> no tendria que limpiar nada
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-23
<Xago> hola...por desgracia tengo que lidiar con Windows :( Mi hija quiere instalar windows en su netbook y necesito crear un disco de instalación en un USB, pero no me reconoce adecuadamente el usb con startup creator
<Xago> instalé la versión usb de kde, pero tampoco funciona. Intenté con un windows que tengo en VBox, y nada
<Xago> bajando un par de tools de la red
<chilicuil> Xago: podrias intentar una instalacion en red.., lamentablemente no se como hacerlo para windows.., sin embargo, se que es posible
<serotoninaeh> hola tengo una duada
<serotoninaeh> dua
<serotoninaeh> duda
<serotoninaeh> tengo un netbook tactil que se convierte en tablet
<serotoninaeh> i me gustaria saber si puedo probar la version tablet
<serotoninaeh> para tener una particion para cuando quiera usarla como tablet i no como portatil
<serotoninaeh> asi poder sacar el maximo partido
<chilicuil> serotoninaeh: si tu hardware es uno de estos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Running_fine
<chilicuil> entonces ira bien, de lo contrario, tendras que esperar a que alguien porte Ubuntu a esa plataforma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<serotoninaeh> mi ordenador es un netbook normal
<serotoninaeh> lo unico que se gira la pantalla i se convierte tipo tablet
<serotoninaeh> pero mas que nada es un portatil
<serotoninaeh> si?
<serotoninaeh> chilicuil,
<chilicuil> serotoninaeh: si es una netbook normal, entonces puedes instalar la version de escritorio de Ubuntu.., no tengo idea si la interfaz grafica de la version tablet funciona en ella, lo siento =/
<serotoninaeh> ya
<chilicuil> serotoninaeh: me has dejado con la duda, asi que he preguntado en #ubuntu-phone y no, no existe forma actualmente, no existen paquetes para x86|amd64
<serotoninaeh> gracias chilicuil
<serotoninaeh> i existira?
<chilicuil> serotoninaeh: casi seguro que si.., no todos se van a quedar con las ganas de probarlo, si no de forma oficial, alguien de la comunidad lo hara estoy seguro.., sin embargo no tengo idea cuando...
<serotoninaeh> ya
<serotoninaeh> jeje
<serotoninaeh> gracias
<chipo> hola
<abailarri> Alguien de aquí conoce alguna herramienta para contabilidad que pueda instalar en un apache para la gestión online de las finanzas?
<XiguandA> como se puede hacer para que el powertop no me bloquée el ratón cada vez que desenchufo el cargador??
<XiguandA> sin hacer sudo powertop y deshabilitar la opción del ratón a cada vez
<mimecar> XiguandA, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<XiguandA> 12.10 64bits
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<XiguandA> sip, ultima esta mañ
<mimecar> ¿cómo sabes que el error lo causa powertop?
<XiguandA> bueno, no se si lo causa powertop, solo que cada vez que tengo q desbloquear el ratón tengo que entrar en terminal Sudo powertop y deshabilitar la opción del ratón
<XiguandA> pero si me lo deshabilitara por defecto sería lo suyo
<mimecar> powertop está instalado por defecto en ubuntu?
<XiguandA> no, eso lo instalé porque la batería me volaba
<mimecar> el paquete es de los repositorios de ubuntu o de un ppa?
<XiguandA> eso no lo sé porque ya no me acuerdo, lo puedo mirar en algún sitio??
<mimecar> mira si tu sistema tiene ppa activados
<XiguandA> eso es lo de origenes del software??
<XiguandA> si eso si está activado
<XiguandA> los q vienen por defecto
<XiguandA> vale ya me acuerdo lo instalé por terminal poniendo sudo apt-get install powertop
<XiguandA> tonces no tiene solucion?o no se os ocurre ninguna??
<antonys> Server irc.irc-hispano.org
<totyko> hola buenos dias a todos alqguien me ayuda a cofigurar la autenificacion pam para un squid proxy
<Allavaz> Hola, hay alguien??
<Allavaz> necesito hacer una preguntita
<Allavaz> Si hago un liveusb con persistencia, puedo instalar programas y quedan guardados ahi?
<javikkk> hola
<javikkk> acabo de instalar ubuntu a traves del minimal, pero no consigo que inicie lightdm. como puedo hacerlo?
<mimecar> ¿qué has instalado?
<javikkk> mate y lightdm
<mimecar> inicia el entorno gráfico con startx
<javikkk> creo que me faltan unos paquetes de xorg, ahora lo compruebo
<javikkk> ahora se me queda parado en el logo de inicio
<javikkk> justo despues de starting apparmor profiles
<mimecar> sin sabes lo que has instalado es complicado
<javikkk> instale mate, xorg y lighdm. nada más. lo hice desde el minimal para tener justo lo necesario
<javikkk> consegui iniciar en el modo recuperacion
<esmirlin> hay
<esmirlin> /join
<mimecar> join not found
<dzup> mimecar, ahora ya hasta la haces de bot?
<mimecar> :P
 * XiguandA da las gracias a janio
<JL_C> www.autoligon.tk para Win
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-24
<mimecar> rober, pregunta
<rober> hola me gustaria informar de un bug el cual ubuntu tras cada reinicio no recuerda atajos de teclado
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<rober> si perdon es verdad deberia emepzar por ahi
<rober> 12.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<rober> 12.10 unity
<rober> si todo
<rober> ayer la ultima
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo le pasa lo mismo?
<rober> con el invitado
<rober> si pasa
<rober> es decir sesion de invitado
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<rober> ok
<rober> cuando este echo si persiste ?
<mimecar> hazlo y luego ya pensaremos que hacer si falla
<rober> es totalmente aleatorio
<rober> una veces si otras no
<rober> ok
<rober> lo hare y si persiste lo comentare por aqui
<rober> gracias
<rober> hola ya cree un nuevo usuario y paso lo mismo no recordo atajos despues del reinicio
<rober> soy el de antes un problema referido a un posible bug en el cual ubuntu no recuerda atajaos de teclado
<mimecar> ¿has usado el usuario nuevo?
<rober> si
<mimecar> ¿en que programas falla?
<rober> el atajo lo pongo para ventanas
<rober> es decir dentro de atajos de teclado en la opcion teclado
<rober> pongo en ventanas
<rober> si por ejemplo digo alt+g cerrar ventana
<rober> es para todas
<rober> las vetanas
<mimecar> la configuración del teclado lo haces sin usar sudo verdad?
<rober> si
<rober> todo desde ventanas
<rober> perdon desde teclado
<rober> si unty pones teclado
<rober> ahi
<mimecar> lo único es ver si hay algún bug reportado en launchpad
<rober> vale
<rober> si pongo  keyboard shortcuts not remember sale algo parecido pero no es es mi problema
<mimecar> tienes el sistema en inglés?
<rober> no pero pero en buscar en launchpad
<rober> lo puse en en inlges por ser el idioma mayortitario
<rober> bueno de todas maneras gracias por la ayuda aportada
<mimecar> no es muy común ese bug
<tuxloco> me puse bien mariguano
<tuxloco> ando aca bien linuxero
<tuxloco> bueno de hecho es el primer churro que pruebo
<MrTulias> Buenas. No sé qué estoy haciendo mal, pero no consigo hacer que me arranque un programa
<MrTulias> Edité el archivo .bashrc y le incluí la línea export PATH=${PATH}:/home/misco/Documentos/arrancavrep.sh
<mimecar> metes en el path un programa?
<MrTulias> luego hice source ~/.bashrc
<MrTulias> Es un script (o algo así) para que arranque otro programa. Quería que al poner en terminal arrancavrep.sh lo arranque
<mimecar> sólo tienes que poner el path al script, no el nombre
<MrTulias> A ver si te he entendido bien. ¿Le quito el nombre del programa a la línea que puse en .bashrc?
<mimecar> claro
<MrTulias> Gracias, voy a ver
<MrTulias> Funciona :)
<MrTulias> Ahora si hago más ficheros .sh y los pongo en el mismo sitio ya estarán incluidos en path, ¿no?
<mimecar> si
 * Buda :D
<distopy> hola
<distopy> no puedo instalar el flash player
<distopy> http://pastebin.com/sSW4F6Vd
<Lopulus> mimecar, disculpame he estado sin internet
<Lopulus> me decias que debo configurar mi telefono para que ubuntu logre detectarlo... esto como puedo hacerlo
<mimecar> recuerdame la conversación
<Lopulus> ubuntu no detecta mi motorla ex225
<mimecar> ok, has configurado el teléfono como memoria usb?
<Lopulus> y en una oportunidad me lo detecto, a la vez me dice que si lo pongo en modo de "conexion usb" para internet en linux eberia funcionar
<Lopulus> es decir que lo puedo utilizar como modem
<mimecar> si lo pones como memoria usb no lo puedes usar para navegar
<Lopulus> de ninguna manera me lo detecta
<Lopulus> y no me aparece cuando lsusb
<mimecar> lo has configurado en el teléfono?
<Lopulus> las opciones me las da cuando conecto el cable usb
<Lopulus> ahi decido
<mimecar> en el momento que lo selecciones te tiene que funcionar
<Lopulus> pues no
<Lopulus> cuando el celu esta apagado si accedo a las carpetas
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> si el teléfono está apagado el sistema está parado
<Lopulus> se ve que detecta la memory card
<Lopulus> estando conectado apago el celu, aparece en la barra de cairo una ventanita que dice "motorla phone se ha conectado"
<mimecar> si apagas completamente el teléfono, no es normal que te funcione
<mimecar> si el sistema operativo del teléfono no prepara la conexión para la sd
<Lopulus> el SO es mpbrew
<Lopulus> https://www.brewmp.com/
<mimecar> no lo conozco
<Lopulus> es poco conocido, si
<Lopulus> tendre que resignarme
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, ocupado?
<mimecar> de momento no demasiad
<mimecar> demasiado, dime
<ELETRONICO_HW> Buenas tardes
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo una consulta, necesito conectarme a VPN de mi universidad
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero hay 3 archivos
<ELETRONICO_HW> .p12   , . ovpn
<mimecar> has leído las instrucciones que da tu universidad?
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> se debe agregar las credenciales ....
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo eso
<ELETRONICO_HW> me conecto de forma perfecta por windows, pero quiero realizarlo desde Linux ubuntu
<ELETRONICO_HW> .p12   , . ovpn ,   .key , estos son los 3 archivos que ellos entregaron
<mimecar> estas siguiendo las insturcciones para conectarte desde ubuntu si o no
<ELETRONICO_HW> no indica instrucciones, somlamente fornecieron los 3 archivos, NADA MAS
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntarles la información necesaria
<ELETRONICO_HW> no se puede de otra forma?
<mimecar> los datos del servidor los tienes que tener
<ELETRONICO_HW> si, los tengo
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero las credenciales
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo entendido q hay q transformar
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<mimecar> tendrás que pedirles más información y sabes lo que usan para la vpn
<ELETRONICO_HW> no
<ELETRONICO_HW> en windows utilizo openvpn
<ELETRONICO_HW> y funciona
<keinek> buenos dias a todos.
<keinek> BUenas tardes o buenas noches.
<keinek> (segun el pais)
<keinek> Puedo dejar una duda al canal a ver si alguien tiene la solucion?
<mimecar> !ask keinek
<kubot> keinek: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<keinek> Es bien sencillo, quisiera saber si se puede configurar unity para que los atajos de teclado dejen de funcionar cuando ejecutamos un programa en pantalla completa... Ejemplo: MAME, los atajos de UNITY interfieren con las teclas del emulador y hace que la experiencia sea desastrosa.
<mimecar> ya has editado las combinaciones de teclado de Unity?
<keinek> mimecar: gracias por responder, yo no quiero editar eso, en Gnome 2.0 o MATE eso no sucede.
<keinek> si estas en un programa en pantalla completa el escritorio no deberia de molestar.
<mimecar> ubuntu usa gnome 3 en las últimas versiones
<keinek> Me gustan como están las convinaciones, no las quiero cambiar, pero quiero que al ejecutar un programa en pantalla completa dejen de funcionar.
<keinek> minecar: lo sé...
<keinek> por eso pregunto si esto es posible o si estamos en un retroceso en comodidad.
<keinek> MINT lo soluciono, pero no sé como, y me gustaría que mi ubuntu con unity funcione igual.
<keinek> Tiene que haber alguna forma.
<mimecar> mint usa unity?
<keinek> mint usa gnome 3 con cinnamon
<mimecar> entonces no usa unity
<keinek> minecar que intentas hacer con esas preguntas, decime que no es lo mismo?!
<keinek> sé que no es lo mismo.
<keinek> En unity tengo este problema, que lo hace inservible incluso para hacer animacion 3d con Blender.
<mimecar> si no quieres cambiar las teclas y te afecta a un programa en pantalla completa
<mimecar> pregunta más tarde
<keinek> gracias mimecar.
<keinek> sin ofender no soy un novato en esto de linux.
<keinek> vine aquí para preguntar esto por que en verdad quiero encontrar una solucion y me parece interesante exponerlo.
<keinek> en mi canal de youtube en saafigueroa.com.ar
<keinek> tengo cursos que comparto con ustedes ahora mismo.
<keinek> tanto de diseño con gimp.
<keinek> openshot
<keinek> programacion.
<keinek> audacity.
<keinek> o sea me gusta mucho cooperar con la comunidad.
<keinek> Casi siempre encuentro la solucion yo mismo con horas de investigacion, de hecho modifico el ubuntu, el casper para tener los programas que necesito preinstalados.
<keinek> o sea... en verdad me gusta personalizar todo.
<keinek> Pero esto de que unity se meta cuando estoy en un programa es muy molesto.
<keinek> estoy buscando si hay algun comando o algo para ejecutar en pantalla completa y que unity no interfiera.
<keinek> La próxima vez... prefiero que me contesten que no saben la solución...
<mimecar> perdona por intentar ayudar
<mimecar> la próxima vez no hare caso
<keinek> mi pregunta fue clara... ni imagino alguien que quiere pasarse de windows a Ubuntu... y quiera chatear y te pregunte por el messenger, lo ideal seguir decirle que utilice pidgin o cualquier cliente de chat, tu seguro que le contestas: "Ubuntu no es windows".
<mimecar> has sido tu el que ha dicho que en gnome 2 / mate no pasaba una cosa
<mimecar> pregunta dentro de un rato y que te ayude otro usuario
<keinek> ok, la próxima vez no haré caso a este canal.
 * XiguandA se pira un rato
<CdK1> HI *
<CdK1> xvba_video: driver does not support H.264 alguna idea con ese problema, no puedo ver bien ciertos videos
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mixtor> Buenas , me  instale ubuntu 12.10 pero no se como cambiarle de posicion el menu vertical de la izquierda lo quedria poner a la derecha y tambien poder editar el panel superior ,  ¿como podria hacerlo?
<Biblioclasta> Hola mixtor, en unity eso no se puede hacer, debes elegir otro manejador de ventanas, kde o xfce
<Biblioclasta> para poder hacer eso
<mixtor> ok, perono entiendo como los creadores de ubuntu han puesto un escritorio tan rigido para personalizar
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<guampa> buenas chilicuil o/
<chilicuil> hola guampa \ø
<mixtor> estoy acostumbrado a tenerlo todo hacia la derecha en mi escritorio porque no soy zurdo pero tendre que apañarmelas si el escritorio de ubuntu 12.10 es asi de impersonalizable
<Biblioclasta> si buscas personalización quizá podrias probar kde, deja cambiar absolutamente todo
<mixtor> kde es mucho peso para mi viejo ordenador
<mixtor> no lo quiero sobrecargar mas
<chilicuil> mixtor: haz intentado moverlo con $ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'
<Biblioclasta> entonces lxde, fuera de blacbox y awesome, es lo más liviano que vas a encontrar
<mixtor> bien ya buscare el modo de hacerlo o de darle un apaño , adios y gracias por consejo
<mixtor> no lo he intentado por eso copio lo que has puesto y lo repasare mas tarde gracias , me marcho ya
<billy3434> tengo un problema
<billy3434> al encender la pc ubuntu no sube
<billy3434> se queda negro
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<billy3434> 12.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<billy3434> no
<billy3434> aun no
<mimecar> ponlas
<billy3434> ok
<billy3434> nitido
<billy3434> gracias
<mimecar> inicia con una consola de recuperación y pon todas las actualizaciones
<pccasa> hola
<monster> hola
<rodrigo> consulta : Pq me aparece Grub Loading,.... demora casi 2 minutos
<rodrigo> :S
<rodrigo> sera pq tengo 2 discos duros?
<monster> por que a si lo tienes configurado... digo es obvio, pero puede ser...
<rodrigo> monster
<rodrigo> cuando realizo fdisk -l
<rodrigo> aparece un * donde dice Inicio
<rodrigo> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<rodrigo> /dev/sda1   *           1        9123    73275308+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<rodrigo> q significa el *
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-17
<n-iCe> hi
<Novato> virtualizar ubuntu dentro de windows y ralizar movimientos bancarios es seguro ?
<stick_> hello
<geek_jose> mejor distribucion linux para servidores con aplicaciones web?
<stick_> hi Exio4
<stick_> quit
<francesco__> alguien ha probado ubuntu 14.04 y ha visto que las fuentes de firefox se ven mal?
 * xoan buenas
<GridCube> francesco__, por favor si ves algo asi reportalo en launchpad y agregalo a tu reporte del ISO que estas probando
<GridCube> francesco__, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ siempre que probes una version alpha o beta reporta tus resultados
<francesco__> cuando no esté vago, lo reportare xd
<jnlara> buenas
<jnlara> estoy instalando ocsinventory en un servidor debian, pero tengo errores con apache, que nose como resolver
<jnlara> podrian ayudarme?
<Moustacho> Hola
<Madrid_ES> agluien que me ayude por favor
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Madrid_ES> necesito ayuda de ubuntu
<Madrid_ES> por favor alguien que me ayude!!!
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Madrid_ES> soy ingeniero de ubuntu necesito saber q tipo de ubuntu tengo??
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida del comando sudo apt-get update
<jkiddo> hola (?)
<mimecar> hola
<jkiddo> hola :)
<jkiddo>  /join #xubuntu
<Madrid_ES> alguien que me ayude ubuntu POR FAVOR
<Madrid_ES> estoy totalmente perdido con esto :(
<mimecar_> Madrid_ES, ¿has puesto lo que te he pedido antes?
<zerick> Madrid_ES, cuál es tu problema :S
<mimecar> Madrid_ES, estar desesperado y no responder a las preguntas no es algo normal
<Madrid_ES> necesito saber que version de ubuntu instalar en mi servidor
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida del comando sudo apt-get update
<Madrid_ES> que tiene que ver eso?
<mimecar> la pregunta desesperada es saber que versión de ubuntu poner?
<mimecar> "soy ingeniero de ubuntu necesito saber q tipo de ubuntu tengo??"
<mimecar> pon la última versión estable
<mimecar> que sea LTS
<Madrid_ES> mi servidor de ubuntu anda lento... necesito saber si existe una version mas rapida
<Madrid_ES> tampoco se que version tengo instalada actualmente
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ya te he dicho que tienes que hacer para saber la versión
<Madrid_ES> no confio en ti
<mimecar> no hay versiones más rápidas de ubuntu Server
<Madrid_ES> me parece que eres un hacker
<Madrid_ES> me quieres haquear el servidor
<mimecar> es mi plan secreto con un apt-get update
<Madrid_ES> de donde eres?
<mimecar> del mundo
<Madrid_ES> de que pais
<mimecar> no te voy a dar datos
<successus> salud
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Como puedo saber la ruta de donde coge las librerías c?
<Harpagornis> stdio, cstdlib y etc..
<Harpagornis> es que no me reconoce cstdlib
<Harpagornis> pero en /usr/inlude/c++/4.8.1/  si que está igual que las demás
<Harpagornis> alguien sabe?
<Harpagornis> gracias
<Harpagornis> ooh se ha ido un troll de los buenos
<deb> !21
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '21'.
<guye> hola, una consulta
<guye> people
<guye> ¿Cómo puedo hacer un acceso directo en ubuntu?, porque no me deja hacerlo!!!!
<guye> Ubuntu 13.10
<cousteau> guye, qué tipo de acceso directo?
<cousteau> un lanzador, o un enlace simbólico?
<cousteau> lo primero, con el comando ``ln -s {destino} {origen}`` o con clic derecho en el archivo, y "Crear un lanzador"
<Pyridine> hola tod@s
<cousteau> o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/+
<Latrina> buenas tarde
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-18
<alberttbs> #t alo
<jhonny> Wenas
<alberttbs> aja
 * xoan buenas
<x-mint> buenas !
<x-mint> nas successus
<successus> nas x-mint
<successus> que haces por aqui xD
<x-mint> xD el hispano que es una mierdada
<successus> ya lo arreglaron creo
<x-mint> pues va como el culo
<successus> yo estoy siempre en los 2 lados
<successus> si no estoy en mas
<successus> xD
<x-mint> mare
<x-mint> xD
<successus> que se está callendo hoy tambien?
<x-mint> esta mañana no me pude conectar
<x-mint> no les funcionaba ni la web xD
<x-mint> ahora parece que va
<x-mint> pero llevan desde el viernes
<x-mint> xD
<successus> no se tio
<successus> yo solo tuve problemas el sabado
<x-mint> ayer cada 2 por 3 habia netsplit
<x-mint> desaparecia la gente xD
<x-mint> un desastre
<successus> ya lo arreglaran
<successus> yo cuando estuve por la noche todo guay
<successus> bueno y que tal todo x-mint ?
<successus> usabas xfce verdad?
<x-mint> si
<x-mint> sigo con el
<x-mint> estoy en mint 16
<successus> guay
<successus> yo ahora en el 17
<successus> me quedare ahi seguramente
<x-mint> ves ahora mismo me han hechao
<x-mint> yo igual cambio a ubuntu
<x-mint> ya veremos
<x-mint> me va mal la wifi
<x-mint> y no estoy para cambiar la verdad
<successus> a ver si va a ser tu conexion
<successus> xq yo sigo en el servidor
<successus> ahora vengo
<x-mint> puede ser
<x3_iVaN> cool
<x-mint> otro que cambio xD
<x3_iVaN> yes
<x-mint> nas x3_iVaN
<x3_iVaN> hispano caca
<x3_iVaN> holas
<x-mint> xD
<ivedci89> :-D
<x-mint> t luego !
<x-mint_> nas
<Xago> hola muchachos....migré a 13.10 y ahora no me funciona Teamviewer 8
<Xago> me reclama dependencia con lib32asound2
<Xago> aún no encuentro la solución...alguien ya se encontró con esto?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install lib32asound2
<Xago> GridCube, El paquete lib32asound2 no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente E: El paquete «lib32asound2» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<Xago> es la respuesta del sistema
<x-mint> Xago: por que no instalas la 9 ?
<Xago> x-mint, sí, efectivamente instalé la versión 9 y ahora trabaja bien. Gracias
<machi> l
<Madrid_ES> buenos dias a todos
<successus> salud
<chenteb> saludos!!! alguien por aqui??
<mimecar> !alguien chenteb
<kubot> chenteb: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<chenteb> tengo Ubuntu 13.10 y me marca errores muy seguido con el chrome
<mimecar> ¿qué errores?
<chenteb> tendria que esperar a que de nuevo marque el error para copiar la descripcion
<chenteb> ok dejo que falle de nuevo para copiar la descripción y regreso gracias por su atención
<x3_iVaN> Si hubiera empezado por ahí...
<Madrid_ES> !alguien mimecar
<kubot> mimecar: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Madrid_ES> jaja
<starky> jur yo siempre digo alguien xD
<Madrid_ES> porque no existe un pais hispanoparlante que sea deseable para vivir :(
<Madrid_ES> todos son coruptos y del tercer mundo...
<Madrid_ES> ahorita espana se vuelve comunista..
<mimecar> Madrid_ES, este canal es para soporte, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Madrid_ES> si senor!!
<deb> Madrid_ES, pues españa no se diga que es el tercermundo del primer mundo europeo no esta tan bien, igual vamos a hacer una flamewar a -es-offtopic, ya que tu comenzaste
<Madrid_ES> hablaremos en -es-cafe?
<n-iCe> hi
<Madrid_ES> !alguien n-iCe
<kubot> n-iCe: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mimecar> dejal Madrid_ES
<Madrid_ES> que?
<mimecar> usar el facto alguien cada vez que entra una persona
<mimecar> ese facto existe porque muchos usuarios sólo dicen "alguien?"
<Madrid_ES> mimecar: tu dijiste que hay que "preguntar directamente"..... "hi" no es una pregunta directa..
<mimecar> ...
<Madrid_ES> no es cierto??
<mimecar> es lo mismo un saludo que una pregunta?
<Madrid_ES> es lo mismo en que no es una "pregunta directa"
<n-iCe> uh?
<n-iCe> Solo saludé
<Madrid_ES> este canal no se dedica a saludos
<n-iCe> Ah, cállate.
<Madrid_ES> oye cabron! relajese
<mimecar> no hace falta que insultes
<Madrid_ES> mimecar: estoy aqui para ayudar con Ubuntu y practicar mi espanol
<Harpagornis> mimecar: siempre tan escricto, y a este no lo explusas?xd
<mimecar> de momento los temas no han tenido mucha relación con Ubuntu
<Madrid_ES> no veo porque no se puede hablar de temos no relacionados con Ubuntu..... si no hay conversacion de ubuntu porque no tener conversacion sobre otros temas?
<mimecar> porque son las normas del canal
<mimecar> este canal es sólo para soporte de Ubuntu, usa #ubuntu-es-cafe para las cosas que no sean de soporte
<kurama10> :o
<Madrid_ES> pues mimecar ayudamente entonces
<Madrid_ES> necesito configurar NSF en Ubuntu
<Madrid_ES> sabes hacerlo?
<mimecar> ya te ayuda ayer y dijiste que era un hacker y no te fiabas
<Madrid_ES> Nonstop Forwarding
<Harpagornis> Madrid_ES: pues si quieres aprender español, tu cumples con la primera difinición de cabrón según la rae, haces cosas pesadas y resultas molesto
<mimecar> Configuración de NFS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Madrid_ES> Harpagornis: el otro usuario me mando a callar... el me insulto primero
<Madrid_ES> mimecar: eso esta en ingles...
<mimecar> eso es un problema?
<Madrid_ES> adicionalmente eso no es NFS
<Madrid_ES> eso es Network Filesystem.... me hace falta Nonstop Forwarding
<Madrid_ES> NSF no NFS
<mimecar> ¿en que parte quieres configurar NSF?
<Madrid_ES> en que parte?
<Madrid_ES> en mi servidor
<Madrid_ES> no veo que quagga soporta NSF...
<Madrid_ES> sabes alguna otra manera de correrlo?
<Madrid_ES> conoces otra ruta para resolver esto?
<mimecar> en que paso te quedas http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075539 ?
<mimecar> pon la documentación que estas siguiendo
<Madrid_ES> mimecar: sabe usted de Cisco?
<mimecar> no
<n-iCe> HDMI ya debería estar perfeccionado en Ubuntu a estas alturas.
<Pyridine> URGENTE,, necesito ayuda
<n-iCe> Y por alguna razón hay un bug con flash player, al menos en chrome activando el audio en HDMI, que por cierto no viene activado por default.
<n-iCe> Pyridine: cuál es tu duda?
<Pyridine> he encendido ubuntu y no soy capaz a ver nada
<Pyridine> solo he sido capaz mediante buscar en carpetas del escritorio el Xchat
<n-iCe> apagalo e intenta de nuevo
<Pyridine> loi he hecho dos veces
<Pyridine> debe ser de nautilus o compiz
<Pyridine> pero nose usarlos,
<n-iCe> puedes cambiar de tty?
<mimecar> has lanzado xchat sin ver nada?
<Pyridine> cuando pongo compiz en terminal (crtol+alt+T)
<Pyridine> me pone::
<Pyridine> gulle@gulle-desktop:~$ compiz
<Pyridine> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core
<Pyridine> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core
<Pyridine> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<Pyridine> compiz (core) - Info: Stopping plugin: core
<mimecar> !paste Pyridine
<kubot> Pyridine: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> pega el texto en pastebin mientras
<Pyridine> http://pastebin.com/ciRQq0id
<Pyridine> ese es el texto que me aparece
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Pyridine> 13.10
<mimecar> el mensaje de "error" te dice que ya estas usando un gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> compiz --replace
<mimecar> si quieres que se cargue
<Pyridine> que pongo compiz --replace  para subsanar el error?
<Pyridine> http://pastebin.com/m7A8K3nY
<Pyridine> en eso se me ha quedado parado
<Pyridine> y sigo sin ver nada ahora mismo
<Pyridine> que hago???
<mimecar> en la pantalla tienes que ver cosas o no podrías poner los comandos no?
<Pyridine> con Cnt+alt+T he conseguido abrir el terminal y de ahí el Xchar
<Pyridine> Xchat
<mimecar> cómo ves lo que sale en xchat sin pantalla?
<Pyridine> porque solo me habre esa pantalla
<Pyridine> pero no tengo nada más en el escritorio
<Pyridine> no tengo accesos dirctos, ni barras de inicio
<mimecar> no es lo mismo no tener nada en la pantalla
<Pyridine> fondo de escritorio, Xchat y terminal
<mimecar> que no tener ventanas
<n-iCe> 's back
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si tiene el mismo problema
<n-iCe> mimecar: yo'
<n-iCe> mimecar: yo?
<mimecar> no, un usuario que ya ha salido del canal
<n-iCe> Oh, ok, gracias.
<Pyridine> hola, como puedo cambiar el tema de mi ratón???, porque hace un momento que se me ha puesto negro y no me gusta nada
<Pyridine> de nada
<Pyridine> no encuentro donde poder cambiarlo
<Pyridine> ¿?¿?
<mimecar> ya has arreglado el problema que tenías antes?
<Pyridine> si
<Pyridine> he tenido que buscar entre las carpetas el programa  de
<Pyridine> centro de aplicaciones
<Pyridine> e instalar nuevamente el compiz completo
<Pyridine> me ha llevado tiempo
<Pyridine> pero ahora tengo todo de nuevo
<Pyridine> jejej
<Pyridine> no obstante muchas gracias por la ayuda!!
<mimecar> los programas no se desinstalan solos
<mimecar> ¿has instalado algún programa que te haya quitado compiz?
<Pyridine> nose, porque he estado ayer mirando el programa de emerald
<Pyridine> que era parecido a compiz, no????
<mimecar> ¿has instalado emerald?
<Pyridine> hace unos años que no andaba con ubuntu. pero ahora que he conseguido reconocer la targerta de tv, lo maś seguro que me pase a ubuntu
<Pyridine> jejej
<Pyridine> no, no lo he encontrado emerald
<mimecar> Emerald es un proyecto que está acabado
<Pyridine> una pregunta, como puedo editar cosas en la carpeta: usr/share/icons
<Pyridine> ¿?
<Pyridine> porque no me deja
<n-iCe> sudo ?
<EnYel> hola
<EnYel> alguien con experiencia en linux puede ayudarme por favor
<EnYel> ?
<krytarik> !pregunta | EnYel
<EnYel> porfavor
<kubot> EnYel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<EnYel> ok
<EnYel> acabo de pasarme de windows a linux estudie como instalarlo y lo hice ubuntu pero solo me sale el fondo de escritorio
<EnYel> que debo hacer?
<EnYel> por favor ayudenme me interesa aprender este sofware se ve muy bn
<Pyridine> soy incapaz de poner tema al ratón
<n-iCe> EnYel: instalaste linux, ubuntu y solo sale el fondo de escritorio?
<Pyridine> me está de clor negro muy feo
<EnYel> se eso sucede
<n-iCe> Pyridine: quieres cambiar el puntero?
<n-iCe> EnYel: reinstalalo, qué cd estás usando?
<n-iCe> Pyridine: gksudo nautilus /usr/share/icons
<EnYel> ubuntu 13.10
<EnYel> dvd r
<n-iCe> EnYel: intenta reinstalando, debe funcionar
<n-iCe> El live cd te funciona bien?
<EnYel> ya lo reinstale y sigue igual
<EnYel> 2 veces
<n-iCe> quitas windows e instalas ubuntu encima?
<EnYel> creo que mi pc no acepta linux
<EnYel> es eso posible?
<n-iCe> el live cd funciona?
<Pyridine> El enlace «index.theme» está roto. ¿Quiere moverlo a la papelera?
<EnYel> muy lento
<Pyridine> es lo que me sale
<n-iCe> Mira Pyridine http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/05/cambiar-el-cursor-o-puntero-del-raton.html
<n-iCe> EnYel: pues qué características tiene esa pc
<EnYel> n-ice mi video es intgrado
<EnYel> eso lleva a algun error?
<EnYel> video del motherboard
<Pyridine> que hago???
<EnYel> dell optiplex gx270
<EnYel> procesadro petmtium 4 2.8
<EnYel> ram 512
<n-iCe> Pyridine: leer lo que te mandé
<n-iCe> EnYel: pues, lo que haría en tu lugar es bajar lubuntu y tratar
<n-iCe> ver si jala más rápido
<EnYel> disco 40 gb
<Pyridine> me da error: http://pastebin.com/6r8HGeiJ
<n-iCe> EnYel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<EnYel> es que me han dicho que ubunto es mas completo es cierto eso?
<EnYel> quiero que tenga mucho aplicaciones para disfrutarlas
<n-iCe> EnYel: ubuntu es más pesado y necesita más características.
<n-iCe> Usa lubunut e instala lo que tu quieras
<EnYel> ok
<n-iCe> lubuntu, lo que hay en Ubuntu lo puedes instalar en lubuntu
<EnYel> puedo instalar xubuntu o kubuntu?
<n-iCe> sí
<n-iCe> también, a mi me gusta lubuntu por eso te lo recomendé
<mimecar> kubuntu no
<n-iCe> es igual de pesado
<EnYel> ok
<EnYel> y xubuntu?
<n-iCe> sí
<EnYel> es ligero?
<EnYel> pues si me dices que lubuntu corre cosas de ubuntu lo instalare
<Pyridine> a mi me pone en el cursor: ERROR http://pastebin.com/6r8HGeiJ
<EnYel> cual lubuntu debo instalar ,alguna version  especifica?
<n-iCe> Pyridine: ni idea, nunca he tratado de cambiar el puntero, me gustan los que vienen pro defecto.
<n-iCe> EnYel: te di el link
<EnYel> a ok gracias
<n-iCe> mimecar: tú usas ubuntu? si sí con qué desktop?
<Pyridine> Alfin lo he conseguido
<Pyridine> genial
<Pyridine> jejejej
<n-iCe> :)
<Pyridine> si alguien quiere saber como se hace y como se cambian los temas del cursor, puedo explicar como
<Pyridine> sjejejej
<mimecar> n-iCe, uso ubuntu server en una máquina virtual
<n-iCe> y de host?
<n-iCe> Win?
<mimecar> Fedora
<n-iCe> mimecar: sabes, se supone mis drivers de la tarjeta estpan instalados, pero siento los efectos están bien lentos, alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿estas usando un driver libre o privativo?
<n-iCe> mimecar: ni idea
<n-iCe> no tengo la app que existía antes de drivers
<n-iCe> cómo checo
<mimecar> mira en las opciones del centro de software
<mimecar> pero estarás usando el libre
<n-iCe> y cuál debería
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesites
<mimecar> si te va lento prueba con el privativo (si existe)
<n-iCe> que funcione
<n-iCe> no propiertary driveres are in use, eso dice
<mimecar> estas con el libre
<n-iCe> no additional drivers available
<Pyridine> esto es una mierda de Ubuntu
<mimecar> ?
<Pyridine> es imposible con esto..... he conseguido cambiar el tema del ratón en las aplicaciones, pero cuando paso por encima del escritorio pasa al tema negro pocho
<Pyridine> que para cuando está ocupao aparece un reloj de pulsera negro como si fuera de los 80's
<Pyridine> que m....
<Pyridine> a este paso me paso a win
<Pyridine> jope
<mimecar> si no quieres problemas, hazlo
<mimecar> a partir de W7 puedes usarlo
<Pyridine> estoy ya 3 horas intentando cambiar el tema del ratón y es imposible
<Pyridine> la gracia de esto es que si paso el ratón por Firefox, el ratón es normal, pero si paso el ratón por el escritorio cambia a negro
<mimecar> el escritorio está usando aceleración 3D, firefox no
<mimecar> ¿seguro que tienes el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop instalado?
<Pyridine> y que es eso???
<Pyridine> no entiendo eso
<Pyridine> soy novato
<mimecar> puedes ser novato
<mimecar> pero las cosas no se desinstalan cosas
<mimecar> y que te desaparezca unity y todo compiz, no es normal
<mimecar> abre una consola e instala ubuntu-desktop => sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pyridine> no se ha instalado nada, dice que está todo instalado
<Pyridine> :S
<Pyridine> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 4 no actualizados
<mimecar> entonces tienes todos los paquetes que necesita el sistema instalados
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y comprueba si aparece el mismo problema
<Pyridine> ya estoy aquí, si entro en sesión de invitado, el icono es normal, solo tengo el problema aquí!!!!
<mimecar> entonces es un problema de configuración del usuario, no de ubuntu
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y pasa las cosas del antiguo
<Pyridine> pero al crear nuevo usuario, lo de super usuario no será el mismo???
<Pyridine> porque al instalar el ubuntu puse la info de este perfil
<mimecar> puedes añadir el usuario nuevo para que use sudo
<Pyridine> y puedo quitar este peril para tener solo el nuevo????
<Pyridine> o reiniciar la config del perfil????
<mimecar> deja el antiguo un tiempo
<Pyridine> NADA, imposible crear un nuevo perfil
<Pyridine> porque no se abre el programilla
<Pyridine> se queda parado
<Pyridine> y no va
<Pyridine> y ni tansiquiera ahora tengo audio
<Pyridine> jooooo******
<sv503> tengo una p4 a 2.4ghz y cuando instalo ubuntu 12.04 y descarga las actualizaciones y las empieza a instalar se congela
<sv503> usa una mother intel
<sv503> y no puedo instalar otras distro porq la parte grafica no la instala
<sv503> nadie?...ok
<kal_> hola, ayuda con la pantalla, solo tengo una resolucion...hay alguna solucion para esta tarjeta? sis 771-671
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-19
 * x-mint  buenas
<x-mint> buenas, SSL en freenode bajo irssi ?
<x3_iVaN> así es
<x3_iVaN> así lo uso yo
<x3_iVaN> freenode -> conexión ssl -> irssi proxy -> conexion ssl -> irssi cliente
<x3_iVaN> así lo uso yo
<x-mint> x3_iVaN: en irssi, sabes como hacerlo ?
<x3_iVaN> En la config , sección del server, use_ssl = "yes"
<x3_iVaN> o algo así
<x3_iVaN> espera te lo digo exacto
<x3_iVaN>     address = "chat.freenode.net";
<x3_iVaN>     chatnet = "freenode";
<x3_iVaN>     port = "6697";
<x3_iVaN>     password = "";
<x3_iVaN>     use_ssl = "yes";
<x-mint> funciono x3_iVaN
<x-mint> gracias !!
<x3_iVaN> de nada
<x3_iVaN> :-D
 * xoan buenas
<n-iCe> cómo puedo desactivar los efectos que trae Ubuntu?
<Cumaxo> hola , como puedo instalar los drivers de nvidia en mi msi ge60 ? tengo una intel HD 4600 integrada tambien
<Cumaxo> la grafica es una gtx 765M
<manel2020> Hola buenas noches
<manel2020> Tengo una pregunta un poco peculiar.. y busco una orientacion de como podria resolverlo (algun sitio donde encontrar informacion)
<manel2020> Tengo un sistema con 2 pantallas.
<manel2020> Me gustaria saber como podria hacer para mantener o salvar las aplicaciones en los distintos escritorios (cada escritorio 2 pantallas)
<manel2020> Ya que lo que me ocurre es que tengo que recomponer todo , se queda todo en el pantalla 1 escritorio 1
<manel2020> En el mejor de los casos
<manel2020> que es cuando uso varios navegadores
<manel2020> Gracias
<zerick> y si pones en modo suspendido para no apagar tu PC ? :P
<Cumaxo> alguien sabe lo de la grafica?
<manel2020> el modo suspendido/hibernacion no es lo mas "inteligente" aunque si resolveria esa cuestion,
<manel2020> No se cual es la incidencia Cumaxo..
<Cumaxo> hola , como puedo instalar los drivers de nvidia en mi msi ge60 ? tengo una intel HD 4600 integrada tambien
<Cumaxo> la grafica es una gtx 765M
<manel2020> ¿no hay post en el foro sobre como instalar los drivers?
<Cumaxo> y me dijeron en el canal Ubuntu que hiciese en consola lo de nvidia -prime creo que era... me brickeó la instalacion y al intentar arrancar Ubuntu , se me quedaba la pantalla en negro y ya esta
<Cumaxo> esque tengo grafica dual , ademas con Nvidia optimus creo
<manel2020> No veo por aqui a gente que se que ha resuelto esos problemas, si no ya te habrian dicho algo
<Cumaxo> ya veo... tendre que esperar o algo ... o irme al canal en ingles aver que me dicen
<Cumaxo> muchas gracias...
<manel2020> Cosillas asi para tratar de encontrar una solucion alternativa , ok? (lo de la grafica poco te puedo ayudar)
<Cumaxo> ;-)
<manel2020> Alguien sabe conoce, algun termino que me ayude a buscar algun tipo de solucion ?? multipantallas y escritorios no me ayudan demasiado...
<manel2020> Encontre "como poner fondos"  en cada pantalla...
<manel2020> pero como "almacenar" la composicion de aplicaciones y ventanas ... ..
<manel2020> no encuentro nada
<manel2020> por otro lado encuentro como activar quitar espacios de trabajo...
<zerick> manel2020, http://gomix.fedora-ve.org/projects/fedobetatest/wiki/Dwm
<manel2020> gracias, voy a ver ese enlace.
<manel2020> valla , le has dado justo en el clavo
<manel2020> muchas gracias.
<n-iCe> Hola amigos, tengo un gran problema.
<n-iCe> Cuando corro el Ubuntu 13.10 en mi usb live, corre rapidisimo, pero ya que lo instalo, me va lenton los efectos de las ventanas y eso es lento, que podra ser
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-20
<Piridine> buenos días atodos
<geek_jose> buen dia Piridine
 * x-mint  buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<x-mint> buenas !
<Guest80616> hola recuperar grub o instalar grub estoy en live cd
<Guest80616> nesesito comando para recuperar grub o instalar grub
<Guest80616> mi disco es /dev/sda1
<x-mint> Guest80616: aqui tienes una guia -> http://linuxzone.es/how-to-guia-para-recuperar-grub/
<x-mint> se fue xDD
<x3_iVaN> x-mint: pues que se ponga un tapón!
<x-mint> xD
<z4sk4> buenas hace unos dias puse aki una duda de como redirigir desde apche  auna subred dominio:puerto
<z4sk4> sinq ue apreciera el peurto
<z4sk4> lo he conseguido
<z4sk4> por si a alguien le vale... redirigi el virtualhost al una ruta local y de ahi redirigi al puerto, de tal forma que en la url ya no sale el puerto
<pirulinux> navogando: hola
<joaquin_> Hola
<joaquin_> tengo la siguiente linea http://pastebin.com/u5mbvwhn este carácter  '  ocupo cambiarlo por  \' en toda la oración pero no puedo cambiar los que estan fuera del texto
<mimecar> ese insert me parece que no es correcto..
<mimecar> ¿cómo quieres hacer el cambio?
<joaquin_> Expediente de matrimonio civil de D\'Acosta,
<mimecar> ya, pero eso es una línea solo, muchas de ese estilo...?
<joaquin_> por eso lo quiero cambiar pero tengo como 10 archivos con el mismo problema tengo que cambiar el ' que se encuentra de los textos
<mimecar> tendrás que usar expresiones regulares para modificarlo
<joaquin_> se que lo puedo hacer con grep, pero no se como realizar la exprecion regular para hacerlo
<mimecar> ¿cuantos registros tienes en esos archivos?
<joaquin_> tengo 10 archivos de136221
<joaquin_> tengo 10 archivos de 136221 registros cada uno
<mimecar> gedit me parece que tiene un plugin para expresiones regulares
<deb> for i in *; do sed "s/\'///g" $i; done
<mimecar> deb, con el formato que tiene, no le funcionará eso
<deb> for i in *; do sed "s/D'Acosta/DAcosta/g" $i; done
<deb> no miere el paste, ok, cambia D'Acosta completo x X
<deb> hacer un for loop por cada archivo en ese directorio, por ejemplo seria algo asi
<deb> for i in *.sql; do sed "s/D'Acosta/DAcosta/g" $i; done
<mimecar> genera bien la expresión regular
<mimecar> aparte, lo que quiere hacer no es quitar el ' sino que no se modifique la sentencia del insert
<joaquin_> esto tan solo es un ejemplo http://pastebin.com/u5mbvwhn pero tengo demasiados cambios por hacer
<joaquin_> me gusta el for que se esta haciendo
<deb> joaquin_,  mkdir sql; cp *.sql sql/*.sql-bk; for i in *.sql; do sed "s/D'Acosta/DAcosta/g" $i; done
<deb> fijate si te sirve, sino ...tienes un backup in sql
<mimecar> deb, el apóstrofe se tiene que mantener
<deb> ah ya
<deb> joaquin_,  mkdir sql; cp *.sql sql/*.sql-bk; for i in *.sql; do sed "s/D'Acosta/D\'Acosta/g" $i; done
<joaquin_> deb, tengo que cambiar el ' que aparece en el texto y remplazar por \'
<deb> eso mantiene apostrofe y tambien sirve para sql syntax
<deb> exacto, pero lo de acosta ...ya que no quieres todos los apostrofes '' , porque si no vaz a joder tu syntax sql, quieres agarrar toda la palabra y meterle \' por ejemplo en acosta
<deb> en sql syntax necesitas especificar un ' con '' si no te dara syntax error
<deb> en sql syntax necesitas especificar un ' con \' si no te dara syntax error
<joaquin_> exacto
<mimecar> genera expresiones regulares
<mimecar> o sustituye las pocas letras que se contraen y hazlo a lo bestia
<pirulinux> como se llama el paquete para el imppnt pet sis    mejor conosido como iprecion de pantalla en debian 6
<deb> pirulinux, scrot o gnome-screenshot ?
<pirulinux> deb: mil gracias
<deb> pirulinux, gnome-screenshot --interactive
<deb> tambien si deseas el gui
<pirulinux> ya esta listo gracias deb
<joaquin_> [0-9a-zA-Z] como puedo incluir en esta  expresión  que tambien busque el caracter '
<mimecar> tienes que buscar letra , ' y letra
<mimecar> con espacios por en medio, no tiene que actuar si hay comas cerca
<mimecar> joaquin_, sigue en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<joaquin_> mimecar, gracias
<joaquin_> deb++
<joaquin_> mimecar++
<guye> buenas noches chic@s
<Piridine> hola a todos
<kurama10> Piridine: hola
<Piridine> ktal todos
<Piridine> ktal todos
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Guest88524>  #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> test
<Patero-ng> hola
<Patero-ng> alguno de ustedes quisiera ablar de google galss
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-21
<x-mint> buenas !!
<x-mint> Buenas, sabeis si usando "Tor" como navegador se pueden ver videos de youtube y demas ?
<Guest98923> hola
<Guest98923> quien me puede ayudar
<Guest98923> e actualizado mi xfce de 4.8 a 4.10 pero no se si el paquete xfce-utils debe instalarse
 * x-mint  buenas tardes
<Lopulus> hay alguna manera de ver en forma binaria las imagenes de una camara web?
<buenaventura> ver en forma binaria?
<Lopulus> si, va que se yo, quiero ver de comparar dos imagenes
<Lopulus> buenaventura, se comprende mas o menos?
<buenaventura> Lopulus: para ver si son iguales, basta un diff
<buenaventura> si es algo más complejo, no sé
<Lopulus> Algunos botones en firefox no me funcionan
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-22
<AndroUser> Hola??
<AndroUser> Hay alguien?
<AndroUser> Hola??
<x-mint> no
<x-mint> xD
<x-mint> pregunta directamente al canal
<AndroUser> Buenas
<AndroUser> Tengo un problema con la red
<AndroUser> Mi ubuntu no la detecta
<x-mint> wifi o cable
<AndroUser> Siempre funcionó pero hoy al reiniciarlo me salto el mensaje de : waiting for network
<AndroUser> Cable
<AndroUser> Siguiendo algunos consejos creo que he cometido un error al borrar network-manager
<x-mint> claro
<AndroUser> El router tiene el led del cable activado
<x-mint> reinstala
<AndroUser> El que?
<AndroUser> No puedo
<AndroUser> No tengo red
<x-mint> busca en synaptic
<x-mint> tiene que estar
<AndroUser> Ahh
<AndroUser> Hmm
<AndroUser> Fallo al obtener http;//...
<AndroUser> No se pudo resllver <<es.archive.ubuntu.com>>
<x-mint> no tiene el cd o el usb con el que lo instalaste
<AndroUser> Con el que instalé ubuntu?
<x-mint> sip
<AndroUser> No..
<x-mint> deberia de estar alli
<AndroUser> Pero aun así
<AndroUser> Antes de borrarlo no me detectaba la red
<x-mint> uhmm
<x-mint> estonces
<x-mint> y el ifconfig que te dice ?
<x-mint> escribe en terminal ifconfig
<Biblioclasta> AndroUser puedes hacer ifconfig en la máquina que tiene el problema y decirnos que sale
<AndroUser> Sudo ifconfig -a :
<x-mint> escribe solo "ifconfig" en una terminal
<AndroUser> "la orden ifconfig está disponible en sbin/ifconfig
<AndroUser> La orden no se pudo encontrar porque /sbin no se ja incluido en la variabke de path
<x-mint> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<x-mint> escribe eso
<AndroUser> Y poner #??
<x-mint> no entiendo
<x-mint> puedes escribir " sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces " en terminal
<AndroUser> Okeu
<x-mint> bien te saldra un archivo de texto
<AndroUser> Si
<x-mint> que pone
<x-mint> nada ?
<AndroUser> Auto lo
<x-mint> vale
<AndroUser> Iface lo inet loopback
<x-mint> debajo de eso
<AndroUser> #auto dsl-provider
<x-mint> pon
<x-mint> auto eth0
<AndroUser> #iface dsl-provider inet app
<x-mint> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<AndroUser> Debajo d la segunda linea?
<x-mint> mira
<x-mint> mejor borralo todo
<x-mint> y escribe
<x-mint> auto eth0
<x-mint> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<x-mint> guarda el archivo
<x-mint> y lo cierras
<AndroUser> Solo eso?
<x-mint> si
<x-mint> guarda y cierra
<AndroUser> Okey
<AndroUser> Hecho
<x-mint> ves al terminal y escribe
<x-mint> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AndroUser> Okey
<x-mint> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<x-mint> a ver si funciona
<AndroUser> :D
<AndroUser> Esta descargando
<x-mint> ok
<AndroUser> Eso es bueno :D
<x-mint> luego
<x-mint> usas gnome
<x-mint> ?
<AndroUser> No
<AndroUser> Creo k no
<x-mint> bueno
<AndroUser> Si isar gnome se elije al entrar yo eligo ubuntu
<x-mint> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<x-mint> te sale el icono de la red ?
<AndroUser> No
<AndroUser> Pero ya vuelvo a tener el manager
<x-mint> vale era eso
<AndroUser> :D
<x-mint> entonces ya te funca la red
<x-mint> puedes entrar en internet
<x-mint> y todo eso
<AndroUser> No
<AndroUser> Reinicio?
<x-mint> prueba
<x-mint> que distribucion usas ?
<AndroUser> Funcionaaa :D
<nattyanon> x mint
<nattyanon> gracias :D
<x-mint> enga
<x-mint> piro al sobre
<x-mint> t luego !
<nattyanon> jajaj
<nattyanon> okeey muchas gracias!!!
<Patero-ng> hola precioso
<Patero-ng> hola tengo un problema y necesito que me digan como accelerar mi caja de pandora
 * x-mint  t luego !
<successus> salud
<Keil> http://miblogbydefault.blogspot.com.es/search/label/Hackers
<Keil> http://miblogbydefault.blogspot.com.es/search/label/Hackers
<Patero-ng> hola
<Patero-ng> aun tengo ubuntu 10.04 es lindo y me gusta nadar
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-23
<felix__> saludos
<felix__> tengo un problema
<felix__> hay gente conectada?
<felix__> gente de linux
<felix__> alguien me esta leiendo?
<felix__> hola me sale un error k dice k tengo el disco lleno como lo soluciono?
<felix__> y quiero instalar programas necesito borrar todo lo que el sistema no utiliza que debo hacer?
<felix__> porfavor ayudarme
<Gus81> Hola, una consulta, Ubuntu se cualga cuando se suspende la PC, uso Ubuntu 13.10 64 Bits, Intel Core i7 2.8, 4 GB RAM DDR3 1333 Mhz (creo), Nvidia GTS 250 1 GB RAM, cual puede ser el problema?
<Tiffon> nas
<Xiguanda> alguno de vosotros me podria explicar porque se me queda el ordenador bloqueado del todo o como puedo averiguar la causa?? bloqueado me refiero a no poder hacer nada, ni ctrl+alt+supr, ni ctrl+alt+f1, ratón sin movimiento, unica opción apagar desde el botón de encendido 5seg porque tiene batería, por cierto buenos dias a todos q no he dicho na
<Xiguanda> nada más encender ya me aparece que hay un problema, cancelar o reportar el problema y la versión q tngo 13.10 64bits
<Lopulus> Un consulta : cual es la alternativa al project de windows?
<maca> Al project de windows?
<maca> desconozco qué es, Lopulus
<Lopulus> aja...
<maca> eso tampoco me explica qué es un project, Lopulus
<maca> especifica, di  más detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. Por que así a secas... poca cosa podemos hacer.
<Lopulus> es una plicacioon de office que va controlando lo que has programado para hacer en un determinado tiempo
<maca> cómo? de Microsoft Office?? Pones una programación para que en Office escriba en un determinado momento??
<maca> Lopulus, buscas algo como esto? http://www.projectlibre.org/
<maca> Este otro, Planner, https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Apps/Planner?action=show&redirect=Planner
<Lopulus> maca, si, asi es... tan sencillo como eso
<Lopulus> es para programar trabajos... en una empresa por ejemplo
<maca> ok
<maca> pero has visto mis enlaces?
<maca> y... te vale alguno de ello?
<Lopulus> no vi nada
<Lopulus> se bme desconecto
<Lopulus> maca,
<maca> ok
<maca> espera
<maca> te paso de nuevo
<maca> http://www.projectlibre.org/
<maca> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planner
<Lopulus> gracias maca . veo que instalo
<maca> ok
<maca> de nada
<manuel> buenas tardes
<manuel> alguien utiliza kubuntu?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<manuel> he borrado el directorio /home/manuel/.kde para volver a tener el escritorio tal y como viene por defecto en KDE
<manuel> mejor dicho
<manuel> para tenerlo como viene por defecto en kubuntu 13.10
<manuel> he logrado restablecerlo todo salvo el trozo de cristal transparente donde se pueden añadir lanzadores de aplicacion
<mimecar> también se guardan cosas en .local
<mimecar> el trozo de cristal es el panel?
<manuel> si exacto un panel
<mimecar> puedes crear uno pulsando el botón derecho sobre el escritorio
<manuel> pero ese panel se mantiene pegado siempre al borde de la pantalla, el que yo digo lo puedes poner en el centro del escritorio
<mimecar> ¿quieres una vista de carpeta en el escritorio?
<manuel> no mimemcar, yo lo utilizo para crear lanzadores de aplicacion, no para ver carpetas
<mimecar> KDE tiene el panel y después la vista de carpeta
<mimecar> si la oibes que apunte al eswcritorio se pueden poner aplicaciones
<manuel> que es la vista de carpeta?
<mimecar> si la pones
<mimecar> un widget de kde
<manuel> voy a probar
<manuel> no tengo el widget vista de carpeta. ¿un widget es un elemento grafico verdad?
<mimecar> botón derecho, añadir...
<mimecar> viene de serie con KDE
<manuel> sí, así lo he hecho, pero no aparece
<mimecar> te sale el listado de widgets en la parte inferior de la pantalla?
<manuel> sí. bandeja de sistema, ahora suena, actividades, reloj binario, etc etc
<mimecar> ahí lo tienes que tener
<manuel> eso es lo que me esta rayando porque he leido que viene en los widgets pero yo he buscado en todos los que trae y no aparece
<manuel> espera
<manuel> he sacado uno que pone "carpetas" y me sale un panel con mi directorio home/manuel
<manuel> yo quiero exactamente eso, pero vacio
<mimecar> entra en las propiedades del widget y pon como ruta el escritorio
<manuel> ya está muchas gracias mimecar, eso era
<mimecar> ok
 * x-mint  buenas !
<manuel> tengo otro pequeño problema.
<manuel> no suenan las notificaciones de sistema
<manuel> alguna pista de dónde hay que tocar
<manuel> me explico mejor.
<manuel> tengo kubuntu 13.10 y las notificaciones del sistema no suenan.
<manuel> el audio está bien pues veo peliculas, escucho musica con amarok, youtube, vamos que funciona el audio
<manuel> pero cuando estoy configurando los sonidos en "preferencias de sistema->configuración de las notificaciones de sistema" no suenan los ficheros de audio
<manuel> como los ficheros de audio son .ogg he instalado ubuntu-restricted-extras, pero sigue sin funcionar
<Piridine> Si alguien necesita configurar en Ubuntu su targeta de tv, yo lo he conseguido con mi AverMedia A16D
<Piridine> por si quereis ayuda
<Piridine> :D
<Piridine> manuel, te puedo ayudar
<Piridine> estas?
<Gus81> Hola, una consulta, Ubuntu se cualga cuando se suspende la PC, uso Ubuntu 13.10 64 Bits, Intel Core i7 2.8, 4 GB RAM DDR3 1333 Mhz (creo), Nvidia Gforce GTS 250 1 GB RAM, cual puede ser el problema?
<Piridine> sudo apt-get update
<Piridine> haber si actualiza los repositorios y así haber si se soluciona
<Gus81> ya lo hice, tengo el sistema actualizado, me pasaba lo mismo con Kubuntu 13.04 y 13.10 y ahora con Ubuntu 13.10
<Piridine> gconf-editor
<Piridine> después desmarca la casilla lock_enabled
<mimecar> no consigues nada actualizando los repositorios
<elempa> auxilio ... cuando abro el navegador firefox (no tengo otro) se cuelga la compu poniendo toda la pantalla en rayas diagonales de dos o tres colores. tiene placa base descripción: Placa base producto: N68-VS3 UCC  fabricante: ASRock
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<elempa> 1310
<elempa> le quité los efectos a ver si mejoraba y sigue igual
<elempa> puse gnome sin efectos + gnome-panel
<elempa> se cuelga de la misma manera
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<elempa> si
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<elempa> es ubuntu de 64bits
<elempa> display          descripción: VGA compatible controller          producto: C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]          fabricante: NVIDIA Corporation          id físico: d          información del bus: pci@0000:00:0d.0          versión: a2 anchura: 64 bits
<mimecar> si pegas texto en el canal te silenciará el bot
<mimecar> ¿estas usando el driver libre o el privativo?
<elempa> si pegue pero hice que saliera todo en una sola linea
<elempa> el bot reciona con los saltos de linea
<elempa> reacciona*
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal por favor
<mimecar> con decir el nombre de la tarjeta gráfica es suficiente
<elempa> GeForce 7025 será?
<mimecar> sí, estas usando el driver libre o el privativo?
<elempa> lo defaulteado por instalacion ni idea
<elempa> supongo que ubuntu usara libres al instalar
<x-mint> lspci | grep VGA
<x-mint> para saber tu grafica
<mimecar> comprueba si tu tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu
<elempa> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2) lo copie a manopla vale?
<elempa> y cómo hago eso?
<elempa>  que sitio tiene ese listado si existe de compatibilidades?
<mimecar> modelo de tarjeta + ubuntu 13.10
<mimecar> en google
<elempa> ok
<elempa> :'( espero no se cuelgue (porque no es siempre...qe abro firefox, pero si siempre que firefox esta abierto)
<mimecar> ¿te pasaba lo mismo con el live usb?
<elempa> se colgo de una
<elempa> intentare instalar midori y usare eso a ver que va
<mimecar> ¿te pasaba lo mismo con el live usb?
<elempa> SI
<mimecar> tenías el problema con el live usb y has instalado esa versión de Ubuntu?
<elempa> intenté la instalacion como cinco veces hasta que se dejo instalar
<mimecar> eso es unan indicación de que ualgo no funciona
<elempa> y beno soy insistenete ja
<mimecar> si el problema depende de la tarjeta gráfica, cualquier navegador que use aceleración dará problemas
<elempa> le habia quitado la aceleracion a firefox, y me seguia dando el problema...
<mimecar> consigue un navegador que no se cuelgue y busca incompatibilidades
<elempa> sisi estoy en midori
<elempa> http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<mimecar> no es para tu versión
<ignacio|here> Hola a todos
<ignacio|here> Necesito ayuda :P
<ignacio|here1> (19:36:34) ignacio|here: Hola a todos
<ignacio|here1> (19:36:37) ignacio|here: Necesito ayuda :P
<ignacio|here1> (19:36:48) ignacio|here: Resulta que no puedo redimensionar mi disco en el live cd de Lubuntu 13.10
<mimecar> ignacio|here1, usa pastebin para pegar texto
<ignacio|here1> mimecar: lo siento, perdi conexion segun lubuntu
<ignacio|here1> mimecar: dodne subo imagenes?
<mimecar> usa imagebin
<ignacio|here1> ook
<ignacio|here1> bueno
<ignacio|here1> http://imagebin.org/295237
<ignacio|here1> Ese error tengo :( Yo solo quiero redimensionar mi disco
<mimecar> primero, haz hecho un backup de los datos del disco en un disco externo?
<mimecar> has hecho
<ignacio|here1> Si ya tengo todo
<ignacio|here1> Pero noq uiero perder mi windows
<mimecar> siempre hay riesgo de perder cosas
<mimecar> has leído el mensaje de error que te dice lo que falta?
<mimecar> si tienes windows, redimensiona desde Windows, es más rápido
<ignacio|here1> mimecar: si, ya tengo instalado todo, pero sigue igual
<ignacio|here1> Puedo redimensionar en la particion de windows?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> claro
<ignacio|here1> :Oç
<ignacio|here1> Bueno vuelvo en unr ato entonces
<YukiAmano> hola a todos
<ignacio|here> intentando..
<maca> hola
<ignacio|here> como redimensiono :P
<mimecar> usa las herramientas de Windows o gestores de particiones
<ignacio|here> mimecar: seguro que puedo redimensionar usando la partición?
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic
<ignacio|here> ok
<ignacio|here> mimecar: gracias, instalando!
<Gus81> Hola, una consulta, Ubuntu se cualga cuando se suspende la PC, uso Ubuntu 13.10 64 Bits, Intel Core i7 2.8, 4 GB RAM DDR3 1333 Mhz (creo), Nvidia Gforce GTS 250 1 GB RAM, cual puede ser el problema?
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-16
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> estas usando whiskers-menu?
<gabriel_> no sé
<GridCube> es el menu clasico de xfce o el nuevo?
<gabriel_> no sé. Uso el que venía instalado en la distro esta de ubuntu studio
<gabriel_> Creo que es el clásico. El otro es ese que parece que estás usando un teléfono?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> eso es unity de mainbuntu
<GridCube> ni idea gabriel_, fijate si esta oculto con alacarte
<gabriel_> ahh tenés razón ya lo ubico
<gabriel_> ejecuto alacarte en terminal?
<gabriel_> ahí lo probé. En esa lista es que está tildado.
<GridCube> mmhm no se
<GridCube> no uso wine tanto :P y en whiskers aparece de una
<gabriel_> Bueno gracias igual. Ya por lo menos solucione lo otro. Gracias.
<GridCube> de nah
<str_> Hola, instalé owncloud en ubuntu server la version 7 a traves de el repositorio de owncloud para ubuntu, y ha estado funcionando bien hasta hace poco que se actualizó a la última versión, la 8 desde entonces no tengo acceso a administración, al intentar ejecutar directamente desde el servidor me lanza el siguiente error PHP Fatal error:  Class 'OC_Util' not found in /var/www/owncloud/settings/admin.php on line 8
<str_> tengo acceso a todo excepto a el apartado de administración de owncloud
<blackangelpr> str_ dice que no esta el archivo buscastes manual mente haber?
<roger_35> hola
 * merrick  B.días
<Xago_> hola muchachos, buenos dias
<Xago_> quiero consultarles si alguien tiene resuelto el tema de drivers para los multi touchopad
<Xago_> tengo un ACER Aspire, que lo único que no me quiere funcionar hasta ahora es ese dispositivo
<Xago_> el mouse USB externo, anda bien!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Xago_> erAbuelo, hola
<Xago_> erAbuelo, sabes de algo así? ...--->
<Xago_> tengo un ACER Aspire, que lo único que no me quiere funcionar hasta ahora es ese dispositivo
<Xago_> alguien tiene resuelto el tema de drivers para los multi touchopad
<Xago_> multi touchpad
<Xago_> alguien tiene resuelto el tema de drivers para los multi touchpad? tengo un ACER Aspire, que lo único que no me quiere funcionar hasta ahora es ese dispositivo. El mouse usb externo, funciona bien.
<Xago_> era en ese orden :P
<fiodor> hola a todos
<fiodor> por favor alguien me puede ayudar a instalar el driver de una impresora lexmark z645 en ubuntu? Gracias.
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> re
<Dinosaurio> Buenas.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<erAbuelo> ciao
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-17
<Arno> hola
<ivedci89> buenas noces
<Adrian__> Hola que jacee
<antonio_> hola
<Rafa_> hola
<rocko> hello
<root> qe pasaaaa
<Adrian__> Hola
<Cradamy> wow
<Cradamy> ops?
 * merrick  B. días.
<Lopulus> hola gente: hay algun soft para calcular y diseñar camaras frigorificas?
<Lopulus> hola gente: hay algun soft para calcular y diseñar camaras frigorificas?
<GridNet> no creo
<nigro8b> diseño en general o diseño especificamente camaras frigorificas??
<GridNet> especificamente
<GridNet> puede que haya pero talves seria privativo
<Xago> Hola gente linda!!!
<Xago> de nuevo por acá, queriendo saber quién puede pasarme el driver que me permita hacer funcionar el multi touchpad en un laptop ACER Aspire
<blackangelpr> quizas esto te ayude Xago http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2020719&page=5
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno dias a todos
<Coihue> alooo genti 0/
<ivedci89-desktop> hola a todos, a parte de salvar el /home en otra particion? qué otras carpetas puedo separar en particiones para conservar programas instalados en caso de tener que formatear y reinstalar el sistema?????
<Coihue> Gente, buenas tardes!
<blackangelpr> saludos
<Coihue> Me hice adicto al minetest
<Coihue> pase tres dias jugandolo O_O
<successus> salud o/
<Lopulus> GridNet, diseño en general.
<Lopulus> con respecto a las camaras frigorificas
<GridCube> ni idea lo siento Lopulus
<Lopulus> gracias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<xavi_> Hola
<Coihue> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-18
<blackangelpr> alguien tiene problemas al correr vmware ?  http://postimg.org/image/s5o2nklnz/
<Alberto> ...
<Rafa__> :*
<Guest48934> :s
<Guest48934> :S
<usuario> holaa
<Lora> hhh
<Rafa__> aquí no es coñ
<Rafa__> coño*
<usuario> rajamanta
 * merrick  buenas.
<Tiffon> nas
<Tiffon> alguno de por estos lares utiliza o ha montado z-push?
<Xago_> hola alguien ha resuelto el tema del multi touchpad en Acer Aspire E15? :(
<Xago_> no me reconoce, con ningún procedimiento de ajuste de parámetros o carga de drivers adicionales. Nada
<Xago_> Intento cargar el Windows 7 y antes de intentar instalarlo, el touchpad funciona.
<Xago_> dónde podría estar el inconveniente?
<GridCube> !multitouch
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'multitouch'.
<GridCube> !touch
<kubot> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Xago_> multi touchpad es el mouse integrado de un laptop que no tiene botones. Similar a los de Apple
<blackangelpr> Xago, dejame buscar en la internet pero muchos han tenido problemas eso pasa cuando los que haces las computadoras se ponen muy creativos y el sitema que usan no es estandar
<blackangelpr> un minuto
<Xago> blackangelpr, gracias
<successus> salud
<blackangelpr> Xago, puedes abrir el terminal y poner:    uname -r
<blackangelpr> copia lo que sale
<blackangelpr> aparentemente hicieron un parche desde el kernel  3.16.0.28.38  hacia arriba
<Xago> blackangelpr, el tema es que he probado con ubuntu, Mint, OpenSuse y Centos
<blackangelpr> Xago, si por que la mayoria no utiliza kernels muy nuevos de hay es que surgen los "drivers" de los equipos
<blackangelpr> Xago,  uname -r     en el terminal haber que kernel usas
<blackangelpr> !kernel | Xago
<kubot> Xago: El núcleo de Ubuntu es el kernel Linux, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Kernel o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (en inglés). No se recomienda compilar tu propio kernel, ya que este se actualiza regularmente y es una tarea para usuarios avanzados que puede dejar tu sistema inbooteable, si aún lo deseas puedes ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (inglés)
<blackangelpr> kubot mentiroso jajaja pero bueno :P
<Xago> blackangelpr, 3.4.6-2.10
<Xago> Le tengo openSuse a esa laptop ahora. [Probando]
<Xago> el último ubuntu, tendrá nuevo Kernel?
<blackangelpr> Xago, pues segun el informe del "bug" dice que funciona del  3.16.0.28.38  hacia arriba a hroa esto puede tener otros sintomas de problemas  si compilas tu kernel  seria posible usar un mouse en lo que el sistema propio saca la vercion del kernel mas nuevo para evitar problemas
<blackangelpr> dejame verificar
<Xago> me funciona con mouse usb externo
<blackangelpr> segun lo que lei dice que el 14.10 usa el kernel 3.16 asi que si deberia funcionar
<blackangelpr> a hora el  14.10 no es un LTS  el soporte termina en junio creo
<blackangelpr> y tienes que subir a otra vercion te saldra un anuncio para el "update"
<Xago> eso no es problema si soluciona el tema de touchpad ;)
<Xago> cuál es el último ubuntu?
<blackangelpr> aunque en mi laptop funciona utilizo un mouse externo y un programa llamado"  Touchpad-Indicator   de la pagina: atareao.es   que detecta cuando el raton esta conectado a la compu y desabilita el touchpad
<blackangelpr> 14.10
<blackangelpr> Ubuntu 14.10
<Xago_> Bueno blackangelpr intentaré con la nueva versión. Deséame suerte :D
<blackangelpr> Xago, muchisima suerte ! :)
<Xago> gracias ;)
<buenaventura> buenas o/
<buenaventura> si a alguien le interesa, es por tiempo limitado, http://systemadministratorgroup.tradepub.com/free/w_wile154/prgm.cgi, Ubuntu Linux Toolbox 2nd Edition
<buenaventura> si no quieren registrar todos los datos que te pide, me pingean y vemos cómo les paso el pdf
<blackangelpr> buenaventura, suena buena la oferta no lo tengo por la informacion que pone si es gratis para que quieren tanta informacion XD
<buenaventura> es que no es gratis, es como una oferta limitada
<blackangelpr> oh ya
<Galico> vale creo que ya, creo que iba tan lento porque aun se estaba iniciando
<blackangelpr> buenaventura, decasualidad sabes de algun tutorial bueno de Qt?
<buenaventura> para devs?
<buenaventura> o qué?
<buenaventura> igual no, ni idea
<blackangelpr> si para hacer programas para ubuntu pero bueno no aparece ni uno bueno XD
<blackangelpr> gracias
<buenaventura> seguramente lo mejor que puedas hacer sea leer la doc http://doc.qt.io/
<buenaventura> eso sí, si no andas bien con el inglés se te va a complicar
<blackangelpr> Xago, alguna buena noticia sobre la acer?
<Xago> hola blackangelpr , aún descargando el ISO
<Xago> la red en la empresa, es un poco lenta :)
<blackangelpr> Xago, :) bien :)
<maxi_> hola
<maxi_> tengo un problema
<maxi_> necesito ayuda
<maxi_> hay alguien?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<maxi_> hay alguna otra forma de abrir archivos exe que no sea vine
<maxi_> ???
<mimecar> si no usas wine tienes que usar una máquina virtual
<cousteau> maxi_, bueno, si son exe autoextraíbles a veces el file-roller los abre
<cousteau> o si están hechos con Mono a veces se pueden ejecutar
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<blackangelpr> buenas tardes
<Pericles> quiero instalar una centralita virtual
<blackangelpr> puedes definir centralita? (O_O)
<Pericles> centralita ip
<blackangelpr> ya vi que es: cuadro telefonico voz sobre Ip
<hbautista> asterix
<Pericles> eso es
<Pericles> si
<blackangelpr> es diferente a asterix :p
<Pericles> asterix
<blackangelpr> y que paso?
<Pericles> Se requiere la instalación de paquetes no confiables
<Pericles> y no se como
<mimecar> importa las firmas del repositorio de los paquetes
<Pericles> como
<mimecar> cuál es la página que has usado para descargar los paquetes?
<Pericles> Centralita privada Open Source (PBX)
<mimecar> ... por la url
<Pericles> no se casi nada
<mimecar> pon la URL de la página que has usado para descargar los archivos
<Pericles> en la pagina de ubuntu
<Pericles> creo que minguna
<mimecar> si lo has instalado desde los repositorios no te puede decir que tienes paquetes no confiables
<sagat> buenos dyas
<Pericles> cual debería haber utilizado
<blackangelpr> buenos dias
<Pericles> buenos
<blackangelpr> pudiera ser la opcion en software & upgrade -> upddate -> unsuported upgrades   ?
<mimecar> ¿ya has instalado la aplicación?
<blackangelpr> lo tengo en ingles mis disculpas
<Pericles> me pide libpq5
<mimecar> abre una consola, instala la aplicación desde la consola
<mimecar> y pega todo el texto que salga en pastebin
<Pericles> como la puedo instalar "" libpq5""
<blackangelpr> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libpq5/download
<mimecar> lo primero, ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<Pericles> la 14.6
<mimecar> 14.04 ó 14.10
<blackangelpr> abre el terminal
<blackangelpr> pon
<blackangelpr> lsb_release -a
<blackangelpr> Crtl+Alt+T
<Pericles> lliurex 14.06
<io> heh
<blackangelpr> jeje no tengo ni idea que es eso XD
<Pericles> es una version de la conselleria de educacion
<mimecar> una distribución derivada de ubuntu
<Pericles> si
<Pericles> de la comunidad de valenciana
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe y seguimos
<blackangelpr> ok
<blackangelpr> es basada en edubuntu y es i386 osea 32 bits segun lei :p
<Pericles> no me entero
<mimecar> Pericles, seguimos en el otro canal
<Pericles> no puedo instalar la ""libpq5""
<Pericles>  necesito instalar la libreria ""libpq5""
<Pericles> <Pericles> alguien me puede ayudar
<blackangelpr> Pericles, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-9.1/libpq5_9.1.15-0ubuntu0.12.04_i386.deb
<blackangelpr> deberia ser este .deb la solucicon
<blackangelpr> regreso en unos minutos
<Pericles> gracias
<blackangelpr> de nada
<Pericles> gracias blackangelpr
<Pericles> ok
<Pericles> lo he conseguido
<blackangelpr> felicidades :)
<blackangelpr> poco a poco se puede
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-19
<lieutenant_x64> hola!
<blackangelpr> saludos Lt64 XD
<lieutenant_x64> XD
<lieutenant_x64> Apartir de Ubuntu 15.04, ubuntu sera rolling release?
<blackangelpr> no estoy seguro si ya es dado o todabia se discute
<lieutenant_x64> Esperemos que si, es lo que mas espero de Ubuntu en estos momentos xD
<lieutenant_x64> No me quiero encontrar con un Ubuntu 20.04 LTS xD
<blackangelpr> bueno dice que durara 1 yr
<blackangelpr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<blackangelpr> si ahora msimo estoy en lts pero con el ultimo kernel estable
<blackangelpr> espero que sigan mejorando :)))
<lieutenant_x64> yo tambien
<lieutenant_x64> Creo personalmente que lo mejor que podrian hacer es lanzar una rolling release pero me veo esperando aun bastante tiempo para llegar a verlo
<blackangelpr> tienes problema con cirtual box?
<lieutenant_x64> no
<blackangelpr> hehe puedes usar los demas pero mi experiencia cuando estaba reportando "bugs" es que no deverias hacerlo en tu computadora principal
<blackangelpr> hhehe
<blackangelpr> dime tu: uname -r
<lieutenant_x64> para?
<blackangelpr> 3.18.1-031801-generic
<blackangelpr> esta es la que tengo
<blackangelpr> haber si es la misma XD
<blackangelpr> el kernel
<lieutenant_x64> a coño, pues no >_<
<lieutenant_x64> 3.13.0-45-generic
<blackangelpr> tienes uno viejo suponia
<blackangelpr> si
<lieutenant_x64> haha
<blackangelpr> por eso
<lieutenant_x64> si xD
<blackangelpr> no te ha dado problemas
<lieutenant_x64> y que mas te da problemas con la 3.18?
<blackangelpr> hibernation
<lieutenant_x64> pues vaya
<blackangelpr> pero mejora las graficas 3d
<lieutenant_x64> de todos modos, me mantendré con la que tengo que todo va muy bien xD
<blackangelpr> por eso estan las LTS XD la gente que quiere reventar las pc usan las unstable para dis que "provar lo nuevo" XD
<lieutenant_x64> ya
<Holaaaa> Hola , alguien que me de una mano con un problema
<Holaaaa> con un navegaor
<Holaaaa> Nadie? jodr nesesito un IT
<Holaaaa> Algun comando para descargar un navegador
<Holaaaa> Porfavor el unico que tengo se creasheo navegar
<Holaaaa> ayuda con un navegador , porfavor no quier hacer spam ;_;
<Holaaaa> Ayuda se me crashea mozilla
<Holaaaa> No se que hacer
<holaaaaaaaa> alguie del soporte que me ayude
 * merrick  buenas
<cas__> hola gent que tal?
<cas__> no se si me pudierais ayudar en una consulta
<cas__> de tipo apache2 php SSL
<GridCube> !pregunta | cas__
<kubot> cas__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cas__> tengo puesto https i necesito saber cual es la manera correcta para que cuando alguien me escriba http me lo convierta a https se hacerlo en php pero no se si es la manera correcta
<cas__> quiero decir que eso se tendria que hacer desde los arxivos de configuracion de apache no?
<guampa> cas__: que server web usas?
<cas__> apache
<GridCube> apache 1? apache 2?
<cas__> 2
<guampa> si, eso lo mejor es hacerlo en el webserver directamente
<cas__> entonces tengo que abrir el puerto 443 del router para que sea efectivo https?
<guampa> ah si antes que hacer la redireccion tenes que poder estar usando el sitio con https
<guampa> crei que ya lo tenias eso
<cas__> ya me funciona https
<guampa> bueno si, si queres que se pueda acceder el https a traves de un router, tenes que habilitar el paso de trafico en tcp/443 en el router
<guampa> lo mismo que con el 80 para http
<cas__> pero eso desde la parte del servidor, el puerto 80 ya lo tengo habilitado por defecto por lo que mi pregunta es, hace falta que abra el puerto 443 para que sea efectivo el envio de clave por parte de SSL hacia un browser de usuario con ip publica diferente a la del servidor
<cas__> ?
<guampa> cas__: si no habilitas el 443, como puede el usuario acceder a https?
<guampa> si, tenes que abrirlo en el router
<cas__> jajaja eso mismo me preguntaba, claro
<guampa> :)
<cas__> ok gracias
<guampa> cas__: sabes como hacer la redireccion en apache?
<cas__> RewriteRule (.*) https://%{HTTP_HOST}%{REQUEST_URI}
<guampa> ah si bueno si te funciona esta bien, hay una manera mas simple que con rewrite
<cas__> el problema es que el httpd.conf tal como lo tengo en linux esta divido en varios ficheros y es un coñazo encontrar donde poner las lineas
<cas__> como guampa?
<guampa> es mucho mas facil en realidad usarlo asi, una vez que te acostumbras
<guampa> yo al principio putie tambien
<cas__> que manera guampa?
<guampa> gracias a esa manera de tener la config, podes usar a2enmod, a2dismod, a2ensite y a2ensite
<guampa> bueno supuestamente no te peleaste con la config y tenes dos sites en sites-enabled no?
<guampa> uno para el ssl y otro para el no-ssl
<guampa> en todo caso, tenes un virtualhost para cada uno
<guampa> en el virtualhost no-ssl, deja solamente  ServerName y esta linea: Redirect permanent / https://tu.dominio
<guampa> eso es todo
<cas__> a ver que voy para alla
<guampa> es menos complicado y menos flexible que la solucion que tenes ahora
<cas__> creo que tienes razon
<cas__> a ver esa linea donde la pongo dentro de apache2.conf?
<guampa> en el virtualhost del sitio "normal", en el que no tiene ssl
<cas__> apache2.conf ahi no definitivamente
<cas__> joer que coñazo
<guampa> cas__: como configuraste tus sitios man?
<guampa> en apache2.conf los pusiste?
<guampa> digo, el que anda con 80 y el de 443
<cas__> no en apache2.conf no va esa linea
<cas__> un momento estoy rastreando lineas
 * guampa sighs
<cas__> vale ya esta creo que es default.conf de sites-enabled
<cas__> un momento
<cas__> ese tampoco
<guampa> cas__: tenes que entender como funciona la estructura de la config
<cas__> ya esta es el default.conf de sites-available
<guampa> sino vas a tirar manotazos pa cualquier lado y la podes romper
<guampa> te explico un cacho?
<guampa> ok, si es ese, dejale solo la linea que te dije y ServerName
<cas__> a ver el problema es que antes lo tenia todo en httpd.conf i ahora lo tengo todo desperdigado
<guampa> bueno pero es que no esta "desperdigado" tiene una organizacion, muy simple por cierto
<guampa> tenes que entenderla nomas y despues es igual que antes, por eso te digo si queres te explico
<cas__> ok
<guampa> hace ls -l /etc/apache2
<guampa> fijate que tenes apache2.conf y algunos directorios
<guampa> conf.d, mods-available, mods-enabled, sites-available y sites-enabled
<guampa> ahora, mods-available tiene configs para los modulos de apache que haya instalados en el sistema operativo
<cas__> si bueno mas o menos
<cas__> ok
<guampa> para habilitar un modulo que no estuviera habilitado, usas a2enmod <nombre modulo>
<guampa> y para deshabilitarlo a2dismod
<guampa> y esos comandos crean o borran enlaces simbolicos en sites-enabled a las config en sites-available
<guampa> uuuuh
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> *mods-available* y *mods-enabled*
<cas__> si ya lo veo
<guampa> y lo mismo con sites-available y sites-enabled
<guampa> en sites-available pones las configs de los sitios, y los habilitas y deshabilitas con a2ensite y a2dissite
<guampa> y apache2.conf simplemente incluye lo que haya en mods-enabled y sites-enabled
<guampa> apache2.conf tambien incluye todo lo que haya en conf.d
<cas__> apache to enable site -> a2ensite
<cas__> ok
<guampa> en conf.d podes poner config libremente
<cas__> no tengo conf.d
<guampa> podrias poner un sitio o modulo tambien, pero no te beneficiarias de la conveniencia del esquemita anterior
<guampa> ok, bueno eso es curioso, por defecto viene
<guampa> pero si no lo tenes y funciona esta bien
<cas__> supongo que es apache2.conf
<guampa> que OS y version usas?
<cas__> linux mint
<guampa> :|
<cas__> que es ubuntu
<guampa> se se bueh
<guampa> y que version?
<guampa> una reciente?
<guampa> porque conf.d esta en el default install de apache desde hace años
<cas__> creo que es alguna reciente
<cas__> 15 o superior
<guampa> bueno, si te funciona sin conf.d listo, pero si, normalmente esta. com osea
<guampa> en sites-enabled tendrias que tener dos sitios
<guampa> si tenes uno solo, tendrias que hacer otro para el ssl en sites-available y habilitarlo con a2ensite
<cas__> tengo un direcctorio ssl donde alli le puse las crt i la key
<cas__> i en sites-available tengo una default i otra ssl
<guampa> ah perfecto
<guampa> y en sites-enabled tenes los dos tambien?
<cas__> si pero en el enabled solo hay links n?
<cas__> si pero en el enabled solo hay links no?
<guampa> bueno, si, pero funcionalmente es como si los tuvieras. ese es el sentido de como trabaja justamente
<guampa> un symlink en muchos sentidos es como si el file estuviera en mas de un lugar
<cas__> ok
<guampa> fijate si tenes los links a los dos, sino habilita el que falte con a2ensite
<cas__> default.conf -> ../sites-a*/default.conf && default.ssl.conf -> ../sites-a*/default.ssl.conf
<cas__> por decirlo de alguna manera
<guampa> ok
<guampa> tons en sites-enabled/default.conf
<cas__> nano default.conf
<cas__> cd ..
<guampa> vas a tener un virtualhost, dentro de ese virtualhost deja la linea ServerName y la linea que te habia dicho arriba
<guampa> la que hace el redirect
<cas__> la linea servername la tengo  comillada -> #ServerName wwww.ejemplo
<guampa> um, tendrias que ponerle el dominio tuyo tal como se escribiria en el browser
<cas__> pero eso no lo hace el arxivo hosts?
<guampa> no, hosts no tiene nada que ver con apache
<cas__> si eso lo se, pero entonces para que sirve poner ServerName ?
<cas__> bueno le pongo algo i listos
<guampa> porque los virtuahosts tuyos son basados en nombre
<guampa> cuando apache recibe una peticion http, con un nombre de dominio que le pide un cliente
<guampa> va a darle el host virtual basado en ese nombre
<guampa> si no le pones que nombre de dominio equivale a ese virtualhost, no hay manera de resolverlo
<cas__> bueno lo hare pero la web en si ya me funciona bien
<guampa> eso es porque seguramente has hecho algo en apache2.conf
<guampa> anda a saber si no le pusiste el virtualhost ahi o algo
<cas__> lo he buscado i no hay ningun virtualhost en apache2.conf
<cas__> pensaba que el usuario enviaba peticion a los dns eso lo traducia a ip numerica i llegaba a mi servidor no? aun no pillo lo del servername pero da igual ya esta puesto
<guampa> si, el usuario resuelve el nombre a una ip, para poder alcanzar el server
<cas__> pero eso lo hace los dns no?
<guampa> pero una vez que lo alcanzo y la conexion tcp se establecio en el 80 o 443, por encima se inicia la sesion http
<cas__> los servidores dns
<guampa> y en la sesion http se manda de nuevo el nombre
<guampa> de ahi apache saca el nombre
<cas__> ok
<cas__> pues en este caso es localhost
<cas__> ostras me tengo que ir vuelvo en 25 minutos me olvide de ir a recojer a mi suegra
<guampa> bueno, para el caso funciona igual: pones en el browser "localhost", el browser resuelve localhost a 127.0.0.1 (usando /etc/hosts en vez de un server dns), y se conecta a 127.0.0.1 80 o 443
<guampa> ahi el apache atiende y el cliente por http le pide http(s):localhost/recurso
<guampa> tons, en ServerName dejale localhost nomas
<guampa> en los dos virtualhosts dejales eso
<Xago> Amigos, para quien pueda ser de utilidad. Un laptop con multi touchpad con ubuntu 14.04 y kernel 3.13 y anterior. No me funcionaba este dispositivo, hasta que actualicé a 14.10 y kernel 3.16 sí activa el multi touchpad
<successus> salud
<Pericles> he instalado una centralita pero ahora no se donde esta
<Pericles> alguien de puede ayudar
<kurama10> Pericles:
<kurama10> enna ver tu pregunta de new
<kurama10> `pr que no entendi
<kurama10> osea instalaste un asterisk
<kurama10> pero no sabes en que parte esta en el sistema ... o como accedes a ella
<kurama10> ?
<Pericles> si
<Pericles> si
<kurama10> ok que instalaste como tal
<kurama10> asterisk, elastisk
<kurama10> ?
<Pericles> y no veo el icono que la lanza
<Pericles> asterisk
<kurama10> jajajajajajajajaja
<kurama10> perdon
<kurama10> en linux .. siendo un servidor nunca habra iconos
<kurama10> esto se usa con linea de comandos
<Pericles> ya
<Pericles> y como en el terminal
<kurama10> checate esto
<kurama10> ojala te sirva
<Pericles> dime
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/?gws_rd=ssl#q=manual+de+asterisk+en+espa%C3%B1ol+pdf
<kurama10> vale
<kurama10> toma en cuenta algo .. linux la maÃyoria de las cosas que se usan como servidor, se maneja con linea de comandos ...
<Pericles> ok
<kurama10> te recomiendo que en una maquina virtual instales una distro linux que se llam elastisk
<Pericles> es muy complicado para mi
<kurama10> ahi tiene ya un front web para que puedas confiugurarlo mas sensillo
<kurama10> Pericles: asi empezamos todos
<Pericles> ya
<kurama10> pero esos detallles te hacen hecharle ganas
<Pericles> gracias
<kurama10> Pericles: http://www.elastix.org/index.php/es/
<Pericles> kurama10: tu la has instalado
<kurama10> Pericles: sip .. ya hace un rato .. pero elastisk no es muy dificil
<kurama10> en una maquna virtual
<Pericles> en ubuntu
<Pericles> yo he instalado asterisk en ubuntu
<Pericles> pero no la veo
<kurama10> Pericles: ... mira .. elastisk es una distribucion linux .. (por decir un sabor de linux) que ya viene con asterisk preconfigurado
<kurama10> y ya tiene todo para que comiences a configurarlo desde web
<Pericles> si
<Pericles> pero como
<Pericles> accedo la web
<kurama10> lee un poco del manual
<Pericles> vale
<Pericles> he visto hasta la pagina 57
<kurama10> jejeje
<kurama10> espera
<Pericles> seguiré leyendo
<kurama10> mira Pericles
<kurama10> http://elastixtech.com/curso-basico-de-elastix/instalacion-de-elastix-2-3-0/
<kurama10> aqui viene ocmo instalarlo
<kurama10> lo primero es bajar la imagen iso
<kurama10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hnMCd9ayWk
<Pericles> es siempre para linus
<Pericles> yo tengo instalado lluirex
<Pericles> es lo mismo
<Pericles> me tengo que ir
<Pericles> muchas gracias kurama10
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Talpio> buenas. He tipeado en la consola "eject -t" y me arroja esto: eject: la orden de cierre de la bandeja del CD-ROM ha fallado: Error de entrada/salida
<Talpio> tipeo sudo eject -t y ocurre lo mismo
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-20
<Talpio> buenas. He tipeado en la consola "eject -t" y me arroja esto: eject: la orden de cierre de la bandeja del CD-ROM ha fallado: Error de entrada/salida
<Talpio> tipeo sudo eject -t y ocurre lo mismo
<juacom99_> Talpio:  intenta con -T
<juacom99_> -t   With this option the drive is given a CD-ROM tray close command. Not all devices support this command.
<juacom99_> Talpio: funcionó?
<Talpio> juacom99: lo haré. Voy a intentar
<Talpio> juacom99: no, no funcioná
<Talpio> funcionó*
<juacom99> da el mismo error?
<Talpio> Sí, el mismo error.
<Talpio> juacom99: me dijeron que en la mayoría de los casos los errores de entrada/salida ("i/o errors") están relacionados con problemas de hardware, y en muchos casos son problemas de comunicacón con el dispositivo; y que probara moviendo/cambiando el cable sata/IDE de la unidad
<juacom99> si tocas el boton abre?
<Talpio> como así?
<juacom99> si presionas el botón de la lectora abre?
<Talpio> juacom99: el problema es para cerrarlo: no responde al comando eject -t
<Talpio> solamente responde al comando: eject
<juacom99> Talpio: a ver si este post te puede ayudar...
<juacom99> http://foros.3dgames.com.ar/linux-nix.112/456616.lectograbadora-abre-cuando-quiere.html
<Talpio> juacom99: persiste el "Error de entrada/salida".
<juacom99> Talpio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eject/+bug/398670
<lopez__> Hola alguien online que me pueda dar una mano  ?
<gustavolm> Hola alguien me puede dar una mano ?
<gustavolm> mi equipo no conecta por eth tengo win8 en el mismo desktop y levanto de forma automatica
<Talpio> juacom99:
<Talpio> juacom99: ¿estás?
<juacom99> si
<lopez__> m4v, compinche
<Talpio> juacom99: después de tipear el comando "man eject" me dice esto: -t   With this option the drive is given a CD-ROM tray close command. Not all devices support this command. Es importante resaltar la última oración.
<juacom99> Talpio: si por eso te pedi que probaras con T (mayuscula)
<Talpio> Ahora lo que queda es buscarle el soporte xD
<lopez__> Tengo el problema que actualice mi hardware completo pero cuando coloco mi rigido en el equipo no conecta linux, probe reinstalar y tampoco pero no tengo problemas en win7 y 8
<aukun> alguien sabe de algun programa para freedns para dns dinamicas?
 * merrick  re.
<aukun> hola gente ,
<aukun> referente a crontab alguien que sepa utilizarlo como verifico que funciona?
<aukun> en algunos ejemplos me pone que debo poner en la linea # m h  dom mon dow   command -> antes del comando el numbre de usuario
<aukun> en otros no me lo indica
<fzeta> aukun: man crontab
<aukun> si ya lo se fzeta ya lo vi pero no me dice si un proceso se esta cumpliendo correctamente o no bueno da igual mirare de hacer con un touch i date
<lopez> Hola despues que actualice mi hardware no pude conectarme a intenret, decidí reinstalar el OS en otra partición pero aún así no tengo acceso
<iTnk> lopez: que parte de hardware actualizaste?
<lopez> todo salvo el disco
<chulis> tengo ubuntu junto a slax instalado pero no se porque ubuntu ahora no me arranca en cambio slax arranca perfectamente los dos estan el el grub ¿como podria recuperar ubuntu? tengo muchos programas e informacion importante ahi
<chulis> ahora mismo estoy desde usb live
<cousteau> qué pasa cuando intentas arrancar ubuntu?
<cousteau> si puedes arrancar desde live cd por lo menos podrás sacar la info importante
<chulis> si pero los programas?
<chulis> me costo mucho instalarlos hay muchos
<chulis> os
<cousteau> creo que es más preocupante la info; los progs al menos se pueden volver a instalar
<chulis> el grub arranca bien y el otro so tambien pero ubuntu no
<cousteau> qué pasa?  se cuelga mientras arranca o algo así?
<chulis> no
<cousteau> has probado a arrancar con un kernel anterior?
<chulis> se para no continua
<chulis> a los pocos segundos se para
<cousteau> los dos sistemas comparten alguna partición?
<chulis> no
<chulis> comr el log?
<chulis> como podria ver el log con el fallo?
<cousteau> si no comparten ninguna partición mejor; a lo mejor alguno de los dos fastidiaba las cosas al otro...
<cousteau> los logs se guardan en el dmesg, que está en...  espera que lo mire
<chulis> todo surgio cuando borre dos particiones con cosas de windows
<cousteau> /var/log/dmesg (de Ubuntu)
<cousteau> hmm
<chulis> no se si eso tuvo algo que ver
<cousteau> a lo mejor cambiaron las numeraciones de las particiones o algo así
<chulis> en cualquier caso al otro so no le afecto
<guampa> cuanto intentas montar el sistema de archivos de ubuntu en el otro OS, lo muestra?
<cousteau> a lo mejor el /etc/fstab se fastidió porque cambió algo de las particiones, o al grub no le gusta la nueva configuración
<chulis> a ver yo puedo ver todos los dicos
<guampa> si podes ver todas las particiones del ubuntu con arreglar el grub tiene que levantar entonces
<chulis> pero el grub funciona porque me deja elegir
<chulis> ya encontre el log
<chulis> como posteo ese log?
<chulis> hay un dmesg y dmesg.0 ¿cual es el que iteresa?
<guampa> dmesg
<guampa> el .0 es el anterior
<chulis> vle
<chulis> como lo posteo?
<MrTulias> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10329623/
<chulis> puedes ver el fallo?
<guampa> bueh
<guampa> tenes que correr para llegar a responder
<chulis> rompi el grub sin querer alguien me ayuda a recuperarlo?
<chulis> estoy desde usb live y necesito recuperar mi ubuntu
<chulis> cuando intento reparalo con grub2 me dice que no puede
<chulis> con boot repair me da esto  : GPT detectado. Cree una partición BIOS-Boot (>1MB, sistema de archivos sin formato, marca bios_grub
<successus> salud o/
<chulis> rompi el grub sin querer alguien me ayuda a recuperarlo?
<chulis> alguien me ayuda a intalar grub? etoy desquiciado
<chulis> hay alguien desierto aun para que me eche un cable?
<chulis> despierto
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-21
<cas___> estoy probando cron he puesto el crontab como me han indicado por internet pero no me hace la operacion en el momento que le digo,¿alguien sabe si tengo que activar algo del cron para que me ejecute el comando?
<chulis> alguien me indicaria como se crea una particion dedicada para instalar el grub?
<NePtUnO> Tengo problemas con el flash player, dicen que Youtube se pasó definitivamente a HTML5 pero es mentira, los videos siguen en flash y a cada rato me da errores el flash ¿como puedo eliminarlo completamente de raiz para volver a instalarlo de cero? lo he intentado pero no termina de borrarse
<chulis> alguien me podria echar una mano que estoy perdido no consigo instalar grub
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<NePtUnO> chulis: como que no consigues instalar grub? eso debería de instalarse solo desde que actualizas el kernel
 * merrick  Buenas...
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<erAbuelo> salgo un rato
<gabriel_> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe por que al actualizar ubuntu studio 14.04 dejo de funcionar el "Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)"? Tengo una Acer Aspire 5542-5241
<gabriel_> con una tecla de bluetooth pero sin el chip interno así que le conecte siempre el "Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)"
<edgardoweb_> hola
<GridCube> como va
<gabriel_> ¿Alguien conoce otros chat en español o algún listado de canales en español actualizado?
<mimecar> depende del tipo de canales que busques
<gabriel_> hola <mimecar> por ejemplo algún canal específico para Ubuntu Studio u otros canales sobre cuestiones técnicas de ubuntu. Programación en c++ y otros. lo ideal sería una lista por temáticas pero no encuentro nada que esté actualizado y que realmente alla gente en los chats
<mimecar> la mayoría de los canales que encontrarás en freenode son ingleses
<gabriel_> <mimecar> muchas gracias igual
<diego__> Hola a todos. Soy novato en linux, incluso en el uso de IRC, tanto que esta es la primera vez que lo uso.
<diego__> Tengo un problema con mi red tarjeta inalámbrica, y quisiera que alguien me ayudara.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<diego__> El asunto es que de pronto, después de iniciar el PC, me encuentro con que no me detecta señal
<diego__> 14.04 LTS
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<diego__> diría que sí, he actualizado
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<diego__> llevo unas horitas ya buscando por foros y metiendo comandos (un poco a lo loco, porque sé bien poco)
<diego__> perdona, dices que ejecute esos comandos?
<diego__> ya lo hice
<mimecar> pon el texto que ha salido en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<diego__> ok, miro eso de pastebin
<diego__> Paste from diego__ at Sat, 21 Feb 2015 17:44:53 +0000
<diego__> es eso así? espero que se disculpe la ignorancia
<mimecar> al poner el texto en pastebin te dará un enlace
<mimecar> pon el enlace aquí
<diego__> el enlace de la barra de direcciones?
<mimecar> sí
<diego__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10344481/
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get upgrade
<diego__> diego@diego-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<diego__> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<diego__> Creando árbol de dependencias
<diego__> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<diego__> Calculando la actualización... Listo
<diego__> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> en pastebin
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<diego__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10344550/
<diego__> lo hice así antes porque me pareció corto
<mimecar> si pegas texto en el canal se activarán las protecciones
<diego__> ah, entiendo
<diego__> o creo entender...
<mimecar> pega mucho texto y no podrás hablar durante un minuto
<mimecar> es simple
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta Wifi tienes?
<diego__> ralink corp. rt2500
<diego__> con eso vale?
<mimecar> esa tarjeta debería estar bien soportada
<diego__> sí, eso leí
<diego__> y como dije antes, me funcionaba, ha sido de pronto que dejó de detectar señal
<mimecar> ¿tienes activada la red Wifi dentro de Ubuntu?
<diego__> y ya no sé si es que simplemente se le ha acabado la vida o es problema de software
<diego__> sí, pero me dice que no detecta señales
<diego__> he instalado wicd y borrado networkmanager
<diego__> pero nada
<diego__> solo para que me apareciese el icono de wicd en la bandeja he gastado más de una hora seguro...
<mimecar> tiene que funcionar directamente con el gestor de redes de Gnome
<diego__> no comprendo, no vale tal como lo tengo?
<diego__> el problema lo tenía antes, no ha sido por instalar wicd
<mimecar> Wicd no es una aplicación que venga de serie
<mimecar> tiene que funcionarte bien sin instalar wicd
<diego__> lo he instalado porque en los foros leí que es mejor, pero no me ha resuelto el problema
<diego__> ya, antes me funcionaba
<diego__> algún problema de ir y venir en la señal, pero funcionaba
<mimecar> ¿has probado a iniciar un kernel más antiguo en el arranque?
<diego__> no, eso no lo he hecho
<diego__> iniciar y en avanzadas, no?
<mimecar> sí
<diego__> llevo días y siempre he iniciado normal
<diego__> bien, entonces lo hago y ahora vuelvo a entrar y dar noticias
<diego__> ok?
<mimecar> ok
<diego__> hasta ahora
<diego_> no hubo suerte, sigue sin detectar redes inalámbricas
<mimecar> ¿te deja activar la tarjeta Wifi desde el icono de las redes?
<diego_> puedo apagar y volver a encender, que es lo que hago
<mimecar> si lo haces te funciona?
<diego_> no, sigue todo igual
<diego_> y apagando desde el teclado lo mismo, no cambia nada
<mimecar> es un poco raro
<diego_> es decir, con Fn+F1 (en mi caso...)
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> hazlo desde el menú de Ubuntu
<mimecar> no con los botones del portatil
<diego_> sí, empiezo a pensar que simplemente me quedé sin tarjeta, pero quería preguntar
<diego_> también probé, pero nada
<mimecar> inicia con un Live USB de Ubuntu 14.04 y comprueba si la tarjeta funciona
<diego_> o con liveCD, que es lo que tengo
<diego_> eso no lo había pensado
<erAbuelo> re
<diego_> cuando ejecuto lshw -C network, me pone DESACTIVADO, en la inalámbrica
<mimecar> ¿no habrás desactivado la tarjeta Wifi desde Windows verdad?
<diego_> no, aunque pasa una cosa
<diego_> resulta que tengo windows XP, y me va mal
<erAbuelo> portatil?
<diego_> sí
<diego_> y ahora no puedo entrar a windows
<erAbuelo> le diste al boton de apagar la wifi?
<diego_> ya me pasó hace unos días, pero entré con la opción de último estable conocidoytal, y pude volver a manejarlo
<diego_> ahora no me deja entrar
<diego_> no, no le di
<erAbuelo> dale
<mimecar> inicia con el live CD
<diego_> pero como ha sido parejo puede que tenga algo que ver windows, y que a mi tarjeta le quede vida
<diego_> bueno, gracias por todo
<diego_> probaré con el liveCD, que encima tengo que volver a quemarlo
<mimecar> no tienes un USB?
<diego_> sí, pero nunca lo he usado para quemar una imagen
<mimecar> pasa la ISO al USB y no gastes un CD
<diego_> bueno, por eso no hay que preocuparse, es un regrabable
<erAbuelo> diego_: prueba lo del boton de la wifi
<diego_> ya probé con el botón, pero no cambió nada
<diego_> lo dicho, gracias, y hasta otra
<erAbuelo> ciao
<roger_35> hola o/
<Patero-ng> hola amigo
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-22
<aukun> hola gente ubuntu, me preguntaba si es posible entrar por telnet al router poniendo el login y el pass en una sola linea algo como -> telnet 192.168.1.1 && "login" && "password""
 * merrick  Buenas.
<Tiffon> nas
<blackangelpr> ?
 * merrick  re.
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<chulis> cuando arranco ubuntu nada mas empezar me tira este error: La unidad de disco /boot/efi no está lista o presente  ¿como lo podria solucionar?
<mimecar> has modificado la tabla de particiones o puesto alguna actualización de windows?
<chulis> no tiene windows pero si modifique particion
<chulis> no puedo arrancar en uefi
<chulis> lo tengo que poner en legacy en la bios para que me arranque
<chulis> si lo pongo en uefi me tira un error que no recuerdo ahora
<mimecar> si usas UEFI necesitas esa partición
<chulis> pero lo tengo en legacy
<chulis> por cierto que significa tenerlo en legacy
<chulis> ?
<mimecar> es el modo que usan las bios antiguas
<chulis> ah ok
<chulis> y lo de uefy es necesario para tener linux junto a windows o no es necesario?
<mimecar> no lo es
<mimecar> depende de la versión de windows que tengas
<chulis> bueno entonces tengo que crear una particion con el nombre boot?
<mimecar> te arranca Linux?
<chulis> si le doy a S si
<chulis> sino no
<mimecar> te arranca windows?
<chulis> no tengo windows
<mimecar> entonces usa el modo legacy
<chulis> asi lo tengo pero me tira ese error siempre que reinicio
<chulis> de todas formas quiero instalar el xp en una particion que tengo libr porque lo necesito para ciertos programas pero tengo miedo de cargarme el grub y no poder luego arrancar mi ubuntu
<mimecar> tranquilo que Grub lo vas a perder metiendo XP...
<chulis> ya por eso
<mimecar> instala primero XP y luego reinstala grub
<chulis> ya lo perdi por tocar la particion y estube dos dias para poder recuperarlo
<mimecar> para que modificaste las particiones?
<chulis> la unica manera que pude hacer para recuperalo fue intalando otra version de ubuntu y ya me instalo el grub
<chulis> para unir dos particiones que tenia libres
<chulis> se ve que hice algo mal logicamente
<mimecar> los sistemas operativos se tienen que instalar en un orden
<chulis> primero win y despues linux?
<mimecar> sí
<chulis> ya pero nunca pense que quisiera intalar xp hace mas de uno año no lo uso por eso solo tengo ubuntu
<mimecar> si tu ordenador es potente, virtualiza
<chulis> ya lo hice pero no me va el programa da problemas de permisos
<chulis> instale xp en virtualbox
<chulis> y el programa en cncreto no se instalaba
<mimecar> qué problema de permisos?
<mimecar> si has virtualizado el sistema operativo es xp
<chulis> deci que no se podria instaar porque no era el admiistrador del xp
<mimecar> eso ya es configuración de tu XP
<mimecar> no de Ubuntu
<chulis> ya pero el xp es el standard de toda la vida no tenia ningun bloqueo de nada
<chulis> no sera que intenta acceder a algo que controla ubuntu?
<mimecar> no
<chulis> lo achaqué a eso
<chulis> al estar de forma virtual el xp
<chulis> dentro de ubuntu
<mimecar> si está dentro de una máquina virtual no sabe lo que hay debajo
<chulis> umm
<chulis> pero si el programa por ejemplo intenta acceder a algun hadware controlado por ubuntu?
<chulis> algun puerto etc
<mimecar> si no lo asocias a la máquina virtual, para XP no existen
<chulis> tambien me preguntaba si lo intalando en un ordenador de empresa controlado por algun administrador etc
<chulis> pues entonces no se que hacer...
<mimecar> no se que versión de XP estás instalando
<mimecar> porque la versión normal no pregunta eso
<chulis> xp sp3
<chulis> profesional creo
<chulis> sin embargo le instale un antivirus en el xp y fue bien
<mimecar> si en una máquina virtual te da problemas, en una real hará lo mismo
<chulis> por miedo a que me entraran virus y me afectara al ubuntu
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> qué virus te van a afectar en Ubuntu?
<chulis> no podria afectar al disco comprtido el virus?
<chulis> crees que no es necesario ponerle un antivirus a un xp viertual?
<mimecar> si compartes una carpeta sólo para intercambiar información no
<mimecar> no te afecta a Ubuntu, a Windows si que te afecta
<chulis> en el peor de los casos dejaria de funciona bien el xp virtual?
<mimecar> sí
<chulis> ok
<chulis> y respecto al error que me tira el ubuntu al iniciar que me recomiendas que haga=
<chulis> ?
<mimecar> si el error se soluciona simplemente pulsando la "s"
<mimecar> tampoco es algo crítico
<chulis> de mometo pulso s para no montar
<chulis> y asi si caga
<chulis> carga
<chulis> pero es una lata
<mimecar> te lo hace desde la primera vez que instalaste ubuntu?
<chulis> no
<chulis> desde que pude recuperar el brub
<chulis> grub
<mimecar> sólo te lo dice después de borrar la partición?
<chulis> si
<chulis> se ve que borre eso que pide
<mimecar> crea de nuevo la partición y reinstala grub para uefi
<chulis> /boot/efi
<chulis> la particion /boot te refieres?
<chulis> crearla?
<mimecar> la partición y el contenido que tenga dentro
<chulis> no se si seré capaz de saber hacer eso ¿con boot Repair lo podria arreglar?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> tu Ubuntu actual ya tendrá datos en /boot
<chulis> pero con gparted no veo esa particon
<mimecar> no es obligatorio que sea una partición
<chulis> estara dentro de la particion de ubuntu?
<mimecar> claro
<chulis> la particion a crear debe ser ext2 ext3 ó ext4?
<mimecar> lo primero, tienes una copia de todos los datos del disco?
<chulis> no pensaba crear una particion nueva para ya tengo una de 1gb sin usar
<chulis> pero esta sin formato
<chulis> y no, no tengo copia
<mimecar> si no tienes una copia, hazla ahora
<chulis> del home te refieres?
<mimecar> sí
<chulis> se podria hacer una copia de todo el sistema completo con sus programas configuraciones etc?
<mimecar> puedes clonarlo (manteniendo el error)
<chulis> como se clona?
<mimecar> con un Live USB de Clonezilla y un disco externo
<chulis> vale de momento estoy ya copiando el home
<mimecar> en un disco externo?
<chulis> si
<chulis> un toshiba usb
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-22
<BoF_> cuanto se cobra en el mercado por una instalacion y configuracion de mysql-server?
<BoF_> alguien maneja precios?
<Juan15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OqgJ4c38iY
<Juan15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OqgJ4c38iY
<Juan15> Mi canal...Youtube.
<Juan15> :D
<Juan15> Soy nuevo...:D
<ElPasmo> Juan15: estas cosas que no tienen nada que ver con ubuntu mejor en el canal social, aunque si te soy sincero, ahí tampoco se me ocurriría hacer publicidad de mi canal personal de youtube si no tiene que ver con ubuntu
<Juan15> :D jajaja Yo no tengo nada con Ubuntu solo soy Linux jajajaja.
<Juan15> xD
<Juan15> Solo no se por que estoy aquí. :D
<Juan15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OqgJ4c38iY
<BoF> estimado alguno de ustede tiene ubuntu en mac?
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-23
<Juan15> ¡Hola!
<Sverdar> jelou
<Juan15> jajaja
<Juan15> Mira este vídeo que subí a mi canal de Yotube :
<Juan15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OqgJ4c38iY
<Juan15> Disfrutalo!
<Juan15> Sverdar lo estas viendo???...
<Sverdar> no :P pero ahorita lo veo
<Juan15> Ok
<Juan15> Mira este vídeo que subí a mi canal de Yotube :
<Juan15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OqgJ4c38iY
<Juan15> Disfrutalo!
<Juan15> Sverdar lo estas viendo???...
<Juan15> Mira este vídeo que subí a mi canal de Yotube :
<Juan15> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OqgJ4c38iY
<Juan15> Disfrutalo!
<Juan15> Sverdar lo estas viendo el vídeo'???...
<Juan15>  .
<BoF> buen dia
<BoF2> buenas como va todo
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-24
<Juan15> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Juan15> JAAAJAJA?¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿
<Juan15> Hola
<manuel_> hola
<manuel_> quisiera alguna ayuda para instalar java y eclipse
<Juan15> Java....Cual versión?
<manuel_> la 8
<Juan15> 00
<Juan15> Yo no se :D solo se la 6
<ElPasmo> Buenas gente, tengo un problemilla, siempre que inicio el ordenador tengo un error interno de ubuntu por el tema de las xorg, pero no se traduce en nada importante, simplemente me sale siempre el aviso (dos veces) y me da la opción de enviar un informe de error. Tengo el informe abierto pero no sé ni dónde se guarda para poder mostrároslo...
<Alberto_35> Hola a todos/as
<Juan15-YT> hola
<Alberto_35> ¿Sabéis si existe algún lenguaje de programación parecido a Visual Basic para programar aplicaciones Android?
<Juan15-YT> Es conmigo?
<Alberto_35> Os pregunto a todos
<Juan15-YT> ok
<Juan15-YT> Y por que no preguntas en la internet?
<Juan15-YT> :D Jajaja.
<ElPasmo> Alberto_35:  ¿Java no te valdría?
<Alberto_35> ElPasmo Demasiado complicado para mí.
<GridCube> Alberto_35: uno de los lenguajes mas populares es Unity
<GridCube> no vas a encontrar algo como visual basic
<GridCube> android is linux
<Alberto_35> GridCube Unity?
<Alberto_35> Es que en Java ni si quiera sé cómo cambiar de sitio un objeto en una ventana.
<Alberto_35> ni siquiera
<Alberto_35> quería decir
<Juan15-YT> Soy Linux No ubuntu :D No se que hago aquí.
<GridCube> Alberto_35: http://docs.unity3d.com/es/current/Manual/android-GettingStarted.html
<Alberto_35> Supongo que seguiré usando gambas
<Alberto_35> Aunque no tenga soporte para Android
<Alberto_35> Es que encuentro tremendamente difícil Java
<Alberto_35> (En cuanto a programación visual, claro)
<GridCube> realmente te recomiend unity Alberto_35
<GridCube> tiene un IDE visual tambien
<Alberto_35> GridCube Estoy leyendo la página del link que me has puesto, pero no encuentro un sitio del que poder descargarlo
<GridCube> ese es el manual
<GridCube> https://unity3d.com/es
<Alberto_35> GridCube Lo que pasa es que dice que es para desarrollar videojuegos
<GridCube> podes desarrollar lo que quieras
<Alberto_35> Imagino que también se podrán desarrollar otras aplicaciones
<Alberto_35> :)
<Alberto_35> Ok
<GridCube> obviamente podes ir directo a C y ya
<Alberto_35> GridCube ¿Existe una versión para Ubuntu?
<Alberto_35> GridCube No la encuentro
<GridCube> nuse
<GridCube> https://linuxconfig.org/get-started-with-android-application-development-using-linux-and-android-sdk
<GridCube> http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<Alberto_35> Gracias :)
<Juan15-YT> No entendi nada.
<Juan15-YT> xD
<Juan15-YT> No se ni lo de que hablan :D
<amneris> no me gusta ubuntu, gracias
<mimecar> amneris, no lo uses
<amneris> solo lo dije para ver si me funcionaba el chat del thunderbird, gracias por contestar, pero sigo pensando que es un lio lo de los commandos en ubuntu y similares linux
<mimecar> no es obligatorio usar comandos
<amneris> pero si imprescindible para muchas cosas
<mimecar> puedes elegir entre usar un comando
<mimecar> o descargarte un ejecutable en Windows que hace lo mismo
<mimecar> para un uso normal puedes usar las herramientas gráficas que vienen en linux
<amneris> ya que estoy aki no sabras por casualidad si ubuntu es compatible con la tarjeta de television hauppauge  wintv hvr 900h-----------sin tener que hacer 200000 pasos
<amneris> las herramientas graficas de linux no son suficientes para mi
<mimecar> ¿ya la has conectado a Ubuntu 15.10?
<amneris> necesito mas que por ahora no existen
<amneris> tengo la version 14.04
<mimecar> esa versión es un poco antigua
<amneris> como antigua si tiene soporte para 2019
<mimecar> el modelo de tarjeta aparece como soportado desde hace tiempo
<mimecar> es antigua porque tiene casi dos años
<amneris> pero los files se me actualizan por internet ,,,, casi siempre funciona
<mimecar> se actualizan a la versión que hay en los repositorios de la 14.04
<amneris> de todas formas no habra tanta diferencia
<mimecar> no a las últimas versiones
<amneris> ya pero de la 14 a la 15 no creo que haya muchos cambios
<mimecar> 14.04, 14.10, 15.04, 15.10
<mimecar> varias versiones con actualizaciones de los programas
<amneris> lo de la tarjeta resulta que hay algo de confusion porque es hibrida (analogica+digital)
<amneris> y solo veo tutoriales para configurarla con muchos pasos , comandos y sin garantia de que funcione
<mimecar> ¿los tutoriales son para tu versión de Ubuntu?
<amneris> no se especifica la version
<amneris> son un rollo inseguible
<amneris> no creo que tenga que ser tan complicado
<mimecar> da las gracias a los fabricantes por hacer hardware de ese tipo
<amneris> es una ironia
<mimecar> hay tarjetas de TV que tienen buen soporte en linux
<mimecar> lo primero es buscar documentación para tu versión de Ubuntu
<Mikelevel> prueba con "sudo ubuntu-drivers list" , quizas la vea y sepa que tiene que instalar
<amneris> cuando se me rompa, ahora no me apetece compara otra
<amneris> tengo tambien windows xp y win 7 con arranque trial, asi que por ahora se queda así, solo que me da pena que no la pueda usar en ubuntu
<amneris> ya hice eso y no la ve,, incluso al arrancar ubuntu me dice que hay un dispositivo desconocido cuando esta enchufada (es tipo usb)
<mimecar> tendrás que comprobar que revisión tienes https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-900
<mimecar> parece que tienen una parte privativa
<amneris> gracias por ese link pero dice que el modo analogo es soportado, supongo que no soporta modo digital que es lo que me interesa
<mimecar> el analógico está integrado de serie
<mimecar> para el otro tienes que descargar cosas
<mimecar> dependiendo de la versión que tengas
<amneris> ahh
<amneris> de todas formas sigue siendo un rollo infernal las instrucciones de los drivers, me parece que no compensa tanta maniobra
<amneris> me abro ,gracias por las respuestas
<edu__> gracias de antemano
<edu__> tengo problesmas para bajar apps de ubunto mate de la tienda
<edu__> hay alguna alternativa
<Edgard0> Hola edu__ ¿has intentado instalar algo desde la terminal?
<Surendil> es increible, nadie tiene problemas aca?
<Surendil> !ping
<uBOTu-fr> pong
<kubot> pong
<Mikelevel> hay alguna manera de saber la fecha de instalacion de un programa?
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-25
<Surendil> Mikelevel,  sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep 'Filesystem created:'
<Mikelevel> thanks
<Juan15-YT> HOLA¡
<hombre_cruel> hola buenas
<hombre_cruel> alguien seria tan amable, de decirme si se puede eliminar la secion de invitado en kubuntu, soy nuevo en esto, vengo de windows y no se como se hace
<GridCube> hombre_cruel: si, solo tenes que modificar el lightdm
<GridCube> no se si kubuntu tiene una applicación directa para eso
<GridCube> pero la forma facil es abrir en una terminal con sudo xdg-open /etc/lightdm/lightdm.config
<GridCube> y editar la linea que dice "session-guest" o algo asi y ponerle un # al principio para deshabilitarlo
<GridCube> xdg-open /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<GridCube> allow-guest=false
<GridCube> ^ tenes que tenerlo asi para que no haya invitado
<hombre_cruel> gracias amigo por tu respuesta
<hombre_cruel> no funciono para desactivar la sesion de invitado en kubuntu
<hombre_cruel> pone esto:    dg-open: file '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.config' does not exist
<hombre_cruel> alguien seria tan amable, de decirme si se puede eliminar la secion de invitado en kubuntu, soy nuevo en esto, vengo de windows y no se como se hace
<GridCube> hombre_cruel: como te dije despues
<GridCube> xdg-open /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<GridCube> lee todo antes de hacer algo
<GridCube> tenes que fijarte que diga
<GridCube> allow-guest=false
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  okis espera amigo voy a probar
<GridCube> acordate de usar sudo para el xdg-open
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  amigo lo escribi tal cual y me sale esto
<GridCube> es un archivo de texto
<hombre_cruel> xdg-open: file '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.config' does not exist
<GridCube> hombre_cruel: que parte de lightdm.conf no entendes?
<GridCube> no hay ningun "ig"
<GridCube> P:
<hombre_cruel> no entiendo tu pregunta amigo, soy nuevo en linux, acabo de instalarlo vengo de windows
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  estas por ahí?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> hombre_cruel: sudo xdg-open /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<GridCube> no es .config
<GridCube> es solo .conf
<hombre_cruel> ah okis
<hombre_cruel> voy a probar a ver
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  puse esto tal cual dices     sudo xdg-open /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> en una terminal
<GridCube> y te tiene que abrir un archivo de texto
<hombre_cruel> y sale esto en la terminal :                         xdg-open: file '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' does not exist
<GridCube> o.o
<GridCube> kde no usa lightdm?
<hombre_cruel> que sinifica?
<sanzante> qué KDE? 5 o 6?
<sanzante> :D
<sanzante> es decir 4 o 5?
<GridCube> parece que kde usa kdm
<hombre_cruel> tengo Kubuntu 15.10, KDE+Plasma5
<hombre_cruel> no sé si se dice asi?
<sanzante> antiguamente usaba kdm, luego se pasó a lightdm, y en kde5 usa sddm
<sanzante> hombre_cruel: ahora es sddm
<sanzante> es KDE5 con Plasma5, creo
<sanzante> es que no es fácil :D :D
<GridCube> sddm?
<GridCube> ni idea de eso
<hombre_cruel> entiendo, vaya en buena hora me meti en linux, tenia windows
<hombre_cruel> y no entiendo ni papa
<hombre_cruel> jajajajaj
<GridCube> le das una mano para quitar el guest-login sanzante
<GridCube> supongo que kde tendrá un editor de login en su panel de control
<GridCube> pero nunca usé kde
<sanzante> el guest login?
<sanzante> que solo se pueda uno logar con un usuario existente?
<hombre_cruel> este sistema operativo no es tan bueno como me recomendaron no?
<sanzante> depende de tus  criterios
<GridCube> hombre_cruel: todos los SO tienen sus quisquilleces
<GridCube> el tiempo que le dediques a aprender a usarlo dependerá de cuanto beneficio le sacas
<hombre_cruel> bueno soy un usario sencillo, aparte mi pc no es muy potente que digamos, es una toshiba satellite a100, con 2.99gb de ram utilizables de 4, 500gb de disco duro, cual me recomendais que sistema? o deberia volver al cochino windows?
<GridCube> por ejemplo, podes vivir sin nunca tocar el guest-login? porque es un problema que esté ahi
<hombre_cruel> si creo, podria vivir sin tocar eso, te refieres a la secion de invitados?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> yo nunca lo toco y no cambia nada de nada que esté la opcion ahi
<sanzante> hombre_cruel: por qué te cambiaste a Linux?
<hombre_cruel> GridCube: ah okis
<GridCube> pero si le quiero prestar a alguien mi compu pueden usar esa session y tener un navegador limpio sin historial ni nada y todo lo que hagan se va a borrar cuando se cierre la session
<hombre_cruel> sanzante:  no sé me dijeron que era mejor, etc.. etc.. con windows me iba muy lento el pc, no se si es por que es viejito
<GridCube> P: kubuntu no sería mi primer opción
<GridCube> pero yo soy fanatico de xubuntu asi que mi opinion es personal
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  con esa secion, no pueden aceder a mis documentos etc..?
<GridCube> no
<hombre_cruel> ah okis
<sanzante> hombre_cruel: en teoría Linux puede ir mejor con equipos viejos
<sanzante> pero KDE es un escritorio muy potente pero pide recursos
<sanzante> hay escritorios más ligeros (pero menos potente)
<sanzante> Gnome también es pesado
<sanzante> deberías irte a otro
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  y cual me recomendaria sinceramente? para alguien no entiende mucho de linux, que viene de windows, pero que no sea ubuntu, lo instale hace tiempo y tuve mala experiencia
<sanzante> en su día el típico era fluxbox
<sanzante> sencillo pero ligreo
<GridCube> yo amo xubuntu, xfce para mi es la mejor interfaz de linux que se ha echo
<GridCube> nunca me cayó bien gnome, mucho menos gnome3, no me cae bien unity ni kde, y las otras interfaces son para nerds P:
<hombre_cruel> sanzante: entonces kubuntu, exige muchos recuersos? vaya me cago en la ----, me engañaron entonces
<GridCube> no realmente, probalo tranquilo
<GridCube> hombre_cruel: lo bueno de ubuntu es que si queres probar otro escritorio no tenes que reinstalar todo el sistema
<hombre_cruel> entonces me recomendais fluxbox o xubuntu?
<GridCube> solo abri una terminal e instala un nuevo escritorio
<GridCube> probalos
<sanzante> hombre_cruel: también está XFCE, pero creo que es algo más pesado que fluxbox
<GridCube> simplemente instala otro escritorio
<sanzante> hombre_cruel: no importa
<sanzante> eso es
<sanzante> puedes instalar más escritorios
<sanzante> hombre_cruel: xubuntu es un Ubuntu con XFCE como escritorio
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hombre_cruel> Xfece?
<hombre_cruel> xfce?
<GridCube> por ejemplo
<sanzante> si tienes más de un escritorio el sistema, cuadno pones tu login, te permitirá usar uno de los escritorios instalados
<GridCube> te instala el escritorio xfce configurado por xubuntu y luego elegi que tipo de sesion queres usar al inicio, o kubuntu o xubuntu, o el que quieras
<GridCube> no hay limite
<GridCube> bueno si hay de espacio y eso
<hombre_cruel> ah vaya, no lo sabia, y asi en cuanto a rendimiento, de pocos recuersos para un viejo pc, pero que no le falte app? es que no se si hice bien en instalar kubuntu
<GridCube> no pasa nada
<GridCube> si despues usas el otro escritorio simplemente va a estar ocupando espacio en el disco
<GridCube> si te gusta mas usar otro escritorio simplemente reinstalas en limpio el que mas te guste
<GridCube> probalos todos, proba ubuntu-gnome, proba lubuntu, proba xubuntu
<GridCube> y despues usa el que mas te guste
<hombre_cruel> xubuntu lo tuve hace tiempo y me iba bien, bueno tampoco lo probe mucho 1 mes
<GridCube> xubuntu es el que uso desde hace 7 años en todas mis maquinas
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  y ubuntu mate? escuchado hablar de el, es pesado?
<sanzante> creo que algo menos
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> probalo
<GridCube> es un fork de gnome2
<sanzante> pero realmente lo suyo es que lo pruebes y veas cual te va mejor
<GridCube> como digo, nunca fui fan de gnome
<sanzante> mira
<sanzante> en LInux la libertad de opciones es apabullante
<sanzante> y no hay una poción que sea la mejor, la mejor opción depende de cada uno
<sanzante> opción
<sanzante> tú prueba, compara, y qudate con el que más te guste
<GridCube> de echo un cliente de escritorio hasta es irrelevante a largo plazo XD por eso digo que despues hay muchas opciones para nerds como tiling window managers y todo eso
<sanzante> aquí los programas son sinceros, no tratan de liarte para que los uses,no es Windows... hacen lo que tienenque hacer y no se andan con mierdas
<sanzante> GridCube: algunos nerds las usamos :D :D :D
<GridCube> P: exacto
<GridCube> yo he usado sesiones de xterm
<hombre_cruel> ah vaya gracias por los consejos amigos, por cierto lo que no convense mucho es el tema web cam, no funciona, sera por drivers? y urge para videoconferencias
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> pero si es por skype
<GridCube> skype no anda en linux
<GridCube> por culpa de microsoft
<GridCube> yo probaria la camara en hangouts
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  vaya que putada, y yo instale skype aqui en kunbuntu por repositorio con comandos, pero claro no funciona la cam
<sanzante> linux tiene drivers de sobra
<sanzante> no creo que sea por eso
<sanzante> GridCube: skype si funciona en linux
<sanzante> es uan verisón vieja pero tira
<GridCube> ya no
<sanzante> peor, con menos funcionalidad pero funca
<sanzante> vamos, yo la uso
<GridCube> en videoconferencia?
<sanzante> sí
<GridCube> mmm
<sanzante> no recuerdo si tuve que hacer algo especial
<GridCube> no es lo que estaba diciendo la internet en estas ultimas semanas
<sanzante> también hangouts
<GridCube> hangouts funciona de una para mi
<sanzante> mi versión de skype la instalé hace muuuuucho tiempo
<sanzante> no la he actualiazado
<sanzante> dado lo que dices no la actualizaré :D :D
<hombre_cruel> sanzante:  y te funciona videoconferencia?
<GridCube> desde que microsoft compro skype dejo de actualizar la version de linux
<sanzante> a mi sí
<sanzante> eso sí
<sanzante> la versión que tengo es muy vieja, no tiene nada que ver con la de windows o mac
<hombre_cruel> sanzante:  ami no:( jajajajj, sera cuestion de drivers?
<GridCube> y fue perdiendo funcionalidad y ahora cambiaron la tecnologia interna de skype y ya no funciona
<sanzante> es una asco
<GridCube> eso dicen
<sanzante> hombre_cruel: no creo
<sanzante> linux tiene drives de sobra
<sanzante> a no ser que sea muy nueva o muy extraña, pero es raro
<hombre_cruel> y como se instala un drivers en linux? o se instala solo al conectar el dispositivo?
<GridCube> todos los drivers estan en el kernel
<hombre_cruel> habeis probado es OpenSuse? sabeis si es mas ligero que kubuntu?
<GridCube> y si necesitas extras los instalas aparte
<GridCube> hombre_cruel: no lo seria si usas opensuse con kde
<sanzante> hombre_cruel: normalmente vienen ya incluidos
<sanzante> olvidate de instalar todo el rato cosas
<sanzante> el kernel Linux ya viene con todo lo que necesitas
<sanzante> es raro tener que añadir un driver, muy raro
<hombre_cruel> sanzante:  ah okis, gracias, si como windows tanto instalar, instalar... jajajajj
<sanzante> aqui instalas, pero programas y software, y lo haces desde la paquetería
<sanzante> no tienes que buscar el sitio, elegir la descarga etc, la paquetería lo ahce por ti
<sanzante> solo tiene sque saber qué programa es el que quieres
<hombre_cruel> ufffff que lio ahora no sé que sistemas operativos son mas ligeros para un viejo pc, he probado xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu mate, el que mas me a gustado es ubuntu mate, y este kubuntu, pero creo son pesados no?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> si funcionan que te importa?
<sanzante> eso es
<sanzante> si te va bien quedate con ellos
<sanzante> al final también depende de cuantas apps habras
<sanzante> y cuantas pestañas de chrome :D :D
<hombre_cruel> claro entiendo, bueno lo digo si es pesado,  por el pc que es algo viejo
<GridCube> si te carga el escritorio y podes abrir aplicaciones entonces no cuenta mucho
<GridCube> entre kde y mate yo iria por mate, pero es mi opinion, otros opinaran distinto
<hombre_cruel> pues se agradece tu opinion la verdad, kde cual es? kubuntu te refieres?
<GridCube> la k de kubuntu viene de kde
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  ah okis, probare a instalar entonces ubuntu mate, o lubuntu aunque es fea siendo sinceros jajajj, dicen que es la mas ligera no se si es verdad?
<GridCube> eso si
<GridCube> hombre_cruel: prba
<GridCube> nadie puede decidir por vos
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  tu que sistema tienes instalado amigo
<GridCube> como dije antes uso xubuntu exclusivamente desde 2009
<hombre_cruel> vaya ya es tiempo ya... y yo que solo lo use 1 mes
<hombre_cruel> jaajjajaj
<hombre_cruel> tendre darle otra oportunidad
<hombre_cruel> por cierto no sé si es linux, o es mi cacharro viejo de pc, pero al abrir el gestor de archivos he notado que en windows lo abre antes que en las versiones de linux probadas, sera cosa mia?
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  por cierto que version tienes de xubuntu la 15.10 o la LTS?, no se las diferencias para descargar
<hombre_cruel> alguien a probado manjaro?
<GridCube> hombre_cruel: yo actualizo con cada release asi que estoy en 15.10
<hombre_cruel> GridCube:  okis entonces tienes la version 15.10, no la LTS correcto?
<GridCube> seh
<hombre_cruel> que tal es linux mint, o manjaro, las has probado? cual es mas ligera
<ElPasmo> hombre_cruel:  yo no te aconsejo linux mint, parece tener bastantes problemas pero no te sabría decir si es ligera o no.
<hombre_cruel> ElPasmo: gracias, has probado manjaro, es ligera para un viejo pc? es que instale kubuntu y no va muy fluido
<hombre_cruel> alguien  a probado linux mint, o manjaro? cual es mas ligera
<Mikelevel> hombre_cruel~ ligero o no ligero suele ser el entorno que te instales... kde , gnome , mate , lxde ...
<m3n3chm0> XFCE :)
<galileo_> hola
<galileo_> una pregunta como puedo hace que wlan0 sea mi coneccion primaria
<Surendil> galileo_, a que te referis?
<Surendil> si tenes conectada la eth0 y la wlan0, eth0 es primaria siempre
<Surendil> desconecta el rj45 y listo
<galileo_> si pero estoy haciendo un sevidor de dhcp
<galileo_> para un proxy
<galileo_> cuando instalo todo solo me puedo conectar a eth0
<Surendil> y vos queres que la conexion del servidor salga por wlan0?
<galileo_> no que salgo por eth0
<galileo_> la idea es que entre por wlan0 ----> eth0
<Surendil> hhhmm....
<Surendil> tenes que hacer un relay en ese caso
<Surendil> fijate bien la configuracion del servidor que estas utilizando
<Surendil> tiene que especificar bien por donde queres que tome la señal y por donde queres que salga
<galileo_> algun tuto de relay
<Surendil> http://serverfault.com/questions/152363/bridging-wlan0-to-eth0
<galileo_> gracias
<galileo_> voy a revisar
<Surendil> de nada
<Surendil> fijate, mas que nada busca como hacer un bridge entre wlan0 y eth0
<slacko_32201> Hola. Tengo problemas con blender. Alguien puede ayudarme?
<Surendil> que problema tenes?
<slacko_32201> Al ponerlo en funcionamiento no veo el cuadrado y no puedo ampliarlo.
<slacko_32201> Me fallo después de instalar otro programa de diseño.
<Surendil> te fijaste que al instalar el otro programa, no hayas pisado o reemplazado ninguna dependencia?
<Surendil> posiblemente sea eso
<slacko_32201> Perdon. No es cuadrado. Es el cubo de inicio.
<slacko_32201> Lo he revisado y me da que hay dependencias que si las activo se me cargan otras de otros programas que me interesan.
<Surendil> no sabria que decirte entonces
<slacko_32201> Vale. Gracias de todos modos. Lo que me vale es la inteción.
<slacko_32201> De todos modos, comentar que si veo el cubo en modo wireframe. Es curioso. No?
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-26
<n-iCe> hola hola
<Juan15-YT> Hola
<Juan15-YT> HOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOALHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOALHOALHNOALHAOLAHNOALN
<Juan15-YT> xD
<Juan15-YT> HOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOALHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOALHOALHNOALHAOLAHNOALNHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOALHOLAHOLAHOLAHOLAHOALHOALHNOALHAOLAHNOALN
<Juan15-YT> xD
<Juan15-YT> Como istalo java 7
<Juan15-YT> =
<Juan15-YT> ?
<Juan15-YT> Como istalo java 7
<Juan15-YT> ....
<Juan15-YT> :/
<sakrecoer_> !paciencia | Juan15-YT
<kubot> Juan15-YT: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<sakrecoer_> porbaste esto: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16263556/installing-java-7-on-ubuntu/16263651#16263651
<sakrecoer_> ?
<Juan15-YT> No ya lo intento.
<Juan15-YT> Hay Me tengo que ir mejor pregunto en Youtube.
<Juan15-YT> :)
<Juan15-YT> Chao.
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-27
<UsuarioConDuda> hola
<UsuarioConDuda> una pregunta
<UsuarioConDuda> que diferencia tengo de instalar software de repositorios a software agregado por ppa?
<magu42> UsuarioConDuda desde los repositorios oficiales de cada distro se supone que están super vigilados y controlados y nadie más que ellos suben paquetes ,  desde un ppa puede ser un particular con las mejores intenciones o no
<UsuarioConDuda> grasias
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor me voy a ir yendo
<magu42> ups
<magu42> no era acá jeje perdón ubuntu-es
<powerup> hola
<mimecar> hola
<powerup> q tal
<mimecar> haciendo cosas con el ordenador
<powerup> siii
<powerup> como te llamas?
<mimecar> mimecar
<mimecar> (no doy información)
<powerup> ok lo entiendo
<powerup> como se cambia el nombre?
<mimecar>  escribe /nick y el nuevo nick
<powerup> ok
<therayox> ya esta
<therayox> cuanta gente se suele conectar?
<therayox> es q soy nuevo
<mimecar> ahora hay algo más de 40 personas
<therayox> lol y por q no hablan y solo estamos nosotros?
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> sólo hablan cuando hay dudas
<therayox> ha
<therayox> como mola
<therayox> hola
<therayox> me aburro
<therayox> ads
<therayox> hola otra vez
<mimecar> no te habías ido?
<therayox> no se por q no me deja entrar en otros chats
<therayox> tu saves por q?
<mimecar> no se a que chats quieres entrar
<therayox> a cualquiera
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> te has conectado a la red de IRC Freenode
<therayox> es q me aburro
<mimecar> en esta red los canales son técnicos
<therayox> aaaaa
<therayox> y como me conecto a los q no son tecicos
<mimecar> tendrás que conocer primer los datos de las otras redes para conectarte
<therayox> ??
<mimecar> para conectarte a otras redes necesitas conocer algunos datos
<therayox> cuales
<mimecar> la dirección del servidor
<therayox> ?
<therayox> y como consigo eso
<mimecar> primero busca la red a la que te quieres conectar en Google
<therayox> como cual,te saves una para chatear?
<mimecar> no
<therayox> bueno creo q CattingAway es uno
<therayox> y como busco la red
<mimecar> busca el google el nombre de la red + IRC
<therayox> bueno me tengo q ir muchisimas gracias me as ensenado cosas q no sabia
<BoF> alguien que me pueda ayudar con lo siguiente plz
<BoF> [27-02-16 3:54:56 p.m.] Ricardo Ignacio: Filesystem                      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/mapper/vg_clinica-lv_root   50G   50G     0 100% / tmpfs                           3.8G  308K  3.8G   1% /dev/shm /dev/sda1                       485M   40M  420M   9% /boot /dev/mapper/vg_clinica-lv_home  860G  397M  816G   1% /home que me sale este error FATAL: logfile Write
<BoF> ayuda porfa
<BoF> algun master de squid porfa que tengo un problema algo extraño
<BoF> agradeceria la yuda de alguien
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-28
<luki_tas> o/
<BoF> alguien que maneje squid por aca que me pueda dar una ayuda porfavor
<BoF> alguien que haya pasdo por esto
<BoF> El certificado de seguridad de este sitio web no fue emitido por una entidad de certificación de confianza
<therayox> hola mimecar
<therayox> hola
<therayox> ?
<mimecar> hola
<therayox> q tal
<mimecar> escribiendo
<therayox> alguna vez has utilizado scratch?
<mimecar> no
<therayox> sabes q es?
<mimecar> un lenguaje de programación
<therayox> si pero tambien se puede  utilizar para hacer un "minijuego".bueno vuelvo luego
<therayox> ads
<elJodidoCupido> holaa buenas a todos/as, alguien sabria decirme como puedo configurar el gestor de correo geary? soy nuevo en linux y no sé como se hace, no me entra la cuenta gmail.
<mimecar> ese gesto pone que soporta Gmail
<mimecar> ¿no te lo acepta al crear una cuenta nueva?
<elJodidoCupido> mimecar,  hola, si pone soporta, gmail, yahoo, outlook, etc..
<guampa> si tiene modo manual podes probar de ponerlo manualmente
<elJodidoCupido> si pone otros y ahí hay que configurarlo, sabes como se hace?
<guampa> en gmail debe decir exactamente, pero seguramente usa una de dos opciones tanto para smtp como para imap
<guampa> para smtp debe ser, puerto 465 con seguridad SSL, o puerto 587 con STARTTLS
<guampa> para imap corresponderian o bien 993 con seguridad SSL o 143 con STARTTLS
<guampa> la autenticacion texto plano lo mas probable
<guampa> lo que si no se las direcciones, podes probar "smtp.gmail.com" "smtp.google.com" lo mismo con imap
<guampa> o "mail.google.com"
<guampa> y como usuario lo que esta antes de la arroba
<elJodidoCupido> guampa,  vaya estado mirando pero es bien complicado para alguien inexperto  jajajajajj
<guampa> que opciones muestra?
<elJodidoCupido> guampa,  perdona la tardanza estaba copiando todo, a ver si te lo puedo mostrar por aqui
<elJodidoCupido> servicio - otro
<elJodidoCupido> nombre:......
<elJodidoCupido> direccion de correo....
<elJodidoCupido> Configuracion IMAP:
<elJodidoCupido> Servidor....  puerto .....
<guampa> si vas a pasar mucho texto usa un pastebin, como dicen las instrucciones en el topic
<mimecar> elJodidoCupido, no pegues texto en el canal, usa pastebin
<mimecar> podrás hablar en un minuto
<guampa> sino el bot te va a mutear
<guampa> ya esta elJodidoCupido
<luki_tas> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<elJodidoCupido> como se abre eso que me mandaste?
<guampa> clickeas la direccion, si no funciona tipealo en un navegador
<elJodidoCupido> ah okis para que escriba ahí?
<guampa> te va a mandar a una pagina donde se puede pegar texto con un boton de enviar, al enviar copias la direccion y la pegas aca asi vemos el texto
<elJodidoCupido> y como te lo envio
<elJodidoCupido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15232838/
<elJodidoCupido> esta bien asi?
<guampa> aver
<elJodidoCupido> eso son los datos que pide, pero no se como se rellenan
<guampa> ahi esta lo que te digo, relaciona eso con lo que te pase
<guampa> servidor es la direccion, que puede smtp.gmail.com o imap.gmail.com o algo por el estilo, debe estar en internet cual es la posta
<guampa> el resto de los datos deben estar tambien, pero el cifrado puede ser o bien SSL/TLS o STARTTLS
<guampa> si probas de poner STARTTLS, en puerto va 143 para IMAP y 587 para SMTP
<guampa> si pones en cambio SSL/TLS, va 993 para IMAP y 465 para SMTP
<guampa> por desgracia, algunos clientes llaman "TLS" a STARTTLS, y eso suma a la confusion
<guampa> ej: outlook
<elJodidoCupido> vaya uff que complicado es jejejejj, casi mejor instalar otro gestor de correo no crees?
<elJodidoCupido> por defecto me trae Thunderbird, pèro estaba buscando alguno mejor, conoces alguno?
<guampa> yo uso thunderbird, pero la configuracion es iguañ
<guampa> igual*
<guampa> lo que si en esta maquina no tengo configurado gmail
<elJodidoCupido> ah okis y que tal te funciona Thunderbird?
<elJodidoCupido> es que me dijeron que es muy pesado y malo, no se que hay de verdad en eso
<mimecar> Thunderbird pesado?
<mimecar> ¿qué ordenador tienes?
<guampa> anda bien, a veces con muchas cuentas y decenas de miles de mails puede tararse un poco, pero a comparacion de evolution que es el que usaba antes, es mucho mejor en mi opinion
<guampa> no se si evolution habra mejorado pero cuando me pase a thunderbird ya no me lo fumaba mas
<elJodidoCupido> es algo viejito creo, un toshiba satellite a100
<guampa> por otro lado thunderbird es extensible con la misma arquitectura de addons que firefox y usa el mismo repositorio
<guampa> para mi es el mejor, pero si puede ser medio exigente a veces
<guampa> hay clientes mas livianos
<guampa> geary nunca lo senti nombrar
<elJodidoCupido> entiendo, muchas gracias amigo/a, me quedare con Thunderbird
<guampa> x nada, ahi veo que lo hacen los de gnome
<elJodidoCupido> ah vaya que bueno jejejejj
<elJodidoCupido> que distro tienes instalada? yo vengo de windows que me iba muy lento, y me recomendaron xubuntu no sé si es una buena elecion, lo malo no sé casi nada manejar linux
<elJodidoCupido> jajajaajjaj
<guampa> si xubuntu esta bien, otra opcion es linux mint con LXDE, o Lubuntu pero ignoro si Lubuntu sigue
<guampa> como sea, una vez que conozcas un poco el sistema vas a ver que podes cambiar entre entornos graficos y eso cambia la experiencia de uso, o los requerimientos de hardware
<elJodidoCupido> gracias, si lubuntu sigue activo, lo instale antes de xubuntu, pero la verdad muy basico era, y el aspecto poco amigable
<guampa> con lo que las distinciones entre linux mint, lubuntu, xubuntu o lo que sea desaparecen
<elJodidoCupido> vaya que bueno, y linux mint, es como xubuntu? o es mas ligero?
<guampa> todos son 99% la misma distro. Lo que cambia es el entorno grafico que traen instalado, que como digo, se puede cambiar cuando uno quiera
<guampa> se pueden instalar muchos y elegir en el momento de login cual iniciar
<guampa> linux mint tiene unos ajustes y cosas extra, pero es casi lo mismo que ubuntu
<guampa> lo que si el canal de soporte es en ingles y esta en otra red
<elJodidoCupido> ah vaya, si te lo preguntaba por que el primero que probe fue ubuntu, y uff muy mala experiencia me iba peor que windows a menos 10 el portatil
<elJodidoCupido> jajajajajajj
<guampa> ubuntu trae Unity instalado, lubuntu trae LXDE y xubuntu XFCE
<guampa> esas son las unicas diferencias
<guampa> probablemente Unity no anduvo bien en el portatil
<guampa> el esquema que usa Mint puede que sea menos confuso, son todos "Mint", pero podes descargar Mint-XFCE, Mint-LXDE, etc etc
<guampa> en ubuntu directamente le ponen un nombre diferente
<guampa> "ubuntu-xfce" = xubuntu, "ubuntu-lxde" = lubuntu y asi
<guampa> eso hace que mucha gente crea que son diferentes distros u OSes, pero en realidad si instalas Lubuntu podes instalar con facilidad Unity, XFCE y/o cualquier otro entorno grafico y elegir cual usar al momento de iniciar sesion grafica
<guampa> con lo que deja de ser "Lubuntu" para pasar a ser whatbuntu
<elJodidoCupido> jajajaajj vaya no sabia eso, muchas gracias, si que sabes, yo estoy muy verde en linux, como mucho solo consegui instalar skype en xubuntu y costo jajajajaj
<guampa> y lo mismo con cualquier otra. Es posible desinstalar el entorno grafico que trae por defecto inclusive
<guampa> si es medio duro al principio, puede que tome un tiempo mas que aprender windows
<guampa> requiere aprender mas a fondo las cosas por lo comun
<elJodidoCupido> si cierto, tendre tener paciencia y buscar alguien que me enseñe
<elJodidoCupido> jajajajajj
<guampa> lo primero seguro, lo segundo, bueno tendras que tener paciencia
<guampa> aca en el canal se responden consultas puntuales mayormente, para el resto del aprendizaje hay que practicar y ponerse las coderas
<guampa> hay mucha documentacion que viene instalada en el sistema, y toneladas para leer en la web
<elJodidoCupido> si cierto tendre que documentarme, por cierto conoces algun programa para cambiar la resolucion de los videos en linux, es que hay uno que me hace falta que usaba mucho en windows no sé si los conoces, koyote free video
<guampa> que sean graficos no tengo ninguno en mente, en linea de comando conozco ffmpeg y mencoder
<elJodidoCupido> ah vaya, y supongo son bien dificiles de manejar? jejejejjj
<guampa> eh, depende. Si las cosas son o bien "que reconozca lo que le pido hablando al microfono" o "aprender fisica cuantica", entonces si son dificiles. Son fisica cuantica
<guampa> si las cosas son "este es un programa escrito para permitir manipular video, y trae documentacion", entonces no, no son tan dificiles
<elJodidoCupido> entiendo y con entorno grafico no conoces ninguno
<guampa> no, es que no suelo manipular video
<guampa> pero que los hay, los hay
<elJodidoCupido> guampa,  bueno muchas gracias por todo de veras, me  informare a ver.. me voy al trabajo, espero tengas un gran dia
<guampa> vale amigo, hasta la prox o/
<Lucas_> hola necesito ayuda para instalar usbasp en ubuntu pliz
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta?
<Lucas_> es que ya tengo instalado el usbasp pero tengo una duda
<Lucas_> si el avraverdude se instala
<Lucas_> y como poder compilar los programas
<Lucas_> para generar un .hex
<mimecar> para generar el hex te hará falta algún compilador para AVR
<Lucas_> oks, me podrias decir
<Lucas_> alguno
<Lucas_> porfavor
<mimecar> no conozco compiladores de AVR para GNU/Linux
<mimecar> aunque una búsqueda rápida en Google te debería devolver algún resultado
<Lucas_> oks gracias
<cousteau> justo ahora tengo abierto el archivo de Arduino donde dicen cómo se compila para generar los hex...
<cousteau> ...si vuelve Lucas_ decidle que le eche un vistazo a https://github.com/arduino/Arduino/blob/master/hardware/arduino/avr/platform.txt
<cousteau> líneas 20-38
<cousteau> https://github.com/arduino/Arduino/blob/master/hardware/arduino/avr/platform.txt#L20-L38
<cousteau> creo que el avr-gcc está en repos
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-20
<dme> hola
<dme> el icono de volumen del panel desaparecio
<dme> tengo insalado xubuntu 16.04
<samfumon> Buenas
<DarkPsydeLord> alo
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-21
<sirix> buenas noches
<leonidas_> holas
<DarkPsydeLord> holas
<intriga> hola
<ivedci89> hola
<GridCube> dannyLopez:
<GridCube> entra en una tty
<GridCube> y borra/renombra .Xauthority y .ICEauthority e intenta logear otra vez
<dannyLopez> Ok, sólamente había borrado .Xauthoriry
<dannyLopez> :( Ahora se quedó en [***] A start job is runing for Hold until boot process finishes up (Tiempo / no limit)
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> dannyLopez: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760825/cannot-boot-system-due-to-start-job-running-for-hold
<GridCube> :D
<dannyLopez> grep: /etc/resolv.conf: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<dannyLopez> Loop infinito.
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
<dannyLopez> De nuevo yo, resulta que en XFCE modifiqué el /etc/environment para poderme conectar a una red con proxy, ahora que ya salí de esa red, cuando modifico nuevamente ese archivo, me bloquea el escritorio, es decir, no inicia nada, se queda sólo el cursoy y el fondo de pantalla.
<dannyLopez> De nuevo yo, resulta que en XFCE modifiqué el /etc/environment para poderme conectar a una red con proxy, ahora que ya salí de esa red, cuando modifico nuevamente ese archivo, me bloquea el escritorio, es decir, no inicia nada, se queda sólo el cursoy y el fondo de pantalla.
<dannyLopez> Ya pude, estaba editanto también la primera línea, esa que viene PATH...
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-22
<sirix> buenas noches
<amed> hols
<amed> tengo un problema, no se me apaga el pc
<amed> tengo ubuntu 16.04
<amed> alguien'
<amed> alguien?
<TauCeti> Canaima
<amed_> hola
<amed_> tengo un problema, no me apaga el pc
<amed_> iuju
<Juako> holaaa
<Juako> necesito ayuda
<Juako> alguien tiene conocimiento de wordpress?
<yeraki13> SSS
<yeraki13> W
<yeraki13> S
<yeraki13> S
<yeraki13> S
<emachines_> hola
<samfumon> Buenas
<dannyLpz> Tengo un problema con Nautilus y Dropbox, cuando inicio Nautilus me sale el $HOME en .dropbox-work http://i.imgur.com/5oJqqli.png
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-23
<informatica02> 192.168.0.110/6667
<informatica03> www.diputadossantafe.gov.ar/informatica</span>
<diego__> alguien por aqui?
<diego__> puede ayudarme alguien?
<diego__> con un tema de instalacion?
<diego__> por favor?
<diego__> se me lee al menos?
<informatica03>  /join #noticias murchat
<kloojz> !FlipMoran Beginning Drupal 8 (2015) - Todd Tomlinson.pdf
<kubot> kloojz: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-24
<Isai83> Hola! que tal?
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-25
<tepas> hola
<tepas> alguien que me ayude
<jakeukalane> hola
<jakeukalane> hola
<jakeukalane> estoy modificando el archivo sudoers
<jakeukalane> al guardar pone /etc/sudoers.tmp
<jakeukalane> es correcto'
<jakeukalane> ?
<joao_> pu pu
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-26
<anikras> hola
<anikras> estoy intentando hacer un script en bash
<anikras> donde tengo 7 directorios y en cada uno de ellos tengo un fichero
<anikras> por ejemplo: dir1 y file1 y quiero mover el file1 al dir2. Pero file2 lo quiero mover al dir3
<pol_red> una pregunta. si le mando un mensaje a un usuario que está desconectado ¿lo puede leer cuando se conecta?
<mimecar> depende de la red de IRC que use
<pol_red> ok. gracias.
<mimecar> revisa el comando /msg MemoServ
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-19
<miguef> buenas a todos. Una consulta. alguien ha conectado un disco externo usb 3.0 a un puerto usb 2.0 sin problemas(copiar archivos)?
<miguef> .
<lenteja> .rae lenteja
<lenteja> ->fr "Buenos días"
<lenteja> .calc 2+2
<DarkPsydeLord> if(dia="bueno") then reply("buenos días") else ("no me molesten es lunes")
 * DarkPsydeLord bebe cafe y espera que le caiga un meteorito en la cabeza!
 * fenixir pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-20
<cacho> hola a todos
 * acacio hola
 * acacio 👽
<xerron> Hola como estas?
<xerron> Es la primera ves que uso IRC
<xerron> Esto es la pasada.
<acacio> xerron,  hola
<acacio> xerron,  enserio primera vez? yo usaba irc  en el año 2000
<xerron> #acacio hola
<acacio> 👀
<xerron> si
<xerron> ya antes habia escuchado
<acacio> es un chat como cualkquier otro
<xerron> estoy probando irssi
<acacio> aja pues hay mas redes relacionadas con irc no se si los abe
<xerron> como buscar chats
<acacio> yo uso xchat
<acacio> para esta red dice?
<xerron> por ejemplo si quiero hablar con gente que programa en go
<Ool> xerron: http://freenode.net/kb/answer/findingchannels
<xerron> xchat lo voy a buscar. yo ahora estoy usando uno por linea de comandos
<acacio> ok xerron est eigual va por comandos tambien
<acacio> xerron,  escribe /list y te da el listado de salas
<xerron> Alguien tiene el problema en Ubuntu 16.04 que a veces cuando suspendes la maquina y vuelves las letras se corrompen
<acacio> xerron,  que S.O. usa?
<xerron> Lubuntu 16.04
<acacio> xerron,  yo uso ubuntu 16.04 y ningun problema me da
<acacio> ahh no lubuntu no lo use
<xerron> debe ser mi maquina
<xerron> es una thinkpad e540
<acacio> podria ser si porque yo uso ubuntu 16.04 , podria ser el entorno grafico o su maquina
<acacio> la mia es una dual core
<xerron> Si eso me parece, pero igual no es tan molesto para cambiar de SO
<xerron> que otro Linux has probado y te ha gustado?
<acacio> xerron,  a mi me ha gustado el que uso ubuntu 16.04 con entorno mate
<acacio> xerron,  es muy suimilar al antiguo escritorio , el nuevo no me gusta
<acacio> creo ahora anda por genome 3 que no me gusta personalmente , no digo que sea malo es algo personal
<xerron> yo escogi Lubuntu porque me parecio rapido, antes usaba crunchbang
<acacio> xerron,  para descartar su maquina pruebe si le da el problema con una live
<acacio> si bueno lubuntu tiene versiones algo rapidas para pc algo atrasadas
<xerron> pero en crunchbang, tenia muchos problemas al instalar software actualizado
<acacio> yo tengo pendiente probarlo en una vieja maquina lubuntu , pero aun no me puse a ello
<acacio> xerron,  si su maquina no esta muy antivuada yo optaria por ubuntu o similar
<acacio> pero si es un pentiun 4 ya es otra historia
<xerron> a mi me va muy bien consume muy pocos recursos y es rapido
<xerron> en ubuntu como se siente un lack
<xerron> debe ser porque el entorno grafico consume muchos recursos.
<xerron> mi maquina es un Core i5, 8 ram y 2.8 ghz
<xerron> pero me acostumbre a que sea rapido.
<acacio> podria ser si , a mi me va genial con un dual core creo  tiene como 2-3gb de ram
<xerron> capaz me gustan las cosas que fluyen rapido
<xerron> tu usas vim o emacs?
<acacio> xerron,  yo vengo de windows y aun en casa hay algunas maquinas usando windows xp
<acacio> pero con vistas a migrar a linux
<xerron> yo tambien tengo windows xp, en mi vieja laptop para que mi papa la pueda usar
<xerron> bueno me despido, cuidense y gracias por su ayuda.
<xerron> \list
<acacio> de nada :-)
<xerron> exit
<xerron> \exit
<xerron> como se sale de la sala
<xerron> \quit
<xerron> :q
<xerron> \q
<xerron> \HELP
<CrisRm71> hi
<CrisRm71> any have a conexion for radio but not cable
<CrisRm71> linux or win need update ... and rest dates
 * acacio pasen linda noche , hasta otra
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-21
<usuario> hola
<dixsonhoepp> existe algun programa que sirva para limitar el bando de ancha de otros equipos que se conectan a mi red?
<Tarrasquero> dixsonhoepp: hazlo desde la puerta de enlace al ruter (si lo soporta...)
<dixsonhoepp> Tarrasquero: como tengo que hacer eso?
<Tarrasquero> sudo ifconfig
<Tarrasquero> localiza inet
<Tarrasquero> el mio es 192.168.1.19
<Tarrasquero> lo que quiere decir que la puerta de enlace es 192.168.1.1
<Tarrasquero> abres el navegador y colocas 192.168.1.1 te pedira usuario y passwd (en la parte de atras del ruter puedes ver cuales son)
<Tarrasquero> aunque en tu caso yo usaria un tutorial
<Tarrasquero> el mio puede limitar el horario, pero eso del ancho de banda no he profundizado
<dixsonhoepp> pero en ese caso es con ip?
<dixsonhoepp> se limitarian con ip?
<Tarrasquero> tendrias que localizar el equipo en el ruter
<Tarrasquero> y limitarlo
<Tarrasquero> en el caso de android el la configuracion del wifi optendrias la ip
<dixsonhoepp> entiendo
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-22
<ricardoramirez> hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices 👽
<luis> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-23
<GridCube> hi
 * acacio hola ♠
 * acacio hola 👬
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<mefistofeles> pesca: andate vos
<yonaikerlol> Hola, uso Xubuntu...
 * acacio pasen linda noche
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-24
<ricardo> hola
<acacio> hola alguien tiene idea porque cuando configuro o activo la secuencia control alt retroceso para matar el entorno grafico cuando se me cuelga el sistema funciona pero al dia siguiente parece ser que tras reiniciar la pc se desactiva
<acacio> por cierto me ocurre en ubuntu 16.04 de 64 bit
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  tienes idea?
<acacio> MrTulias,  hola
<MrTulias> hola acacio
<acacio> MrTulias,  tu tienes idea porque se me desactivara la secuencia de reiniciar el entorno grafico en ubuntu 16
<MrTulias> no sé
<acacio> esque loa ctivo para que se mate el proceso con control alt retroceso pero al reiniciar ubuntu de desactiva
<acacio> tendre que seguir investigando a ver si hay suerte porque hasta ahora no encontre nada que aclare
<Tarrasquero> acacio:
<acacio> hola Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> no tendras otro atajo configurado =
<Tarrasquero> ?
<acacio> creo que no porque lo configuro y funciona con control alt retroceso perod espues al reiniciar deja de funcionar
<acacio> accedo con esa orden sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Tarrasquero> acacio: otra app te lo esta revirtiendo casi seguro
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  loe xtraño es que antes en una instalacion misma version pero 32 bit me funcionaba y al cambiar a la 64 me da lata
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  que me sugiere para resolverlo?
<acacio> porque tampoco tengo mucho instalado
<Tarrasquero> acacio: se de una solucion muy drastica
<acacio> el sm player telegram y poco mas
<Tarrasquero> hehehe
<acacio> cual Tarrasquero
<acacio> restaurar supongo
<Tarrasquero> no
<acacio> cual seria Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> upss, se fue
<Tarrasquero> acacio: estaba atendiendo una visita
<acacio> ok no hay problema yo ando probando pero nada me funciona
<acacio> reconfigure de nuevo pero =
<Tarrasquero> cual es el archivo de configuracion?
<acacio> abro desde sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<acacio> y me abre la ventana para configurar teclado idioma etc al final me da la opcion d eusar control alt retroceso para matar x
<acacio> el proceso x que es el escritorio
<Tarrasquero> acacio: en synaptic puedes ver en las propiedades los archivos instalados(aunque deberia estar en /etc)
<acacio> no es nada instalado es activar esa funcion que or lo visto en ubuntu hace años lod esactivaron  por seguridad y hay que activar dicha caracteristica
<Tarrasquero> acacio: lo que te propongo necesita ser aplicado al archivo de configuracion
<Tarrasquero> yo no lo uso, uso awesome
<acacio> aja tu dices como si se hiciera un lanzador con determinado comando algo asi
<Tarrasquero> por eso
<Tarrasquero> no
<acacio> tendria que pegarme dias buscando igual que hice para crear un boton de apagado personalizado
<Tarrasquero> sudo chattr +i archivo.x
<Tarrasquero> eso seria para hacer ese archivo "inmutable"
<acacio> aja voya  ver si localizo dodne anda loq ue quiero activar
<Tarrasquero> no podria ser borrado, editado, eliminado ni por root
<Tarrasquero> borrado/eliminado lol
<acacio> ya Tarrasquero pero a ver que localizo porque se que con esta secuencia se puede reconfigurar o activar pero ya seria localizar a donde se dirige dicha orden
<Tarrasquero> acacio: el problema es que lo estas configurando con root y no deberia ser asi
<Tarrasquero> tendrias que configurarlo con $USER
<acacio> ahhh peroe sque segun indague suelen activarlo asi atraves d ela config delt eclado conjuntamente
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  uf ahi me perdi manejo algo ubuntu pero en temas avanzados me despisto
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  si lo hago como root que es mi user y pass
<Tarrasquero> en Preferencias/teclado
<Tarrasquero> he?
<Tarrasquero> inicias sesion con root?
<acacio> si  estoy con la cuenta de admin
<Tarrasquero> no te lo recomiendo para nada
<acacio> entonces? que me aconsejas para poder activar esa historia de que pueda reiniciar ele scritorio cuando se queda colgado el sistema?
<Tarrasquero> pero en la cuenta de root?
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  esta maquina solo la uso yo
<acacio> tiene una unica cuenta
<Tarrasquero> upsss
<Tarrasquero> te sugiero que empieces por crear una $USER
<acacio> segun  el teclado esta configurada la opcion de control alt retroceso comos ecuencia para matar el servidor
<Tarrasquero> pero...
<acacio> aja Tarrasquero y practique como usuario dices?
<Tarrasquero> no exactamente
<Tarrasquero> que la uses como cuenta
<acacio> aja y evite usar la cuenta de admin o root entiendo
<Tarrasquero> y te acostumbres a usar sudo
<acacio> si en eso tienes razon da mas seguridad al sistema
<Tarrasquero> pero antes pusiste sudo dpkg-
<acacio> suelo usar sudo aun entrando con cuenta de admin , trato de adaptarme a la consola
<Tarrasquero> sudo en una cuenta de root?
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  tu dices que entre como user y si necesito reajustar algo como tengo la pass usar sudo y listo la cuenta root seria para un minimo uso por seguridad ¿cierto?
<Tarrasquero> solo para administrar el sistema
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  tengo poco metido de lleno en linux y practicamente aprendo solo resolviendo dudas con google
<Tarrasquero> y sudo por que la consola se queda libre una vez ejecutado el comando
<acacio> hay bastantes cosas que aun desconozco
<Tarrasquero> usar sudo es altamente peligroso y nada recomendable
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  entonces que otra opcion hay?
<Tarrasquero> aplicar inmutavilidad al archivo de configuracion
<acacio> esod e inmutabilidad no lo entiendo  muy bien
<Tarrasquero> chattr +i archivo
<Tarrasquero> chattr -i archivo para revertir
<acacio> aja y con eso que lograria en concreto puedes poner un ejemplo ?
<acacio> valla pensaba que avanzaba en linux pero emd a que sigo tan perdido casi como antes de empezar
<Tarrasquero> acacio si en un archivo determinado tengo: #!/bin/bash lo que sea... con ese comando no se podra hacer nada para cambiarlo ni borrarlo
<acacio> aja entiendo
<Tarrasquero> es decir... ni root podra editarlo
<acacio> seria como  bloquear o proteger algo asi
<Tarrasquero> te hacercas
<Tarrasquero> acercas*
<acacio> ok asi ya si entiendo mas o menos , perdon pero esque me siento perdido cuando no debiera
<Tarrasquero> chattr -i seria para poder editarlo con normalidad
<acacio> ok ahora si entiendo
<acacio> creo que empezare por crearme una cuenta de usuario y usar menos la de root
<Tarrasquero> pero deja sudo... root es malo kk
<acacio> entonces Tarrasquero mejor editar manualmente los archivos de config cierto?
<Tarrasquero> no exactamente
<Tarrasquero> con user hay que hacer todo lo que se pueda, root para hacer el resto
<acacio> se que un mal uso de sudo puede cascar el sistema y requerir reinstalar ya em toco reinstal al principio alguna vez
<acacio> ok si root es la ultima defensa u opcion , si se puede hacer con user mejor
<Tarrasquero> bueno las intrusiones en un sistema comprometido da via libre al atacante
<Tarrasquero> tendria todo el control de tu sistema
<acacio> si entendi lo que me quisiste decir , al usar root estoy comproimetiendo continuamente mi sistema
<Tarrasquero> exacto
<Tarrasquero> y no por ser linux es ma robusto
<acacio> tendre que adaptarme a usar menos  sudo y tratar de buscar otras alternativas como configurar documentos y otras vias
<Tarrasquero> bueno... en caso de ubuntu tienes las preferencias del sistema... pero si usas tu usuario es mejor
<acacio> si eso voy a hacer
<acacio> voya  cambiar de cuenta a ver
 * acacio hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-25
<Kalov> hola señores
<Kalov> alguien despierto?
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
 * acacio hola 👀
<Tarrasquero> acacio: resolviste?
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  si y opte por su consejo
<Tarrasquero> como resolviste?
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  tenia el sistema para iniciar sin pedir pass , asi que reinstale para que inicie root con pass y cree un user con el que estoy
<acacio> pues reinstalando lor esolvi Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> bueno... no era necesario reinstalar
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  creo que tenias razon en que algo lod esactivaba , porque podia  escribir caracteres unicode en wine y al reinstalar ya no me lo permite
<acacio> deduzco que era esa vaina la que lo tenia todo  complicado
<Tarrasquero> ahhh
<acacio> Tarrasquero,  enpece usando consola para aprender , pero ahora empezare a no usar tanto root
<Tarrasquero> me parece bien
<acacio> ya aprendi para defenderme , el resto sera practica y tiempo y no apurarme demasiado
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a ocuras no se llega lejos 👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-20
 * Acacio ola👀
<GridCube> hi
 * Acacio pasen linda noche
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-21
<unknown_> ola👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-22
 * acacio hola👀
<GridCube> oi
<acacio> GridCube,  :-)
<GridCube>   oi oi
 * acacio pasen linda noche que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-17
<javichu> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-18
<Guest75074> hola
<ubuntuaso> hola
<miguel__> HOLA CHICOS
<miguel__> YEEEEE
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-19
<falosaurio> tiene mucho que no venia por acá me acurdo de chilicuil
<falosaurio> aprendí mucho aquí :)
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-20
<luyckywolf32> hola
<luyckywolf32> alguien conoce de servidores?
<luyckywolf32> es que he programado un sistema basico para subir archivos a mi servidor casero
<luyckywolf32> por php y
<luyckywolf32> en el xampp en windows e funciona
<luyckywolf32> pero lo pruebo en apache en ubuntu no me funciona
